# What's the last movie you watched?



## frick&frack

please continue...


----------



## BadRomance93

*Jackie Brown*, AGAIN, you guys, that flick is just too boss.


----------



## babypie

Ghosts of Mississippi...it's 12am and I can't sleep!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Never Been Kissed!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BadRomance93 said:


> *Jackie Brown*, AGAIN, you guys, that flick is just too boss.









Try " Reservoir Dogs" for alternation, in case you don't know it...


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## asianjade

shutter island


----------



## Cindi

I finally saw Iron Man 2. I really liked it!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Sex and the city 2 last night !_


----------



## Miss Jac

SATC 2, I liked it for the most part.


----------



## Belle49

When in Rome


----------



## gelbergirl

SC2
finally went to see what Carrie Miranda Charlotte and Samantha were up to


----------



## SWlife

I watched Alice in Wonderland on the way to Germany and watched The Book of Eli on the way back. 
I liked them both.


----------



## frick&frack

indiana jones & the raiders of the lost ark


----------



## queenofchic

*The Last Song*   It was the perfect movie for Father's Day, but my friend fell asleep in the theater.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

A-Team Must say that Bradley Cooper was FINE! BF didn't like me enjoying watching him. Lol


----------



## gre8dane

Alice in Wonderland.  Better than I thought.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Strangers.


----------



## Cindi

Youth In Revolt. I was surprised, I really didn't think it was going to be so good but hubby and I both loved it.


----------



## bitai556

karate kid


----------



## knasarae

I just saw The Karate Kid this weekend with DF.  I really liked it.  I never realized how much Jaden Smith looks like his father and he has a lot of his mannerisms too.  He's a good actor.... I think with his talent and connections he'll do well in the industry.


----------



## frick&frack

GI Joe


----------



## Cheryl24

Toy Story 3!  Such a great movie!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Shutter Island - I know it didn't do too well with moviegoers but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ksammon

TOY STORY 3- 
Awesome movie! I really enjoyed it and I was all teary-eyed at the end.

Sex in the City 2 - it was pretty BAD!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

*From Paris With Love*, It Was An Ok Film, Not Great.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Book of Eli.  I liked it.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Precious...wanted to see what all of the hype was about with the movie.  It was pretty depressing._


----------



## QueenMaa

300 and I was not crazy about it either.


----------



## natalie78

Robin Hood

It was just Gladiator set in the middle ages.  There were even some lines and gestures that were taken directly from Gladiator!


----------



## BadRomance93




----------



## guccimamma

shrek 4, definitely not my favorite of the shrek catalog

but the 3d was great!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Public Enemies with Johnny Depp & Christian Bale....enjoyed it very much!


----------



## queenofchic

Toy Story 3 3D  Perfect family movie for all ages.


----------



## frick&frack

Heroes season 1, disc 3


----------



## knasarae

natalie78 said:


> Robin Hood
> 
> It was just Gladiator set in the middle ages. There were even some lines and gestures that were taken directly from Gladiator!


 

Were you not entertained?!?!?!  :lolots:


----------



## lovesbmw

Killers, Katherine Heigl And Ashton Krutcher, Very Good movie


----------



## zoesma

Remember Me......wonderful.....beautifully done


----------



## kimerajamm

ip man 2
shutter island( its make me crazy)


__________________
short sale florida
furniture showroom


----------



## sbelle

Knight and Day


----------



## Cindi

How was this? Hubby and I are going this weekend.





sbelle said:


> Knight and Day


----------



## chessmont

"Crazy Heart" with Jeff Bridges; excellent little movie with music by T-Bone Burnett


----------



## LukeSchool

Prince of Persia.

Toy Story 3 with my kiddo.


----------



## LVMN

Unfaithful.....good movie. Not a big fan of the ending though.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chessmont said:


> "Crazy Heart" with Jeff Bridges; excellent little movie with music by T-Bone Burnett



I'm waiting anxiously for the DVD. Missed it in the cinema


Lost season 5 disc 1


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Gamer with Gerard Butler......2 1/2 stars


----------



## keodi

anne frank the real story.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bebe's Kids:lolots:


----------



## PrincessD

Toy's Story 3!! It's sooo cute!


----------



## jadise

Crazy Heart
SATC 2
The Back-Up Plan


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel & Igor....


----------



## curlizm487

Adventureland


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 3


----------



## twin53

Toy Story 3


----------



## tweegy

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Bebe's Kids:lolots:




LOL I remember that movie!!!


----------



## tweegy

Hot tube time machine....thought it would been funnier..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Office Space. 

Grown Ups.


----------



## shu

Toy Story 3! Love Spanish Buzz!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Missing (Costa-Gavras)


----------



## Vinyl

Toy Story 3!


----------



## Cindi

She's Out Of Your League - watchable but not great.


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Movie "Killers" & I like it...*


----------



## jadise

Youth in Revolt


----------



## chessmont

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting anxiously for the DVD. Missed it in the cinema



Re Crazy Heart:
-Wouldn't it already be out?  I watched it on my satellite dish, and don't they usually come out around the same time?  One after the other?  I watched it several weeks ago.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The A team- I enjoyed it, the casting was on point!


----------



## frick&frack

she's out of my league


----------



## karenbabi

Fantastic Mr. Fox, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Vinyl

Stick It!


----------



## Necromancer

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Pollie-Jean

chessmont said:


> Re Crazy Heart:
> -Wouldn't it already be out?  I watched it on my satellite dish, and don't they usually come out around the same time?  One after the other?  I watched it several weeks ago.



Yes, it's available, but at lovefilm (DVD online rental), I have to wait for it. Don't want to buy it.
It hightens the anticipated joy


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Red Dust


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Date Night


----------



## GhstDreamer

Toy Story 3 - way better than 1 and 2!


----------



## knasarae

The Women. I really enjoyed it and thought it was cool there were no men in the entire movie except the end kinda.


----------



## Cindi

Edge of Darkness - Just ok.  Whatever personal problems Mel Gibson may have the guy is a great actor.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Vinyl said:


> Stick It!


Love that movie, so bad it's good! 

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## chessmont

I also recently watched (again) The Talented Mr. Ripley  I just love that movie


----------



## frick&frack

heroes season 1 disc 4


----------



## Chantilly0379

The new Friday the 13th


----------



## lil_peanut

Valkerie


----------



## spankiefrankie

Eclipse!


----------



## goodtaste

Just saw "Grown Ups"...great feel good movie!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just finished watching eclipse.


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Bounty Hunter*.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Grand Tireno


----------



## frick&frack

wedding crashers


----------



## guccimamma

Knight and Day, my son picked it....i ended up liking it!


----------



## Raven05

The Back-Up Plan, it was easy to watch


----------



## DivergntReality

Inglorious Basterds.  Tho I have had quite a hankering to watch Blade Runner.


----------



## MarneeB

Eclipse


----------



## Cheryl24

Just watched Hot Tub Machine.  Very funny and John Cusack is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miracle. (great hockey flick!)


----------



## ksammon

Eclipse it was ok


----------



## Cindi

Valentine Day on DVD. SO glad I waited for the rental. I have never seen a movie with such a huge number of "A list" stars be so crappy.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Eclipse, went yesterday after work...I must have built it up too much in my head because I was sadly a little disappointed (and I love the Twilight series- books and movies!)


----------



## frick&frack

Cindi said:


> Valentine Day on DVD. SO glad I waited for the rental. I have never seen a movie with such a huge number of "A list" stars be so crappy.


^ it was terrible!




heroes season 1 disc 4 (or was it 5?)


----------



## jadise

Eclipse


----------



## knasarae

Eclipse


----------



## frick&frack

27 dresses


----------



## fieryfashionist

Eclipse, for the second time!


----------



## gre8dane

Eclipse - good.  You can see how more money is behind the each Twilight movie.  This time the make-up & hair was SO MUCH better as compared to the last two movies.


----------



## chantal1922

It's Complicated-it was cute and funny


----------



## Cheryl24

Cheryl24 said:


> Just watched Hot Tub Machine.  Very funny and John Cusack is adorable!



Ooops, I'm sure all of you figured it out but I meant Hot Tub _TIME_ Machine.  Hot Tub Machine sounds like a porno movie.


----------



## karenbabi

Alice in Wonderland, wish I had seen it in 3D when it was still playing at the theaters


----------



## tayls

Eclipse & Toy Story 3  (heart this movie)


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Eclipse, very good...


----------



## gre8dane

Avatar - The Last Airbender - LOVED it!  They cannot make the sequels fast enough for me.  Love M. Knight Shyamalan's work!


----------



## Normamargot

Finally saw Karate Kid....it was fantastic, didn't like Airbender, and I saw Toy Story again 'cuz it's just that good!


----------



## purseinsanity

Eclipse


----------



## Oogolly

Eclipse
Sin Nombre
New York, I Love You


----------



## ellacoach

^ How did you like  New York I love you? I've been dying to see that.


----------



## ellacoach

Eclipse -Wednesday
When in Rome - last night
The A Team - this afternoon


----------



## FlipFlopgal

The Last Air Bender. Enjoyed it, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Mette

I saw Toy Story 3 today.  What a wonderful movie!


----------



## LukeSchool

Air Bender!!

It didn't disappoint me.


----------



## redskater

grown ups.  pretty funny!


----------



## kmd1_123

bruno


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Eclipse


----------



## xichic

grown ups as well, i liked the underlying story line. pretty much let's get our kids back to playing outside and less video games!





redskater said:


> grown ups. pretty funny!


----------



## karenbabi

Toy Story 3 in 3D this morning, I loved it!


----------



## chris7891

The Birdcage. I love this movie.


----------



## Cindi

The Crazies - not great but watchable.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Transporter 3 

And OMFG was it bad!! At one point Statham was chasing his uber hi tech Audi on a bicycle....and guess what? He caught the guy by swinging on a pipe, crashing thru a window, right in to his driver seat :lolots:

Laughable!!!


----------



## redskater

"knight and day"  so much better than i thought it would be. funny too!


----------



## frick&frack

michael moore hates america


----------



## sbelle

A Team


----------



## karenbabi

Michael Jackson's This Is It


----------



## Love Of My Life

Coco & Igor.. pass on it..


----------



## sbelle

Green Zone


----------



## gelbergirl

I Am Love


----------



## Oogolly

ellacoach said:


> ^ How did you like  New York I love you? I've been dying to see that.



I actually really liked it a lot, I recommend seeing it!


----------



## beljwl

falling star


----------



## redskater

finally caught up on the twilight  movies, yea, i know, a little late to the party!


----------



## natalie78

The Road...epic waste of time!

Shutter Island...really enjoyed it, although I was able to put most of the puzzle pieces together before the end.


----------



## chessmont

sbelle said:


> Green Zone



Did you like it?


----------



## natalie78

redskater said:


> finally caught up on the twilight movies, yea, i know, a little late to the party!


I just saw both of them within the past week and I have to say that I was completely underwhelmed.  I just don't get their appeal.


----------



## frick&frack

independence day


----------



## ksammon

percy jackson and the olympians 

Paris With Love its was pretty GOOD 

Disney's Up i cried


----------



## BadRomance93

'The Arrival' starring Charlie Sheen.

Dumbest. S***. Ever.

It was so stupid, I think I got rabies.


----------



## purseprincess32

Eclipse.


----------



## darkangel07760

Eclipse.


----------



## calicaliente

The Crazies


----------



## frick&frack

two weeks


----------



## Oogolly

Antichrist
This Film Is Not Yet Rated


----------



## Cheryl24

ksammon said:


> *percy jackson and the olympians *
> 
> Paris With Love its was pretty GOOD
> 
> Disney's Up i cried




Aww, that's disappointing to hear.  I haven't seen it but the book series is soooo good. 

I saw Toy Story 3 for the 2nd time today!


----------



## ksammon

Cheryl24 said:


> Aww, that's disappointing to hear. I haven't seen it but the book series is soooo good.
> 
> I saw Toy Story 3 for the 2nd time today!


 

i heard the book are 10x better 

Anne Hall .. LOVE Woody Allen .. just glad he's not my dad HAAHA


----------



## Coe

Fight Club and I really loved it


----------



## twin53

The Frighteners


----------



## PrincessD

Toys story 3!!!!! I loved it!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Toy Story 3 in 3D.  Loved the movie - very disappointed in the 3D.  Maybe it's just me but I'm use to 3D movies popping off the screen to where it looks like something is about to hit me, but none of that happened.  I couldn't wait to see my 4 yr olds reaction to it but he didn't have nothing to react too.  The 3D movie was a complete waste of money.


----------



## MrsTGreen

The Last Airbender


----------



## elle-mo

Just saw Toy Story 3 w/the kids...I swear there were a bunch of droids in the audience because I was the only one laughing and crying.


----------



## frick&frack

hot rod


----------



## Necromancer

KISSteria


----------



## frick&frack

the muppet movie 

"bear left...right frog" ...one of the best movie lines ever


----------



## Normamargot

Predators


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Omen.


----------



## BadRomance93

_From Paris With Love _was VERY good, save for the complete lack of plot. You win this round, Travolta.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Law Abiding Citizen  3 1/2 stars


----------



## BadRomance93

Someone made me watch "It's Complicated" or, as you might recognize it, "Privileged Lady with Spoiled Kids and an A**hole of an Ex-Husband Can't Make Up Her Mind: Featuring Steve Martin Squinting and Mary Kay Place For Some Reason".

Knowing his reputation for being a crank, I'd still consider Steve Martin and upgrade from Alec Baldwin.


----------



## IrisCole

We just saw "Please Give" at the theatre, and I loved it, but I don't think it was the DH's favorite.

Then we watched "Frost/Nixon" on the DVR, which was good, but I kind of thought it would be better, considering all of the buzz it got when it first came out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zombieland.


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm watching "Knocked Up" on E!, OMG for the first time, I'm sympathizing with Katherine Heigl.

Paul Rudd's character is a horrible, horrible man. As usual. Horrible.

Seth Rogen's character happens to be Satan.


----------



## frick&frack

high school musical (in the car with my cousins' kids...horrible )


----------



## ilovemylilo

Predators


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Machinist.


----------



## Samia

Chloe


----------



## ksammon

Samia said:


> Chloe


 

OMG I AM Dying to see that MOVIE !!!

a single man  :cry: Love ME some Colin Firth 

cruel intentions i love that movie !!!!


----------



## frick&frack

shadowlands


----------



## Oogolly

Despicable Me, it was pretty funny
The Science of Sleep... again heh


----------



## frick&frack

^LOVE the science of sleep!



paper clips


----------



## Oogolly

me too! Its one of my favs.


----------



## frick&frack

dandelion


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

eclipse


----------



## Love Of My Life

september issue... it was not a hit by any stetch of the imagination..  ALT  a "hoot"


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Cirque le Freak: Vampire Assistant

Hysterical, I loved it!  4 stars


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Losers.*


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm watching "The Book of Eli".

I find it fascinating that in a post-apocolyptic environment everyone somehow has SPOTLESSLY clean designer sunglasses.


----------



## randr21

airbender = bad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coco before Chanel


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The A-Team


----------



## frick&frack

the sorcerer's apprentice


----------



## Belle49

^^ was it good?


----------



## Normamargot

Knight and Day, which was better than I expected, and Despicable Me which had me laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes!


----------



## frick&frack

^SO glad to hear about despicable me...I can't wait to see it!




Belle49 said:


> ^^ was it good?


^definitely!  I very much enjoyed it...4 out of 5 stars!



macbeth


----------



## roxys

Shutter Island


----------



## J`adore LV

Eclipse


----------



## IrisCole

Greenberg - it was cute, not great
Rec (spanish horror film) - excellent


----------



## purseinsanity

Despicable Me.  LOVED it!


----------



## karenbabi

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus and Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Normamargot

The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## mcbrax

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

a midsummer night's dream


----------



## Cindi

Book of Eli - I hated it


----------



## tillie46

Eclipse


----------



## frick&frack

much ado about nothing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inception.


----------



## MrsTGreen

The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## GiGi1209

Despicable Me


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG I just watched like 10 minutes of Quantam of Solace I think its called, and it was so bad I had to turn it off  WOW what a waste, dont bother if anyone else is thinking about renting it LOL! 

This dude needs to watch some old Bond movies and find out what its all about.  He just acted like Jason Statham in that awful Transporter 3.  

What a shame the Bond series has come to this!!


----------



## GirlFriday

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

taming of the shrew


----------



## coled

A film called Adam, about a guy with Aspergers Syndrome starring the beautiful Rose Byrne.


----------



## hellooholly

sherlock holmes, on a cosy dvd night in


----------



## calicaliente

Inception


----------



## Tangerine

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I just watched like 10 minutes of Quantam of Solace I think its called, and it was so bad I had to turn it off  WOW what a waste, dont bother if anyone else is thinking about renting it LOL!
> 
> This dude needs to watch some old Bond movies and find out what its all about.  He just acted like Jason Statham in that awful Transporter 3.
> 
> What a shame the Bond series has come to this!!



LOL! I just watched it, I found it quite good. He's def much, much colder than past Bonds, but I like it.. gives the whole thing less of a showy tone, more austere. Makes sense in regards to what happened in the film previous to this one.

To each their own I guess!


----------



## frick&frack

howard's end


----------



## tweegy

Brooklyn's Finest... it was arite..


----------



## frick&frack

the last airbender


----------



## Oogolly

Over the weekend:
Inception
Chloe
Splice


----------



## frick&frack

the muppet movie


----------



## nillacobain

The Devil wears Prada.


----------



## chantal1922

Dear John. It was really good!


----------



## nillacobain

*The September Issue* - it was quite good.


----------



## Belle49

The Sorcerer (quite good)


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Ghost Writer* it was a good film could of chopped 30mins off & i would of changed the ending.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Invention of Lying - I thought it was pretty funny.

Public Enemies - I liked it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wendy and Lucy.


----------



## Normamargot

Inception...wow what a ride!


----------



## juicy'sprincess

The girl who played with fire; I saw it for the second time over the weekend. My mom is in love with it and says its on her favorites list but she has never read the books. I on the other hand have read all of the books and must say I was disappointed especially considering how close the first movie was to the books. I wonder if the Hollywood remake will get it better. Wouldn't it be funny if they screw up the girl with the dragon tattoo and get the girl who played with fire right on the mark? lol. Still I recommend the movie though, it was awesome once i got over the book changes that second time i watched it.


----------



## Fendi213

Death becomes her. My favorite movie ever!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Tangerine said:


> LOL! I just watched it, I found it quite good. He's def much, much colder than past Bonds, but I like it.. gives the whole thing less of a showy tone, more austere. Makes sense in regards to what happened in the film previous to this one.
> 
> To each their own I guess!





Yeah I guess...I dont know I think Bond should be debonair, ya know a ladies man. Did he even have a Bond girl? I didnt stick around long enough to find out LOL!

But I guess you cant duplicate a good thing


----------



## chantal1922

The Client List on Lifetime


----------



## ksammon

frick&frack said:


> howard's end


 

how was that ? 

Greenberg it was ok ....

Chloe It was REALLY GOOD the B/f thought it was HOT !!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Despicable Me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

hamlet


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Avatar
I liked the colors and the little white,flying animals with lots of legs


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Following Sean


----------



## frick&frack

charlie & the chocolate factory


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Despicable Me


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Grown Ups!!


----------



## frick&frack

king of california


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I thought that was an interesting movie!

The Informant ........3 1/2 stars


----------



## PrincessGina

dorian gray


----------



## frick&frack

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I thought that was an interesting movie!


^me too, but not great.


the kite runner


----------



## Belle49

She's out of my league


----------



## SugarDaisy

Avatar


----------



## sbelle

Inception


----------



## bitai556

Salt


----------



## frick&frack

martian child


----------



## BadRomance93

Pur-ple RAIN!


----------



## frick&frack

the diving bell & the butterfly


----------



## kateincali

Reign of Fire


----------



## Northergirl

I watched the Bounty Hunter last night. OMG what a B-O-R-I-N-G movie.
It was a typical Aniston movie. It seems she does the same movies over, and over again. Granted she has an awesome body, but what the heck did she do to her face? Nothing was moving. If it wasn't for Gerard being in it I would have shut it off.


----------



## sedds

saw The Rebound yesterday

would have seen Toy Story 3D today but it was sold out when we got there


----------



## Normamargot

Salt!


----------



## Belle49

The Covenant


----------



## frick&frack

the A team


----------



## Sweetpea83

Silent Hill.


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Salt and might i say it was wonderful!!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cabin in the Sky


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 2


----------



## crossline

Avatar the last air bender! if you watch the cartoon series you will definitely be disappointed. It was a mis-cast. in shymalan's defense, he's not really an action director. so to all those who are planning to watch it and are not watching the series, go for it and you will enjoy it. as for those who watch the series it's definitely going to be a disappointment.


----------



## ksammon

Inception


----------



## Cindi

Extraordinary Measures - good movie.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Pride and Prejudice.  I watched it for the first time Friday night and I LOVED it.


----------



## sedds

Toy Story 3D


----------



## Normamargot

Beezus and Ramona


----------



## NoSnowHere

Inception


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Saw III. so lame, i've seen it a million times when it comes on TV.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The proposal. (cute movie!)


----------



## Spendaholic

*Green Zone* - outstanding film.


----------



## lil_peanut

Star Trek
It really wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## ksammon

normamargot said:


> beezus and ramona


 

how was it ?


----------



## frick&frack

heroes season 2 disc 1


----------



## needloub

The Reader..amazing movie!


----------



## frick&frack

heroes season 2 disc 2


----------



## BadRomance93

Best In Show


----------



## Virginia

at the theatre it was Toy Story 3 in 3D maybe about 2 weeks ago, at home I watched X-Men Origins: Wolverine last night.


----------



## giagnm

The Book of Eli.


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

Step up 3D


----------



## frick&frack

heroes season 2 disc 3


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Illusionist


----------



## frick&frack

heroes season 2 disc 4


----------



## sun.shyne

_Inception_


----------



## kateincali

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: The Lightning Thief. From the trailers I thought it'd be horrible but it was a decent popcorn movie.


----------



## frick&frack

^I watched that too last night!


----------



## ksammon

Middle of Nowhere it was GOOD


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Crazies* - Outstanding Must See Film In My View.


----------



## Oogolly

Salt
The Runaways
Big Fan


----------



## GhstDreamer

Inception - amazing


----------



## Belle49

The Runaways


----------



## MrsTGreen

Salt


----------



## roxys

When in Rome


----------



## Spendaholic

*Passengers* - Anne Hathaway Staring, A Good Film But Not Outstanding.


----------



## PrincessGina

Inception in cinema
Sherlock holmes at home - couldnt get into it at all.


----------



## Spendaholic

Last Night Pixar *UP*


----------



## Oogolly

Sleepwalking- thought this was a pretty good movie!


----------



## sbelle

Green Zone


----------



## sbelle

Dinner for Schmucks


----------



## J`adore LV

Inception


----------



## Virginia

watched Seven Pounds on DVD and last and it made me tear up. good movie!


----------



## ksammon

Mary Poppins love her 

The Yellow Handkerchief it was ok


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Shutter Island, again


----------



## LADC_chick

Netflix just sent me _Coco Before Chanel_. Very good.


----------



## Mediana

Inception


----------



## needloub

Orphan...totally creeped me out!


----------



## ksammon

The Ghost Writer LOVED IT !!!!!


----------



## foi

When in Rome


----------



## Deborah1986

_SATC movie 1_


----------



## BadRomance93

_Our Family Wedding_. I liked it.

I'm as surprised as you are!


----------



## needloub

The Proposal...I didn't think it would be that funny!


----------



## spankiefrankie

The Other Guys


----------



## jadise

Went to see Letters to Juliet today.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Dinner For Schmucks. One of the most hilarious movies I have ever seen. We were laughing throughout the whole movie. It was awesome.


----------



## gelbergirl

Middle Men


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Oh and I watched Precious the other day. Didn't enjoy it.


----------



## redskater

the other guys, really just kind of silly.


----------



## Cindi

Hot Tub Time Machine - cute but not great.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Date Night* - loved it great film must see in my view.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Salt.


----------



## Designer_Love

love don't cost a thing
it's on bet right now


----------



## ksammon

fatal attraction 

mommie dearest


----------



## flsurfergirl3

The Blind Side. finally. amazing.


----------



## Belle49

Marley & Me (I never saw it lol)

OMG shoot me I was bawling and being pregnant didn't help lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

When a stranger calls.


----------



## Necromancer

A documentary movie called Love At The Twilight Motel. It was about a motel in Miami that rents rooms by the hour and some of the frequent guests were interviewed about how and why they use the rooms. It was kind of interesting, particularly the end when titles come across the screen and you find out what happened to the characters since their interviews.


----------



## ksammon

Necromancer said:


> A documentary movie called Love At The Twilight Motel. It was about a motel in Miami that rents rooms by the hour and some of the frequent guests were interviewed about how and why they use the rooms. It was kind of interesting, particularly the end when titles come across the screen and you find out what happened to the characters since their interviews.


 

^^^ that sounds cool did u rent it or was in on TV ? 


KICK ASS 

it was kinda Stupid BUT HIT GIRL IS GREAT !!!!!... its nice to see a Girl being Kiss Ass !!!!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

^That's what I saw too but didn't really watch it couldn't get into it. I might try watching it another time!


----------



## kathywko

Inception. Finally


----------



## sedds

Knight And Day


----------



## GirlFriday

The Other Guys.  I thought it was funny.


----------



## frick&frack

hot tub time machine


----------



## Jahpson

Salt. Interesting movie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Death at a Funeral, not over the top funny but I found it amusing.


----------



## frick&frack

percy jackson lightning thief


----------



## Normamargot

Lara Croft Tomb Raider and Lar Croft: The Cradle of Life


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 3 disc 1


----------



## GhstDreamer

Children of Invention


----------



## roxys

Death at a funeral


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 3 disc 2


----------



## GhstDreamer

Batman: Under the Red Hood


----------



## poopsie

Romeo and Juliet..........the 1968 Franco Zefferelli version.


----------



## Necromancer

Shutter Island


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 3 disc 3


----------



## sbelle

Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## SoxFan777

PS I Love You... I cried!  Cheesy but cute...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Disturbia.


----------



## Oceane

Death at a Funeral. Good movie but I was expecting it to be a lot more funnier than it was.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Just got back from seeing "The Expendables" 

It was blah, ended up falling asleep on it.


----------



## GirlFriday

Dirty, Rotten Scoundrels.


----------



## Necromancer

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 3 disc 4


----------



## Tangerine

Stand by Me. A classic for a reason!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The original "Insomnia", the Swedish one. Very similar to the Nolan remake. Still not stellar


----------



## frick&frack

the wedding date


----------



## sun.shyne

_The Unborn...HATED IT!_


----------



## Oogolly

Eat Pray Love


----------



## frick&frack

the women (1939 version )


----------



## aclineo

I just saw American Gangster & it was great, but a just tad too long . . .


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I was surprised by how much I liked that one 


The Orphanage. Better than most horror movies, for sure.


----------



## natalie78

The A Team.  Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## frick&frack

nanny mcphee...great movie.  not sure how the sequel will be...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## Attagirl

Couples Retreat


----------



## ksammon

When Harry meet Sally


----------



## NoSnowHere

The Other Guys.


----------



## lunette

Desk Set, an old Spencer Tracy/ Katherine Hepburn movie.  It's wonderful, delightful, onandon....  I'd never heard of it just found it on Netflix.


----------



## aclineo

Just saw The Ghost Writer w/ Ewan McGregor yesterday! It was reeeally good!


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland


----------



## Normamargot

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Oceane

Just saw Precious...


----------



## frick&frack

the women (2008 version)


----------



## natalie78

The Expendables.  Loved it!  Then again, I like guy movies.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha me too. But what constitutes a "guy" movie can really vary, imo. But in terms of typical ones, I recently saw Hitman. For Tim Olyphant and Robert Knepper


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I saw three EXCELLENT Danish movies- Flame & Citron, Nordkraft (Angels In Fast Motion), and After the Wedding. I highly recommend all three!


----------



## Tangerine

Love In Thoughts (german language film). 

Simple but overall quite effective piece of arty Euro angst. lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I will be watching that one then 


I also recently saw The Conversation. Coppola movie from '74 with Gene Hackman. Definitely not in the same league was The Godfather movies or Chinatown (also from '74).


----------



## coconutsboston

I just watched New In Town


----------



## frick&frack

eat pray love


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Jone$es* - Demi Moore & David Duchovny.

It was a really good film, a must see, (very much like the saying keeping up with the joneses).


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Crazy People with Dudley Moore. Its an old movie but it was pretty funny.

Also watched Letting Go of God, it was an interesting lady that was raised Catholic and after really reading the bible she went Atheist. VERY interesting.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

I just watched Kick-Ass for the first time last night.


----------



## ksammon

The Jone$es - Demi Moore & David Duchovny


----------



## Belle49

The Last Song. it was good, I cried lol


----------



## Tangerine

Doubt.

I liked that there was a precise focus and it was tightly controlled. Not to mention that I just really love to see those rare movies staring women who are not portrayed and rich white suburban/ Manhattan ladies with relationship problems. Or super sexy assassins with a perma *****face


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Stand By Me


----------



## frick&frack

greenburg


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Un Prophete (don't know the english film title..and watched it in german)

Liked it !


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Eat, Pray Snooze- oops, I mean love.  I really wanted to see this movie but it bored me to death in some parts.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

The Answer Man...pretty good!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Other Guys.


----------



## missgiannina

vampire sucks-it was great!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I am going to see Dinner For Schmucks again. Most hilarious movie I have seen in a long time.


----------



## GirlFriday

Tangerine said:


> Doubt.
> 
> I liked that there was a precise focus and it was tightly controlled. Not to mention that I just really love to see those rare movies staring women who are not portrayed and rich white suburban/ Manhattan ladies with relationship problems. Or super sexy assassins with a perma *****face



I really like that movie.  I thought the acting was excellent.  It's definitely original.


----------



## GirlFriday

Just saw Eat, Pray, Love.  I wouldn't have seen it on my own but a girlfriend wanted to see it.  It's hard to say how I feel.  I liked the movie but couldn't stand the main character.  I just kept thinking how selfish she was through the whole movie.


----------



## Tangerine

Aliens (directors cut) - soooo much better than Alien.

The Orphanage - creepy and good without resorting to schtick or convoluted twists.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Pollie-Jean said:


> Un Prophete (don't know the english film title..and watched it in german)
> 
> Liked it !




The Prophet, in English. It's great!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The Counterfeiters, German film from 2007. I think it may have even won the Academy Award that year...


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MichelleAntonia said:


> The Prophet, in English. It's great!!




Ok, *A* Prophet. LOL how did I make that mistake?


----------



## aclineo

Edward Scissorhands . . . a true masterpiece!


----------



## aclineo

MichelleAntonia said:


> Ok, *A* Prophet. LOL how did I make that mistake?



i JUST downloaded that . . . it's next up on the list!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Informant!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Prince of Persia - horrible movie with horrible acting.

Rewatched Kung Fu Hustle - absolutely hilarious even third time around.


----------



## frick&frack

book of eli


----------



## Oogolly

The Switch


----------



## jchiara

Me too!

The Switch


----------



## Cindi

The Runaways - pure crap


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter:  prisoner of askoban & order of the phoenix


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MichelleAntonia said:


> The Prophet, in English. It's great!!









Thank you, Michelle


----------



## frick&frack

toy story 3


----------



## LabelLover81

Despicable Me with my 5 year old nephew.  Very cute movie!


----------



## aclineo

Cape fear


----------



## Attagirl

Tangerine said:


> Doubt.
> 
> I liked that there was a precise focus and it was tightly controlled. Not to mention that I just really love to see those rare movies staring women who are not portrayed and rich white suburban/ Manhattan ladies with relationship problems. *Or super sexy assassins with a perma *****face*



And I just saw Salt, lol.  It was... eh.  If I catch the editing mistakes it's not a good thing.


----------



## frick&frack

now & forever


----------



## roxys

Derailed


----------



## meganfm

Finally saw Whip It - Ellen Page reminds me of me and my friends when we were in high school in that movie all wrapped up into one person.


----------



## ksammon

how to lose a guy in 10 days


----------



## Normamargot

TV movie I had DVRed about 2 months ago called Secrets of the Mountain; 'cuz the cable had gone out!


----------



## tweezer

Switch...I thought it was cute. Am I the only one? Critics slammed it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jumper.  ehhhhh


----------



## dbtbandit67

fahrenheit 9/11


----------



## Tangerine

Read My Lips. 

Consistent quality with the other Audiard movies (A Prophet and The Beat My Heart Skipped.)


----------



## sun.shyne

_Edge of Darkness _


----------



## frick&frack

up


----------



## Sweetpea83

Train.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Batman: Gotham City


----------



## graceful

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## frick&frack

nanny mcphee


----------



## Belle49

Hachi-A Dog's Tale

So sweet. Cried so much


----------



## Spendaholic

*Sex Drive* starring Seth Green, Clark Duke & Josh Zuckerman.


----------



## frick&frack

the hottest state


----------



## Coe

Existenz with Jude Law


----------



## GirlFriday

The Sweetest Thing.  Really stupid.


----------



## dbtbandit67

the science of sleep


----------



## sass000

Piranha 3D


----------



## Tangerine

*Boy A*, a British indie about a young man who was convicted of murder as a child.

I was surprised how successful it was at being non judgemental and ultimately endearing. You wouldn't think with that kind of story. I was really, really impressed by the main actor. What a shame that big Hollywood has noticed him so he can waste his time in painfully unnecessary superhero franchise garbage. ENOUGH of that!


----------



## annabie

graceful said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


How was it? The title of the movie sounds interesting but was it really good? 
I've just watched Salt, and it really is great.


----------



## natalie78

The Hangover

This week has been monumentaly crappy at work, but watching it made me instantly happy!


----------



## dbtbandit67

fantastic mr fox


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 4 disc 1


----------



## gre8dane

graceful said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


 
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo or the correct title, "Men who hate Women".  Very very good movie.  Wanted to see it before reading the book.

Wonder how the US movie will be, more violence or more sex and how they will handle the rape scenes.


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 4 disc 2


----------



## Tangerine

gre8dane said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo or the correct title, "Men who hate Women".  Very very good movie.  Wanted to see it before reading the book.
> 
> Wonder how the US movie will be, *more violence or more sex* and how they will handle the rape scenes.



I kind of doubt it.... even though it is David Fincher. I have a feeling that they will want to sell this as a HUGGE thing.


----------



## roxys

According to Greta and the Backup Plan


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dear John


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gre8dane said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo or the correct title, "Men who hate Women".  Very very good movie.  Wanted to see it before reading the book.
> 
> Wonder how the US movie will be, more violence or more sex and how they will handle the rape scenes.




Yes, fantastic movie imo. Noomi Rapace is just great

I can't imagine, that the US movie will be good as that


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tangerine said:


> I kind of doubt it.... even though it is David Fincher. I have a feeling that they will want to sell this as a HUGGE thing.



:true:


----------



## pat3ck

The Sorcerer's Apprentice. Though I was able to sleep during the end.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Crazies.


----------



## aclineo

The Life of David Gale w/ kevin spacey, laura linney, and kate winslet.


----------



## frick&frack

I'm not there


----------



## karenbabi

When in Rome


----------



## Cherrasaki

Cop Out


----------



## frick&frack

dumbo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> I'm not there



 I should watch it again soon
 Cate Blanchet & Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## dbtbandit67

Intolerance


----------



## PrincessGina

watched Salt yesterday. i liked it  and ange is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## dbtbandit67

whatever works


----------



## AudreyII

The Lovely Bones.
I did read the book so guess I should have known what to expect, didn't like it. Everyone was great in it and think it would have been so much better if it had been done a bit more _straight_ iykwim...


----------



## loves

The Joneses


----------



## loves

Grey Gardens


----------



## loves




----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

The last move I watched on theatres is "Splice" Weird movie. LOL.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> I should watch it again soon
> Cate Blanchet & Charlotte Gainsbourg


^it was so fantastic!!!!! 



Jude


----------



## beantownSugar

Last movie I saw in the theater:

Despicable Me


----------



## Taz

Went to see Piranha in 3D last night, my god it was shocking one of the worst films that i have evr seen.....of course DH loved it (nothing to do with Kelly whatsherface at all )


----------



## Cindi

Repo Men - I want my 2 hours back.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Over The Hedge*.


----------



## sbelle

Date Night


----------



## NemoAndChula

Mambo Italiano...I LOVED it! Paul Sorvino was a riot!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I saw Takers today.  It was good.  Damn, Idris and Paul W. are hot!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

the switch


----------



## twin53

The Idolmaker


----------



## sbelle

Takers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Piranha 3-D
180 degrees south
The Last Exorcism


----------



## redskater

the switch.  it was a lot better than the reviews IMO.  cute and funny, even DH liked it!


----------



## Attagirl

Precious


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Nights in Rodanthe

Pretty good too!


----------



## frick&frack

in her shoes


----------



## gre8dane

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, fantastic movie imo. *Noomi Rapace is just great*
> 
> I can't imagine, that the US movie will be good as that


 
Agree on both points!!

Last movie: Dreamcatchers


----------



## aclineo

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead ... pretty good!


----------



## Spendaholic

*Bruce Almighty*. DH is currently watching.


----------



## romina

Shrek Forever After


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mall Cop


----------



## Tangerine

Mansfield Park.  Different from all the other Austen adaptations I've seen.. makes me curious about the book.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, fantastic movie imo. Noomi Rapace is just great
> 
> I can't imagine, that the US movie will be good as that



ITA on all parts. She absolutely made the movie for me. I want to see her in more films, but not crappy big budget sh*t like Angelina is in. Which I sense they're gonna try and put her in...

Scandinavian actors and movies have really, really been impressing me lately. My newest revelation is Thure Lindhardt, I'd watch him in just about anything


----------



## frick&frack

big fish


----------



## Mediana

Salt


----------



## scopes

knowing

although last weekend we also watched antichrist, shark attack 3 (only for john barrowman), and the mummy returns


----------



## jchiara

Irina Palm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rest Stop. (meh...)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Finally... Inception

(Loved Chr. Nolans Memento too)


----------



## dbtbandit67

burn after reading

what a waste of talent

has anyone else seen it?


----------



## CandyGloss

^the one with brad pitt right? and there's some woman who wants surgery? idk something?
Yeah i wasn't too keen on it. Some bits made me laugh but.. 


Grown Ups


----------



## dbtbandit67

^

did you like grown ups?


----------



## CandyGloss

Yeah I did. It made me laugh a lot but the person i went with fell asleep. Ha!


----------



## NYCBelle

New York, I Love You


----------



## Cindi

Catching up on season 2 of Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## joseph851243

"Inception" best ever!!!


----------



## mocha.lover

The Switch


----------



## frick&frack

the good night


----------



## roxys

the switch


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 2: attack of the clones


----------



## AudreyII

Whip it. 
It was alright but sometimes these indie types are just a bit too ... smug (? not really sure how to put my finger on it ?) for me.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I totally know what you mean. I haven't seen that movie in particular, but I know exactly the kind you're talking about.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Deliverance.* my first time watching, i was made to watch by DH so i would understand some of the things from NCIS.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Remember Me with Rob Pattinson. 

All I have to say is WOW...the end made me so sad 

Fantastic movie   Not to mention he was TOTAL eyecandy


----------



## Normamargot

MACHETE! It was hysterical! MACHETE don't text! And then MACHETE improvises when he had to!  Unxpected actors in the movie Robert DeNiro and Lindsay Lohan!


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Invisible* - currently watching.


----------



## sbelle

The American


----------



## frick&frack

the sound of music


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Life Of David Gale (on TV)

That's a good one, imo


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I watched Shutter Island tonight and it. was. weird. But it was a very well made movie, it was actually quite good. Just really strange. But I  Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 4 (it's the first movie made...I think it's called new hope or something like that)


----------



## Cindi

After.Life - Don't bother


----------



## russianchanel

the switch the little boy is adorable!


----------



## lil_peanut

Young Victoria
LOVED it!!


----------



## sbelle

Going the Distance


----------



## frick&frack

good luck chuck


----------



## Oogolly

Happiness Runs
Candyman


----------



## caitle

Dead Snow (just about the goriest movie I've ever seen - but more humour than horror)
and Idiocracy (Lots of laughs)

I liked both


----------



## Springzd

inception


----------



## Springzd

i watched it last night


----------



## francyFG

I went to see the karate kid and I loved it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Vanishing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ratatouille..such a cute movie!


----------



## 336

Twilight Eclipse


----------



## frick&frack

the lather effect


----------



## Attagirl

Spendaholic said:


> *Deliverance.* my first time watching, i was made to watch by DH so i would understand some of the things from NCIS.


 
Ack!  DH made me watch this a few years ago.  For about a month after I saw it I would wake up in the middle of the night and images would run throught my head.  

Watched Remember Me last night.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Fright Night



lil_peanut said:


> Young Victoria
> LOVED it!!



I loved it too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A Serious Man
liked it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sweetpea83 said:


> The Vanishing.



What a thrilling and scary movie
Loved the original (spoorloos) even more


----------



## aclineo

the french connection w/ gene hackman


----------



## aclineo

Coach+Louislove said:


> I watched Shutter Island tonight and it. was. weird. But it was a very well made movie, it was actually quite good. Just really strange. But I  Leonardo DiCaprio.



i agree the film was so well-made and the acting/directing was brilliant! hopefully dicaprio FINALLY gets his oscar in '11!


----------



## sbelle

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

the air I breathe


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Desert Flower

heartbreaking


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 4 disc 3


----------



## karenbabi

Percy Jackson & The Lightning Thief


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pollie-Jean said:


> What a thrilling and scary movie
> Loved the original (spoorloos) even more




Pretty cool flick!

Watched Resident Evil tonight...going to watch parts 2 & 3 tomorrow..and watching the newest one in theatres Sunday...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

City Island


----------



## karenbabi

Shutter Island - ending really surprised me


----------



## sweetfacespout

[REC]² - the first part was great, but the second one was terrible, I was disappointed.


----------



## frick&frack

heroes: season 4 disc 4


----------



## Sweetpea83

Resident Evil 2 & 3.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Precious


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR 2 towers


----------



## karenbabi

The Back-up Plan


----------



## frick&frack

national treasure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Resident Evil: Afterlife. (3D)


----------



## Cindi

Killers - Watchable but not great.


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR the return of the king


----------



## sun.shyne

_Takers_


----------



## admat97

The Time Travelers Wife. I'm not much for Sappy/Romantic movies, but I must say that this was probably one of the best in the last 5 years.


----------



## sbelle

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (Swedish version)


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ I plan to see that. I'm very curious about that movie.

The Crazies             
It was bad, just bad.


----------



## sweetfacespout

Sweetpea83 said:


> Resident Evil: Afterlife. (3D)


I can't wait to see it, I love Resident Evil. Did you like it?


Cruel Intentions - one of my all time favorites, sarah michelle gellar is brilliant in it


----------



## admat97

Hahahaha NagaJolokia...I liked the crazies!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sweetfacespout said:


> I can't wait to see it, I love Resident Evil. Did you like it?
> 
> 
> Cruel Intentions - one of my all time favorites, sarah michelle gellar is brilliant in it




I liked it! The SO and I geeked out this weekend and watched parts 1,2,3...and watched the newest one Sunday! I'd recommend watching them all before the newest one like we did.


----------



## NagaJolokia

admat97 said:


> Hahahaha NagaJolokia...I liked the crazies!!



Lol.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Machete...I thought it was awesome!


----------



## chantal1922

The Last Station


----------



## frick&frack

a dance to the music of time


----------



## Normamargot

The Expendables...better than I expected!


----------



## lil_peanut

Machete (And I liked it, so there! hehe)


----------



## frick&frack

northanger abbey


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just watched letters to Juliet


----------



## AudreyII

Wall Street


----------



## baglady925

Takers!!!


----------



## twin53

snow white and the seven dwarves


----------



## frick&frack

emma (bbc version parts 1 & 2)


----------



## thegoreprincess

Transformers 2


----------



## Spendaholic

*Robin Hood* - better then i thought it would be.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BBC Jane Eyre part 1&2


----------



## JosiePotenza

*Why Did I Get Married Too*

_*sigh*_

wishing that didn't....


----------



## aclineo

AudreyII said:


> Wall Street


I looove that movie! can't wait for the sequel in a few weeks!


----------



## frick&frack

death at a funeral


----------



## Attagirl

Book of Eli


----------



## karenbabi

La Femme Nikita (1990)
Clash of the Titans


----------



## sweetfacespout

Jurassic Parc lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Casino


----------



## ChanelGirlE

The Town


----------



## redskater

Devil


----------



## mrb4bags

Devil


----------



## gelbergirl

the freebie


----------



## robbins65

The Town


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Law Abiding Citizen
The Hangover
Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## LabelLover81

The Town, today at 3pm  
Excellent movie!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Date Night


----------



## TMiranda

Easy A


----------



## cheermom09

The Town, last night, it's great!


----------



## lowat

Devil


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cheermom09 said:


> The Town, last night, it's great!



We're looking forward to watch it next week. I'm very curious !!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Me too!!


----------



## karenbabi

Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## Cindi

Prince of Persia - don't bother


----------



## elizat

cheermom09 said:


> The Town, last night, it's great!



Saw that last night too. Really good. I had no idea it was based on the book Prince of Thieves and 2 minutes into it, I said to my friend, this is based on a book and that guy is named Doug and the manager is Claire! Kind of funny!  I had really enjoyed the book and I think Ben Affleck did a nice job directing it and writing the screenplay, as well as playing Doug.


----------



## kdo

Inception -- LOVE it!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Easy A - hilarious!


----------



## Designer_Love

ever after, it was on tv last night


----------



## frick&frack

death at a funeral


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Devil....scawwy!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Thi is one of my favorite movies!!




Designer_Love said:


> ever after, it was on tv last night


----------



## Cindi

Greenberg - the acting was really great but it was really strange overall.


----------



## frick&frack

^I didn't care for it...but I really wanted to



to kill a king


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The Town & Devil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mr. & Mrs Smith


----------



## natalie78

Zack and Miri Make a Porno

It was absolutely hilarious!  Very crude humor...but hilarious!


----------



## francyFG

Eat pray love. What a big disappointment!


----------



## Oogolly

Devil


----------



## jchiara

Easy A -- Great Movie!


----------



## frick&frack

byron


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Oogolly said:


> Devil



I have not heard of this move. Who is in it?


Couples Retreat
The Ugly Truth


----------



## mocha.lover

The Switch


----------



## print*model

I saw Devil today.  I was like thisthe whole time.  Creepy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babel.


----------



## purseprincess32

Resident Evil 4 (IMAX 3D ) It was nuts! haha


----------



## sweetfacespout

^Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D 

Many people told me that the movie sucks but I loved it. Can't wait for the fifth one!


----------



## frick&frack

victoria & albert part 1


----------



## aclineo

constantine


----------



## dbtbandit67

goodfellas

pretty good. what's so funny?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sweetpea83 said:


> Babel.



Yeah !


Rounders (DVD)


----------



## clu13

theater: The Town - thumbs up
home: Did You Hear About The Morgans - thumbs down


----------



## lightblue84

EAT PRAY LOVE


----------



## lil_peanut

The Rules of Attraction
It's been years since I saw it.


----------



## frick&frack

the lost prince


----------



## dbtbandit67

lil_peanut said:


> The Rules of Attraction
> It's been years since I saw it.



I love that book!!!!!!


----------



## Designer_Love

love don't cost a thing

watching it right now on bet


----------



## LovePinkCoach

The Town


----------



## karenbabi

Prince of Persia (thumbs down)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Syriana (DVD) again
one of the most intelligent movies I've ever seen


----------



## savvysgirl

The Other Guys. Funniest film i've seen for agggges!!


----------



## loves

chinesemov.com/images/2008/playboy-cops-2008-2.jpg


----------



## Mia Bella

Devil


----------



## dbtbandit67

LovePinkCoach said:


> The Town



was it any good? might see it tonight


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland


----------



## Mette

savvysgirl said:


> The Other Guys. Funniest film i've seen for agggges!!


This was the last movie I saw, too.

I thought there were very funny moments, but most times the jokes felt kind of flat.  Having said that, Will Farrell and Mark Wahlberg are great actors and I also liked seeing Michael Keaton in the role of The Captain.


----------



## robbins65

You Again.  Cute chick flick.


----------



## Cindi

Any good?? Or should I wait for Netflix? 






Mia Bella said:


> Devil


----------



## Spendaholic

*Get Him To The Greek* - Loved It.


----------



## sweetfacespout

Resident Evil


----------



## loves

i love resident evil! she makes me want to kick zombie ass


----------



## gelbergirl

Easy A
funny, smart, serious, and a high school pep rally !


----------



## Sweetpea83

Horsemen.


----------



## tweegy

Spendaholic said:


> *Get Him To The Greek* - Loved It.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Friday the 13th...the original version!


----------



## frick&frack

victoria & albert parts 1 & 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Blind Side...cute movie..kind of cheesy..but cute...


----------



## dbtbandit67

shawshank redemption

overrated


----------



## BigBlueSky

The Other Guys. Stupid but funny in parts


----------



## 336

Wanted 
Sex and the City 2


----------



## frick&frack

snow white


----------



## PennyLane

After.Life with Liam Neeson, Christina Ricci & Justin Long


----------



## BigBlueSky

Pollie-Jean said:


> Loved the original (spoorloos) even more



They were selling the DVD on Amazon for $100. It was too expensive so I watch _Spoorloos_ online.

I can't imagine the movie with a different ending as is the case in _The Vanishing_. 

I think the movie should have gone with the book name _The Golden Egg -- _whatever that is in Dutch_ -- _to help tie up the loose ends in the viewer's mind between the couple's fate and the girl's dreams at the beginning. I almost missed that.

Great film. Scary though


----------



## chantal1922

Hot Tub Time Machine.


----------



## Oogolly

The Last Exorcism - I think I laughed more in the movie then I probably should have but it was just so lame, I knew that going into seeing the movie though so I wasnt expecting much.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Liar Game: The Final Stage (decent wrap up movie for the tv series)


----------



## frick&frack

when harry met sally


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It_

It's an okay comedy; it's a little better drunk.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oogolly said:


> The Last Exorcism - I think I laughed more in the movie then I probably should have but it was just so lame, I knew that going into seeing the movie though so I wasnt expecting much.




Yeah, I hated it too...


----------



## twin53

wall street


----------



## ksammon

WALL STREET - Money never Sleeps !!!!

Greed is good and Evil pays :lolots:


----------



## jchiara

Wall Street (the new one)....did not care for it at all.


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2


----------



## gelbergirl

catfish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wall Street (the original) last nite
Iron Man 2 tonite


----------



## frick&frack

the coldplay phenomenon


----------



## tweegy

The Town.....Very good!


----------



## aclineo

This is England ... wicked movie!


----------



## sweetfacespout

A history of violence ... great film


----------



## frick&frack

date night


----------



## jchiara

Devil's Mercy on the Chiller channel.....boooooring....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Get Shorty.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sweetfacespout said:


> A history of violence ... great film



I agree! Viggo Mortensen


----------



## jchiara

The Social Network...


----------



## frick&frack

the impressionists


----------



## H_addict

Temple Grandin - amazing movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

the social network


----------



## lordguinny

Just watched The Social Network. It was an eye opener!


----------



## sbelle

The Town


----------



## Normamargot

You again...great idea, bad writing, interesting cameos!


----------



## lil_peanut

Top Secret
That will always be in my top 10!


----------



## sneezz

Love Happens on HBO tonight.


----------



## Mediana

"Wallstreet: Money never sleeps" It was OK, I had expected more though.


----------



## JAN!

Buried. 

I thought it was great considering Ryan Reynolds was the only actor and the whole movie is set in a box.


----------



## sweetfacespout

mahinderkumar said:


> Case 39 is the latest movie i watched.............


^that movie is great.


Gran Torino


----------



## Serayane

The Robber...a nice Austrian movie.


----------



## Oogolly

The Greatest - Loved this movie, sad but really good!
The Experiment- really liked this movie, a good action/drama type movie


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Recent movies that I watched back-to-back was _Easy A_ and _Catfish_.


----------



## Oogolly

Oo how was Catfish, worth seeing in theater or can it wait until dvd?


----------



## lowat

Let me in.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Iron Man 2


----------



## frick&frack

love happens


----------



## Mette

Dinner for Schmucks. Kind of mindless and mildly entertaining.

It was nowhere near as good as the French original,_ Le dîner de cons_.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I think you should wait when it comes out on dvd. I found it not worth watching in the theatres.



Oogolly said:


> Oo how was Catfish, worth seeing in theater or can it wait until dvd?


----------



## Odette

Dragonfly


----------



## dbtbandit67

the doors

it was nuts


----------



## frick&frack

impressionism & post-impressionism


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Killers


----------



## Cindi

Date Night - Just ok. I thought James Franco was really great even though he had a very small role. And Mark Wahlberg was nice to look at. LOL


----------



## frick&frack

margot


----------



## aclineo

Eagle Eye ... it was surprisingly good!


----------



## restless57

*The Killer Inside* *Me* with Casey Affleck, Kate Hudson and Jessica Alba. Had I know what the content was, I wouldn't have watched it. Extreme graphic, gratuitous violence against women (at the hands of Casey Affleck and from his perspective) 

I'm surprised that both Hudson and Alba would play such roles. There is an obvious suggestion that despite the beatings, the women still love their abuser and reaches out for him. ugh.....The extreme brutality of the violence is an image that will stay with you for a long while.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Abandoned. Brittney Murphy's last movie. She didn't look too good in this, big bags under her eyes, lips looked like they had recently received injections. That's too bad.


----------



## purseinsanity

Legend of the Guardians...pretty cute!


----------



## frick&frack

swan lake (the american ballet)


----------



## Feri

obsessed


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Buried w/ Ryan Reynolds-waste of time and money...


----------



## jchiara

Watched two tonight...'Goodbye Lenin' and 'Alien'.


----------



## guccissima

Devil's rejects


----------



## Cherrasaki

Losers... I liked it.


----------



## sbelle

Prince of Persia


----------



## frick&frack

dave matthews & tim reynolds at radio city


----------



## aclineo

still of the night w/ meryl streep. it was surprisingly scary in an alfred hitchcock kind of way


----------



## JAN!

The Social Network 

Over Her Dead Body. This was very very predictable.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

_The Social Network_


----------



## kymmie

Her Minor Thing - on cable.  It is a really stinky movie but I am in this Christian Kane fangirl phase at the moment and will watch anything he stars in...


----------



## Syma

Hunchback of Notre Dame with my kids...


----------



## Sternchen

Inception...I think?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Wall Street --_ I was disappointed that it made me a bit _
The Social Network -- _It was okay..._


----------



## jchiara

an old Stephen King marathon on AMC.....Graveyard Shift, Cujo, Pet Semetary....oy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hard Candy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Crazy Heart
liked it


----------



## frick&frack

privileged planet


----------



## Spendaholic

*Predators*. I've never watched the first film but this one is very good.


----------



## jchiara

'Little Children' with Kate Winslet -- very good


----------



## chantal1922

Babies- too cute!


----------



## frick&frack

the great lie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A Single Man
liked it


----------



## aclineo

jchiara said:


> 'Little Children' with Kate Winslet -- very good


i absolutely LOOOOVE that movie!


----------



## jchiara

Blind Date with Stanley Tucci (sad)


----------



## frick&frack

the old maid


----------



## Spendaholic

*Grown Ups* - Great film really good.


----------



## frick&frack

in this our life


----------



## gelbergirl

Secretariat


----------



## sbelle

Red


----------



## sweetfacespout

Piranha 3D ... lol that movie was so sick and trashy!!!


----------



## ellacoach

Letters to Juliet


----------



## sbelle

All About Eve


----------



## Ghost55

*The orphanage (excellent foreign Psychological thriller).*


----------



## Pinkpuff09

You Again


----------



## lightblue84

INCEPTION 
THE TOWN 
THE MISSING


----------



## gelbergirl

wall street money never sleeps


----------



## frick&frack

neptune's daughter


----------



## Spendaholic

*JUNO* - I watched 15mins, why,why,why, I want my 15mins back.


----------



## BagloverBurr

sweeny todd demon barber


----------



## frick&frack

children of paradise


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Spendaholic said:


> *JUNO* - I watched 15mins, why,why,why, I want my 15mins back.



I started watching it too and thought it sucked, I turned it off lol. Wonder why it got so much attention?


I watched Blind Side again for the tenth time...LOVE that movie.

Also Sins of My Father about Pablo Escobar.


----------



## gelbergirl

Spendaholic said:


> *JUNO* - I watched 15mins, why,why,why, I want my 15mins back.



exactly.  but we all got sucked in me included.


----------



## PrincessGina

Spendaholic said:


> *JUNO* - I watched 15mins, why,why,why, I want my 15mins back.


 
same here. I tried to get in to it but just turned it off. 

watched Precious recently.


----------



## roxys

Repo Man


----------



## sneezz

Squeakquel OVER and OVER and OVER and OVER!  DS loves it. Lol.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Devil_


----------



## BagloverBurr

I like Juno. I think it had a sweet ending.


----------



## Northergirl

Pineapple Express -


----------



## sneezz

How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## jchiara

Friday the 13th Part III -- pure trash


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I loved Juno...


----------



## Chantilly0379

The Fourth Kind...FREAKY!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sneezz said:


> How To Train Your Dragon




This is such a cute movie!


----------



## queenofchic

Letters to Juliet --   Expected it to be a sleeper, but was surprisingly sweet!
Just Wright
Karate Kid
Prince of Persia

ALL of the above are good rentals.  Not worth the ticket at the theater.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Just finished Ever After now about to watch Fast & the Furious...LOVE me some Vin Disel!


----------



## jchiara

Mortuary -- gory!!!  I love Halloween!!!


----------



## frick&frack

the incredible mr fox


----------



## Chantilly0379

Fast & The Furious


----------



## Chantilly0379

jchiara said:


> Mortuary -- gory!!! *I love Halloween*!!!


 
I know, I think we celebrate this more then any holiday!  We're going camping this weekend it's going to be so fun here are some pics from last year...isn't my baby boy just terrifying with his pacifier and a butcher knife.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> the incredible mr fox


^it's _fantastic_ mr fox...


leaves of grass


----------



## knasarae

Last movie I saw was RED.  I really liked it.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Jeepers Creepers 2!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Aladdin!


----------



## jbennett562

The Human Centipede


----------



## Chantilly0379

jbennett562 said:


> The Human Centipede


 
OMG really!? How was it?


----------



## Chantilly0379

pitch black


----------



## jbennett562

Chantilly0379 said:


> OMG really!? How was it?



very disturbing


----------



## frick&frack

nature: dogs


----------



## Mahina

I cannot remember the name of it but it was about 3 years ago


----------



## bornprettystore

Clash of the Titans


----------



## sbelle

2012


----------



## Chantilly0379

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## frick&frack

Up


----------



## lil_peanut

The Social Network, LOVED it!


----------



## frick&frack

the 6 wives of henry lefay


----------



## sweetfacespout

Altitude. It was kind of blah, but it had a low budget so I guess it's okay.




jbennett562 said:


> The Human Centipede


It could have been better, imo. It wasn't as shocking as the trailer wanted you to believe.


----------



## Normamargot

Life As We Know It...much better than the critics would have you believe.


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## gelbergirl

Hereafter


----------



## frick&frack

notting hill


----------



## jadise

The Social Network


----------



## sweetfacespout

Mean Girls


----------



## jbennett562

sweetfacespout said:


> It could have been better, imo. It wasn't as shocking as the trailer wanted you to believe.



The trailer def. made the movie look worse than it actually was but that "Dr" was still a disturbing man.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter & the prisoner of azkaban


----------



## Sweetpea83

Teeth.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Look Who's Talking


----------



## Cindi

Get Him To The Greek - Typical Russell Brand - I LOVED it. LOL


----------



## frick&frack

good luck chuck


----------



## sbelle

Invictus


----------



## jchiara

Iron Man 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jeepers Creepers 2.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

In the heat of the night 
I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2


----------



## Chantilly0379

Friday the 13th ~ Final Cut.  For a slasher/horror flick, over all it was pretty good, but I hated the ending...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Legally Blonde


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Wall Street - Money Never Sleeps


----------



## frick&frack

mansfield park


----------



## Sweetpea83

Halloween 2.


----------



## Chantilly0379

28 days


----------



## frick&frack

willow


----------



## flashy.stems

SATC2 finally on dvd
last in theater: life as we know it.. super cute!


----------



## Star1231

The Town...loved it.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

The Last Song. I watched it last night. I thought it would suck, but I actually really enjoyed it! I was pretty much sobbing through the last half of the movie.


----------



## gnourtmat

the social network


----------



## BigBlueSky

Sweetpea83 said:


> Jeepers Creepers 2.



I hope it was better than the original


----------



## Odette

Watched Reservoir Dogs for the first time...not a huge Tarantino fan but it was pretty good.


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## Sweetpea83

BigBlueSky said:


> I hope it was better than the original




Lol..it had some scary parts..but the first one was a lot better.


----------



## karenbabi

Babies, fascinating documentary!


----------



## Chantilly0379

termors


----------



## chantal1922

Letters to Juliet


----------



## mrb4bags

They by Wes Craven


----------



## twin53

Fright Night


----------



## queenofchic

Friday the 13th --eh..good rental, not worth it to watch in the theaters


----------



## GirlFriday

Toy Story 3  .  Loved it.


----------



## Tangerine

Hocus Pocus. As good as I remember it!


----------



## sweetfacespout

the pursuit of happiness


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wicked Little Things.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

The Happening


----------



## Aussiegal

Ghost


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hereafter..on the fence about it.


----------



## roxys

Saw 3D


----------



## Mette

The Social Network.  One of the best movies I've seen all year!


----------



## 19yearslater

Halloween


----------



## sbelle

The Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## thegoreprincess

Aladdin


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Case 39


----------



## sweetfacespout

I know who killed me - one of the worst movies i've ever seen


----------



## NagaJolokia

_How to Train Your Dragon_- fourth time watching it. I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

the lilies part 1


----------



## SimoneR

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo - loved it!!!


----------



## frick&frack

the lilies part 2


----------



## foxybasmah

Office Space


----------



## frick&frack

karate kid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Body Snatchers.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Saw in 3D


----------



## NemoAndChula

Watching "V For Vendetta" in honor of Guy Fawkes Day!


----------



## frick&frack

talladega nights


----------



## gelbergirl

Due Date


----------



## 336

Saw 3D 

LOVED IT.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

A Danish movie called Brotherhood, about two gay neo Nazis


----------



## sweetfacespout

Paranormal activity 2

... what a waste of time. The movie was incredibly boring and not scary at all except maybe 3 moments.


----------



## frick&frack

eagle vs shark


----------



## Spendaholic

*Knight & Day* - Great Film.


----------



## lil_peanut

Hard Candy  - Wow!


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda


----------



## queenofchic

Charlie St. Cloud --the previews were better than the actual movie, OK as a DVD rental (not the price of movie ticket)


----------



## madamefifi

*Hereafter*--a bit long but very well done. Matt Damon flawless as usual.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

"RED" yest


----------



## Tangerine

sweetfacespout said:


> Paranormal activity 2
> 
> ... what a waste of time. The movie was incredibly boring and not scary at all except maybe 3 moments.



Generally what I thought about the first one. Good to know that I don;t need to be seeing the second now.


----------



## katran26

Saw a screening for "Morning Glory" - it was actually really cute


----------



## ribbonss

exorcism.... 
It was horrible and a complete waste of $$$


----------



## frick&frack

son of rambow


----------



## sbelle

Iron Man 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Valkyrie.


----------



## novella

_This Is It_


----------



## queenofchic

*Grown Ups* --What's with all the hype?  It was just OK.


----------



## truegem

Good Will Hunting.  I know it is old but I never saw it. Working my way through the Netflix Instant streaming queue.


----------



## gelbergirl

Morning Glory


----------



## clu13

Revolutionary Road.


----------



## frick&frack

henry viii - disc 1


----------



## Sweetpea83

queenofchic said:


> *Grown Ups* --What's with all the hype?  It was just OK.




I personally thought it was awful...



Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Chantilly0379

For Colored Girls...EXCELLENT!


----------



## jchiara

Wrong Turn


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## sweetfacespout

The Devil wears Prada ... Meryl Streep is brilliant in that movie


----------



## foi

Eat..Pray..Love


----------



## print*model

Wednesday - Paranormal Activity 2.  I never saw the first one and probably won't  because I didn't like the second one at all.

Friday - Hereafter.  Had a few moments of okayness but overall, slow and boring.

Going to see Unstoppable today!  Can't wait!


----------



## Designer_Love

Juno, it was on tv last night and i had never seen it before, pretty good movie.


----------



## print*model

Today we went to see Unstoppable.  It was almost as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## sbelle

All About Eve


----------



## MJDaisy

Morning Glory! it was great.


----------



## knasarae

Friday:  For Colored Girls
Today: Unstoppable

Both were great.


----------



## randr21

how to train your dragon....excellent


----------



## frick&frack

henry viii - disc 2


----------



## natalie78

Last night: Real Women Have Curves - I loved it!  

This morning: Avatar - I am glad I didn't have to pay to see it.


----------



## aklein

Morning Glory ...
The editing was terrible and the problems with continuity in the storyline were really distracting.  Oh and there was a three minute montage of Rachel McAdams running through New York.  I want my $11 back.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*"Unstoppable" this afternoon; it was great.*


----------



## lowat

Grownups


----------



## FlipDiver

Choke.  Gillian Jacobs from Community played a stripper in it, "Cherry Daquiri."  She was hilarious.


----------



## rainforestlove

For Colored Girls


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Unstoppable, very exciting and Denzel is so cute and funny..


----------



## Dew Drops

lowat said:


> Grownups



Yeah, same here.


----------



## 336

The Addams Family


----------



## Dancechika24

Morning Glory


----------



## dbtbandit67

hannah and her sisters, second time

great film


----------



## frick&frack

good night mr. tom


----------



## thegoreprincess

Confessions of a Shopaholic. I love this movie!


----------



## mrb4bags

A Christmas Tale starring Catherine Deneuve


----------



## frick&frack

sex & the city 2


----------



## babypie

Caught The Aviator the other day.  Good movie!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Morning Glory


----------



## Oyster

Casino Royal


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Sorcerer's Apprentice* - Better Then I Thought It Would Be.


----------



## frick&frack

^loved it!



the last airbender


----------



## novella

I just watched _Double Jeopardy_. I got it from Redbox on a whim and I'm glad that I did.


----------



## sbelle

An oldie but goodie -  Something About Mary


----------



## frick&frack

robin hood


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Predators


----------



## frick&frack

then she found me


----------



## lil_peanut

The Ice Storm


----------



## Jira

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## MrsTGreen

Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows


----------



## frick&frack

horton hears a who


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Fourth Kind.


----------



## print*model

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.  It was good!  My daughter drug us along with her today.  I know enough to follow what's happening and I pretty much know all of the characters.  My poor husband didn't know what the hell was going on but he said he liked it!


----------



## frick&frack

premonition


----------



## BluMochi

Life As We Know It


----------



## roxys

Hachi: A dogs tale


----------



## sweetfacespout

roxys said:


> Hachi: A dogs tale


That's the saddest movie I've ever seen! I could never ever watch it again. :cry:


House of Wax


----------



## cholerro

My wife loved a blue and brown tote that Rachel Mcadams had. Can anyone tell me who the designer is?


----------



## queenofchic

*A Christmas Carol* Disney's version gets  . I've seen better.


----------



## BasketballCourt

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_! 

But a few weeks ago I saw _Catfish_, which is by far the most entertaining documentary I've ever seen. Seriously, watch it! It's funny, sad, scary, and eye-opening.


----------



## cristalena56

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 1


----------



## otilia

^ Me too.


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 1


----------



## Normamargot

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1 (loved the book, movie not so much)


----------



## frick&frack

the extra man


----------



## curlsjang

Watching Pearl Harbor, it's my fav and I've lost count how many times I've watched it. Love Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## noon

Invictus


----------



## frick&frack

meet bill


----------



## IrisCole

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest


----------



## jenniletv

A creepy one called The Crazies...


----------



## Sweetpea83

A Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## Jujuwa514

Prince of Persia, surprisingly entertaining! lol


----------



## emcosmo1639

Watched clash of the titans the other night---not so good.  But then we watched the other guys---that was hilarious!


----------



## chantal1922

Last Holiday


----------



## thegoreprincess

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## Sweetpea83

A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge.


----------



## randr21

easy A...ahhhh, love the homage to 80's teen rom coms.


----------



## Dew Drops

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

jane austen's persuasion


----------



## thegoreprincess

27 Dresses!


----------



## queenofchic

randr21 said:


> easy A...ahhhh, love the homage to 80's teen rom coms.


 
^ Oh yeah.  That's the best part!  Unfortunately, just not enough.  Not worth the price of a movie ticket.


----------



## frick&frack

charlie brown's thanksgiving special


----------



## BasketballCourt

_Singin' in the Rain_!


----------



## CCfor C

thegoreprincess said:


> My Neighbor Totoro




I SOOO love this movie, and all of Myazaki's films...


----------



## novella

_Sex And The City 2_ - I felt like nothing happened in 2.5 hours and Miranda was the only saving grace. It wasn't as awful as I thought it would be as there were some fun moments... but it was pretty close. I loved the series and thought it ended perfectly. I was excited about the movies but they were 2 duds IMHO.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zombieland - hilarious...love zombie movies.


----------



## Lush Life

A Clockwork Orange--can you believe I had never seen it until a couple of days ago?


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda
toy story 3
red


----------



## novella

You guys have been watching some awesome movies lately! 

I also just watched _Toy Story 3_ and _Kung Fu Panda_. I love those movies so much!


----------



## GirlFriday

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 1
wall street 2


----------



## lowat

The new Harry Potter Movie


----------



## frick&frack

enchanted


----------



## Designer_Love

love & basketball


----------



## BrainWiggles

I just had the most horrible experience....... I watched SPLICE....yeah ummm didnt really think it would have gone there but it sure did and just ... no lol


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Extra Man* - Extremely weird.
*The Expendables* - Better then i thought it would be.


----------



## print*model

Sex And The City 2 - Loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

george & the dragon


----------



## admat97

Inception: Loved it

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World: Hysterically funny!


----------



## Belle49

tangled


----------



## IrisCole

The Night of the Hunter


----------



## frick&frack

tide of life


----------



## russianchanel

love & other drugs.


----------



## 336

The Last Exorcism


----------



## Normamargot

Unstoppable


----------



## coutureddd

elf
leap year
the hangover


----------



## natalie78

Faster - I love Dwayne Johnson, but damn, this movie was bad.

Leap Year - Another really bad movie

Get Him to the Greek - Way more funny that I thought it would be


----------



## redskater

Unstoppable!  wow, what a ride, a really good one!


----------



## sdkitty

went to see Love & Other Drugs and Morning Glory ...both entertaining but didn't love either one


----------



## Designer_Love

a golden christmas

i love that movie so much!


----------



## frick&frack

home alone
star wars return of the jedi


----------



## airborne

faster....and it was Gooould! The Rock is so niice looking


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Breakup.


----------



## elizat

Harry Potter- new one and Temple Grandin. The Temple Grandin movie was made for HBO and was excellent.


----------



## coconutsboston

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## BluMochi

Tangled


----------



## frick&frack

broken english


----------



## jchiara

Horror movie called 'Live Animals'


----------



## airborne

for colored girls ...go see it


----------



## frick&frack

the sorcerer's apprentice


----------



## kirsten

Get Him to the Greek -


----------



## Aylilith

Tangled! Pascal was my favourite.


----------



## sweetfacespout

Frozen


----------



## frick&frack

purple violets


----------



## jchiara

'No Man's Land...Return of The Reeker'....
Why do I get hooked on these horrible B horror movies on Chiller Channel?


----------



## calicaliente

Satc 2


----------



## frick&frack

robin hood season 1 disc 1


----------



## emcosmo1639

Eagle Eye the other night...meh


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Knight & Day, not that great


----------



## sbelle

Wall Street - The Money Never Sleeps


----------



## frick&frack

talladega nights


----------



## jchiara

Paranoia 1.0
great - a little dark (visually), but great.


----------



## GirlFriday

Saw Despicable Me and Scott Pilgrim vs. The World this weekend.  I really liked both of them!


----------



## LADC_chick

_School Ties_...for the millionth.


----------



## sbelle

The Kids Are Alright


----------



## novella

_Despicable Me_ for the second time

I really enjoyed it. I heard there's a sequel in the works though...


----------



## Designer_Love

honey


----------



## frick&frack

nightmare before christmas


----------



## Designer_Love

the devil wears prada


----------



## gelbergirl

127 Hours


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2


----------



## sbelle

The Ghost Writer


----------



## LADC_chick

_The Ghost Writer_ was good!

I'm watching _Le Divorce_ right now. I always watch it every few months. I'll get in a mood for a "French" film, and I'll decide to watch it in English with the French subtitles (as practice) or in French with English subtitles (again, as practice) or completely in French (since I pretty much know the English dialogue from watching it so often).


----------



## novella

I rewatched _Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory_ with my cousin. 

We love this movie so freaking much!


----------



## pursecrzy

_Unstoppable_

Both Denzel and Chris Pine are easy on the eyes


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 3


----------



## Normamargot

Tangled!  Loved it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Inglorious Bastards
(again)


----------



## coconutsboston

Unstoppable


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Prag (Prague), a Danish movie. So many I've seen have been so good, this included!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sex and The City 2


----------



## Tangerine

The Animal Kingdom, an Australian indie. Pretty good.


----------



## Chantilly0379

The Polar Express


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## Sweetpea83

Morning Glory.
The Exorcist.


----------



## frick&frack

becket


----------



## airborne

the Christmas story - classic!


----------



## douzz

due date and the hangover
both are hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

sex & death 101


----------



## PrincessD

Tangled!! I loved it!! I'm into fairytales =p

But what sort of annoyed me was I went there 1/2 hr before the movie start to get a good seat because my bf & I had heavy jackets and wanted a spot for out jackets. When the movie was about to begin, a woman with her 2 children came and ask us to move our stuff and how she can't see at the lower seats... Yes it's true we didn't pay for 3 seats, but knowing you have 2 young children and you don't want crappy seats, shouldn't you come early?! 

- Just a rant *sigh* but I did enjoy the movie!


----------



## An4

the Road, didn't like it


----------



## Spendaholic

*Despicable Me* - Laughted my head off. Great Film.


----------



## An4

Spendaholic said:


> *Despicable Me* - Laughted my head off. Great Film.



me too!  FLUFFY!


----------



## Cindi

Green Zone - Not my usual type of movie but really good.


----------



## frick&frack

shrek 4


----------



## jchiara

sat through 'Con Air' on TV -- half watching.....terrible!


----------



## queenofchic

*Eat Pray Love * --  Very slow.  Sucked for a Julia Roberts movie.

*Ramona & Beezus* -- Expected a bit more but it was just ok.


----------



## natalie78

Eclipse

I am glad I only paid $1.  The entire Twilight series is really crappy.  I do not get the hype.


----------



## chantal1922

Last Holiday- It was cute.


----------



## cookiecrumble

NEDS (Non-Educated Delinquent)


----------



## CCfor C

natalie78 said:


> Eclipse
> 
> I am glad I only paid $1.  The entire Twilight series is really crappy.  I do not get the hype.



Me, neither... (about the movies, that is...liked the books)^^

Just finished watching an oldie...War Games with Matthew Broderick...really fun!


----------



## jchiara

Dead End -- such a great movie....I could watch it over and over.


----------



## airborne

the tourist


----------



## jchiara

Dead of Winter


----------



## MrsTGreen

Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader


----------



## An4

natalie78 said:


> Eclipse
> 
> I am glad I only paid $1.  The entire Twilight series is really crappy.  I do not get the hype.



I watch it because I like Robert Pattinson. that's about it. movies really suck.

watched the latest Harry Potter - love it, it's getting darker and darker...


----------



## karenbabi

an oldie but goodie...Million Dollar Mermaid starring Esther Williams


----------



## frick&frack

kabluey


----------



## queenofchic

Despicable Me --  It was cute.


----------



## kymmie

Not Since You - it was really good.  But then I enjoy just about anything Christian Kane is in...


----------



## gelbergirl

The Tourist


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Taking Chance...on dvd...beautiful movie!


----------



## jchiara

Black Swan (in the theatre)


----------



## Cindi

Letters to Juliet - Cute


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas


----------



## skydive nikki

Inception.  Definitely one you have to watch twice.  It is one of the best movies I have ever seen.  You have to really pay close attention or you will be completely lost.


----------



## jchiara

skydive nikki said:


> Inception.  Definitely one you have to watch twice.  It is one of the best movies I have ever seen.  You have to really pay close attention or you will be completely lost.



good idea - I only saw it once in the theatre.

Scrooged


----------



## gelbergirl

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## frick&frack

holiday inn
101 dalmations
little mermaid


----------



## it'sanaddiction

skydive nikki said:


> Inception. Definitely one you have to watch twice. It is one of the best movies I have ever seen. You have to really pay close attention or you will be completely lost.


 
Oh yeah, this is a definate watch again movie!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

White Christmas - Last night
Grown Ups - Tonight (very funny!)


----------



## Cindi

Sorcerer's Apprentice - good but not great


----------



## skydive nikki

jchiara said:


> Black Swan (in the theatre)



I have been wanting to see this!  It looks really good.  Was it?  BTW, you and I seem to like the same kind of movies.  I have to see Dead of Winter and dead end.


----------



## xichic

Love and Other Things -- Jake is HOT in this movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty Woman.
Uptown Girls.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Crazies -- scary!


----------



## LADC_chick

The Women (the original with Joan Crawford and Norma Shearer. It's so much better than the Meg Ryan remake!).


----------



## alliemia

black swan


----------



## Necromancer

Red


----------



## jchiara

Snatch


----------



## frick&frack

ridicule


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Boy A


----------



## frick&frack

LADC_chick said:


> The Women (the original with Joan Crawford and Norma Shearer. It's so much better than the Meg Ryan remake!).


^agreed...it's fabulous!  but I like the new version.




kabluey


----------



## digby723

I watched Inception again last night


----------



## MichelleAntonia

HermesNewbie said:


> The Crazies -- scary!



I was surprised at how much I liked this one. And it had nothing to do with Tim O, I promise... :shame:

At least I KINDA promise lol


----------



## ipudgybear

Despicable Me


----------



## lovehgss1

Did you hear about the Morgans...terrible.


----------



## BurningChrome

Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## frick&frack

chaos theory


----------



## jchiara

Who Loves The Sun


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

How to Train Your Dragon (again)


----------



## NagaJolokia

^Love that movie!

Bram Stoker's Dracula- early 90's version.


----------



## frick&frack

undertaking betty


----------



## jchiara

Angel


----------



## jadise

Easy A


----------



## jchiara

Something's Gotta Give -- what a great movie.....


----------



## queenofchic

*Nanny McPhee Returns* --   Liked the 1st better.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Town - very good
The Switch - was okay at first but got better toward the end


----------



## frick&frack

how the grinch stole christmas


----------



## clu13

Black Swan


----------



## miu miu1

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## gelbergirl

Black Swan


----------



## Designer_Love

titanic, it's on tv for the 1,000th time


----------



## coconutsboston

the Tourist


----------



## GirlFriday

The American.  It didn't really interest me from the previews but it was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I've been curious about that one. Not too slow, like a lot of the reviews said?


----------



## babieejae1101

Despicable Me. It was a pretty cute movie.


----------



## kymmie

Hide


----------



## MJDaisy

black swan. GREAT movie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Tourist. - we loved it so much, as soon as we got home we booked a suite at the Danieli for 5 days in April!!!


----------



## jchiara

Cape Fear (the remake)


----------



## PHENOMENON

Unstoppable and I loved it


----------



## kirsten

Tron


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

2012 -- super looong...


----------



## Odette

Just watched Letters to Juliet and probably going to watch Inception tonight.


----------



## redskater

black swan, loved this!! disturbing but so so good!


----------



## aklein

I finally watched The Town last night.  It was good but I'm not so sure why everyone was gushing over it.  
And I saw an early screening of _True Grit_ earlier this week.  Definitely recommend True Grit.  Jeff Bridges was fantastic (as usual) and the young girl stole the movie.  She was a total bad ass.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> I finally watched The Town last night.  It was good but I'm not so sure why everyone was gushing over it.
> And I saw an early screening of _True Grit_ earlier this week.  Definitely recommend True Grit.  Jeff Bridges was fantastic (as usual) and the young girl stole the movie.  She was a total bad ass.



I really want to check out True Grit.  The previews look great and ITA the young girl was a total bad ass


----------



## frick&frack

the impostors


----------



## BgaHolic

I rented Look Whose Talking for the Kids.  They loved it and want more! I saw Sex and the City II. Disappointing.


----------



## carvedwords

In the middle of watching The Other Guys.


----------



## HauteMama

Tron.


----------



## GirlFriday

"Going the Distance" with Drew Barrymore and Justin Long.  It had some funny moments but overall I thought it was bleh.  A waste of time.


----------



## SillyLaura

Salt. I adore this movie! Fantastic plot and great twists!


----------



## tunder53

The Fighter--Excellent movie and I highly recommend. Christian Bale was amazing in the role.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Saturday: The Devil

Sunday: The Lottery (excellent documentary on public charter schools)


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Sorcerer's Apprentice_  It's just above average- I think overall. It was quite entertaining though.


----------



## purseproblm

Tron


----------



## redskater

sex in the city 2-  what trash!  and so tasteless, what were they thinking on this one??

going the distance - so so.

eat, pray, love - kind of boring.  boy I really have been disappointed lately in the movies that are out.


----------



## patchworkworld

The Unbearable Lightness of Being


----------



## LADC_chick

Right now, _Vicky Cristina Barcelona_. On Friday I watched _Syriana_.


----------



## jchiara

The Devil's Curse


----------



## pquiles

Vampires Suck.  ... Uncomfortable parody at times, but still funny.


----------



## frick&frack

deck the halls


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tron


----------



## lil_peanut

Tron


----------



## GirlFriday

Inception on BluRay


----------



## SillyLaura

Tron: Legacy in 3D. Great movie. Fantastic score by Daft Punk.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo..good flick

The Fighter--Mark Wahlberg & Christian Bale...Bale was unbelievably good.


----------



## QueenMaa

Robinhood and it was pretty good.


----------



## jchiara

Closer


----------



## Cindi

Grown Ups - cute


----------



## frick&frack

four last songs


----------



## queenofchic

Tangled in 3D  -- LOVED it!  Read that this may be Disney's last "happily ever after" themed animation.  How sad for the kids of tomorrow.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Life as a House. Loved it, but it was sad!


----------



## PrincessGina

Requiem for a dream


----------



## Normamargot

How Do You Know...wow really bad dialogue! So disappointed!


----------



## GirlFriday

Grown Ups - I thought it wasn't funny and a waste of time.


----------



## kemina22

*Black Swan*- I'm about to be all over a bunch of threads- THAT MOVIE WAS SO GOOD!! :couch:


----------



## jmcadon

Avatar.  I never watch this kind of movie, but it was pretty good!


----------



## knasarae

Inception.  Loved it!


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Inception (for the 6th time and still love it!)

&

Unstoppable.. it was just ok.


----------



## clu13

The Kids are All Right


----------



## Cindi

How was it? I just got it today from Netflix.




clu13 said:


> The Kids are All Right


----------



## lovehgss1

Easy A...It's a wonderfully intelligent teen movie that has a strong female lead. Emma Stone is a star!!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

In the theatres: Tangled  it was so good!
At home: started watching The Town last night


----------



## frick&frack

angel


----------



## Oceane

At home, "meet the fockers"


----------



## Normamargot

Black Swan...intense!


----------



## jchiara

100 feet


----------



## GirlFriday

Julie and Julia.  I love it.  I could watch it over and over again.


----------



## chantal1922

Sex and the City 2. It was cute but too long.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Resident Evil Afterlife* - It was alright but not the best.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Sex and the City 2 - blah
Knight and Day - a bit cheesy and a lot like Mission Impossible (action scenes).


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Santa Clause 2 
& 
It's A Christmas Carol - 1951.*


----------



## GirlFriday

Scrooged


----------



## kirsten

The Grinch


----------



## thegoreprincess

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Normamargot

True Grit!  Excellent!


----------



## sbelle

Christmas Vacation


----------



## Cindi

Eclipse - meh.

Scrooged - LOVE this movie. I caught bits of it all day today.


----------



## jchiara

Scrooged (is there anything else on?????)


----------



## peace43

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1


----------



## sbelle

True Grit


----------



## poopsie

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?

Caught it on one of the classic movie channels


----------



## Vinyl

Tangled.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bad Santa & Elf! :


----------



## patchworkworld

The Hunger - I need to watch Christmas movies soon.


----------



## sbelle

A Christmas Story and Elf


----------



## IrisCole

Zombieland


----------



## Nat

Sissi


----------



## gelbergirl

The King's Speech


----------



## Ivy Lin

The Tourist


----------



## Xarlelia

The Love Guru.


----------



## 19flowers

saw several this week -- True Grit, The Tourist, The Fighter, How Do You Know


----------



## queenofchic

*Black Swan*  :  What's with all the hype?  It was ok at best.  Predictable from the promos.  Not worth the price of a movie ticket.


----------



## little LV lover

Tangled.


----------



## lovehgss1

Inception...I find it totally uninteresting. Dicaprio is compelling and the visuals are stunning but...who cares?


----------



## coutureddd

life as we know it. i thought it was a cute girly movie.


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride
LOTR 3


----------



## kymmie

Black Swan


----------



## flsurfergirl3

JUST saw The Hangover for the FIRST time!!!

fitting, as i'm going to Vegas Wednesday for New Years (first time)!!!


----------



## lightblue84

The tourist 
an education 
letters to juliet 
daddy long legs


----------



## BasketballCourt

_Julie and Julia_...I love that movie, except the ending is kind of sad.


----------



## Cindi

The Expendables - meh


----------



## randr21

despicable me..cute, but gru reminds me of cousin it from addams family.


----------



## queenofchic

Little Fockers :  Liked it but not as funny as the 1st movie.


----------



## lolitablue

Tron in IMAX with DS!! OK for me!! It was his second time since he loves it!


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Cheryl24

Finally saw The Blind Side.  Good grief, I cried A LOT! :shame:


----------



## thegoreprincess

Tron Legacy!


----------



## frick&frack

peter pan
cinderella


----------



## GhstDreamer

Buried - it was a fantastic movie but extremely depressing.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Despicable Me! It was amazing!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Eclipse
Black Swan

I'm at one a day atm


----------



## BgaHolic

It's been vacation with the kids all week...
Look Whose Talking; Look Whose Talking Too; Enchanted and tonight or tomorrow, Drumline. Oh, and hubby and I watched Inglorious Bastards. - Tough movie to watch, but the acting was superb!!


----------



## natalie78

I started to watch Watchmen, but it was so bad that I couldn't make it past the 20 minute mark.


----------



## frick&frack

^I thought it was way too dark & violent




despicable me (christmas present)


----------



## BigBlueSky

natalie78 said:


> I started to watch Watchmen, but it was so bad that I couldn't make it past the 20 minute mark.



Yep, it was ridiculous.


----------



## IrisCole

Devil - it was so/so

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps - so bad


----------



## Spendaholic

*It's A Wounderful life - 1946  In Colour.*


----------



## queenofchic

*Life as We Know It*  --Cute movie! 
*Knight & Day *-- Fun movie. 
*Inception* -- Not as great as the reviews (slow at times), good nonetheless.
*The Switch* -- It was just ok.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

*Fur: An Imaginary Portrait of Diane Arbus* 
started off excrutiatingly slow then got a lot better.  I love Robert Downey Jr.

*Whose Afraid of Virginia Wolfe?*
I can watch this movie over and over again.  Classic.
*
The Lion in Winter*
Finally watched it from start to finish.  Brilliantly witty!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Black Swan


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

^Oohhh can't wait to see that one! Last movie I saw was Big ..love that film!


----------



## chantal1922

Sadah a Love Story.


----------



## AbeJessamy

let the bullet fly


----------



## sbelle

Independence Day (again)


----------



## jchiara

Paranoia 1.0 (again!)


----------



## GhstDreamer

Mongol - it was an amazing movie!!!


----------



## hannaeunice

Gulliver's Travels


----------



## Necromancer

Inception


----------



## jchiara

Fear


----------



## Deborah1986

_The Holiday
Satc 2
Love Actually
Missing in America_


----------



## lolitablue

The Little Fockers - loved it!!!


----------



## lovehgss1

natalie78 said:


> I started to watch Watchmen, but it was so bad that I couldn't make it past the 20 minute mark.


 
I had the same experience with Watchmen...uggh! I turned off after about 20 minutes too.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Saw Little Fockers...we loved it!_


----------



## SimoneR

Knight & Day - not expecting a lot so pleasantly surprised.

Looking forward to seeing Black Swan this weekend!


----------



## Stophle

"Tron: Legacy" 3D, IMAX in theaters and at home watched most of "The Italian Job" last night.


----------



## randr21

tangles...funny and cute


----------



## Jeannam2008

I got my Eclipse DVD for Christmas so I watched that last night =)


----------



## frick&frack

the grass is greener


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Black Swan


----------



## Normamargot

The Tourist...think the critics were way too harsh... I liked it and I do think they have chemistry!


----------



## natalie78

The Book of Eli; it was okay, but predictable.


----------



## frick&frack

going the distance


----------



## natalie78

Normamargot said:


> The Tourist...think the critics were way too harsh... I liked it and I do think they have chemistry!


I want to see this.  I find that I disagree with the critics 95% of the time anyway.


----------



## LADC_chick

_Valley Girl_. Even though I was, like, four years old when, like, the movie, like, came out, I, like, watched it when I was, like, in middle school, and it was, like, totally awesome!


----------



## jchiara

Back To The Future III (but not really watching it).....


----------



## IrisCole

Cairo Time


----------



## jadise

Easy A
Eclipse
You Again


----------



## Stilettolife

I saw the last 30 mins of Raising Helen on Lifetime last night

The last full movies was Star Wars: Return of the Jedi and Monster in Law


----------



## Nat

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## digby723

The newest Chronicles of Narnia movie. It was painful.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hunt To Kill


----------



## jchiara

Fargo


----------



## ljavu

Salt.  Not bad - a lot of action.


----------



## frick&frack

howl's moving castle


----------



## jchiara

A Few Days In September


----------



## frick&frack

the brothers grimm


----------



## patchworkworld

8 Women - gets me every time


----------



## jadise

Went to see Love & Other Drugs today.


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## Spendaholic

*Bee Movie,
Wall-E,
Indiana Jones & The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull.*


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

digby723 said:


> The newest Chronicles of Narnia movie. It was painful.


Yeah, it was pretty boring with the badly-choreographed action scenes and cardboard characters.

I just watched Kung Fu Panda: Holiday 2010 Special. Good stuff!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## JuicyGirl1982

Yogi Bear 3D. It was so good! Also, it had the best 3D affects I've seen in a long time. Not just for kids!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Easy A


----------



## Chobani

Inception - It was amazing


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland


----------



## sbelle

The Other Guys


----------



## Ivy Lin

Toy Story 3


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Road


----------



## BgaHolic

"Look Whose Talking Now" - The kids loved it!


----------



## queenofchic

Haichi: A Dog's Tale --- Thanks to the PFer who recommended it on this thread.


----------



## frick&frack

mission impossible 3


----------



## lovehgss1

The Expendables


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Black Swan :couch:


----------



## Necromancer

Joe Strummer: The Future Is Unwritten


----------



## MichelleAntonia

rewatched Flame & Citron


----------



## Mette

The King's Speech.

Definitely one of the best movies I've seen in the last year.


----------



## heather123

Mette said:


> The King's Speech.
> 
> Definitely one of the best movies I've seen in the last year.



Oh, I'm dying to see that! The last movie I watched was Let Me In (last night). Before that it was the Coen Bros A Serious Man. Both brilliant!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Step Brothers.


----------



## IrisCole

Before Sunset
Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## chantal1922

The King's Speech- it was great!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Black Swan
The Other Guys


----------



## frick&frack

wall-e


----------



## Chloe_chick999

True Grit, it was pretty good.


----------



## lovehgss1

The King's Speech...awesome flick.


----------



## GlamourAsh

The King's Speech is on my must see list for sure. The last movie I saw was True Grit w/ the bf. I enjoyed it.  I need to go see the Little Fockers as well. I love the Fockers movies, hehe.


----------



## Jira

The Fighter. Loved every minute


----------



## jchiara

a British film called 'Public Sex'


----------



## fandora

Never Let Me Go and Rabbit Hole. I was far more impressed and touched with these two movies than The Social Network and Inception.


----------



## Tangerine

Jira said:


> The Fighter. Loved every minute



It was quite good! And I'm pretty picky


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It really was!


----------



## natalie78

Flipped between The Stand and Pretty Woman last night.  What a combination!


----------



## chantal1922

The Family Stone- The movie was ok but the ending was sad.


----------



## Ivy Lin

Tron


----------



## frick&frack

going the distance


----------



## lucydee

The Fighter and I loved it.  Christain Bale was amazing!


----------



## Cindi

Knight and Day - watchable but not great. I'm glad I didn't pay to see it in the theater.


----------



## jchiara

Angel (again ) -- really didn't like it the second time around.  It was completely stupid.


----------



## frick&frack

balls of fury


----------



## jchiara

frick&frack said:


> balls of fury



:lolots:....sorry....


----------



## frick&frack

I love stupid/funny movies!!!



jchiara said:


> :lolots:....sorry....


----------



## jchiara

frick&frack said:


> I love stupid/funny movies!!!



it was the title that struck me funny......


----------



## chantal1922

The Craig's  List Killer. I only watched the first hour. It was boring.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

A Christmas Story.  On xmas.  Don't watch many movies.


----------



## frick&frack

original sin...couldn't get through the whole thing...


----------



## hellokatiegirl

chantal1922 said:


> The Craig's  List Killer. I only watched the first hour. It was boring.



Sadly, this was also the last movie I watched! It did not live up to the awesomeness of other Lifetime movies, such as _The Client List_ etc. 

The last good movie I saw was _True Grit_.


----------



## Tangerine

The King's Speech. Everything about it was quite endearing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Band of Brothers. Does that count? It better


----------



## karenbabi

Letters to Juliet and Eat Pray Love


----------



## frick&frack

dinner for schmucks


----------



## natalie78

Inception.  Not nearly as good as others made it sound.  Kind of...meh.


----------



## Cindi

How was this? It just arrived from Netflix. 





frick&frack said:


> dinner for schmucks


----------



## AntithesisOne

Tron: Legacy. A stinker compared to the original.


----------



## IrisCole

The Fountain // Kind of visually interesting, but too disjointed.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

_Death At a Funeral_ and _Sorority Row_


----------



## frick&frack

Cindi said:


> How was this? It just arrived from Netflix.


^it was funny!



how to train your dragon


----------



## Monoi

Valentine´s day

Bad movie with a lot of stars in it.


----------



## frick&frack

^agreed



reckless


----------



## Cindi

The losers - Don't bother unless you LOVE comic books.


----------



## jchiara

Jennifer's Shadow


----------



## ljavu

Remember Me


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Coco & Igor


----------



## madamefifi

Black Swan


----------



## patchworkworld

Tron - it was ok


----------



## jchiara

The Barber -- it was great!


----------



## Cindi

The Kids Are All Right - Great movie!


----------



## admat97

The Tournament - meh


----------



## natalie78

How the Garcia Girl Spent Their Summer

Incredibly boring!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Has anyone seen 'The Kings Speech' yet? ..if so, should I?!!! Thank you! x


----------



## aklein

Season of the Witch.

It was hiLARious.  Although I don't think it was supposed to be.


----------



## SWlife

True Grit- I loved it.


----------



## frick&frack

old dogs

...much better than I expected


----------



## Cindi

Dinner for Schmucks - watchable but not great


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

queenofchic said:


> Haichi: A Dog's Tale --- Thanks to the PFer who recommended it on this thread.




I looked just looked this up on imdb. It looks good, but far too sad for me to watch.  The trailer alone was too much!

I think I'm going to watch *Megamind *tonight.


----------



## kirsten

True Grit - Great movie!


----------



## jchiara

The Dead Girl


----------



## Princess Garnet

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.. saw it on midnight showing and had to see it again the day after.. such a fantastic film! I want to see it again for the third and final time, before it hits DVD this Spring. Can't wait!!


----------



## Tangerine

Sarah Lizzie said:


> Has anyone seen 'The Kings Speech' yet? ..if so, should I?!!! Thank you! x



Its worth the time! It SEEMS like it would be stodgy and boring ( a movie about talking?? some dude with an antiquated monarchy title talking? another dude who gets paid to talk about talking??? riiiiight) LOL but no, it is well paced and is witty and entertaining. It manages to feel important without the super serious doom and gloom of other Oscar season movies.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I think it officially turned me into a Geoffry Rush stan


----------



## natalie78

Angels and Demons.  It was not as bad as I thought it was going to be, but I was so disappointed that I had the bad guy pegged from the minute I saw him.


----------



## frick&frack

howl


----------



## gelbergirl

Mean Girls
(again!)


----------



## IrisCole

The Last Exorcism - it was creepy/scary up until the end, and then they went & ruined it


----------



## GhstDreamer

Megamind


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Tangerine said:


> Its worth the time! It SEEMS like it would be stodgy and boring ( a movie about talking?? some dude with an antiquated monarchy title talking? another dude who gets paid to talk about talking??? riiiiight) LOL but no, it is well paced and is witty and entertaining. It manages to feel important without the super serious doom and gloom of other Oscar season movies.



Oh thank you so much I shall definitely go and see it now! x


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Megamind


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Black Swan


----------



## frick&frack

charlie's angels 2


----------



## Normamargot

Country Strong


----------



## coconutsboston

The Other Woman with Natalie Portman and Lisa Kudrow.  It got crap reviews, but I enjoyed it for the most part.


----------



## Dancechika24

The Fighter!  Christian Bale was amazzzzinngggg!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Case 39


----------



## sneezz

The A team, The Invention of Lying


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Country Strong


----------



## Cindi

Easy A - Cute!


----------



## Dawn

we just watched Inside Man (from 2006 - Denzel Washington, Jodie Foster) and it was much better than i thought it would be!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Glorious39 ...rather good I thought!


----------



## frick&frack

cranford


----------



## jchiara

Fear House


----------



## SimoneR

Black Swan - interesting, well-acted & creepy!  I'm a little freaked out still...and I can only imagine the kind of dreams I'm going to have tonight.


----------



## Necromancer

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## leothelnss

Knight & Day... Meh. It was alright.


----------



## frick&frack

robin hood


----------



## Cindi

How was this? I just got it from Netflix.





it'sanaddiction said:


> Case 39


----------



## natalie78

True Grit.  The original was better.


----------



## cbtg818

Grown Ups. alot funnier than i thought


----------



## GirlFriday

The Social Network.  It was good but I guess with all the hype I was expecting more.


----------



## coutureddd

curious case of benjamin button


----------



## Sweetpea83

Black Swan.


----------



## natalie78

The Hurt Locker.  I liked it, but it gave my hubby some war flashbacks that he had not had in a while.


----------



## lovehgss1

Robin Hood
Toy Story 3

both very good.


----------



## pmburk

I tried watching Nine, but only got through about 15 minutes before I switched to something else.


----------



## jchiara

House of Usher


----------



## golden's mom

Saw Country Strong...um, not great...and Black Swan, great, but disturbing.


----------



## Espinosa

Tron in 3D. It was a bit long, but I loved it!


----------



## BgaHolic

Rented "Honey"


----------



## Kathrin

Tangled - I'm a sucker for kids movies   Better than I expected.  Animation great and a cute storyline (fairly predictable but to be expected for a kids film).


----------



## lil_peanut

Black Swan


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GirlFriday said:


> The Social Network.  It was good but I guess with all the hype I was expecting more.




ITA. Very impressive feat of adaptation imo, but worth a Best Picture award? I don't think so.... I think The Fighter and King's Speech were both better.


----------



## frick&frack

the A-team


----------



## diamond_lover

Coco Avant Chanel - LOOOOVED the clothes in this one.


----------



## carvedwords

Knight & Day


----------



## frick&frack

legend of the guardians


----------



## Love4MK

_Prince of Persia_ - Love it!
_Inception_ - Finally got a chance to watch it and it was a total mind****.  Phenomenal movie.  I think I need to watch it again to try and catch a few more things I didn't the first time.


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys


----------



## j9g8rchic

Rewatched Scream 2 with a younger niece that had never seen it.


----------



## scopes

Black Sheep - not a new film but utterly hilarious!


----------



## carvedwords

Zack & Miri


----------



## LADC_chick

_The Sweetest Thing_ (raunchy humor along the lines of _The Hangover_).


----------



## clu13

Blue Valentine


----------



## Mitzy

The Rage in Placid Lake, then Funny Face.
Been catching up on some older movies I had missed.
Then I needed an Audrey fix.


----------



## Cherrasaki

The Social Network


----------



## LADC_chick

_Hoodlum_


----------



## klj

I just watched The Cove.
Sad..and completely disturbing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

diamond_lover said:


> Coco Avant Chanel - LOOOOVED the clothes in this one.




I loved the movie overall. I recently watched the other one-- Coco & Igor... and as much as I absolutely love and stan for Mads Mikkelsen, even he couldn't save this movie. It was a supreme mess


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm about to watch "Boogie Nights". Strangely, I've never seen it, but I love Heather Graham, and I have a HUGE crush on Mark Wahlberg, so... you know.


----------



## Love4MK

_The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader_
What a giant disappointment.  As an avid fan of the first two movies, I couldn't believe how cheesy they made this one.  It was like they rushed through everything and didn't have the same budget as they did for the first two.  And I had no choice but to see it in 3D so I wasted even more money!


----------



## frick&frack

love hurts


----------



## .jourdyn.

Shutter Island, although I didn't pay any attention to it. haha It's okay I've seen it before.


----------



## boxermom

_The King's Speech._  It just opened in our area this weekend and the place was packed today. At the end the audience applauded!  I loved it and think both Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush should be nominated for Oscars. Rush was onscreen just about as much as Colin Firth was.


----------



## lightblue84

Hereafter


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Mirrors 2_ Sucks.


----------



## Cindi

Cyrus - complete crap. Hubby and I couldn't even finish it.

The A Team - Lots of action - better than I thought it would be. Still just good not great.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I just watched Juno. One of my faves!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Season of the Witch. It's really not my genre of film and I only saw it for Ron Perlman, but I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## jchiara

Natural Born Killers


----------



## My Purse Addiction

True Grit


----------



## lovehgss1

The Green Hornet--Can a film be very funny and very bad at the same time?


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Good Girl.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Twister - 1996*


----------



## frick&frack

love hurts


----------



## GirlFriday

Life as We Know It....predictable but cute.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Season of the Witch!


----------



## Cindi

The Town - I really liked it...hubby too.


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Eat.Pray.Love_- This was a pretty good movie. 
_
The Last Exorcism_- It's just okay.

_Silent Hill_- Pretty good.


----------



## purseproblm

The King's Speech- Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush were excellent


----------



## Normamargot

Transformers...it was TNT all weekend!


----------



## Spendaholic

*Red*. Great Film.


----------



## patchworkworld

Never Let Me Go (2010) - really great film overall, I'm actually interested in reading the book. Carey Mulligan was beyond adorable in it.


----------



## frick&frack

I could never be your woman


----------



## ellacoach

finally saw The Social Network last night. Great film!


----------



## natalie78

The Wrestler, which was extremely depressing.


----------



## klj

purseproblm said:


> The King's Speech- Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush were excellent



I want to see this..


----------



## clu13

The Social Network - I was really surprised that it was that good.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter: half blood prince


----------



## SillyLaura

The King's Speech


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Terribly Happy (Denmark)


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

True Grit. ...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The King's Speech.  Excellent I might add!


----------



## gelbergirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> True Grit. ...



oh I agree, I couldn't take it.

Saw "Country Strong" today


----------



## frick&frack

paper man


----------



## sunglow

The Other Guys....hilarious


----------



## karenbabi

This past week: Inception, The Social Network, and Salt


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Other Guys


----------



## Cindi

Buried - I love Ryan Reynolds and the acting was really great but overall I didn't really like the movie. 

The Green Hornet - Just ok. And I don't like 3D. $27. for 2 movie tickets is ridiculous.


----------



## Ivy Lin

The Fighter


----------



## Necromancer

The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## patchworkworld

Amélie (2001)


----------



## cupcakeworld

Had a movie marathon about 2 weeks ago. Tron, The Tourist and the King's Speech.

All were pretty good. I was surprised I liked Tron!


----------



## frick&frack

^ that movie!!!



virgin territory


----------



## mrb4bags

Shutter Island on Netflix


----------



## Stilettolife

I saw Pacifer last night on Bravo.


----------



## .jourdyn.

No Strings Attached, really liked it!


----------



## jchiara

2012


----------



## Cindi

Category 6: Day of Disaster   Cheesy disaster movies are my guilty pleasure and boy is this one cheesy. LOL


----------



## BadRomance93

I just finished "Easy A". Emma Stone is my new girlfriend. Oh, what's that? She doesn't know? She will. Boss of all bosses, that Emma Stone. I'll fight Taylor Swift for her.

I LOVED this movie.


----------



## natalie78

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps

So not worh the $1 I paid.  They followed up Wall Street with this?  Really?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I saw the Dilemma & No Strings Attached today. Both terrible.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Watched The Phantom of the Opera earlier, now watching The Last Song.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Back Up Plan.


----------



## sbelle

The Black Swan


----------



## jchiara

The King's Speech -- good....but winner of an oscar?  Personally, no.


----------



## seaotta

A Good Year -- it was lighthearted, just what I needed


----------



## Necromancer

Pirates of Silicon Valley


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Piranha


----------



## frick&frack

clash of the titans


----------



## Love4MK

_Fast and Furious_
Can't resist a little late night Paul Walker and Vin Diesel watchin'.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Tron - 1982* Great film.


----------



## pquiles

Sorcerer's Apprentice.  It was "ok"


----------



## xichic

finally saw Harry Potter and the Deathly hallows!


----------



## sunglow

The Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## clu13

The King's Speech


----------



## gelbergirl

The Company Men


----------



## frick&frack

snow white


----------



## BluMochi

Date Night


----------



## Mette

The Fighter. Loved it!


----------



## tronikay2k

Monte video, bog te video  .. and 127hours


----------



## lovehgss1

The Kids Are Alright-Annette Benning was really good.


----------



## Cherrasaki

The King's Speech


----------



## clu13

Wish 143 - the oscar nominated short film by Ian Barnes and Samantha White


----------



## Ivy Lin

Black Swan


----------



## xichic

i want to see this! but i'm such a wimp and get scared easily... haha





Ivy Lin said:


> Black Swan


----------



## clu13

"Exit Through The Gift Shop" and "Gasland"


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Legend of the Guardians_ It was pretty good.

_Dinner for Schmucks_ Bad movie and not even just in terms of artistic merit; it wasn't even entertaining.


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys...again


----------



## boxermom

The Kids Are All Right


----------



## j9g8rchic

I watched 2 movies the other night.  
Despicable Me
and
The Town
Both were excellent movies.  I highly recommend them both.


----------



## GirlFriday

Hereafter.  It was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Red


----------



## lightblue84

Little Fockers


----------



## boxermom

*clu--*Exit Through the Gift Shop**

I'm not familiar with this movie at all, but the title cracks me up.


----------



## clu13

^^^ It's the Oscar nominated documentary about street art!  It is sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## frick&frack

exterminating angels


----------



## clu13

127 Hours


----------



## Cindi

Salt - pretty good, I was surprised.


----------



## boxermom

clu13 said:


> ^^^ It's the Oscar nominated documentary about street art! It is sooooooooooooo good.


 
OK, now I'm intrigued!


----------



## frick&frack

inception


----------



## Jeannam2008

Just finished watching Hancock, with Will Smith in it


----------



## .jourdyn.

Currently Phantom of the Opera again.


----------



## clu13

Salt - did not care for it though Angelina gets more beautiful with each passing year.


----------



## frick&frack

nowhere boy


----------



## luckybird

the tourist.... like it....


----------



## Necromancer

Young Victoria


----------



## patchworkworld

Amélie (2001)


----------



## twin53

the cardinal


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Tillman Story* - Very Moving Film.


----------



## PyAri

The Exam-Pretty good movie!


----------



## otilia

Black Swan


----------



## clu13

Inside Job (fantastic - an absolute must see) and Restrepo (heartbreaking)


----------



## BgaHolic

I saw the first 45 minutes of Inception and just couldn't get it and turned it off.


----------



## frick&frack

salt...eh


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Case 39_ -A lil' banal.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Secretariat


----------



## BadRomance93

*Easy A*. _Again_.


----------



## thenorthwood

Joan Rivers: A Piece of Work


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

RED. It was so awesome!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Tron in 3D. The visuals were the only good thing about that movie - the plot was boring. I was actually falling asleep in the movie theater, and that never happens to me unless the movie really sucks.


----------



## gelbergirl

Blue Valentine


----------



## sbelle

The Social Network


----------



## Cindi

Devil - Watchable but not great


----------



## clu13

finally saw "True Grit"


----------



## jadise

The King's Speech - awesome


----------



## jchiara

die hard 2....bleeehhhh


----------



## cutekateN

Pride & Prejudice- My first time seeing it, I loved it and the last scene was so cute


----------



## 19yearslater

Quills. Weird the whole way through but I kinda enjoyed it until a dream sequence toward the end which was supremely disturbing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sydney White with Amanda Bynes was just on lifetime. I watched it once before a while ago, it's cute.


----------



## pquiles

Green Hornet.


----------



## frick&frack

inception


----------



## thebagqueen

Season of the Witch. Horrible is an understatement for this movie (only went cause of the boyfriend)


----------



## gre8dane

Pride & Glory.  A good one!


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_ - Omg, it sucked. A wasteful 2 hrs and 40-something minutes. This movie is certainly no _Forrest Gump_ or _Fried Green Tomatoes_


----------



## NagaJolokia

frick&frack said:


> inception



Good one!


----------



## kristal

The Fighter. Loved it! All the cast was great but Christian Bale was absolutely amazing!!


----------



## frick&frack

ghost rider


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dumb & Dumber.


----------



## NoSnowHere

The Dilemma


----------



## clu13

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## mrb4bags

the Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest on instant netflix


----------



## frick&frack

monsters inc


----------



## thenorthwood

St. Elmo's Fire - not as good as I was hoping


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm watching _Drop Dead Gorgeous_. Have any of you seen this film? I love it! :kiss:


----------



## IrisCole

Blue Valentine


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Brothers_ - Horrible movie. Very boring, very lacking in portraying the point, very lacking in artistic merit.
_Boys Don't Cry_ - Okay for what it was, but overall a little on the bland side.


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## j9g8rchic

RED.  Loved it!!


----------



## gelbergirl

the Rite


----------



## coconutsboston

No Strings Attached


----------



## frick&frack

lillie


----------



## mylee1000

Yogi Bear, wait for video and only watch if you have kids.  Tangled, which was good for a fairy tale movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Social Network (again)


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Orphan_ - A lil' blech.


----------



## frick&frack

scenes of a sexual nature


----------



## sjunky13

I saw a great movie called Auto Focus. True story of Bob Crane. It was really good.


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Green Hornet - it didn't get good reviews but it was funny.


----------



## Cindi

Let Me In - Pretty good


----------



## jchiara

The Lake House


----------



## New-New

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer

love it. i love trashy teen slasher films.


----------



## klj

Up in the Air (George Clooney)..I liked it!


----------



## twin53

good will hunting


----------



## mrs moulds

Damages... trying to spend some quality time with the hubby.


----------



## frick&frack

berkeley square


----------



## Love4MK

_Sky High_
Yeah, guilty pleasure movie, lmao.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Transsiberian


----------



## TXGirlie

I finally rented Despicable Me. Now I can't get that little girl screaming "It's sooo flufffyyyy!" out of my head...lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^That's a cute movie! We bought the sound track. It has several catchy songs -- my kids love it!


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Black Swan - i liked it


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 3


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Social Network


----------



## PrincessD

No Strings Attached, it was pretty good & funny =p


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 2


----------



## .jourdyn.

Last Night: Romeo & Juliet and Fame

Today: In the Line of Fire and Romeo Must Die


----------



## klj

Went to the movies..saw True Grit


----------



## Spendaholic

*Due Date* - Really Funny But Stupid.
*Unstoppable* - Great Film.


----------



## novella

I watched_ Repulsion_ last night. 

I've been wanting to watch this and it did not disappoint. It's a pretty engrossing psychological thriller and a slice of 60's life. The use of music and symbolism were brilliant too. I must say that I was very impressed with Catherine Deneuve's performance and she is stunning. 

I want to watch the rest of Polanski's "apartment trilogy" now!


----------



## thenorthwood

Easy A and Social Network - both great movies

Up next is Milk


----------



## jadise

Life as know it


----------



## robbins65

Perfect Getaway


----------



## frick&frack

the inheritance


----------



## Normamargot

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## GirlieShoppe

robbins65 said:


> Perfect Getaway



I saw that about a month ago. It was pretty good!


----------



## JessieRose

Dorian Gray


----------



## robbins65

HermesNewbie said:


> I saw that about a month ago. It was pretty good!




i was a little scared!!!


----------



## JessieRose

robbins65 said:


> i was a little scared!!!



I saw it a month or two ago. I thought it was too predictable! It was still entertaining tho. I love suspense/horror movies!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

robbins65 said:


> i was a little scared!!!



It was creepy! The ending was such a surprise!


----------



## Normamargot

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## Cindi

Red - I liked it


----------



## frick&frack

9/11 (a documentary about the firemen)  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9/11_(film)


----------



## IrisCole

The Green Hornet 

Seth Rogan should stay far, far away from writing action movies.  And should probably avoid starring in them too.


----------



## bisbee

We watched "The Social Network" Saturday - very good - and I went to see "The King's Speech" yesterday - fabulous film and great performances!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Pianist.


----------



## Chantilly0379

The Rite --was very good!


----------



## gelbergirl

Sanctum (at the theater, in 3D)
then The Holiday (at home)


----------



## clu13

Dogtooth - I may need therapy after seeing it


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Bucket List_ Meh.


----------



## GirlFriday

Everybody's Fine.  It was decent...better than I thought it would be.


----------



## clu13

Rabbit Hole - very good, I did not even cry . . . the previews made me cry.


----------



## JessieRose

GirlFriday said:


> Everybody's Fine.  It was decent...better than I thought it would be.



Oh my god. They showed this movie to us while we were on vacation/on our flight to Mexico. Everyone was crying. I don't think the people who chose this flight movie actually knew how sad it was, they just saw it had good reviews and popped it in! It was horrible..welcome to Mexico!! Have a great vacation!  As we all get off the plane with puffy red eyes! It was decent and depressing.


----------



## Cindi

Nowhere Boy - It's about a young John Lennon. - Pretty good movie and I am not really a Beatles fan.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Monsters* - It was beyond @$!& (i want my 1hr 30mins back)


----------



## miu miu1

Due Date - not really that funny as I expected


----------



## Odette

Watched Paranormal Activity and the Exorcist last night - surprised I could sleep!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Jira

True Grit


----------



## clu13

Another Year - loved it


----------



## chantal1922

For Colored Girls- I couldn't finish  the movie. It bored me to death.


----------



## frick&frack

basquiat


----------



## lightblue84

STEP UP 3D
OUR FAMILY WEDDING
THE LIVES OF OTHERS


----------



## frick&frack

abby & ira


----------



## jooderrs

the roommate...not bad.

chick was pretty creepy


----------



## Sassys

Salt


----------



## IrisCole

frick&frack said:


> basquiat



One of my favorite films.  David Bowie as Andy Warhol = perfection.


----------



## jadise

Morning Glory


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Audition_ Sucked from an entertaining and artistic merit view.


----------



## frick&frack

mongol


----------



## sun.shyne

_The Rite...I loved it_


----------



## ksammon

The Runaways 

LOVED IT .. it was very HOT!.. if you dont like semi indy movie you wont like it


----------



## Mette

127 Hours - AMAZING!


----------



## sass000

Why did I Get Married Too?


----------



## needloub

_The Runaways_. Expected more...


----------



## Viva_glam

Just watched No Strings Attached. Nice movie to release stress


----------



## jchiara

Viva_glam said:


> Just watched No Strings Attached. Nice movie to release stress



before during or after the movie?

Sicko by Michael Moore


----------



## frick&frack

snow white (my niece's favorite)


----------



## qudz104

just saw 127 hours and easy A and i can say that i enjoyed both of them very much!! (yes, i was THAT bored on a saturday night, lol)


----------



## sbelle

You Again


----------



## aaa_1188

The King's Speech .. Wow! I love Colin. Well done Mr. Darcy....


----------



## Necromancer

Temple Grandin


----------



## Cat

The September Issue

Unlike The Devil Wears Prada this is the real deal,a truthful behind the scenes look at Vogue's editor and chief Anna Wintour and what actually goes into the creation of what's considered to be the bible of fashion.


----------



## jchiara

Don't Mess With The Zohan....(good grief)


----------



## Necromancer

The Damned United


----------



## frick&frack

horton hears a who


----------



## werbowy

The Tillman Story (a documentary i recommend!)


----------



## mocha.lover

It's Complicated


----------



## needloub

_The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_, gritty and awesome!


----------



## sunglow

^^I thought it was great too!

Up in the Air


----------



## needloub

sunglow said:


> ^^I thought it was great too!
> 
> Up in the Air


 
I also watched the 2nd, _The Girl Who Played with Fire_, and I am excited to see the 3rd installment!


----------



## Normamargot

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Cindi

Case 39 - creepy


----------



## frick&frack

before the rains


----------



## lightblue84

The king's speech   loved it!!


----------



## IrisCole

Sanctum


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus.
Dreamcatcher.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Blue Lagoon


----------



## Necromancer

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## GirlFriday

Due Date and Tangled...both were decent.


----------



## frick&frack

no man of her own


----------



## jooderrs

27 dresses...again!
i love that movie...


----------



## Vienne

Kings Speech - excellent


----------



## admat97

The Ring


----------



## NoSnowHere

No Strings Attached


----------



## frick&frack

castle in the sky


----------



## douzz

black swan - i would love to see it again


----------



## frick&frack

BBC's sense & sensibility


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Slumdog Millionaire_- Nowhere near as good as the hype.  I thought it was just okay.

_The Stepfather (2009)_- Eh, not thrilling, but okay overall.


----------



## coconutsboston

Just Go With It


----------



## lightblue84

Burlesque


----------



## needloub

Waiting for Superman.  Awesome documentary about our overall horrible education system!


----------



## Coe

Incendies and it was excellent I'll wish it will won the Oscar


----------



## heather123

The Brave One.


----------



## frick&frack

Jodhaa Akbar


----------



## Cindi

The Joneses - just ok for me


----------



## mocha.lover

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## MrsCrosby

Just Go With It


----------



## frick&frack

snow cake


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## frick&frack

the visitor


----------



## robbins65

City Island with Andy Garcia.  Thought it was good!


----------



## frick&frack

daniel tosh: completely serious


----------



## mrb4bags

Dogtooth on instant Netflix.


----------



## Cindi

You Again - cute


----------



## miu miu1

Skyline - weird...


----------



## Cherrasaki

Winter's Bone


----------



## Cherrasaki

mrb4bags said:


> *Dogtooth* on instant Netflix.



I've heard about this movie. It's nominated for an Oscar for Best Foreign Picture.


----------



## Normamargot

Just Go With It...it was better than I thought it would be.... the critics were really a bit harsh1


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sense & Sensibility, BBC version


----------



## frick&frack

^wasn't it great???  I watched it earlier this week!


persuasion


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Last Song


----------



## natalie78

Paranormal Activity 2, which was just as bad as the first one.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Waiting For Superman - It's a very informative and well made documentary.


----------



## .jourdyn.

A few today:
Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps
Mirrors 2
Heart & Souls


----------



## jchiara

Pirates of The Caribbean - End of the World -- but it was in German so I guess that really doesn't count....Ö(


----------



## twin53

julie and julia

enchanted


----------



## frick&frack

iron man


----------



## Spendaholic

*Ali G Indahouse* - I've not watched this for years, but still one of the best films that makes fun of so-called gangsters in england (watched on UK Sky2 on 20th Feb).


----------



## Tuesdays Child

Spendaholic said:


> *Ali G Indahouse* - I've not watched this for years, but still one of the best films that makes fun of so-called gangsters in england (watched on UK Sky2 on 20th Feb).



Restecp!  He is absolutely hysterical.

Classic Scene.


----------



## Love4MK

_Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time_
_V for Vendetta_

Had a movie day with a friend on Saturday.  ^_^


----------



## .jourdyn.

I have a few from the weekend:
Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps
Mirrors 2
Hearts & Souls
Made of Honor
Kate & Leopold


----------



## frick&frack

lion king


----------



## natalie78

The Eagle and I really liked it.  Then again, I am a sucker for Roman-period movies.


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Vampires Suck_ - It actually had its moments, so I thought overall it was an okay movie.

_Mega Sharks Vs. Crocosaurus_ - Uh, really horrible. No entertainment value (other than cracking up at the really poor action shots, acting, etc.) or merit.

_James and the Giant Peach_- Uh, probably the worst Disney movie I've ever seen and I've seen plenty. It was moderately bad.

_Machete_ - This was a good one and throughout the movie at that. Of course, Jessica Alba is one of the worst actresses ever, but just ignore her a bit to enjoy.

_Tangled_ - Mildly good. It was lacking a lot in the action and plot and meeting the potential of the hair. However, much of the dialogue and humor was nice. 

_The Princess and the Frog_ - This was a mildly good movie, a little less good than Tangled.


----------



## frick&frack

mary poppins


----------



## jchiara

Burn After Reading


----------



## gelbergirl

Unknown


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Saw VI_ - Hmm... pretty good.


----------



## frick&frack

easy A


----------



## mocha.lover

Single White Female


----------



## Necromancer

Tomorrow, When The War Began


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Night of the Demons_ (2009) - Don't know if people would even enjoy this one smashed.


----------



## frick&frack

better than sex


----------



## GlamourGun

RED


----------



## gelbergirl

The Eagle


----------



## frick&frack

snow white


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Descent 2_ - Meh.


----------



## missgiannina

unknown it was really good


----------



## Love Of My Life

valentino" the last emperor


----------



## MrsCrosby

Unknown


----------



## kymmie

Hors de prix 

I love Audrey Tautou!


----------



## frick&frack

^me too!



megamind


----------



## wetbandit42

No Strings Attached. Cute movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

Hall Pass


----------



## clu13

Toy Story 3


----------



## jchiara

crazy love


----------



## Nat

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## MrsCrosby

I am Number Four


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The Town


----------



## clu13

Biutiful


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Million Dollar Baby_ Great movie! Very well executed, very meaningful, very entertaining. and has a lot of artistic merit. I also probably experienced more emotions in two hours than I have in long time.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Yesterday - Due Date

Tonight - Dirty Dancing for the first time and I enjoyed it. I pretty much like any movie that has dancing in it.


----------



## wis3ly

Despicable Me!


----------



## miu miu1

Drive Angry


----------



## Pollie-Jean

NagaJolokia said:


> _Million Dollar Baby_ Great movie! Very well executed, very meaningful, very entertaining. and has a lot of artistic merit. I also probably experienced more emotions in two hours than I have in long time.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

"Silence of The Lambs" one of my favorites.


----------



## clu13

Unstoppable . . . not great, but it is nominated for an Oscar and I sen all of the major movies so I scraping the bottom of the barrel at this point.


----------



## Spendaholic

last nights movie night with DH *Jackass 3D*  - Just the same as the show was.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Tru Grit


----------



## sbelle

Winter's Bone


----------



## twin53

hooked


----------



## IrisCole

Blade Runner


----------



## natalie78

Waiting for Superman.  It made me even more happy about my decision to not have a child.


----------



## PrincessD

I watched Gnomeo & Juliet! Loved it lol!!

Woah Frick&Frack, you watch so many movies!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

today: enchanted

yesterday: the devil wears prada


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just Go With It, first movie I have EVER walked out of!


----------



## needloub

Takers


----------



## sbelle

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## jchiara

Wicker Park


----------



## Necromancer

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Terminal* - love this film.


----------



## Tuesdays Child

Spendaholic said:


> *The Terminal* - love this film.



Yes.


----------



## Tuesdays Child

The town.

My iTunes rental was expiring so i watched it.  Not an Affleck fan but based on imdb i rented.  Was surprisingly good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

a single man with colin firth..


----------



## mocha.lover

Beauty and the Briefcase


----------



## frick&frack

fur


----------



## Spendaholic

*Inception* - Watched for 30mins (i want my 30mins back)
*Red* - Love this film (second time watching)


----------



## frick&frack

en la cama


----------



## gelbergirl

Arthur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Notorious  with Cary Grant & Ingrid Bergman....


----------



## sunglow

Edge of Darkness


----------



## Espinosa

Just got back home from seeing 'I am Number Four', and I loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

wall-E


----------



## .jourdyn.

Avatar


----------



## frick&frack

ballet shoes


----------



## missmustard

Just getting home from seeing "The Rite". Yawnfest.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The American
Loved it


----------



## frick&frack

planet earth


----------



## clu13

Red


----------



## pquiles

Due date


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Town


----------



## clu13

The 400 Blows (Les Quatre Cents Coups)


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Prestige.


----------



## frick&frack

prince of persia


----------



## chantal1922

The Magdalene Sisters


----------



## Seanymph

Devil


----------



## conrad18

I just rewatched Clueless on HBO.


----------



## Normamargot

The King's Speech


----------



## jadise

No Strings Attached


----------



## anglarry04

Yesterday i watched Bounty Hunter and How do you know...
Both were very good!


----------



## KristyDarling

The King's Speech


----------



## AudreyII

The Greatest

it really wasn't...


----------



## Spendaholic

*I Now Pronounce You Chuck And Larry*


----------



## BgaHolic

Just viewed Wall Street last night. It was ok.  The kids saw Grown Ups. They didn't stop laughing throughout the movie!!


----------



## IrisCole

The Yes Men Fix the World


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Listen to Your Heart


----------



## AudreyII

Shutter Island
Second viewing didn't seem to help much


----------



## sbelle

127 hours


----------



## clu13

School Ties - 19 years later, those boys are just as dreamy


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just saw The Adjustment Bureau...pretty good!


----------



## frick&frack

the other boleyn girl (BBC version)


----------



## mocha.lover

House of the Dead


----------



## bagsforme

I just watched Charlie St Cloud last night.  It was actually really good with an unexpected twist.


----------



## NoSnowHere

St Elmo's Fire


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just finished watching Galileo: The Devotion of Suspect X


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 4 disc 1


----------



## Seanymph

The Green Mile


----------



## Spendaholic

*Paul Blart Mall Cap*


----------



## Belle49

Salt


----------



## gre8dane

A Very Long Engagement - loved it.  Didn't realize Jody Foster also acted in foreign films.



Seanymph said:


> The Green Mile


 
LOVE this movie & book!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Last Station w/ Helen Mirren...


----------



## jchiara

Psycho


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stepbrothers
Semi-Pro


----------



## Love Of My Life

the kids are alright....


----------



## frick&frack

an american tale


----------



## pquiles

Due Date... Didn't think I'd like it, but I did.


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 4 disc 2


----------



## chantal1922

He Loves Me on Liftime


----------



## clu13

Animal House - my favorite movie of all time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Social Network


----------



## sunglow

Unstoppable


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me


----------



## admat97

The Reader

I can't believe I never saw this before. I cried so much.


----------



## IrisCole

Life As We Know It 
Let Me In

both


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Megamind_- Pretty good.

_Twilight_ - Amazingly horrible! I was already turned off by it before I watched the whole movie, but I decided to give it a chance, and it was even much worse than I thought!


----------



## frick&frack

every day


----------



## sunglow

Salt


----------



## lovehgss1

I loved Salt.


Eclipse---OMG there are no words for how bad this movie was...and I loved reading the books. Kristen Stewart cannot act and brings everybody down to awful level. But even without the bad acting the movie and the previous 2 was awful.


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 4 disc 3


----------



## mocha.lover

Haunted Boat - had potential, storyline didn't make sense.


----------



## clu13

Date Night


----------



## sunglow

Clueless


----------



## Necromancer

War Dance. It was a really interesting documentary about some kids in a Ugandan refugee camp competing in a national school dancing and singing competition. It was delightful, funny and terribly sad.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Pretty Woman


----------



## gelbergirl

I Am Number Four


----------



## dazarooney

Iron Man 2


----------



## pquiles

Battle LA!  Intense...


----------



## IrisCole

Watchmen... again.  It was on HBO or Showtime or something, and I got hooked all over again.  Easily one of my favorite movies ever


----------



## Vienne

Hall Pass - waste of money & time


----------



## MrsTGreen

The King's Speech


----------



## wetbandit42

My Soul to Take. I had a coupon for a free redbox rental. It was... meh.


----------



## natalie78

Valentino: The Last Emporer

Not as interesting as I thought it would be.


----------



## Blo0ondi

phone booth


----------



## GhstDreamer

Galileo: Zero (the prequel movie to the tv series)


----------



## lily25

Winter's Bone
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1399683/

Very depressing, but realistic. I love the protagonist, she is the girl that played in The Burning Plain (as young Sylvia/Mariana) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068641/ another amazing film, I think she will get an Oscar very very soon!


----------



## sunglow

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Pianist_ - Okay-ish, a little bland.


----------



## mocha.lover

The Social Network and Asylum


----------



## JosiePotenza

*Takers*
Umm umm um! Every last one them were so sexy.
Great movie! Watched it twice. I &#9829; Paul Walker... and Idris Elba too.


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 4 disc 4


----------



## chantal1922

A Lifetime movie called Trust.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pquiles said:


> Battle LA!  Intense...



Just saw it today, and yes, it was!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I saw Battle LA today also.  I liked it.*


----------



## eunlee77

I am a bit outdated. But I watched Black Swan the other day... Very disturbing!!! What a performance by N. Portman though.


----------



## pquiles

Rango.  The kids and I liked this too.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Summer Wars


----------



## aaa_1188

I am number four.... quite good except the lead is a bit wooden in his acting


----------



## mocha.lover

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## SuzieDsouza

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## gelbergirl

Marie Antoinette (starring Kirsten Dunst), such colorful movie


----------



## frick&frack

snow white


----------



## clu13

gelbergirl said:


> Marie Antoinette (starring Kirsten Dunst), such colorful movie



I love that movie, even though the reviews were not stellar.  The soundtrack is fabulous!


----------



## english_girl_900

Paul - absolutely hilarious!


----------



## carvedwords

Dinner with Schmacks


----------



## natalie78

The Stoning of Soraya M. - One of the most disturbing movies that I have seen in a long time.  I was not this bothered by a movie since watching Blackhawk Down.

The Hangover - I needed a pick-me-up after watching The Stoning to get the images out of my head.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Due Date
Jackass 3D


----------



## needloub

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest
For Colored Girls


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Legally Blonde


----------



## mocha.lover

The Firm


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitch


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 4 disc 5


----------



## Normamargot

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## mocha.lover

Lies My Mother Told Me


----------



## SuzieDsouza

Step Mother


----------



## Auzzie

Battle: Los Angeles


----------



## Pollie-Jean

L.I.E. (Long Island Expressway)


----------



## frick&frack

wimbledon


----------



## gelbergirl

Phone Booth


----------



## IrisCole

Inside Job


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

_Red Riding Hood_  --Has potential, but it didn't quite engage us...
_Beastly _ --Cute movie. Best suited for teens


----------



## GlamazingGrace

The Other Boleyn Sister. 

Last movie I saw at a theater: Shutter Island. It's been a while.


----------



## frick&frack

500 days of summer


----------



## carvedwords

Salt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Social Network


----------



## sunglow

Red


----------



## BudgetBeauty

The Namesake


----------



## gelbergirl

Step Brothers


----------



## needloub

The Sicilian


----------



## frick&frack

the switch


----------



## Cheryl24

Red Riding Hood - wasn't as bad as the critics made it out to be IMO.


----------



## boxermom

Has anyone seen _Cedar Rapids_? It got a great review in today's paper and I want to see it, but it's very limited release.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Public Enemies


----------



## AnnattheRack

Saw Matt Damon's Adjustment Bureau last Fri.  Rented Fighter from Redbox and Tues and still haven't watched. Redbox always gets me with this habit of letting a movie sit on the counter before returning 1 week later.  My $1 rental always turns to like $5-7.  Excited for this weekend.  Will you guys be watching Lincoln Lawyer or Limitless?  Those are on the top of my list for tomorrow night.


----------



## AnnattheRack

boxermom said:


> Has anyone seen _Cedar Rapids_? It got a great review in today's paper and I want to see it, but it's very limited release.



I saw it in and it was very cute!!  Reminded me of the George Clooney movie Up In The Air.


----------



## boxermom

AnnattheRack said:


> I saw it in and it was very cute!! Reminded me of the George Clooney movie Up In The Air.


 
Thanks! It sounds like fun yet without making too much fun of how we midwesterners are a bit naive at times. Our older son lives in CR--I wonder what Iowans think?


----------



## randr21

skyline...save urself and skip this. i only watched the first 20 mins


----------



## missgiannina

red ridinghood i thought it would be better


----------



## thegoreprincess

Princess Diaries!!!


----------



## BluMochi

Megamind


----------



## Belle49

Next Three Days!

REALLY GOOD


----------



## Love Of My Life

last night on TMC.. RIFFIFI.. awesome...


----------



## Cindi

Hereafter - one of the worst movies I have ever seen. BORING!


----------



## sunglow

Away We Go


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black Swan
(I loved "Requiem For A Dream" much more..)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

rewatched The Fighter


----------



## 336

Twilight and New Moon


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Men Who Stare At Goats, it was interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

big trouble


----------



## Cindi

Get Low - good but not great


----------



## needloub

The Kids Are All Right


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

battlefield::la


----------



## frick&frack

in the mirror of maya deren


----------



## sunglow

Limitless


----------



## jadise

The King's Speech for a second time


----------



## gelbergirl

Limitless with Bradley Cooper !


----------



## astarte

The green hornet - funny )


----------



## Normamargot

Paul in theater and Speed on TV


----------



## miu miu1

gone in 60 seconds


----------



## GhstDreamer

Black Swan - I thought it was good but not as amazing as it was hyped up to be.


----------



## gsmom

Blue Valentine - loved it, though it was pretty sad.


----------



## pquiles

Saw two of them.  Limitless and Lincoln Lawyer -- Enjoyed them both.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Good Will Hunting - I thought it was a good.


----------



## frick&frack

robot chicken star wars


----------



## sunglow

frick&frack said:


> robot chicken star wars


:lolots: Robot Chicken is hilarious!

Sex and the City


----------



## frick&frack

^lol  



prime


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Fighter.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The Resident


----------



## jadise

You Again


----------



## jchiara

"Red" -- horribly disappointed


----------



## frick&frack

starting out in the evening


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Limitless.... 

Bradley Cooper


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Battle: Los Angeles_ -Just okay.
_Seven_ - A little blah.


----------



## terps08

pquiles said:


> Saw two of them.  Limitless and Lincoln Lawyer -- Enjoyed them both.



Both seem good - I am looking forward to watching them!


----------



## terps08

The Hurt Locker - so intense, but such a good movie.


----------



## frick&frack

due date


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Inception....very impressed!


----------



## drizall

Limitless.


----------



## meluv2shop12

limitless... pretty decent


----------



## simona7

Limitless.


----------



## GirlFriday

zombieland


----------



## Spendaholic

*Love And Other Drugs
Capitalism A Love Story*


----------



## Pursissima

Last Night (Keira Knightley, Guillaume Canet, Sam Worthington, Eva Mendes) - excellent movie


----------



## frick&frack

xXxholic: The Movie: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Love Of My Life

this afternoon A Place in the Sun with Elizabeth Taylor and Montgomery Clift..

she was spectacular in the film and her beauty unsurpassed...


----------



## mrs moulds

The book of Eli.


----------



## frick&frack

youth without youth


----------



## Blo0ondi

vjab we met >> indian movie


----------



## flwrgirl

Due date


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 5 disc 1


----------



## thegoreprincess

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## gelbergirl

Win Win


----------



## .jourdyn.

Dinner For Schmucks


----------



## gelbergirl

The Boleyn Girl
Paul


----------



## sbelle

The Tourist


----------



## midnite

Unknown


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 5 disc 2


----------



## thegoreprincess

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## blondeJadordior

Charlies Angels


----------



## janice

Limitless


----------



## needloub

Due Date


----------



## Spendaholic

*Tron Legacy*


----------



## ellacoach

The last movie that I saw in the Theater was 'True Grit' and I'm watching the original John Wayne version on tv right now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Jerk, 127 Hours and Daybreakers.


----------



## Normamargot

Ironman


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 5 disc 3


----------



## Cindi

The American - Couldn't even finish it

Stone & The Fighter - I liked both of these


----------



## gsmom

I didn't like The American either.

Watched The Rabbit Hole last night. Was okay...


----------



## NoSnowHere

The bounty hunter


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Chloe _- Very banal
_The Virgin Suicides_ - ""
_Dumplings_- Pretty good


----------



## frick&frack

ghost town


----------



## natalie78

The Cheyenne Social Club - I was feeling like old westerns yesterday


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## carvedwords

Little Fockers


----------



## bcbgurl19

girls will be girls


----------



## sbelle

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 5 disc 4


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Tourist* - Love this film great twist at the end.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Limitless


----------



## frick&frack

love & other drugs


----------



## gsmom

diary of a wimpy kid 2 - my youngest ankle biter is on spring break....erg


----------



## flrich23

The other guys.  It had it's funny moments, but it wasn't all that.


----------



## BasketballCourt

The Big Lebowski

:worthy:


----------



## Love Of My Life

Elizabeth Taylor.... Cleopatra, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, A Place in the Sun...

absolutely magnificent on the screen...


----------



## gsmom

a place in the sun was awesome.


----------



## RedDuchess

Limitless, hopefully I can get to Lincoln Lawyer this weekend


----------



## pquiles

Sucker Punch.  Appreciated the cinematography and costume design, but.... I could have waited for Redbox.


----------



## Samia

Rabbit Hole, very sad.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BasketballCourt said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> :worthy:





I agree


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future, Part 3


----------



## chunkylover53

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows


----------



## frick&frack

cool it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jane Eyre. Loved it


----------



## frick&frack

the legend of 1900


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sword of the Stranger


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Requiem for a Dream_- Great movie. What stood out the most was the filming and editing.


----------



## carvedwords

How Do You Know.


----------



## Texlatina

watched "The Tourist". Johnny Depp is YUMMY but the movie was terrible


----------



## GirlFriday

127 hours. It was good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Damage...


----------



## AnastasiaBeaver

Win Win with Paul Giamatti. LOVED it.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Fighter


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^seen that one twice. Very good


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Black Swan.


----------



## sparrows1

Unstoppable


----------



## Spendaholic

*Little Fockers* - not as good as 1 & 2.


----------



## Cindi

Due Date - not terrible


----------



## sbelle

Ghostbusters.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Fair Game* - Great film, its nice its based on a true story (didnt know that before watching).


----------



## needloub

Bright Star


----------



## GirlFriday

Black Swan


----------



## AudreyII

Amadeus
Surprised how much I liked this


----------



## mrb4bags

Morlang.  I had never heard of it before but got it on instant netflix.  Pretty good with some interesting plot twists that I didn't expect.  Takes place in Holland and Ireland and involves the life of an artist and his muse/wife/agent.  It is part of the film movement series.


----------



## gelbergirl

Random Hearts (on cable)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Vanity Fair


----------



## .jourdyn.

It's Complicated


----------



## GirlFriday

The King's Speech. I loved it.


----------



## clu13

Spendaholic said:


> *Fair Game* - Great film, its nice its based on a true story (didnt know that before watching).



I can't to see it - the book was great but hard to follow since so much was redacted by the government.

when in rome - and it was so bad.


----------



## Spendaholic

clu13 said:


> I can't to see it - the book was great but hard to follow since so much was redacted by the government.
> 
> when in rome - and it was so bad.


 
I didn't know it had a book, only the film, but great film anyway.

*Faster* - Great film.


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitch


----------



## Cindi

127 Hours - I watched the "bad parts" from behind a pillow. I am a big wimp. LOL  
Great movie.


----------



## GirlFriday

True Grit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Megamind, The Last Exorcism and Paranormal Activity.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist.


----------



## RedDuchess

Conviction, amazing


----------



## mh21

X files movie


----------



## BgaHolic

Date Night


----------



## sunglow

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## gelbergirl

Jane Eyre


----------



## yesenia1070

8 mile


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butterfield 8


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Switch


----------



## Cindi

Love and Other Drugs - I enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

yes man


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Terminator Salvation


----------



## gelbergirl

The Kennedys (mini-series on Reelz)


----------



## lil_peanut

Hot Tub Time Machine - Seriously, the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 5 discs 4 & 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Other Guys
Paranormal Activity 2


----------



## chantal1922

Partition


----------



## clu13

Due Date


----------



## Vienne

Sex and the City 2.  I loved it because i miss the series so much.  Sometimes i'll watch them on E.  Loved how Miranda was the one to take care of all the girls with their issues (take a sip!).


----------



## frick&frack

horton hears a who
narnia: prince caspian


----------



## missgiannina

lincoln lawyer-i really loved it!


----------



## InTheDesert

"Why Did I Get Married?" happened to be on. Kinda crazyyyy


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Due Date_- A little blah.
_Jackass 3_- Kind of fun.
_The Expendables_- A notch below average.


----------



## gelbergirl

Source Code


----------



## flrich23

Lincoln Lawyer- excellent film.  

and (same day)

Limitless!!  Oh I can look at Bradley Cooper all day!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

the king's speech..


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Tourist (found it to be kind of boring, not that much excitement going on)
and
127 Hours (it was decent)


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Triangle - pretty good but you knew what was going on 1/4 way through!
Bambi - SO got me the BD.. still makes me cry!


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 1 disc 1


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Social Network (thought it was good, very interesting)


----------



## missgiannina

the source code... it was good,i rate it a 6.5 out of 10


----------



## jchiara

The Fighter - but then the electrical system went out on the plane right in the middle of it!  I don't know how it ended!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

I Love You Phillip Morris - hysterical


----------



## Love Of My Life

the fighter... awesome...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Source Code


----------



## Cindi

It's Kind Of A Funny Story - pretty good


----------



## wetbandit42

Sucker Punch - loved it!


----------



## Normamargot

Tangled, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Star Trek,and Hot Fuzz...DVD Sunday!


----------



## IrisCole

The Romantics


----------



## Love Of My Life

the lover....


----------



## gelbergirl

Arthur


----------



## Seanymph

Insidious 

Whooo!!!! Still creeped out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Gnomeo and Juliet


----------



## jadise

Red Riding Hood
Kick-Ass


----------



## Cleopater

the mechanic:greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

star wars empire strikes back


----------



## kirsten

I saw *Born to be Wild* and *Arthur* this weekend. I enjoyed both movies.


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 1 disc 5


----------



## Spendaholic

Saturday Night
*Hot Tub Time Machine.
Despicable Me.*

Sunday Night
*Ghost Rider
Evan Almighty*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Idiocracy
Unstoppable
Stone


----------



## Auzzie

Insidious. First half of the movie had some great scares. The last half was just....off.


----------



## Auzzie

Insidious. First half of the movie had some great scares. The last half was just....off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cat on a hot tin roof.. Elizabeth Taylor never more gorgeous... her clothes

were spectacular...she looked ravishing..


----------



## golden's mom

Ugh...went to see highness...horrible!


----------



## Spendaholic

*Joe Dirt* - Love this film.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The Notebook.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kaiji


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chloe... with Julianne Moore & Liam Neesom..quite bizarre...


----------



## Normamargot

Pineapple Express (kinda boring), Step Brothers (only 1st 30 minutes bad), Father's Little Dividend (not as good as Father of the Bride), Ivanhoe (it was okay); Conspirator (Elizabeth Taylor 16 playing 18, to Robert Taylor 38 but playing 31! RIP ET!


----------



## Cindi

Tron - I seriously need my 2 hours back.  


Unstoppable - Loved it! Great action movie.


----------



## LovesYSL

hotshot said:


> Chloe... with Julianne Moore & Liam Neesom..quite bizarre...



I was so excited to see it and it was the WORST movie! It had such potential!

The last movie I watched was a French film called Hors de Prix or "Priceless" in English. It's like a modern day French version of Breakfast at Tiffany's except it takes place in Nice, France.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Valentino" The Last Emperor...


----------



## gelbergirl

Hanna


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 1 disc 6


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hotshot said:


> Chloe... with Julianne Moore & Liam Neesom..quite bizarre...



I recently saw this movie. It was very strange!

The last movie I saw was _Diary of a Wimpy Kid 2_ with my kids.


----------



## Cindi

The Switch - A lot better than I thought it would be. Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 6 disc 1


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Cindi said:


> I Love You Phillip Morris - hysterical



Hubby and I just watched this. Loved it!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## frick&frack

hereafter


----------



## admat97

Black Swan


----------



## clu13

Inside Job (again)


----------



## LovesYSL

Zombieland- I was shocked that everyone in the cast with one exception (Emma Stone) were all Oscar nominees. It was really a funny movie.


----------



## needloub

The Fighter


----------



## Blo0ondi

two weeks notice!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LovesYSL said:


> I was so excited to see it and it was the WORST movie! It had such potential!
> 
> The last movie I watched was a French film called Hors de Prix or "Priceless" in English. It's like a modern day French version of Breakfast at Tiffany's except it takes place in Nice, France.


 

  also thought that it could have been so much better!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

this afternoon... The Fountainhead w/Gary Cooper & Patricia Neal...


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Fountainhead w/Gary Cooper.. the book was by Ayn Rand.. what a book that was..


----------



## Cindi

Burlesque - Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## kaitydid

_Black Swan_

I've seen that movie four times, three of those times within a week.  But I absolutely adore it! Natalie Portman was amazing and totally deserved the Oscar for Best Actress! Black Swan is my favorite movie, I think!


----------



## jennab85

Coraline


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Mechanic* - Great film loved the twist at the end.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Conspirator


----------



## frick&frack

spiderman 3


----------



## digby723

Limitless - just saw this last night. It was ok, but not great IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Knocked Up


----------



## qudz104

FINALLY watched 'youve got mail'! omg, that was one of the cutestttttt chick flicks ever!!!


----------



## Normamargot

Saturday Night: The Day after Tomorrow and The Professional (recently discovered that Movies on Demand has classic movies for rent) I also "kinda" watched i.e. that is did not pay full attention to the Grindhouse movies Planet of Terror and Death Proof... was surfing the net ; Sunday Night King Kong 2005 version (I've been rewatching DVDs I own)


----------



## Spendaholic

*Big Daddy & Spiderman 1*


----------



## tomz_grl

Rio...really good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hereafter....horrible movie......


----------



## Cindi

I agree. Both hubby and I hated it.






Sweetpea83 said:


> Hereafter....horrible movie......


----------



## Spendaholic

*Hostage*


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Razor's Edge.. Tyronne Power & Gene Tierney...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Joneses.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Babel....


----------



## frick&frack

the king's speech


----------



## clu13

Capitalism: A Love Story


----------



## missgiannina

rio, loved it!!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

Soul Surfer

That movie was so inspirational! It was so amazing seeing Bethany Hamilton's determination to surf again and how she never let go of her faith in God!


----------



## gelbergirl

Soul Surfer


----------



## thegoreprincess

High School Musical 3!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Buried, fell asleep about 1/2 way through


----------



## terps08

frick&frack said:


> the king's speech



Just saw it last night - I LOVED loved loved it!!


----------



## needloub

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## frick&frack

terps08 said:


> Just saw it last night - I LOVED loved loved it!!


^absolutely fantastic...it very much deserved those oscars!!!



how do you know


----------



## Spendaholic

*The Green Hornet* - Great but Stupid.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The King's Speech...it was good..not great, imo...


----------



## terps08

frick&frack said:


> how do you know



I really really wanted to love it, but I just didn't.

I love all the stars in it and love that it was filmed in DC.  My close friend lives in Adams Morgan and saw where they were filming!  But, the plot was just so... meh...  It didn't really come together.


----------



## frick&frack

hop


----------



## clu13

terps08 said:


> I really really wanted to love it, but I just didn't.
> 
> I love all the stars in it and love that it was filmed in DC.  My close friend lives in Adams Morgan and saw where they were filming!  But, the plot was just so... meh...  It didn't really come together.



Just watched How Do You Know - I wish I could get that 2 hours back.


----------



## needloub

The Experiment


----------



## clu13

Easy A


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel & Igor... beautiful settings but no passion...


----------



## GirlFriday

The Dilemma with Vince Vaughn


----------



## jadise

Water for Elephants


----------



## frick&frack

terps08 said:


> I really really wanted to love it, but I just didn't.
> 
> I love all the stars in it and love that it was filmed in DC.  My close friend lives in Adams Morgan and saw where they were filming!  But, the plot was just so... meh...  It didn't really come together.





clu13 said:


> Just watched How Do You Know - I wish I could get that 2 hours back.



I agree...the film fell flat.  I don't think they spent enough time developing the characters.  also, reese witherspoon's character & owen wilson's character were purposefully shallow...they didn't "get" or "feel" much of anything.  that's not a good premise to get the audience attached to the characters.  paul rudd's character was the only one I cared about, & he was such a door mat.


----------



## GirlFriday

Just Go With It


----------



## bhalpop

Just watched The Orphan on HBO. Totally creepy, good movie.


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## Cindi

Skyline - Seriously, don't bother. No plot, crappy ending. And the previews looked so good.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Role Models


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Stoning of Soraya M...depressing movie..but really good...


----------



## Normamargot

Scream 4 and Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## twin53

The Dead Girl


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lives of Others


----------



## Love Of My Life

His Way.. Jerry Weintraub... what a guy!!!


----------



## Cindi

Never Let Me Go - Creepy and strange but I liked it.


----------



## qudz104

rio... it was okay.


----------



## BgaHolic

Enchanted for the 3rd time!


----------



## frick&frack

lost season 6 disc 5


----------



## needloub

Joy Luck Club


----------



## Spendaholic

*Idiocracy* - Reminds me of Society as it is today.


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - I actually enjoyed it for it being a Western.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Death in Venice... superb


----------



## lorihmatthews

Confessions of a Shopaholic (cute, I have it on DVD so I can watch it when the urge strikes)


----------



## Jeannam2008

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows prt 1
Water for Elephants


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2 disc 1


----------



## lisalovesshoes

The Lincoln Lawyer... finally!!
Thor 
Heathers...


----------



## miu miu1

World Invasion: Battlefield Los Angeles


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Salt


----------



## frick&frack

black swan


----------



## admat97

The Fighter


----------



## sbelle

Hannah


----------



## Love Of My Life

black swan...


----------



## .jourdyn.

Aladdin


----------



## coconutsboston

Scream 4


----------



## NoSnowHere

Water for Elephants. What a beautiful movie.


----------



## frick&frack

tangled again


----------



## qudz104

finally watched harry potter and the deathly hallows part 1... ans i am so psyched for part 2 this july!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Just saw African Cats with my DS's 3rd grade class for a field trip yesterday.  It was really good!


----------



## kaitydid

First Daughter with Katie Holmes. It was a pretty cute movie.


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2 disc 2


----------



## thenorthwood

127 hours

I was riveted, very emotional, but I did cover my eyes during the amputation scene.


----------



## gelbergirl

Water for Elephants


----------



## jchiara

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows -- a friend rented it and I walked out half way through....I was in pain.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Black Swan...


----------



## frick&frack

life as we know it


----------



## aklein

Thor.


Setting aside that Thor is viking god perfection, the movie kicked ass!


----------



## Love Of My Life

American in Paris


----------



## Cindi

Black Swan - Great movie!


----------



## Normamargot

Fast Five...Fantastic and then rewatched Fast and Furious 4


----------



## gelbergirl

Rock Star


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2 disc 3


----------



## Blo0ondi

Anastaisa


----------



## mrsswns

Currently watching Dirty Dancing. I love this movie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Planet of the Apes.


----------



## GirlFriday

We had a day of Leonardo. Inception and Shutter Island.


----------



## BgaHolic

Blue Swan. Oy! Deserved best actress award though.


----------



## qudz104

fast five. loved loved loved it!


----------



## msresinhead

The Talented Mr. Ripley. Starring Matt Damon, Gwyneth Paltrow & Jude Law.


----------



## calicaliente

Rango


----------



## Love4MK

_Fast Five_ - Awesome!


----------



## sunglow

Black Swan


----------



## wetbandit42

Sex & The City 2


----------



## nc.girl

We went to see Fast Five yesterday. We've never missed one of this series at the theater...I have to see it when it comes out; there's nooo way I can wait til it comes out on DVD!



qudz104 said:


> fast five. loved loved loved it!



So did I! I was very impressed with it.



Love4MK said:


> _Fast Five_ - Awesome!



Yes it was! So awesome I might just have to watch it online today lol.


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2 disc 4


----------



## GirlieShoppe

_Management_ with Jennifer Aniston, Steve Zahn, and Woody Harrelson.

Imagine a badly written, sappy, predictable, Lifetime-type movie with A-list actors...


----------



## RedDuchess

How do you know, needless to say I would not have returned the watch, it was a gift, lol


----------



## cheermom09

Hanna and it was horrible!


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2 disc 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Skyline...horrible..


----------



## Spendaholic

*Date Night
Cars.*


----------



## NYCBelle

Grown Ups...hilarious!


----------



## GOMAVS41

Fast 5. There were so many hot guys in this film it wasn't even funny. Han


----------



## lauren.819

I've watched 5 movies in theatres the past month (I know...movie addict)

Soul Surfer- good movie; I really enjoyed it surprisingly enough
Rio- ehh it was alright...not nearly my favorite animated film though
Arthur- SO funny. I loved it and would watch it in theatres again!
Limitless- didn't like it so much. some parts were good though.
Source Code- it felt REALLY short. but i liked it a lot.


----------



## jonathanehrlich

Exit through the gift shop.


----------



## frick&frack

little fockers


----------



## All About LV

the Dilemma 

was pretty good


----------



## Love Of My Life

the lover


----------



## IrisCole

Rabbit Hole


----------



## BluMochi

Hop


----------



## Love Of My Life

1am...the lover...


----------



## Love Of My Life

just finished..Love in the afternoon w/Gary Cooper & Audrey Heprburn... does it

get any better than Audrey Hepburn...


----------



## queenofchic

From Prada to Nada :  Thought it was going to be like Devil Wears Prada but the story fell short & the fashion was more ghetto.  It was just OK.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My Fair Lady...today TCM was celebrating Audrey Hepburn...


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 2 disc 6


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw Something Borrowed today....  very, very funny....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fool's Gold


----------



## frick&frack

shortbus


----------



## .jourdyn.

Just saw Something Borrowed, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## cakegirl

The Tourist- it was terrible. Completely ridiculous-it takes about 30 seconds to figure out the surprise twist ending.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Oh darn..Netflix is delivering that one for tomorrow!

I watched Little Fockers tonight.


----------



## lomei

Tron


----------



## gelbergirl

Taps


----------



## frick&frack

narnia: voyage of the dawn treader


----------



## Cindi

The Kings Speech - I must be the only one but I didn't love it. I liked it but I thought it dragged in places.


----------



## sbelle

Water for Elephants


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## Normamargot

Saw Thor on Friday...absolutely fantatastic!  Something Borrowed on Saturday...better than I expected considered the negative reviews.  And saw Fast 5 again today because it was just that good!  I also saw on Video on Demand The Green Hornet which I though was pretty funny (the hate is from people who thought it was an outright Superhero movie and not a parody/satire/tongue in cheek treatment!


----------



## Love Of My Life

bill cunningham


----------



## frick&frack

true blood season 2 disc 1


----------



## Spendaholic

*I Am Number Four* - It was Ok, thats it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Crazies.


----------



## lauren.819

Jumping the Broom- I liked it; my friend did not.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Saw Jumping the Broom yesterday. It has its  moments but overall it was a cute little movie.


----------



## lovehgss1

Thor which I really like, especially Chris Hemsworth. Jumping the Broom which was pretty good though I thought there were too many plot points that all got wrapped up in a nice neat little ending. I still liked it though.


----------



## aklein

Hesher.


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Splice - really creepy


----------



## lil_peanut

Fast Five
Really enjoyed it!


----------



## frick&frack

horton hears a who


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

127 Hours - really puts things into perspective.


----------



## gelbergirl

Something Borrowed


----------



## Love Of My Life

Casablanca.. the one & only...


----------



## BluMochi

Letters to Juliet


----------



## frick&frack

blue valentine


----------



## needloub

^Was it good?

Black Swan, loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

^I LOVED it (very real), but it was definitely sad.


harry potter & the deathly hallows part 1


----------



## RedDuchess

Little Fockers, tried to watch Black Swan but fell asleep, will try again (movies get 3 tries)


----------



## mimoko

A must!  
Make sure you hv a box of tissue nearby.


----------



## Love Of My Life

the razor's edge...


----------



## klj

King's Speech..loved it


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 2


----------



## cakegirl

hotshot said:


> the razor's edge...


The Bill Murray one? I just got that in the mail today. I love the book, I hope it is good.


----------



## dress1

Water for Elephants--I loved Rosie the elephant!


----------



## chengj

Rio (so adorable!)


----------



## Cindi

Thor - Great movie! So much better than I was expecting.


----------



## wetbandit42

From Prada to Nada - cute movie!


----------



## Love Of My Life

last night  Out of Africa...


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hangover


----------



## frick&frack

old school


----------



## FlipDiver

Bridesmaids!! Sooooo hilarious!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Messengers


----------



## notoriousliz

No Strings Attached


----------



## gelbergirl

Becoming Chaz (documentary)


----------



## sunglow

Fast Five


----------



## IrisCole

Somewhere


----------



## knasarae

Fast Five (fantastic!) and then I Am Sam yesterday on cable. I love that movie.. makes me cry every time.


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridesmaides


----------



## Love Of My Life

L'Amour Fou...


----------



## frick&frack

no strings attached


----------



## .jourdyn.

Had a movie marathon weekend:

Never Say Never
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 
No Strings Attached
The Girls with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Normamargot

Bridesmaids on Saturday; Terminator Salvation today.


----------



## peace43

Hannah and Thor


----------



## frick&frack

true blood season 2 disc 4


----------



## golden's mom

Something Borrowed...it was ok.  Nothing great...but not horrible.


----------



## New2Coach

golden's mom said:


> Something Borrowed...it was ok.  Nothing great...but not horrible.



This exactly. I wish I had seen Bridesmaids instead. Oh well, maybe next weekend.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Valentino: The Last Emperor


----------



## frick&frack

true blood season 2 disc 5


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thor - It wasn't great but okay, kind of cheesy though...lol...


----------



## cakegirl

Bill Cunningham New York- It was amazing! I highly recommend it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bridesmaids


----------



## needloub

Burlesque...I was a little tipsy LOL!


----------



## lapsapx2

bridesmaids!


----------



## Espinosa

_The Bang-Bang Club_, it was so good, but at times so difficult to watch. Taylor Kitsch does an amazing job of portraying Kevin Carter.


----------



## sunglow

No Strings Attached


----------



## frick&frack

short cuts


----------



## gelbergirl

Jumping the Broom


----------



## PurpleSunshine

sphere


----------



## BasketballCourt

_Bridesmaids_... SOOO funny.


----------



## frick&frack

the other woman


----------



## terps08

^ that's on my netflix queue!

I just watched The Tourist last night - I actually liked it!  The scenes were beautiful, but like others have said, I called the plot/twist a mile away.


----------



## frick&frack

^it was good


the king of kong


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

_50 first dates_ -- I was not expecting that fuzzy ending :cry:

_Big Daddy_ -- I like this movie more and more every time I watch it


----------



## H_addict

Just came back from seeing the latest _Pirates ..._ movie - it was great! Especially in IMAX 3D!


----------



## Stilettolife

What's love got to do with it.

I was on VH1 Wednesday.


----------



## kaitydid

H_addict said:


> Just came back from seeing the latest _Pirates ..._ movie - it was great! Especially in IMAX 3D!


 
Oh, that's good to hear! I've been looking forward to seeing it since it was announced the movie was in the making! 

Seventeen and Missing. Lifetime movie, heh. It was actually pretty good for a Lifetime movie, though it definitely could have been a bit better.


----------



## Cindi

The Tourist - hubby and I actually liked this one. I thought I had figured out the twist in the beginning but you never really knew for sure until the end. Good movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Fever Pitch


----------



## frick&frack

burlesque


----------



## robbins65

Just got back from seeing Pirates!  Loved it and LOVE Johnny Depp!


----------



## mocha.lover

Pirates of the Caribbean 4


----------



## lovehgss1

Bridesmaids---really funny

Something Borrowed---There was something missing; IDK the leads didn't have much chemistry. Gennifer Goodwin remined me of Sally Field throughout the movie. Ultimately I liked it because I liked the book but something was missing.


----------



## pquiles

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## gsmom

saw Bridesmaids tonight....laughed till i cried.


----------



## kirsten

Pirates of the Caribbean - On Stranger Tides

I liked it! Much better than the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Purpaul

Rocky II - 'Yo Adrian, I did it'


----------



## BgaHolic

The Little Fockers. Other than the name, silly!


----------



## GirlFriday

The Adjustment Bureau.  I liked it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Last Night


----------



## needloub

Fair Game - too choppy


----------



## mrb4bags

Shiver a Spanish psychological thriller.


----------



## BluMochi

The Social Network


----------



## Love Of My Life

Woody Allen's latest and might be one of his best... Midnight in Paris...


----------



## frick&frack

strange wilderness


----------



## sunglow

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest


----------



## IrisCole

Thor


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Source Code


----------



## Normamargot

Pirates of the Carribean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## tannedsilk

Bridemaids - Painfully funny.


----------



## frick&frack

the tudors season 3 disc 1


----------



## H_addict

_Bridesmaids_ ... too funny!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Goodfellas - one of my all-time favorites. Going to see bridesmaids on wed,


----------



## elkington

Water for Elephants 

and I thought it was stunning!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conviction.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Purple Rose of Cairo
Midnight in Paris

(both Woody Allen)


----------



## terps08

gelbergirl said:


> The Purple Rose of Cairo
> Midnight in Paris
> 
> (both Woody Allen)



Saw Purple Rose on tv the other day ... not my favorite Woody Allen, but still a good one!


----------



## terps08

Unstoppable - it was surprisingly good!


----------



## sbelle

Never Say Never


----------



## IrisCole

Kick Ass


----------



## frick&frack

little mermaid


----------



## Bri 333

No Strings Attached. Very cute movie.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pirates of the Carribean On Stranger Tides


----------



## needloub

_Legends of the Fall_...I never get tired watching this movie


----------



## Spendaholic

*Drive Angry* - Great Film
*Monsters Inc* - Love This Film


----------



## wetbandit42

The Roommate - Love it! Very creepy thriller.


----------



## BluMochi

Black Swan


----------



## flwrgirl

Same here... Black Swan


----------



## Jira

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## frick&frack

I am number 4


----------



## needloub

_Blue Valentine_


----------



## frick&frack

the tudors season 2 disc 3


----------



## Spendaholic

*Zodiac*


----------



## Jira

Lydia D said:


> what did you think of it compared to the first 3 Jira???



Not as good IMO. It started off really slow and some of the action/chase scenes felt like filler. The second half of the movie was better, though!


----------



## frick&frack

tudors season 2 disc 4


----------



## ellacoach

I Am Number Four


----------



## needloub

Never Forever


----------



## frick&frack

in the realms of the unreal


----------



## douzz

hang over part 2


----------



## frick&frack

the hangover (original)


----------



## selkiewriter

I just watched *The Backup Plan* and *Easy A* on one of the movie channels. Is there a 'shoots self in head' smilie?


----------



## frick&frack

jumper


----------



## sweetfacespout

Pirates of the Caribbean 4 or 5 ? .... well the latest one ... was ok, mostly boring though except a few scenes


----------



## Mette

Source Code.  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## heather123

The Invisible Man. 1933 James Whale version with Claude Rains. Fantastic movie! I'll be watching The Mummy soon.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Face Off*


----------



## qudz104

pirates of the carribean, on stranger tides! i liked it because i like the pirates franchise, but it was definitely not as good as the first 3.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kalifornia.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Pirates of the Caribbean 4 On Stranger Tides - it was ok definitely better than the 2nd and 3rd movies.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hangover 2


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thor


----------



## flsurfergirl3

watching "Life As We Know It" ON DEMAND...finally!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Woody Allen... Midnight in Paris....


----------



## frick&frack

raiders of the lost ark


----------



## Cindi

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1- What a long, boring waste of 2.5 hours.


----------



## needloub

The Hangover II


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Unknown


----------



## kaitydid

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides. I thought it was pretty good! The first movie is still the best, though. Maybe this is just me, but I also missed having Will and Elizabeth there.


----------



## iadmireyoo

fast five


----------



## gelbergirl

Beverly Hills Chihuahua


----------



## Sweetpea83

How to train your dragon..and Get Low.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Mother and Child


----------



## sbelle

Hangover 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hangover 2


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Hannah Montana Movie


----------



## needloub

The Tourist


----------



## JLJRN

Country Strong-blech


----------



## fortomorrow

It is not 2! But I saw the Pirates of theCaribbean 4! Great I think!


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## Sweetpea83

Open Season 2.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Big Lebowski.  (true classic..lol)


----------



## Cindi

I am Number 4 - much eye rolling was necessary. LOL


----------



## frick&frack

^true...so disappointing



tron legacy


----------



## Weekend shopper

Hangover 2


----------



## kemina22

Thor. For the 3rd time. 

Seriously, if any of my friends still haven't seen it, they need to find another movie buddy.


----------



## MarneeB

New Moon


----------



## flwrgirl

Pirates 2. Wanna see Pirates 4 but have to catch-up first.


----------



## iadmireyoo

love and other drugs


----------



## Stacyy

Hangover 2.. which was definitely not as good as the first one.


----------



## oceansportrait

Love That Boy (has Ellen Page before she hit it big with "Juno"!)


----------



## frick&frack

monty python & the holy grail


----------



## sunglow

The American


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hangover Part II


----------



## frick&frack

the dilemma


----------



## .jourdyn.

-Pirates of the Caribbean 4
-I Am Number Four


----------



## needloub

Incendiary, really good movie


----------



## sunglow

I Am Number Four


----------



## cakegirl

Blue Valentine- Michelle Williams was incredible, but the movie is just so depressing.


----------



## frick&frack

royal wedding


----------



## it'sanaddiction

the Weight of Water


----------



## frick&frack

red


----------



## GirlFriday

Limitless...it was alright.


----------



## frick&frack

austin powers 2


----------



## conrad18

I Am Number Four


----------



## wetbandit42

Bridesmaids - Hilarious!
Love, Wedding, Marriage (w/ Mandy Moore, Kellan Lutz & Jessica Szohr) - I really liked it! I "rented" it on TWC on demand.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Battle Los Angeles*


----------



## gelbergirl

Midnight in Paris (for the 2nd time because I thought it was just wonderful)


----------



## needloub

cakegirl said:


> Blue Valentine- Michelle Williams was incredible, but the movie is just so depressing.



It was depressing


----------



## SerraEstrella

Hangover 2, funny but no where near the laughter in the 1st one.


----------



## Cindi

The Mechanic - good action movie


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The American with George Clooney.  Possibly the worst movie I have seen in a while!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Paul


----------



## GhstDreamer

Tron Legacy - not that good.


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 4


----------



## conrad18

The Fighter - Didn't like it as much as I thought I would.  The best part about the movie was Mark Walhberg's physique.


----------



## kaitydid

Black Swan (for the fifth time!)


----------



## Cindi

No Strings Attached - it was actually cute


----------



## MakeupDIY

I'm watching Flight Plan right now


----------



## frick&frack

you'll never get rich


----------



## terps08

Just watched Bridesmaids last night - some flaws, but a very funny movie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cryus...horrible...


----------



## gelbergirl

kaitydid said:


> Black Swan (for the fifth time!)



wow!  Five times!


----------



## kaitydid

gelbergirl said:


> wow! Five times!


 
Haha, yeah, I love that movie. :shame: I got the DVD as a graduation gift, so I had to see it again!


----------



## honuhonu

Water for Elephants - great movie.


----------



## sbelle

Too Big to Fail


----------



## sunglow

The Hangover 2


----------



## lisalovesshoes

X Men First Class - Love!


----------



## MakeupDIY

New Moon


----------



## frick&frack

tin men series


----------



## kaitydid

Gracie's Choice - one of my favorite Lifetime movies!


----------



## NagaJolokia

_X-Men: First Class_- Good movie.
_The Hangover II_- Thought it was somewhat better than the first one, which was just okay.

oh..and just 2/3 of the_Kung Fu Panda 2_ movie because the kids in the audience were especially on bad behavior. This is the very first time I had to leave before a movie finished in my life. My boyfriend even spotted a few of the parents encouraging their kids to be loud! He gave a complaint to a custodian and they did give us free tickets for another movie and apologized.


----------



## NYCBelle

Honey I Shrunk the Kids lol :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

the cable guy


----------



## wetbandit42

Tangled - cute movie!


----------



## Odette

Twilight (lol)


----------



## needloub

Elizabeth
Letters to Juliet


----------



## Love Of My Life

letters to juliet... sweet movie and Vanessa Redgrave.. awesome as usual...


----------



## frick&frack

henry poole is here


----------



## Normamargot

The Hangover Part 2 (same movie basically as Part 1); Kung Fu Panda (Better than part 1)


----------



## pond23

The Hangover Part II last weekend.


----------



## frick&frack

green hornet


----------



## Cindi

True Grit - not really my type of movie but I liked it. Hubby LOVED it.


----------



## Jira

X-Men: First Class


----------



## mimoko

The hurt locker- I was blown away....


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## Cindi

X-Men - Great movie! Hubby and I both loved it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

valentino: the last emperor


----------



## it'sanaddiction

True Grit


----------



## IrisCole

Hunger


----------



## frick&frack

the tenant of wildfell hall


----------



## sunglow

Grown Ups


----------



## sbelle

Company Men


----------



## Seanymph

Insidious!!!!


----------



## kirsten

X-Men First Class - I'd give it a "B."


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Devil by M. Night Shamamalama


----------



## chengj

Bridesmaids


----------



## Cindi

Company Men- good movie but a little too depressingly realistic.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Source Code


----------



## klj

Black Swan..thought it was meh..


----------



## sbelle

The Bang Bang Club


----------



## kaitydid

Finding Nemo - such a cute movie!


----------



## hunniesochic

Thor


----------



## KatsBags

Apollo 13... for the 36475675th time... DH's favorite movie.

I LOVE Ed Harris in it (or in any movie!)


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Midnight in Paris


----------



## ahwin

x-men first class. i really enjoyed it


----------



## admat97

The Dreamers - Michael Pitt...wow!


----------



## frick&frack

goonies


----------



## BasketballCourt

Midnight in Paris... loved it! Rachel McAdams' character had the best wardrobe.


----------



## frick&frack

finding nemo


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Was home sick all weekend so we watched quite a few!

Willow 
Eclipse
Deadline
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
HP 1-3


----------



## Swanky

the Hangover 2


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Super 8


----------



## frick&frack

wall-E


----------



## sunglow

Psycho (the original version)


----------



## carvedwords

True Grit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hangover 2--part 1 was better.


----------



## kaitydid

A Bug's Life


----------



## IrisCole

True Grit   The Coen brothers!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ratatouille.


----------



## shamrock0421

Bridesmaids


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Mechanic


----------



## Samia

Priest


----------



## frick&frack

the tudors season 4 disc 1


----------



## karenbabi

freakonomics


----------



## gelbergirl

Super 8


----------



## Spendaholic

*Paul* - Love this movie.


----------



## kaitydid

Hannah Montana: The Movie :shame: Don't judge! There was nothing else on TV and I was bored...


----------



## fsubabe

XMen first class


----------



## frick&frack

the tudors season 4 disc 2


----------



## sunglow

Just Go With It


----------



## wilding

Black swan. I lost interest partway through though.


----------



## PrincessGina

hangover 2


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## dirgni

The King's Speech! So moving!


----------



## frick&frack

the tudors season 4 disc 3


----------



## Jira

Super 8


----------



## mimoko

The blind side- sandra bullock


----------



## sbelle

Super 8.  (super movie!)


----------



## Blo0ondi

the princess diaries!


----------



## heather123

113 Assassins, and it was great!


----------



## Cindi

Green Lantern - not great. I love Ryan Reynolds so that is the only reason I would give it even 2 stars. Hubby was not impressed either and he loves superhero movies. And for anyone that goes to see it there is a short preview after the credits for the next Green Lantern movie.


----------



## kateincali

The Rite. Not even Anthony Hopkins could save it.


----------



## kaitydid

Waitress - I thought it was pretty good!
The Queen - Wasn't my favorite, but I thought the acting was quite good.
William and Kate - I thought it was really cute!


----------



## sunglow

How Do You Know


----------



## needloub

Elizabeth: The Golden Age


----------



## kaitydid

Beyond the Blackboard - Such an inspirational movie! I cried several times throughout the movie. It also made me excited to become a teacher.


----------



## frick&frack

james bond: goldfinger


----------



## gelbergirl

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## Belle49

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## sbelle

X Men - First Class


----------



## Cindi

The Rite - slow but not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## anitalilac

yogi bear - it was ok.


----------



## cakegirl

Midnight in Paris-very cute


----------



## Blo0ondi

Up >> so nice!


----------



## gelbergirl

Meek's Cutoff


----------



## Normamargot

Green Lantern!  Wow was it bad: boring story, wooden acting, it dragged, miscast actors!


----------



## peace43

X-Men: First Class and Super 8


----------



## frick&frack

old school
the incredibles


----------



## gelbergirl

Taps (again)


----------



## dress1

Julie and Julia


----------



## Cindi

Somewhere - Seriously THE most boring movie I have ever seen. I get that even though he is a big movie star his life is empty but they managed to make the movie just as boring as his life. If that was their intention then they definitely succeeded. Do yourself a favor and skip this one.


----------



## kaitydid

Bruce Almighty


----------



## frick&frack

star wars: empire strikes back


----------



## Jeannam2008

I watched Sex and the City 2 Saturday night on HBO


----------



## Love4MK

The Hangover: Part II
Surprisingly hilarious!


----------



## terps08

Biutiful


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How was it, terps? I was looking for that movie this weekend and could not find it..

Children of Men.
The Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## ellacoach

Garden State, which was 2 weeks ago...haven't watched a movie sense. I love this movie so much!


----------



## frick&frack

I've loved you so long


----------



## twin53

interview with a vampire


----------



## GirlFriday

Rango


----------



## frick&frack

elegy


----------



## Blo0ondi

pride and prejudice


----------



## wetbandit42

Soul Surfer - loved it! I cried for at least half the movie, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

girl next door


----------



## needloub

The Color Purple


----------



## gelbergirl

The Art of Getting By


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 1


----------



## aklein

Bad Teacher ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

aklein said:


> Bad Teacher ...




You actually went to go see that movie?!  Just the previews alone looked bad..


----------



## aklein

Sweetpea83 said:


> You actually went to go see that movie?!  Just the previews alone looked bad..


 
It was beyond awful.  I actually go to a lot of screenings of movies before they come out, so at least I didn't pay to see it.  I hoped it would be funny ... it wasn't.  It was the longest 90 minutes of my life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank goodness you didn't have to pay!


----------



## yellow08

*Bridesmaids*-Movies:lolots:
*Shrek*-Home (the last one, don't remember the title)


----------



## frick&frack

my sassy girl


----------



## willyxjai

super 8


----------



## GirlFriday

Lincoln Lawyer.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## patchworkworld

A Woman, a Gun and a Noodle Shop


----------



## frick&frack

the mill on the floss


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Tree of Life.


----------



## Love4MK

_The Adjustment Bureau_ - Fantastic!


----------



## ephemeraldream

dream cruise - worst horror movie ever
kung fu panda 2


----------



## Cindi

The Dilemma - just ok


----------



## coconutsboston

Bodyguard.  It's on TV, and I wasn't allowed to watch it when I was a kid and it had just come out.  19 years later here I am trying to see what all of the fuss was about and why my parents sequestered me while they watched it together.  So far, I didn't  miss much...


----------



## frick&frack

what love is


----------



## wetbandit42

Bad Teacher. Super funny!


----------



## Cindi

The Adjustment Bureau - Great movie!


----------



## Normamargot

Bad Teacher...has some funny moments; Cars 2...too frantic!


----------



## mocha.lover

Cars 2


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me
the little mermaid


----------



## Blo0ondi

Jab we met >> bollywood
final distenation 2


----------



## IrisCole

Monogamy 
Bruno 
Rubber (this will easily be a new cult classic! so strange/bizarre/fun)


----------



## Spendaholic

*Unknown *- Very good film.


----------



## randr21

green lantern - i will watch anything with ry re


----------



## frick&frack

my blueberry nights


----------



## sbelle

Green Lantern


----------



## kaitydid

Mr. Popper's Penguins - Such a cute movie!


----------



## thenorthwood

Two documentaries:
Exit Through the Gift Shop
Lucky


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Doom 
Hot Tub Time Machine
Pirates of the Caribbean : On Stranger Tides


----------



## gsmom

it was a movie-thon weekend here....

Unknown - eh.....
The Adjustment Bureau - Liked it, great chemistry between Damon/Blunt
Bad Teacher - Crass, hilarious, borderline sick obscene
Midnight in Paris - Really loved this....the city, the architecture, art, etc....beautiful


----------



## frick&frack

the family that preys


----------



## H_addict

Bad Teacher [Cam is great, movie isn't so much]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

In Her Skin
Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## Daydrmer

Bad Teacher


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 3


----------



## ksammon

x-men 1st class


----------



## kaitydid

Paul Blart: Mall Cop - It wasn't that bad, actually! I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## crunchy buns

kaitydid said:


> Paul Blart: Mall Cop - It wasn't that bad, actually! I enjoyed watching it.


 
I liked that movie too

I seen cars2 with the kids over the weekend


----------



## aklein

Transformers 3


----------



## frick&frack

wacky races


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Faster...mindless entertainment for 1.5 hrs


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Green Lantern_- Good movie. I'm glad I didn't listen to the critics.


----------



## frick&frack

emma


----------



## Love4MK

_Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time_ - Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

velveteen rabbit


----------



## Cindi

Biutiful - Great movie but very dark and emotional.


----------



## franquiz02

The original Fright Night was the last movie I saw and now I can't wait for the remake. If you haven't seen the trailer for the new one, check it out it looks amazing. http://fright.nu/0000q61


----------



## Cindi

Beastly - cheesy but not terrible. Hubby gave it a B for Bad acting. LOL


----------



## LoveShoes&Bags

This picture is from Mary in the movie "From Prada to Nada"So is this a Prada? Does anybody know?


----------



## LoveShoes&Bags

LoveShoes&Bags said:


> This picture is from Mary in the movie "From Prada to Nada"So is this a Prada? Does anybody know?


----------



## blackadara

Cindi said:


> Beastly - cheesy but not terrible. Hubby gave it a B for Bad acting. LOL



That was my trade-off movie.  I'll go see transformers 3 if my bf watched this with me last night.  It wasn't great but it was an ok way kill a couple of hours.


----------



## frick&frack

enchanted april


----------



## IrisCole

Days of Heaven


----------



## Cindi

Blue Valentine - good movie, sad though..great acting all around


----------



## frick&frack

^agreed




enchanted april...again


----------



## excessbaggage

Transformers 3

Frances McDormand's character asked for her green Birkin in Ostrich, her assistant hands her a green Kelly. Don't know much about Hermes, but I do know the diff. 

 Plus, I was amazed at how that girl ran in 5in Louboutins! 

twas not as good as Green Lantern, IMHO.


----------



## Cindi

Barney's Version - Excellent movie! Paul Giamatti is an amazing actor.


----------



## sbelle

Cedar Rapids


----------



## frick&frack

bonhoeffer


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Black Death         Eeep!  4stars

Shutter Island      Wow!  4 stars


----------



## frick&frack

zoolander


----------



## Cindi

Season Of The Witch - what a crappy waste of time.


----------



## carvedwords

Pirates #1


----------



## Theoutfitter08

Charlie St. Cloud


----------



## frick&frack

up!


----------



## BgaHolic

Rumor Has It


----------



## Cindi

The Eagle - horrible waste of time


----------



## kaitydid

College Road Trip - I love that movie! Very cute and funny movie.


----------



## sunglow

Transformers: Dark of the Moon


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Green Lantern - not as bad as the critics reviews.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

brokeback mountain


----------



## rx4dsoul

Transformers III . More enjoyable than the previous one but cant say much bout the new Victorias secret model turned actress and i think about 25mins of the movie focused on her looks.... I went with a bunch of cousins and nephews/nieces who engagingly cheered when the 'Bots triumphed and the good guys said something cool


----------



## CCfor C

Midnight in Paris..Woody Allen's new movie...wonderful. He makes cities come alive!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Transformers.... loved it! Made me want to go base jumping..... LOL


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bad Teacher...not bad


----------



## Olesya

Drive Angry. Crazy, crazy movie with senseless violence, unnecessary profanity, and over the top nudity.

I loved it.


----------



## frick&frack

meet the parents


----------



## admat97

Yesterday:

The Exam and Cube


----------



## sbelle

Larry Crowne


----------



## golden's mom

Larry Crowne


----------



## dress1

Sebelle and golden's mom,

How was Larry Crowne? The critics are calling it a flop for Tom Hanks. What did you like and dislike about the movie?

Thanks!


----------



## bisbee

Just got back from "Midnight in Paris" - loved it!


----------



## kaitydid

Monte Carlo - I loved it! Very cute movie.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jaws


----------



## BluMochi

Cars 2


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Blue Valentine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Super 8.


----------



## heather123

Inside. Cutting edge French horror movie. Not for the squeamish.


----------



## frick&frack

talladega nights


----------



## Jira

Transformers 3


----------



## frick&frack

closing the ring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dark Water.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Battle Los Angeles


----------



## frick&frack

my mother's castle


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

*Let Me In* - I really liked it. Was nothing like I thought it would be. A totally different take on the vampire hoopla.


----------



## gelbergirl

Larry Crowne


----------



## admat97

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark - 1979


----------



## frick&frack

true blood season 3 disc 1


----------



## wetbandit42

Monte Carlo. Cute movie!


----------



## hunniesochic

Insidious


----------



## hunniesochic

Just Go With It


----------



## wetbandit42

Horrible Bosses - so funny! I  Jason Sudeikis!


----------



## Cindi

Red Riding Hood - what a boring piece of crap. Do yourself a favor and skip this one.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Insidious - ok, but not really scary
Scream 4 - no comment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Juno.


----------



## Normamargot

Horrible Bosses...so damn funny  Transformers...loved the Star Trek quotes and Leonard Nimoy's voice work...better than the 2nd, but not by much...missed Megan!


----------



## Necromancer

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## frick&frack

toy story 2


----------



## RedDuchess

True Grit, amazing


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Woman - wow....
Super - I really liked this movie. Funny throughout and endearing at the end.


----------



## thenorthwood

The Help

It was enjoyable and had some charming and funny moments but not something I'd watch again.  As usual the book was much better and some things felt glossed over but that's what happens when you make a 450 page book into a movie!


----------



## Cindi

The Lincoln Lawyer - Good movie, hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## melissatrv

Saw a pre-screen of Friends With Benefits tonight.  Good movie, but not "you have to see this" great...typical romantic comedy formula.


----------



## frick&frack

cyrano de bergerac
wall-e


----------



## kirsten

Horrible Bosses - 4 stars.


----------



## chengj

Harry Potter Part 2

I'm really sad that it's over.


----------



## frick&frack

camille claudel


----------



## Cindi

Horrible Bosses - Hubby and I cackled through the entire movie.


----------



## queenofchic

Beastly --- So slow!  I want my 2hrs back.
The Other Woman  ---Watch if you're bored.


----------



## MarneeB

Zookeeper. I liked it even though it was silly. I'm a big fan of Kevin James' and The King of Queens so I'll watch just about anything he's in!


----------



## frick&frack

toy story


----------



## GhstDreamer

X-Men: First Class - more entertaining than I thought it would be and definitely better than the other X-Men movies.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows: Part 2


----------



## hunniesochic

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore (2010)


----------



## Necromancer

Black Swan. It was meh.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hurt Locker


----------



## dress1

Eat Pray Love


----------



## Seanymph

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## gelbergirl

The Tree of Life


----------



## hunniesochic

Bad Teacher


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Prince of Persia


----------



## Cindi

Insidious - good movie, creepy


----------



## wetbandit42

Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## pinklepurr

wetbandit42 said:


> Harry Potter & The Deathly Hallows Part 2


Ditto...it was a little disappointing


----------



## RedDuchess

The Kids are all right


----------



## Seanymph

Cindi said:


> Insidious - good movie, creepy




Hell yeah!!!! That movie had me squeezing the life out of my cat LOL!!!


----------



## frick&frack

star wars IV


----------



## lovehgss1

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 2

The King's Speech


----------



## simone72

Horrible bosses = horrible movie


----------



## needloub

Client #9: The Rise and Fall of Eliot Spitzer


----------



## CandiGirl82

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Despicable Me - so cute and funny even if you don't have kids (like me).


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

needloub said:


> Client #9: The Rise and Fall of Eliot Spitzer



Ooh, how was this?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Gantz the movie


----------



## Cindi

Hall Pass - just ok even though I love Owen Wilson


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Hp
Transformers 3

I can't wait for dark knight to come out nxt yr


----------



## lovehgss1

Transformers 3 ...a bit convoluted but I'm an action junkie so I liked it.


----------



## frick&frack

monsters inc


----------



## sunglow

Despicable Me


----------



## needloub

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ooh, how was this?



I enjoyed it very much! It gives you ALL sides to this over-sensationalized story.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chicago
Grown Ups


----------



## Sweetpea83

sunglow said:


> Despicable Me




Such a cute movie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Biutiful
The Tillman Story


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Tron     DH said is was much better than the first.

Despicable Me          Loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## Chantilly0379

Just started watching Insidious & the DH is out plyn cards so I will prob b scared $hitless!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Harry Potter Deathly Hallows part II...
nice...because everyone wants closure ...but not as enjoyable as Transformers III.


----------



## NY_Mami

Hey Arnold!: The Movie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

gelbergirl said:


> Three Men and a Baby


I loved that movie!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Transformers 3


----------



## lily25

I'm watching red riding hood now!~


----------



## loves

malena (loooooove monica belluci)

and before that mildred pierce


----------



## gelbergirl

Horrible Bosses


----------



## frick&frack

monsters inc


----------



## VuittonsLover

Bad Teacher and it was great!


----------



## kaitydid

Cyberbully - Pretty powerful movie. One of the best ABC Family movies I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Insidious! I was so scared watching it in the dark haha


----------



## lovefirey

horrible bosses and it was hilarious!


----------



## Normamargot

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2....loved it! Seeing it again this Saturday!


----------



## patchworkworld

Gabrielle (2005)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hall Pass. Funnier than I thought it would be.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1.  Going to see part 2 finally this weekend!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Due Date.. its a slow mover.


----------



## randr21

bad teacher...just ok


----------



## frick&frack

rango...surprisingly good


----------



## sunglow

The Lovely Bones


----------



## frick&frack

the eagle


----------



## Gurzzy

Hangover 2, ehhhh.

Harry Potter, loved it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Robin Hood: Men in Tights.


----------



## aklein

Captain America


----------



## gsmom

Limitless........Bradley Cooper


----------



## omgblonde

Get Him to the Greek.. it was funny, but I didn't think it was as funny as everyone made it out to be!


----------



## kaitydid

Ratatouille - Such a cute movie!


----------



## loves

Red riding hood 
Don't really like it


----------



## gelbergirl

Zookeeper


----------



## Sweetpea83

kaitydid said:


> Ratatouille - Such a cute movie!




I agree! Great movie..


----------



## VuittonsLover

Easy Money... Love this flick!


----------



## Chantilly0379

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## Chantilly0379

kaitydid said:


> Ratatouille - Such a cute movie!



This is a cute cartoon, unfortunantely I have to watch it a least 3 times a week w my 5yr old but I'm sure n 10yrs I'll look @ it & wish he was 5 again.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Cedar Rapids starring Ed Helms. Pretty good story but don't expect laugh out loud comedy.


----------



## coronita

Green Hornet. I fell asleep!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs  - excellent movie!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweetpea83 said:


> Robin Hood: Men in Tights.



aint never gonna get enough of this! hilarious


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, I agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chantilly0379 said:


> This is a cute cartoon, unfortunantely I have to watch it a least 3 times a week w my 5yr old but I'm sure n 10yrs I'll look @ it & wish he was 5 again.




Haha, oh no!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sweetpea83 said:


> Haha, oh no!


 

After a few glasses of wine I do get a good laugh, LOL esp at the scene where he's asleep cooking and he snoorts at the girl and she knocks the poo out of him...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## coronita

Well I know tonight I am watching The Dilemma. I got mixed reviews from some people. My bf said it was really funny and a co-worker said it was awful. Let's see what happens!!


----------



## aklein

Crazy, stupid, love.
I really thought all of the funny stuff was in the trailer, but it was better than I expected it to be.  And Ryan Gosling is


----------



## coronita

aklein said:


> Crazy, stupid, love.
> I really thought all of the funny stuff was in the trailer, but it was better than I expected it to be. And Ryan Gosling is


 
Can't wait to see this. Except, I have to see Transformers 3 with the BF before this movie. Well, I don't HAVE to, but I know that's the good GF thing to do. lol


----------



## VuittonsLover

Top Gun!


----------



## LadyPHP

Harry Potter


----------



## kaitydid

WALL-E - I haven't seen it before until today, but I loved it! It was such a cute movie! WALL-E was just too adorable!


----------



## needloub

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^crazy family, huh?  I did enjoy the few shots of Hank Williams III in there though!

Watched The Mechanic remake...thought it was ok.  Haven't seen the original, DH said original was better.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Friends with Benefits


----------



## sunglow

Mr. Mom


----------



## Cindi

The Last Air Bender - My hubby owes me BIG time for making me watch this crap. I feel a serious chick flick payback movie happening.


----------



## wetbandit42

Friends with Benefits - I liked it better than No Strings Attached (which I also liked). Very funny!

There were a ton of senior citizens there, which surprised me. Must have been some sort of field trip or something.


----------



## needloub

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^crazy family, huh?  I did enjoy the few shots of Hank Williams III in there though!
> 
> Watched The Mechanic remake...thought it was ok.  Haven't seen the original, DH said original was better.



They are crazy...I couldn't help but laugh during some of the scenes!


----------



## purple pie

"Long kiss goodnight"

A female agent who really kicks butt! 

PP, x


----------



## frick&frack

tuesdays with morrie


----------



## MarneeB

Planet 51. Wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Monsters Inc. ( so cute!)


----------



## sbelle

Insidious


----------



## Love Of My Life

sarah's key


----------



## chengj

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Cindi

Battle: Los Angeles - 2 hours of constant fighting. No story really. Hubby really liked it. I could have happily skipped it. LOL


----------



## lovehgss1

Captain America...good comic book sillynessn and corny good fun!


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean


----------



## Althea G.

Deathly Hallows 2!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Nobody's Fool (1994)  Paul Newman, Jessica Tandy, Melanie Griffith and Bruce Willis


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Dinner for Schmucks   2 stars

Twilight Eclipse   If it wasn't for Jacob, I would feel like I wasted an hour of my life.


----------



## hazeltt

Horrible Bosses


----------



## needloub

Starship Troopers


----------



## coronita

Captain America. We were going to see Transformers 3D but that was sold out. CA was a good movie, just a little cheesy!


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 2


----------



## kaitydid

Winnie the Pooh - I loved it! It was so cute! I'm a big fan of Pooh and his friends.


----------



## Normamargot

Captain America...loved it; saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows again as well...


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Had a lazy weekend. Not feeling so hot, plus had a sick lil one.

-I Am Number Four (Redbox)
-Lincoln Lawyer (Redbox)
-Harry Potter Deathly Hallows prt 1 (Redbox)
-The Way Back (Netflix)


----------



## purseinsanity

Just came back from The Zookeeper with the kids.  Not bad.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Normamargot said:


> Captain America...loved it; saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows again as well...


 
Loved Captain America too! Caught Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows too. Good Weekend!


----------



## needloub

The Doctor


----------



## sunglow

Mommie Dearest


----------



## Cindi

Cedar Rapids - some funny scenes but overall just ok.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..kinda disappointed by it..

Limitless.


----------



## needloub

sunglow said:


> Mommie Dearest



NOOOOO WIIIIIRRREE HAAAANNNGERS!! 

Sorry I had to...


----------



## gelbergirl

You Got Served


----------



## IrisCole

Captain America


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Horrible Bosses, I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## H_addict

*Horrible Bosses* -- TOO FUNNY!!! Jen Aniston (who I am not a huge fan of) was HYSTERICAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

my family & other animals


----------



## IrisCole

Rec 2 -- not quite as good as the first, but still really well done!


----------



## kaitydid

Toy Story and Toy Story 2 - Love these movies! The third one was just as good too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Proposal.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Friends W/ Benefits- it had its moments.


----------



## Cindi

Drive Angry - I think I just lost what little respect I had left for Nicholas Cage. That movie was beyond stupid.


----------



## marie-lou

Suspect Zero... Not very good!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

True Grit! It's a must see.


----------



## Cindi

Sucker Punch - I want my 2 hours back! Hated it.


----------



## frick&frack

freezer burn


----------



## Sweetpea83

P.S. I love you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Captain America. so-so...


----------



## frick&frack

season of the witch


----------



## gelbergirl

crazy stupid love


----------



## frick&frack

ramen girl


----------



## aklein

The Change Up

It was probably the worst movie I have EVER seen. EVER.


----------



## Cindi

Source Code- Great movie! Hubby and I both loved it.


----------



## Love4MK

_The Lincoln Lawyer_
Loved it!  It followed the book perfectly!


----------



## Cindi

Captain America - good but not great. I was a bit disappointed. We waited through a MILLION hours of credits to get to the 20 second "Avengers" preview. That looks good.


----------



## frick&frack

spring breakdown


----------



## sbelle

Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## needloub

First Knight


----------



## lovehgss1

Cowboys and Aliens...silly but who cares Daniel Craig and Harrison Ford are worth the price of admission.


----------



## iloveelmo

Friends with benefits


----------



## Normamargot

Cowboys and Aliens...thought it was a very good blend of the two genres!


----------



## patchworkworld

Autumn Sonata (1978)


----------



## Love4MK

_Arthur_ (the one with Russell Brand)
It was surprisingly funny!


----------



## DisCo

Limitless starring Bradley Cooper and Robert de Niro...interesting


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Town.. its excellent!


----------



## Compass Rose

Cowboys and Aliens.  It actually was quite good.  Loved Harrison Ford and Daniel Craig.


----------



## frick&frack

children of the century


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Tourist


----------



## FashionGal18

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Let me in & The Lincoln Lawyer.


----------



## terps08

Friends with Benefits - it was really good, unexpectedly!


----------



## frick&frack

the little mermaid


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Captain America


----------



## J`adore LV

Captain America


----------



## sparrows1

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Smurfs


----------



## NagaJolokia

Sucker Punch - Okay-ish. 
Season of the Witch - Okay movie.
Your Highness - Kind of lame.
Captain America- Great movie.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Despicable Me - Again cause I love it


----------



## frick&frack

parts of "letters to juliet"...so ridiculously sappy


----------



## GhstDreamer

Last night: Tangled - horrible movie (reaffirmed my dislike of Disney) and The Lincoln Lawyer - not good

Today: Space Battleship Yamato - decent action flick


----------



## KayuuKathey

2 Fast 2 Furious

& Charlie's Angels Full Throtle


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Cowboys & Aliens- it was alright.


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> parts of "letters to juliet"...so ridiculously sappy



It is really sappy! 

_Nothing Like the Holidays_


----------



## wetbandit42

Crazy, Stupid, Love. Really good!


----------



## gelbergirl

Friends with Benefits


----------



## bisbee

We saw Crazy, Stupid Love and Friends with Benefits last weekend.  Both were cute.  Didn't feel like I wasted my time!


----------



## karenbabi

The King's Speech on dvd


----------



## Normamargot

Crazy, Stupid, Love as well!


----------



## Seanymph

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

fathers & sons


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Good Hair (Chris Rock documentary)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Green Hornet


----------



## kaitydid

The Parent Trap (1998) - Love that movie!


----------



## MrsTGreen

The Smurfs


----------



## Jeannam2008

Just Go With It.


----------



## aklein

30 Minutes or Less.


----------



## frick&frack

interstate 60


----------



## kayti

The Hangover 2


----------



## H_addict

*Crazy Stupid Love* ... save your money


----------



## kaitydid

Marie Antoinette - Another movie I love.


----------



## Cindi

Ironclad - Hubby loves these type of "sword and sandal" movies. After 30 mins he was like "turn this crap off". LOL  Worst movie ever.


----------



## kirsten

Crazy, Stupid, Love - I enjoyed it. It wasn't as funny as I thought it would be though but still enjoyable. Ryan Gosling is !


----------



## hunniesochic

Zookeeper


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## gelbergirl

The Good Girl


----------



## needloub

Sherrybaby


----------



## GhstDreamer

Transformers 3 - poor scriptwriting, bad acting, vapid and not entertaining at all.


----------



## kaitydid

Beauty and the Beast - I just love the Disney classics!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Diary of a Whimpy Kid.  - Roderick Rules


----------



## gelbergirl

The Change-Up


----------



## kateincali

Cowboys and Aliens - Liked it but didn't love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beyond Borders.


----------



## Cindi

Unknown - not great but good...worth watching.


----------



## sbelle

Fast Five


----------



## Belle49

Smurfs (The kids loved it and it was cute)

Red Riding hood (I enjoyed it)


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Main St and Sunshine Cleaning. Loved both


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland (tim burton version)


----------



## needloub

Predators - just awful


----------



## Cindi

Frozen - scary


----------



## fsubabe

Captain America. Made me even more excited about seeing the avengers next year.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Crazy.Stupid.Love

It was fantastic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Original Sin.


----------



## frick&frack

chloe


----------



## Chantilly0379

Donnie Brasco


----------



## frick&frack

fool's gold


----------



## gelbergirl

Up in the Air
and
Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## lil_peanut

Cowboys and Aliens - Worth the price of admission solely to watch Daniel Craig ride a horse.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Smurfs.


----------



## kaitydid

Fried Green Tomatoes - It's become one of my favorite films.


----------



## frick&frack

the sorcerer's apprentice


----------



## roxys

Crazy Stupid Love. Ryan Gosling


----------



## NYCBelle

Phantom of the Opera last night... Gerard Butler


----------



## sbelle

Captain America


----------



## irishlass1029

Citizen Kane - again.


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Change Up - two thumbs down


----------



## kaitydid

Tarzan - I've been on a Disney kick lately and have been revisiting my childhood.  Still love them as much as I did as a kid. 



frick&frack said:


> pride & prejudice


 
I can't help but ask what version. I love Pride and Prejudice!


----------



## nyssa.

Crazy, Stupid, Love. It was surprisingly amazing! I think I'll be watching this again 



frick&frack said:


> pride & prejudice


LOVE Pride and Prejudice!


----------



## frick&frack

the hangover (needed a good laugh)






kaitydid said:


> Tarzan - I've been on a Disney kick lately and have been revisiting my childhood.  Still love them as much as I did as a kid.
> 
> I can't help but ask what version. I love Pride and Prejudice!


^I own most of my favorite disney movies, & I enjoy them now as much as I ever did.

I own both the BBC & kiera knightly versions of P&P, but I watched kiera's version yesterday with my mom & aunt (my aunt hadn't seen that one).  even though it's not as faithful to the book, I still love it.  I enjoy the new interpretation.




nyssa. said:


> Crazy, Stupid, Love. It was surprisingly amazing! I think I'll be watching this again
> 
> LOVE Pride and Prejudice!


^glad to hear crazy stupid love is good.  I want to see it.

P&P is my favorite book & movie!!!


----------



## queenofchic

Arthur & The Source Code --- Don't waste your time.


----------



## kaitydid

Beauty and the Beast - I absolutely love this movie! The story, the music... Love it! I'm about to watch it again. 



frick&frack said:


> I own most of my favorite disney movies, & I enjoy them now as much as I ever did.
> 
> I own both the BBC & kiera knightly versions of P&P, but I watched kiera's version yesterday with my mom & aunt (my aunt hadn't seen that one). even though it's not as faithful to the book, I still love it. I enjoy the new interpretation.


 
My friends and I were talking one day at school and we all made the comment how we loved the Disney classics and how we're going to watch them with our kids. I never get tired of watching them. I even went to go see the new Winnie the Pooh movie and enjoyed it as much as I did when I was a kid. I don't think I'll ever outgrow Disney!

I _love_ the Keira Knightley version! I own both versions too, but every time the Keira Knightley version is on TV, I watch it. I just love it and I thought Keira played Elizabeth perfectly. Pride and Prejudice is my favorite movie and book too!


----------



## gelbergirl

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Blo0ondi

what happens in vagas


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## frick&frack

the young victoria


----------



## frick&frack

kaitydid said:


> My friends and I were talking one day at school and we all made the comment how we loved the Disney classics and how we're going to watch them with our kids. I never get tired of watching them. I even went to go see the new Winnie the Pooh movie and enjoyed it as much as I did when I was a kid. I don't think I'll ever outgrow Disney!
> 
> I _love_ the Keira Knightley version! I own both versions too, but every time the Keira Knightley version is on TV, I watch it. I just love it and I thought Keira played Elizabeth perfectly. Pride and Prejudice is my favorite movie and book too!



nope...you never will outgrow disney...you're a kid at heart (like me)!  I haven't seen the new Pooh movie, but I want to take my nieces to see it.  glad to hear that it's good.


----------



## kaitydid

frick&frack said:


> nope...you never will outgrow disney...you're a kid at heart (like me)! I haven't seen the new Pooh movie, but I want to take my nieces to see it. glad to hear that it's good.


 
Definitely take them to see it! I was smiling the whole time when I saw it with my mom and sister. We all enjoyed it.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Repo Men


----------



## jisatsu

rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Horrible Bosses


----------



## frick&frack

king lear


----------



## gelbergirl

The Help


----------



## frick&frack

old school :lolots:


----------



## VuittonsLover

Crazy Stupid Love.

Looooooooved it!


----------



## frick&frack

knowing


----------



## lovehgss1

Friends with Benefits

Crazy Stupid Love---loved it

Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## Normamargot

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## VuittonsLover

How do you know.

its terrible..lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

The Help. amazing.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Planet of the Apes -- liked it a lot!

Dracula 2000 (lol)


----------



## Cindi

Mao's Last Dancer - about a Chinese Ballet dancer. He is amazing. Good movie.

Chloe - The twist at the end got me otherwise it was ok.


----------



## frick&frack

the blind side


----------



## rx4dsoul

Friends With Benefits
Storyline not too far off from No STrings Attached....


----------



## gelbergirl

Beginners


----------



## VuittonsLover

Somethings Gotta Give


----------



## Normamargot

2012 and a Hallmark TV movie Honeymoon for One


----------



## Mette

Jane Eyre. I loved it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Insidious


----------



## frick&frack

the A team


----------



## VuittonsLover

tangled.

was so cute.


----------



## All About LV

Knockaround Guys - liked it


----------



## sunglow

Jumping the Broom


----------



## coronita

Crazy Stupid Love. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## kaitydid

The Help - Great movie!


----------



## lovehgss1

Glee live 3d...loads of fun. Plus there's a little kid who is too adorable.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Life as we know it.


----------



## frick&frack

knowing


----------



## sbelle

The Help


----------



## frick&frack

visioneers


----------



## hunniesochic

Scream 4


----------



## gelbergirl

Love Potion No. 9 (Sandra Bullock)


----------



## IrisCole

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## chullie

In theatres:
HPDH2

Not in threatres:
Something Borrowed
Little Black Dress (Korean)


----------



## frick&frack

ghosts of girlfriends past


----------



## Sweetpea83

Finding Nemo.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

True Grit....I have not seen the original, but I was quite impressed with this movie.  I don't usually like movies with youngsters as main characters, but the girl in this movie was SHARP!


----------



## pond23

House of Wax - I wasn't too impressed with Paris Hilton's, uh, 'acting' skills.


----------



## TokidokiAngel

Unknown with Liam Neeson and January Jones


----------



## carvedwords

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## Cindi

Arthur- funny in spots but overall just ok.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Unthinkable - it was a decent gritty movie but not something I could watch again.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Rise of the Planet of the Apes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bride Wars...there was nothing else on tv....


----------



## Cindi

Priest - not as bad as I thought it would be. Hubby makes us watch anything with vampires in it.


----------



## kristal

The Guard


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Back Up Plan & It's Complicated


----------



## gelbergirl

One Hour Photo
30 Minutes or Less
Cowboys and Aliens


----------



## frick&frack

lake city


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Life As We Know It


----------



## frick&frack

a mighty wind


----------



## Cindi

Limitless - really good movie. Both hubby and I really liked it.


----------



## Sweet Tea

The Town


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Wild Target


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

She's the Man


----------



## kirsten

Back to the Future II


----------



## chunkylover53

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Disney's Aladdin


----------



## lovehgss1

I Am Number 4....terrible 

Last Chance Harvey...a bit slow moving but charming.

Morning Glory...surprisingly good.


Unknown...This could have been a good movie but they jumped the shark too many times.

True Grit...excellent movie.

Crazy Stupid Love...Loved it so much I saw it twice.


----------



## gelbergirl

Sarah's Key


----------



## flsurfergirl3

watching Soul Surfer...finally! 

i had to pause it 4 times already because i couldn't see through my tears :cry:


----------



## needloub

True Grit


----------



## frick&frack

the switch


----------



## Cindi

The Warrior's Way- Don't bother


----------



## donnaoh

No Country For Old Men, again, and loved it, again


----------



## KayuuKathey

Something Borrowed


----------



## Normamargot

The Help and 30 Minutes or Less


----------



## IrisCole

The Ghost Writer


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The Green Hornet.......snore


----------



## VuittonsLover

Jeepers Creepers.  wow.. it was really bad.

Thank god I never went to see it in the theater..lol


----------



## coronita

Something Borrowed. I loved it even though it did vary a little from the book.


----------



## hunniesochic

final destination 5


----------



## hunniesochic

big momma 2


----------



## frick&frack

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus


----------



## coronita

frick&frack said:


> The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus



How was that? It looked a bit strange!


----------



## frick&frack

coronita said:


> How was that? It looked a bit strange!


^I loved it (watched it a few times before now), but I like strange 




agora


----------



## IrisCole

Repo Men


----------



## GhstDreamer

Unstoppable - reminds me of Speed


----------



## pquiles

Conan.


----------



## hunniesochic

Paranormal Activity 2


----------



## aklein

_Martha Marcy May Marlene._

I think I liked it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rio
Rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## NYCBelle

Hall Pass...it was wack

The American...Clooney...the best thing about that movie


----------



## frick&frack

elizabeth 2


----------



## resalestar

The Switch. I love Jason Bateman even more now!


----------



## Fran0421

Friends with Benefits.. it was better than no strings attached.


----------



## Nieners

aklein said:


> _Martha Marcy May Marlene._
> 
> I think I liked it.



Where did you see it?


----------



## aklein

Nieners, I saw an early screening of it here in Boston.


----------



## frick&frack

wuthering heights


----------



## carvedwords

Arthur & The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## frick&frack

the groomsmen


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Help


----------



## frick&frack

much ado about nothing


----------



## needloub

Life as We Know It
Sunshine State


----------



## wetbandit42

Glee 3D


----------



## flwrgirl

The Tourist - better than I expected


----------



## ByMoonlight

The Help! I read the book before watching the movie but it didn't help stop me from crying. I guess I'm just a crybaby.


----------



## Cindi

Take Me Home Tonight - So much 80's cheesy goodness.   Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## hunniesochic

horrible bosses


----------



## KayuuKathey

Devil Wears Prada


----------



## irishlass1029

I finally saw Social Network.  I stay so far behind!


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland


----------



## thegoreprincess

The Wedding Date


----------



## frick&frack

gattica


----------



## VuittonsLover

Bad Teacher.


----------



## frick&frack

the barbarian invasions


----------



## sunglow

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## fsubabe

Something Borrowed.


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Friends with Benefits


----------



## IrisCole

Push


----------



## frick&frack

about a boy
ocean's 11


----------



## Normamargot

Conan the Barbarian...strictly for Jason


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Finding Nemo and Snow White


----------



## jadise

Midnight in Paris - made me want to travel to Paris asap


----------



## frick&frack

nanny mcphee returns


----------



## VuittonsLover

the shawshank redemption. 

I never get sick of this film.


----------



## notoriousliz

@ The theater - Fright Night (loved it)
@ Home - Country Strong


----------



## frick&frack

up in the air


----------



## coronita

frick&frack said:


> up in the air



I loved that movie!

I watched Rio last night. It was very cute. Today is probably an all day movie day too.


----------



## gelbergirl

Valkyrie
Grey Gardens


----------



## elleestbelle

in the theater...harry potter and the deathly hallows part 2...OMG!!!!!


----------



## Stilettolife

Kill Bill vol 1.  I was watching vol 2 but Comcast went out 4 mins into the movie.


----------



## JennySt

jadise said:


> Midnight in Paris - made me want to travel to Paris asap


 
"Midnight in Paris" was fabulous! Just saw the Anne Hathaway movie "One Day" incredible! We should all enjoy a first kiss like they had at the end of the movie.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Death Race


----------



## knics33

I recently caught Sex and the City 2 on TV... didn't like it as much as the first film. I also watched The Sandlot the other night with my boyfriend! Totally nostalgic for us both . We laughed our butts off lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

X-Men First Class.


----------



## IrisCole

Chloe.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Top Gun!

I just had to leave.. when Goose dies...LOL

Seen this movie 100s of times.. Never gets old!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hope Floats.


----------



## IrisCole

Last Night w/Sam Worthington and Kiera Knightley.  Sooo good.


----------



## blackadara

Shutter Island


----------



## emcosmo1639

Paris, I love you


----------



## frick&frack

that hamilton lady


----------



## loves

xmen the latest one. found it pretty boring actually

now, zookeeper


----------



## loves

IrisCole said:


> Last Night w/Sam Worthington and Kiera Knightley. Sooo good.


 
i liked this one too


----------



## dress1

Reversal of Fortune w/ Glenn Close and Jeremy Irons


----------



## needloub

Tangled


----------



## frick&frack

cheri


----------



## chunkylover53

Red Eye


----------



## frick&frack

megamind


----------



## needloub

The Adjustment Bureau - not good at all...


----------



## loves

the beaver


----------



## BgaHolic

No Strings Attached and loved it! Only thing is I am getting tired of Natalie Portman quickly because she is always playing depressed characters. Makes me believe it's because she can relate to them and maybe is IRL.


----------



## frick&frack

devdas


----------



## GhstDreamer

Solanin - great movie!


----------



## irishlass1029

Two for the Seesaw (Robert Mitchum and Shirley MacLain) and I am NOT happy about the way it ended.


----------



## Eliza_C

Cowboys and Aliens and Conan in the cinema. Really enjoyed both.

The Objective and Stranded on DVD - for the second time. Both movies about the Djinn and very cool.

Want to see Apollo 18 and The Troll movie just released here. Anyone seen them?

I hate girlie movies. I was forced to watch Lost in Translation again the other night and hated every minute until falling asleep after 45. I did warn my partner who managed to stay awake but regretted it ha ha.


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys


----------



## needloub

Clockers


----------



## coachlover89

My baby is missing on LMN.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys & Aliens.


----------



## dress1

Friday w/ Chris Tucker


----------



## KayuuKathey

dress1 said:


> Friday w/ Chris Tucker





Lol SAME.


----------



## frick&frack

rio


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## frick&frack

dragon hunters


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Help


----------



## lovehgss1

Our Idiot Brother...decent but not great.


----------



## frick&frack

jodhaa akbar


----------



## KatsBags

Just flipping through the channels and started watching Jaws 2.


----------



## gelbergirl

One Day


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hurricane


----------



## frick&frack

good dick


----------



## GhstDreamer

Crows Zero


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Rango


----------



## gelbergirl

The Debt


----------



## VuittonsLover

Wild Things


----------



## GhstDreamer

Crows Zero 2 - just as good and not as violent as some other Takashi Miike films.


----------



## sunglow

The Help


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Paul


----------



## carvedwords

Last Night


----------



## madamefifi

"Captain America" in the theatre, and "Hanna" on PPV.

"Hanna" was quite disappointing.


----------



## needloub

Anger Management


----------



## dress1

The Debt, The Help


----------



## Blo0ondi

one day >> not that good!


----------



## frick&frack

the fall


----------



## coronita

Contagion. I didn't like it at all and as a germophobe, it freaked me out!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Gantz: Perfect Answer. It was decent but not as good as Part 1.


----------



## lovehgss1

Contagion....I liked it but it was a bit slow moving and lacked dramatic punch.  I'm not a germaphobe and freak me out.


----------



## alliemia

Crazy, stupid love in theater
127 Hours on HBO


----------



## coronita

Piranha. Wth? Such a guy movie with all the sexual innuendos and boobs. (and blood) It wasn't my pick and it was a good thing it was free.


----------



## sunglow

Source Code


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Attack the Block


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## Cindi

Everything Must Go. Slow and depressing.


----------



## needloub

Mooz-lum


----------



## frick&frack

push


----------



## Sweetpea83

Contagion.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## frick&frack

your highness


----------



## heather123

The Crazies.


----------



## Pysche

Rise of the Planet of the Apes  This one is really cool and nice movie. Ceasar is really smart!


----------



## frick&frack

my last 5 girlfriends


----------



## IrisCole

Midnight in Paris -- it had some clever moments, but overall I wasn't a fan.


----------



## frick&frack

little black book


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Atonement


----------



## Cindi

Super - Over the top violence! Only rent this is you like that type of movie. I had no idea the movie was so graphic. My hubby loved it but he is a guy that likes comic books. I was not a fan.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Season of the Witch


----------



## sunglow

Something Borrowed


----------



## citychic78

Rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## frick&frack

from the earth to the moon


----------



## sedds

Colombiana


----------



## frick&frack

everything must go


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Never Let Me Go - Very good, but truly one of the most depressing movies that I have ever seen.


----------



## frick&frack

seven year itch


----------



## clu13

The Lincoln Lawyer - not a bad adaptation of a great book


----------



## heather123

Inception re-watch lined up, but I got sidetracked by the US Open tennis!


----------



## frick&frack

thor


----------



## rx4dsoul

cowboys and aliens. Enjoyable


----------



## Graw

Drive


----------



## queenofchic

Barbie: Princess Charm School


----------



## frick&frack

thor...again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wrecked.


----------



## Samia

Larry Crowne- It was ok


----------



## admat97

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark (2011)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Contagion


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hereafter.


----------



## lovehgss1

I Don't Know HowShe Does It...it was okay.


----------



## secretbabylay

In or out


----------



## clu13

Contagion - it was very bad


----------



## janice

The Debt and Contagion


----------



## gelbergirl

Driver
The Guard


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland


----------



## rubycat

Contagion

Not bad, the ending was not believable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Debt.


----------



## jburgh

The Big Lebowski...a masterpiece!


----------



## IrisCole

Drive -- So, so good.  Highly recommended.


----------



## frick&frack

mildred pierce


----------



## Cindi

Paul - more stupid than funny. You won't miss anything if you skip this one.


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Drive- totally not what I expected.  IDidn't care for it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Liar Game: The Movie again.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Blue Valentine


----------



## andy0704

Source Code


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 1


----------



## Spendaholic

Bridesmaids.


----------



## andy0704

When in Rome


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 2


----------



## luvtocarry

just watched "THE Wronged Man"


----------



## Bendelista

The Other Woman!  In fact I'm on PF right now trying to ID the gorgeous bag I saw on Natalie Portman's shoulder.  Can anyone help?


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Switch.


----------



## needloub

Notes on a Scandal


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

American Me


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 3


----------



## luvtocarry

Lord of The Ring...


----------



## PrettyCamellia

The Help


----------



## Stacyy

Contagion.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Drive.. felt like i was in slow motion entire movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Misery.


----------



## lily25

I just saw Something Borrowed, shucked.:giggles:


----------



## lily25

Spendaholic said:


> Bridesmaids.



Was it good?


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> fringe season 3 disc 2



I'm still in season 2. Is 3 any good?


----------



## VuittonsLover

Forrest Gump.


----------



## dress1

Is life like a box of chocolates? (Forrest Gump humor)


----------



## lil_peanut

Straw Dogs 
(If Askars hadn't been in it, I would have skipped it. I was the ONLY person in the theater today.)


----------



## VuittonsLover

BagsRLoVe said:


> Drive.. felt like i was in slow motion entire movie



So its not good...?  I was suppose to see this.. this weekend.


----------



## H_addict

Our Idiot Brother -- it was more sad than funny. And I am glad it only cost me $4 to see it ...


----------



## Spendaholic

lily25 said:


> Was it good?


 
Shockingly Bad, Over-Hyped Crap, It's meant to be the Hangover for us women but its nothing like it. Slow in parts and other clips/scenes of the film should have been cutout. 

Thats my Opinion


----------



## lily25

^ I believe you...


----------



## Gurzzy

X-Men first class. 

I thought it was great, had a lot of nods to the other movies and had a bit of a James Bond feel to it. One of the better superhero movies I have seen in a while, despite some cheesy acting and iffy CGI.


----------



## Cindi

Something Borrowed - Just ok.


----------



## douzz

Life as we know it - twice in 1 day xD


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Tangled


----------



## needloub

Country Strong


----------



## frick&frack

bridesmaids


----------



## VuittonsLover

Random Hearts


----------



## gelbergirl

Moneyball


----------



## Normamargot

Dolphin Tale


----------



## douzz

johnny english reborn xD
it was good


----------



## needloub

Limitless


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 3








lily25 said:


> I'm still in season 2. Is 3 any good?


it's fantastic!!!  it's my favorite so far!




Spendaholic said:


> Shockingly Bad, Over-Hyped Crap, It's meant to be the Hangover for us women but its nothing like it. Slow in parts and other clips/scenes of the film should have been cutout.


^agree 1000%


----------



## Stardust25

Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## lovehgss1

Killer Elite..too long but great fight sequences plus DeNiro is so cool in his role.


Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Bridesmaids - So underwhelmed. I am still mad that it didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## coronita

Jumping the Broom


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 4


----------



## Nienke

The King's Speech starring Colin Firth


----------



## Love4MK

_Tangled_ and I loved it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

X-Men: First Class
Thor


----------



## frick&frack

something borrowed


----------



## gelbergirl

Indecent Proposal


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Horrible Bosses  - so so funny :lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wanted.


----------



## Gurzzy

Drive

I had no idea that it was supposed to be an artsy, film noir type movie. They marketed it as an action movie IMO. I saw it with my dad and he hated it for that reason. I didn't mind it, the music was good (similar to Social Network), but I felt half the movie was just people staring at each other


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Funny Games US


----------



## SWlife

Just saw "I Don't Know How She Does It" with SJP this past weekend.
I really enjoyed it!


----------



## wilding

The Daisy Chain.


----------



## frick&frack

jane eyre


----------



## PropaFly

Black Swan...whadda waste of my time.


----------



## sweet_pees

crazy stupid love

jane eyre

hes just not that into you

something borrowed


----------



## VuittonsLover

Moneyball.

Slow start.. but excellent movie!


----------



## thenorthwood

127 Hours

An excellent movie but I covered my eyes when he cut part of his arm off.


----------



## frick&frack

3 musketeers


----------



## JAN!

The Help

Really good movie. This year has produced many great movies.

I also really enjoyed Bridesmaids, Crazy, Stupid Love, and Horrible Bosses


----------



## JAN!

Gurzzy said:


> Drive
> 
> I had no idea that it was supposed to be an artsy, film noir type movie. They marketed it as an action movie IMO. I saw it with my dad and he hated it for that reason. I didn't mind it, the music was good (similar to Social Network), but I felt half the movie was just people staring at each other



Ya I expected more from Ryan Gosling. I wish it had more chase scenes. It was kinda boring otherwise.


----------



## DisCo

Arthur


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 5


----------



## cakegirl

Drive. I thought it was really great.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Satisfaction


----------



## frick&frack

four eyed monsters


----------



## needloub

Love Jones - one of my all-time favorite movies


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Saw the final chapter


----------



## clu13

Just Go With It


----------



## frick&frack

happy gilmore


----------



## BgaHolic

The Back Up Plan & Go For It.


----------



## H_addict

*Final Destination 5* on tv last night - just as I expected, gross, in it's Final Destination fashion (especially the pool scene ).


----------



## frick&frack

transformers 3


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Help


----------



## clu13

Moneyball


----------



## cheermom09

50/50 (omg, it was awesome!!)


----------



## Samia

'The Killer Inside Me'- very disturbing movie


----------



## frick&frack

fringe season 3 disc 6


----------



## hunniesochic

Fockers 2 and The Switch.


----------



## wilding

Darfur directed by Uwe Boll. I'm only 30minutes in but it's really hard for me to watch as they use well-known actors and the rest are survivors, victims of genocide


----------



## BgaHolic

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## lovehgss1

What's Your Number...just an okay romcom.


----------



## Jennifer_C

"The Secret of my Success".  Gotta love the 80s!  The feathered hair, the clothes, and the music


----------



## Blo0ondi

the mentalist s05 e02


----------



## sunglow

50/50


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Drive


----------



## frick&frack

ypf


----------



## irishlass1029

Seven


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Toy Story


----------



## wilding

Sweetpea83 said:


> The Stoning of Soraya M...depressing movie..but really good...



I watched this today, along with Mina Sorvino Human Trafficking.


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## lovehgss1

Elf


----------



## VuittonsLover

Back to the Future.  Still love this film.


----------



## coronita

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thor


----------



## gelbergirl

50/50


----------



## frick&frack

the man who planted trees


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Fast Five  
Scream 4 --- Why did they have to re-make another one of these?  (but I've seen worse)
Transformers: Dark of the Moon  ---The 1st one is still the best.


----------



## kilrqueen50

Never Let me Go


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dream House.
Everything Must Go.


----------



## heather123

Scars of Dracula. Tastelessly violent, unpleasant movie from the seventies.


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## wetbandit42

I tried to see What's Your Number? this weekend, but they had problems with the movie and couldn't get it to show. I did get 2 free movie passes though.


----------



## gelbergirl

What's Your Number


----------



## frick&frack

my big fat greek wedding


----------



## gelbergirl

Dream House


----------



## VuittonsLover

50/50

It was great!  I was dragged kicking and screaming because I thought it was going to be majorly depressing.. and loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey disc 1


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Exorcism of Emily Rose.


----------



## All About LV

The Edge



liked it


----------



## frick&frack

country strong


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil.


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> country strong



That duet song is still stuck in my head..."I am going to wear you down..."

Something Borrowed


----------



## lovehgss1

50/50...really good movie.


----------



## wetbandit42

What's Your Number?


----------



## toodlee

Money ball

Awesome


----------



## douzz

the lion king, brings back so much childhood memories!


----------



## Mekinfrance

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## jube0506

Saw Breakaway today.  Quite funny!  Like a Canadian version of Bend It Like Beckham.


----------



## Jennifer_C

"Skin" on Netflix.  Great movie.  Now watching "Scent of a Woman" on Amazon.  Reaaallllyyy procrastinating on the housework


----------



## frick&frack

x-men first class


----------



## Blo0ondi

twilight >> some scenes of it!


----------



## SimoneR

The Ides of March - really enjoyed it!


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey disc 2


----------



## coronita

Forgot the name, but the latest Xmen movie, before they became Xmen. (Didn't like it very much ...)


----------



## tunder53

The Ides of March...very good


----------



## jadise

The Help


----------



## heather123

Midnight in Paris. Absolutely charming and hugely ejoyable.


----------



## dress1

Life as We Know It--enjoyable.


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey disc 3


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fast Five


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hanna.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Once Bitten.

Still love this movie!


----------



## wilding

Restrepo. I'm still trying to process it in my head.


----------



## frick&frack

the secret of moonacre


----------



## gelbergirl

Dolphin Tale


----------



## frick&frack

paper heart


----------



## sandc

Dolphin Tale


----------



## coronita

Horrible Bosses. Fell asleep!


----------



## wetbandit42

The Help
Contagion


----------



## joyceluvsbags

5 stories that will mess you up for life

Not for the weak of heart!


----------



## Shethatglitters

Contagion.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

cinderella II


----------



## GirlFriday

Crazy, Stupid Love.  I thought it was a cute movie.

Captain America.  Kind of tired of comic book movies, but it was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## heather123

Senna, stunning doc about the Formula One driver.


----------



## golden's mom

50-50


----------



## sunglow

Scream 4


----------



## GlamourAsh

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## kateincali

Peacock. Good but strange little movie.


----------



## frick&frack

ponyo


----------



## lovehgss1

Moneyball...very good.


----------



## Cheryl24

^I saw that last night.  Very, very good.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Transformers - The Dark Side (? the newest one & as stupid as all the other 2!) haha!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Horrible Bosses...horrible movie!!


----------



## Shethatglitters

Saw Footloose tonight


----------



## rx4dsoul

REAL STEEL.
Had me cheering and crying along with the crowd at the theater.


----------



## frick&frack

just go with it


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Smurfs_  - Blah.


----------



## frick&frack

gulliver's travels


----------



## needloub

The A-Team


----------



## coronita

What's Your Number


----------



## Cindi

Soul Surfer - good movie.

A Shine Of Rainbows - Great movie - I cried. LOL


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter & the deathly hallows I


----------



## coconutsboston

Horrible Bosses.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Crazy Stupid Love

Loved this movie!


----------



## savvy23

Real Steel!  Great flick..


----------



## frick&frack

the private lives of pippa lee


----------



## NYCBelle

Bridesmaids and Fast Five


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Real Steele- I enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

my one & only


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

the curious case of benjamin button


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Ides of March


----------



## frick&frack

outsourced


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Forest Gump


----------



## frick&frack

princess bride


----------



## buzzytoes

Breakfast at Tiffany's - yes I am 34 and it's taken me this long to watch a classic.


----------



## MarneeB

You Again. I found it boring.


----------



## frick&frack

splinterheads


----------



## wetbandit42

50/50.


----------



## frick&frack

bambi


----------



## gelbergirl

Ides of March


----------



## Blo0ondi

one day >>lovely movie


----------



## sandyclaws

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## carvedwords

Love, Wedding, Marriage


----------



## frick&frack

paris


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Red Dragon


----------



## GirlFriday

Cowboys and Aliens.  It was okay.


----------



## frick&frack

dare devil


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bridesmaids - again!


----------



## GirlFriday

Kick-***.  Not really my thing.


----------



## frick&frack

Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog


----------



## gelbergirl

Killer Elite


----------



## Samia

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## irishlass1029

Bad Teacher


----------



## Blo0ondi

the hangover part 2 >> i like the 1st one more!


----------



## frick&frack

flipped


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity 1.


----------



## Sweetpea83

28 weeks later.


----------



## luvbags99

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Horrible Bosses - Funnier than I thought it would have been.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Footloose.  IT was Great!


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## lil_peanut

Saving Private Ryan on blu ray. I forgot how powerful it was.


----------



## yellowbernie

Halloween, love the oldie's.


----------



## frick&frack

salt


----------



## Blo0ondi

love wedding marrige


----------



## frick&frack

captain america


----------



## wilding

Caged (Captifs).


----------



## dolllover

Lincoln Lawyer. Very good movie.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Change Up.  It was okay.


----------



## frick&frack

the center of the world


----------



## Mekinfrance

"RIO" Dreamworks


----------



## NagaJolokia

frick&frack said:


> how to train your dragon



I'm in love with this movie! One time I was looking around at Best Buy for a new camera and I got sucked into the movie yet again on several of the TVs it was playing on. This was after I had seen the movie a few times already.

------------

_From Dusk Till Dawn: The Hangman's Daughter _


----------



## boxermom

Puss In Boots--excellent but may be too intense in some action scenes for small children. Antonio Banderas is perfect.


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ I've been wanting to see that movie for a while now! I have a cat fetish, which largely contributes to my anticipation.


----------



## gelbergirl

Anonymous


----------



## rx4dsoul

The Three Musketeers. Enjoyable but not as much as Real Steel.


----------



## frick&frack

NagaJolokia said:


> I'm in love with this movie! One time I was looking around at Best Buy for a new camera and I got sucked into the movie yet again on several of the TVs it was playing on. This was after I had seen the movie a few times already.


^it's wonderful!!!




blessed is the match


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

the illusionist


----------



## frick&frack

hocus pocus


----------



## GirlFriday

The Rise of the Planet of The Apes.  It was pretty good.


----------



## frick&frack

cannibal! the musical


----------



## sunglow

Love Jones


----------



## needloub

^One of my favs...

Hall Pass...hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

easier with practice


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Dead Alive_ -Hysterical and over-the-top but in a good way. 

_The Exorcist_ - A drag. I can see how it might've been legendary in the 70's, but it's just not good by today's standards to me.


----------



## frick&frack

role models


----------



## MJDaisy

paranormal activity 2. surprised it doesn't have it's own thread.


----------



## All About LV

just got back from a screening preview of Tower Heist.....very good movie


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Real Steel. Fresh and entertaining - highly recommended! Dakota Goyo & Hugh Jackman combo  
Score: 9 out of 10


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Invention Of Lying


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## coronita

Thor.


----------



## IrisCole

Number 17 (Hitchcock's first sound film)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

tangled


----------



## clevercat

Johhny English Reborn. Very VERY funny.


----------



## FashionGal18

Prom


----------



## frick&frack

mame


----------



## gelbergirl

In Time


----------



## rx4dsoul

The Change-Up....a bit slapstick for my taste...


----------



## frick&frack

stardust


----------



## dolllover

Clueless


----------



## gelbergirl

Margin Call


----------



## frick&frack

gnomeo & juliet


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Horrible Bosses.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

NagaJolokia said:


> _Dead Alive_ -Hysterical and over-the-top but in a good way.
> 
> _The Exorcist_ - A drag. I can see how it might've been legendary in the 70's, but it's just not good by today's standards to me.



Oh, so agree! Totally overrated.


----------



## Gatsby

I had a little moviefest last weekend:

Margin Call - I liked it
Horrible Bosses - It was good, not great 
Bridesmaids - Just okay but I liked the cop
The Island - This is an older (2005) sci-fi, I had low expectations and really liked it.


----------



## frick&frack

crazy stupid love


----------



## lovehgss1

Tower Heist-funny.


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## lurkernomore

lovehgss1 said:


> Tower Heist-funny.



Saw it yesterday also - Eddie Murphy made me laugh every time he was on screen!


----------



## lightblue84

This Must Be The Place


----------



## All About LV

lurkernomore said:


> Saw it yesterday also - Eddie Murphy made me laugh every time he was on screen!


I like it too

 eddie murphy


----------



## All About LV

Crazy Stupid Love- pretty funny


----------



## jadise

I Don't Know How She Does It


----------



## gelbergirl

Tower Heist


----------



## frick&frack

new york, I love you


----------



## BgaHolic

frick&frack said:


> tangled


 Loved this movie!!

I saw the Adjustment Bureau with Matt Damon and am not sure I like it!


----------



## Gatsby

Crazy, Stupid, Love - Loved it!


----------



## needloub

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## SWlife

Saw "In Time" this weekend.
Have to say, this is a plot I've not seen, read, or heard before.
Except for a couple of clunky scenes, and implausibilities (seriously, how did the female lead manage to keep her eye makeup perfect while on the run for days? And really, she'd wear black nylons while running for her life?) the movies was otherwise quite riveting.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tower Heist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Puss in Boots. (super cute!!)


----------



## sunglow

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Fast Five


----------



## frick&frack

the tree of life


----------



## coronita

Puss in Boots. So funny!


----------



## Purse_junkie

_Drive _....and it was a HUGE disappointment, and I should have left at the beginning and snuck into Rum Diary's with Mr.Johnny Depp.  I'll learn my lesson next time.  I think the only good movie Ryan Gosling was in was The Notebook.


----------



## MCF

Bug.  Michael Shannon is an amazing actor.


----------



## Lola69

Bridesmaids


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace season 3 (disc two).


----------



## BgaHolic

Jack & Jill


----------



## .jourdyn.

Tangled & now the final Harry Potter


----------



## robbins65

Tower Heist.


----------



## Belle49

Immortals (really good)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## BgaHolic

Limitless - phenomenal!


----------



## CocoMeow

Open water (seen it but it kinda freaks me out everytime haha) and then watched Death becomes her (one of my fav movies of all time!) Now watching Lord of the Rings, Twin Towers.


----------



## dress1

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## H_addict

The Mechanic


----------



## gelbergirl

Puss In Boots 3D


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter deathly hallows 2


----------



## CocoMeow

Watched part of old school today, now onto teen wolf. Love M. J. Fox movies.


----------



## NoSnowHere

The Ugly Truth


----------



## VuittonsLover

A very Harold & Kumar Christmas.

Wasnt good.


----------



## Jeannam2008

BF and I watched Gnomeo and Juliet last night lol.


----------



## sunglow

Going the Distance


----------



## citylicious

Bridesmaids


----------



## Cait

Hiroshima (BBC documentary.)


----------



## Junkenpo

VuittonsLover said:


> A very Harold & Kumar Christmas.
> 
> Wasnt good.



Agreed. Best part for me was the NPH Christmas song.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## frick&frack

cars 2


----------



## needloub

Shall We Dance


----------



## heather123

Made in Dagenham.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Reign of Fire
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Puss in Boots_ - Meh. Super cute kitties are redeeming...but that's it.
_A Very Harold and Kumar Christmas_ - Was okay; nowhere near as good as the _Escape from Guantanamo Bay_ which was great to me.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Junkenpo said:


> Agreed. Best part for me was the NPH Christmas song.


 
That was hilarious.. and ofcourse the scene is his dressing room.  LOL


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

How To Train A Dragon


----------



## frick&frack

green lantern


----------



## kirsten

How High. lol. It was on MTV.


----------



## sammytheMUA

basketball wives l.a


----------



## malaguena

The Lost City, directed and played by Andy Garcia.
Love the guy, fabulous movie!


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Catch Me If You Can_ - Pretty good.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter deathly hallows 2


----------



## Nienke

How does she do it. I love Pierce


----------



## loving_london

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Espinosa

Just got home from seeing *Immortals*. Henry Cavill is delish!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Horrible Bosses.

It was hilarious!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Genomio and juliet


----------



## MarneeB

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## frick&frack

when you're strange


----------



## Belle49

Espinosa said:


> Just got home from seeing *Immortals*. Henry Cavill is delish!




Isn't he?? YUMMY!!
Movie was actually pretty good.


----------



## Espinosa

Belle49 said:


> Isn't he?? YUMMY!!
> Movie was actually pretty good.



I love him!! To me he's the best looking actor around! Moreover he was shirtless 75% of the time!! hahah


----------



## frick&frack

the loss of a teardrop diamond


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Contagion - kinda makes me paranoid. =.="


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The lion King


----------



## frick&frack

ondine


----------



## sunglow

Like Crazy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Milk


----------



## frick&frack

boogie woogie


----------



## Myrkur

Twilight: BD Pt. 1


----------



## Normamargot

Puss in Boots and Immortals


----------



## jadise

Twilight


----------



## kateincali

Pirates of the Caribbean: Stranger Tides

I fell asleep


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Toy Story 2


----------



## frick&frack

easy virtue


----------



## gelbergirl

J. Edgar


----------



## needloub

Bridesmaids...I laughed so hard!


----------



## frick&frack

tangled (my niece's favorite...I know most of the words to the songs now )


----------



## .jourdyn.

Breaking Dawn Part 1 (twice since the midnight premiere) 

Horrible Bosses

Trespass


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Breaking Dawn


----------



## rx4dsoul

Breaking Dawn
It's silly I know but I cried buckets. And Edward totally outshone Jacob this time.


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> tangled (my niece's favorite...I know most of the words to the songs now )



I loved Tangled!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Shrek3

Breaking Dawn


----------



## frick&frack

the year of getting to know us


----------



## jadise

Breaking Dawn


----------



## VuittonsLover

Conviction.  It was excellent!


----------



## Threshold

_The Tourist_ (better late than never)


----------



## Cait

Contagion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Breaking Dawn Part 1. So good!


----------



## babypie

Napolean Dynamite


----------



## kirsten

The Blind Side


----------



## Gurzzy

Breaking Dawn

The first 2 thirds were slow and I thought the flow was off. Some really corny scenes and some good ones. Overall I wasn't crazy about it and thought they could have made it one movie.


----------



## carvedwords

The Switch


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

shutter island


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## calicaliente

Breaking Dawn


----------



## sunglow

Bridesmaids


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

cars 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Four Christmases


----------



## GirlFriday

Friends with Benefits.  It was okay.


----------



## Bunny love

The lords of flat bush


----------



## JennyS315

Melancholia


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter deathly hallows 2


----------



## sunglow

Horrible Bosses


----------



## VuittonsLover

Tower Heist.

IT was great!


----------



## Cindi

Bridesmaids - Loved it!
Water For Elephants - just ok


----------



## GirlFriday

30 minutes or less.  I stopped paying attention about 30 minutes in.


----------



## noon

How to lose a guy in 10 days.


----------



## thatsme123

Tower heist.


----------



## fsubabe

Red Riding Hood


----------



## dress1

Breaking Dawn.


----------



## buzzytoes

Take Me Home Tonight. It was kind of cute.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Elf!!!!


----------



## Cait

On a Muppets kick in prep:
A Muppet's Christmas Carole
The Muppet Take Manhattan


----------



## sbelle

Margin Call


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 4


----------



## bagnshoofetish

*In Time* - looked like a student film.  pretty disappointing.
*Rum Diaries* - What can I say?  I love Hunter and Johnny.
*It Might Get Loud* - (rental)  Brilliant film.  Anyone who plays the guitar (or any instrument for that matter needs to watch this).


----------



## BadRomance93

*Bridesmaids*. 

Didn't bother with it initially due to all of the hype, but it deserves _ALL_ of the Oscars.

ETA:

They include lipgloss with the Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Copy package. The genius of this marketing tactic alone makes me a fan of all parties involved.


----------



## Stilettolife

Indiana Jones: The Kingdom of the Crystal Skill 
Star Wars 1: The Phantom Menance


----------



## needloub

Fast Five


----------



## sbelle

The Conspirator


----------



## GirlFriday

Contagion.  It was good.


----------



## purseprincess32

I saw Breaking Dawn today at the movie theatre on the Boston Commons.. it was nice that it wasn't packed and with screaming teens, tweens and ppl etc. I could actually hear the movie.. This movie was the best out of the series of Twilight movies because the acting was much better and lines were less cheesy.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Muppets. awful.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Muppets


----------



## frick&frack

middle men


----------



## Sweetpea83

Super 8.


----------



## justwatchin

Just watched Pride and Prejudice with Keira Knightley and Matthew Macfayden


----------



## Normamargot

The Muppets-ok! Hugo-Awesome!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Morning Glory


----------



## thegoreprincess

Pretty Woman


----------



## thegoreprincess

The Wedding Date


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Devil's Double.


----------



## heather123

Shallow Grave. Again!


----------



## piosavsfan

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## IrisCole

Troll Hunter.  (Norwegian) 

I know it sounds horrible, but it was actually really good.


----------



## cheermom09

We bought a zoo. (great!!!)


----------



## VuittonsLover

Unknown


----------



## randr21

Something borrowed, horrible movie


----------



## pond23

"Uptown Girls" on TV


----------



## RubyPrincess168

The new twilight movie.


----------



## Spendaholic

Gremlins 1
&
Fun With Dick & Jane


----------



## lightblue84

Breaking Dawn Part 1
Warrior
One Day


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Dark Knight


----------



## douzz

something borrowed - it was really bad! 
pirates of the caribbean - on stranger tides


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sex and the City


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

28 Days


----------



## frick&frack

twice upon a yesterday


----------



## sdkitty

J Edgar - too long and subject was despicable
Tower Heist - fun, light entertainment


----------



## frick&frack

glorious 39


----------



## Espinosa

_My Week with Marilyn_. Michelle Williams did a pretty good job!


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Muppets.
I looooooved it.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Sherry Baby


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Water for Elephants - LOVED IT!


----------



## frick&frack

^same here...water for elephants...was surprised at how much I enjoyed it


----------



## GirlFriday

The Ides of March.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Swan Princess


----------



## VuittonsLover

The Dilemma.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

xxx  vin diesel


----------



## frick&frack

the adjustment bureau


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Drive - best film i've watched this year!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Velvet Goldmine.
V for Vendetta.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Descendants


----------



## cheermom09

Arthur Christmas


----------



## frick&frack

the smurfs


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Wild Target (love that movie!!)


----------



## frick&frack

gabrielle


----------



## needloub

The Other Woman - so good


----------



## foi

Monte Carlo.... loved it


----------



## gelbergirl

My Week with Marilyn


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jack A$$ 3


----------



## NoSnowHere

Midnight in Paris


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Babel


----------



## Mediana

"The Skin I Live In" Great movie but then I'm also a huge Almodóvar fan.


----------



## frick&frack

friends with benefits


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> friends with benefits



Was it good? I will receive it tomorrow from _Netflix_.

Mother and Child


----------



## QueenMaa

Sweet November


----------



## Normamargot

Pirates of the Caribbean 4: On Stranger Tides


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> Was it good? I will receive it tomorrow from _Netflix_.


^it was good.  not outstanding, but enjoyable & went a little deeper than I thought it would.




the help


----------



## needloub

^Thanks! _The Help_ is the next on my list LOL!


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> ^it was good.  not outstanding, but enjoyable & went a little deeper than I thought it would.



Just saw _Friends with Benefits_. You were exactly right...it was cute, funny, and went a little deeper than most would think.


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> ^Thanks! _The Help_ is the next on my list LOL!


^now THAT was fantastic!  of course, because it has to do with civil rights, it's definitely sad.





crashing


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Lord of the Rings_- the first one.  First time seeing it. It's alright.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elf. :greengrin:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Help - Fantastic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Hangover Part II (so lame...)


----------



## kateincali

The Help. I had been reluctant to see it because inspirational-type movies are so not my thing, but it was really, really well done. So if you're like me and rolled your eyes at the commercials, give it a shot, anyway


----------



## frick&frack

freakonomics


----------



## lovehgss1

New Year's Eve--Not a good move but there are parts that are charming...Halle Berry's story and DeNiro's story in particular.


----------



## mundodabolsa

shame, I may be one of the few people who thought it was pretty bad.


----------



## needloub

Unknown


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hall Pass!

LOL


----------



## admat97

The Notebook....again!


----------



## lolitablue

NYE love it!!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

thor


----------



## jadise

Marley & me


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Jingle all the Way


----------



## frick&frack

centurion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan The Barbarian.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

New Years Eve...it had it's cute moments.


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## needloub

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## sbelle

Tower Heist


----------



## gelbergirl

Hugo


----------



## frick&frack

the nanny diaries


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## Cindi

The Hangover 2 - It was just ok


----------



## queenofchic

Happy Feet 2


----------



## SWlife

Chloe_chick999 said:


> New Years Eve...it had it's cute moments.


I liked the outtakes at the end best.
And you know what? I LIKED SJP's clogs!


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Borat


----------



## bnjj

The Help.  It was really good.


----------



## susu1978

Twilight - breaking dawn part 1


----------



## frick&frack

the great debaters


----------



## mundodabolsa

today I saw young adult and new year's eve.  both were pretty bad, but entertaining enough.


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## needloub

Water for Elephants


----------



## qudz104

Breaking dawn, crazy stupid love


----------



## greenteacups

Animal House


----------



## frick&frack

fish tank


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Toy Story 2


----------



## kaitydid

Something Borrowed - Not too bad! I'll have to go read the book now.


----------



## Necromancer

Thor


----------



## sunglow

Friends With Benefits


----------



## H_addict

*FASTER* (it was good but could have been much better, imo)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Puss in Boots. Very cute movie!


----------



## frick&frack

holiday inn


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Twilight: Breaking Dawn


----------



## Belle49

Water For Elephants


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

just go with it


----------



## Cindi

Sherlock Holmes - Hubby and I both loved it.


----------



## lovehgss1

Sherlock Holmes (the new one)--loved it.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Bridesmaids


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Help. I liked it.


----------



## boxermom

The Help--fantastic movie!

btw, for the member who said they saw Holiday Inn--that's the early version that became White Christmas with all the music.


----------



## frick&frack

boxermom said:


> The Help--fantastic movie!
> 
> btw, for the member who said they saw Holiday Inn--that's the early version that became White Christmas with all the music.


^well, not exactly.  it's the first time bing crosby introduced the song "white christmas" to the public, but the movies are very different.  the only common song between the 2 movies is "white christmas."  the songs "happy holidays" and "easter parade" are also famous from _holiday inn_.




elf


----------



## boxermom

frick&frack said:


> ^well, not exactly. it's the first time bing crosby introduced the song "white christmas" to the public, but the movies are very different. the only common song between the 2 movies is "white christmas." the songs "happy holidays" and "easter parade" are also famous from _holiday inn_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elf


 
wow, my memory is very bad. Thought it was closer to the Christmas movie. Thanks for the correction. I'll have to look for it to watch it again soon.

Saw The Descendants this afternoon. Bring your Kleenex. George Clooney is great and I love the 2 girls who play his daughters.


----------



## douzz

mission impossible


----------



## gelbergirl

Young Adult


----------



## boxermom

gelbergirl said:


> Young Adult


 
what did you think? I was debating between Young Adult and Descendants and went with the latter this afternoon.


----------



## Cindi

The Help - Great movie.


----------



## juneping

mission impossible (imax version) - i liked it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

boxermom said:


> what did you think? I was debating between Young Adult and Descendants and went with the latter this afternoon.



well I'm not *gelbergirl, *but I have seen both.  the descendants is a much better movie, but young adult is entertaining enough and worth seeing too.


----------



## boxermom

mundodabolsa said:


> well I'm not *gelbergirl, *but I have seen both. the descendants is a much better movie, but young adult is entertaining enough and worth seeing too.


 
Thanks, mundodabolsa. I always appreciate your posts.


----------



## frick&frack

wizard of oz


----------



## NY_Mami

Brown Sugar....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Enough. (there was nothing else on tv, lol!!)
The Next Three Days.
Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows.


----------



## SWlife

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows.
Very enjoyable, to me.......


----------



## frick&frack

charlie brown christmas


----------



## gelbergirl

I liked Young Adult better than The Descendants.  Though, both were dramas.  Charlize Theron was really good in this movie.


----------



## Lanier

Friends with Benefits


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me


----------



## Cindi

Our Idiot Brother - I liked it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MI 4 IMAX 
I enjoyed it


----------



## Chloe_chick999

juneping said:


> mission impossible (imax version) - i liked it.



Me too!


----------



## kaitydid

Aquamarine


----------



## frick&frack

family stone


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Moneyball.


----------



## jadise

New Year's Eve


----------



## ILuvShopping

Inception - talk about a mind f*** 
i watched it right before bed and i was kinda scared to go to sleep lol


----------



## gelbergirl

The Sitter


----------



## frick&frack

aladdin


----------



## dolllover

The Sitter


----------



## prof ash

Just Friends... Seen it a dozen times, but one of my Ryan Reynolds faves, especially during Christmas


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Gulliver's travels


----------



## frick&frack

charlie brown christmas


----------



## dress1

The Artist


----------



## needloub

The Magdalene Sisters - true story and very good


----------



## frick&frack

midnight in paris


----------



## queenofchic

The Chipmunks: Chipwrecked


----------



## logun

Mission Impossible 4 - Ghost Protocol


----------



## frick&frack

the tempest


----------



## Samia

In Time


----------



## xichic

new year's eve


----------



## gelbergirl

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Cindi

Fright Night - I want my 2 hours back. Colin Farrell as a sexy vampire and still the movie stinks?? Something is not right. LOL


----------



## needloub

Why Did I Get Married?


----------



## terps08

The Change Up on Netflix and the Descendants in theaters


----------



## gelbergirl

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## kateincali

the girl with the dragon tattoo (us)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Anamaniacs cartoon series


----------



## Normamargot

Sherlock Holmes and Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Muppets


----------



## frick&frack

the pillars of the earth disc 1


----------



## knasarae

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.  GREAT!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Finding Nemo.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

The Help with my Mom, my 2nd her 1st


----------



## beachgirl38

Since I don't go out to the movies - I just watch them On Demand every now & then:  My last movie was Sarah's Key - Very good, but loved the book more.  Before that, Marley & Me which I loved & cried (I have an old dog..)


----------



## Cindi

Straw Dogs - WOW the ending was violent.


----------



## Mitzy

Well, it was an older movie, but one I hadn't seen, called Creation. Stars Paul Bettany, also known as sex on wheels and his wife, Jennifer Connolley. It's about a certain period in Charles Darwin's life and it sound boring, but was sooooo good. Very sad, also.
If you liked Master and Commander, you might like this one.


----------



## IrisCole

A Somewhat Gentle Man


----------



## patchworkworld

beachgirl38 said:


> Since I don't go out to the movies - I just watch them On Demand every now & then:  My last movie was Sarah's Key - Very good, but loved the book more.  Before that, Marley & Me which I loved & cried (I have an old dog..)



Loved Kristin Scott Thomas' performance in that film


----------



## frick&frack

the santa claus


----------



## pond23

Home for the Holidays (with Holly Hunter, Dylan McDermott, etc.)


----------



## kateincali

Mission Impossibe: Ghost Protocol


----------



## starrynite_87

The Help


----------



## KatsBags

We're flipping between Jaws and Forrest Gump. Personally, I like Jaws better.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Monsters, Inc.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Bridesmaids


----------



## frick&frack

a christmas story


----------



## cakegirl

The Family Stone-it's a new Christmas tradition.


----------



## needloub

Jumping the Broom


----------



## gelbergirl

needloub said:


> Jumping the Broom



I thought this was funny!


----------



## kateincali

The Lost Future. I'm very perplexed by Sean Beans movie choices.


----------



## lil_peanut

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## needloub

gelbergirl said:


> I thought this was funny!



Yes it was...what an awful MIL!


----------



## jayjoy

Immortals


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sister Act


----------



## sunglow

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elf.


----------



## kateincali

Straw Days (2011, not the 1971 film)


----------



## Cindi

Watched all 4 hours of Stephen King's Bag Of Bones - waste of time with the usual "King" ending. You are never sure what really happened. Some people might like it that way, not me. Love his books though. Even with the crappy endings.


----------



## frick&frack

a bug's life


----------



## Normamargot

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy Extended versions


----------



## needloub

Source Code


----------



## Samia

New: Dream House

Old: Gone With The Wind (Love!)


----------



## 59th_street

Erin Brockovich, it was on TV last night. I liked it but I don't get all the hype it received when it came out. It wasn't amazing yet Julia Roberts killed it as Erin.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Assassins


----------



## bhalpop

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo! Loved it..want to see it again..


----------



## GhstDreamer

In the theatre: Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol

At home: Super 8, Captain America and Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## dolllover

Descendent


----------



## hunniesochic

Columbiana.


----------



## frick&frack

wild target


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

frick&frack said:


> wild target



I love Wild Target! 

Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sherlock Holmes 2: A Game of Shadows


----------



## frick&frack

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> I love Wild Target!


^it was funny!



the nutcracker ballet (with mikhail baryshnikov)


----------



## boxermom

Kung Fu Panda 2; watched it with the grandkids over Christmas


----------



## GirlieShoppe

_Soul Surfer_. I'm such a sap, I cried all the way through the movie. Such an inspirational young woman!


----------



## kateincali

One Day


----------



## truegem

This weekend I have watched:
Hall Pass
The Dilemma
Friends With Benefits


----------



## Normamargot

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and War Horse


----------



## Cindi

Warrior - I actually really liked it.


----------



## purseproblm

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

treasure planet


----------



## needloub

The Roommate


----------



## frick&frack

one day


----------



## gelbergirl

Sherlock Holmes A Game of Shadows  & The Artist


----------



## kaitydid

I watched two movies today:  The Polar Express (a sweet holiday film!) and Aladdin (nothing beats the Disney classics!).


----------



## calicaliente

The Help


----------



## frick&frack

private fears in public places


----------



## kateincali

the art of getting by


----------



## jadise

50/50
New Year's Eve


----------



## truegem

Red Riding Hood


----------



## needloub

^I watched the same thing...


----------



## sunglow

Mission Impossible- Ghost Protocol


----------



## golden's mom

Sherlock Holmes, a game of shadows.


----------



## frick&frack

caramel


----------



## Spendaholic

Bad Santa.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Swedish with English subtitles)


----------



## kateincali

The cave of forgotten dreams


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Napolean Dynamite


----------



## gelbergirl

We Bought a Zoo


----------



## Threshold

golden's mom said:


> Sherlock Holmes, a game of shadows.



Ditto!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - Great

Cowboys and Aliens - terrible!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Green Hornet


----------



## Mitzy

Just now watching "The Bridges of Madison County", not a romance fan, but - yeah, Meryl.
:cry:


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Life As We Know It


----------



## GlamoRosa

HBO - Clash of the Titans


----------



## needloub

The Heart Specialist


----------



## Monoi

Hanna good movie


----------



## pinkmom66

The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo, American Version.  I read the book and saw the Swedish film.  I liked both the Swedish and American movies.  The opening credits for the American Version are amazing.  Great Cinematography.  It will be interesting to see what the Americans do with the rest of the series.  I have read all 3 books and seen all 3 Swedish films.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## frick&frack

meet the parents


----------



## kaitydid

War Horse - I thought it was one of the best films I have ever seen in a while. I cried through the ending.


----------



## kateincali

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil


----------



## pond23

i am sam


----------



## Espinosa

MI4- I *heart* Jeremy Renner!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Adventures of Tintin


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Green Hornet


----------



## Spendaholic

You've Got Mail


----------



## gelbergirl

The Rock
Office Space


----------



## frick&frack

step brothers


----------



## kateincali

the perfect host


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity 2.


----------



## needloub

Friends with Benefits


----------



## dolllover

War Horse


----------



## Jira

*Tintin*. I really enjoyed it. It was fun seeing characters from my fav books as a kid come to life.


----------



## BgaHolic

Burlesque and at my son's insistence, Snowmen. (not at the same time! LOL)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

you again


----------



## Cindi

Friends With Benefits - actually a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## NoSnowHere

The girl who played with fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kung Fu Panda 2.


----------



## gelbergirl

Borat


----------



## Belle49

Snow Flower and the secret fan 

loved it


----------



## Cindi

One Day - liked it

Midnight In Paris - didn't like it


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

NoSnowHere said:


> The girl who played with fire



 I love all the movies! Adored the books too

It's Complicated


----------



## frick&frack

muppets treasure island


----------



## sammi_nysh

The help - cried through the last 20 minutes of the movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lost in Translation


----------



## kaitydid

Something New


----------



## carvedwords

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs


----------



## gelbergirl

Monster


----------



## Spendaholic

hot tub time machine


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Great Muppet Caper


----------



## natalie78

The Hangover 2


----------



## juneping

tinker tailor soldier spy - lucky that sat close a couple who explaining the movie afterwards to be able to understand.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Muppet Movie


----------



## ValentineW

Just saw the Girl With the Dragon Tattoo today. Before that was......Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Cindi

30 Minutes Or Less - didn't like it, very stupid.


----------



## frick&frack

little women


----------



## Penny_Lane_

Take Shelter


----------



## MCF

Penny_Lane_ said:


> Take Shelter



How was it? Michael Shannon is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## needloub

An Unmarried Woman


----------



## Spendaholic

Hangover 2
So I Married An Axe Murderer


----------



## Brandless

juneping said:


> tinker tailor soldier spy - lucky that sat close a couple who explaining the movie afterwards to be able to understand.


 
Glad to know I was not the only one who didn't understand it! After the movie, I asked my husband to explain it all to me from the beginning.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## needloub

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Super 8


----------



## frick&frack

diary of a mad black woman


----------



## H_addict

Mission Impossible - Ghost Protocol (ok)
Girl with a Dragon Tattoo (excellent!)
New Years Eve (lame)


----------



## Spendaholic

Ghostbusters (1984) currently watching.


----------



## heather123

Children of Men. Despite the rave reviews I hated it.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Jason and the Argonauts (1963) - loved it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Cowboys and Aliens - it was okay but kind of dragged.


----------



## Cindi

I hated it too. 





heather123 said:


> Children of Men. Despite the rave reviews I hated it.


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Guard - Awesome


----------



## Belle49

New Years Eve (Hated it)
Contagion (freaky)


----------



## sunglow

Young Adult


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Twilight Saga: Eclipse


----------



## cakegirl

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy-I really liked it!


----------



## Cindi

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark - I didn't like it. Even after it was obvious something was going on the stupid parents continued to make bad decisions. I was mad the entire 2nd half of the movie. LOL


----------



## Spendaholic

John Carpenter's Vampires


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Gone with the Wind


----------



## frick&frack

always


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Wild Target


----------



## frick&frack

hitch


----------



## kaitydid

Courageous - Excellent film!


----------



## CountryGlamour

I just finished watching HANCOCK on FX. I'd seen it before though. Good movie.


----------



## calicaliente

The Shining


----------



## gelbergirl

La Vie En Rose


----------



## frick&frack

burke & hare


----------



## lovehgss1

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo--good movie.

Mission Impossible-Ghost Protocol--fun ride


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Entity.


----------



## Shethatglitters

The next three days


----------



## CountryGlamour

*The Experiment* - based on the 1971 Stanford Prison Experiment, an actual event. Interesting movie.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Grown Ups


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Change Up


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Life As We Know It


----------



## frick&frack

pollack


----------



## dolllover

My Week with Marilyn.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Company Men


----------



## frick&frack

easy


----------



## lulubelle1211

Hangover Part 2. Totally disappointing :\

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ponyo


----------



## Coe

American Beauty


----------



## GlamoRosa

Miami Vice, caught on cable last night


----------



## wordpast

Drive. And it was great!!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Devl Wears Prada

Sister Act


----------



## gracekelly

Would you believe I finally watched The Social Network?  Zuckerberg reminded me of several really obnoxious people that I have to deal with at work.


----------



## baglady925

The Help


----------



## frick&frack

a very long engagement


----------



## gelbergirl

The Iron Lady


----------



## frick&frack

the price of milk


----------



## gnourtmat

Mission impossible ghost protocol


----------



## Normamargot

Joyful Noise


----------



## kateincali

We are the night (wish it hadn't been dubbed in English, original German would have been easier to watch)


----------



## frick&frack

tangled (the nieces' favorite)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ghost protocol


----------



## Sweetpea83

All Good Things.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## Cindi

Devil's Double - Disturbing


----------



## needloub

The Help


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
Heartbreaker
Due Date


----------



## kristal

The Artist.....amazing movie!!!!!


----------



## FitnessJunkie

Ghost protocol 
New Years Eve (nothing to shout about)


----------



## designerdreamin

I took the kids to see Hugo.  Beautiful movie!


----------



## All About LV

The Devil Inside


eh not as good as I thought


----------



## dress1

Black Swan


----------



## frick&frack

the final harry potter


----------



## sunglow

(500) Days of Summer


----------



## frick&frack

transformers 2


----------



## Normamargot

We Bought a Zoo


----------



## dpskdpsk

the rock!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Life As We Know It


----------



## frick&frack

raising arizona


----------



## BgaHolic

MIracle on 34th Street with my kids last night. They loved it!


----------



## mzri

Contraband. Great movie!


----------



## dolllover

Contraband


----------



## gelbergirl

Seabiscuit


----------



## frick&frack

brief interviews with hideous men


----------



## KatsBags

We just returned from seeing Beauty & The Beast in 3D.


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Devil Inside Me - totally not worth going to the theaters to see

Sherlock Holmes A Game of Shadows - Loved it! RDJ & Jude Law were excellent and not to mention very attractive in it.


----------



## beantownSugar

You Will Meet A Tall Dark Stranger 

it was pretty good


----------



## sbelle

Moneyball


----------



## frick&frack

never let me go


----------



## toodlee

The Artist


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ghost Town


----------



## gelbergirl

Seabiscuit (again)


----------



## sbelle

Contagion


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Notebook now onto The Time Traveler's Wife.


----------



## GirlFriday

Drive with Ryan Gosling.  I really liked it.


----------



## jenniletv

Hangover 2, yeah I am slow, LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

parenthood


----------



## douzz

Hugo


----------



## cakegirl

Beginners- I was very disappointed.


----------



## frick&frack

youth without youth


----------



## Cindi

The Ides Of March - Boring, boring, boring. I had such high hopes for this film. A big list of A+ actors and great reviews. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## kateincali

Cindi said:
			
		

> The Ides Of March - Boring, boring, boring. I had such high hopes for this film. A big list of A+ actors and great reviews. Maybe it's just me?



Not just you, I tried watching it tonight and couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Red Tails.


----------



## Mina Harker

Saw "Joyful Noise" in the theatre.  It was meh.


----------



## frick&frack

the little mermaid


----------



## gelbergirl

Higher Ground


----------



## Cindi

Snow Flower And The Secret Fan - good girl movie, hubby wouldn't watch it with me.


----------



## frick&frack

hangover 2


----------



## kateincali

Mallrats


----------



## loving_london

Around the world in 80 days.


----------



## socalygurl

The Lifetime movie that just premiered Drew Peterson: Untouchable. It'a based on a true story about a cop who is suspected of killing his last two wives. It was pretty good.


----------



## Cindi

The Green Mile - even though it is a long movie and I have seen it a million times it is one of those that I have to watch every time I come across it on cable. Cry at the end every time too. :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

monarchy disc 1


----------



## kateincali

Don't be afraid of the dark


----------



## Normamargot

King Kong


----------



## Cait

Bobby Fischer Against the World


----------



## wilding

Lullaby and mask maker.


----------



## gelbergirl

Born on the Fourth of July


----------



## bisbee

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - it was very, very well done.  The young boy who played the lead was really something!


----------



## frick&frack

kingdom of heaven


----------



## lovehgss1

Haywire...it was okay.


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Trollhunter_ - This was actually quite good despite the B-movie sounding title
_Insidious_- Pretty good
_Cars 2_ - Pretty good


----------



## baglady925

Red tails


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Ides of March


----------



## frick&frack

get low


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Bad teacher


----------



## kateincali

underworld: awakening


----------



## frick&frack

somewhere


----------



## sunglow

Contraband


----------



## fsubabe

Red Tails


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Friends with benefits


----------



## natalie78

Eat Pray Love

One of the most boring movies ever made.


----------



## ericwillson2012

The Girl next Door


----------



## gummybear

War Horse.    Yawn


----------



## marie-lou

Bride wars.. again!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Grey


----------



## jeNYC

Sherlock Holmes II


----------



## wetbandit42

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## sbelle

Ides of March


----------



## GirlFriday

In Time with Justin Timberlake...it was alright, pretty entertaining and an interesting concept.

50/50 with Joseph Gordon Levitt and Seth Rogan....it was very good.  I recommend it.


----------



## Cindi

Paranormal Activity 3 - Not the best of the bunch but hubby and I still enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

gift of the night fury/book of dragons


----------



## lovehgss1

Man on a Ledge...suspenseful fun.


----------



## Gurzzy

50/50

I was very pleasantly surprised. Joseph Gordon Levitt was great.


----------



## marie-lou

Today I watched Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Spendaholic

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## kateincali

50/50


----------



## kateincali

Dracula 2000. So bad.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Arrietty - it was a wonderful movie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity 3.
Margin Call.


----------



## gelbergirl

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close


----------



## frick&frack

^was it good?  I really want to see that one.



50/50


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lovehgss1 said:


> Man on a Ledge...suspenseful fun.



Just saw this today, it was pretty good!


----------



## All About LV

Trespass


not too bad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Normamargot

Armageddon, 2012, and Taken


----------



## coronita

Devil - for the 2nd time. Still creepy!


----------



## loves

the future. there was a talking cat paw paw and a crawling tshirt. i actually finished watching it lol

M, with elizabeth olsen


----------



## loves

^love TAKEN.

wait i forgot, my last movie watched was Hostel Part III


----------



## natalie78

Salt, which was very predictable.


----------



## gelbergirl

gelbergirl said:


> Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close



a drama with a unique story, keeps you guessing


----------



## lovehgss1

Beauty & the Beast 3D...and I'm not even a kid. Great flick to see on the big screen again.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Security Police: Kakumei Hen (Motion Picture II) - great movie!


----------



## frick&frack

monarchy disc 2


----------



## gracekelly

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.  It was good, but not as good as the book.


----------



## needloub

Bad Teacher


----------



## gelbergirl

Albert Nobbs


----------



## aunyabird

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## frick&frack

come undone


----------



## danilouwho

50/50


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda


----------



## kristinized

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (Swedish original). I've heard such raves about the book and this movie that I was looking forward to it, but called it about 30 minutes in.


----------



## CountryGlamour

man on a ledge at the theater sat. night


----------



## frick&frack

up!


----------



## lindseyspenc84

Real steel... Interesting.


----------



## Cindi

Drive- good movie but a LOT more violent than I thought it would be.

In Time - Just ok - pretty stupid actually.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

valiant


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Valentine's day


----------



## aunyabird

The Change Up


----------



## frick&frack

tangled
ice age 2
snow white


----------



## kateincali

Contagion


----------



## needloub

Soul Food


----------



## kateincali

Drive


----------



## frick&frack

disney's robin hood
lion king


----------



## enshogirl

The Sandlot


----------



## frick&frack

monsters, inc
cinderella


----------



## gelbergirl

Contraband


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Woman in Black


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching Legally blonde on TV for the bagillionth time.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

finding nemo


----------



## admat97

The Grey


----------



## sweetbubble

Take Shelter


----------



## lily25

I watched *Rebecca* (Olivier - Fontaine) yesterday afternoon, no matter how many times I see it I love it!


----------



## Sternchen

The Descendants....it was good, but the ending kind of confused me... I didn't expect it to be the ending, haha


----------



## BgaHolic

2004 Phantom of the Opera!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Drive
50/50


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Woman In Black - Liked it but had mixed feelings about the ending
Rise of the Planet of the Apes - Really enjoyed it


----------



## gelbergirl

Man on a Ledge


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bad Teacher


----------



## pquiles

Haywire.  Wait for DVD!


----------



## kateincali

The Lazarus project


----------



## sunglow

Red Tails


----------



## paradise392

in time..loved it!!


----------



## jadise

The Iron Lady - amazing performance from Meryl Streep, definitely Oscar-worthy
The Descendants - good movie


----------



## Cindi

Real Steel - better than I thought it would be. Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

jungle book
snow white
monsters inc
rio
sword & the stone


----------



## kateincali

abduction


----------



## Myblackbag

Bridesmaids


----------



## frick&frack

expelled


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

crazy, stupid, love


----------



## loves

dream house


----------



## kateincali

In Time


----------



## MAGJES

Black Swan


----------



## gelbergirl

My Big Fat Greek Wedding (again)


----------



## frick&frack

what's your number


----------



## Cait

The Dream Team (I forgot how much I loved Michael Keaton as a kid )

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

rio


----------



## coronita

I can't remember the name but it is a movie with Justin Timberlake and it something with Time in the title. It is pretty recent and horrible. I was doing other things while it was on. Ha.


----------



## Slavisa

Bride wars


----------



## gelbergirl

coronita said:


> I can't remember the name but it is a movie with Justin Timberlake and it something with Time in the title. It is pretty recent and horrible. I was doing other things while it was on. Ha.



In Time  (yes, very scifi Gattica-ish


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

My Big Fat Greek Weeding


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr2


----------



## Suzie

I just watched "The Help" and I loved it!!


----------



## frick&frack

rush: beyond the lighted stage


----------



## Miss Maryland

Paranormal Activity 3 -- big old meh IMO...time to hang it up


----------



## Graw

Safe house with Denzel and Ryan Renolds, great movie!  The end was not predictable, lots of action scenes and witty humor from Denzel.


----------



## wantitneedit

Sherlock Holmes 2 and Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.  The first one was good, the second, excellent!  Beautifully paced film, subtle understated performances. loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Big Miracle


----------



## kac2288

Midnight in Paris! I'm not a huge Woody Allen fan, but I loved it.


----------



## needloub

Safe House


----------



## frick&frack

killers


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Thing.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Iron Giant


----------



## kyria alexander

Texas Killing Fields


----------



## Cindi

Contagion - good movie


----------



## MrsTGreen

The Vow


----------



## needloub

Coming to America


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar


----------



## Myblackbag

Crazy/Beautiful


----------



## frick&frack

happythankyoumoreplease


----------



## starrynite_87

Something Borrowed


----------



## gelbergirl

Safe House


----------



## LovesYSL

frick&frack said:


> happythankyoumoreplease



LOVED this movie!

The last movie I watched was 28 Days Later.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Safe House


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> Safe House



Just saw this, pretty good.


----------



## kateincali

Killer elite


----------



## QueenMaa

When in Rome


----------



## NoSnowHere

The Vow - so good. I loved it.


----------



## RedDuchess

We went to see safehouse fri


----------



## Normamargot

The Lady in Black and The Grey


----------



## rubycat

Took the kiddos to see The Mysterious Island, so bad. The 5 y/o loved it, the rest of us were amazed that it didn't go right to DVD.


----------



## Mekinfrance

Batman & Robin


----------



## jennyx0

Fast and the Furious (Fast Five?). The girl (Gisele) is so pretty it's annoying.


----------



## lovehgss1

Safe House


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Preachers Wife


----------



## frick&frack

bruno


----------



## frick&frack

elizabeth


----------



## Florasun

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy


----------



## GirlFriday

The Help.  I absolutely loved it.


----------



## frick&frack

anonymous


----------



## juneping

the whistleblower


----------



## tatsu_k

breaking dawn - ok
final destination (the latest one) - cablevision should refund me my $4.95 and an hour of my life back for that!!!


----------



## heather123

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy


----------



## Robicslady

Actually, I just watched the "making of" DVD that came w/ Breaking Dawn:  pretty interesting!


----------



## coconutsboston

Gran Torino for the millionth time.


----------



## Robicslady

Love that movie!!!


----------



## coronita

Safe House.


----------



## GirlFriday

Bridesmaids.  It had some funny moments, but it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be.  Maybe it was too hyped up for me.


----------



## needloub

Waiting to Exhale


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Safe house in the theaters and princess mononoke at home


----------



## sun.shyne

Safe House


----------



## coronita

GirlFriday said:


> Bridesmaids. It had some funny moments, but it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be. Maybe it was too hyped up for me.


 
My co-worker and I thought it was kind of depressing. Kristen Wiig is just so down in the dumps.


----------



## GirlFriday

coronita said:


> My co-worker and I thought it was kind of depressing. Kristen Wiig is just so down in the dumps.



Yeah, she had her funny moments, but when she wasn't being outrageous, she was so depressing and, I don't know, lacking in something.  I didn't think she was a great pick for the lead.


----------



## MJDaisy

the vow. good movie...sadder than i thought though. i was teary throughout the entire movie.


----------



## frick&frack

the C word disc 1


----------



## Cindi

Take Shelter - slow but interesting


----------



## frick&frack

the C word disc 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys & Aliens.


----------



## gelbergirl

Thin Ice


----------



## .jourdyn.

Pretty In Pink


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Vow


----------



## clu13

The artist


----------



## frick&frack

the big C disc 3


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## LVBagLady

The Bodyguard. I caught the end of it on Lifetime.


----------



## Lieu

Love in between (Korean/subtitle) great movie!!


----------



## bcbgurl19

Showgirls


----------



## GirlFriday

Tree of Life.  I liked it, but I like Terence Malick movies.


----------



## Samia

GirlFriday said:


> Tree of Life.  I liked it, but I like Terence Malick movies.


Really? I almost slept in that movie.

The last I watched was J Edgar


----------



## jadise

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## GirlFriday

Samia said:


> Really? I almost slept in that movie.
> 
> The last I watched was J Edgar



Yeah I liked it, but with Terence Malick movies you either like them or hate them.  I don't love them, but I think they're interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## Sweetpea83

Year One.


----------



## Cindi

Fireflies In The Garden - Great drama. I really liked it.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Hall Pass - it was hilarious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spun.


----------



## SWlife

One for the Money. I enjoyed it, but DH, not so much.


----------



## chantal1922

The Bodyguard


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chronicle...woah, so weird but really good!


----------



## frick&frack

MindWalk


----------



## clu13

frick&frack said:


> MindWalk



With Sam Waterston?  great movie that i totally forgot about.

Warrior - Nick nolte is great!


----------



## Cindi

Rum Diary - I thought it was boring, hubby liked it.


----------



## kateincali

The Double


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Wild Life (a 1980s comedy)


----------



## thatsme123

Apollo 18.


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> With Sam Waterston?  great movie that i totally forgot about.


^yep, that's it!  I can't believe anyone else is familiar with this great but very obscure movie.




harry potter deathly hallows 2


----------



## kyria alexander

Crazy, stupid,love


----------



## Espinosa

*This Means War*, with my girlfriends today.


----------



## m3rma1d

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Spun.



Great movie.


----------



## m3rma1d

Watched 'The Bodyguard' with the BF on Saturday night. He'd never seen it, and I only saw it once when I was 14. 
Held up very well as a great movie all these years later, although there was some bad hair, and the "technology" (or lack thereof) gave us some giggles.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

A Better Life


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Why Did I Get Married Too?

I'm not really a Tyler Perry fan, but it was a pretty good movie. I HATED the ending though!


----------



## frick&frack

HermesNewbie said:


> Why Did I Get Married Too?
> 
> I'm not really a Tyler Perry fan, but it was a pretty good movie. I HATED the ending though!


^uh oh...I kinda sorta wanted to watch this.  now I don't know...



LOTR 1


----------



## GirlieShoppe

frick&frack said:


> ^uh oh...I kinda sorta wanted to watch this.  now I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> LOTR 1



You definitely should watch it, F&F! It really is pretty good, it's just that what happens toward the end was incredibly sad -- I gasped at what happened, I was so shocked! It was the very last scene that I hated. I don't think the final scene wrapped everything up or resolved the main issue in the movie.


----------



## kristinized

Psycho


----------



## Sweetpea83

m3rma1d said:


> Great movie.



Oddly, good..yes. 

8MM.


----------



## needloub

The Dilemma
Green Lantern


----------



## frick&frack

HermesNewbie said:


> You definitely should watch it, F&F! It really is pretty good, it's just that what happens toward the end was incredibly sad -- I gasped at what happened, I was so shocked! It was the very last scene that I hated. I don't think the final scene wrapped everything up or resolved the main issue in the movie.


^OK, thanks.  I'll keep it in my queue.




pride & prejudice


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

one for the money. It was alright but no where near as good as the books.


----------



## coronita

J. Edgar. LOVED IT!


----------



## thatsme123

Sorry haters.


----------



## needloub

Set it Off


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Life As We Know It


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

50/50


----------



## Cindi

Chronical - Excellent movie. Hubby and I both really enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

rio
sorcerer's apprentice


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Waterboy.


----------



## kateincali

london boulevard


----------



## Expy00

Chronicle.... I really liked the movie but my BF thought the plot/story line wasn't well thought out or developed like it could have been.


----------



## frick&frack

horton hears a who


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Rum Diary - got halfway through and had to stop it. Wasn't as good as the previews made it seem. 

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## gelbergirl

Barney's Version


----------



## needloub

Colombiana


----------



## lovehgss1

50/50
Crazy Stupid Love
Midnight in Paris


----------



## frick&frack

phenomenon
harry potter & the deathly hallows 1


----------



## GirlFriday

The Help again.  Love it...it makes me want to read the book again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tim & Eric's Billion Dollar Movie.


----------



## kateincali

happythankyoumoreplease


----------



## Cindi

Abduction - it was just ok


----------



## robbins65

Saw The Artist today.  Thought it was very good!


----------



## piosavsfan

Saw "The Vow" yesterday. I liked it.


----------



## gelbergirl

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## needloub

Extraordinary Measures - loved it


----------



## mrb4bags

Thin Ice with Greg Kinnear, Billy Crudup and Alan Arkin.  Nice twist.


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Vow - loved it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Brothers. Such a sad movie!


----------



## frick&frack

emma


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This Means War


----------



## Necromancer

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## frick&frack

HermesNewbie said:


> You definitely should watch it, F&F! It really is pretty good, it's just that what happens toward the end was incredibly sad -- I gasped at what happened, I was so shocked! It was the very last scene that I hated. I don't think the final scene wrapped everything up or resolved the main issue in the movie.



watched why did I get married too last night.  I agree with your review.  it was good, it was moving, but the last scene was terrible (made me mad...I blame her for their problems).  I also feel like the tried to cram in a lot of info/drama into the second half of the movie without giving time to explain it.  they could have focused less on angela's craziness IMO.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

frick&frack said:


> watched why did I get married too last night. I agree with your review. it was good, it was moving, but the last scene was terrible (made me mad...I blame her for their problems). I also feel like the tried to cram in a lot of info/drama into the second half of the movie without giving time to explain it. they could have focused less on angela's craziness IMO.


 
I agree, Pat seemed to be the one to blame for their problems. It made me angry too that she got a fresh start with "The Rock" and she didn't really suffer any consequences for her actions.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jack and Jill. Funny, but a very silly movie -- a typical Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## flrich23

I saw Good Deeds, Chronicle, and Safe House this weekend.   Good Deeds and Chronicle was both good.  I didn't really like the later half of Chronicle, but it was still good.  I'm not sure about Safe House, I have heard nothing but great things. But I was highly intoxicated when I saw it lol, and don't remember much.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Beauty and The Beast


----------



## Samia

The Woman in Black (scary) Underworld Awakening (love them all) and Journey2 (I am a geek sometime)


----------



## kateincali

the retreat. took a little while to get started but it was good.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter & the deathly hallows 2


----------



## frick&frack

HermesNewbie said:


> I agree, Pat seemed to be the one to blame for their problems. It made me angry too that she got a fresh start with "The Rock" and she didn't really suffer any consequences for her actions.



ex-act-ly...very wrong   plus her DH ends up...gone for good with little hassle for her


----------



## heather123

The Grey - excellent survival movie.

The Artist - hugely enjoyable.

The Descendants - loved this movie.

The Woman in Black - fantastic scary movie and great stuff, Hammer!


----------



## cosmogrl5

My husband and I rewatched *Fried Green Tomatoes* on Sunday.  It is still such a great movie!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

One For The Money - didn't really like it, no where near as good as the book
Safe House - Loved it
Wild Target - as always, a favourite


----------



## gelbergirl

Act of Valor


----------



## frick&frack

Failure to launch


----------



## ClassicFab

Tangled


----------



## Blo0ondi

this means war >>loved & enjoy every second of it!


----------



## lolitablue

Safe House! Cannot go wrong with those guys!!!


----------



## kateincali

Last Night - really liked it


----------



## frick&frack

waitress


----------



## thatsme123

Son of no one - absolute pants.


----------



## natalie78

Act of Valor - I loved, loved, loved it.  No one left the theater with dry eyes.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Rio


----------



## kristinized

Suicide Club


----------



## queenofchic

This Means War > The Vow


----------



## frick&frack

jack & the beanstalk


----------



## kateincali

Dream House - meh


----------



## ClassicFab

Black Swan-hated it


----------



## sparrows1

this means war - I liked it, but I'd have probably hated it if chris pine and tom hardy weren't in it.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

ClassicFab said:


> Black Swan-hated it



me too! I never understood all the fuss about it! 

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - US remake. Didn't like it as much as the original Swedish version but it was still good.


----------



## wilding

The Whistleblower.


----------



## dolllover

Angel and Demons
This Means War
Safe House


----------



## .jourdyn.

Anonymous - really enjoyed this movie, it was great!


----------



## gelbergirl

Martha Marcy May Marlene


----------



## frick&frack

the big year


----------



## lovehgss1

Larry Crowne


----------



## cosmogrl5

What's Your Number?


----------



## kateincali

Hugo. Silly and boring, I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## bisbee

Just saw "The Artist".  I can't understand how it won Best Picture - it was one of the most boring films I've ever seen!  I kept waiting for something to happen...nothing ever did...I don't agree with the lead actor winning either.  

Totally underwhelming!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Breaking Dawn


----------



## cosmogrl5

bisbee said:


> Just saw "The Artist".  I can't understand how it won Best Picture - it was one of the most boring films I've ever seen!  I kept waiting for something to happen...nothing ever did...I don't agree with the lead actor winning either.
> 
> Totally underwhelming!



 I have a feeling that I'll feel the same way.

Just watched Waitress for the 3rd time.  Love that movie!


----------



## GOMAVS41

Safe House, 50/50, and Dream House


----------



## cosmogrl5

GOMAVS41 said:


> Safe House, 50/50, and Dream House


I loved 50/50!   I was worried that it would be horribly depressing, but it really wasn't.


----------



## frick&frack

indiana jones & the last crusade


----------



## kristinized

The Black Dahlia


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Contagion


----------



## thatsme123

The skin I live in.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Jurassic Park
Jurassic Park: The Lost World


----------



## frick&frack

faith_ann said:


> Hugo. Silly and boring, I couldn't even finish it.


^uh oh...I have that at home now...




cosmogrl5 said:


> Just watched Waitress for the 3rd time.  Love that movie!


^oh, I do too!  I bought it 





four feathers


----------



## kateincali

frick&frack said:


> ^uh oh...I have that at home now...


well i seem to be in the minority with my hugo hatred. i just had higher expectations than a kids film after hearing so much about it.

watched take shelter last night. just okay. there was nothing else on.


----------



## frick&frack

faith_ann said:


> well i seem to be in the minority with my hugo hatred. i just had higher expectations than a kids film after hearing so much about it.


^I'll chance watching it tonight...




independence day


----------



## mundodabolsa

I watched three movies in a row on the lifetime movie channel yesterday :ninja:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Puss in Boots..while riding in a car yesterday.


----------



## needloub

Breaking Dawn: Part 1


----------



## frick&frack

hugo (loved it)


----------



## Cherrasaki

^I saw Hugo too and I also enjoyed it!


----------



## Normamargot

This Means War and Wanderlust last weekend; Star Trek: The Motion Picture, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, and Star Trek III: The Search for Spock this weekend.


----------



## inpermafrost

The Hangover 2. It was stupid. In queue to watch I have 50/50, Hugo, and Moneyball.


----------



## frick&frack

persuasion


----------



## Samia

The Debt


----------



## lovehgss1

The Artist...loved it.


----------



## Samia

The Vow


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Twilight


----------



## Duckdash

Well I watched Wanderlust last weekend or so. The beginning was pretty good, but I thought it got a bit slower toward the end, and I did not particularly understand/like the ending.
Saw Project X last night, it was basically plotless and lots of debauchery, but I think the trailers make that pretty clear lol


----------



## Cindi

50/50 - both hubby and I really liked it.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Jurassic Park 3


----------



## Myblackbag

The Hangover 2


----------



## ellief

Goon


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Drive...loved it and can't believe I never noticed Ryan Gosling before 

Now need to get hold of the soundtrack :tunes:


----------



## frick&frack

little dorrit disc 1


----------



## gelbergirl

Marie Antoinette (again)


----------



## frick&frack

little dorrit disc 2


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*50/50* - It was ok.


----------



## frick&frack

like crazy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## kateincali

Immortals - disappointing


----------



## frick&frack

little dorrit disc 3


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lorax


----------



## frick&frack

little dorrit disc 4


----------



## Sweetpea83

A Haunting in Connecticut.


----------



## Florasun

Hugo. Better than I expected.


----------



## Normamargot

Safe House


----------



## thatsme123

3 days of the condor.


----------



## mocha.lover

Chicago


----------



## mocha.lover

The Lorax


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Pirates of the Carribean 4


----------



## Espinosa

*John Carter*, last night....I really liked it!!


----------



## frick&frack

persuasion


----------



## heather123

Tormented. A real stinker about school bullying.


----------



## coronita

Jack and Jill. It wasn't as awful as the critics say it was, but it could have been better.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Footloose (the new one) - I like it!


----------



## cosmogrl5

I just saw This Means War, and it was actually better than I expected it would be!


----------



## frick&frack

the A team


----------



## Cindi

The Big Year - It was just ok. Probably would have been better if I had ANY interest in bird watching. LOL


----------



## loves

trick or treat. gosh it was BAD lol


----------



## frick&frack

the adjustment bureau


----------



## cosmogrl5

Guess Who?  It made me miss Bernie Mac.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Safehouse


----------



## .jourdyn.

*Avatar
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off
*Sixteen Candles


----------



## nifferchic71

Young Adult with Charlize Theron (couldn't wait until it ended)
Law Abiding Citizen with Jamie Foxx and Gerald Butler (awesome suspense movie)
Project X (teen movie, but fun to relive the good ole times)


----------



## randr21

Moneyball, not bad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Ides of March...the ending was disappointing.


----------



## Cindi

Dream House - Very good movie. Not at all what I thought it was going to be. Nice twist I didn't see coming.


----------



## frick&frack

anne of green gables


----------



## kateincali

Like Crazy - it was good. sweet but sad


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Eclipse


----------



## Northergirl

Breaking Dawn part 1.
Now that Kristen Stewart has all this money you thing she would take acting classes - it was painful to watch her.


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 4


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Lorac


----------



## lovehgss1

Northergirl said:


> Breaking Dawn part 1.
> Now that Kristen Stewart has all this money you thing she would take acting classes - it was painful to watch her.


 
You said it, she's been consistently horrific in all of these movies. She ruins the franchise for me.


Knocked Up--re-watched it this weekend. It still makes me laugh.


----------



## mundodabolsa

saw *friends with kids *today.  I liked it, I thought it was going to be more annoying than it was. 

I also watched *breakfast at tiffany's *for the very first time the other day. figured it was about time!


----------



## commet

Wanderlust


----------



## Samia

Elevator


----------



## frick&frack

breaking & entering


----------



## lovehgss1

Friends With Kids...predictable but entertaining.


----------



## gelbergirl

Game Change (HBO)


----------



## Cait

Brian's Song (the original)
Trained in the Ways of Men.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wilding

Caught Inside and watching La Soga at the moment.


----------



## needloub

The Change-up - so funny


----------



## kateincali

Melancholia - I can't believe I waited months for this! seriously disappointing


----------



## gelbergirl

A Thousand Words


----------



## dolllover

The Artist-loved it.


----------



## Lzamare

Safe House


----------



## frick&frack

what the bleep do we know (I love that documentary)


----------



## frick&frack

cracks


----------



## Kansashalo

Jumping the Broom


----------



## frick&frack

my week with marilyn


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dawn Of The Dead.


----------



## Cindi

Three Musketeers - horrible waste of time


----------



## Normamargot

Ben-Hur and 21 Jump Street


----------



## Lbds4u

Act of valor - great movie. And definitely brought tears.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jack and jill


----------



## gelbergirl

The Messenger


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> my week with marilyn



How was it?

Gnomeo & Juliet


----------



## bisbee

Friends with Kids - I liked it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Descendants.


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> How was it?
> 
> Gnomeo & Juliet


^I really enjoyed it.




the other guys


----------



## Lbds4u

Normamargot said:
			
		

> Ben-Hur and 21 Jump Street



Ooh I heard 21 jump street was good.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## needloub

Beautiful Boy - heart-wrenching


----------



## gelbergirl

Dear John


----------



## Normamargot

21 Jump Street  (so hilarious that I'm gonna see it again and Casa de mi Padre (also very funny and will also see again because my friend hasn't)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Happy Feet Two ... not as good as the first one


----------



## GhstDreamer

Margin Call - it was gripping and intense. Love it.


----------



## kristinized

Dawn of the Dead (remake)


----------



## Cindi

Margin Call - good movie, a lot of great actors.


----------



## Queenie719

21 Jump Street.  Lol'ed from beginning to end!


----------



## frick&frack

young adult


----------



## kristinized

The Ninth Gate


----------



## ellief

Thirteen.

For the second time... I had forgotten how sad that movie is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Our Idiot Brother.


----------



## wilding

Normamargot said:


> 21 Jump Street (so hilarious that I'm gonna see it again and Casa de mi Padre (also very funny and will also see again because my friend hasn't)


 
My 10 year old is obsessed with this since he saw the ad on tv . 

I'm watching War Games at the moment.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

21 jump street- it was hilarious!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Water For Elephants


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Perfect Host - disturbing
Beautiful Boy - soooo sad!


----------



## frick&frack

in the mood for love


----------



## gelbergirl

Being Flynn


----------



## frick&frack

eros


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

21 Jump Street 
It's Complicated
Midnight in Paris
Chloe


----------



## gelbergirl

Death of a Salesman (1985)


----------



## natalie78

Hanna

Not the worst movie I have ever seen.  That's about all I can say.


----------



## ellief

natalie78 said:


> Hanna
> 
> Not the worst movie I have ever seen.  That's about all I can say.



Kind of crazy, huh?


Hall Pass


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

How to be


----------



## frick&frack

bridesmaids...I tried it again...still doesn't live up to the hype


----------



## Gurzzy

Young Adult

The writing was very Diablo Cody. It was different than what I expected, but I didn't mind it. Any previews I saw for it made it seem like a comedy, but it definitely wasn't.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Remember me


----------



## Duckdash

natalie78 said:


> Hanna
> 
> Not the worst movie I have ever seen.  That's about all I can say.



Hahaha can't tell if that's A compliment... Lol


----------



## Duckdash

21 Jump Street
I thought it  was hilarious! And it made me legitimately gasp in shock twice! Not bad by my standards


----------



## truegem

Hangover 2


----------



## frick&frack

splash


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The bounty hunter


----------



## frick&frack

super


----------



## gelbergirl

The Deep Blue Sea


----------



## platinum_girly

Quarantine 2: Terminal


----------



## frick&frack

friends with benefits


----------



## Cindi

My Week with Marilyn - boring

Footloose (the new one)- It was just ok. I really don't see why they had to remake it. The first one was great.


----------



## mona_danya

21 Jump Street
Sooooooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Hunger Games


----------



## jadise

The Hunger Games


----------



## frick&frack

ghostbusters


----------



## Cait

13 Going on 30

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love4MK

The Hunger Games!


----------



## gelbergirl

Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## OANHderful

21 Jump Street.


----------



## krazycatlady

Zack and Miri make a porno was on comedy central last night.


----------



## frick&frack

beetlejuice


----------



## Normamargot

The Hunger Games


----------



## Cindi

Melancholia - This first hour was like an uninteresting strangers wedding video. Overall I really didn't like it. It only has SOME good scenes in the last 45 minutes. The end was ok.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy....so boring!


----------



## MarneeB

a walk to remember


----------



## flwrgirl

Something Borrowed


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Selena.


----------



## terps08

Hunger Games


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

despicable me


----------



## ClassicFab

Inception


----------



## frick&frack

last night


----------



## Normamargot

The Lost World: Jurrasic Park


----------



## haitham

Serindipity


----------



## Sweetpea83

The girl with the dragon tattoo.


----------



## flwrgirl

^^ such a disturbing movie. 

Immortals


----------



## gelbergirl

21 Jump Street


----------



## sunglow

The Hunger Games


----------



## frick&frack

sympathy for delicious


----------



## aklein

Wrath of the Titans in IMAX 3D


----------



## nifferchic71

Jeff who lives at home - save your money!!


----------



## frick&frack

love song for bobby long


----------



## IrisCole

Been on a bit of binge:

Martha Marcy May Marlene
Take Shelter
Immortals
The Hunger Games
Carnage


----------



## Mediana

The Hunger Games


----------



## frick&frack

hesher


----------



## dress1

The Skin I Live In

and oldie but goodie No Man of Her Own(Barbara Stanwyck)


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Hunger Games. Loved it!


----------



## MarneeB

a walk to remember


----------



## GirlFriday

Tower Heist.  It was okay


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Pretty Woman
The Adjustment Bureau


----------



## Belle49

Just finish seeing Wrath Of The Titans, SO GOOD


----------



## gelbergirl

Mirror Mirror


----------



## GOMAVS41

My Week With Marilyn, The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo(again), The Company


----------



## mundodabolsa

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Pretty Woman



yes, you reminded me it's on abc family (huh?), thanks! 

every time I see this movie it's like I had forgotten how much I love it.


----------



## douzz

contagion 
the adventures of tintin


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Girl with a Dragon Tattoo


----------



## frick&frack

green lantern


----------



## sunglow

Martha Marcy May Marlene


----------



## Cindi

Hugo - Possibly THE most boring movie ever made.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

mundodabolsa said:


> yes, you reminded me it's on abc family (huh?), thanks!
> 
> every time I see this movie it's like I had forgotten how much I love it.



No worries. It's a favourite of mine and has been playing on TV here alot. We actually had it on at the cinemas a few weeks ago for one night.

Hunger Games (again!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hugo. (awesome movie!!!)
In *** land ** bloody & honey. (really well written!!)


----------



## Normamargot

Wrath of the Titans


----------



## sunglow

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean 4


----------



## shazzy99

Hunger Games! I had no plans to watch this movie, it was a last minute decision, but I am so glad I did. I really enjoyed it and kept me enthralled the whole time.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Selena


----------



## Samia

The Darkest Hour


----------



## coronita

21 Jump Street. I really liked it!


----------



## sunglow

Carnage


----------



## carvedwords

The Help


----------



## madamefifi

What's Your Number.

Best line ever: "I'm a jobless whore who's slept with 20 guys and I want to be with someone who appreciates that!" I nearly died laughing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sunglow said:


> Carnage




I saw this too....some parts were funny..but then it got annoying towards the end.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Monsters vs. aliens


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Jira

The Hunger Games


----------



## frick&frack

love's labor's lost


----------



## cilantro

The Hunger Games. Loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

my best friend's wedding


----------



## GirlFriday

The new Muppets movie.  It was cute.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

love guru


----------



## frick&frack

ides of march


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

rango


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Lorax
Alvin & The Chipmunks 3: Chipwrecked
Blue Valentine


----------



## frick&frack

father of invention


----------



## GirlFriday

We Bought a Zoo.  I wasn't interested in watching it but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wilding

Life, above all. A film by Oliver Schmitz.

It's based on the international award winning novel "Chanda's Secrets" by Allan Stratton. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1646111/


----------



## Cindi

Immortals - My hubby usually loves these "sword and sandal" type movies and he hated it. It was beyond stupid.


----------



## frick&frack

x-men first class


----------



## Kathrin

Margin Call
American Reunion

Just rented In Time because I didn't get a chance to see it when it was on at the movies last year


----------



## MarneeB

mean girls, there's nothing else on!


----------



## robotindisguise

Stepbrothers.

Been in a total Will Ferrell mood since Anchorman 2 was announced


----------



## Normamargot

John Carter and 21 Jump Street (again)


----------



## Cindi

Hunger Games - Great movie.


----------



## needloub

Contagion - really enjoyed it!


----------



## mundodabolsa

the perfect storm is on tv and I'm watching it for the first time since seeing it in the theater over a decade ago. 

holy hell I had forgotten how intense it is.


----------



## tilolis

Hunger Games


----------



## sunglow

The Feast of All Saints


----------



## roxys

Confessions of a Shopoholic


----------



## dress1

Terribly Happy


----------



## needloub

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (I still prefer the original )


----------



## frick&frack

horton hears a who


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## flwrgirl

mundodabolsa said:


> the perfect storm is on tv and I'm watching it for the first time since seeing it in the theater over a decade ago.
> 
> holy hell I had forgotten how intense it is.


 
I watched this yesterday too. 

X-Men, the 3rd one


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Kung fu panda 2


----------



## coronita

Tower Heist


----------



## winniejo

Cindi said:
			
		

> Hunger Games - Great movie.



Ditto


----------



## bugn

Midnight in Paris and I loved it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Immortals.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Hunger games


----------



## kateincali

the cabin in the woods - loved it!


----------



## MarneeB

date night


----------



## wtmontana

American Pie Reunion - actually enjoyed majority of it.


----------



## BluMochi

Mirror Mirror


----------



## frick&frack

immortals


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Vanity Fair


----------



## KayuuKathey

Fast Five


----------



## frick&frack

bright star


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The longest yard 1974


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

In time


----------



## Phédre

The Hunger Games


----------



## needloub

The Tides of March


----------



## kateincali

Something Borrowed


----------



## gelbergirl

American Reunion


----------



## Couture_Girl

The Muppets movie !


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> The Tides of March



Whoops!  The Ides of March


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Morning Glory


----------



## MarneeB

shallow hal


----------



## frick&frack

peter pan


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Titanic 3D


----------



## frick&frack

rio


----------



## kristinized

The Ring


----------



## needloub

Save the Last Dance
Bride Wars


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

all good things


----------



## lil_peanut

American Reunion

(A must see if you liked the original American Pie!)


----------



## BgaHolic

"I don't know how she does it" with Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## frick&frack

horrible bosses


----------



## flwrgirl

Moneyball


----------



## Mette

My Big Fat Greek Wedding.  I love this movie!


----------



## Nathalya

lil_peanut said:


> American Reunion
> 
> (A must see if you liked the original American Pie!)


 
Me 2, this movie was hilarious


----------



## clu13

The Desendents and Young Adult - not a fan of either.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hunger Games...it was decent.


----------



## carvedwords

Midnight in Paris and The Town


----------



## roxys

Gone


----------



## needloub

I Don't Know How She Does It


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hunger Games...it was decent.



Same, and same opinion


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Cindi

A Dangerous Method - It was just ok overall. I do have to say Keira Knightly does "crazy" quite well.


----------



## frick&frack

neverland


----------



## MarneeB

madea's family reunion


----------



## clu13

American Reunion - and it was horrible.  I was so disappointed.


----------



## lovehgss1

Hunger Games--I liked it.


----------



## lucywife

Wrath of the Titans-what a waste of time and $27


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Into the Wild, loved it


----------



## dolllover

Horrible Bosses


----------



## Cherrasaki

The Descendants


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

P.S. I love you


----------



## wtmontana

Crazy Stupid Love - rewatched the second half while cleaning

Salmon Fishing In The Yemen - loved it, OH thought it was pretty boring but it was right up my alley!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Avatar


----------



## frick&frack

13


----------



## noonoo07

American Reunion


----------



## mundodabolsa

saw the deep blue sea yesterday. 

so, so bad, one of the worst films I've seen in a long while.


----------



## sunglow

Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## madamefifi

War Horse, because I need an excuse to have a good cry.


----------



## madamefifi

clu13 said:
			
		

> The Desendents and Young Adult - not a fan of either.



Young Adult was surprisingly superficial wasn't it? I found it hard to believe that someone that deeply troubled could just snap out of it so easily.


----------



## frick&frack

the descendants


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the descendants



Did you enjoy it?

Pablo Escobar: King of Coke


----------



## Cait

Simon Birch

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gelbergirl

Titanic in 3D


----------



## Silversun

Cabin in the woods! it was awesome  I'm a die-hard whedon girl so it made me all sorts of happy.


----------



## frick&frack

rio


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lucky One


----------



## LKVMN32

Finding Nemo


----------



## wtmontana

JACK & JILL - bit typical of Adam Sandler movies but I liked the warm and fuzzy ending and Al Pacino cracked me up being all crazy and such.
PUSS IN BOOTS - waste of time, I watched 5 minutes and started vacuuming to avoid it, so glad I didn't take any kids with me and see this in cinemas.

At home movie watching has become more common for me lately than going out... :s ah well.


----------



## Cindi

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol - Hubby and I both really enjoyed it. The stunts were amazing!


----------



## dress1

Rabbit Hole with Nicole Kidman.


----------



## commet

The Lucky One


----------



## MrsTGreen

Think like a Man....Very funny!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Just got home from seeing Salmon Fishing In Yemen.  It was meh... But a good diversion for the evening. Lol


----------



## jadise

The Hunger Games (for the second time)


----------



## momofgirls

Girl with the Dragon tatoo


----------



## IrisCole

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## frick&frack

water for elephants


----------



## meluvs2shop

Think Like A Man- SO funny!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Like Crazy - It was just ok


----------



## gelbergirl

Detachment


----------



## NagaJolokia

_The Hunger Games_ - It was alright. Eh.

_Wrath of the Titans_- Decent

_The Human Centipede 2: Full Sequence_ - Sucked

_Misery_- As good as I remembered. Liked it.


----------



## Cindi

First Knight - It was on Encore all day today. I must have seen this movie 10 times and still the ending always makes me cry. I'm such a sap. :shame:  Love Richard Gere.


----------



## Cindi

Tower Heist - Good movie. Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## watson9890

Last i have watched action movie and that is very enjoyable..Now i am looking another action movie..I heard that another action movie in this month.This movie's name is safe...Main star of this movie is Jason Statham...




Watch Safe Online


----------



## ms-whitney

my life. it's a Korean movie portraying another side with the WWII

save a few Hollywood scenes I thought it was well done, the character development and overall visual effects were nice. I think there was a bit too much of "pointing out the obvious" I guess the director didn't trust movie goers to be able to tie in the points

but still better then most movies I've seen


----------



## mocha.lover

Hanna - Plot didn't really do anything for me but I loved the visuals, actors, and the suspense it held on me.


----------



## coachmom2boys

Hunger Games. Loved the book , movie was okay.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Rambo.
Bridget Jones Diary


----------



## MJDaisy

shrek 4....i only saw half of it. i loved it! i need to redbox the rest of it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Rum Diary..I liked it!


----------



## First Lady

Think Like a Man. It was ok, I just dont think Kevin Hart is funny. He over acts in a childish way that isnt funny to me. It was pretty good


----------



## frick&frack

rio...with the nieces


----------



## gelbergirl

Jesus Henry Christ


----------



## gelbergirl

Shame


----------



## Cindi

The Descendants - It was just ok. I guess I expected better from a movie with that many award nominations.


----------



## kateincali

The Devil's Own


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Immortals


----------



## mocha.lover

Scream 4


----------



## dolllover

Hunger Games


----------



## Wilmaerika

The Hunger Games


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> The Descendants - It was just ok. I guess I expected better from a movie with that many award nominations.




I have to agree...I wasn't really impressed with it either.


----------



## kateincali

A dangerous method


----------



## Samia

Battleship


----------



## mocha.lover

I Am Legend


----------



## Shethatglitters

The Lucky One


----------



## lovehgss1

Act Like A Lady, Think Like A Man...cute funny but not great


----------



## sun.shyne

Hunger Games


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Wrestler.


----------



## Cindi

The Iron Lady - I didn't even finish watching it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

the lucky one a few days ago.

eh, it's not like I was expecting much and sure it was entertaining but I was disappointed. I didn't much care for the leading actress.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Titanic


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Other Guys


----------



## peace43

In theater:  Mirror, Mirror

On DVD:  J. Edgar


----------



## needloub

One Day - so sad at the end...


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Horrible Bosses


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Hop


----------



## douzz

the avengers - yesterday afternoon at the movies 
underworld: awakening - at home , complete waste of time


----------



## Cindi

Final Destination V - Pretty good if you like that type of movie. Pretty much what I was expecting.


----------



## lovehgss1

Safe---Great if you're like me and love shoot 'em ups with loads fun fight scenes.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Titanic 3D at IMAX


----------



## gelbergirl

The Raven


----------



## IrisCole

The Expendables


----------



## frick&frack

cedar rapids


----------



## sunglow

96 Minutes


----------



## BgaHolic

The debt


----------



## MarneeB

the blind side


----------



## jadise

We Bought a Zoo


----------



## hunniesochic

21 Jumpstreet.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kristinized

He Loves Me... He Loves Me Not


----------



## Cindi

Did you enjoy it? This one has been sitting in my Netflix pile of movies to be watched for a month or more.





BgaHolic said:


> The debt


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Very much! I love Helen Mirren. The acting was wonderful!


----------



## frick&frack

lotr 1


----------



## roxys

Think like a man


----------



## Sweetpea83

War Horse (very lame..)
Sling Blade (pretty good..)


----------



## lovehgss1

Champanzee...so cute! Oscar the baby chimp is adorable!


----------



## wtmontana

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## gelbergirl

The 5 Year Engagement


----------



## frick&frack

cinderella


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Titanic 3D (yes again....)


----------



## gelbergirl

Think Like a Man


----------



## ksammon

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## sweetfacespout

Drive me Crazy lol


----------



## frick&frack

the other boelyn girl


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

puss and boots


----------



## frick&frack

monty python: almost the truth


----------



## gelbergirl

The Three Stooges


----------



## ClassicFab

Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## frick&frack

the trouble with romance


----------



## IrisCole

Pulse.  Possibly the most boring movie ever.


----------



## frick&frack

the A team


----------



## frick&frack

paul


----------



## Cindi

Avengers - Awesome movie!!!! So many inside jokes for us dweebs.  A quick cameo by Stan Lee, plus there are 2 short scenes after the actual movie ends. One is a couple of minutes into the credits and one is at the very end. Just in case you are the kind of person that likes to see everything. This is one of a very small number of movies that I would actually watch again. The one liners were great. LOL


----------



## MrsTGreen

Avengers....The movie rocked!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I so want to watch that this weekend...

Puss in Boots.


----------



## lovehgss1

Avengers..silly but so much FUN!!!


----------



## frick&frack

the iron lady


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Rambo (4)


----------



## cosmogrl5

Hubby and I randomly decided to watch Wayne's World the other night.  I forgot how funny it was and loved all of the 90s references.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Raven (again, because I love John Cusack!)


----------



## kateincali

The Avengers


----------



## frick&frack

oceans 12


----------



## insideout

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sex and the City 2


----------



## platinum_girly

Beauty & the beast 3D


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Avengers- great movie!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Mean Streets - my favourite


----------



## Cindi

Young Adult - Not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Bri 333

Wrath of the Titans. It was good. Clash was better.


----------



## Love4MK

I was flipping between _Iron Man_ and _Sherlock Holmes_ last night.  I was craving a Robert Downey Jr. fix.


----------



## cosmogrl5

We watched Drive last night starring Ryan Gosling.  Ryan looked yummy, but the movie was really graphic!  I think even my husband covered his eyes at one point!


----------



## gelbergirl

Bel Ami


----------



## leeloodomo

Avengers Imax 3D  X-Men First Class blu-ray just arrived so that later


----------



## douzz

we need to talk about kevin - can't get my head around why kevin would do such a thing
what's your no. - LOL at that anna faris couldn't get away from scary movie - like how she trips and does stupid things etc. it was a good laugh tho


----------



## douzz

good or no? the trailer seems pretty funny 



gelbergirl said:


> The 5 Year Engagement


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

douzz said:


> good or no? the trailer seems pretty funny



My sister and I saw this today. We both thought it was SO bad that we walked out with 45 minutes still to go. We hated it! I've never walked out on a movie before. 

Saw Beauty and the Beast 3D
We Bought a Zoo


----------



## gelbergirl

douzz said:


> good or no? the trailer seems pretty funny



first half was good, then it was a bit of a disaster.
I like Jason Segal but .......

Maybe go see Think Like a Man instead.


----------



## Love4MK

I watched _The Dark Knight_ for the first time this afternoon.  I feel like I've accomplished something in life!


----------



## needloub

Center Stage...I never get tired of that movie


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 4


----------



## sunglow

Terminater 2: Judgement Day


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

gelbergirl said:


> first half was good, then it was a bit of a disaster.
> I like Jason Segal but .......
> 
> Maybe go see Think Like a Man instead.



That's what we thought too, that's why we ended up leaving.


----------



## Love4MK

needloub said:


> Center Stage...I never get tired of that movie



One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## QueenMaa

Limitless


----------



## dress1

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Think Like A Man ...Act Like a Woman

(and FINALLY saw The Girl with a Dragon Tattoo)


----------



## Cindi

The Vow - I really liked it. Hubby wouldn't watch it with me. LOL


----------



## needloub

The Vow - watered-down romantic movie
Footloose - a prime example on why one should leave the original alone
Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close - the young actor is amazing; tears in my eyes   throughout most of the movie


----------



## Cindi

Underworld:Awakening - what a waste of 88 minutes.


----------



## frick&frack

ghostbusters


----------



## Queenie719

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ghostbusters



I watched that this morning


----------



## irisnicole

The Avengers and Girl In Progress


----------



## Jira

The Avengers. The end really reminded me of Transformers Dark of the Moon.


----------



## gelbergirl

Dark Shadows


----------



## lovehgss1

5 Year Engagement...a whole lot better than I expected.


----------



## SWlife

Saw "Mirror, Mirror" last weekend.
It was kinda cute.


----------



## Samia

The Grey


----------



## clu13

One Day - blah!  I really need to stop watching movies if I've read the book.


----------



## MarneeB

avatar


----------



## kateincali

The Vow. It was OK.


----------



## BgaHolic

Something Borrowed


----------



## Slavisa

Dark Shadows

I liked it but my husband slept through it. The end was a bit creepy.


----------



## needloub

The Descendants - enjoyed it


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Date night


----------



## Mette

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jadeite

Avengers.

Thin plot but it's a movie to watch just for fun.


----------



## gelbergirl

Office Space


----------



## mocha.lover

Paul


----------



## douzz

dark shadows
very fun to watch, a bit creepy, i love tim burton


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter & the deathly hallows 2


----------



## kaitydid

A Walk to Remember


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Mist
The Avengers
Rampart
Up


----------



## frick&frack

win win


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Little ashes


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

_Movie Theater:_

*The Avengers*  -Very Cool.
*Think Like a Man*  -Pretty entertaining.


_TV:_

*The Roommate*  -Okay
*Despicable Me *-Can't believe I went this long without watching this! I  it!!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## Lody

Something Borrowed
Confucius


----------



## Love4MK

Just came back from _The Avengers_.  It was a very fun movie, but all of the hype these past two weeks almost killed it for me.  Still a good watch though!


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The vow


----------



## MarneeB

the mall cop


----------



## kaitydid

The Notebook


----------



## strawberryangel

Amelie - classic feel good movie.


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey disc 1


----------



## kaitydid

The Blind Side
Legally Blonde
My Sister's Keeper


----------



## Lody

Dear John

--------



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> The vow


 
I'd love to watch this too. I heard it's really good!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Lody said:


> Dear John
> 
> --------
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch this too. I heard it's really good!



it was a good movie.


----------



## kateincali

Chronicle. It was interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## cosmogrl5

Footloose...the original!


----------



## GirlFriday

Moneyball and Sherlock Holmes II.  I really like Moneyball.


----------



## kristinized

Paprika


----------



## frick&frack

the muppets


----------



## gelbergirl

What to Expect When You're Expecting


----------



## cosmogrl5

What to Expect When You're Expecting


----------



## Cindi

The Debt - Good but not great.


----------



## lovehgss1

What to Expect When You're Expecting...terriblely stupid but I'm a sucker for baby movies LOL!
Battleship...every movie cliche in this one movie....but I really liked it.


----------



## kateincali

The Grey


----------



## kirsten

The Dictator.


----------



## Fran0421

The Avengers- it was good

Change up- i didn't like it, wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## MarneeB

pretty in pink


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey season 1 disc 1


----------



## Cindi

The Inn Keepers - don't bother


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey season 1 disc 2


----------



## lovehgss1

Dark Shadows--boring and yet over the top.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Bambi


----------



## kaitydid

Leap Year


----------



## Sweetpea83

Middle Men.


----------



## frick&frack

rio


----------



## onesmallchimera

Suspicion


----------



## Fluffbuttsx6

The Iron Lady


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Coach Carter


----------



## frick&frack

ice age


----------



## sunglow

Battleship


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey season 1 disc 3


----------



## wtmontana

The Five Year Engagement


----------



## kateincali

the woman in black - creepy but i liked it


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG - Avengers and it was so awesome!!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

When we leave (Die Fremde)


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Faster - loved it


----------



## Cindi

We Bought A Zoo - Cute, I really liked it.


----------



## kaitydid

Legally Blonde 1 and 2


----------



## Cait

Some terrible Lifetime movie with Melissa Gilbert. They all blend, but I'm like a moth to the flame.


----------



## frick&frack

tinker, tailor, soldier, spy


----------



## Cindi

A Dolphin Tale - another cute movie


----------



## kateincali

Perfect Sense


----------



## Gurzzy

21 Jump Street

I surprisingly really liked it!!


----------



## kateincali

Jane Eyre


----------



## prof ash

Finally watched The Blind Side and really enjoyed it. Sandra bullock was great, and it was definitely a feel-good film.

Looking on Red Box and can't pick anything. Thinking of Crazy, Stupid, Love. Anyone see it and would say yes, watch it? I'd watch it for Gosling alone, naturally.


----------



## platinum_girly

The hangover 2
I thought it was really overrated, not really funny at all.


----------



## Cindi

Albert Knobs - Good but not great. And to me she didn't look like a man at all. I kept asking my husband how no one noticed.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## kristinized

Do You Like Hitchcock


----------



## Mette

Bridesmaids. (so funny!!)


----------



## Fluffbuttsx6

Battleship


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## MarneeB

city of angels


----------



## kalodie1

Moonrise Kingdom...limited release.  Wes Anderson.


----------



## SWlife

Saw "The Avengers" last night. Mindless fun.


----------



## Cindi

Men In Black 3 - hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## cts900

Melancholia last night at home with hubby


----------



## frick&frack

xmen first class


----------



## cakegirl

I am really hoping some great movies will come out soon! I saw The Avengers and Dark Shadows this week. The Avengers was mildly entertaining, but really like every other CGI heavy action movie these days. Dark Shadows was the worst movie i've seen in a long time. Johnny Depp and Tim Burton need to take a long break from each other.


----------



## Cindi

7 Below. Worst. Acting. Ever. And what the heck happened to Val Kilmer???


----------



## Queenie719

Cindi said:
			
		

> 7 Below. Worst. Acting. Ever. And what the heck happened to Val Kilmer???



ITA!  Just watched it last night. Terrible.


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me
part 1 of hatfields & mccoys


----------



## platinum_girly

Ledge.


----------



## thatsme123

The square


----------



## frick&frack

up!


----------



## kateincali

Gone


----------



## coronita

This Means War
The Joneses


----------



## dress1

Half Nelson


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Saw the Dictator,
What to Expect When You're Expecting,
and MIB 3.

They were all amazing in different ways!!

What to Expect When You're Expecting is an AMAZING drama... and you know me, I was checking out the shoes & poolhouses!!! 

Mib is a personal favorite of mine, when mib came out, i was 11 and watched it over and over and over!! MIB 3 was actually a cut above the rest- a bit inseption-y but not as confusing, still an amazing story twister and huge reveal!

The Dictator was funny, but i was expecting it to be better than Borat. Its like the commercials, not better than the commercials. VERY crude humor, at parts nasty, but overall a good laugh and worth the 20$


Has anyone else seen these? What do you think?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Cindi said:


> Men In Black 3 - hubby and I both enjoyed it.



Wasn't it amazing!?!!? PS, your cat is so cute!!!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. She is adorable isn't she? 

I thought MIB 3 was good. I wouldn't go so far as great. I did like the reveal. That was a twist I didn't see coming.




Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wasn't it amazing!?!!? PS, your cat is so cute!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

out of africa


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Mib 3


----------



## Bkbabe

MIB3 - loved it!


----------



## MarneeB

playdate


----------



## kateincali

we need to talk about kevin


----------



## sunglow

What to Expect When You're Expecting


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## piosavsfan

Just got back from Snow White...I LOVED it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Snow White & the Huntsman


----------



## frick&frack

W.e.


----------



## gelbergirl

Men in Black 3


----------



## needloub

Mission: Impossible-Ghost Protocol


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Was going to see snow white today!! I couldn't make it to the release party three weeks ago but everyone said good things.

For those who have seen it would you recommend it??


----------



## Sincerelycass11

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Snow White & the Huntsman



Did you enjoy it?


----------



## kateincali

man on a ledge


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The bad mother's handbook


----------



## frick&frack

we bought a zoo


----------



## Cherrasaki

We Need To Talk About Kevin


----------



## kerker

Last night I watched project X, the whole movie revolved around a party.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Hairspray


----------



## wtmontana

-Men: First Class. Oh Lordie, the beach scene makes me teary!


----------



## Nathalya

Horrible bosses. Didnt make it till the end. I thought it was boring.


----------



## Queenie719

Chernobyl Diaries.



Lame.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

War Horse


----------



## Belle49

Snow White! Loved it!! Charlie was on POINT as the evil queen!!


----------



## coronita

Men in Black III. Josh Brolin was casted very well!


----------



## needloub

The Avengers
Think Like a Man


----------



## frick&frack

breaking upwards


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

What's eating Gilbert grape


----------



## GlamourGun

Safe house - torrent


----------



## frick&frack

W/e


----------



## gelbergirl

Bernie


----------



## bry_dee

I've watched Prometheus yesterday


----------



## frick&frack

oliver twist


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

What to Expect when you're Expecting  - hated it


----------



## frick&frack

anonymous


----------



## Belle49

Took my kiddies to see Madagascar, It was super cute my kids loved it.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Breaking Dawn part1


----------



## douzz

Prometheus 
so intense


----------



## RoseBliss

Snow White
Fireflies in the Garden


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Something Borrowed


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Contraband


----------



## kristinized

Hide and Seek


----------



## douzz

kristinized said:


> Hide and Seek



love that movie!


----------



## Spendaholic

Bad Teacher - the only good thing about this film is the end.


----------



## scrpo83

The Avengers 
Madagascar 3


----------



## 4pursesake

Madagascar 3..it was awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

anonymous


----------



## gelbergirl

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## amber_j

Le Prénom. It's a funny French film. Worth tracking down if you live near a cinema that shows foreign films.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Today I'm going to see min 3 again, only in a drive in!! I'm soo excited


----------



## Cindi

Money Ball - it was ok


----------



## frick&frack

hangover 2


----------



## thatsme123

The avengers


----------



## calicaliente

The Vow


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

the help


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The expendables


----------



## lovehgss1

Snow White and the Huntsman....better than I thought and worse than I thought at the same time.

Men In Black 3d...silly.


----------



## kateincali

Paul


----------



## BgaHolic

Friends with Benefits and I liked it suprisingly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Prometheus (in 3-D)
Snow White and The Huntsman


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda


----------



## Spendaholic

Cars 2


----------



## sunglow

Titanic


----------



## MarneeB

hancock


----------



## dolllover

Bad Teacher... stupid movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Young Victoria


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

dolllover said:


> Bad Teacher... stupid movie



I hated that one too! The preview looked so funny....

Dolphin Tale
Up! (loved it!)
Dumbo
It's Complicated


----------



## gelbergirl

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## dress1

Chaplin w/ Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## frick&frack

I hate valentine's day


----------



## lovehgss1

Sabah--too happy an ending.
The Ramen Girl...This would be a good film if Brittany Murphy hadn't looked so strung out.
The Answer Man...meh


----------



## frick&frack

horrible bosses


----------



## lovemysavior

Good Deeds. (too predictable)


----------



## katran26

Snow White & the Hunstman


----------



## Cait

The Avengers, last night.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gelbergirl

Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Faces in the crowd


----------



## Waffle65

Prometheus. It was pretty good.


----------



## fashiondiva89

Spider-Man 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Signs..love this movie.


----------



## Jadeite

Prometheus. A little disappointing.


----------



## kateincali

John Carter. Not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## frick&frack

Goya's ghosts


----------



## needloub

New Year's Eve
Reality of Love


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Woman In Black


----------



## lovehgss1

Rock Of Ages.


----------



## KatsBags

lovehgss1 said:


> Rock Of Ages.



Me, too!

I saw it this afternoon.


----------



## alliemia

Rock of Ages


----------



## needloub

Bridesmaids
Good Deeds


----------



## curlsjang

Just saw The Hangover II and it was pretty funny. Not sure where I heard it was bad so I haven't watched it till now.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Brave


----------



## IrisCole

Like Crazy
A Dangerous Method


----------



## douzz

rock of ages


----------



## thatsme123

Battleship


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

another day


----------



## frick&frack

john carter


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chasing sleep


----------



## Cindi

Conan The Barbarian - Seriously one of the worst movies I have ever seen.


----------



## platinum_girly

The craft.


----------



## IrisCole

The Innkeepers


----------



## gelbergirl

Incendies


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

This is It


----------



## gelbergirl

Rock of Ages


----------



## frick&frack

fire & ice


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Sex and the city 1


----------



## Cindi

Haywire- just ok


----------



## Love4MK

_Rock of Ages_ - I thought it was fun!  A pleasant surprise!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Proposal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows.


----------



## gelbergirl

That's My Boy


----------



## frick&frack

pinocchio


----------



## cjy

Hunger Games


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Love and distrust


----------



## Jeanek

Wall-E


----------



## frick&frack

rio
cinderella


----------



## jadise

Lol


----------



## Jira

Prometheus


----------



## kateincali

We Bought a Zoo


----------



## jeNYC

Snowwhite and the huntsman


----------



## prof ash

Adventureland


----------



## admat97

Chatroom - Fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

in the loop


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## IrisCole

Jeff Who Lives at Home.  It had cute moments, but wasn't really what I expected.


----------



## frick&frack

I do: how to get married & stay single


----------



## gelbergirl

Brave


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

gelbergirl said:
			
		

> Brave



Prometheus


----------



## Cindi

This Means War - It was cute.


----------



## Love Of My Life

halston ultrasuede... quite insightful into the world of fashion


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

twilight in forks


----------



## MarneeB

walk the line


----------



## Spendaholic

Safe house


----------



## platinum_girly

Dark tide, Halle berry has a sick body!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter


----------



## frick&frack

this means war


----------



## Love4MK

Source Code
I thought it was decent.  I'm just proud of myself for understanding it, haha!


----------



## thatsme123

Mary and max


----------



## kateincali

the debt


----------



## sunglow

Pariah (2011)


----------



## frick&frack

national treasure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jeff, Who Lives At Home.


----------



## citypsyche

Field of Dreams.  "If you build it, he will come."  Famous, famous, famous line.  Part of American culture.  Sometimes stated as "If you build it, they will come."


----------



## gelbergirl

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## frick&frack

the change-up


----------



## IrisCole

The Woman in Black.


----------



## bellelumiere

Prometheus


----------



## coronita

Jeff, Who Lives at Home. It was really good!


----------



## frick&frack

transformers 2


----------



## kaitydid

Enchanted
Prince of Persia


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

where the heart is


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The yellow handkerchief


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey season 2 disc 1


----------



## Sweetpea83

coronita said:


> Jeff, Who Lives at Home. It was really good!




I thought it was good too..my SO hated it though, lol!



Step Brothers...I never get sick of this movie..


----------



## kateincali

Just saw "Jeff..." too, I had low expectations and was pleasantly surprised. It's impossible not to like Jason Segel


----------



## skyqueen

Inside Man


----------



## Jira

Brave


----------



## princessinpink

Mirror mirror


----------



## mocha.lover

Prometheus. So good!


----------



## kaitydid

Happy Feet


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Candy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

puncture


----------



## sunglow

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey season 2 disc 2


----------



## MarneeB

madea goes to jail


----------



## Lody

John Carter


----------



## noon

Just watched the Italian Job and now the Devil Wears Prada is on tv.


----------



## jacquelineo

Magic Mike. Plot C-  Dance scenes A


----------



## Cindi

21 Jump Street - Great movie. Hubby and I both loved it.


----------



## frick&frack

the count of monte cristo


----------



## thatsme123

The Intouchables, loved it!


----------



## Flip88

Warhorse....  Brilliant film.  A little predictable in parts but we'll written and guaranteed to get your shedding the odd tear.  A spielberg production.


----------



## clu13

Hall pass again - I saw it on a plane first so some of the scenes were deleted


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Friends with Benefits


----------



## frick&frack

popeye


----------



## gelbergirl

Magic Mike


----------



## kateincali

21 Jump Street


----------



## thatsme123

Red road


----------



## platinum_girly

'Hard candy' - brilliant!!!


----------



## Cindi

A Good Old Fashion Orgy - Yes apparently I will rent anything. LOL  I really thought it would be much funnier. Overall just ok.


----------



## kateincali

This Means War


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

faith_ann said:


> This Means War



Was it good? 

The Blind Side
Walking Tall


----------



## Eimii

clueless


----------



## Lody

Project X
Joyful Noise
21 Jump Street


----------



## IrisCole

John Carter


----------



## platinum_girly

'Vacancy', so boring and an unrealistic ending!


----------



## platinum_girly

'Eagle eye', second time watching this film, love it!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## frick&frack

life aquatic with steve zissou


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ted


----------



## Sweetpea83

21 Jump Street.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

High school musical 2


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey season 2 disc 2


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Green Hornet


----------



## Sweetpea83

10 Things I hate About You.


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> This Means War





Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Was it good?


it was mildly amusing. i'm not a reese witherspoon or chris pine fan - _at all _- so that probably didn't help.

wrath of the titans - i liked it. better than clash of the titans.


----------



## frick&frack

the league of extraordinary gentlemen


----------



## MarneeB

Madea goes to jail. Had a bad day and needed a laugh, this movie did the trick!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

_Horrible Bosses_- love that movie. Very funny


----------



## MrsTGreen

The Amazing Spiderman


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The cure


----------



## kateincali

Safe House


----------



## Ninja321

The Avengers and loved it.


----------



## Belle49

The Amazing Spiderman & Andrew puts Toby to shame


----------



## wilding

Downloaded SubHysteria on itunes lastnight. 

They had no script to work with only had their character sketches, a rough plot outline of the movie and their instincts to work with. It was based on the groundbreaking film styles of cinema verité and French New Wave.


----------



## Spendaholic

American reunion


----------



## frick&frack

dreaming of joseph lees


----------



## dress1

Hard Candy


----------



## frick&frack

inventing the abbots


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Titanic


----------



## Spendaholic

This means war


----------



## kaitydid

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## dolllover

The Double


----------



## kateincali

the romantics


----------



## Lody

Alexander


----------



## gelbergirl

Ace in the Hole
&
Ted


----------



## frick&frack

star wars V


----------



## douzz

this means war. it was bad


----------



## LADC_chick

I finished watching _The Kids Are All Right_ last night. It was OK. I don't know if it was an Oscar-worthy movie or screenplay, though. :/


----------



## jadise

Rock of Ages


----------



## Cindi

Safe House - really good movie. Both Denzel and Ryan Reynolds were amazing.


----------



## frick&frack

life aquatic with steve zissou


----------



## MarneeB

madea goes to jail:giggles:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lucky


----------



## LovesYSL

I rented Take This Waltz with Michelle Williams and Seth Rogen. They were both incredibly good in it but the movie itself was nothing special. Glad I opted to rent it on my TV than pay to see it in the theater.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The soloist


----------



## daly15

The Amazing Spiderman and Savages


----------



## Belle49

Promethuses (sp?) 
Mirror Mirror (cute but JR is NO evil queen)


----------



## Waffle65

Father of the Bride


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Waffle65 said:


> Father of the Bride



Me, too! It was just on Lifetime.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Charade (1963) with Cary Grant, Audrey Hepburn, and Walter Matthau


----------



## Cindi

John Carter - That was some of the worst crap I have ever had to sit through. Even hubby didn't like it and he usually likes this type of movie.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)


----------



## Cindi

Seeking Justice - not terrible


----------



## frick&frack

act of valor


----------



## gelbergirl

To Rome with Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pineapple Express.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The butterfly effect


----------



## 50calray

Hello ladies, 

I'm looking for some purse info but need to make a few post first before making any threads. So here goes nothing. 

My most recent movies are: 

Amazing Spiderman 
Ted


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Savages...good but not great.


----------



## TokidokiAngel

21 Jump Street ... Too funny!


----------



## prof ash

On a movie-watching spree:

Lars & The Real Girl = okay
Sex & The City 2 = eh
Eat Pray Love = okay
Rise of Planet of the Apes = surprisingly liked it


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Ted!


----------



## frick&frack

a texas funeral


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Ted!
> i.gifr.co/pb.gif




omg. haha. I'm guessing that the movie was pretty good then?

The Children's Hour (1961)


----------



## pinklipgloss33

WhitleyGilbert said:


> omg. haha. I'm guessing that the movie was pretty good then?
> 
> The Children's Hour (1961)


Haha, I loved it!  But you have to be a family guy fan (which I am) and understand Seth's humor to find it hysterical.


----------



## 50calray

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Haha, I loved it!  But you have to be a family guy fan (which I am) and understand Seth's humor to find it hysterical.



Ted was/is hilarious!! 

You're absolutly right though, you really need to be a Family Guy/Seth fan or really enjoy raunchy humor in order to enjoy Ted.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Back-Up Plan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Orphan.


----------



## lovehgss1

Forest Gump--so good.


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## kaitydid

Fools Rush In


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

vampires suck


----------



## coconutsboston

Casablanca


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ted


----------



## gelbergirl

Gaslight


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 2


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ted


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Wild target


----------



## kaitydid

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## thatsme123

The hunt for red October


----------



## Sweetpea83

Girl, Interrupted.


----------



## kaitydid

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The little rascals


----------



## thatsme123

Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## frick&frack

it might get loud


----------



## thatsme123

Trespass - AWFUL!


----------



## bagsforme

Spiderman.
I thought it was a sequel.  It was basically the original story with different actors.
Waste of $.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Blind Side


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Rum Diary.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The lucky one


----------



## frick&frack

the artist


----------



## gelbergirl

Savages


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

In theaters--Ted

At home,

Casino for the nth time. (on tv but love it no matter what scene I catch in. I only have a handful of movies that I can do this with as I prefer to watch movies from the start. If five mins go by, forget it)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Catwoman


----------



## platinum_girly

Collision earth


----------



## GirlFriday

The War Bride.  It was on Netflix.  I liked it.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

One For The Money


----------



## frick&frack

led zeppelin: the song remains the same


----------



## wetbandit42

Been going to the movies and doing a lot of Redbox lately.

21 Jump Street
Gone
The Woman in Black
This Means War
New Year's Eve
What To Expect When You're Expecting
Magic Mike
Savages


----------



## gelbergirl

Melancholia


----------



## thatsme123

The last train home


----------



## kristinized

Friday the 13th: Jason Takes Manhattan


----------



## gelbergirl

Columbus Circle


----------



## chantal1922

Drive


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Crash


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> how to train your dragon



Love this movie &#10084;


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## seahorseinstripes

just watched mission impossible 4 last night


----------



## kaitydid

Center Stage


----------



## Queenie719

Saved!


----------



## thatsme123

Accident.


----------



## jeNYC

Magic Mike


----------



## sunglow

Abduction


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

cheaper by the dozen 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lost in Translation.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Amazing Spiderman.


----------



## gelbergirl

Katy Perry: Part of Me 3D


----------



## frick&frack

mercy


----------



## kaitydid

Death of a Cheerleader


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Friends with Benefits


----------



## frick&frack

friends with kids


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Sex and the city 2


----------



## frick&frack

I am love


----------



## sunglow

Sucker Punch


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Apocalypse Now


----------



## bitchychinky

Zoolander


----------



## luvtwice

Magic Mike, very entertain I like it. LOL movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Two for the Road


----------



## lovehgss1

The Dark Knight Rises...loads of comic book fun!


----------



## frick&frack

rio


----------



## thatsme123

Ted


----------



## gelbergirl

Moonrise Kingdom (again)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Beauty and the beast


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dear Zachary


----------



## gavindale

*****ychinky said:


> Zoolander



Love that movie. Mugatu rocks. 

Last movie I watched was Spiderman. Hoping for the Dark Knight this weekend.


----------



## needloub

Moneyball


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Friends with Kids

And

Casa De Mi Padre


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

revenge of the bridesmaids


----------



## Jeannam2008

Fiancé and I watched the movie drive with Ryan gosling in it lastnnight and today book of Eli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snatch.


----------



## Cait

The Dark Knight Rises, on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Love4MK

Magic Mike which was HORRENDOUS.  Blegh.


----------



## frick&frack

casa de mi padre


----------



## gelbergirl

The Queen of Versailles


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

An Officer and a Gentleman
Horrible Bosses
Snow White and the Huntsman
The Expendables


----------



## H_addict

Drive -- I thought it was pretty good


----------



## bulletproofsoul

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## frick&frack

the big year


----------



## IrisCole

Friends with Kids.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

A thousand words


----------



## frick&frack

city of your final destination


----------



## Cindi

The Dark Knight Rises - Great movie! Hubby and I saw it at the Movie Tavern. We thought the waiter that brought our drinks was a cop (he was dressed as a cop with the jacket, badge...) and thought that was strange but maybe part of their stepped up security?? Turns out he was a Movie Tavern employee dressed as a Gotham City cop. We were trying to figure out which city around the theater GCPD was for. LOL


----------



## kirsten

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## clu13

The Dark Knight Rises - very disappointing.  I know I'm in the minority. I did love Anne Hathaway though and all the scenes from my college town.


----------



## starrynite_87

What's Your Number


----------



## Spendaholic

Outbreak


----------



## lovehgss1

Step Up Revolution...terrible plot and acting...terrible. But the dancing is fantastic!


----------



## frick&frack

moliere


----------



## hunniesochic

The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Dark Knight Rises.
Memento.

(Love Christopher Nolan movies..)


----------



## Waffle65

Jawbreaker


----------



## carvedwords

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## whitneyg

moonrise kingdom

(i need to go to more movies!)


----------



## admat97

lovehgss1 said:


> Step Up Revolution...terrible plot and acting...terrible. But the dancing is fantastic!



Me too!

Step Up Revolution - Loved the dancing!


----------



## needloub

My Week with Marilyn


----------



## gelbergirl

Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## Cindi

Wanderlust - Cute and funny.


----------



## LouboutinFan

Safe House...stay away!


----------



## jbweyer

Just Married with Brittany Murphy and Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## gavindale

Hanna... didn't really like it tho...


----------



## lovehgss1

Total Recall---better than it'd be.


----------



## IrisCole

Jiro Dreams of Sushi.  So good!!


----------



## Aeris

An anime called Paprika. What a mind trip!


----------



## sunglow

Friends With Kids


----------



## MarneeB

finding nemo (while babysitting 3 yr old great niece)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Get the Gringo.


----------



## wtmontana

Friends with Kids. Disappointing ending.
Magic Mike, also a disappointing ending.

Has anyone seen LOL or 50/50?


----------



## frick&frack

what's your number?


----------



## Storm Spirit

American Pie Reunion, not quite as good as the previous ones, but I kind of expected that.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Crash.


----------



## Llisa

Prometheus


----------



## sunglow

New Year's Eve


----------



## frick&frack

you will meet a tall dark stranger


----------



## gelbergirl

Hope Springs


----------



## frick&frack

another earth


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Water Boy. :giggles:


----------



## kristinized

The Fifth Element


----------



## frick&frack

puss in boots


----------



## gelbergirl

The Campaign


----------



## gelbergirl

Zombieland


----------



## Shethatglitters

Daydream nation


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America


----------



## Cindi

American Reunion - it was just OK


----------



## Sweetpea83

P.S. I love you.


----------



## pinki682

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Storm Spirit

Easy A


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Tall Man


----------



## Cindi

Salmon Fishing In The Yemen - surprisingly good


----------



## pquiles

Bourne Supremacy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Going the Distance


----------



## allurella

friends with benefits! i love mila kunis, but i didn't have any high expectations for the movie. but oh so funny!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

allurella said:
			
		

> friends with benefits! i love mila kunis, but i didn't have any high expectations for the movie. but oh so funny!



I love this movie! Very funny!


----------



## jen_sparro

French film called Ils (Them)... scary!


----------



## karmallory

The Bourne Legacy


----------



## Cindi

Shame - I didn't like it at all.


My Afternoons with Margueritte - This was a good one.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Pariah. It was a pretty food film.


----------



## lovehgss1

Hope Springs---verg good movie.
Bourne Legacy--meh convoluted and too long. I didn't buy the chemistry between the 2 leads. I like Renner but Damon had more screen charisma. Make's me want to watch the original 3 Bourne's.


----------



## frick&frack

Iron Man


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

This Means War


----------



## Spendaholic

The Dictator


----------



## Sweetpea83

Land of the Lost.
The Lorax.
Salmon fishing in the Yemen.


----------



## twin53

The Insider


----------



## Aluxe

Bridesmaids - probably the worst film I have ever seen. Only started chuckling once I got 'lit' (semi-drunk) Sorry to all those who _loved_ it. Bleh.

Ted - pretty good and it made me laugh.

Hoping to see Batman or the new Bourne movie this weekend.


----------



## frick&frack

lotr 1


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Straw Dogs (1971)


----------



## carvedwords

The Art of Getting By


----------



## janesBydiction

clu13 said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - very disappointing.  I know I'm in the minority. I did love Anne Hathaway though and all the scenes from my college town.



This and I agree. Kind of boring and nowhere near as good as the last Dark Night.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Devil's Double


----------



## shopjulynne

inception


----------



## peasncarrots

Last night I watched Some Kind of Wonderful. I love Mary Stewart Masterson but boy was it bad  The worst John Hughes movie I've seen. Eric Stoltz looked really good though.

Tonight I watched Letters to Juliet. Vanessa Redgrave was the true star of this movie, she's just breathtaking.


----------



## Myrkur

WhitleyGilbert said:


> The Devil's Double



I liked that one.


----------



## Myrkur

First Daughter - with Katie Holmes. It was on TV last night, probably worst movie ever lol.


----------



## frick&frack

intolerable cruelty


----------



## Myrkur

Coco avant Chanel


----------



## Rudy53420

Friends With Kids

Several cast members from Bridesmaids was in it, funny flick.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hard Candy


----------



## accio sacculus

The Bourne Legacy...   Jeremy Renner...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The lion king


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## peasncarrots

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Queenie719

Wanderlust


----------



## kateincali

Cracks - it was interesting


----------



## Cindi

The Ward - Stupid and not scary


----------



## MarneeB

Madea Goes to Jail


----------



## jadise

17 filles


----------



## BreadnGem

The bourne legacy


----------



## peasncarrots

Battleship


----------



## kaitydid

Brave


----------



## lovehgss1

Expendables2


----------



## Echoes

Most of _Grand Prix (1966)_

_Woodstock (1970)_ on now.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Magnum Force


----------



## platinum_girly

Definately maybe (it might just be my hormones but i cried a lot of the way through)


----------



## Lanier

The Campaign


----------



## gelbergirl

Celeste and Jesse Forever


----------



## sunglow

The Expendables 2


----------



## Porcelain Doll

Kramer vs. Kramer;


----------



## Llisa

Up. ----a nice story


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The hunger games


----------



## wilding

Amber lake. 

I thought this was a good movie. The ending was a good twist.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beast of The Southern Wind. (great movie!!)


----------



## prof ash

Water for Elephants


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sleepers


----------



## frick&frack

The importance of being Ernest


----------



## peasncarrots

Nightbreed


----------



## heather123

33 Postcards. Nice little film, but by the end I started to see it as US/China propaganda. The big attraction for me was Guy Pearce. I love him.


----------



## frick&frack

Iron man


----------



## kateincali

hunger games


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## Sree

The Pianist!


----------



## peasncarrots

Mulholland Dr.


----------



## Cindi

Project X - Not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Hot Chick. :giggles:


----------



## coronita

Hunger Games. I loved the book, the movie was just meh.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The rules of attraction


----------



## Waffle65

Beavis and Butthead Do America


----------



## peasncarrots

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

21 jump street


----------



## frick&frack

The big year


----------



## MarneeB

a walk to remember


----------



## WanShin

Total Recall


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Twilight, the first one.


----------



## frick&frack

for your consideration


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Snowtown Murders. (pretty good..)


----------



## calgreg

Bourne Legacy - Terrific


----------



## frick&frack

due date


----------



## calgreg

Bourne Legacy


----------



## littlerock

*Bourne Legacy *(weak ending!!)

*Drive* - Loved it (a little late, I know.. but it was a great movie)


----------



## gelbergirl

Hit & Run


----------



## Cindi

Silent House - started a little slow but overall very good and creepy with an ending I didn't see coming.


----------



## lovehgss1

Premium Rush


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Toy story 3


----------



## needloub

Red Tails


----------



## frick&frack

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Cindi

Bernie - I didn't really care for it


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Psycho (Christian Bale... )
ParaNorman
Meet Joe Black


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

New year's eve


----------



## gelbergirl

Total Recall


----------



## kaitydid

Post Grad


----------



## Jaanoo

the avenegers


----------



## frick&frack

national treasure


----------



## Kirali

Bram Stoker's Dracula

I almost forgot how good a proper vampire movie can be. Also: Gary Oldman as Dracula is perfection.


----------



## lovehgss1

Hit and Run...an okay first writing effort for Dax Shepherd.


----------



## frick&frack

legend of zoro


----------



## BONYTT

hangover part 2


----------



## platinum_girly

'Brave' at the cinema and 'True romance' at home on DVD.


----------



## Cait

The Campaign (such a disappointment!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty Woman.


----------



## francyFG

watched the expandables 2 because boyfriend wanted to, those guys need to retire! Chuck Norris was funny tho!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Last Station


----------



## gelbergirl

Premium Rush


----------



## Sweetpea83

Step Brothers. :giggles:


----------



## Rudy53420

The Lucky One....a decent chick flick.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Holes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bourne Legacy - it was pretty entertaining


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## BONYTT

butterfly effect


----------



## Cindi

Mirror Mirror - not good, and am I the only one that thought Grub (the dwarf) looks just like Snookie's Fiancé??  (the one in blue)


----------



## Cindi




----------



## sunglow

2 Days in New York


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## Sweetpea83

King of Devil's Island.


----------



## MarneeB

My best friend's wedding


----------



## alliemia

Paranorman


----------



## Sincerelycass11

The new Bourne movie. It was a really good action, but I haven't seen the first ones so it was a bit hard to follow.

I certainly prefer MIB or 007


----------



## lovehgss1

Midnight in Paris...love.


----------



## VuittonsLover

My idiot brother.

was actually pretty cute.

now watching the mechanic


----------



## prof ash

Inceptiom


----------



## juneping

the premium rush - pretty good.


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## sunglow

Celeste and Jesse Forever


----------



## GCGDanielle

Lawless.  Very good movie.  Tom Hardy is amazing as Forrest.


----------



## cat1967

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## frick&frack

serenity


----------



## kateincali

cat1967 said:
			
		

> The Cabin in the Woods






			
				frick&frack said:
			
		

> serenity



I love that there are two Whedon films in a row

I tried to watch Piranha last night but had to shut it off an hour in. It was just a lil too much for me


----------



## BONYTT

batman the return


----------



## cat1967

After Saw and Hostel, I think I can watch anything.


----------



## Midge S

Just finished Hunger Games.  It was OK.  

Now I am watching the Rape of Europa


----------



## Cindi

How was it? Hubby wants to watch it tonight.





cat1967 said:


> The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## prof ash

Fatal honeymoon... Lifetime movie


----------



## francyFG

Batman the dark knight rises, liked it but not as spectacular as I was expecting it to be.


----------



## cat1967

Cindi said:


> How was it? Hubby wants to watch it tonight.



For a thriller it's good.  Kids going away for a weekend and being killed as part of a gilmed game.  Watch it holding his arm.  That's what I did.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. I though it was out on Demand but it doesn't come out here for a couple weeks yet. 




cat1967 said:


> For a thriller it's good. Kids going away for a weekend and being killed as part of a gilmed game. Watch it holding his arm. That's what I did.


----------



## Cindi

Being Flynn - good but not great


----------



## frick&frack

hop


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Saw the dictator again with my brother last night


----------



## cat1967

Cindi said:


> Thanks. I though it was out on Demand but it doesn't come out here for a couple weeks yet.


Oh I see!  So if you do watch it enjoy it!  If you can!


----------



## Rudy53420

Ice Age 4  Continental Drift. My 2 yr old loved it.


----------



## kateincali

the moth diaries


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Hit & Run - hubby and I enjoyed it and laughed out loud a few times in the theater!


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Wizard of Oz - for the first time!


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ash14vwb said:


> Fatal honeymoon... Lifetime movie



I saw that too! It was very interesting!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Contagion and The Whistle Blower.


----------



## alliemia

Dear john


----------



## Uromastyx

Paranorman


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The devil wears Prada


----------



## kateincali

safe


----------



## platinum_girly

The killing fields


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## qudz104

what to expect when youre expecting... it was so cute!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

2 Days in New York


----------



## gelbergirl

The Birdcage


----------



## KrysGirl

Tangled


----------



## gelbergirl

The Words


----------



## sweet_pees

moonrise kingdom for the 3rd time. love the humor in that movie


----------



## frick&frack

the muppets


----------



## Sweetpea83

X Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The three stooges


----------



## Cindi

The Grey - I didn't like it at all.


----------



## loves

from prada to nada


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Four Lions


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I just watched Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close on HBO


----------



## frick&frack

stripes


----------



## jadise

Magic Mike


----------



## BONYTT

kill bill


----------



## gucci girl

Pretty woman


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Expendables 2


----------



## hunniesochic

Magic Mike


----------



## jhs216

Warrior. What a great movie. And Tom hardy is a hottie.


----------



## qudz104

The hunger games... Finally!


----------



## MarneeB

tyler perry's I can do bad all by myself


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

StyleEnthusiast said:


> Expendables 2



Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Imposter.


----------



## LADC_chick

I watched The Godfather II yesterday evening.


----------



## natalie78

The Expendables 2

I loved it! I am such a sucker for guy flicks...and I love Chuck Norris!


----------



## wtmontana

Total Recall (2012) at the movies last night. Partner almost fell asleep. I enjoyed the technology *nerd*


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## Noi_82

The Expendables 2..Jason Statham..:-P


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Lucky One
Mirror Mirror
Hunger Games


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Mary and Max *- Love, love, loved it! Yes, it's animated and I still cried.


----------



## gelbergirl

Raiders of the Lost Ark (Imax)


----------



## Rudy53420

gelbergirl said:


> Raiders of the Lost Ark (Imax)


 
Im extremely jealous!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Elevator
Men in Black 3


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility


----------



## sunglow

New York, I Love You


----------



## kateincali

snow white & the huntsman - not fantastic but not nearly as bad as i had heard


----------



## Irishbb

New batman film and it was very very good! Highly recommended!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Salt.


----------



## frick&frack

talladega nights


----------



## BONYTT

notebook


----------



## frick&frack

cops & robersons


----------



## Llisa

The Dark Knight


----------



## sunglow

The Words


----------



## Cornflower Blue

French Connection


----------



## gelbergirl

all on cable:
Cruel Intentions
Wall Street
Seabiscuit


----------



## frick&frack

old school


----------



## jessdressed

The Vow


----------



## Cindi

The Sitter - didn't like it at all.


----------



## kateincali

tanner hall


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bernie. (great movie!)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The dictator


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Sitter
Nacho Libre


----------



## morepennies

Something Borrowed


----------



## princessinpink

The avengers


----------



## kateincali

Brideshead Revisited


----------



## frick&frack

intolerable cruelty & the importance of being earnest


----------



## gelbergirl

Arbitrage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Super 8.


----------



## wtmontana

Expendables 2 at the cinemas, Beauty & the Briefcase at home.


----------



## BONYTT

butterfly effect 2


----------



## gelbergirl

End of Watch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Julie & Julia.


----------



## fsubabe

Lawless


----------



## miu miu1

Expendables 2


----------



## 336

Sex and the City


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

strays


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The avengers


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The end of watch  - I enjoyed it


----------



## gelbergirl

The Master


----------



## KristiScott

Arbitrage and we thought it was awful!  

Before that, we watched (and enjoyed) Safe House.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Bourne Identity and the Bourne Supremacy. I'd never seen either movie. I liked them both.


----------



## Collie5

Rock of Ages


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Resident Evil: Retribution


----------



## gelbergirl

Bachelorette


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dredd 3D


----------



## irene83

Robert and Frank. A trying to be high-tech innovative, yet, feeling stuck in the 80s type of movie.


----------



## carvedwords

Hunger Games


----------



## wilding

Livide. A french supernatural horror film that's going to be remade *sigh*


----------



## bazooka

The Sitter


----------



## sdkitty

Yes, I've just discovered Tom Hardy and I have a big crush on him.
The movie really kept my interest (which many do not)



GCGDanielle said:


> Lawless. Very good movie. Tom Hardy is amazing as Forrest.


----------



## irene83

girl model


----------



## gelbergirl

Sex and the City 2 (again)


----------



## BONYTT

memoirs of a geisha


----------



## Sternchen

Hope Springs with  my mom yseterdy!


----------



## Cindi

Battleship - much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr3


----------



## kateincali

Friends with Kids


----------



## jadise

To Rome with Love


----------



## rubycat

Pitch Perfect


----------



## twin53

Murder on the Orient Express (1974)


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Other Guys. (lol)


----------



## jadise

Bachelorette


----------



## frick&frack

Alice in wonderland


----------



## francyFG

I just saw Magic Mike, didn't like it at all! Matt Bomer, my fave, had a tenth of the charm he usually has on White Collar.


----------



## LADC_chick

Eve's Bayou


----------



## All About LV

Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Avengers.


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect


----------



## thatsme123

Looper.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That's My Boy


----------



## frick&frack

Shadowlands


----------



## shoplady

Ted


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lawless.


----------



## frick&frack

Sommersby


----------



## KristiScott

Hangover 2


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Expendables 2
Disney's Cinderella 
The Wizard of Oz
Legally Blonde (after going to see the musical)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Charlie st. Cloud


----------



## chunkylover53

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## Sweetpea83

Red Lights...so bad!


----------



## gelbergirl

Gossip


----------



## Cindi

5 Year Engagement - I felt like it went on forever. It could have been 30 mins shorter and been much better. Good beginning, good ending and boring in the middle. LOL


----------



## lovehgss1

We Bought A Zoo...slow moving but the animals are worth the time.
Bridesmaids


----------



## frick&frack

Cowboys & aliens


----------



## bubutoot

taken 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Old School.


----------



## frick&frack

The secret life of bees


----------



## frick&frack

Prince of Persia


----------



## Waffle65

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Love4MK

Lockout
Taken


----------



## frick&frack

The mummy


----------



## prof ash

The Lake House


----------



## Chloe_chick999

End of Watch, so funny, sad and disturbing.


----------



## SweetCherries

Rock of ages and Snow white and the huntsman.


----------



## frick&frack

Star wars 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## lovehgss1

Pitch Perfect...cute.


----------



## jadise

Hope Springs


----------



## GhstDreamer

Liar Game Reborn - liked it a lot. Though I didn't really like the new female lead.


----------



## afropunkchic

Melancholia starring Ma Boo.


----------



## frick&frack

Kung fu panda 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Ruby Sparks


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Good Girl.


----------



## Tropigal3

We Need to Talk About Kevin

Disturbing, thought provoking, not for everyone but well done.


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Trek reboot


----------



## wtmontana

Looper. Surprisingly good!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Salt.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter 7


----------



## kristinized

Re-animator


----------



## frick&frack

Pete's dragon


----------



## karmallory

Pitch Perfect. It was hilarious! Anyone one else enjoy it?


----------



## princessinpink

Knight and day


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Argo- the best movie I've seen all year, and I go to the movies almost every week.


----------



## Belle49

Hotel Trasalvania AWESOME my kids LOVED it

Frankeweenie meh my kids HATED it, I loved sparky but that's it & I love Tim Burton


----------



## lovehgss1

Argo...slow build to alot of tension. Good flick.


----------



## gelbergirl

Atlas Shrugged Part 2


----------



## Midge S

Just watched Apollo 18 on Showtime.  it was terrible.


----------



## Cherrasaki

SnowWhite & the Huntsman - Charlize Theron was amazing as always, Chris Hemsworth makes for good eye candy but not his best role, Kristin Stewart wasn't as bad as I thought she would be but still 'meh', the graphics were good. Overall not the best flick but sort of entertaining to watch.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Savages...good but not great.



agreed


----------



## Samia

Animation: max and mary, I found it really sad


----------



## admat97

Argo - It was very good.


----------



## coconutsboston

Argo


----------



## admat97

Perks of Being A Wallflower - it was fantastic!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Taken 2, love Liam Neeson


----------



## frick&frack

Iron man


----------



## Althea G.

The Dirty Dozen was just on tv!!!! I love that film!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Exorcist.


----------



## gelbergirl

Bernie


----------



## Cindi

Snow White and the Huntsman - it was just ok


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter 7


----------



## gelbergirl

The Social Network


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter 8


----------



## VuittonsLover

Horrible Bosses

watch it over and over again.


----------



## wilding

I watched Grimm's snow white the other day and enjoyed it.

Now, I have just popped on Circumstance, a french film. It seems alright so far.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter goblet of fire


----------



## lovehgss1

Transformer Dark of the Moon
Iron Man 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Under The Tuscan Sun.


----------



## lovehgss1

Looper


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Note Book


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

The Expendables 2


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

VuittonsLover said:


> Horrible Bosses
> 
> watch it over and over again.



 love that movie


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter half blood prince


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Bel Ami


----------



## Samia

Paranormal Activity 4 and I think it's time they end them!


----------



## Cindi

I agree. This one was pretty bad. 






Samia said:


> Paranormal Activity 4 and I think it's time they end them!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Paul


----------



## gelbergirl

Argo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Argo
I thought it was quite good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus pocus


----------



## frick&frack

Alice in wonderland


----------



## prof ash

Contagion


----------



## Myblackbag

Think like a man


----------



## cakegirl

Argo-it was great


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## coconutsboston

Paranormal Activity 4.  I think it's safe to say that has been the worst one yet.


----------



## frick&frack

Monsters vs aliens


----------



## dress1

What's Love Got to Do with It? Love Tina Turner!


----------



## Tiny_T

Wont Back Down, Taken 2 and Argo....saw them all in the same weekend.  They were all nice.
My fav was Argo, then Taken 2 and then Wont Back Down.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Amazing Spiderman .... This move could have been at least an hour shorter.


----------



## Chineka

Tyler Perry's- Family Reunion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Diana Vreeland....wha a fabu fashion movie this is


----------



## BONYTT

Inception


----------



## Tarhls

Crazy stupid love.... Again


----------



## frick&frack

Beetlejuice


----------



## gelbergirl

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## gelbergirl

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## bCr8iv

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter.


----------



## frick&frack

Mirror mirror


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter 1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gladiator.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Big Year


----------



## Cindi

Rock Of Ages - I know I'm in the minority but I really liked it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby.


----------



## Kelechi

Taken 2


----------



## timetoshop2012

Paranormal Activity 4!


----------



## frick&frack

Old school :lolots:


----------



## sdkitty

Tiny_T said:


> Wont Back Down, Taken 2 and Argo....saw them all in the same weekend. They were all nice.
> My fav was* Argo*, then Taken 2 and then Wont Back Down.


 
I like Argo way more than I expected to.  Glad I saw it.


----------



## prof ash

A Mother's Nightmare - 2012 Lifetime movie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Milk Money


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

King Kong


----------



## hunniesochic

Silent Hill


----------



## cosmogrl5

Top Gun!


----------



## sunglow

Argo, Alex Cross, and Taken 2


----------



## sunglow

sunglow said:
			
		

> Argo, Alex Cross, and Taken 2
> Saw them all today


----------



## gelbergirl

sunglow said:


> sunglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argo, Alex Cross, and Taken 2
> Saw them all today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you did that!
Click to expand...


----------



## gelbergirl

Super Size Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Moonrise Kingdom.


----------



## admat97

50/50 with Joseph Gordon-Levitt/Seth Rogan/Anna Kendrick

Loved it!


----------



## sarahsparkle

Last watched Cinderella Man - fantastic, but I love boxing films anyway!


----------



## toobabyish

"Taken 2" in the theaters!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Shining.


----------



## nakedjaxx

Two really bad movies: To Rome with Love and Arbitrage.


----------



## dress1

Misery with Kathy Bates and Young Frankenstein with Gene Wilder


----------



## Omgwhyy

I watched Argo. It is a really good film but i don't think i would ever want to watch it again haha. My heart was beating so fast for some of the scenes because of the intensity of the situation. I think Ben Affleck did an amazing job directing this film.


----------



## needloub

Mirror Mirror


----------



## frick&frack

simon birch


----------



## bisbee

We saw "Argo" today.  Very good - Ben Affleck will be recognized for this one.  It was very exciting!


----------



## CoachGirl12

The Man with Iron Fists - Has Russell Crowe and Lucy Lu in it... I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars... entertaining


----------



## frick&frack

we bought a zoo


----------



## lifestylekitty

Skyfall. It was awesome. I would watch it again in a heartbeat


----------



## Love4H

Amazing spiderman. 
The new guy - Andrew Gartfield - is amazing.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Flight excellent movie


----------



## coconutsboston

Flight.


----------



## Cindi

Cloud Atlas - great movie but complicated. LOL


----------



## frick&frack

the descendants


----------



## gelbergirl

Secretariat


----------



## Samia

Amélie, an old one but saw it for the first time, very interesting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Campaign.


----------



## shopjulynne

Cabin in the woods - which I think is a weird movie.


----------



## frick&frack

best exotic marigold hotel


----------



## orchidsuns

Argo


----------



## thatsme123

Cloud atlas


----------



## gelbergirl

Step Brothers


----------



## gelbergirl

Flight


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## wilding

Snow White & the Hunstman.

Charlize was great it in, Chris I thought did well in his role of huntsman aswell


----------



## kristinized

Hocus Pocus


----------



## flrich23

Flight!


----------



## frick&frack

talladega nights


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

17 again


----------



## sunglow

Flight


----------



## Samia

Flight


----------



## frick&frack

tower heist


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## natalie78

Saw Skyfall on Friday and it was awesome!!!!

Saw Magic Mike on Saturday night and it was horrible. The dancing was nice, but it just could not redeem the bad acting and lack of plot.


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 2


----------



## wilding

Bloody bloody bible camp.

Odd, very very odd.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Campaign.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

wilding said:


> Bloody bloody bible camp.
> 
> Odd, very very odd.



I wanna know more.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

natalie78 said:


> Saw Skyfall on Friday and it was awesome!!!!
> 
> Saw Magic Mike on Saturday night and it was horrible. The dancing was nice, but it just could not redeem the bad acting and lack of plot.



Hubby saw Skyfall. Not too impressed he said.

I refuse to watch MM. Not my thang.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

gelbergirl said:


> Jaws



Top five in my book.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

How was Flight? No spoilers, of course, but was it cool?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

frick&frack said:


> tower heist



Eddie was funny but not req.

Other than that, I loved the movie.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just to about to watch "The Rite". Tell me now before I waste my time.


----------



## natalie78

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Hubby saw Skyfall. Not too impressed he said.
> 
> I refuse to watch MM. Not my thang.


I love all James Bond movies, so I get excited about every one


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

gelbergirl said:


> Super Size Me



 right? So telling.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

natalie78 said:


> I love all James Bond movies, so I get excited about every one



That's my hubster. He has his favorites but is always willing what's next. He went to see Skyfall without me because of whatever but he went.


He was so excited because critic's were saying it's the best Bond film EVER!

I asked him what he thought and he said, meh. = B+

This is a guy who knows his James Bond sh!t.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am watching the Rite, which A would scoff at. He has seen it and finds it. well, dumb. My hubster doesn't like movies when they try to be actual.


----------



## bisbee

"The Perks of Being a Wallflower" - excellent!


----------



## gelbergirl

Alex Spoils Me said:


> How was Flight? No spoilers, of course, but was it cool?



Flight - very much so a drama really, action a small part of it


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## frick&frack

xmen 2


----------



## LawQT1908

Saw Flight this past weekend w/ DH & loved it!! Was a bit disturbed when we saw a child walking out of the movie when it was over. Rated R means Not For The Kiddos!  Smh


----------



## tracy jenkins

im watching the inbetweeners now sooooo funny


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ted


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter & the prisoner of azkaban


----------



## bag-mania

Argo, great film!


----------



## gelbergirl

Cloud Atlas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ratatouille.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Hachi: A Dog's Tale 
Ohh my goodness, the saddest movie I have watched in many, many years.


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## lovehgss1

Skyfall


----------



## beastofthefields

Skyfall on Wednesday & then Girl With A Dragon Tattoo last night which freaked me out a little but I got my Daniel Craig fix!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Argo. Run, don't walk, to see it. A++++


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

.jourdyn. said:
			
		

> Hachi: A Dog's Tale
> Ohh my goodness, the saddest movie I have watched in many, many years.



You piqued my interest and off I went to read the plot. 

Cried like a baby. I wish I could watch it but my heart breaks and aches when it comes animals. I'm just too emotional.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lincoln


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Skyfall


----------



## Waffle65

Breaking Dawn Part 2


----------



## lazeny

Skyfall. Though The Sum of All Fears was on cable last night.


----------



## beth.stephenson

Waffle65 said:


> Breaking Dawn Part 2



Good or complete and utter drivel like the last one? 

Mine...

Seeking a friend for the end of the world- complete rubbish
What to expect when you are expecting- some funny bits but not all that great considering the cast
The Hangover.....well, its the Hangover


----------



## beth.stephenson

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Ted



Probably the best film I have ever seen.


----------



## Waffle65

beth.stephenson said:


> Good or complete and utter drivel like the last one?



I thought it was really good, probably the best one of the series.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Sessions


----------



## rubycat

Lincoln


It was fantastic!


----------



## Cait

Skyfall.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Resident Evil: Afterlife.


----------



## sunglow

The Color Purple


----------



## Junkenpo

Cloud Atlas



I LOVED it.

It is 3 hours long and has multiple story lines going, I liked the themes and the visuals. 

Anyone who prefers simple plots probably won't like this film though.


----------



## peace43

Skyfall


----------



## Samia

Sinister


----------



## Collie5

Flight


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 3


----------



## Irishgal

rubycat said:
			
		

> Lincoln
> 
> It was fantastic!


Ditto! Daniel Day Lewis did such an amazing I had to keep working to recall who was playing Lincoln. I mean when Julia Roberts or Sean Penn play a role you can see them in that role, it is clear its them if that makes sense. It was amazing.


----------



## mundodabolsa

silver linings playbook. 

real cute, I love jennifer lawrence.


----------



## frick&frack

john carter


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Raven.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Victor/Victoria


----------



## PrincessD

Wreck-It Ralph! Loved it! it's such a cute movie!!


----------



## knasarae

Skyfall.  It was excellent.


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## tiffany_wt

Looper


----------



## flwrgirl

Twilight breaking dawn part 2


----------



## LawQT1908

flwrgirl said:
			
		

> Twilight breaking dawn part 2



Me too!


----------



## bhalpop

Lincoln.. It was beyond what I was expecting. Perfection.


----------



## Omgwhyy

PrincessD said:


> Wreck-It Ralph! Loved it! it's such a cute movie!!



I just saw it today! Loved it so muchhhhhhhh. Did you cry as well? Haha


----------



## frick&frack

up!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Twilight breaking dawn part 2


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn 2.


----------



## frick&frack

21 jump street


----------



## PrincessD

Omgwhyy said:


> I just saw it today! Loved it so muchhhhhhhh. Did you cry as well? Haha



Nope, didn't cry =p I cried in toy story 3 though!


----------



## Sweetpea83

X-Men:The Last Stand.


----------



## frick&frack

Gone with the wind


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lawless


----------



## Collie5

An older one called "The Ghost And The Darkness" based on a true story. Keeps me on the edge of my seat everytime I see it.


----------



## Aluxe

Twilight Saga blah blah blah part 2


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

One for the Money & Friends with Benefits


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Skyfall


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Town.


----------



## pquiles

PrincessD said:
			
		

> Wreck-It Ralph! Loved it! it's such a cute movie!!



Me too... Loved it!

Also saw Red Dawn... I could've waited for the DVD.


----------



## coconutsboston

Catfish


----------



## frick&frack

charlie brown thankgiving special


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 1


----------



## Michiru

Life of Pi


----------



## Sweetpea83

Prometheus.


----------



## frick&frack

John carter...the more I watch it, the more I like it


----------



## gelbergirl

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Twilight Saga blah blah blah part 2



Your post is funny!


----------



## gelbergirl

Primary Colors


----------



## frick&frack

finding nemo


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

That's my Boy


----------



## Jaanoo

the campaign .... it was a good laugh lol


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Gone with the Wind
Horrible Bosses
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Breaking Dawn Part 1


----------



## noonoo07

Bridesmaids


----------



## ninja_please

Skyfall...kinda was disappointed...


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

ninja_please said:


> Skyfall...kinda was disappointed...



I don't want to hear that!  Hoping to go and see it this week


----------



## ninja_please

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> I don't want to hear that!  Hoping to go and see it this week



It wasn't bad, but I think I built it up in my head so I had very high expectations. But that doesn't matter, just enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

ninja_please said:


> It wasn't bad, but I think I built it up in my head so I had very high expectations. But that doesn't matter, just enjoy the eye candy!



 I'll post again once I've gone to see it.


----------



## karmallory

frick&frack said:
			
		

> John carter...the more I watch it, the more I like it



Love that movie too! It is different from other Disney movie that I've seen. How about that ending, eh?


----------



## kristinized

Poltergeist


----------



## Queenie719

Lawless


----------



## needloub

Hunger Games


----------



## frick&frack

karmallory said:


> Love that movie too! It is different from other Disney movie that I've seen. How about that ending, eh?


^I was bored the first time I watched it.  seems that now I have low expectations, so I'm following the story.  I like the story.  the story & the characters aren't strong enough for me to get really attached (like I did with star wars & star trek...other sci fi movies), but I'm liking it more & more.  the ending is definitely a surprise.



--------

how to train your dragon


----------



## sunglow

Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Skin I Live In (very good!)
The Hangover 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Life of Pi


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 5


----------



## 628628

Hitchcock


----------



## bella601

Twilight


----------



## VuittonsLover

Top Gun.

Best Movie Ever!


----------



## frick&frack

a boy named charlie brown


----------



## clu13

Argo


----------



## kateincali

Skyfall, Moonrise Kingdom, and Brave this weekend


----------



## nessie805

clu13 said:
			
		

> Argo



Loved that movie!


----------



## nessie805

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Mist.


----------



## flwrgirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> The Skin I Live In (very good!)



Just saw this. One twisted movie.
Breaking Dawn Part 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

flwrgirl said:


> Just saw this. *One twisted movie*.
> Breaking Dawn Part 2



Ita, totally not what I expected..but pretty good, imo!


----------



## gelbergirl

Liz & Dick


----------



## fontainne

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## Waffle65

Contempt


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Friends with Benefits


----------



## Chanel522

Red Dawn


----------



## frick&frack

wizard of oz


----------



## Cindi

Dark Shadows - not great


----------



## carvedwords

Dolphin Tale


----------



## coronita

The Watch.


----------



## flwrgirl

gelbergirl said:


> Liz & Dick



This is on my list to watch. How was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

flwrgirl said:


> This is on my list to watch. How was it?



I liked it! For a made for tv-movie it was okay.


----------



## mundodabolsa

saw anna karenina the other day.  it was totally different from how I expected it to be, in a good way.  it's a gorgeous film, really stunningly well done.


----------



## sunglow

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## kirsten

50/50. It was more sad than I thought it was going to be (was expecting it to be more of a comedy) but still good.


----------



## noonoo07

Flight. (LOVED it)


----------



## frick&frack

charlie brown christmas special


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story.


----------



## gelbergirl

Boogie Nights


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Disney's Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Waffle65

Gilda


----------



## frick&frack

moonrise kingdom


----------



## gelbergirl

Anna Karenina


----------



## clu13

Skyfall


----------



## nessie805

Tower heist


----------



## Cindi

The Apparition - don't bother. It was beyond dumb.


----------



## LawQT1908

Cindi said:
			
		

> The Apparition - don't bother. It was beyond dumb.



Lol. I agree!


----------



## kirsten

Midnight In Paris


----------



## pquiles

Killing Them Softly... Should have waited for the DVD


----------



## Collie5

Anyone who has seen "Life Of Pi" - Is it any good?  I'm trying to decide if I want to see it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lawless
Despicable Me


----------



## kateincali

men in black 3


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

One For The Money


----------



## Aluxe

I haven't been able to finish watching the last 3 movies I started - Batman (the latest one) - far too long!, Bourne Legacy, Ides of March. I'll try again during Christmas season.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kill List.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Flight, really good but also sad and disturbing.


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda


----------



## sdkitty

Flight.  Liked it and there were some excellent performances (Denzel and John Goodman) but didn't love it.  A bit slower paced than expected


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sister My Sister (very disturbing)
Faces In the Crowd


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## prof ash

Lol, Elf here too 

Before that, 21 Jump Street and Bad Teacher


----------



## nakedjaxx

Skyfall


----------



## Bagbug

"Silver Linings Play Book" was a very good movie.  It had a slow part then picked up again.  I love BRADLEY COOPER and indie movies for me it was the best movie I have watched at the movies in 2012.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Snow White and the huntsman


----------



## littlerock

Silver Linings playbook -(was my favorite movie of the sean and one of my new favorites)

Killing Them Softly - (I'm still not sure how I feel about this movie, I need to see it again)


----------



## kirsten

The Ides Of March


----------



## Llisa

Taken


----------



## bana

Skyfall


----------



## gelbergirl

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## coconutsboston

It's Complicated


----------



## seton

*it's complicated* was fun but not as funny as i was expecting.

I was in a regency mood so I watched the Keira* P&P* (still think its a bore) and *Hazard of Hearts*


----------



## sunglow

Killing Them Softly


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs
Friends with Benefits


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Jingle All the Way


----------



## fancypants7

Side by Side


----------



## noonoo07

The change up


----------



## gelbergirl

Mean Girls


----------



## coronita

For a Good Time Call...


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas


----------



## KristiScott

The Dark Knight Rises.  It was decent.


----------



## Aluxe

expendables 2 with DH - passed out in the first 30 minutes and slept well, lol! He liked it though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Invisible War (documentary..I highly recommend).


----------



## kristinized

Heathers


----------



## clu13

Butter


----------



## redskynight

Ted


----------



## elvisgurly

The Mistle-Tones (TV movie)


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitchcock


----------



## kaitydid

Death of a Salesman (1951)


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## kateincali

Stake land


----------



## coconutsboston

Fight Club


----------



## frick&frack

brother bear


----------



## randr21

pitch perfect and it was much better than some of the higher budgeted movies.


----------



## gelbergirl

randr21 said:


> pitch perfect and it was much better than some of the higher budgeted movies.



I thought so too, it was alot of fun


----------



## Anne1111

For a good time call, OMG this film is so funny.


----------



## Tarhls

Love Actually is on at the moment.


----------



## frick&frack

finding nemo


----------



## chongyuo

SM town I.AM


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## noonoo07

Hall Pass


----------



## frick&frack

christmas vacation


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Love Actually
Miracle of 34th St (1994 remake)
Finding Nemo
Twilight: Breaking Dawn: Part One


----------



## frick&frack

the lake house


----------



## nessie805

Life of pi


----------



## kateincali

ted. is kind of made me homesick


----------



## gelbergirl

Skyfall


----------



## rubycat

The Hobbit


----------



## pquiles

The Hobbit


----------



## Angelaleq

Bridesmaids


----------



## MrsPPS

Burlesque. Could have been watching Coyote Ugly really... Not much difference. Still enjoyable though.


----------



## Samia

The Hobbit and I loved it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Looper - extremely boring and I've never encountered a movie with so many inconsistencies that it became almost grating to continue watching.


----------



## kateincali

Ted


----------



## amrx87

Throwback... Analyze this


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas


----------



## kateincali

War Horse...gave up with an hour left, though. it felt like a seventeen hour movie


----------



## Lilylovelv

Battleship


----------



## nessie805

The hobbit
Safe house
Timothy green

Total movie day


----------



## MarneeB

Elf. I watch this over and over this time of year, I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ted.


----------



## gelbergirl

Fitzgerald Family Christmas


----------



## robotindisguise

Jawbreaker


----------



## YoliLoves

Looper


----------



## frick&frack

john carter


----------



## Belle49

Rock Of Ages


----------



## jen_sparro

Watched Joyride and Urban Legends: Final Cut. 
Love my crappy 00's horror movies


----------



## frick&frack

jingle all the way


----------



## Cindi

Moonrise Kingdom - Very Indie but really good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I liked it too..

Lincoln.


----------



## dolllover

Source Code. Good movie


----------



## frick&frack

intolerable cruelty


----------



## gelbergirl

The Guilt Trip


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## needloub

2 Days in New York


----------



## kateincali

Bourne Legacy & Total Recall


----------



## frick&frack

miracle on 34th street


----------



## gelbergirl

Jack Reacher


----------



## coronita

Hope Springs. Hated it!


----------



## Samia

The Words, great movie


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## boxermom

Lincoln--absolutely awesome!


----------



## Waffle65

Ladies of the Chorus


----------



## coronita

Seeking A Friend for the End of the World. BOO


----------



## gelbergirl

This is 40


----------



## fashion16

The new 007 movie, sky fall. Not really my thing but it was ok. At 143 minutes, wayyyyyy too long though.


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause 2


----------



## nessie805

gelbergirl said:
			
		

> This is 40



I really wanna see this movie!! How was it


----------



## Midge S

Just watched Expendables 2.  Over the top silly, but kinda fun.


----------



## thatsme123

Woman in black
Argo
Wreck it ralph
Shame


----------



## Collie5

Lincoln-very well done!


----------



## frick&frack

miracle on 34th street remake


----------



## Cindi

Prometheus - Good but not great. I liked it.


----------



## frick&frack

christmas vacation


----------



## Cindi

Ted - I didn't like it. Hubby loved it.


----------



## nessie805

Cindi said:
			
		

> Ted - I didn't like it. Hubby loved it.



Hmm ive heard alot of guys like it more then women. Definitly odd still on my must sees though


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Love Actually


----------



## elvisgurly

I have on The Grinch.


----------



## kateincali

Savages


----------



## Sweetpea83

How To Train Your Dragon.


----------



## kateincali

Hope Springs


----------



## Cindi

Expendables 2 - it was just ok and I usually like that type of movie. The cheese factor was through the roof.


----------



## Waffle65

The Philadelphia Story


----------



## gelbergirl

Home Alone


----------



## needloub

21 Jump Street


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elf.
Brave.


----------



## kirsten

The Hobbit


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Nativity!* (2009)
Loved it - delightful Christmas movie!


----------



## Fran0421

mr and mrs smith- it was on tv and never watched it before, it was alright I guess!


----------



## Collie5

Jack Reacher


----------



## kateincali

The Words


----------



## frick&frack

act of valor


----------



## kateincali

the dark knight rises - i thought it was awful! don't understand where all the good things i heard about it came from


----------



## CaliQT

The Odd Life of Timothy Green


----------



## Cindi

Seeking A Friend for the End of the World - I really liked it


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## seton

faith_ann said:


> the dark knight rises - i thought it was awful! don't understand where all the good things i heard about it came from



ITA. 

watched That Lady in Ermine. it was quite fey.


----------



## Noi_82

Jack Reacher


----------



## Samia

This is 40- a little boring.


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

The Vow


----------



## Tropigal3

DVD - The Lucky One = was okay but not the best Sparks' book to movie

Theater - Skyfall =  gotta admit, he's an excellent modern Bond


----------



## Cindi

The Raven - The acting was appaling...and I LOVE John Cusack. Boring too...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

At the cinema..._Les Miserables_..at home...._All About Eve._


----------



## electrifyed

Serendipity


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## Cindi

Safety Not Guaranteed - Good movie. Not great but good. I liked it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Young Adult.


----------



## Bagbug

At the theatre Silver Lining Playbook.  Two thumbs up


----------



## frick&frack

finding nemo


----------



## seton

leave her to heaven


----------



## needloub

The Exorcist
Take this Waltz


----------



## Kelechi

Django


----------



## boxermom

Bagbug said:


> At the theatre Silver Lining Playbook.  Two thumbs up



I want to see this. It almost seems to be under the radar but the reviews are great.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lassie


----------



## Collie5

gelbergirl said:
			
		

> Lassie



Awwww...a movie that is so close to my heart.


----------



## Jeanek

The Hobbit

So many good movies coming out this summer! I'm excited!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Les Mis


----------



## randr21

The Hobbit...so fantastic


----------



## frick&frack

step brothers


----------



## kaitydid

Lincoln - Excellent film!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

New Year's Eve


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## jadise

The Impossible


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Django unchained


----------



## frick&frack

wimbledon


----------



## unfurling

Django!


----------



## coutureinatl

Ted



HermesNewbie said:


> New Year's Eve



I plan on watching it in a bit


----------



## gelbergirl

Django Unchained


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looper.


----------



## Samia

Jane Austen Club (re-watched- love this movie!)


----------



## randr21

Dune. So many actors that I recognize!


----------



## frick&frack

kiss kiss bang bang


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dark Shadows *thumbs sideways*


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Django Unchained


----------



## MarneeB

the help


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

MarneeB said:


> the help



I watched My Week With Marilyn  I am in LOVE with Eddie Redmayne!! He's is just.... Amazing. Lol.


----------



## Cindi

Lawless - great movie.The acting was superb.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Total Recall.


----------



## mulberrytree

Pursuit of Happyness- cried like a baby at the ending! Watched Ghost before that, so it was a very weepy evening.


----------



## benchwarmer

I finished watching Bernie with Jack Black and Shirley Maclaine on Netflix last night.  It was really good, especially the fact that I think they used real townspeople.   It gave it a very authentic feel.


----------



## mirason

The possession... Very nice Horror movie!!


----------



## frick&frack

persuasion


----------



## boxermom

Les Miserables


----------



## reginablair

Chicago last night with my hubby. It was his first time seeing it.


----------



## All About LV

Trouble With the Curve



luved it


----------



## jadise

2 Days in New York (didn't like it)


----------



## jadise

Pitch Perfect (loved it)


----------



## clu13

Long flight back from Germany 2 Horrible movies and 2 that I liked: Premium Rush  and This means war.  
 The Campaign and Pitch Perfect


----------



## needloub

Hope Springs...loved it


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Wreck It Ralph
Life of Pi
Les Mis

Loved them all


----------



## Sweetpea83

Water Boy.


----------



## Love4MK

Watched _The Dark Knight Rises_ this afternoon for the first time ... amazing!  Now I'm watching _Tangled_ ... one of my favorites!


----------



## gelbergirl

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## nessie805

Ali 

Now 
Haunted mansion


----------



## frick&frack

les miserables


----------



## Samia

needloub said:


> Hope Springs...loved it


Just watched it too and it was good.


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## sgj99

the recent re-make of "True Grit."  i enjoyed it.  this is going to show my age but i remember seeing the original with John Wayne at the drive-in movie theatre with my dad, mom, and brother as a kid - complete with mosquito coil on the dashboard


----------



## allurella

the september issue. i loved it


----------



## GhstDreamer

I Saw the Devil - it was ugly, brutal and brilliant all at the same time. I wanted to close my eyes at some of those violent torture scenes but couldn't take my eyes off the screen because I didn't want to miss any of it either. The movie was a bit long and could've benefited from some more editing work.


----------



## Cindi

The Incredible Spiderman - I really liked it


----------



## nessie805

The Lake House with DH


----------



## frick&frack

brave...again (the nieces love it)


----------



## sunglow

Django Unchained


----------



## Sweetpea83

Django Unchained.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Body Double..

old old movie.. that I never saw.

I also just watched The Birds for the first time.


----------



## peace43

The Hobbit


----------



## tomz_grl

Hitchcock...amazing!!!


----------



## cakegirl

The Impossible. I thought it was very good, especially the acting.


----------



## nessie805

Winnie the pooh

Three stooges


----------



## lovehgss1

This is 40
Parential Guidence both were cute but not great


----------



## KristiScott

Theater: Les Miserables - amazing!
Home: Looper - awful


----------



## coronita

Jack Reacher


----------



## frick&frack

the king's speech


----------



## Sinatra

Les Miserables- Specatacular though I could have done with a little less of Russell Crowe's sing/talking.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Les Miserables


----------



## Samia

The Impossible- it was so sad


----------



## qudz104

Perks of being a wallflower... Ok i guess... Defenitely good if youre looking for an indie.


----------



## PeggyOlson1

Django Unchained


----------



## truegem

Think Like A Man


----------



## Samia

Branded- really weird


----------



## talldrnkofwater

This is 40


----------



## twin-fun

Pitch Perfect. I want my $5 back that it cost to rent.


----------



## gelbergirl

Les Miserables


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shutter Island.


----------



## nessie805

From paris with love


----------



## CaliQT

Looper - liked it, but I really like time travel movies. And it wasn't predictable, which I also like.


----------



## frick&frack

hysteria


----------



## coronita

twin-fun said:


> Pitch Perfect. I want my $5 back that it cost to rent.



Aww that stinks! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Promised Land


----------



## seton

django unchained and django


----------



## frick&frack

iron man


----------



## moonman

Jack Reacher.


----------



## psulion08

Rock of Ages. Loved it


----------



## flrich23

Alex Cross.  It was pretty good!


----------



## frick&frack

I heart huckabees


----------



## sanmi

ah boys to Men


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Hobbit.


----------



## aerofish

The Artist.

It was soooo good.


----------



## clu13

Ted and half of looper but I couldn't stand it so I went to bed


----------



## deltalady

Django Unchained


----------



## gelbergirl

Hyde Park on Hudson


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Texas chainsaw


----------



## Cindi

Bourne Legacy - good action flick!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

final destination 5, I'm a sucker for the final destination movies


----------



## frick&frack

the dark knight returns


----------



## Samia

Silver Lining.


----------



## frick&frack

the tempest


----------



## dolllover

Moneyball


----------



## Sweetpea83

Killer Joe.


----------



## needloub

Sparkle


----------



## emkim

Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## Cindi

Total Recall - not great but good.


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Gangster Squad--Good action film!


----------



## clu13

Twilight Breaking Dawn part 1 - ugh


----------



## vuittonGirl

Think like a man


----------



## frick&frack

war horse


----------



## Samia

The Apparition


----------



## clu13

Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## glistenpearls

Django.


----------



## frick&frack

50/50


----------



## Sweetpea83

clu13 said:


> Beasts of the Southern Wild



Great movie..


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Company Men. (so bad...)


----------



## polishprincess

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## frick&frack

the king's speech


----------



## gelbergirl

Salmon Fishing in the Yemen


----------



## frick&frack

intolerable cruelty


----------



## shopjulynne

Texas chainsaw 3D :={


----------



## irene83

Django - hated it
Lincoln - loved it


----------



## aerofish

Argo - fantastic!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Hobbit - I fell asleep in the cinema


----------



## lovehgss1

Jack Reacher...meh it was just okay.


----------



## Samia

Upside Down


----------



## frick&frack

serenity


----------



## qudz104

silver linings playbook... so cute!


----------



## gelbergirl

Broken City


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## aerofish

I'm a Cyborg But That's OK


...it's a fantastic Korean fantasy romance.


----------



## nessie805

Spy kids 4


----------



## Cindi

The Possession - just ok


----------



## frick&frack

anchorman ron burgundy


----------



## Waffle65

Gangster Squad. It was really good.


----------



## Serva1

Anna Karenina.Movie failed my expectations.A boring version of a great classic and nothing historical or any resemblance with imperial Russia.The only enjoyable thing was Count Vronski's blue eyes and the music.Huge disappointment...


----------



## Samia

Life of Pi, loved it! I have not read the book so really cannot compare but the movie is brilliant.


----------



## lovehgss1

Knocked Up


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Django


----------



## frick&frack

this means war


----------



## sunglow

Gangster Squad


----------



## gelbergirl

The Help
The Heiress (1949)
The Impossible


----------



## frick&frack

legend of the guardians


----------



## meluvs2shop

frick&frack said:


> brave



_i love Brave! what a great movie for young girls. you don't need to marry a prince to be happy & complete.


i watched Stomp The Yard: Homecoming. 

no where near as good as the first one and the guys in the movie weren't even cute. ush: bummer. _


----------



## frick&frack

meluvs2shop said:


> _i love Brave! what a great movie for young girls. you don't need to marry a prince to be happy & complete._


_
^it is a great movie!




-----

pride & prejudice _


----------



## needloub

Dark Knight Rises - DH slept through the whole thing!


----------



## Cindi

Premium Rush - much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Queenie719

Mama


----------



## Odette

Silver Linings Playbook - it was awesome!


----------



## coronita

Argo. I LOVED THIS MOVIE. I could totally go and watch it again.


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## mulberrytree

Currently watching Unknown (film with Liam Neeson). Highly recommend it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Trouble with the Curve


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Possession.


----------



## clu13

Les Mis


----------



## gelbergirl

Lord of the Flies (1990)


----------



## lovehgss1

First Position...documentary on young ballet dancers. Excellent


----------



## psulion08

Casper. A tribute to my childhood


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## nessie805

Freedomland


----------



## JAN!

Mama. It was actually not bad. I hadn't even heard of it till my sister bought the tickets for us tonight.


----------



## Samia

Here comes the Boom- it was ok


----------



## coronita

Frankenweenie.


----------



## guccimamma

pitch perfect with my daughter.

i didn't understand why she cried so much at the breakfast club...it wasn't that deep.


----------



## flrich23

Zero dark thirty,  and Broken City.


----------



## LuvManoloB

The Jane Austen Book Club - I really enjoyed it!


----------



## frick&frack

think like a man


----------



## nessie805

Happy feet 2


----------



## frick&frack

shall we dance?


----------



## Samia

Silent Hill 3D


----------



## Samia

LuvManoloB said:


> The Jane Austen Book Club - I really enjoyed it!



I love it!


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Broken City


----------



## coronita

Syriana


----------



## gelbergirl

Movie 43


----------



## Samia

Promised Land


----------



## springbaby

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Cindi

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter - Just what you would expect from a movie with this title. lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gran Torino.


----------



## nessie805

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gran Torino.



I love that movie!!


----------



## bisbee

We saw Silver Linings Playbook yesterday.  LOVED it!  If you haven't seen it - go!


----------



## LawQT1908

Mama- it was uh... just okay IMO!


----------



## Waffle65

Blue Valentine


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Philadelphia


----------



## needloub

Think Like A Man


----------



## gelbergirl

A Very Harold & Kumar 3D Christmas


----------



## frick&frack

wrath of the titans


----------



## Cindi

John Dies At The End - Really out there. This movie is definitely not for everyone. I didn't care for it.


----------



## Cindi

Resident Evil: Retribution - hated it. Like watching someone play a video game for 90 mins.


----------



## Sweetpea83

nessie805 said:


> I love that movie!!



Yeah, I love it too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Step Brothers...I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## emkim

Dredd 3D. Better than I expected!


----------



## Sternchen

Flight.


----------



## Queenie719

7 psychopaths


----------



## GINNI

The Caller


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Django Unchained - I really enjoyed it!
Can't stop thinking about the white cake haha


----------



## frick&frack

bridesmaids


----------



## seahorseinstripes

hotel Transylvania


----------



## bex285

The Impossible.


----------



## thatsme123

Django Unchained
Biutiful
Gosford Park
The Fog
Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol
The housemaid


----------



## frick&frack

snow white & the huntsman (it could have been great if they had cast someone else as snow white)


----------



## randr21

Dune


----------



## lil_peanut

Lincoln
So freaking amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

wrath of the titans


----------



## Sweetpea83

God Bless America.


----------



## needloub

The 5 Year Engagement - made my on-call day tolerable lol!


----------



## Perfect Day

Dear Zachary,  my favourite film ever.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Now Voyager...


----------



## Samia

Cloud Atlas- very confusing story line


----------



## frick&frack

finding nemo


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Youth in Revolt


----------



## coletmenot

the notebook


----------



## Hatfield1313

Zero Dark *yawn* Thirty  snooze fest


----------



## Kissmark

Something Borrowed. Really crappy movie


----------



## Aluxe

Hatfield1313 said:


> Zero Dark *yawn* Thirty  snooze fest



Gosh, glad I'm not the only one who couldn't stay awake for that one  I did try to follow...

Currently watching Project X and, liking it a bit too much...


----------



## coronita

Eat Pray Love


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 4


----------



## Samia

Gangster Squad, really like it! Ryan Gosling was delicious in the movie


----------



## dress1

Vertigo.


----------



## clu13

How to Survive a Plague - it's a must see
Life of Pi 3D 
Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2


----------



## meluvs2shop

Won't Back Down with Maggie Gyllenhaal and Viola Davis. 
So good! Maybe because I grew up in a city where the public school
System sucks!


----------



## clu13

Invisible War


----------



## Samia

The Girl


----------



## nessie805

Hotel transyvania with dh and kiddos


----------



## tatsu_k

taken 2


----------



## kaitydid

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## frick&frack

wrath of the titans


----------



## KatsBags

I'm watching Rear Window right now.


----------



## clu13

Zero Dark Thirty - loved!


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the lost


----------



## coletmenot

skyfall


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2


----------



## lovehgss1

Lincoln---very good
Wreck It Ralph---cute


----------



## lil_peanut

Django

Awesome movie but really, really long. Could've saved at least 45 mins for the "uncut" DVD version.


----------



## clu13

Searching for Sugar Man


----------



## gelbergirl

The Island President


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity 4
The Illusionist


----------



## Sweetpea83

clu13 said:


> Invisible War



I watched this a couple or so months ago...it sickened me.  Very eye opening..


----------



## clu13

Sweetpea83 said:


> I watched this a couple or so months ago...it sickened me.  Very eye opening..



Did they play it on HBO a few months ago? I thought I saw it or at least an interview on HBO with Kori and it was so disturbing.  The only "good" part of the movie was when they indicated that civilians now  investigate reports of sexual assault.


----------



## frick&frack

finding nemo


----------



## Sweetpea83

clu13 said:


> Did they play it on HBO a few months ago? I thought I saw it or at least an interview on HBO with Kori and it was so disturbing.  The only "good" part of the movie was when they indicated that civilians now  investigate reports of sexual assault.



I have no idea if it was aired on HBO..I happened to come across it on Netflix (streaming online). Yes, I agree about the documentary helping expose those scumbags.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Diana Vreeland: The eye has to travel


----------



## coronita

Dark Shadows. It was okay and then got really silly/stupid. Boo.


----------



## jadise

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## frick&frack

kicking & screaming (1995)


----------



## Samantha M

'Rerbecca' (again!) with Sir Laurence Olivier and Olivia de Haviland.


----------



## needloub

What to Expect When You are Expecting


----------



## frick&frack

Samantha M said:


> 'Rerbecca' (again!) with Sir Laurence Olivier and Olivia de Haviland.


^such a great movie!


-----

the tempest


----------



## aprillsrin

Before Sunrise and Before Sunset  I was forcing my bf to watch it with me but he fell asleep.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Monsters, Inc.


----------



## gelbergirl

aprillsrin said:


> Before Sunrise and Before Sunset  I was forcing my bf to watch it with me but he fell asleep.



he's a good man for trying (I like both these movies btw)


----------



## frick&frack

the golden bowl


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Django Unchained


----------



## Sina

I saw an early screening of Safe Haven yesterday. There was a couple of twists but I totally saw them coming, too obvious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Master.


----------



## Love4MK

Watching A Walk to Remember right now.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## needloub

Darling Companion


----------



## nessie805

Davinci code


----------



## kateincali

last night, turned off flight, house at the end of the street, and alex cross within half an hour. don't know if it's just me but everything is so boring lately


----------



## nessie805

faith_ann said:


> last night, turned off flight, house at the end of the street, and alex cross within half an hour. don't know if it's just me but everything is so boring lately



I was wondering about Alwx cross also  flight took me half the movie to like at it. The very begining started iffy


----------



## Cindi

Seven Psychopaths - Loved it!


----------



## kateincali

nessie805 said:


> I was wondering about Alwx cross also  flight took me half the movie to like at it. The very begining started iffy



I just couldn't take Tyler Perry seriously as Alex Cross. Horrible casting choice IMO - I wish it had been Idris Elba

I liked the start of Flight but by the time Don Cheadle came in it felt like it had already been on two hours for me. I might be a bit picky lol


----------



## bhalpop

The Trouble With the Curve..Meh though I liked Justin timberlake in it..


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bel Ami


----------



## Samantha M

Just finished watching the second series of 'Downton Abbey', which I had recorded whilst away.  Cannot wait for the third series.


----------



## LawQT1908

Saw Identity Thief w/ the hubs yesterday. I enjoyed it!


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## Sweetpea83

How To Train Your Dragon
Killing Them Softly


----------



## needloub

Waiting to Exhale


----------



## Kelechi

Side effects


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Wake


----------



## LawQT1908

Contagion - but it wasn't that great IMO


----------



## fashion16

The lost valentine on the hallmark channel. Most of those movies are super cheesy but I LOVED this one. Soooooo good!!!!


----------



## coronita

Trouble With The Curve


----------



## clu13

5 broken cameras


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes


----------



## Cherrasaki

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## frick&frack

seeking a friend for the end of the world


----------



## LV Rella

Here comes the boom...super funny and cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snow White and the Huntsman.


----------



## clu13

Moonrise kingdom


----------



## flrich23

Beautiful Creatures!


----------



## flrich23

Oh I saw side effects yesterday!  It was pretty good.


----------



## Samia

LV Rella said:


> Here comes the boom...super funny and cute!


It was funny!

The last I watched was Mama, scary!


----------



## Jennxo

After Fall, Winter.  I wanted to like this movie but the end was too difficult.


----------



## MJDaisy

identity thief in theaters. that sh*t was HILARIOUS.


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## dolllover

Identity thief- funny as hell!


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## sanmi

Ah boys to men 2


----------



## frick&frack

small time crooks


----------



## coronita

Here Comes the Boom - didn't like.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Memento.


----------



## clu13

Sweetpea83 said:


> Memento.



Love! Love! Love! Way back in the day, my DH (then bf) picked that movie because he knew I preferred "films" to the junk he usually came back with.

I watched all of the Oscar nominated short animated films besides Maggie Simpson. I usually hate Disney, but Paper Man is wonderful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, it's a classic!


----------



## gelbergirl

Quartet


----------



## clu13

The sessions


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## sanmi

Journey to the West


----------



## Michele26

Argo and it was great!


----------



## clu13

Amour - cried and cried and cried


----------



## frick&frack

chronicles of narnia: the lion, the witch, & the wardrobe


----------



## sunglow

Side Effects


----------



## Waffle65

The Devil Wears Prada. This movie never gets old


----------



## seton

i tried to watch Parker but man, was it bad.


----------



## needloub

Flight


----------



## frick&frack

beasts of the southern wild


----------



## Cindi

The Watch - even more juvenile than most of their movies. I mean the way to kill the monster is to shoot them in the privates because that's where their brains are??? Really??


----------



## clu13

Django Unchained


----------



## LawQT1908

Beautiful Creatures


----------



## Sweetpea83

Flight
Argo
Limitless


----------



## randr21

Brave, very diff princess story.


----------



## gelbergirl

Identity Theft


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## coronita

Hotel Transylvania
The Raven (turned it off after 20 minutes)


----------



## randr21

Wreck it ralph & hotel transylvania.

Ralph was 100x better than Transylvania.  Pixar/disney stories are much more thoughtful.


----------



## lovehgss1

It's A Good Day to Die Hard...fun *stupid* movie with explosions...love it


----------



## coronita

Identity Thief


----------



## frick&frack

puss in boots


----------



## Samia

Red Dawn


----------



## Love Of My Life

Argo....


----------



## Cindi

Thw Words - good movie


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The kids are alright


----------



## lovemysavior

Taken 2.  Still liked the 1st part better.


----------



## frick&frack

wedding crashers


----------



## Belle49

Safe Haven, it was cute


----------



## coronita

Mickey Blue Eyes


----------



## nessie805

Man with the iron fists


----------



## bhalpop

Silver Linings Playbook.. Loved it!


----------



## loves

Day breakers


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the impossible, never a fans of Naomi watts but I like the movie, simply breathtaking, the boys are good actors!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Identity Theft


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Can't wait to see that one.

Got to see A Good Day To Die Hard because DH likes his shoot em up movies. Why did he pass out during it? lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bernie.


----------



## sanmi

Die hard


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Snitch


----------



## clu13

Lincoln - finally saw all of the best pic nominees


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just saw Pitch Perfect the other night--never would have watched it without a recommendation from friends but it was actually kind of funny.  Insanely corny/cheesy, but funnier than I expected.


----------



## needloub

Friends With Kids


----------



## Mediana

Cloud Atlas


----------



## flrich23

Life of Pi
Death Race 3
Beasts of the Southern Wild 
All three in one night.


----------



## dolllover

Argo


----------



## Midge S

Finally saw Skyfall.  It was very good. 

Also sorta saw Battleship.   I watched it all in fastfoward in about 5 mins.   It might be the worst movie EVER.   After 30 seconds of the "acting" I couldn't take it anymore and put it on fast forward.  Should be a crime,  "assault by moving picture" or something.


----------



## Gurzzy

I watched Argo and I really enjoyed it. They managed to keep the suspense going even though you already knew the outcome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Red Dawn
Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## jadise

Les Misérables


----------



## ERR

Argo


----------



## jadise

Amour


----------



## coronita

No Reservations


----------



## sunglow

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## sanmi

Die hard and day after tml


----------



## frick&frack

darling companion


----------



## jadise

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 1


----------



## valspar93

Taken 2


----------



## sanmi

Watched Lord of the Rings and Spider-Man


----------



## sanmi

Alvin and the chipmunk


----------



## frick&frack

love actually


----------



## coconutsboston

Jonah Hex


----------



## gelbergirl

The 5 Year Engagement


----------



## Queenie719

Warm Bodies


----------



## sanmi

2012 and Cats & Dogs


----------



## jadise

Beautiful Creatures


----------



## sanmi

The bounty hunter


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## lazeny

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Waffle65

Breaking Dawn Part 2


----------



## OANHderful

Breaking Dawn II.

Now I'm watching Identity Theft.


----------



## Cindi

Breaking Dawn 2 - It was just ok. Does Kristin Stewart have more than 1 facial expression?? She is about the worst actress around.


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## OANHderful

Friends w/ Benefits.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter & the prisoner of azkaban


----------



## sanmi

Armageddon


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

End Of Watch


----------



## coronita

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hugo
Life of Pi 
Last Ride


----------



## Dany_37

Paris Trout - it's an old movie (1991) suggested by a friend...riveting but not for the  overly sensitive which is me...I think I cried through the whole movie.

After that movie, I needed to laugh...
The Sweetest Thing - HILARIOUS!!

Shawshank Redemption - I can watch over and over...love this movie!!


----------



## coronita

I also watched about 20 minutes of Small Apartments. I had to turn that crap off. Thank goodness it was a Netflix rental and I didn't waste $6 renting it on demand.


----------



## gelbergirl

Argo


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## needloub

The Words - very insightful


----------



## OANHderful

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## Ilovepurse007

silver linings playbook love it


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Silver Lining Playboook
Safe Haven
Lincoln

Loved them all


----------



## gelbergirl

Side Effects


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 4


----------



## designerdreamin

I Give It A Year.  Hilarious!


----------



## coronita

Hit and Run. Fell asleep!


----------



## Stilettolife

Batman Begins and that was on Spike TV last Saturday, which they cut like a fat rat.  Glad I got the DVD and the Blue ray.

**I'm a Batman fan**


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility


----------



## Cindi

The Perks of Being a Wall Flower - LOVED it!


----------



## boobeary

The Flight

(though I saw 8 movies the week before because what else can you do when flying for 40 hours?!)


----------



## chunkylover53

Outbreak. Still good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frick&frack

manhattan murder mystery


----------



## gelbergirl

Zero Dark Thirty
Bridesmaids


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wreck-It Ralph.


----------



## gelbergirl

Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion


----------



## Cindi

Dredd - horrible


----------



## Perfact

Intouchables.


----------



## twin-fun

The 1962 movie _Five Miles to Midnight_ with Sophia Loren and Anthony Perkins. Love the movies from the 50's and 60's!


----------



## twin-fun

The 1962 movie _Five Miles to Midnight_ with Sophia Loren and Anthony Perkins. Love the movies from the 50's and 60's!

Oops! I don't know why this posted twice!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Caller.


----------



## twin-fun

Legends of the Fall.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie (1969)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Breakfast at Tifanny's


----------



## Waffle65

The Great and Powerful Oz


----------



## CoachChris

Waffle65 said:


> The Great and Powerful Oz



I would recomend this move to anyone who loves Wizard of Oz!


----------



## frick&frack

frankenweenie


----------



## samlovespandora

Django Unchained  It's about the sixth time I've seen it since it came out, probably my new favourite film.


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Oz - enjoyed it


----------



## Sweetpea83

A Little Bit of Heaven. (cried my eyes out..lol)


----------



## coronita

Hit and Run
Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Waffle65

April in Paris


----------



## frick&frack

extremely loud & incredibly close


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Oz The Great & Powerful


----------



## dolllover

Camp


----------



## pmburk

Skyfall
Columbus Circle


----------



## ann.nguyen

Populaire


----------



## jadise

pitch perfect


----------



## frick&frack

frankenweenie


----------



## coronita

The Rum Diary


----------



## gelbergirl

The Call


----------



## PrincessCake

Side Effects. Loved it.


----------



## DearHaayet

Lincoln
Cloud Atlas
Loved both will watch again in the future


----------



## ann.nguyen

Just watched Pay It Forward with the bf and my parents. Such a good movie!


----------



## Cindi

Master - the acting was amazing but overall the movie was just ok


----------



## jadise

center stage
easy a


----------



## gelbergirl

The Help


----------



## Sweetpea83

Identity.


----------



## sunglow

End of Watch


----------



## gelbergirl

The Tango Lesson (1997)


----------



## lucywife

Life of Pi


----------



## Aluxe

argo


----------



## needloub

Robot & Frank


----------



## Sophie-Rose

_Silver Linings Playbook_


----------



## coronita

Playing For Keeps


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Call


----------



## sunglow

Dead Man Down


----------



## carvedwords

Life of Pi


----------



## lucywife

carvedwords said:


> Life of Pi


 How did you like it?


----------



## Stilettolife

The Fighter


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## dolllover

Safe Haven


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hope Floats.


----------



## frick&frack

kingdom of heaven


----------



## coronita

Flight


----------



## sunglow

Oz The Great and Powerful


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## ann.nguyen

Just watched Cat on a Hot Tin Roof the other night.


----------



## allurella

pitch perfect! it was hilarious, i just love rebel wilson.


----------



## dolllover

The Call


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## gelbergirl

The Children's Hour (1961)
Office Space


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The Lost Samaritan


----------



## Cindi

Pitch Perfect - loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility


----------



## drielle

Nowhere Boy! Aaron Johnson is so gorgeous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Up.


----------



## robotindisguise

The Master and Goonies


----------



## ClassicFab

Limitless with Bradley Cooper. It was pretty good!


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## KW1

Better late than never... My husband took me to see Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Cindi

Flight - really good


----------



## Cindi

Playing For Keeps - boring


----------



## coronita

Some Kind Of Wonderful


----------



## seahorseinstripes

pitch perfect, my friends all say this is funny but i don't laugh at all


----------



## johnstephen1

Snitch is the last movie watched online by me.


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Revolutionary Road


----------



## Sweetpea83

Year One.


----------



## MJDaisy

springbreakers. worst movie i have ever seen in my entire life. no joke.


----------



## frick&frack

hotel transylvania


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cloud Atlas. (horrible....and super long)


----------



## jen_sparro

Bait- possibly the worst movie I've ever seen, but it is a hilarious premise!


----------



## Cindi

Skyfall - just ok for me


----------



## needloub

Anna Karenina


----------



## frick&frack

Up!
Old School


----------



## lovehgss1

It's Complicated


----------



## HIMgurl

The Wicked horror movie


----------



## jaclyn86

The Croods. I was really expecting it to be better.


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility


----------



## Cindi

Lincoln - I must be the only one but I found it kind of boring.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Cindi said:


> Lincoln - I must be the only one but I found it kind of boring.



You're not alone...
I tried to watch it with my husband, last night, but found my iPad far more interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

hope springs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Django Unchained.


----------



## coronita

Skyfall
Better off Dead


----------



## jadise

The Host


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Host


----------



## Cindi

Celeste & Jesse Forever - Terrible and boring


----------



## bella601

Gi joe -Retaliation


----------



## Caz71

Django Unchained. Omg had to turn away at some of disturbing scenes... Quentin Tarintino is crazy!


----------



## Caz71

Sweetpea83 said:


> Django Unchained.



What did u think?? I laughed at that funny scene. Deeply disturbed by a few of the scenes. Altho I enjoyed for the most part. Happy ending


----------



## frick&frack

snow white & the huntsman


----------



## j0yc3

The Hobbit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Caz71 said:


> What did u think?? I laughed at that funny scene. Deeply disturbed by a few of the scenes. Altho I enjoyed for the most part. Happy ending



It was my second time watching it..I think it's a pretty good flick.  Entertaining..for sure!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Myblackbag

High Axiety


----------



## Cindi

Man With The Iron Fists - My hubby really loves this type of movie and he thought it was the worst movie he has seen in a long time. I only watched it for him so I wasn't expecting to like it and I didn't. Too much over the top violence, blood squirting, limbs flying...not enough plot or good acting. He now owes me 2 movies of my choice. lol


----------



## Samia

Dark Skies


----------



## frick&frack

arthur christmas


----------



## gelbergirl

Mildred Pierce starring Joan Crawford


----------



## Cindi

Argo - Excellent movie! Talk about edge of your seat. I don't think I actually sat back in my chair the entire second half of the movie.


----------



## Caz71

Cindi said:


> Argo - Excellent movie! Talk about edge of your seat. I don't think I actually sat back in my chair the entire second half of the movie.



Yup
 Great movie. How scary


----------



## shirahyuki

Identity Thief


----------



## lifestylekitty

Django Unchained


----------



## lovehgss1

Admission---formulaic romantic comedy.


----------



## gelbergirl

Mildred Pierce starring Kate Winslet


----------



## coronita

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## jennyx0

The Holiday. Love Jude Law in this movie!


----------



## fufu

GI Joe : Retaliation. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Messenger.


----------



## Cindi

Anna Karenina - I hate the new one. It is like a badly produced, overacted play.


----------



## BeLove

The Call!


----------



## Irishgal

42. Saw a screening this weekend. It is about baseball great Jackie Robinson. Even if you hate baseball, this is a must see.


----------



## frick&frack

the loss of a teardrop diamond


----------



## needloub

Breaking Dawn, Part 2


----------



## wtmontana

The Host. I really enjoyed it. Although why was there a character called Maggie? She was useless.


----------



## coronita

Say Anything


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar


----------



## gelbergirl

Titanic (1953)


----------



## carvedwords

Wreck it Ralph


----------



## LVBug

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Cindi

Life Of Pi - WOW! Amazing. I loved it.


----------



## floridalv

Watched life if pi the other night, I agree, it's amazing.  Just finished pitch perfect, loved it!


----------



## knics33

Just saw Evil Dead in theaters... holy sh*t is all I have to day lol.


----------



## gelbergirl

Rust and Bone


----------



## sunglow

The Hobbit


----------



## Samia

Love and Honor-Boring!


----------



## frick&frack

the dark knight rises


----------



## lifestylekitty

Perks of being a wallflower. Nice story.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Promised Land.


----------



## LVBug

The Amazing Spider-Man and Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is 40


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Incredible Burt Wonderstone


----------



## coronita

Scary Movie V. AWFUL


----------



## seahorseinstripes

just watched the other sister, an old movie with juliette lewis and giovanni ribisi and loving it! can't believe i didn't watch that years ago


----------



## randr21

Croods highly entertaining


----------



## gelbergirl

again, I watched:
The Birdcage
The Debt
J Edgar


----------



## Belle49

Finally watched Argo & thought it was excellent, those last 45 minutes were stressful lol


----------



## frick&frack

the dark knight rises...again


----------



## needloub

Playing for Keeps (it was the movie on the plane )


----------



## jennyx0

Wall-E


----------



## sanmi

&#127909;   Return to Base &#127916;


----------



## SWlife

Yesterday, saw Olympus Has Fallen.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Company You Keep


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## gelbergirl

Disconnect


----------



## Weekend shopper

42


----------



## gelbergirl

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Cindi

The Hobbit - not really my kind of movie. My hubby really liked it.


----------



## kaitydid

Enchanted


----------



## Waffle65

Failure To Launch


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching Grease right now.


----------



## gelbergirl

Trance


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## sunglow

Oblivion


----------



## wtmontana

Gone in 60 Seconds. I'd never seen it before!


----------



## sunglow

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## brooksgirl425

The bachelorette


----------



## Sweetpea83

Capote.


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## robotindisguise

ummm... Spice World. lol


----------



## Caz71

Mama


----------



## Samia

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## gelbergirl

Mud


----------



## KW1

Samia said:


> Under the Tuscan Sun



I enjoyed that movie


----------



## sunglow

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## leelazz

Gangster Squad


----------



## Samia

On a movie marathon today, taking a break from study and work, so also watched:
The Host- boring!
Movie 43, weirdly funny!!!


----------



## Myblackbag

N-Secure


----------



## Cindi

Straight A's - Slow and Indie but not bad.


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Oblivion....a wasted 2.5 hours of my life


----------



## bagsforme

Django Unchained.  Surprising like it a lot.


----------



## sunglow

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## psulion08

Dazed and Confused


----------



## lemonsherry

safe haven


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Rocky 2.


----------



## sunglow

42


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Oblivion


----------



## gelbergirl

The Big Knife (1955)


----------



## lovehgss1

Big Wedding...it was fiine; not great


----------



## Belle49

Playing for Keeps


----------



## coronita

Pain and Gain. LOVED IT!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Hobbit.


----------



## frick&frack

peter pan


----------



## Cindi

The Intouchables - AMAZING! Great French film with English subtitles. Loved it!


----------



## KW1

Identity Thief


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## nessie805

Django


----------



## coronita

Chocolat. I don't know why I never saw this movie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Machinist.


----------



## knasarae

I watched Iron Man and Iron Man 2 in anticipation of 3.  Loved them... Robert Downey Jr. was perfectly cast.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> I watched Iron Man and Iron Man 2 in anticipation of 3.  Loved them... Robert Downey Jr. was perfectly cast.


^agreed...on all points.  I watched iron man last night too.  (he's also fabulous as sherlock holmes)


----------



## StellaST.

Watched this really great (not feel good though) Italian film, Rocco and his Brothers.


----------



## Rudy53420

nessie805 said:


> Django


 
Same here...


----------



## gelbergirl

A Royal Affair


----------



## Cait

Zdt.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oblivion


----------



## carvedwords

django unchained


----------



## Cindi

Iron Man 3 - loved it. RDJ is my favorite actor by far.


----------



## gingerwong

Jack Reacher


----------



## siworae

I saw an early screening of Iron Man 3 in 3D a couple days ago.


----------



## shiramasri

gingerwong said:


> Jack Reacher



Me too!!


----------



## sanmi

IRon man


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Iron man 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

No Country or Old Men.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Iron Man 3


----------



## gelbergirl

Renoir


----------



## Rouge H

Lincoln


----------



## Cindi

End Of Watch - not my kind of movie...at all.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Silver Linings Playbook.....and I was so bored with this disjointed awful movie that I couldnt even sit thru the entire thing!! I should have known an Oscar worthy movie would be the boring mess they usually always are!!!


----------



## bnjj

What To Expect When You're Expecting

Meh.


----------



## frick&frack

goonies


----------



## lovehgss1

Iron Man 3


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Red Dawn


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2...hope 3 is better


----------



## sanmi

Dawn of the Dead movie online..


----------



## OANHderful

Iron Man III


----------



## MarvelGirl

Iron Man Three, of course!


----------



## BeauSolaire

Moonrise Kingdom... Loved it!!


----------



## bohobeach

how to train your dragon! and it was Soo Cute!


----------



## Belle49

Iron man 3 SO GOOD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jack Reacher.


----------



## knics33

This is 40 (the kind of sequel to Knocked Up - pretty darn cute!) 

And before that...
Evil Dead (the remake recently released - holy sh*t )


----------



## omiart

Iron Man 3 on fri night.

Just finished watching the first 45 mins of '_This Is 40_'. I don't usually like to turn off movies midway but I think I'm done. This is the whiniest film I've ever seen. ARGH it's vapid and migraine inducing.


----------



## bag-princess

Django Unchained - loved it!!!


----------



## frick&frack

zoolander


----------



## needloub

Argo


----------



## randr21

beautiful creatures...not recommended


----------



## sunglow

Iron Man 3


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Saw "The Big Wedding" yesterday.   Language was explicit in several instances.  I just liked the comedic basis of the story.*


----------



## Myblackbag

The Missing


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Cindi

How was it??





gelbergirl said:


> The Great Gatsby


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> How was it??



Really good!
I was so excited about it coming out!


----------



## FloridaGirl18

This is 40.   It should have been named "this is Depressing"! Funny in places but mostly depressing!


----------



## Samia

The Place behind the pine, good movie


----------



## Waffle65

The Great Gatsby


----------



## MaryJoe84

Evil Dead  

was a preview of the remake... -> holy st


----------



## jen_sparro

Just finishing watching Mama, a few good jumps/scares... I didn't love the ending... wasn't the happy one I wanted.


----------



## jadise

Song for Marion


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Great Gatsby


----------



## lifestylekitty

Iron Man 3. Didnt' really like it...


----------



## Midge S

Iron Man 3.  I liked it better then 2, not as much as 1.


----------



## psulion08

Old School


----------



## sanmi

Iron Man 3


----------



## kristinized

I saw Paranorman last night, I didn't think it was going to be so sad!


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## nygrl

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn.


----------



## Caz71

Dark skies...


----------



## Nadia Nader

Iron Man 3. Love me some RDJ!


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## Cindi

The Impossible - Great movie! Hard to watch in spots.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Iceman


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gangster Squad.


----------



## OANHderful

Iron Man 3 in 3D


----------



## frick&frack

the lorax


----------



## nemet

twilight


----------



## gelbergirl

Charade (1963)


----------



## frick&frack

the lorax


----------



## kaitydid

Clueless


----------



## Kathrin

Star Trek Into Darkness last night.  I'm a huge ST fan, so can't believe I waited a week to see it!


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Trek Into Darkness....LOVED IT! Big Trekker here...I'm seeing again soon.


----------



## Cindi

So glad to hear it's good. Hubby and I are playing hooky tomorrow afternoon to go see it. Love Movie Tavern. 





lovehgss1 said:


> Star Trek Into Darkness....LOVED IT! Big Trekker here...I'm seeing again soon.


----------



## needloub

Les Miserables...just love


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I cant wait to see S.T. on Saturday.  I already ordered my tickets.


----------



## laura jay

The last movie I watched was The Guardian. That rescue swimmer one with Ashton Kutcher and Kevin Costner. Seen it before but still really good.


----------



## laura jay

oh and the last one I saw at the cinemas was Star Trek: Into Darkness.


----------



## Samia

Five


----------



## gelbergirl

Case 39


----------



## kaitydid

Soul Surfer


----------



## seahorseinstripes

star trek!! i'm a st fan and so excited to have benedict cumberbatch


----------



## Samia

The Great Gatsby, loved it!


----------



## Midge S

Star Trek!


----------



## Cindi

Star Trek - It was great!!!! Good story, lots of action and great acting. Love Zachary Quinto.


----------



## Cindi

Jack Reacher - Not bad, not great.


----------



## KW1

The Great Gatsby!  Loved it too!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pulp Fiction.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Half Nelson
 Ryan Gosling


----------



## scrpo83

Star Trek : Into the Darkness


----------



## wtmontana

The Big Wedding.
Perks of Being a Wallflower.
To Rome With Love.
Jack Reacher.
Not Suitable For Children.
So Undercover.


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## GCGDanielle

Gangster Squad.  Ugh.


----------



## j0yc3

Star Trek- Into the Darkness


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Iron Man 3


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Silver linings playbook. Awesome! Jennifer definitely deserved the Oscar!


----------



## frick&frack

meet the fockers


----------



## kateincali

Parker


----------



## Cindi

Promised Land - good not great


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hangover 3


----------



## frick&frack

what to expect when you're expecting


----------



## *schmoo*

Cloud Atlas - thought they did a good job adapting the book


----------



## Serina

Django Unchained... I swear Tarantino; every time I think you cant get better, you do.


----------



## jen_sparro

Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters- good fun but nothing special.


----------



## Cindi

Django Unchained - Great movie


----------



## DC-Cutie

On my flights to/from London:
Django Unchained - damn great movie. 
This is 40 - hilarious! 
The Descendents - pretty good.


----------



## lovemysavior

Safe Haven.


----------



## cherrycookies

Fast & furious 6
It was good!!


----------



## anthrosphere

lovehgss1 said:


> Star Trek Into Darkness....LOVED IT! Big Trekker here...I'm seeing again soon.



Yay! I'm so glad you loved the movie!! I saw it on release day and I thought the movie was FAN-TASTIC!!! I also saw the first one not too long ago, and I fell massively in love with it. I'm glad the sequel did NOT disappoint! LOVE LOVE LOVED IT.


----------



## lifestylekitty

True Grit


----------



## Waffle65

Bonjour Tristesse


----------



## Cindi

Parker - Good if you like that type of movie (which I do). Not great.


----------



## SWlife

Star Trek into Darkness. Great fun, loved it. And the winks & nods to the original series tickle me.


----------



## peace43

Star Trek Into Darkness 3D. Could have lived without 3D version but loved the movie!


----------



## katran26

*schmoo* said:


> Cloud Atlas - thought they did a good job adapting the book



Agree! Loved the book and bought the movie in blu-ray...thought they did a very solid job adapting the book.


----------



## sunglow

The Hangover 3


----------



## justwatchin

Jack Reacher, Safe Haven, Side Effects


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Hangover 3
Fast 6


----------



## bakeacookie

Star Trek into darkness in IMAX.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## anthrosphere

Revolutionary Road............ bleh. I am not a fan of it. Also hate it when actors speak really... really... low. Like so low, I had to turn on the subtitles. Thank god I only spent $3 on the DVD.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

^ Yea, I watched RR last year and didn't like it at all...

The last movie I saw in theatres was Star Trek Into Darkness on Friday night (I already want to see it again)

Last new movie any time was For the Love of the Game yesterday.  

And right now I'm watching Clueless for the millionth time (and Star Wars on the commercials).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fast 6


----------



## luxluna

Star Trek Into Darkness, best movie ever after Star Trek (2009).


----------



## katsybadtz

The sorcerer and the white snake


----------



## Cindi

Mama - not bad


----------



## frick&frack

iron man


----------



## nessie805

Epic


----------



## anthrosphere

nessie805 said:


> Epic



How's the movie? Did you like it? It seems to be getting mixed reviews from what I've seen online....


----------



## gelbergirl

Little Children


----------



## *schmoo*

katran26 said:


> Agree! Loved the book and bought the movie in blu-ray...thought they did a very solid job adapting the book.



Both the book and film left a lingering impression.  I only rented it - now I want to buy it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ted. &#128518;


----------



## gelbergirl

42


----------



## Sweetpea83

Walk The Line.


----------



## lucywife

Side Effects and
Behind the Candelabra


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Star Trek Into Darkness*


----------



## coronita

The Oranges


----------



## Singra

Promised Land (I wouldn't recommend it)


----------



## katran26

*schmoo* said:


> Both the book and film left a lingering impression.  I only rented it - now I want to buy it



agree! those are my favorite kind of books/movies...the ones you keep thinking about


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> Promised Land (I wouldn't recommend it)



Yeah, I didn't think it was good either..


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## sunglow

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## needloub

Brave


----------



## Vera17

Pretty Woman


----------



## cherrycookies

Thale


----------



## needloub

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Vix74

At the cinemas: The Hangover 3, at home on tv lastnight: The Hangover pt 1.


----------



## frick&frack

kiss kiss bang bang


----------



## Gettahermes

watched fast & furious 6


----------



## CaliGold

Yves Saint Laurent documentary and TIME AFTER TIME with Malcolm McDowell & Mary Steenburgen


----------



## gelbergirl

Behind the Candelabra


----------



## Cindi

Behind The Candelabra - Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## junqueprincess

The Descendants, just got around to it- it was really good!


----------



## Cindi

The Guilt Trip - it was cute.


----------



## anthrosphere

Star Trek: Into Darkness, second time! Still fantastic!


----------



## nessie805

Fast and the furious 6


----------



## lifestylekitty

Beautiful Creatures


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dear Murderer (1947)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

After Earth
Now I'm watching Beast of the Southern Wild  on cable


----------



## sunglow

After Earth


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 4


----------



## *schmoo*

Hangover 3 - I was a little disappointed.


----------



## Cindi

Not Fade Away - Nothing happened the entire movie, very disjointed. Several times I thought I had missed a scene or 2. Don't bother.


----------



## Trayler

Epic


----------



## needloub

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## SWlife

I watched Juno here at home last night. I've had the DVD for years, just never bothered with it.
Very cute and amusing.


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Trek: The Undiscovered Country
Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## susieserb

On Demand free movies..Legally Blond.  Never tire of this flick.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Star Trek


----------



## lovehgss1

Hangover 3....terrible.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Now you see me


----------



## Cindi

Outbreak - it was on cable and I got sucked in while eating dinner. Patrick Dempsey in 1995 looking like a stoner. LOL


----------



## KatsBags

Just returned from seeing Now You See Me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Avengers


----------



## Aluxe

after earth


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aluxe said:


> after earth



Did you like it? I really want to see it. Reviews have been terrible.


----------



## deltalady

Behind the Candelabra


----------



## Aluxe

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Did you like it? I really want to see it. Reviews have been terrible.



Hmm, that's a hard question. I like science fiction and like to take the time to watch that genre. If you are into sci fi and have the money to spend, I'd recommend it. The themes presented are were relatable to me.

However, I must warn that the younger Smith's acting left a lot to be desired, but he will undoubtedly get better with time. Everyone else with more than 30 seconds on screen delivered IMO.

Maybe you should see fast and the furious before you see this one? Its well reviewed and I can't think of anything else that's out that's truly good.


----------



## noxxy

Fast n furious 6!!


----------



## Jennixon

Now You See Me. It was fun!


----------



## nessie805

Mama


----------



## anthrosphere

KatsBags said:


> Just returned from seeing Now You See Me.



How was the movie? I might see it this weekend.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Fast and Furious 6


----------



## KatsBags

anthrosphere said:


> How was the movie? I might see it this weekend.



We enjoyed it... good summertime movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Side Effects.


----------



## Cindi

Finally watched Silver Linings Playbook - Great movie! Bradley Cooper can really do crazy. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mama...what a waste of my time, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

cinderella


----------



## nessie805

Identity theft


----------



## kristinized

Candyman


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Stoker


----------



## GaudyGirl

Mud. Highly recommend!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm going to see it this weekend..looking forward to it.


----------



## thatsme123

Mud


----------



## kaitydid

The Great Gatsby - I absolutely loved it! I might go see it again.


----------



## gelbergirl

Now You See Me
The Internship


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Alfie


----------



## Cindi

Identity Thief - not nearly as funny as I thought it would be. I did like the ending.


----------



## kateincali

People Like Us


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> People Like Us



Me, too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Star Trek Into Darkness...I enjoyed it!


----------



## Belle49

Silver lining playbook I didn't think it was all that


----------



## sunglow

Now You See Me


----------



## gelbergirl

The Help


----------



## Cindi

Dark Skies - it was a bit cheesy. Just ok for me.


----------



## Samia

Hangover 3- such a let down! they should have stopped at 2


----------



## shiramasri

Samia said:


> Hangover 3- such a let down! they should have stopped at 2



Agree! I watched last night and the only thing that excited me was to see bradley cooper! Lol


----------



## SWlife

Rented "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", it was mostly true to the book. Mostly.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Purge


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The Purge



How was it? I can't wait to see it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> How was it? I can't wait to see it!



I really liked it! It's gotten mixed reviews, because of course it's not totally realistic, and at times is rather predictable as most thriller movies are. But if you are able to accept that it's a movie and just enjoy a good movie without trying to dissect everything then it's a very interesting concept and very entertaining! There's sort of an interesting underlying sociopolitical commentary as well that makes you think.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## mirason

Parker...


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## jules 8

"The Internship"


----------



## Tropigal3

The Royal Affair, very interesting and I like Mads Mikkelson.


----------



## OANHderful

Scary Movie V


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Internship


----------



## Love4MK

Fast 6!  Awesome and fun as always!


----------



## Waffle65

The Internship. It was good, but not as funny as I thought it would be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dark Skies.
The Impossible.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## dolllover

Hangover 3


----------



## Love4MK

Now You See Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Young and Wild.


----------



## sanmi

My sassy hubby


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## katran26

Man of Steel - special screening last night


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Man of Steel at a special screening too


----------



## Myblackbag

Now You See Me


----------



## frick&frack

the ladykillers


----------



## DeltaDox

Ted


----------



## CityGirl1

Dark shadows


----------



## nessie805

Oz


----------



## SWlife

My son said I have to see Beautiful Creatures. Just like the book, I was unable to finish it. Blah.


----------



## cloudpen1981

red cliff - awesome film


----------



## *schmoo*

Man of Steel. Henry is wonderful eye candy but the movie itself was a mild disappointment. Some of the dialogue was horrible.


----------



## anthrosphere

Man of Steel - great movie!


----------



## frick&frack

john carter


----------



## Cindi

Oz - NOT good.


----------



## frick&frack

rushmore


----------



## VuittonsLover

Odd couple II. I never saw it. And it came out in 1998. Was hilarious.


----------



## Love4MK

Warm Bodies. Slow pace but very different!  I definitely enjoyed it. Fantastic soundtrack!


----------



## needloub

Despicable Me
Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## bakeacookie

Iron Man 3. Loved it. The ending credits was like a cherry on top.


----------



## Agg0727

This is the end on opening day...hilarious!


----------



## robotindisguise

Gatsby, finally!


----------



## RenaF

Great Gatsby! Loved it 
Di Caprio did an awesome job


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Man of Steele- loved it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Man of Steel


----------



## nessie805

Flipper with the kids


----------



## Sweetpea83

Man of Steel.


----------



## gelbergirl

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## lovehgss1

This Is the End....funny...odd!
Man Of Steel...it was okay but much too long. The Russell Crowe portion was excellent but dominated most of the plot. Superman is stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

dark knight rises


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oz: The Great and Powerful.


----------



## gelbergirl

This is the End


----------



## kristinized

Admission.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

This is the end. Hilarious until they left the house, then it turned kinda stupid. Pretty blasphemous too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Star Trek.


----------



## Cindi

The Paperboy - great movie but SO dark. I wasn't expecting that level of violence. It reminded me of Pulp Fiction. The acting was outstanding.


----------



## najse22

The September Issue (I always watch it when I have a crave for shopping and know I shouldn't spend any money. It (sorta) helps ).


----------



## frick&frack

the ladykillers


----------



## nygrl

Pride & Prejudice.


----------



## kaitydid

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## Chloe_chick999

najse22 said:


> The September Issue (I always watch it when I have a crave for shopping and know I shouldn't spend any money. It (sorta) helps ).



I've never seen it,  may I ask how it helps you? Curious


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## lifestylekitty

Man of Steel


----------



## gelbergirl

Before Midnight


----------



## coronita

One for the Money


----------



## Cindi

Side Effects - good movie. Lots of twists.


----------



## frick&frack

something new


----------



## Love Of My Life

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Cindi

Beautiful Creatures - don't bother. That was a waste of a perfectly good 2 hours.


----------



## kateincali

Joss Whedon's Much Ado About Nothing - loved it!


----------



## nessie805

Odd life of timothy green


----------



## jadise

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## talldrnkofwater

World war Z


----------



## Sweetpea83

Iron Man 3.


----------



## rubycat

World War Z, loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Bling Ring


----------



## frick&frack

trouble with the curve


----------



## dolllover

Trouble with the curve. Good movie!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

World War Z, I was on the edge of my seat the entire time.


----------



## caitlin1214

The Bling Ring. Critics say it's not particularly deep movie, but to be fair, the characters' real life counterparts weren't the deepest of people.


----------



## OANHderful

Man of Steel


----------



## dbtbandit67

Bling Ring, great flick!


----------



## Samia

World War Z, liked it, it was the first ever zombie movie that scared me, seemed real than the rest!
My only question why were the zombies so fast?


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## jadise

Martha Marcy May Marlene
I Am Number Four


----------



## Weekend shopper

World War Z


----------



## babypie

Hannah and her sisters


----------



## gelbergirl

World War Z


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jack the Giant Slayer.


----------



## Cindi

Alex Cross - Much better than I thought it would be. Who knew Matthew Fox could do psychotic killer so well? LOL


----------



## frick&frack

the dark knight rises


----------



## Marlamx

The Kids are all right.. I really like it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

World War Z.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Man of Steel


----------



## lovehgss1

Much Ado About Nothing...Joss Whedon directed. It was good...not great.


----------



## knics33

Life of Pi... very good! Pretty long, though.


----------



## lovemysavior

Now You See Me.


----------



## smom

before midnight


----------



## kaitydid

A Walk to Remember


----------



## MJDaisy

superman


----------



## sdkitty

caitlin1214 said:


> The Bling Ring. Critics say it's not particularly deep movie, but to be fair, the characters' real life counterparts weren't the deepest of people.


 
I just saw this movie
What struck me was not only how amoral these kids were but also how shallow most of the victims were.
Paris Hilton stuck me particularly.  I have to think her home was portrayed accurately since she appears in the movie.
Huge pictures of herself all over the house.  Tons of shoes - dozens of just pink pairs.
I almost felt she deserved to be robbed, esp since she intially got famous by having her grandfather's name and making a porn film.


----------



## caitlin1214

sdkitty said:


> I just saw this movie
> What struck me was not only how amoral these kids were but also how shallow most of the victims were.
> Paris Hilton stuck me particularly.  I have to think her home was portrayed accurately since she appears in the movie.
> Huge pictures of herself all over the house.  Tons of shoes - dozens of just pink pairs.
> I almost felt she deserved to be robbed, esp since she initially got famous by having her grandfather's name and making a porn film.



1) All the victims were targeted because of their fashion sense. 
Paris HIlton and Audrina Patridge are famous for being famous. Orlando Bloom, Brian Austin Green, Megan Fox and Lindsay Lohan are actors and Miranda Kerr is a model.


2) That was actually Paris's house.

3) I wouldn't say she deserved to get robbed. Leaving a key under the doormat didn't help matters any. 


(I'm off to start a Bling Ring thread so we all can discuss this further.)


----------



## kateincali

Hick


----------



## teaparties

Man of Steel


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Stardust Memories


----------



## Lola69

Monsters university :0)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Reluctant Fundamentalist


----------



## Jennixon

Pitch Perfect. I thought it was fun.


----------



## kaitydid

Anna Karenina - I loved it! Keira Knightley was absolutely brilliant!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby (1974)


----------



## lorihmatthews

Fast & Furious 6! Tons of car chase fun!


----------



## Cindi

The Call - Loved it! A real nail biter with a great ending.


----------



## frick&frack

nanny mcfee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Memento.


----------



## gelbergirl

Monsters University


----------



## Miss Bunny

Silver linings playbook


----------



## Cindi

The Brass Teapot - Very strange


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## bakeacookie

Movie marathon. 

Die another day
Pirates!
Captain America


----------



## frick&frack

2 week notice


----------



## AirJewels

Searching for Sugar Man.  Soooo good!


----------



## Vix74

Midnight in Paris on DVD tonight, what a great film!


----------



## randr21

World war z, thumbs up


----------



## Cornflower Blue

RoboCop.

I hear they're re-making it. Why?


----------



## Pinkcooper

Jodi aria's dirty little secret.  Beotch is crazy!


----------



## twin-fun

Red, an old movie with Bruce Willies and Mary-Louise Parker. It sucked monkeyballs.


----------



## Jennixon

The Heat-it was really funny!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

White House down


----------



## gelbergirl

Man of Steel


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Malcolm X


----------



## frick&frack

monsters inc


----------



## mja0375

This Is 40...it was okay, not as bad as the reviews made it out to be though!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mona Lisa Smile.


----------



## No Cute

Monsters University


----------



## jules 8

Just got back from seeing "The Heat" So funny, loved it !


----------



## Love4MK

Wednesday:  This Is The End (HILARIOUS!)
Thursday: Man of Steel (Kind of boring but decent.)
Friday: The Heat (Surprisingly funny!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Shining.


----------



## frick&frack

monsters inc


----------



## kaitydid

Anna Nicole


----------



## lil_peanut

Bling Ring. It was like fashion porn, god I love Sofia Coppola.


----------



## LawQT1908

I went to see The Heat last night with DH and it was very funny.


----------



## jburgh

Moonrise Kingdom...loved it!  It is on HBO on Demand right now.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

White House Down - It was okay, wish I had seen This is the End instead.


----------



## frick&frack

monsters university


----------



## frick&frack

jburgh said:


> Moonrise Kingdom...loved it!  It is on HBO on Demand right now.



it's great, isn't it?  so funny


----------



## coronita

The Pick Up Artist


----------



## 19flowers

saw The Heat yesterday....


----------



## Tropigal3

Side Effects - so twisted


----------



## jburgh

frick&frack said:


> it's great, isn't it?  so funny



Yes, I want to watch it again.  Helped me to feel better about being an "eccentric" child.


----------



## twin-fun

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Harlem Nights


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 3 & toy story 2


----------



## psulion08

West Side Story


----------



## trigirl

Saw The Heat tonight. Very funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clueless.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Lone Ranger...meh


----------



## coronita

Wreck It Ralph


----------



## frick&frack

oz the great & powerful


----------



## twin-fun

The Dark Knight


----------



## christensen

Inception!! 7th Time!     juegosdetragamonedas.me


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lone Ranger


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 4


----------



## carvedwords

Silver linings playbook


----------



## kaitydid

Waitress


----------



## robotindisguise

Shock Treatment


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Lone Ranger- I was underwhelmed


----------



## Cindi

A Good Day to Die Hard - Pretty much what I expected. good action movie, not great. Still love Bruce Willis.


----------



## Jadeite

Despicable Me 2. Real cute.


----------



## Lucy616

Inception


----------



## Sweetpea83

Finding Nemo.


----------



## sanmi

The Eye


----------



## LawQT1908

Kevin Hart :: Let Me Explain

It was hilarious!


----------



## gelbergirl

Wait Until Dark (1967, Audrey Hepburn)


----------



## frick&frack

the watch


----------



## Tropigal3

The Hidden Face - Spanish film, very cleverly made with a twist!  Recommend!


----------



## Vix74

Saw The Lone Ranger last night. Johnny Depp....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Unbreakable.


----------



## SweetCherries

MAN of Steel
Taken
Hungover 2&3


----------



## MarneeB

Freeway


----------



## chunkylover53

Catfish. Finally!


----------



## VuittonsLover

The heat. It was hilarious.


----------



## MAGJES

The Heat


----------



## gelbergirl

The Heat


----------



## Sweetpea83

Men in Black.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Heat...genuinely funny.


----------



## frick&frack

national treasure


----------



## carvedwords

Monsters University


----------



## jules 8

I just got home from seeing "Despicable Me 2"....cute and funny


----------



## scrpo83

Despicable Me 2 with hubby and my 4 yo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Step Brothers (I never get tired of watching this movie, lol..)


----------



## Waffle65

The Lone Ranger


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Badlands


----------



## gelbergirl

White House Down


----------



## randr21

Warm bodies


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Waffle65 said:


> The Lone Ranger



What did you think of it?


----------



## coronita

The Heat


----------



## Waffle65

Sophie-Rose said:


> What did you think of it?



I thought it was pretty good. It seemed to me like the older people that were there who liked the original Lone Ranger weren't fans of it though.


----------



## deltalady

Identity Theif-didn't care for it.


----------



## redrose000

Despicable Me 2- better than the 1st


----------



## lovehgss1

Despicable Me 2...funny but I didn't like it as much as the first move.


----------



## Samia

Odd Thomas


----------



## gelbergirl

Kevin Hart: Let Me Explain


----------



## gelbergirl

redrose000 said:


> Despicable Me 2- better than the 1st





lovehgss1 said:


> Despicable Me 2...funny but I didn't like it as much as the first move.



Do I have to have to see the first in order the understand the second?


----------



## lovehgss1

gelbergirl said:


> Do I have to have to see the first in order the understand the second?



No no. 2 stands on it's own.


----------



## frick&frack

life of pi


----------



## gelbergirl

Admission


----------



## Cindi

It's a Disaster - Hubby and I both really enjoyed it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mrs Henderson presents with Judi Dench... charming


----------



## chocofrapp

Pacific Rim. Loved it. I heart Charlie Hunnam.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mud.


----------



## Waffle65

Contempt


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Pacific Rim


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Skyfall


----------



## gelbergirl

Wet Hot American Summer (2001)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Watching it now... The Women..

Joan Crawford, Norma Shearer, Paulette Goddard,
Joan Fontaine, Rosalind Russell..

Fabulous comedy from a time long gone...& where
Jungle Red nail color comes from that is used
in the NARS collection of lips & nails


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Pacific Rim, it was really good.


----------



## Cindi

A Royal Affair - great movie if you like sub-titled period pieces, which I do.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Monsters University.


----------



## hopejohnstone

You again


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> A Royal Affair - great movie if you like sub-titled period pieces, which I do.



_l loved this story of royal life in Denmark._


----------



## kaitydid

Saige Paints the Sky - Very cute family movie!


----------



## Samia

Before Midnight- not as good as the first two but I thought good moving forward story


----------



## twin-fun

The Dish and the Spoon


----------



## Cornflower Blue

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## frick&frack

miss pettigrew lives for a day


----------



## kaitydid

Pirates of the Caribbean:  The Curse of the Black Pearl
Pirates of the Caribbean:  Dead Man's Chest
Pirates of the Caribbean:  At World's End


----------



## frick&frack

notting hill


----------



## Tropigal3

The Call...intense!


----------



## coronita

Grown Ups 2. Just okay.


----------



## lovehgss1

Pacific Rim...better for 10 year olds but still loads of big toylike fun. I'm in love with Idris Elba.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Avengers.


----------



## gelbergirl

Grown Ups 2


----------



## talldrnkofwater

lovehgss1 said:


> Pacific Rim...better for 10 year olds but still loads of big toylike fun. I'm in love with Idris Elba.



Keep your eyes off my man!!!! 
Thanks, this has been. PSA.

Saturday- Pacific Rim


----------



## needloub

Django Unchained


----------



## LawQT1908

Pacific Rim


----------



## frick&frack

garden state


----------



## robotindisguise

Paul


----------



## gelbergirl

This is the End (again)


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 3


----------



## gelbergirl

The Way Way Back


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda


----------



## Cindi

Jack The Giant Slayer - Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Wrestler


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Despicable Me 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

13 going on 30.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Jack The Giant Slayer - Better than I thought it would be.



I liked that movie!


----------



## jules 8

Grown Ups 2...very funny


----------



## gelbergirl

Man of Steel (again)


----------



## sunglow

Mud


----------



## Pollie-Jean

finally :greengrin: Django Unchained
 Christopher Waltz


----------



## hopejohnstone

Bridget Jones! For the first time ever!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Trance.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Grown Ups 2


----------



## SweetCherries

Dispicable Me 2, loved it&#9829;


----------



## lifestylekitty

Pacific Rim. It was EPIC.


----------



## Samia

Oblivion


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fruitvale Station


----------



## coronita

Sharknado LOL


----------



## frick&frack

old school


----------



## flwrgirl

World War Z.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oblivion.
The Place Beyond the Pines.


----------



## Zahzah

World war z
The purge


----------



## Bkbabe

Grown ups 2


----------



## SWlife

Ripd.


----------



## frick&frack

moonrise kingdom


----------



## lazeny

Pacific Rim.


----------



## frick&frack

skyfall


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> Fruitvale Station



Me too!  I followed the story, but after watching the movie it seemed more real, if that makes sense.


----------



## SweetCherries

Oblivion
Dear John
Forgetting Sara Marshall


----------



## Samia

Mud


----------



## LawQT1908

The Conjuring


----------



## sanmi

&#128547; Despicable Me 2


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Me too!  I followed the story, but after watching the movie it seemed more real, if that makes sense.



I don't recall hearing about the story.  I shed a few tears at the end.


----------



## scrpo83

PIrates of the Caribbean : The Curse of the Black Pearl
The Hobbit
Pirates of the Caribbean : At World's End


----------



## frick&frack

ladykillers


----------



## Cindi

The Wolverine - Overall the movie was just ok. Hugh Jackman on the other hand.     Made it very watchable.


----------



## MarvelGirl

The Wolverine. Loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## gingerwong

Before midnight


----------



## gelbergirl

Rebecca (1940)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hope Floats.


----------



## jules 8

Red 2...great action/comedy movie


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Wolverine-  Hugh Jackmans body O.M.G!!!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Perfect Day

Dear Zachary


----------



## Weekend shopper

Fruitvale Station


----------



## Sweetpea83

Only God Forgives.


----------



## trigirl

Wolverine. Loved it!


----------



## SweetCherries

Forgetting Sara Marshall
Old school


----------



## Sweetpea83

Django Unchained.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't know how she does it

Great movie!

Last week I saw P.S. I love you. Its become my and DHs favorite couples movie.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

SweetCherries said:


> *Forgetting Sara Marshall*
> Old school


 
This movie was so funny!


----------



## Samia

Grown Ups 2- the first one was funny this one trying too much


----------



## optima75

Bed of roses

Jane eyre


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## Love Of My Life

Truffaut.. Day for Night


----------



## melissatrv

In the movie theatres I do not ever remember when.  This summer is sorely lacking in the so called Blockbusters and just decent movies all up


----------



## floridalv

Despicable me 2


----------



## sunglow

Fruitvale Station


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 3


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wolverine - really enjoyed it!


----------



## kaitydid

She's the Man


----------



## MrsTGreen

Smurf 2


----------



## sdkitty

Waffle65 said:


> I thought it was pretty good. It seemed to me like the older people that were there who liked the original Lone Ranger weren't fans of it though.


 
We just saw the Lone Ranger - mostly because we were looking for a movie playing at at convenient time - not that we were dying to see this one.
I thought it was fair - kept my attention but not really my preferred type of movie.  It seemed obvious at the end that they were planning for a sequel (before it bombed a the box office)


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

2 guns it was really good.


----------



## frick&frack

the birdcage


----------



## SweetCherries

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This movie was so funny!



Yes it was. Surprisingly.


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2


----------



## Cindi

6 Souls - really good movie. Very creepy.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Killing Them Softly


----------



## lazeny

RED 2.

Dame Helen Mirren is ridiculously gorgeous.


----------



## moonspiral

les miserables :/


----------



## Samia

What Maisie Knew- I cried &#128549;


----------



## talldrnkofwater

2 Guns


----------



## jules 8

lazeny said:


> RED 2.
> 
> Dame Helen Mirren is ridiculously gorgeous.



Looovvveeeddd this movie


----------



## jules 8

Watched Jack the Giant Slayer last night...very entertaining


----------



## Cindi

Dead Man Down - good but not great


----------



## scrpo83

Lord of The Rings : The Fellowship of The Ring


----------



## sunglow

The Wolverine


----------



## gelbergirl

In Our Time (1944)


----------



## Cindi

Broken City - good but nothing new to see. Not great.


----------



## meijen

The Wolverine


----------



## Samia

The Conjuring


----------



## lovehgss1

The Wolverine
The Way Way Back


----------



## katran26

The Wolverine!

and I have screening passes to Elysium on Wed. which I'm SUPER excited about


----------



## kaitydid

Wall-E


----------



## DearHaayet

Now you see me


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Heat


----------



## Stilettolife

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hot Fuzz.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Call.


----------



## Cindi

The Host - good book, horrible movie. What a waste of 2 hours.


----------



## gelbergirl

Hot Coffee


----------



## frick&frack

fantasia 2000


----------



## Love4MK

Wolerine.
Thought it was alright. The end was super cheesy but two hours of Hugh Jackman made it worthwhile!


----------



## deltalady

2 Guns


----------



## gelbergirl

Clear History


----------



## jules 8

We're the Millers...pretty  funny


----------



## lovehgss1

We're the Millers...formulaic yet fun.
2 Guns---so good!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Elysium


----------



## PJ86

Oblivion


----------



## twin-fun

_The Great Gatsby_ with Mia Farrow and Robert Redford


----------



## coronita

Ladder 49


----------



## frick&frack

skyfall


----------



## Charmie

Wolverine. Love Hugh jackman.


----------



## gelbergirl

Blue Jasmine


----------



## Storm Spirit

The Devil Wears Prada (again)


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Conjuring.


----------



## sunglow

2 Guns


----------



## Waffle65

Lovelace


----------



## pmburk

Gangster Squad


----------



## katran26

Oblivion


----------



## coronita

United 93


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## bella601

Temptation


----------



## coronita

Part of Copycat. Saw it years ago and fell asleep!


----------



## cherrycookies

Elysium


----------



## Storm Spirit

Mean Girls 2


----------



## scrpo83

Ocean's 11, 12 and 13


----------



## frick&frack

zero dark thirty


----------



## gelbergirl

Lovelace


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> Lovelace



Any good?


----------



## gelbergirl

scrpo83 said:


> Ocean's 11, 12 and 13


That's the way to do it!



Chloe_chick999 said:


> Any good?



Yes, Lovelace was good!


----------



## needloub

Tyler Perry's Temptation


----------



## Sweetpea83

Punch-Drunk Love.


----------



## Cindi

Sharknado - I love cheesy movies but this was just BAD...and I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2


----------



## nakedjaxx

Keanu Reeves'  Man of Tai Chi


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Butler


----------



## gelbergirl

Lovelace (again)
Office Space
Risky Business


----------



## bagsforme

Just got back from We are the Millers.  Hilarious.  One of the funniest movies I've seen.  :lolots:


----------



## Agg0727

We are the Millers. So funny, but that kids eyebrows were horrible


----------



## gelbergirl

Jobs


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gelbergirl said:


> Jobs



How did you like Jobs? I'm debating if I want to see it.


----------



## gelbergirl

talldrnkofwater said:


> How did you like Jobs? I'm debating if I want to see it.



I thought it was pretty good - especially if you know the story and want to watch it play out on the big screen!


----------



## scrpo83

Disney Planes


----------



## Smurfkuh

Spring breakers.. The worst movie i ever seen..


----------



## lifestylekitty

Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gelbergirl said:


> I thought it was pretty good - especially if you know the story and want to watch it play out on the big screen!



Thanks.  I saw it today and thought it was very good.


----------



## frick&frack

anna karenina


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> anna karenina



The scenery and costumes were stunning, but I was really disappointed in this movie...

The Big Wedding


----------



## gelbergirl

Lee Daniels' The Butler


----------



## jules 8

Fight Club


----------



## needloub

gelbergirl said:


> Lee Daniels' The Butler



Oh, I can't wait to see this movie!  Thoughts?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Elysium.


----------



## jadise

Kick-*** 2


----------



## jen_sparro

Under the Bed- absolutely awful 

About to watch Silent Hill: Revelation...


----------



## gelbergirl

We're the Millers


----------



## meijen

Ocean's 13


----------



## coronita

The Perfect Human Diet


----------



## gelbergirl

What Maisie Knew


----------



## sunglow

Lee Daniels' The Butler


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Great Gatsby


----------



## frick&frack

emma


----------



## kaitydid

Sydney White


----------



## gelbergirl

Koch


----------



## CityGirl1

Insidious


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Psycho.


----------



## gelbergirl

The World's End


----------



## meijen

Fantastic Four


----------



## flwrgirl

gelbergirl said:


> We're the Millers


 
Same here. It was better than expected.


----------



## wtmontana

We're The Millers.

Not stupid and hilarious. Probably one of the best movies I've seen this year.


----------



## jadise

Blue Jasmine


----------



## nakedjaxx

The Viral Factor


----------



## gelbergirl

Paranoia


----------



## Storm Spirit

The Sound of Music

One of my all time favourites


----------



## gelbergirl

And While We Were Here


----------



## Charmie

Storm Spirit said:


> The Sound of Music
> 
> One of my all time favourites


That's my favourite all time movie. I watch it every year at Christmas.


----------



## needloub

The Call


----------



## Samia

We're The Millers- funny!

Now you see me


----------



## frick&frack

argo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nacho Libre.


----------



## coronita

Side Effects


----------



## gingerwong

Percy Jackson.  Sea of monsters


----------



## frick&frack

Goonies


----------



## *schmoo*

The World's End - what a let down


----------



## gelbergirl

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day (again)


----------



## coronita

JFK ..still watching and it's losing me!


----------



## CityGirl1

Signs


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## Sweetpea83

Salt.


----------



## frick&frack

life of pi


----------



## CityGirl1

King Kong


----------



## coronita

Beautiful Girls


----------



## frick&frack

lincoln


----------



## coronita

World Trade Center


----------



## thatsme123

The worlds end


----------



## gelbergirl

Ted


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Trek Into Darkness
WWZ....TERRIFYING!


----------



## gelbergirl

Ocean's Twelve
Pitch Perfect


----------



## gelbergirl

Closed Circuit


----------



## Nathalya

Sin Nombre


----------



## Cindi

The Great Gatsby - good movie

Olympus Has Fallen - A lot better than I thought it would be. Lots of action.


----------



## meijen

The Proposal


----------



## clu13

Carnage


----------



## lovehgss1

Elysium


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Great  Gatsby.
Scary Movie 5.


----------



## Cindi

Got stuck in Kindergarten Cop while preparing lunch.  It's not a tumor...not at all.  Gotta love Arnold.


----------



## lovehgss1

Julie/Julia


----------



## scrpo83

Thor


----------



## lifestylekitty

Now you see me


----------



## Cindi

Stoker - Not at all what I was expecting but pretty good.


----------



## Farina

Marley & me


----------



## DC-Cutie

Scatter my Ashes at Bergdorf
Something Borrowed
Eat Pray Love


----------



## pmburk

Just finished The Great Gatsby.


----------



## LawQT1908

Life of Pi


----------



## clu13

The World's End


----------



## Junkenpo

clu13 said:


> The World's End



Me, too. I love Simon pegg and nick frost.... but this wasn't their best.


----------



## Love4H

Now you see me.

Loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

lincoln


----------



## Chloe_chick999

You're Next. Terrible, I can't believe I bothered.


----------



## frick&frack

austin powers 1


----------



## flwrgirl

We're the Millers - better than expected.


----------



## twin-fun

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace


----------



## clu13

Junkenpo said:


> Me, too. I love Simon pegg and nick frost.... but this wasn't their best.



Although the critics are saying it is their best, and I did LOVE it (way more than DH), I still think Shaun of the Dead is better!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## coronita

Fractured


----------



## gelbergirl

Cruel Intentions


----------



## SweetCherries

flwrgirl said:


> We're the Millers - better than expected.



Me too. Also watched: Bend it like Beckham, The 40 yr old virgin, Bad Teacher, The tenth circle.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bridesmaids


----------



## frick&frack

frankenweenie


----------



## Storm Spirit

The Sound of Music - can't get enough of this classic!


----------



## Cindi

Oblivion - not bad


----------



## Riezky

The Conjuring. Was so happy to see another minimally gory, very creepy horror movie. Was not so happy when it came time to try and sleep.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar


----------



## needloub

For a Good Time, Call...


----------



## Deborah1986

Bling Ring


----------



## dooneybaby

Larry David's new HBO movie, "Clear History." OMG it's hysterical! :lolots:


----------



## Cindi

Now You See Me - Great movie!


----------



## Waffle65

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## coronita

Peeples


----------



## sanmi

Planes.


----------



## meijen

Fun With Dick And Jane


----------



## Charmie

World war z


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kick-Azz 2


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 5


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

World War Z


----------



## Cindi

The Avengers...again.


----------



## Love4MK

The Sitter


----------



## flwrgirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## coronita

From Prada to Nada


----------



## meijen

The Italian Job


----------



## JLJRN

Blue Jasmine (twice in one week!)


----------



## clu13

Jesse and Celeste forever


----------



## frick&frack

the big year


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars


----------



## meijen

There's Something About Mary


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the rings


----------



## Aluxe

riddick


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Elysium


----------



## meijen

Men In Black 3


----------



## sanmi

Rush hour 2.


----------



## Cindi

Pain and Gain - funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is the end. (Hilarious...)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Now you see me. (Sooooo stupid!!)


----------



## Aluxe

World War Z

(OMG!)


----------



## boomie

Place Beyond the Pines...not what I was expecting, but I looooove Ryan Gosling.


----------



## jules 8

"The Family"


----------



## lovehgss1

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones.


----------



## krism805

Riddick


----------



## sanmi

Lords of the rings


----------



## Cindi

What Maisie Knew - good movie. Sad but good.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Simon Birch


----------



## Riezky

The World's End - liked it much more than I expected to


----------



## Samia

This is the end


----------



## francyFG

I saw Paranoia yesterday and I liked it.


----------



## Charmie

Fast and furious 6. Can't believe they're planning for 7.


----------



## meijen

Good Will Hunting


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## DearHaayet

The Butler.Standing ovation in the room at the end!


----------



## Storm Spirit

You Again


----------



## knics33

Saw *The Family* with Robert De Niro this past weekend... pretty good! Michelle Pfeiffer did a great job.


Also watched on TV at my crib...

*Insidious*... pretty d*mn creepy. Me and my boyfriend are planning on seeing the second one in theaters we liked it so much. 

*Urban Legend*... typical 90s thrasher in all its cheesy glory .


----------



## meijen

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## sanmi

Fast and furious.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Company You Keep.


----------



## needloub

Peeples


----------



## Mediana

The Great Gatsby


----------



## meijen

It's Complicated


----------



## sarahwitt3

searching for sugar man - so good!


----------



## meijen

Meet The Parents


----------



## *schmoo*

The World's End - disappointing.


----------



## Charmie

Now you see me. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## sanmi

Dawn of the dead


----------



## krism805

World War Z


----------



## meijen

Before And After


----------



## sanmi

Madagascar


----------



## needloub

What's Your Number?


----------



## Cindi

World War Z - Great movie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Practical Magic.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Prisoners- very intense


----------



## Cindi

The Iceman - it was really good. No one can do crazy like Michael Shannon.


----------



## sanmi

Ice age


----------



## jadise

We're the Millers
The Heat


----------



## meijen

What Women Want


----------



## sanmi

Face off


----------



## lovehgss1

The Family


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Breaking Dawn Part 2


----------



## sanmi

Day after tmr.


----------



## needloub

A Royal Affair


----------



## gelbergirl

Salinger


----------



## meijen

The Good Shepherd


----------



## sanmi

Pearl harbor


----------



## bnjj

The Heat.  Meh.


----------



## frick&frack

jodhaa akbar


----------



## Chloe_chick999

talldrnkofwater said:


> Prisoners- very intense



Saw it today, awesome. They did a great job.


----------



## sanmi

Hitman


----------



## needloub

Side Effects


----------



## john118

Yesterday night i saw the movie The Conjuring


----------



## lifestylekitty

Magic Mike


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Saw it today, awesome. They did a great job.



There were so many scenes where there was a collective gasp in the theater.  lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

talldrnkofwater said:


> There were so many scenes where there was a collective gasp in the theater.  lol



Lol, I think at my theater all the gasps were coming from me!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lol, I think at my theater all the gasps were coming from me!


----------



## katran26

I saw "Mud" recently - such a touching, wonderful movie, highly recommended!


----------



## sanmi

Ghost.


----------



## frick&frack

best in show


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

This Is The End


----------



## Graw

Austenland - Great Movie

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1985019/

A romantic comedy about 30-something, single Jane Hayes, a seemingly normal young woman with a secret: her obsession with all things Jane Austen. But when she decides to spend her life savings on a trip to an English resort catering to Austen-crazed women, Jane's fantasies of meeting the perfect Regency-era gentleman suddenly become more real than she ever could have imagined.


----------



## yellowbernie

Bridesmaids, very cute movie.


----------



## Storm Spirit

John Tucker Must Die with sisters


----------



## meijen

Iron Man 3


----------



## sanmi

Cats and dogs.


----------



## sanmi

Taken.


----------



## sunglow

Prisoners


----------



## frick&frack

hocus pocus


----------



## MarvelGirl

Rush. It was excellent. People clapped at the end! Will see it again.


----------



## needloub

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Tarhls

10 items or less


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the rings


----------



## Graw

yellowbernie said:


> Bridesmaids, very cute movie.



It has been on tv all week, hilarious!



frick&frack said:


> hocus pocus



It was playing back to back, I was enticed to have it on in the background, interesting to watch "young" Sarah Jessica Parker.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Ice Man.


----------



## Cindi

Mud - it is a quiet movie but good.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

World War Z


----------



## coronita

Don Jon. Racy, but hysterical .


----------



## kateincali

Iron Man 3 - thought it was a little boring, though


----------



## sanmi

Amityville


----------



## Sweetpea83

Disconnect.


----------



## frick&frack

Graw said:


> It was playing back to back, I was enticed to have it on in the background, interesting to watch "young" Sarah Jessica Parker.


^it's one of my favorite halloween movies!


----------



## meijen

Pay It Forward


----------



## MarneeB

cars


----------



## gelbergirl

Behind the Candelabra


----------



## LOREBUNDE

This is 40


----------



## sanmi

Planes


----------



## frick&frack

this is 40


----------



## Sweetpea83

This Is The End.


----------



## meijen

Scent Of A Woman


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Bling Ring (Sophia Coppola)


----------



## gelbergirl

Hot Tub Time Machine
Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## sunglow

Baggage Claim


----------



## sanmi

Jaws.


----------



## krism805

Along Came Polly


----------



## sanmi

Night of the living dead


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Purge.


----------



## meijen

Last Call


----------



## frick&frack

please give


----------



## sanmi

Spider-Man


----------



## NY_Mami

Fright Night(Original from 1985)...


----------



## Cindi

This Is The End - the beginning was really good but it just became more and more ridiculous. They lost me by the end.


----------



## gelbergirl

Gravity 3D


----------



## Cherrasaki

The Collector (1965)


----------



## meijen

Wicker Park


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Gravity


----------



## gelbergirl

Don Jon


----------



## Cindi

Movie 43 - Seriously?? Due to this move I now have a running list of all the actors I have lost all respect for. #1 is Hugh Jackman but the list is long.  Of course my husband loved it.


----------



## sanmi

Baby and I


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Into The Wild
again


----------



## Tarhls

The Hangover II


----------



## gelbergirl

Enough Said


----------



## jules 8

Prisoners....verrrry good drama...


----------



## meijen

Due Date


----------



## Sweetpea83

13 going on 30.


----------



## Cindi

Roadhouse - I just can't help but watch it when I come across it flipping channels.LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Crash Reel
The imposter


----------



## gelbergirl

Rush


----------



## lovehgss1

Baggage Claim
Cloudy with a Chance of Meatball 2


----------



## lucywife

Gravity.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lucywife said:


> Gravity.



Just saw it this morning. What did you think?


----------



## meijen

Letters To Juliet


----------



## lucywife

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Just saw it this morning. What did you think?


I think it is nothing like I've ever seen before. 
I felt the same way about Life of Pi. I'm really into one actor's action, I find it to be very powerful.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lucywife said:


> I think it is nothing like I've ever seen before.
> I felt the same way about Life of Pi. I'm really into one actor's action, I find it to be very powerful.



Interesting, thanks.


----------



## lucywife

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Interesting, thanks.


 what do you think?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lucywife said:


> what do you think?



It was a great performance by Sandra Bullock!  Had no idea that she was pretty much going to carry the whole film.


----------



## wilding

I'm watching Olympus has fallen at the moment. Nice little cast.


----------



## Cindi

The Incredible Burt Wonderstone - Not incredible and not wonderful.


----------



## sanmi

After Life


----------



## coronita

Baggage Claim
Cabin in the Woods


----------



## meijen

Midnight In Paris


----------



## Alexenjie

I saw Gravity in 3D this last weekend. I loved it. It was easily one of the best movies I have seen this year. I have seen a lot of movies but 2013 has not been a good year for movies, in my opinion. Hopefully more good ones will come out as the year ends and the awards season gets going.


----------



## Cindi

Saw Gravity in 2D. Great movie but I don't think I sat back in my chair or was able to breathe normally the entire movie. I was dizzy just with 2D, I think 3D would have done me in . lol


----------



## Aluxe

Elysium


----------



## sdkitty

Rush - good one
Runner Runner - not so good but Ben Afflek did a good job with his role.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## MJDaisy

side effects...it was good but not the best thing i've ever seen.


----------



## meijen

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## coronita

Carrie


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Watch


----------



## meijen

The Wedding Singer


----------



## sanmi

Armageddon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Gravity. The effects were awesome, but not much of a story line. Felt like an immersive theme park ride. Groundbreaking in terms of the effects, but I think it's overhyped IMHO.


----------



## frick&frack

much ado about nothing


----------



## gelbergirl

Captain Phillips


----------



## meijen

Something Borrowed


----------



## kristinized

Ghostshark


----------



## sanmi

Cats and Dogs.


----------



## frick&frack

austin powers 1


----------



## jadise

About Time


----------



## meijen

Notting Hill


----------



## bnjj

Argo


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Capt. Phillips


----------



## Aluxe

Superman: Man of steel


----------



## MarneeB

She's out of your League


----------



## sunglow

Gravity


----------



## MarneeB

along came polly


----------



## Cindi

After Earth - the acting was horrible. Wow. And I really like Will Smith.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Europa Report.


----------



## BagSwag

Gravity


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## meijen

2 Days In New York


----------



## needloub

The Iron Lady


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit...again


----------



## lazeny

Gravity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kon-Tiki.


----------



## bakeacookie

Planes


----------



## meijen

Panic Room


----------



## Chloe_chick999

talldrnkofwater said:


> Capt. Phillips



Just saw it today!  Wow, just wow.


----------



## peace43

Perks of Being a Wallflower

Loved it!  Watched it twice on Showtime.


----------



## knics33

Watched Adventureland a few days ago - it was cute. Kristen Stewart does the _same _expressions and monotone awkwardness in _every _movie she's in. Would have liked it better with a different female lead.

Me and my boyfriend saw Rush last night in theaters and it was *AMAZING*. Both Chris Hemsworth and Daniel Brühl killed it.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

gravity and rush which are pretty good...


----------



## gelbergirl

Farewell, My Queen


----------



## meijen

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## JazzyMac

Love Story. Beautiful movie.


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the rings trilogy


----------



## gakky

Sex & the city


----------



## meijen

Leap Year


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## meijen

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## kristinized

Killer Party


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nine Months.


----------



## sanmi

End of watch.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## sanmi

King Kong.


----------



## meijen

Easy A


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity 3
End of Watch


----------



## gelbergirl

Argo


----------



## meijen

The Accidental Husband


----------



## yellowbernie

Went and seen Gravity today, Awesome movie.


----------



## kristinized

Watching Resident Evil right now.


----------



## cakegirl

The Fifth Estate and the original Carrie


----------



## needloub

The Butler


----------



## kristinized

Dead End


----------



## Aluxe

just finished Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters


----------



## meijen

Gone In Sixty Seconds


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fifth Estate


----------



## sanmi

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## douzz

Gravity - amazed


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## meijen

The Family Man


----------



## sanmi

Scary Movie.


----------



## kristinized

Aluxe said:


> just finished Hansel & Gretel: Witch Hunters



I'm in the middle of that one right now!


----------



## meijen

50 First Dates


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## Aluxe

kristinized said:


> I'm in the middle of that one right now!



Hope you enjoyed it!

I'm currently trying not to cry watching the TLC movie.
Gosh, its taking me waaaayyyyy back and I remember how sad I felt when Left Eye passed. :cry:

Going to watch RHOM, to take the blues away :shame:


----------



## NY_Mami

Fright Night 2(The Original)
American History X
The Devil's Arithmetic
Home Alone
Friday After Next
The Seed Of Chucky
Crazy Sexy Cool: The TLC Story


----------



## DC-Cutie

12 Years a Slave


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gravity!  (In 3D).  We LOVED it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Pursegrrl said:


> Gravity!  (In 3D).  We LOVED it.


Me too, but in 2d. What an edge of your seat ride that was. Love sandra bullock's come back.


----------



## HavPlenty

Captain Phillips
Gravity
Rush

All were top notch but I enjoyed Rush the most.


----------



## meijen

Valentine's Day


----------



## needloub

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Salt.


----------



## sanmi

Fantastic 4


----------



## meijen

Shutter Island


----------



## sanmi

Mr & Mrs smith


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Watchmen. Mess. I felt like it was 10hrs long.


----------



## sanmi

Scary movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Ted


----------



## meijen

The Wolfman


----------



## gelbergirl

Adore


----------



## Cornflower Blue

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## jadise

The Butler


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Bad Frandpa 
12 years a slave


----------



## gelbergirl

All is Lost


----------



## meijen

The Vow


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Virgin Suicides.


----------



## kristinized

Hannibal Rising


----------



## Love Of My Life

Argo


----------



## sanmi

Daredevil


----------



## meijen

Penelope


----------



## Waffle65

Bad Grandpa


----------



## kristinized

Halloween III


----------



## sanmi

Scream


----------



## frick&frack

the nightmare before christmas


----------



## sanmi

The ring


----------



## meijen

Monte Carlo


----------



## gelbergirl

Rain Man


----------



## sanmi

G.I Joe


----------



## meijen

The Burning Plain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Halloween.


----------



## sanmi

Batman.


----------



## bella601

Hunger games


----------



## meijen

The Ghost Writer


----------



## gelbergirl

The Beach


----------



## MarneeB

Bridegroom. Very good but sad true story.


----------



## Weekend shopper

MarneeB said:


> Bridegroom. Very good but sad true story.



Saw it over the weekend.  It was heart breaking.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bad Grandpa


----------



## needloub

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## klimax

Law Abiding Citizen


----------



## sanmi

Day after tmr.


----------



## gelbergirl

Last Vegas


----------



## meijen

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## gelbergirl

Fever Pitch


----------



## gelbergirl

Girl Most Likely


----------



## Cindi

The Kings Of summer - excellent film


----------



## sanmi

Abducted.


----------



## meijen

The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Internship.


----------



## Belle49

Chasing Mavericks


----------



## sanmi

The Amityville Horror


----------



## zooba

Enders Game


----------



## frick&frack

an affair to remember


----------



## Aluxe

Death by China


----------



## gelbergirl

Revolutionary Road


----------



## coronita

Last Vegas


----------



## lovehgss1

Ender's Game


----------



## sanmi

Airborne


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gravity


----------



## frick&frack

star wars episode 4


----------



## meijen

The Rock


----------



## dolllover

Last Vegas


----------



## sanmi

Room 666


----------



## Sweetpea83

Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## meijen

Milk Money


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious


----------



## BunnySmiles

Captain Phillips.  It was intense.  Don't think it was real though.  That guy was thinking too fast to be real.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gravity.


----------



## meijen

One Fine Day


----------



## sanmi

Ratatouille


----------



## Sweetpea83

Step Brothers.


----------



## frick&frack

my hope america


----------



## gracekelly

Salmon Fishing in the Yemen.  I just love that movie.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Last Vegas and The Counselor.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Bling Ring


----------



## meijen

Greenberg


----------



## Love Of My Life

Scatter my ashes


----------



## sanmi

Spiderman


----------



## lucywife

The Heat.


----------



## sunglow

12 Years A Slave


----------



## Cindi

Thor - The Dark World - It was pretty good. There is an extra scene after the credits.


----------



## MarneeB

bridesmaids


----------



## Samia

Thor- loved it!


----------



## handbagnovice

The Butler


----------



## meijen

Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Thor and cats and dogs


----------



## Allykat723

Just got home from Thor 2..


----------



## lifestylekitty

Lone Ranger


----------



## frick&frack

white house down


----------



## jadise

Diana


----------



## meijen

Date Night


----------



## sdkitty

Captain Phillips.  Good but not the most entertaining movie I've seen.  Good acting by Tom Hanks though and interesting true story.


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the rings trilogy


----------



## frick&frack

jodhaa akbar


----------



## gelbergirl

About Time


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thor


----------



## KayuuKathey

Spiderman 3


----------



## lovehgss1

Thor


----------



## pquiles

Thor Darkworld


----------



## gelbergirl

12 Years a Slave


----------



## meijen

The Joneses


----------



## SWlife

Captain Phillips.


----------



## sanmi

Day after tmr


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

I saw Nebraska at a screening last Saturday and omg it was such a good film, and Bruce Dern is totally Chiwetel Ejiofor competition, either he's getting that Oscar next year if not at least a guaranteed nod lock!


----------



## sanmi

Cars 2


----------



## frick&frack

zero dark thirty


----------



## meijen

Thor


----------



## Louisgyal37

Escape Plan- pretty good IMO


----------



## sanmi

End of Watch..


----------



## Samia

You've Got Mail


----------



## BagSwag

Thor 2


----------



## frick&frack

moonrise kingdom


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> moonrise kingdom




Loved that movie...so quirky!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Loved that movie...so quirky!



me too!


----------



## meijen

Hitchcock


----------



## sanmi

Jaws


----------



## lovehgss1

Thor
Avengers


----------



## frick&frack

the internship


----------



## clu13

This is 40


----------



## Sweetpea83

Batman Begins.


----------



## Samia

Dark Circles- creepy


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> madagascar 3




The girls must be with you, LOL!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Buyers Club.


----------



## kaitydid

Thor 2


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The abest Man Holiday.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Book Thief


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> The girls must be with you, LOL!



hehe...I love that movie!


----------



## bella601

Best Man Holiday


----------



## Belle49

Deadfall


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wolverine.


----------



## sanmi

The Ring


----------



## frick&frack

midsummer night's dream


----------



## sanmi

28 weeks later.


----------



## frick&frack

as you like it


----------



## gelbergirl

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 2


----------



## kateincali

Homefront


----------



## sanmi

Daddy Day Care


----------



## gelbergirl

The Best Man Holiday


----------



## Weekend shopper

Free Birds


----------



## MrsTGreen

Best Man Holiday


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## Vix74

After seeing "Grease" the musical onstage last Friday, I had a girls night in the following night and we watched "Grease" the movie lol


----------



## clu13

Heathers, yet again. I can't stop


----------



## clu13

Vix74 said:


> After seeing "Grease" the musical onstage last Friday, I had a girls night in the following night and we watched "Grease" the movie lol




Love!


----------



## sanmi

Armageddon.


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## crosses

Catching Fire. 
Never read the books, but was glued to the screen. Sooooo friggin good!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Atonement


----------



## bakeacookie

Thor the dark world


----------



## frick&frack

much ado about nothing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maniac.


----------



## sanmi

Night at the museum


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Hunger Games - catching fire


----------



## cjy

We Are The Millers


----------



## lazeny

Catching Fire


----------



## frick&frack

hotel transylvania


----------



## Sweetpea83

The World's End. &#128078;


----------



## krissa

Catching fire-it was excellent!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## frick&frack

shrek


----------



## frick&frack

shrek 2


----------



## jadise

Catching Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thor: The Dark World.


----------



## Belle49

Catching Fire


----------



## lovehgss1

The Best Man Holiday 
Catching Fire


----------



## Mitzy

Went out yesterday for our 9th wedding anniversary (sort of spur of the moment, cause I forgot my husband had the day off). Saw Gravity. I liked the first part, but not the last half.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

The heat


----------



## frick&frack

as you like it


----------



## sanmi

Dark water


----------



## lovehgss1

Cloud Atlas--very good movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Delivery Man


----------



## sunglow

The Best Man Holiday
Catching Fire


----------



## sanmi

Cars 2.


----------



## girlfriday17

Doctor Who:  Day of the Doctor (at Theatre)


----------



## jbennett562

The Conjuring
R.I.P.D


----------



## Sweetpea83

World War Z.


----------



## Belle49

Frozen


----------



## Samia

Carrie- didn't enjoy it much, still prefer the original one


----------



## jules 8

Bad Grandpa, then Last Vegas...


----------



## lifestylekitty

Thor 2.


----------



## gelbergirl

Psycho (1960)


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> Psycho (1960)




LOL! Just watched it, too...then The Birds! Double feature..........


----------



## Aluxe

The Best Man Holiday - I laughed like a banshee, cried like a baby...best movie evah!


----------



## sanmi

Cats and Dogs


----------



## wilsonjerme

There are a huge collection of movies in my database and it is quite tough to choose a best movie. But usually I would like to pick Avatar, I am legend, Transformer and Lord of the ring.


----------



## dolllover

The Book Thief - amazing picture. If you see this bring tissue.


----------



## bnjj

A Little Bit of Heaven


----------



## Cindi

White House Down - good action movie


----------



## kristinized

The Iceman


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Fountain.


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 4


----------



## pquiles

Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## Weekend shopper

Valley Girl


----------



## duckcamolove

13 going on 30. Never gets old, just love it


----------



## frick&frack

frozen


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> frozen




Girls, again??? LOL!


----------



## sanmi

Contagion.


----------



## LawQT1908

In the last week:

12 Years a Slave
The Best Man holiday
Catching fire
Frozen
Black Nativity <- which sucked btw


----------



## Love Of My Life

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## affairoftheart

Captain Philips.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Girls, again??? LOL!


^


----------



## jules 8

The Delivery Man


----------



## frick&frack

night at the roxbury


----------



## gelbergirl

Philomena


----------



## bakeacookie

Despicable me


----------



## 1fabmom

Best Man Holiday


----------



## Cindi

R.I.P.D - just ok although I do love Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## frick&frack

scrooged


----------



## sanmi

Home Alone.


----------



## frick&frack

christmas vacation


----------



## MJDaisy

Catching Fire. LOVED it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oldboy


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## Mitzy

Gravity. It was good, til George died.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mitzy said:


> Gravity. It was good, til George died.



I agree. I was ready to leave after that , but overall good movie.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Raging Bull


----------



## frick&frack

the polar express


----------



## stylefly

Frozen. Why did I love this movie SO much?


----------



## LawQT1908

frick&frack said:


> the polar express




It was on ABC Family last night. We watched it too!


----------



## frick&frack

LawQT1908 said:


> It was on ABC Family last night. We watched it too!


^yep...I love 25 days of christmas!



the muppet christmas carol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rango.


----------



## lovehgss1

Homefront. I love Jason Statham...good flick.


----------



## gelbergirl

Out of the Furnace


----------



## Stilettolife

gelbergirl said:


> Out of the Furnace


 
How is it?  Christian Bale is one of my fav actors.


----------



## Stilettolife

Star Wars Return of the Jedi


----------



## gelbergirl

Stilettolife said:


> How is it?  Christian Bale is one of my fav actors.



Bale was solid in this role.  The story was ok.  Affleck was good too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## Samia

Fire with fire


----------



## Cindi

The Way Way Back - great movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Out of the Furnace.


----------



## gelbergirl

Summer of Sam
Fargo


----------



## frick&frack

dodgeball


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Out of the Furnace, I just saw it, I thought it was awesome, although the story and movie setting were kind of depressing, Bale is excellent.


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## bakeacookie

Skyfall


----------



## LoveLE

World War Z


----------



## gelbergirl

54


----------



## sanmi

Daredevil


----------



## Love4MK

Catching Fire ... twice!  Went Friday night AND Saturday night.  It's just so good!


----------



## Stilettolife

gelbergirl said:


> Bale was solid in this role. The story was ok. Affleck was good too.


 
Yippie!!!!!! Thanks!!!!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mystic River.


----------



## gelbergirl

Frozen


----------



## frick&frack

darjeeling limited


----------



## Bagbug

Netflix- Julian Assange Story


----------



## Kfoorya2

Delivery man


----------



## lifestylekitty

Catching Fire


----------



## Samia

Insidious- chapter 2, really scary!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Words


----------



## frick&frack

Sense & sensibility


----------



## gelbergirl

Madonna's W.E.


----------



## sanmi

I am legend.


----------



## frick&frack

an ideal husband


----------



## frick&frack

holiday inn


----------



## sanmi

Tomb raider.


----------



## Cindi

Man Of Steel - it was just ok


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas


----------



## anthrosphere

Saw the Hobbit: the Desolation of Smaug yesterday! I liked the movie, but it is not nearly as good as the first movie. I rate it about 8/10.


----------



## gelbergirl

Some Velvet Morning


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Host


----------



## alij1207

Muppet christmas carol today with my wee granddaughter


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Coal Miner's Daughter. I saw this with my mother (at age 9) when it first came out in 1980. Such a great movie -- Sissy Spacek is a brilliant actress!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Best Man Holliday


----------



## Cindi

Pacific Rim - great movie if you are a 12 year old boy...which I'm not.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Catching Fire


----------



## walk-unafraid

Joss Whedon's Much Ado About Nothing. 

Loved it!


----------



## bnjj

Last Night


----------



## frick&frack

jack the giant slayer


----------



## Sweetpea83

It.


----------



## frick&frack

lilo & stitch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Prisoners.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Madea Holiday


----------



## Stilettolife

Meet the Browns since it was on tv last night.


----------



## sanmi

Magascar


----------



## frankyboy

Hobbit 1. Looking forward for Hobbit 2 as soon as possible !


----------



## jules 8

Oldboy with Josh Brolin...


----------



## Cindi

Hangover 3 - just ok


----------



## wilding

I felt like watching a bit of brainrot lastnight, so watched Dinoshark again.


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility


----------



## needloub

Iron Man 3


----------



## Cindi

Elysium - it was pretty good.


----------



## floridalv

Prisoners


----------



## sanmi

Fantastic 4.


----------



## Meeka41

One flew over the cuckoos nest


----------



## gelbergirl

Anchorman 2


----------



## frick&frack

mary poppins


----------



## sun.shyne

_How The Grinch Stole Christmas...lol_


----------



## lovehgss1

This Is 40


----------



## seahorseinstripes

JOBS, it was alright


----------



## Weekend shopper

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## sanmi

Anaconda.


----------



## dolllover

The Great Gatsby


----------



## gelbergirl

The Family Man


----------



## Sweetpea83

Step Brothers.


----------



## Cindi

We're The Millers - great movie, hysterical.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blades of Glory.


----------



## Meeka41

Out of the furnace


----------



## Iconicfashion

Catching Fire


----------



## frick&frack

scrooged


----------



## Cindi

Man Of Tai Chi - interesting change for Keanu Reeves. Not horrible if you like Martial Arts movies.


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Hobbit


----------



## egak

Safe Haven.


----------



## cakegirl

American Hustle-it was a lot of fun and I loved the sets and wardrobe. Christian Bale and Amy Adams were amazing. Jennifer Lawrence almost ruined it for me though-she really overacts in this.


----------



## frick&frack

the wizard of oz


----------



## jen_sparro

Red 2- I loved it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Don Jon.


----------



## gelbergirl

American Hustle


----------



## Meeka41

Man of tai chi.......loved it


----------



## frick&frack

christmas with the kranks


----------



## skyqueen

Seven Pychopaths


----------



## Cindi

Redemption - not good and I love Jason Statham.


----------



## Welovechristina

gelbergirl said:


> American Hustle



How was it?  I'm going tomorrow!  Date night with hubby before Christmas.


----------



## Welovechristina

Welovechristina said:


> How was it?  I'm going tomorrow!  Date night with hubby before Christmas.


Catching Fire (hunger games)


----------



## Meeka41

The truth about Emanuel


----------



## needloub

Annie


----------



## kaitydid

The Santa Clause (all three)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

American Hustle


----------



## Fran0421

American hustle and Anchorman 2


----------



## frick&frack

four christmases


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kick A$$ 2.


----------



## sanmi

Home Alone .


----------



## jules 8

Anchorman 2...


----------



## jules 8

Sweetpea83 said:


> Don Jon.



Did you like it !??? I didnt really care for it...


----------



## Sweetpea83

jules 8 said:


> Did you like it !??? I didnt really care for it...




It was a guy kinda movie, lol..some parts were funny. But yes..overall just okay.


----------



## gelbergirl

Welovechristina said:


> How was it?  I'm going tomorrow!  Date night with hubby before Christmas.




 I thought American Hustle was terrific!


----------



## gelbergirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> It was a guy kinda movie, lol..some parts were funny. But yes..overall just okay.




I thought Don Jon was really a dramatic movie, very deep about his personal relationship to himself, but for some reason it was packaged as a comedy.


----------



## jules 8

Sweetpea83 said:


> It was a guy kinda movie, lol..some parts were funny. But yes..overall just okay.



Lol, ya, me too....just ok


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> I thought American Hustle was terrific!



I cant wait to see this movie !


----------



## Cindi

It's A Wonderful Life - just because I have never seen it.


----------



## Meeka41

A Christmas story


----------



## Weekend shopper

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## kaitydid

Frozen


----------



## jadise

Holiday
Last Vegas
Pitch Perfect


----------



## Lzamare

Captain Phillip with my Dad.... I enjoyed it


----------



## sanmi

Home alone.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Despicable Me 2.


----------



## lolitablue

47 Ronin with Keanu!


----------



## needloub

Kiss The Girls


----------



## Cindi

Red 2 - I liked it


----------



## sanmi

The karate kid.


----------



## frick&frack

a christmas story


----------



## Cindi

Insidious 2 - don't waste your time


----------



## frick&frack

unbreakable


----------



## sanmi

The Ring.


----------



## lovehgss1

Frozen...loved it.
Anchorman 2...terrible
Medea Christmas...typical Medea movie.
The Hobbit, Desolation of Smaug...better than the first Hobbit movie which was awful.


----------



## frick&frack

zoro


----------



## jules 8

The Hobbit 2, and The Wolf of WallStreet....both great


----------



## jules 8

And Saturday night, I'm seeing American Hustle....


----------



## needloub

Scarface


----------



## robotindisguise

The Hobbit: DoS. I enjoyed it but I feel PJ is trying too hard to make it like LoTR. Tauriel was an ok character, but unnecessary and those parts just dragged/didn't really add anything to the story.


----------



## Cindi

London Boulevard - It was just ok


----------



## skyqueen

E.T.  Beautiful movie!


----------



## sanmi

Anaconda.


----------



## dolllover

Wolf of Wall Street-loved it but too long


----------



## lifestylekitty

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## frick&frack

cloud atlas


----------



## toodlee

American Hustle- awesome


----------



## Meeka41

The watcher


----------



## sdkitty

toodlee said:


> American Hustle- awesome


 
agree.  Saw this one and also Anchorman 2 (just OK, as expected)


----------



## Cindi

The Bling Ring - it was just ok


----------



## frick&frack

cinderella


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> cinderella




The girls again. LOL!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Butler


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> The girls again. LOL!



haha...nope.  I love that movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Reader.


----------



## Meeka41

Charlie countryman


----------



## Weekend shopper

Anchorman 2


----------



## Cindi

Lockout - another "just ok"


----------



## jules 8

American Hustle....amazing


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jules 8 said:


> American Hustle....amazing



Just saw this today too  I thought it was great.


----------



## Bkbabe

Frozen


----------



## whtcldjd

frozen


----------



## jules 8

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Just saw this today too  I thought it was great.



I know, right!!!?! One of the best movies I've seen in a while


----------



## lovehgss1

Rock Of Ages
Elf
Frozen


----------



## kaitydid

Frozen
Saving Mr. Banks
The Book Thief

All three were really good! Frozen is my new favorite Disney film.


----------



## lucywife

Don Jon


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## sanmi

Planet of the apes.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## snh88

Flight


----------



## frick&frack

zero dark thirty


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

In the past 3 weeks:

Catching Fire - Alright..
American Hustle - AMAZING!
Anchorman 2 - Ok
Wolf of Wall Street - Loooooooong, but great acting.


----------



## frick&frack

young victoria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Y Tu Mama Tambien.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anchorman 2


----------



## Meeka41

American hustle


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## Meeka41

Lone survivor(great movie)


----------



## needloub

World War Z


----------



## tinybutterfly

The Desolation of Smaug

Private Benjamin


----------



## nygrl

The Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rush - I loved it!


----------



## Cindi

Kick A$$ 2 - good movie but a lot more violent than the first one


----------



## Meeka41

All is lost


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

You're Next


----------



## Samia

American Hustle and A.C.O.D


----------



## Cindi

Jobs - good, not great


----------



## Sternchen

Finding Nemo


----------



## Meeka41

Bernie


----------



## sanmi

Alien


----------



## frick&frack

avatar: the last airbender


----------



## gelbergirl

Mean Girls


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug, I cannot wait till the third installment.


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Only God Forgives - Ryan Gosling is freakin hot, but I have no clue what I just watched....

*blank stare*


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## gelbergirl

Inside Llewyn Davis


----------



## Becca4277

The documentary "Black Fish".  It was heart wrenching.  It is on Netflix is anyone is interested.


----------



## gelbergirl

Revolutionary Road


----------



## Cindi

The Colony - not good


----------



## sanmi

Saving private Ryan


----------



## frick&frack

the dark crystal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Scorses The Last Waltz again


----------



## dolllover

Blackfish- eye opener


----------



## Meeka41

Blackfish


----------



## jen_sparro

About Time- very sweet.

Just watching Lone Survivor now.... it's very intense, not for the faint-hearted


----------



## Sweetpea83

Deficit
Two Lovers


----------



## Belle49

Saving Mr. Banks


----------



## Samia

About Time- it was really good


----------



## AlwysSublime

First Position (dance documentary)


----------



## Cindi

Fragile - the acting was SO bad...wow.


----------



## jules 8

The Secret Life of Waltwr Mitty....great movie, I cant say enough good about it  ....adventure, beauty,  and inspiring. ..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ain't Them Bodies Saints


----------



## sanmi

Frozen.


----------



## gelbergirl

Being John Malkovich


----------



## lovehgss1

American Hustle...excellent


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## vintagehearts

American Hustle. Not as good as I hoped but Jennifer Lawrence was amazing.


----------



## bnjj

American Hustle


----------



## amber_j

American Hustle. I didn't love it, but Christian Bale was great!


----------



## douzz

A few actually these holidays 
Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2
The hobbit - the desolation of Smaug
American hustle
Frozen


----------



## frick&frack

star wars empire strikes back


----------



## jadise

A Late Quartet
The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## lovehgss1

Warm Bodies
Les Miserable
Mean Girls


----------



## frick&frack

monty python meaning of life


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Monsters University


----------



## Cindi

Stuck In Love - it was cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Amityville Horror.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is Ride Along out yet? I want to see it.


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious.


----------



## gelbergirl

Her


----------



## arhient

GATTACA with Uma Thurman


----------



## dolllover

American Hustle-awesome movie


----------



## Meeka41

Her(I loved it)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Other Sister


----------



## sanmi

Final Destination


----------



## Weekend shopper

Serial Mom


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Memento.


----------



## Lena186

Homefront and loved it


----------



## Blueosiris4

Man of Steel, watched it and wow have they made it a blockbuster or what.  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Saving Mr. Banks


----------



## egak

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


----------



## Espinosa

Just came home from seeing Lone Survivor...its so good, but difficult to watch at times. I really recommended it!


----------



## cindy9999

R.I.P.D


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

jack the giant slayer


----------



## Meeka41

Hansel&gretel


----------



## Samia

Watched a lot of movies this weekend 
The secret Life of Walter Mitty- was good
Her- very weird and disturbing
The Book Thief- excellent and highly recommended 
Last Vegas- ok funny


----------



## Meeka41

Where the wild things are


----------



## Cindi

Disconnect - Excellent movie


----------



## sanmi

Daredevil.


----------



## bakeacookie

Despicable Me 2


----------



## bnjj

Despicable Me.  The sequel is now on demand so I may watch it soon.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## frick&frack

gosford park


----------



## Meeka41

Arsenic and old lace


----------



## lovehgss1

The Secret life of Walter Mitty


This is 40
Pitch Perfect
Les Miserables


----------



## stylemechanel

The Secret Life of water Mitty - current version

                  and

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty - the original version with Danny Kaye (I love him) - 1947

Two very different movies


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me 2


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> despicable me 2




Do you have special company? LOL!


----------



## Cindi

Frozen Ground- Good movie. I love when Jon Cusack does evil and crazy. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lone Survivor
Bad Grandpa


----------



## Samia

The Wolf of Wall Street- loved it 
Enough Said- very refreshing and good


----------



## jules 8

Her....loved it


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Do you have special company? LOL!



haha...no, but they did loan me the DVD


----------



## Sweetpea83

jules 8 said:


> Her....loved it



Can't wait to watch this..love Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## jules 8

Sweetpea83 said:


> Can't wait to watch this..love Joaquin Phoenix.



Such a great movie...thoughtful, and thought provoking. ...Joaquins performance is painfully perfect


----------



## douzz

White house down


----------



## lifestylekitty

Howls Moving Castle


----------



## sanmi

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## gelbergirl

Lone Survivor


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Great movie..the ending had me balling my eyes out..




Eat Pray Love.


----------



## frick&frack

zero dark thirty


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Finally saw Hunger Games: Catching Fire.  Long wait until November.*
*
*


----------



## Cindi

American Hustle - best movie I have seen in a VERY long time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## sanmi

Cars


----------



## Weekend shopper

Doghouse


----------



## knics33

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty - it was pretty good, but too long IMO.

Blackfish - _really _good documentary. Really gets you thinking. Also made me want to start a crusade against Seaworld.


----------



## frick&frack

hyde park on hudson


----------



## gelbergirl

August Osage County


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blue Jasmine


----------



## sanmi

Mr and Mrs Smith


----------



## Cindi

The Lone Ranger - Boring, boring, boring....


----------



## All About LV

We're the Millers


----------



## jules 8

August:Osage County...Meryl and Julia were fantastic


----------



## loves

Blue jasmine


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 3


----------



## bnjj

Despicable Me 2


----------



## Cindi

The Butler - good movie


----------



## jules 8

Cindi said:


> The Butler - good movie



+1, Me too. Just finished , its a great movie


----------



## wilding

Malibu shark attack.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Crystal Fairy & the Magical Cactus.


----------



## Samia

Arbitrage


----------



## Meeka41

The wolf on Wall Street


----------



## frick&frack

holiday inn


----------



## Carson123

Meeka41 said:


> The wolf on Wall Street




Me too. It was hilarious.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Silver Linings Notebook


----------



## Meeka41

Cold comes the night


----------



## jen_sparro

Ender's Game- nothing special. Ben Kingsley attempting a New Zealand accent was quite painful


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bedtime Stories


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sightseers.


----------



## lovehgss1

Ride Along...it was okay. Not as funny as many have said but the 2 leads have decent comic chemistry.


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 2


----------



## sanmi

The Sixth Sense


----------



## gelbergirl

Beautiful Girls
Cop Land


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me 2


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

The Good Doctor with Orlando Bloom


----------



## BagLovingMom

August Osage County.  Very good but for the ending was puzzling to me!


----------



## Meeka41

Perks of being a wallflower


----------



## Weekend shopper

One Hour Photo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her.


----------



## frick&frack

Emma


----------



## jadise

12 Years a Slave - great movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

Nebraska


----------



## Meeka41

The summit


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Cat Returns


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drive.


----------



## frick&frack

old school


----------



## Cindi

The Spectacular Now - it was not spectacular. It was just ok IMO.


----------



## sanmi

Saving private Ryan.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Princess Mononoke


----------



## gelbergirl

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Carson123

12 years a slave


----------



## gingerwong

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## frick&frack

the incredible burt wonderstone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pineapple Express.


----------



## Cindi

Prisoners - Great movie but very hard to watch at times.


----------



## sanmi

Love letter.


----------



## OofN2

Raising Helen.


----------



## Lena186

OofN2 said:


> Raising Helen.



Love this movie!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blue Jasmine


----------



## frick&frack

brave


----------



## lovehgss1

August Osage County


----------



## jules 8

Jack Reacher : Shadow Recruit.


----------



## whtcldjd

lone survivor


----------



## frick&frack

gosford park


----------



## MJDaisy

movie I've never seen before: The Conjuring

any movie: sex and the city


----------



## michellem

Brewster's Million


----------



## gelbergirl

It Should Happen to You (1954)


----------



## sanmi

The Day after tmr.


----------



## frick&frack

snow white & the huntsman


----------



## Weekend shopper

Outbreak


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Lone Survivor*
*
*
*Next up - Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit*


----------



## frick&frack

the harvey girls


----------



## gelbergirl

The Intouchables


----------



## lifestylekitty

Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## sanmi

Cyborg She.


----------



## michellem

Captain Phillips


----------



## Cindi

Bad Grampa...well part of it. My husband made me rent it. He loves all those jackass movies. He got about 1/2 way through and turned it off. It was horrible and not funny.


----------



## toodlee

Nebraska


----------



## Sweetpea83

Superbad.


----------



## jules 8

Labor Day....simply beautiful...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Into The Wild.


----------



## sanmi

Seven samurai


----------



## louie_louie

Frozen


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 3


----------



## knics33

Cindi said:


> *American Hustle* - best movie I have seen in a VERY long time!



Caught this yesterday. Agreed! Such a great movie. I will probably buy this when it comes out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bad Education (Spanish movie).


----------



## frick&frack

epic


----------



## Meeka41

Home front


----------



## Lena186

Meeka41 said:


> Home front



It's a great movie... I loved it


----------



## Meeka41

Lena186 said:


> It's a great movie... I loved it




Yes me too.. I love a movie to keep me interested and james Franco &#128077;&#128516;&#128077;&#128516;


----------



## Sweetpea83

El Crimen del padre Amaro.


----------



## tmc089

Wolf of Wall Street!


----------



## Lena186

Meeka41 said:


> Yes me too.. I love a movie to keep me interested and james Franco &#128077;&#128516;&#128077;&#128516;



Agreed... And Jason Statham! He's a great actor!


----------



## frick&frack

ice age


----------



## Sweetpea83

Punch Drunk Love.


----------



## sanmi

First love


----------



## Carson123

American Hustle


----------



## Weekend shopper

Pirate Radio


----------



## lifestylekitty

Before Midnight


----------



## LVk8

We took our nephews to see The Lego Movie last night. It was adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl

Capote


----------



## Cindi

Runner Runner - It was good but not great.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Knocked Up.


----------



## Carson123

Blue Jasmine


----------



## lifestylekitty

Frozen


----------



## dolllover

Monuments Men- good movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Remains of the Day


----------



## Cindi

Thanks For Sharing - I didn't like it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## dolllover

Prisoners- intense and really good thriller.


----------



## michellem

The butler...


----------



## Samia

The truth about Emanuel- very disturbing


----------



## *schmoo*

Blackfish


----------



## sanmi

Ju-on


----------



## CountryGlamour

Bad Grandpa


----------



## Cherrasaki

How I Live Now


----------



## kaitydid

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Cindi

Captain Phillips - Great movie but one thing I didn't get, why didn't anyone on the ship have a gun??? If you are going through waters where there is known pirate activity why wouldn't they make sure the ship could defend itself?


----------



## Sweetpea83

When Harry met Sally.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Blue Jasmine - so sad!


----------



## Chanel522

Lone Survivor.  One of the best movies I've ever seen, but incredibly sad.


----------



## Weekend shopper

It's a Disaster


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> Captain Phillips - Great movie but one thing I didn't get, why didn't anyone on the ship have a gun??? If you are going through waters where there is known pirate activity why wouldn't they make sure the ship could defend itself?



It was good.  I was not prepared how violent the attack was in reality, even though I remember when this story was reported.  I know there is a huge back-story on the real Cap'tn Phillips and his shipmates, etc etc.
But for your question, I think they were merchant marines and firearms would put them at great risk.  Here is more:  http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...nd-the-surprising-truth-about-pirate-attacks/


----------



## Cindi

Interesting. Although the pirates were already very violent and carrying machine guns. Maybe if the ships had armed guards it would be a deterrent? I was just thinking throughout the whole attack that if one person had a gun it would be over before it started. I also had no idea it was prevalent. It is a scary world we live in today. 








gelbergirl said:


> It was good.  I was not prepared how violent the attack was in reality, even though I remember when this story was reported.  I know there is a huge back-story on the real Cap'tn Phillips and his shipmates, etc etc.
> But for your question, I think they were merchant marines and firearms would put them at great risk.  Here is more:  http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...nd-the-surprising-truth-about-pirate-attacks/


----------



## sanmi

Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Guilt Trip.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

The Zookeeper - my hubby was trying to cheer me up and make me laugh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wanted.


----------



## Meeka41

Batman begins


----------



## gelbergirl

Bottle Shock


----------



## LVlover01

End of watch with Jake Gyllenhaal. It was alright.


----------



## elianachic

highly recommend.


----------



## Bitten

Prisoners with Hugh Jackman and Jake Gyllenhaal - bit meh in my opinion but DF thought it was pretty good


----------



## dolllover

Man Of Steel


----------



## sanmi

Knowing.


----------



## Bitten

Crazy Stupid Love was on last night - it's one of the very few romantic comedies that DF and I both really enjoy


----------



## Ilovepurse007

The book thief


----------



## gelbergirl

Winter's Tale


----------



## Cindi

How was it??  It looks good but I have seen mixed reviews.








gelbergirl said:


> Winter's Tale


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> How was it??  It looks good but I have seen mixed reviews.



I left the theater feeling like I had seen something pretty delightful, creative.


----------



## Cindi

Great! Thank you. I guess I will make my hubby take me to see it. 






gelbergirl said:


> I left the theater feeling like I had seen something pretty delightful, creative.


----------



## frick&frack

the lego movie


----------



## princessDD

^same here. Lego Movie &#128516;


----------



## lovehgss1

Robocop...remake...Its was okay but I left feeling the ending was wrong.


----------



## Cindi

Enough Said - good movie, I enjoyed it. Not great.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Captain Phillips
Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Robocop. I thought the male lead had kind eyes which made him really suitable to play this role.


----------



## catsandpurses31

the last movie i saw in theaters was That Awkward Moment. it was one of the few romantic comedy ish movies that my boyfriend seemed to really enjoy. then the last movie i watched at home i believe was Finding Nemo a few days ago.


----------



## Meeka41

The purge


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## Samia

Barefoot, a sweet feel good movie


----------



## Samia

Meeka41 said:


> The purge




I found it so disturbing!


----------



## frick&frack

ice age 2


----------



## Cindi

Riddick - The movie made zero sense, none. I didn't expect this movie to have much of a plot but this was really bad. Ugh...


----------



## frick&frack

old school


----------



## sanmi

Dark Water.


----------



## Cindi

Last Vegas - it was cute


----------



## jules 8

3 Days To Kill...it was good, soooo diff. Than what I was expecting ( in a good way !)


----------



## frick&frack

from russia with love


----------



## lovehgss1

3 Days to Kill..a little long but really nice.
About Last Night--better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Counselor.


----------



## coronita

About Last Night


----------



## elianachic

coronita said:


> About Last Night




Cute movie


----------



## wtmontana

*Very recently watched:*
Afternoon Delight
The Family
Austenland
The Spectacular Now
The To Do List

*About to watch:*
The Right Kind of Wrong


----------



## frick&frack

an ideal husband


----------



## scrpo83

the lego movie


----------



## frick&frack

act of valor


----------



## GGspice25

The Hunger Games


----------



## Weekend shopper

New Jack City


----------



## Suzie

As it is Mardi Gras week here in Sydney, tonight I watched, Priscilla Queen of the Desert and Kinky Boots.

Interesting fact, while I was watching Kinky Boots (2005), I thought this actor looks familiar, so I went to IMBD and hello it is the main actor of 12 years a slave up for an oscar!


----------



## Samia

Endless Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blue Jasmine


----------



## baodidi

The Lego movie


----------



## nessie805

The Lego Movie


----------



## coronita

Wolf of Wall Street. Disturbing to me!


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Monuments Men


----------



## lifestylekitty

Robocop


----------



## lovehgss1

Non Stop.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lovehgss1 said:


> Non Stop.



I just saw this today,  I liked it, what did you think?


----------



## lovehgss1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I just saw this today,  I liked it, what did you think?



It was a great ride so to speak. Liam is totally believable as a grizzled Air Marshall.


----------



## j0yc3

Gravity on Saturday.  I promised my 4 year old that we will watch The Lion King (probably for the 4th time lol) tonight if she finishes her hw early. 

And, my next movie to watch is either Thor 2 or What Maisie Knew


----------



## frick&frack

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## GGspice25

The Pianist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ender's Game.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Non Stop


----------



## Cindi

How was it? This movie is next in my Netflix pile.






Sweetpea83 said:


> Ender's Game.


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Pettigrew lives for a day


----------



## sanmi

The Avengers


----------



## Silversun

Dallas Buyers Club. Loved it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> How was it? This movie is next in my Netflix pile.




It's cute...I think my 9 year old nephew would have enjoyed it more.


----------



## j0yc3

Half of Catching Fire.  I was so happy my Blu-ray pre-rder from Target came... But the poster that is supposed to come with it wasn't included!


----------



## Cindi

Great, then my hubby should love it. lol






Sweetpea83 said:


> It's cute...I think my 9 year old nephew would have enjoyed it more.


----------



## frick&frack

Iron man 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clerks.


----------



## dolllover

Non Stop- liked it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Non-Stop


----------



## Meeka41

Non stop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blue Jasmine.


----------



## *schmoo*

Captain Phillips


----------



## coronita

Non stop


----------



## Sweetpea83

12 Years a Slave.


----------



## Lena186

Sweetpea83 said:


> 12 Years a Slave.



Was it good?


----------



## Meeka41

Cheap thrills


Love life to the fullest ......be calm smile


----------



## gelbergirl

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lena186 said:


> Was it good?




Yeah, it was..Michael Fassbender was great in it.


----------



## natalie78

300 Rise of an Empire

That much eye candy in one film is dangerous.


----------



## Lena186

Sweetpea83 said:


> Yeah, it was..Michael Fassbender was great in it.



Thank you


----------



## Sweetpea83

^No problem!

Nebraska.


----------



## Aluxe

The Lego Movie

*singing _Everything is Awesome!_*


----------



## frick&frack

Aluxe said:


> The Lego Movie
> 
> *singing _Everything is Awesome!_*


^best.movie.ever!!! 


-----

serenity


----------



## Luv iz Louis

The Book Theif


----------



## frick&frack

planes


----------



## sanmi

Batman begins.


----------



## Jasmine K.

12 Years A Slave


----------



## frick&frack

Pitch black


----------



## Tivo

Non-Stop


----------



## Espinosa

*300*, it was good, but I prefer the first one.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## frick&frack

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Cindi

Ender's Game - Not really my kind of movie but I did enjoy it.


----------



## sanmi

Apollo 18.


----------



## jennasfisher

The Hunger Games 2


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Need for Speed


----------



## Tartlet

12 Years a Slave. 


Planning to watch Lone Survivor tonight.


----------



## Meeka41

Robocop


----------



## GhstDreamer

Buddha: The Beautiful Red Desert


----------



## Cindi

About Time - much better than I thought it would be. I was expecting cheesy ROM-COM. This was a really good movie. Highly recommend.


----------



## gelbergirl

Office Space (again!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oldboy

Capote


----------



## lurkernomore

watched Blue Jasmine last night. didn't feel as "Woody Allenish" to me as his other movies, but I enjoyed the movie a lot.


----------



## coronita

300 - the new one, whatever it is called. Bleh.


----------



## Espinosa

Veronica Mars- Loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Taken


----------



## sanmi

&#128585; The Avengers


----------



## flwrgirl

American Hustle - loved it


----------



## Samia

coronita said:


> 300 - the new one, whatever it is called. Bleh.




I find it disgusting and gory, I don't know why I let my friends convince me to go see it


----------



## frick&frack

The Great Gatsby


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The Great Gatsby




LOL! Me, too! HBO Saturday night special? A little over-the-top, IMHO.


----------



## coronita

Samia said:


> I find it disgusting and gory, I don't know why I let my friends convince me to go see it




Pretty much what I thought but I didn't want to get into it. At one point I thought I was watching porn.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Gravity, love the ending music.


----------



## lifestylekitty

300 Rise of an Empire


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## bulletproofsoul

American History X. (My husband had never seen it.)


----------



## frick&frack

the incredibles


----------



## rutabaga

About Time


----------



## sanmi

The Ring..


----------



## Espinosa

Came home from seeing Divergent. It was pretty good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Truman Show.


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Fury


----------



## frick&frack

how to lose a guy in 10 days


----------



## kaitydid

God's Not Dead


----------



## Samia

13 Sins 
Frozen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Frozen.


----------



## Cindi

The Counselor - this movie has so many good actors I figured it had to be great. Wrong. It was so boring hubby and I turned it off.


----------



## Meeka41

13 sins


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Non stop


----------



## Chloe_chick999

kaitydid said:


> God's Not Dead



Any good?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## gelbergirl

John Leguizamo's Ghetto Klown (HBO)


----------



## *schmoo*

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Love Of My Life

mademoiselle c


----------



## kaitydid

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Any good?



I really liked it! I went with some friends, and we all thoroughly enjoyed it. It's definitely one of the better Christian movies I've seen.


----------



## sanmi

Frozen.


----------



## Cindi

Dallas Buyer's Club - WOW! The acting was amazing. Great movie.


----------



## GGspice25

Tower Heist


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Divergent


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roman Holiday


----------



## sanmi

Fright Night.


----------



## needloub

The Great Gatsby


----------



## lifestylekitty

About Time


----------



## frick&frack

how to marry a millionaire


----------



## chessmont

American Hustle


----------



## Cindi

Odd Thomas - If you love the books do not watch this movie. It was terrible.


----------



## gelbergirl

Step Brothers


----------



## sanmi

Jaws.


----------



## needloub

American Hustle (bored)


----------



## dooneybaby

The Grand Budapest Hotel.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Same here: Grand Budapest Hotel! Love it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Frozen


----------



## lbaker

Frozen  . It was cute


----------



## Cindi

Hunger Games - Catching Fire - It was really good.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dallas buyers club. MM really deserved his Best Actor award!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Noah

Such a horrendous movie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

HermesNewbie said:


> Noah
> 
> Such a horrendous movie.




Why didn't you like it? I'm debating whether I want to see it or not. The critics are giving it good reviews but it seems the public disagrees, generally it's the other way around so I'm curious.


----------



## dolllover

Noah - didn't like it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why didn't you like it? I'm debating whether I want to see it or not. The critics are giving it good reviews but it seems the public disagrees, generally it's the other way around so I'm curious.


 
The movie deviated soooo far from the Biblical account... Noah had Transformer-like creatures helping him build the ark.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

dolllover said:


> Noah - didn't like it!


 
Wasn't it awful??


----------



## dolllover

HermesNewbie said:


> Wasn't it awful??


Yup a really silly movie IMO


----------



## dolllover

Grand Budapest Hotel- really liked it!


----------



## Bitten

The Ides of March - quite good, very strong leads and supporting cast members.

I think I particularly enjoyed it coming off a House of Cards season 2 marathon


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Disconnect - such a heart-wrenching movie!


----------



## sanmi

Breaking Dawn..


----------



## coronita

Delivery Man


----------



## wtmontana

Thor, the second one though


----------



## lifestylekitty

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## gelbergirl

HermesNewbie said:


> Noah
> 
> Such a horrendous movie.



Was it comparable to "Water World" (Kevin Costner?)


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry & June (1990)


----------



## Stansy

Philomena. A wonderful movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## KatCat789

Harry Potter Marathon


----------



## LVk8

Muppets Most Wanted


----------



## frick&frack

epic


----------



## sanmi

The Avengers.


----------



## purseprincess32

Divergent. It was really good !


----------



## successgold

The last film was Planet Hulk. The last theatrically released film was The Long Goodbye. The last film I saw at the cinema was Gravity.


----------



## summer2815

Frozen.  I think I might be the only person who doesn't love it.


----------



## frick&frack

summer2815 said:


> Frozen.  I think I might be the only person who doesn't love it.



you're not alone.  I thought it was OK...not the greatest movie ever (not even the greatest disney movie ever)


----------



## Love Of My Life

American Hustle


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## ninjanna

Captain America: The Winter Soldier. 
SO GOOD.
Three words: CHRIS EVANS. HOTTIE.
*drool*


----------



## coronita

Argo ..again! Love it


----------



## rutabaga

Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## dolllover

Dallas Buyers Club- loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

captain america


----------



## Sweetpea83

August: Osage County.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Captain America


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Captain America...ooh la la!!!!!))


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Last weekend: 
Noah & Sabotage 
Tomorrow: 
Captain America


----------



## Cindi

Captain America - great movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

Under the Skin


----------



## frick&frack

the lone ranger


----------



## bakeacookie

Captain America


----------



## sanmi

Adrift in Tokyo.


----------



## Cindi

12 Years a Slave - great movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

World War Z.


----------



## xquizit01

The Great Gatsby 

Glad I didn't see it at the movies.  I was disappointed, not sure why there was an oscar buzz for this one.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## JosiePosie

Dallas Buyers Club, such an amazing movie!


----------



## frick&frack

man of steel


----------



## bnjj

Grand Budapest Hotel

Good heavens is that movie dreadful.  I walked out half way through.


----------



## Miner's wife

Shaun of The Dead with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost...


----------



## Midge S

Captain America.  The DBF already wants to see it again...


----------



## Samia

Frozen- loved it!


----------



## skyqueen

Dark Skies...I thought it was terrific!


----------



## coronita

Homefront


----------



## dolllover

Bad Words- loved it. Very funny!


----------



## Love Of My Life

American Hustle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dom Hemingway.


----------



## bakeacookie

Frozen again


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Captain America


----------



## gelbergirl

Cruel Intentions


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 2


----------



## michellem

Grown ups 2...so NOT funny!!


----------



## scrpo83

Captain America : The Winter Soldier


----------



## Bitten

Charlie Wilson's War on the weekend


----------



## gelbergirl

Bad Words


----------



## michellem

American hustle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Get Him to the Greek.


----------



## amajoh

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me 2


----------



## sanmi

Frozen.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Bitten

The Quiet American


----------



## Sweetpea83

P.S. I Love You.


----------



## Carson123

Sweetpea83 said:


> P.S. I Love You.




&#10084;&#65039;it!


----------



## frick&frack

the importance of being earnest


----------



## Samia

Perfect Sisters, very sad


----------



## cailinzheng

Jack Reacher


----------



## Cindi

The Last Days on Mars - Complete garbage. Give this one a pass. Trust me you won't have missed anything.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Upside Down


----------



## frick&frack

the women (original version)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bruno.


----------



## jen_sparro

Cindi said:


> The Last Days on Mars - Complete garbage. Give this one a pass. Trust me you won't have missed anything.



I was so disappointed by this one too  

Stage Fright was the movie I partially watched last night, but I gave up on it about 15mins in (and I never usually do that even if the movie is terrible)...


----------



## jules 8

The new Captain America movie....it was awesome !


----------



## michellem

The Dallas buyers club


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mr. Nobody.


----------



## Nathalya

Bordertown


----------



## gelbergirl

Secretariat


----------



## frick&frack

the misfits


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty.


----------



## frick&frack

midsummer night's dream


----------



## sanmi

Final Destination.


----------



## Espinosa

You're Next


----------



## gelbergirl

Short Cuts (1993)


----------



## frick&frack

stardust


----------



## gelbergirl

Draft Day


----------



## brooksgirl425

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## sanmi

Apollo 18


----------



## Cindi

Old Boy - It was disturbing


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> Old Boy - It was disturbing



I saw it when it came out and I was disturbed for days and days.  You're the only other person I know who saw it.


----------



## Cindi

I have the 5 DVD at a time Netflix plan so I rent almost everything. 


At the end I was yelling at the TV "no, nononononono, don't let her be...." UGH. Disturbing.






gelbergirl said:


> I saw it when it came out and I was disturbed for days and days.  You're the only other person I know who saw it.


----------



## frick&frack

die another day


----------



## deltalady

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## gelbergirl

Heaven is for Real


----------



## Sweetpea83

gelbergirl said:


> I saw it when it came out and I was disturbed for days and days.  You're the only other person I know who saw it.



I agree...it was disturbing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Butler


----------



## igraine57

Philomena


----------



## sanmi

Frozen.


----------



## Suzie

Cindi said:


> Old Boy - It was disturbing



Ditto! There is a couple of hours I will never get back in my life. I should have stopped watching but I wanted to know what the hell it was about. It was one of the crappest movies I have ever watched.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...bad and disturbing...

--
Spanglish.


----------



## Silversun

Surprised so many people disliked Oldboy. I loved the Korean original and thought the US remake wasn't too bad either. The original was better though.


----------



## frick&frack

rise of the guardians


----------



## Cindi

That explains a lot. I'm sure the fight scenes were a lot better in the Korean movie. I did like the movie overall. Most of the fight scenes were ridiculous. I mean when 15 guys come at you they don't wait their turn and attack 1 at a time. Although the ending was disturbing it made me think and has stuck with me so I can't said the movie was bad.  Maybe I will look for the Korean version. Although knowing the ending I might be grossed out all through the second half of the movie.  






Silversun said:


> Surprised so many people disliked Oldboy. I loved the Korean original and thought the US remake wasn't too bad either. The original was better though.


----------



## gelbergirl

Silversun said:


> Surprised so many people disliked Oldboy. I loved the Korean original and thought the US remake wasn't too bad either. The original was better though.



I know, I can not believe we are actually discussing a movie in this thread (we rarely do that).  Anyway, I thought the idea of it was interesting (being held against will, no idea why) & it was well-made movie, but the way it all played out . .


----------



## sanmi

Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Cindi

The Wolf Of Wall Street - I loved it


----------



## GGspice25

The Passion of Christ


----------



## Sweetpea83

Forrest Gump.


----------



## gelbergirl

Laura (1944)


----------



## sanmi

Jaws.


----------



## needloub

Cindi said:


> The Wolf Of Wall Street - I loved it



I felt the same!  I barely blinked lol!


----------



## Cindi

Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues - more stupid than funny


----------



## frick&frack

hop


----------



## needloub

Fruitvale Station


----------



## BelleFleur

Blue Jasmine - fantastic!!


----------



## deltalady

Draft Day


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Station Agent.


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitchcock


----------



## frick&frack

chronicles of narnia: the lion, the witch, & the wardrobe


----------



## Cindi

Philomena - Great movie!


----------



## frick&frack

the heat


----------



## sanmi

Rush hour.


----------



## purseprincess32

Divergent


----------



## Meeka41

Old boy


----------



## Jasmine K.

Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## dolllover

Draft Day


----------



## Love4MK

Divergent. I loved it!


----------



## sanmi

Eclipse.


----------



## Meeka41

Wolf creek 2


----------



## frick&frack

moonrise kingdom


----------



## sparrows1

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## gelbergirl

Transcendence


----------



## Cindi

How was it?? Looks good but got mostly bad reviews.








gelbergirl said:


> Transcendence


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> How was it?? Looks good but got mostly bad reviews.



I went anyway even though the bad reviews but it was pretty good scifi - interesting enough story - easy enough to follow.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, maybe I will give it a shot.








gelbergirl said:


> I went anyway even though the bad reviews but it was pretty good scifi - interesting enough story - easy enough to follow.


----------



## sanmi

Mission impossible 3


----------



## gelbergirl

Bowfinger (1999)


----------



## gelbergirl

Noah


----------



## Samia

Devil's Knot


----------



## gelbergirl

Filth


----------



## michellem

Frozen...finally, lol


----------



## Cindi

Carrie - Not bad for a remake


----------



## clu13

The way way back


----------



## Caz71

Anchorman 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Fading Gigolo


----------



## frick&frack

the heat


----------



## coconutsboston

Play Misty for Me


----------



## Cindi

Escape Plan - not bad


----------



## Meeka41

Way back


----------



## Sweetpea83

There Will Be Blood.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Transcendence. It was really interesting.


----------



## frick&frack

die another day


----------



## thatsme123

Don Jon


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Other Woman,  I had a few chuckles here and there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues.


----------



## sanmi

12 zodiac


----------



## gelbergirl

The Other Woman


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Other Guys.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Now Voyager


----------



## seahorseinstripes

amazing Spider-Man 2


----------



## frick&frack

office space


----------



## sdkitty

Transendence with Jonny Depp....didn't like it
The Other Woman....not great but entertaining enough


----------



## Sweetpea83

50 First Dates.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Ip man and Ipman: the final fight, chronicles about the man who was trained by Bruce Lee. Epic!!!!!,


----------



## mundodabolsa

the other woman 

maybe the most asinine movie I've seen in a decade at least. fails on every level.


----------



## Meeka41

The double


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & prejudice


----------



## Cindi

Delivery Man - it was just ok


----------



## needloub

hotshot said:


> The Bridges of Madison County


One of my favorites! 



frick&frack said:


> Pride & prejudice


Ha, I just recorded this on my DVR last night!



Mandela:  Long Walk to Freedom


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Flowers in the attic


----------



## persephone31

The Other Woman. I didn't expect anything good but I thought it was very funny.


----------



## frick&frack

rush beyond the lighted stage


----------



## wtmontana

Bad Neighbors.


----------



## frick&frack

we're the millers


----------



## sanmi

Final destination.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Odd Thomas


----------



## theamazing608

The Amazing Spider Man 2 And Now Waiting For X Men Days of Future Past To Release


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> we're the millers



same :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> same :giggles:


^:giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Don Jon


----------



## fantabulous

I just saw The Other Woman. It was very funny! I enjoyed it.


----------



## Suzan

Les Intouchables&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kristinized

Kill Bill


----------



## lazeny

The Amazing Spider Man 2. It made me sad.


----------



## frick&frack

fool's gold


----------



## sanmi

Cats and Dogs.


----------



## Cindi

The Amazing Spiderman 2 - It was really cheesy. Maybe it's just me but Spidey doesn't need to be quite so slapstick. Making jokes during fight scenes and using his web to pull down a guys pants??? Just why. The movie overall wasn't very good IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Impossible
Don Jon (second time watching...Joseph-Gordon Levitt....eye candy!!)


----------



## frick&frack

the proposal


----------



## mbaldino

What to expect when you're expecting.  Hilarious


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Family


----------



## frick&frack

iron man


----------



## gelbergirl

The Railway Man


----------



## frick&frack

snow white & the huntsman


----------



## Cindi

A Case Of You - It was really cute


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega Nights


----------



## sanmi

Anaconda


----------



## frick&frack

the heat


----------



## Lena186

Red2


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kaitydid

Courageous


----------



## frick&frack

Dodgeball


----------



## snh88

Charlie Countryman


----------



## gelbergirl

Reversal of Fortune


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her.


----------



## Meeka41

Lone ranger


----------



## Espinosa

Godzilla. The special effects were very good, but it reminded me of Pacific Rim.


----------



## fantabulous

Espinosa said:


> Godzilla. The special effects were very good, but it reminded me of Pacific Rim.


I was about to watch Godzilla tonight but too many people at the theater. Glad you like it. Can't wait!


----------



## gelbergirl

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## frick&frack

Captain Phillips


----------



## Cindi

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug - it is not really my kind of movie but it was ok. It did end right in the middle of the story. I guess they are going to milk this and drag it out as long as possible.


----------



## gelbergirl

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## Meeka41

Amazing spider man 2


----------



## Samia

A Winters Tale- loved it! 
Godzilla- the best Godzilla movie so far for me


----------



## gelbergirl

Godzilla !!!!


----------



## joy14

gelbergirl said:


> Godzilla !!!!




Me too! In IMAX 3D &#128516;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kill Bill: Volume 1
Kill Bill: Volume 2


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Book Thief and August: Osage County. Both very good.


----------



## Myblackbag

Haunted House 2


----------



## jules 8

GODZILLA. ...loved it !!!


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## sanmi

The Eye


----------



## Graw

Belle


----------



## darena

Ever After: A Cinderella Story


----------



## Cindi

The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty - it was really good


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty - it was really good




I thought so, too..

--

Blackthorn.


----------



## sanmi

Godzilla.


----------



## Maice

Godzilla.  Before that, Captain America 2.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## wtmontana

Chef.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blue Valentine..what a tearjerker of a movie...pretty good..


----------



## Love4MK

This Means War
Super cheesy, but you need that every now and then.


----------



## Theren

I saw the new godzilla with my husband


----------



## Silversun

Paris, Texas


----------



## gelbergirl

Quiz Show


----------



## frick&frack

indiana jones


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lars and the Real Girl.


----------



## sanmi

Batman.


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## Cindi

X-Men: Days Of Future Past - It was REALLY good.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Emperor.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inventing the Abbotts.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

X Men days of future past


----------



## frick&frack

pacific rim


----------



## Cindi

Monuments Men - It was just ok


----------



## randr21

Xmen,  days of future past


----------



## Buckeyemommy

JFK: The Smoking Gun. Documentary and very revealing.


----------



## gelbergirl

Belle


----------



## Meeka41

Raze


----------



## Alexenjie

Million Dollar Arm, loved it, very heart warming.


----------



## Cindi

Goodbye World - just ok


----------



## frick&frack

Reds 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Hustler.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chef


----------



## Samia

Non stop- really good


----------



## Silversun

Star Wars Episode IV


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Monuments Men.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

X-men ! and liking it


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek


----------



## fantabulous

X-Men was excellent!


----------



## *schmoo*

12 Years a Slave


----------



## Cindi

Great Expectations - Maybe it's just me but I couldn't understand half of what they their accents were so heavy. The movie was ok.


----------



## Freckles1

Godzilla!!!!!


----------



## needloub

Ride Along
About Last Night


----------



## clu13

Pitch perfect yet again. Fat Amy gets funnier each time.


----------



## Freckles1

clu13 said:


> Pitch perfect yet again. Fat Amy gets funnier each time.




So true!!! Fat Amy/fat Patricia!!!


----------



## Samia

After- weird

Out of Africa- love this movie so much


----------



## randr21

Roman holiday. What a great film


----------



## Buckeyemommy

randr21 said:


> Roman holiday. What a great film




Classic!


----------



## Love4H

Enemy. 

Didn't get the ending... Very confusing and spooky.


----------



## frick&frack

office space


----------



## Cindi

Devil's Due - It was one of those "found footage" films. It was not great.


----------



## asiatica

Ghost world- I've watched it before and I like it even more now.


----------



## rsquinn

Her. I was enjoying  it a bit but then it got depressing and stayed that way.


----------



## bnjj

The Other Woman


----------



## gelbergirl

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## Michele26

Godzilla, couldn't wait till it was over.


----------



## Cindi

Pompeii - It was just ok. Too much fighting, not enough plot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Captain America: The Winter Solider.


----------



## gelbergirl

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Maleficent


----------



## jayls

talldrnkofwater said:


> Maleficent


I saw that today too! I just kept thinking how great that lip color looked on her haha


----------



## Cindi

August:Osage County - The acting was beyond amazing. Meryl Streep and Julia Roberts were great.


----------



## Love4MK

Maleficient!
Blew. Me. Away.


----------



## nina73

Maleficent - loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Maleficent


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Monuments Men. Just ok.


----------



## Michele26

Lone Survivor...it was a great movie. It should have been nominated for an Oscar, but was looked over.

The Quiet Ones, is right up there with the worse movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Cindi

I, Frankenstein - without a doubt the worst movie I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## jules 8

Malificent and A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## needloub

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Samia

Maleficent- loved it too!

Face of Love- cried so much in this movie


----------



## frick&frack

R.i.p.d.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Tourist. Very good.


----------



## rutabaga

A million ways to die in the west


----------



## frick&frack

tristan & isolde


----------



## michellem

Monuments men


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## gelbergirl

David Brenner: Back with a Vengeance! (2000)


----------



## joomyleloo

Maleficent


----------



## Cindi

Labor Day - good, not great.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

'Lone Survivor'.. Great movie, true story. Cried my eyes out


----------



## 318Platinum

Maleficent!!! 

My FAVE movie EVER!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zodiac.


----------



## dolllover

Saving Mr Banks- loved it!


----------



## jen_sparro

Jackass: Bad Grandpa- very funny


----------



## gelbergirl

Mud


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Godfather


----------



## Purseaholic6

Maleficent


----------



## frick&frack

vanity fair


----------



## Cindi

The Right Kind Of Wrong - I really only rented it because Ryan Kwanten (Jason from True Blood) was in it. It was a typical rom com but with the worst cinematography I have ever seen. One scene looked more fake than the next. I didn't expect much but it was even worse than that. LOL


----------



## Espinosa

Maleficant.....Angelia did a really good job.


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## needloub

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## clu13

Silence of the lambs yet again


----------



## sanmi

Triple X


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## sanmi

Mib


----------



## needloub

Captain Phillips


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Yards.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Mean Girls


----------



## Trayler

The fault in our stars


----------



## gelbergirl

Driving Miss Daisy Broadway Onscreen


----------



## jessieclarkex

About last night - worth a watch


----------



## Swanky

Just finally saw Capt Phillips!


----------



## sanmi

Iron Man


----------



## gelbergirl

Labor Day


----------



## Meeka41

Maleficent-Angelina Jolie made me want to wear red lipstick....her face was stunning....and I loved the movie


----------



## jules 8

Chef....great movie


----------



## Chinese Warrior

X men!


----------



## Meeka41

The grand Budapest hotel


----------



## Cindi

Endless Love - it was just ok but I didn't expect much.


----------



## needloub

Baggage Claim


----------



## Samia

Blended - it was ok, Drew Barrymore looked gorgeous in the movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

X-Men: Days of Future Past.


----------



## frick&frack

thor 2


----------



## pmburk

Don Jon. Waste of 2 hours.


----------



## Dany_37

Best Man Holiday....cried my eyes out!


----------



## gelbergirl

Double Jeopardy


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Edge of Tomorrow. Not bad.


----------



## joomyleloo

X-men Days of Future Past


----------



## killua_estee

X-men days of future past. I enjoyed this movie.


----------



## sthrncin

Enough Said with James Gandolfini, and Julia Louis Dreyfuss. Wonderful movie, worth watching! Makes me so sad to see him in a movie when I know he's gone


----------



## MistH

X-men days of future past


----------



## lifestylekitty

X-Men Days of Future Past


----------



## Samia

Blended


----------



## sanmi

Pacific Rim..


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Lego movie


----------



## starrynite_87

The Normal Heart


----------



## Love Of My Life

Scarlet Street


----------



## boxermom

Pitch Perfect. It was awful.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Maleficent, it was amazing!


----------



## sanmi

The Mummy 2.


----------



## Freckles1

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Maleficent, it was amazing!




Intoxicating!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Letter


----------



## Meeka41

Frozen ground


----------



## sanmi

I Am Legend.


----------



## wilding

Devil's Knot.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

22 Jump Street


----------



## sanmi

Hancock


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## Meeka41

Godzilla-&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Samia

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## MistH

How to Train your Dragon 2, great family movie


----------



## Cindi

That Awkward Moment - It was cute


----------



## GemmaNicole

_Maleficent_


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## jules 8

22 Jump Street....very funny


----------



## bnjj

A Million Ways To Die In The West.  What a stupid movie.


----------



## Cindi

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit - it was pretty good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maleficent..Angelina Jolie was amazing in it!


----------



## sanmi

Robot cop.


----------



## babycakesbri

Maleficent. It was one of the best movies I've seen in a while. I wouldn't mind paying to see it again.


----------



## Hatfield1313

22 Jump Street. Laughed my butt off!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Thor 2 (Dark World).  Better than I thought it would be.  I didn't love the first movie - storyline was rushed along too much in places, and I don't buy the romance.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile


----------



## sthrncin

The Silence of the Lambs&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## coronita

22 Jump Street


----------



## frick&frack

star trek 2


----------



## joy14

Non-Stop


----------



## gelbergirl

Election


----------



## killua_estee

Edge of tomorrow


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Heaven. Very strange.


----------



## sanmi

The lost World


----------



## frick&frack

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## lifestylekitty

Grand Budapest Hotel.


----------



## frick&frack

star trek 2


----------



## Espinosa

Xmen...so good!


----------



## GGspice25

Salt


----------



## Cindi

The Edge Of Tomorrow  - It was really good


----------



## frick&frack

vanity fair


----------



## fantabulous

Edge of Tomorrow

Fault in Our Stars  - sad and feels like this woman here: https://beta.bondswell.com/bond/53a0ccbbee63701260000002

X Men


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Now You See Me


----------



## joy14

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit... Half asleep that is.


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect


----------



## dolllover

A Million Ways To Die In The West- what an awful movie


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Lego Movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Ida


----------



## moc

Gorzilla


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride


----------



## AlwysSublime

Ballerina


----------



## gelbergirl

Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## Cindi

3 Days To Kill - I want my 2 hours back. Horrible disjointed story and the worst acting.


----------



## tatertot

The Lego movie for the fourth (or maybe fifth) time with my little guy and hubby, it was a nice way to spend a few hours this afternoon.


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Think Like A Man Too


----------



## kaitydid

Titanic


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Black book (Dutch film)


----------



## Myblackbag

Fault in our stars


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit


----------



## mcpon14

The Moment After


----------



## kristinized

Session 9


----------



## Jasmine K.

Think Like A Man Two


----------



## Meeka41

Predator


----------



## gelbergirl

The Godfather


----------



## jules 8

Dances with Wolves &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Django unchained


----------



## Cindi

Prince Avalanche  - beyond stupid


----------



## kaitydid

Right on Track


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Eyes wide shut


----------



## Michele26

The Jersey Boys

It was great!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Michele26 said:


> The Jersey Boys
> 
> It was great!



I want to see it! Reviews weren't great,  I wonder why?


----------



## Michele26

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I want to see it! Reviews weren't great,  I wonder why?



I'm originally from NJ, & my extended family knows the Castellucio family (Franki's real name) so I may be a little bias.  But, the music was great and very entertaining.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Michele26 said:


> I'm originally from NJ, & my extended family knows the Castellucio family (Franki's real name) so I may be a little bias.  But, the music was great and very entertaining.



That's so cool!  Thanks


----------



## joy14

How to Train Your Dragon 2... Bored out of my mind. This was with summer camp kids, I don't know what I'll do when I have my own &#128530;


----------



## frick&frack

big fish


----------



## Cindi

Her - hated it


----------



## frick&frack

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

22 Jump Street


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Maleficent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blue Valentine.


----------



## sanmi

Day after tomorrow.


----------



## moc

Transformer!


----------



## frick&frack

blue jasmine


----------



## lovehgss1

Maleficent
22 jump street
Edge of Tomorrow..this was the best of the lot


----------



## deltalady

Her


----------



## flowerboy

Frozen


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gelbergirl

Cinema Verite


----------



## gelbergirl

The Normal Heart


----------



## Sweetpea83

P.S. I Love You.


----------



## krism805

Transformers 4, this morning.


----------



## gelbergirl

Apollo 13


----------



## sanmi

The Ring.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Remember Me


----------



## gelbergirl

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## frick&frack

star trek 2


----------



## *schmoo*

X Men Days of Future Past


----------



## Cindi

The Machine - complete waste of 90 minutes.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Transformers


----------



## nanaimo75

X men


----------



## sanmi

*Transformers: Age Of Extinction*


----------



## Cindi

Winter's Tale - There were some plot holes and the accents were strange. I really liked it and hubby hated it. Not for everyone.


----------



## rutabaga

Chef


----------



## frick&frack

the wolverine


----------



## Cindi

Grand Piano - it was not great


----------



## Meeka41

Torment


----------



## jules 8

The Edge Of Tomorrow


----------



## dolllover

Her


----------



## wtmontana

Don Jon
2 Guns


----------



## rockstarmish

22 Jump Street


----------



## sthrncin

R.I.P.D...hilarious!


----------



## *schmoo*

Maleficent


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Grand Budapest Hotel.


----------



## frick&frack

as you like it


----------



## sanmi

Mission Impossible.


----------



## Cindi

The Grand Budapest Hotel - Hubby and I both liked it.


----------



## Maice

How to Train Your Dragon 2.  Watched it with DD.


----------



## *schmoo*

The Counselor - couldn't get through it


----------



## frick&frack

*schmoo* said:


> The Counselor - couldn't get through it



same here


----------



## Sweetpea83

World War Z.


----------



## frick&frack

Lego Movie


----------



## gelbergirl

If It's Tuesday, This Must Be Belgium
Doubt


----------



## Sweetpea83

*schmoo* said:


> The Counselor - couldn't get through it


The ending is worth it..

--

Pretty in Pink.


----------



## frick&frack

romancing the stone


----------



## *schmoo*

Sweetpea83 said:


> The ending is worth it..
> 
> --
> 
> Pretty in Pink.



I heard about that.  With that cast and the director, I thought it would be so much better.  I still have it on DVR, so maybe I'll rewatch it.


----------



## Lena186

The devil wears Prada....watched this one many times but I like it alot


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cindi

Robocop - It was ok - I felt like I was watching a video game.


----------



## frick&frack

act of valor


----------



## sanmi

Spider-Man


----------



## frick&frack

zero dark thirty


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

i rarely watch movies but someone invited me to watch tfios...first time i've been in a theatre in about 3 yrs :giggles:


----------



## Meeka41

Deliver us from evil


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Orphan


----------



## Cindi

13 Sins - It was good. Very dark but different from same old...


----------



## Weekend shopper

Deliver Us From Evil


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland


----------



## Meeka41

Black candle

25th hour


----------



## katran26

The new X-Men


----------



## yl777

Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## GhstDreamer

The End of Killing - fantastic movie but wished the subtitles were easier to read (it's about the real life journey of a Taoist monk who was ordered to see Ghenghis Khan)


----------



## Cindi

Mr Nobody - One of those "time" movies where at the end you are not 100% sure what happened. LOL


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## frick&frack

limitless


----------



## Cindi

Authors Anonymous - It was just ok


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Mr Nobody - One of those "time" movies where at the end you are not 100% sure what happened. LOL



Lol..same here!!

--
Chef
Deliver Us from Evil ()...my sister's idea, not mine..


----------



## frick&frack

rio 2


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the Rings.


----------



## deltalady

Now You See Me


----------



## Myblackbag

Think like a man 2


----------



## umlm

terminator 2, on swiss 2 channel


----------



## ishopchic

The Purge


----------



## frick&frack

choke


----------



## kaitydid

Gnomeo and Juliet


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Catfish the movie


----------



## snocones

2 Days in New York


----------



## gelbergirl

The Godfather Part II


----------



## yl777

Just went to see How to Train Your Dragon 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lawless.


----------



## frick&frack

the best man holiday


----------



## sanmi

The Ring.


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## gelbergirl

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## frick&frack

21 jump street


----------



## ishopchic

HER .. I really don't know how I feel about this movie


----------



## Cindi

Motel Life - I didn't care for it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Snitch


----------



## Midge S

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Cindi

Snowpiercer - Horrible waste of a Saturday night


----------



## baybee806

The best offer

On Netflix. Not bad at all!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Noah. It was a little weird and left me with a lot of questions at the end.


----------



## clu13

Snowpiercer  fabulous  lived up to the 94% on rotten tomatoes. Loved it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Seven Years in Tibet


----------



## rshelton13

The Normal Heart.  It's a great movie but omg...a tearjerker


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Enemy.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

The Keep


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Maleficent


----------



## Meeka41

Play date


----------



## frick&frack

the croods


----------



## jules 8

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## *schmoo*

22 Jump Street


----------



## Meeka41

The best offer


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me 2


----------



## Revoler

Edge of tomorrow, it was awesome


----------



## gelbergirl

Rescue Dawn


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Manhunter


----------



## frick&frack

lego movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Godfather Part III


----------



## Creativelyswank

42


----------



## Freckles1

The Counselor


----------



## *schmoo*

Gravity - oh how I wish I saw this in IMAX


----------



## frick&frack

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

The Singles 2nd Ward


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Need for Speed


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## jmcadon

Maleficent...pretty good!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roman Holiday


----------



## sanmi

Oblivion.


----------



## madeleine86

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Need for Speed



Me too. Watched it last night


----------



## madeleine86

*schmoo* said:


> Gravity - oh how I wish I saw this in IMAX



I saw it on IMAX


----------



## frick&frack

gravity


----------



## *schmoo*

madeleine86 said:


> I saw it on IMAX



When it first came out, I wasn't too interested, but even on my TV, the visual effects are stunning.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Myblackbag

Empty Cradle


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Out Of The Furnace.


----------



## frick&frack

life aquatic with steve zissou


----------



## Sweetpea83

Practical Magic.


----------



## FelixItsHot

Snowpiercer


----------



## snocones

FelixItsHot said:


> Snowpiercer




Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

the other guys


----------



## Cindi

22 Jump Street - I laughed so hard, I was dying. Even better than the first one IMO.


----------



## sanmi

Planet of the Apes


----------



## c0uture

I'm watching The Other Woman right now, it's funny!


----------



## *schmoo*

Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## *schmoo*

Cindi said:


> 22 Jump Street - I laughed so hard, I was dying. Even better than the first one IMO.



I was really impressed with Channing Tatum - so funny


----------



## frick&frack

true lies


----------



## yl777

Cindi said:


> 22 Jump Street - I laughed so hard, I was dying. Even better than the first one IMO.



I just came back from watching this film and it was hilarious!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Chronicles of Narnia with my 5 year old. He loved it.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## joy14

Flight Plan 2005


----------



## gelbergirl

Coffee Town


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Zodiac


----------



## frick&frack

the internship


----------



## umlm

mama 2013


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Mystic River


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Vanilla Sky


----------



## frick&frack

as you like it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Transcendence.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers...again


----------



## sanmi

Saving private Ryan.


----------



## *schmoo*

Wanted


----------



## joy14

Planes: Fire and Rescue


----------



## Sweetpea83

They.


----------



## gelbergirl

Life Itself


----------



## umlm

3 idiots


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Jeepers Creepers




Ha. Love that movie.


----------



## Freckles1

Arthur (Dudley Moore version)


----------



## gelbergirl

Summer of Sam


----------



## Sweetpea83

Charlie Countryman.


----------



## sanmi

Thor.


----------



## wilding

Chopping mall.


----------



## gelbergirl

Must Love Dogs


----------



## Freckles1

Batman Rise of the Dark Knight


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Mirror, Mirror


----------



## gelbergirl

A Most Wanted Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wolf Creek 2


----------



## frick&frack

epic


----------



## sthrncin

Gravity


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Sharknado


----------



## Cindi

300 Rise of an Empire - I t was my husband's movie and it was so bad he turned it off after 30 minutes. LOL


----------



## snocones

American Beauty...it was spec-tacular


----------



## frick&frack

captain phillips


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Promised Land


----------



## gelbergirl

Lucy


----------



## Cindi

Transcendence - It was really good


----------



## Sweetpea83

Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## wilding

Intermedio and Troll 2.


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## Sophie-Rose

'You will meet a tall dark stranger'


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Expendables 2


----------



## frick&frack

captain america


----------



## petite_chic

The Lego Movie


----------



## gelbergirl

There's Something About Mary


----------



## *schmoo*

hot fuzz


----------



## frick&frack

the libertine


----------



## legaldiva

Tall Man with Jessica Biel.  I actually LOVED it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Purge - it was horribly awful.


----------



## umlm

spider man


----------



## c0uture

Purge 2
Blue Jasmine


----------



## Espinosa

Lucy. 90 minutes I'll never get back. One of the worst movies I've seen.


----------



## yl777

Just re-watched Bridesmaids... Still hilarious


----------



## ScottyGal

21 Jump Street - very funny! :thumbup:


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3


----------



## Freckles1

The Debt


----------



## gelbergirl

Boyhood


----------



## deltalady

Lucy


----------



## gelbergirl

Very Good Girls


----------



## ScottyGal

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## frick&frack

monty python holy grail


----------



## sanmi

Ju-On


----------



## Sweetpea83

GhstDreamer said:


> The Purge - it was horribly awful.



I know..I can't believe they made a part 2.. 

--

Half Nelson.


----------



## Cindi

Lucy - it was terrible


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Monuments Men


----------



## Weekend shopper

Get on Up. (The James Brown movie)


----------



## shoegal27

Jersey boys 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

the internship


----------



## Cindi

Noah - it was not great.


----------



## Iluvbags

The Longest Yard


----------



## Espinosa

Philomena. Enjoyed it.


----------



## wilding

Jug Head.


----------



## gelbergirl

Being John Malkovich
Legally Blond
Beaches


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Paranoia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Noah.


----------



## ninjanna

The Hangover. It was on tv. Teehee. So funny.


----------



## frick&frack

dear frankie


----------



## Meeka41

Dark tide
Homecoming


----------



## jules 8

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Lena186

High voltage....had to watch it with my DH



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## krissa

27 dresses


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Lego Movie.


----------



## sanmi

Seven samurai..


----------



## umlm

200 pound beauty


----------



## gelbergirl

There's Something About Mary


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 3


----------



## rileytexas

X-men (2000)

I finally understand why Rogue has blond streaks.


----------



## gelbergirl

Parkland


----------



## Silversun

Yves Saint Laurent. Love!!!


----------



## kaitydid

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## frick&frack

the heat


----------



## sanmi

Ju- On 3.


----------



## joy14

The Fugitive, Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## joy14

Cindi said:


> Noah - it was not great.




I agree. Blech.


----------



## Espinosa

The Book Thief.


----------



## kaitydid

The Young Victoria


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws 2
Swingers


----------



## Espinosa

Frozen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mud.


----------



## sanmi

Ninja turtles


----------



## Misunderstood

Lucy


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Lucy, loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

howard's end


----------



## kaitydid

The Three Musketeers


----------



## Freckles1

American History X
Edward Norton is HOT!! With hair!!


----------



## frick&frack

the invisible woman


----------



## sanmi

He was cool.


----------



## jen_sparro

Goldeneye (was on TV last night).


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Notebook.


----------



## joomyleloo

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws
Jaws 2


----------



## starrynite_87

American Hustle


----------



## umlm

New york melody


----------



## frick&frack

american hustle


----------



## ScottyGal

Oceans 11


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Disneys Snow White and the Severn Dwarfs


----------



## Cindi

Bad Words - It was just ok


----------



## clu13

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Meeka41

Coldwater


----------



## missmoimoi

Guardians of the Galaxy &#128515;


----------



## SummerMango

100 Foot Journey - Thoroughly enjoyed it&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## wilding

The lifeguard (2013), it kept popping up in my suggestion box on youtube, so thought why not.


----------



## 336

The Mummy. BF tried to watch it last night but I slept through it this morning and last night


----------



## limom

Wish is was here. Good writing- decent acting
Get on up. Big production- good acting from lead but writing was sub-par.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Joe.


----------



## gelbergirl

Magic in the Moonlight


----------



## *schmoo*

American Hustle


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Back to the Future part 2


----------



## Purseaholic6

guardians of the galaxy


----------



## ScottyGal

The Experiment


----------



## Iluvbags

The Purge anarchy


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hundred-Foot Journey


----------



## Silversun

La Haine


----------



## yl777

Le Concert


----------



## frick&frack

the world's end


----------



## kaitydid

Princess and the Frog


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Railway Man.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar


----------



## michellem

The other woman


----------



## frick&frack

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wayne's World.


----------



## wilding

Steel trap followed by Haunter. Haunter wasn't to bad, but Steel trap I don't know, the ending kind of spoiled it for me, but i needed that distraction lastnight


----------



## Carson123

Lee Daniels The Butler. Watched it night before I heard about Robin Williams&#128549;


----------



## Meeka41

Thelma & Louise


----------



## Samia

Divergent, really liked it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Van Helsing.


----------



## yl777

Mrs. Doubtfire - to reminisce Robin Williams classics. May he rest in peace.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek


----------



## kaitydid

Where the Heart Is


----------



## Love4MK

Guardians of the Galaxy
Very fun!


----------



## RJellybeans

Calvary. It's an Irish film, it's good, but very depressing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

To have & to have not


----------



## Meeka41

Random


----------



## sthrncin

Uncle Buck&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gelbergirl

Revolutionary Road


----------



## Cindi

Guardians Of The Galaxy - it was a light, fun movie. Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## sanmi

Maleficent.


----------



## wilding

The inflicted (a troubled medical student tries to replace the family he lost when he was a child) and now watching Infliction (2 brothers taped their murder spree in South Carolina and is another found footage film).


----------



## ScottyGal

Mission Impossible 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Pleasantville


----------



## lifestylekitty

Divergent


----------



## ScottyGal

Cuban Fury


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## ScottyGal

The Truman Show


----------



## Cindi

Big Fish - I end up watching this every time I catch it on TV


----------



## Cindi

Locke - I guess I was expecting more with all the hype. It was not very good.


----------



## *schmoo*

Team America


----------



## frick&frack

tangled


----------



## yl777

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## kaitydid

Atonement


----------



## scrpo83

Guardians of the Galaxy
The Amazing Spiderman 2
Captain America : The Winter Soldier


----------



## Sweetpea83

Legends of the Fall.


----------



## Aluxe

belle with gugu mbatha-raw. What a lovely story!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le Passe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PA, The Marked Ones.


----------



## *schmoo*

One Hour Photo


----------



## needloub

Gravity


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Cindi said:


> Big Fish - I end up watching this every time I catch it on TV



Such a good movie!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

The Hobbit and Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## yl777

Guardians of the Galaxy - it was really funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bridesmaids.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dead Calm


----------



## Cindi

Joe - It was really good. Strange and gritty and I'm sure not for everyone but hubby and I liked it.


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## sanmi

Armageddon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Joe - It was really good. Strange and gritty and I'm sure not for everyone but hubby and I liked it.



DH and I enjoyed it as well..

--

Thor.


----------



## ScottyGal

Avatar


----------



## gelbergirl

Ocean's 11


----------



## KittyLouise

Divergent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal Rising


----------



## frick&frack

nanny mcphee


----------



## Meeka41

Into the storm
Firestarter
One hour photo


----------



## Freckles1

Master and Commander


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Tucker and Dale Vs Evil


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Red State

Zombieland


----------



## yl777

Syriana and The Queen


----------



## frick&frack

Monty Python life of Brian


----------



## Samia

The Longest Week, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Cindi

Non Stop - it was pretty good.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Angels&Demons


----------



## coconutsboston

Dallas Buyer's Club


----------



## kristinized

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## wantitneedit

Begin Again - Keira Knightley and Mark Ruffalo.  really enjoyed it!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Other Woman. Hilarious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Amazing Spider-Man 2.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Red Dragon


----------



## frick&frack

the internship


----------



## dolllover

Anchorman 2 : The legend continues


----------



## clu13

Gravity


----------



## yl777

The Immigrant


----------



## BagsAreMyPoison

Mud


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Upside Down


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby
Bridesmaids 
US Marshals


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## Love Of My Life

American Hustle


----------



## gelbergirl

Jfk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hit & Run


----------



## sanmi

Black Hawn Down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mike Tyson. - undisputed truth


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nymphomaniac: Volume 1.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sweeny.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby
Revolutionary Road


----------



## gelbergirl

There's Something About Mary


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Country.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Trek into the Darkness


----------



## frick&frack

muppets most wanted


----------



## gelbergirl

The Two Faces of January


----------



## sanmi

Jumanji


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Playing for Keeps.


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 2


----------



## ScottyGal

What Happens in Vegas


----------



## gelbergirl

The Cider House Rules


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Rio 2


----------



## Meeka41

Divergent


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit


----------



## sanmi

The swimmers.


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Straight A's


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Noah


----------



## babysunshine

Puss in boots.


----------



## qudz104

The fault in our stars.. Cute but I cried.


----------



## Cindi

A Perfect Man - complete crap. I was tricked into thinking it was a new Liev Schreiber movie but it was filmed in 2000! The acting was horrible, the script was horrible. Don't be tricked. Nexflix has it as coming out in 2013.


----------



## coconutsboston

What If


----------



## Espinosa

November Man. Pierce Brosnan still has it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lake House


----------



## 318Platinum

The Proposal. I LOVE this movie!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Dead Poets Society


----------



## prof ash

Just watched About Time. Rachel McAdams is in it. It was actually pretty gripping and had me bawling!


----------



## frick&frack

my big fat greek wedding


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Birdcage.


----------



## gelbergirl

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## frick&frack

battleship


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Master.


----------



## frick&frack

star trek


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paperboy


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Host


----------



## gelbergirl

Django Unchained


----------



## frick&frack

Lego movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Behind the Candelabra


----------



## sanmi

Ju - On


----------



## Cindi

Oculus - It was better than I expected.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mystic Pizza.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

For a Good Time, Call


----------



## joy14

Romy and Michele's high school reunion


----------



## frick&frack

walking with dinosaurs


----------



## Midge S

Star Trek IV.  known in my house simply as "whales".


----------



## gelbergirl

The Brittany Murphy Story


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Immigrant.


----------



## frick&frack

saving mr banks


----------



## ScottyGal

Just Married


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Safe Haven


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The World's End


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Meeka41

The captive


----------



## frick&frack

raising arizona


----------



## jules 8

The Novenber Man


----------



## Sweetpea83

Transcendence.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Divergent


----------



## bakeacookie

Airplane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Red Dawn


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gravity.


----------



## frick&frack

oh brother where art thou


----------



## sanmi

Planes.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hell Baby


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me & despicable me 2


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> despicable me & despicable me 2




LOL!
You must have the girls!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sin Eater


----------



## badgalwest

Memento


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ted.


----------



## purseprincess32

On TV- World War Z
In the theatre-Divergent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Two Little Boys


----------



## gelbergirl

A Good Job: Stories of the FDNY


----------



## gelbergirl

The Proposal


----------



## Cindi

God's Pocket - I rented it just because Phillip Seymour Hoffman is in it. It was really strange. Good but strange.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Paperboy


----------



## frick&frack

White House down


----------



## gelbergirl

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Buckeyemommy

God's Not Dead.


----------



## ScottyGal

Rain Man


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 1 & 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wedding Party. :lolots:


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Unfaithful


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Whitehouse Down


----------



## frick&frack

cinderella


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Empire State


----------



## frick&frack

saving mr. banks


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gangster squad


----------



## umlm

Heidi ( cartoon though, with my daughter)


----------



## Weekend shopper

B.B. King- The Life of Riley


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pain & Gain


----------



## Sweetpea83

As Good as It Gets.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Movie 43


----------



## ScottyGal

Bad Boys


----------



## Sweetpea83

Night Moves.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Parker


----------



## ScottyGal

Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## StylishMD

In Time. Very sweet, funny and sad all at the same time. If you enjoy (ok LOVE in my case) Love Actually the this is for you, same director and several of the same actors.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The most wanted man, starring the late Hoffman. Tastefully done movie about countering terrorism.

Jersey boys! What a riot!) totally enjoyable.


----------



## ninjanna

Snow White and the huntsman that was on tv just now!


----------



## frick&frack

captain america 2


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sinister


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Girl Most Likely.


----------



## ScottyGal

Runaway Jury


----------



## gelbergirl

Coach Carter


----------



## Meeka41

No good deeds


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## sanmi

Planes 2.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dead Calm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Insidious Chapter 2
Girl Most Likely


----------



## lifestylekitty

Euro Trip!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw


----------



## gelbergirl

Mommie Dearest


----------



## krissa

Captain America Winter Soldier


----------



## frick&frack

frozen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bridesmaids.


----------



## frick&frack

steel magnolias


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw 2


----------



## Fendi213

Begin Again


----------



## Meeka41

Stir of echoes


----------



## Carson123

The Conjuring


----------



## Singra

Spiderman 2. It sucked, don't watch it.


----------



## plue89

Was a while ago, transformers 4 . I enjoyed it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dark Skies.


----------



## scrpo83

What's your number?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The day after tomorrow


----------



## Weekend shopper

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Rover.


----------



## frick&frack

gosford park


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lone Ranger


----------



## sanmi

Guardians of the galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

Lost in Translation
Coming to America
Must Love Dogs


----------



## Meeka41

A walk among the tombstone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fast and Furious 6


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Place Beyond the Pines.


----------



## Meeka41

Maze runner


----------



## Cindi

The Rover - The acting was great but the movie made ZERO sense until the last minute. Then it made ALMOST zero sense. Don't bother.


----------



## clu13

A Walk Among the Tombstones


----------



## Chinese Warrior

100 foot journey. Totally charming!


----------



## ScottyGal

Scarface


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Sightseers


----------



## fifiluxe

Begin Again - Keira Knightley & Paul Ruffalo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cbgb


----------



## frick&frack

12 years a slave


----------



## gelbergirl

Lost in Translation


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Mummy Returns


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> The Rover - The acting was great but the movie made ZERO sense until the last minute. Then it made ALMOST zero sense. Don't bother.



I enjoyed it, lol..it made sense to me..pm me and I will let you know what I thought it was about..  I don't want to ruin the movie for others..

--

Dallas Buyers Club.


----------



## frick&frack

secret life of walter mitty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Lace. Oh My!


----------



## sanmi

Frozen.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw 3


----------



## gelbergirl

My Old Lady


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dead in Tombstone


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## deltalady

Flight


----------



## jules 8

The Equalizer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Take This Waltz.


----------



## Myoung

The Grand Budapest Hotel. Loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mama


----------



## gelbergirl

Gone Girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Equalizer.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rio 2


----------



## fifiluxe

Gone Girl


----------



## fifiluxe

jules 8 said:


> The Equalizer


how was it? I'm hoping to watch that next!


----------



## fifiluxe

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Mama



Too creeped out to watch it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Thanks for sharing


----------



## gelbergirl

Left Behind


----------



## Sweetpea83

Life of Pi.


----------



## krissa

fifiluxe said:


> Gone Girl



I'm dying to see this. How was it? did you read the book?


----------



## frick&frack

hook


----------



## Meeka41

Gone girl-now I need to read the book&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Gone girl. Read the book first. Fantastic!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

krissa said:


> I'm dying to see this. How was it? did you read the book?




Yes - it was very true to the book and very good!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Gone Girl


----------



## Cindi

Enemy - Maybe I am just not smart enough but I have no idea what happened in this movie. It made no sense at all. I do love Jake Gyllenhaal but this was really out there.


----------



## Mrsassi

Equalizer. Loved it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Neighbors.


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitchcock


----------



## Nkh1

Bio dome lol


----------



## kaitydid

Tangled
Frozen


----------



## Fendi213

Gone Girl - loved the book, enjoyed the movie also.


----------



## sdkitty

Fendi213 said:


> Gone Girl - loved the book, enjoyed the movie also.


same here...movie didn't disappoint at all
I'd actually forgotten a lot of the details from the book so the movie was more exciting than I expected.  Really kept my attention for a long one.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The drop...it's not going to make it to my Top 10 movies of 2014, that's for sure.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last Stand


----------



## gelbergirl

The Disappearance of Eleanor Rigby


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Moms night Out. Cute movie.


----------



## frick&frack

ride along


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fright Night 2


----------



## Nkh1

Ride a long


----------



## shazzy99

Interview with the Vampire - Brad Pitt sure made a pretty vampire

Gone Girl - I haven't read the book, so did not know what it was about. From watching the trailer, the movie was totally not what I was expecting, but in a really good way. Kept me enthralled, really enjoyed it.


----------



## sanmi

Jumanji.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counselor  - Boring!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snow White and the Huntsman.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mud


----------



## Parisiandream

The Fault in Our Stars, a movie so moving to be seen !!
Look it here http://youtu.be/9ItBvH5J6ss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Girl Interrupted.


----------



## Carson123

Sweetpea83 said:


> Girl Interrupted.




Haha. Me too.


----------



## sanmi

Pearl Harbor.


----------



## bhalpop

Gone Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

World war z


----------



## frick&frack

the hobbit 2


----------



## clu13

Gone girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Something's Gotta Give.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Godzilla - boring


----------



## gelbergirl

God's Pocket


----------



## Sweetpea83

Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## frick&frack

the avengers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I give it a year


----------



## Reign

Just came from the movies saw Addicted.

Wow!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Judge


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Gone Girl...what a storyline!


----------



## Samia

Deliver us from Evil


----------



## babysunshine

Johnny English Reborn.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Evil Dead


----------



## gelbergirl

Hector and the Search for Happiness


----------



## jules 8

Last nite, we saw The Judge and Dacula


----------



## JLJRN

Gone Girl, very true to the great book


----------



## krissa

Catching Fire and a few mins of The Hunger Games.


----------



## Maice

Gone Girl


----------



## sanmi

Daredevil.


----------



## Meeka41

Horns


----------



## gelbergirl

Enough Said


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 2


----------



## jen_sparro

Gone Girl (so clever and twisted!)...


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Night Before Christmas.


----------



## Samia

You're Not You, good movie, good acting but very sad


----------



## babysunshine

Casino Royale.


----------



## sanmi

Annabelle


----------



## Meeka41

Camp X-ray


----------



## babysunshine

Quantum of solace.


----------



## Sweetpea83

To Rome with Love.


----------



## anthrosphere

New Year's Eve. It's similar to Love Actually and it is such a cute movie! I loved it.


----------



## Carson123

anthrosphere said:


> New Year's Eve. It's similar to Love Actually and it is such a cute movie! I loved it.




I beg to differ. Nye was awful whereas love actually is one of the best Xmas movies out there. Only thing they have in common is an ensemble cast with a bunch of storylines.


----------



## babysunshine

Skyfall.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Equaliser. Hubby and I found it so bad that we left after an hour. First movie that we have walked out on in the last 7 years.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Stardust


----------



## ScottyGal

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## dolllover

Fury, I liked it!


----------



## frick&frack

lone survivor


----------



## joy14

White House Down


----------



## StylishMD

Gone Girl, VERY good


----------



## frick&frack

the little mermaid


----------



## gelbergirl

The World's End


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## frick&frack

monuments men


----------



## ScottyGal

Absentia


----------



## Purseaholic6

Gone Girl


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Fury, I thought it was great!


----------



## randr21

Fury, it was a very moving story.  totally lost myself for 2 hours, and I don't even love war films.


----------



## s3raph1nas

The Monitor


----------



## Cindi

Gone Girl - Great movie! Even my husband (who really would have rather watched Dracula) loved it.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Best of Me


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The judge. A good drama movie, minimal violence whatsoever. Just lots of talking and some touching scenes between father & son.


----------



## frick&frack

Percy Jackson 2


----------



## bisbee

Pride - fabulous film.


----------



## Freckles1

Paranoia
Harrison Ford Gary Oldman Liam Hemsworth Amanda Herd
Very good


----------



## Chloe_chick999

John Wick, I liked it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paranormal Activity 3.


----------



## Linz379

Maleficent


----------



## frick&frack

Paranorman


----------



## Love Of My Life

Out of Africa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drive.


----------



## LavenderIce

John Wick


----------



## gelbergirl

Fury


----------



## frick&frack

hocus pocus


----------



## krissa

Chicago


----------



## Linz379

Labyrinth


----------



## lovethatduck

Fury, John Wick


----------



## deltalady

Percy Jackson: The Sea of Monsters


----------



## lovinalotofbags

"The taking of Deborah Logan"

Creepy


----------



## Linz379

Paranorman


----------



## frick&frack

corpse bride


----------



## gelbergirl

St. Vincent


----------



## kemilia

Philomena. 


Boy, it was well done, and not a long movie either.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Good Girl.


----------



## gelbergirl

Birdman


----------



## Linz379

Hocus pocus


----------



## Cindi

Horns - It was good unless you are easily offended.   I love Joe Hill and the movie was true to his book.


----------



## Linz379

The Lazarus Project.


----------



## gelbergirl

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Signal.


----------



## Linz379

Twilight breaking dawn part 1


----------



## jules 8

Nightcrawler


----------



## Fendi213

Nightcrawler. Jake Gyllenhaal was amazing!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gone Girl


----------



## Nymeria1

The Judge


----------



## gelbergirl

Hope Floats
The Great Gatsby


----------



## coronita

Amityville Horror Story - the one with Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snowpiercer.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## gelbergirl

Winter's Tale


----------



## coronita

Night crawler


----------



## Nathalya

Taken


----------



## jburgh

Donnie Darko - I had to Google the explanation and had no idea what was really going on.


----------



## coronita

jburgh said:


> Donnie Darko - I had to Google the explanation and had no idea what was really going on.




I didn't get it either!


----------



## frick&frack

moonrise kingdom


----------



## Linz379

Role models


----------



## Sweetpea83

A Mighty Heart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Palo Alto.


----------



## gelbergirl

Olive Kitteridge (HBO)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

A Walk Among the Tombstones 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gone Girl


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lovinalotofbags said:


> "The taking of Deborah Logan"
> 
> Creepy


 
I recently watched this movie on Netflix. Very creepy!


----------



## handbagnovice

Ouija. I jumped 3 times at the movies! When I came home that night the lights in my kitchen kept turning off and on by themselves! Creepy!!!


----------



## Linz379

Death and life of Charlie St.Cloud


----------



## ScottyGal

In Time


----------



## Linz379

The Omen (2006 version)


----------



## sthrncin

The Conjuring!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The prestige, very original storyline.


----------



## ScottyGal

Interstellar


----------



## sanmi

The Ring


----------



## Cindi

How was it??? Was it a long 3 hours or did it fly by? Hubby wants to see it.





_Lee said:


> Interstellar


----------



## ScottyGal

Cindi said:


> How was it??? Was it a long 3 hours or did it fly by? Hubby wants to see it.



Overall good, at times it did seem long but I went to see it after 11 hours at work so I was a bit tired already!


----------



## gelbergirl

Hope Floats


----------



## LavenderIce

Winter Tale


----------



## Sweetpea83

St. Vincent.


----------



## Samia

Dracula- untold


----------



## Linz379

Scream 2


----------



## Cindi

Belle - Really good. Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Jumanji
The Words


----------



## Linz379

The Polar Express


----------



## BagLady14

"In a World"  Independent film with lots of familiar faces.  Story of a young woman trying to move from vocal coach to doing voice overs of Hollywood movie trailers  in a predominantly male and sometimes cutthroat business.  It's a quirky comedy.  I loved it. Watched streaming on A prime.


----------



## jules 8

Big Hero 6


----------



## ssocialitex

INTERSTELLAR


----------



## Meeka41

Nightcrawler


----------



## gelbergirl

Bird People


----------



## lifestylekitty

Winter's Tale


----------



## Linz379

Gothika


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Interstellar!


----------



## Samia

Interstellar, made my brain hurt!


----------



## Samia

lifestylekitty said:


> Winter's Tale




I loved this movie!


----------



## babysunshine

Lego movie.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Dracula 2014 - thnx yify


----------



## Maice

Big Hero 6 (watched with DH and DD  )


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julia


----------



## Linz379

The Hunger Games


----------



## rutabaga

Gone Girl. Can't unsee NPH's final scene in this movie


----------



## joy14

^ That sounds gross. The Hunger Games.


----------



## gelbergirl

The 400 Blows (1959)


----------



## Freckles1

St Vincent
Very very good


----------



## Samia

If I stay


----------



## Aluxe

John wick


----------



## Linz379

Hairspray


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Life Partners  

It was super funny. I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## ScottyGal

Godzilla


----------



## babysunshine

Takers.


----------



## jen_sparro

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Cindi

Are You Here - it was beyond boring and not funny at all. Skip this one. You won't be missing anything.


----------



## jules 8

Interstellar.....loved it


----------



## Linz379

The Reaping


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mystery Road.


----------



## frick&frack

the lego movie


----------



## EmmieMc

Born Free with my kids.


----------



## apollo440

Gone girl and Warhorse. Very different genres but both great movies.


----------



## gelbergirl

Somewhere in Time


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

St.Vincent

I laughed a lot and I cried a little. Good movie.


----------



## Samia

Before I go to sleep, not what I expected specially ethics good actors.


----------



## gelbergirl

Dumb and Dumber To


----------



## Kfoorya2

Dumb and Dumber Too


----------



## Cindi

Begin Again - It was really good.


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 1


----------



## babysunshine

Journey 2: mysterious island.


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 2


----------



## Samia

gelbergirl said:


> Dumb and Dumber To







Kfoorya2 said:


> Dumb and Dumber Too




How is it? I remember the first one being really funny.


----------



## gelbergirl

Samia said:


> How is it? I remember the first one being really funny.



I thought this dumb and dumber was a fun, continuation of a story about friends who are still dumb and dumber.  Some good laughs.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Prestige


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nightcrawler, not that great.


----------



## Linz379

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Setherwood

_The Trip to Italy_, with Steve Coogan ... so-so


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Lord of the flies


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty Harry!
(For the umpteenth time)...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mississippi Burning&#128077;


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 3


----------



## pmburk

Nebraska


----------



## frick&frack

Lego movie


----------



## sanmi

The conjuring.


----------



## rutabaga

Princess Bride


----------



## gelbergirl

Rosewater
The Theory of Everything


----------



## ScottyGal

Th X Files


----------



## Michele26

Interstellar
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay, Part 1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interstellar.


----------



## frick&frack

About last night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dune


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Nightcrawler, pretty good.


----------



## Cindi

Tammy- awful and not funny.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

22 Jump Street. Eh


----------



## frick&frack

percy jackson 2


----------



## thatsme123

Gone girl


----------



## frick&frack

Madagascar 3


----------



## handbagnovice

Fury


----------



## frick&frack

charlie brown thanksgiving


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> charlie brown thanksgiving




I know who's visiting...LOL!


----------



## lh211

The Stephen Hawking biopic... The Theory of Everything. A tad boring


----------



## Linz379

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I know who's visiting...LOL!




Hehe 

---

Hobbit 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Village.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Interstellar&#128077;


----------



## sanmi

Maleficent.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lemon Drop Kid
The Muppets Take Manhattan 
Out Cold


----------



## sanmi

The Hunger Games


----------



## BagLady14

Saw Interstellar and Mockingjay part 1 on the same day last week.  Both great but I enjoyed Mockingjay more.  Interstellar was slow going at times.


----------



## daly15

The Theory of Everything 
Rosewater


----------



## Buckeyemommy

What If. Very cute movie.


----------



## pinkny

Hick which was interesting

Life partners which I loved

Also liked the latest Xmen


----------



## Midge S

The Wolf of Wall Street.  Finally.   Shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## gelbergirl

Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> Horrible Bosses 2



Good?


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Good?



I think if you liked the first you'll like the second, good laughs


----------



## frick&frack

Four Christmases


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Watched Hachiko again, still as moving.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> I think if you liked the first you'll like the second, good laughs



I loved the first one!


----------



## frick&frack

nightmare before christmas


----------



## umlm

Frozen-Walt Disney


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Giver


----------



## Michele26

WhitleyGilbert said:


> The Giver



How was it?


----------



## frick&frack

christmas vacation


----------



## Nkh1

Vegas vacation


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas Vacation


----------



## pmburk

Nebraska


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Michele26 said:


> How was it?



Some parts felt a little rushed, but overall I enjoyed it. There were a lot of similarities to Divergent, imo.


----------



## sdkitty

saw 3 movies last week
The Judge - liked it very much - Robert Downey Jr and Robert Duvall excellent as always and Vincent Donofrio as a bonus

Horrible Bosses 2 - didn't like
Fury - Brad Pitt - OK, not really much into war pics


----------



## gelbergirl

Annie Hall


----------



## KittyLouise

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 1


----------



## Linz379

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## jen_sparro

Gladiator


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 4


----------



## Sweetpea83

Walk The Line.


----------



## frick&frack

Nutcracker the motion picture


----------



## Samia

Nightcrawler- dark and weird


----------



## gelbergirl

Synecdoche, New York


----------



## ScottyGal

The Mummy


----------



## frick&frack

Hercules


----------



## sanmi

Harry Potter and the Half blood prince.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lee Daniels The Butler


----------



## Sweetpea83

Superbad.


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching Drop Dead Gorgeous right now. Freakin' hilarious.


----------



## frick&frack

the polar express


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Horrible Bosses 2, pretty funny &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

The Maze Runner


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Exodus


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice


----------



## pinkny

frick&frack said:


> pride & prejudice




Which one?  Colin firth or Kiera knightly?


----------



## gelbergirl

Wedding Crashers


----------



## frick&frack

pinkny said:


> Which one?  Colin firth or Kiera knightly?



kiera knightly...it's on HBO this month (I own & love both versions though)


----------



## sanmi

Ghost


----------



## frick&frack

elf


----------



## gelbergirl

Serendipity


----------



## babysunshine

Stand by me doraemon


----------



## gelbergirl

Top Five


----------



## coconutsboston

The Help


----------



## Theren

Mockingjay


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas


----------



## gelbergirl

Foxcatcher


----------



## ScottyGal

Safe House


----------



## babysunshine

Interstellar


----------



## jules 8

Exodus: Gods and Kings


----------



## jen_sparro

Nightcrawler... it ended just as it got interesting! Very frustrating


----------



## Myblackbag

Gone Girl


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Love Actually


----------



## Sweetpea83

Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Michele26

Babadook ~


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Maze Runner


----------



## gelbergirl

Wild


----------



## ScottyGal

What Women Want


----------



## DH sucker

Pitch Perfect


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fury. &#128077;


----------



## gelbergirl

Bowfinger
Swingers


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 2


----------



## scrpo83

Big Hero 6


----------



## suazo

The equalizer


----------



## gelbergirl

Big


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 3


----------



## MistH

Big Hero


----------



## frick&frack

The Polar Express


----------



## Cindi

The Prince - it was awful. Don't waste your time.


----------



## frick&frack

miracle on 34th street (original)


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Sinister


----------



## frick&frack

holiday inn


----------



## gelbergirl

Night at the Museum 3


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> Night at the Museum 3



Me too! Great movie


----------



## frick&frack

Scrooged


----------



## GhstDreamer

Rurouni Kenshin Kyoto Inferno - even better than the first one and I loved the first one! Now will have to wait for a year to watch the final movie.


----------



## elleestbelle

In the theatre--Fury
In DVD--Solaris


----------



## ScottyGal

Odd Thomas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Home Alone.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Borgman.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Gone Girl - it was an okay movie. Kept my interest but kind of dragged on near the end.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Giver.


----------



## gelbergirl

Elf
Home Alone 2


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gone Girl.


----------



## Linz379

Four Christmases


----------



## frick&frack

it's a wonderful life


----------



## Samia

Magic in the Moonlight


----------



## randr21

Hobbit, the five armies


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Guest.


----------



## Cindi

Timer - not bad


----------



## frick&frack

the nativity story


----------



## Mayfly285

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies.  Loved it!


----------



## Meeka41

Nebraska


----------



## Serva1

Mayfly285 said:


> The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies.  Loved it!




3D, I liked it too


----------



## Mayfly285

Serva1 said:


> 3D, I liked it too




Sadly, only in 2D for me but I may well make another trip to see the 3D version!  How was it?  I'm always afraid of it being blurry ... Am totally in love with Thranduil now, btw!


----------



## Serva1

It was great in 3D and large screen. I always have my own little bottle of cleaning spray and micro cloth for the glasses, not blurry at all. When the Bluray complete set is available I will buy it, that is why I enjoy seeing these movies in 3D, because it is a different sensation in Blueray &#128516;


----------



## Mayfly285

Serva1 said:


> It was great in 3D and large screen. I always have my own little bottle of cleaning spray and micro cloth for the glasses, not blurry at all. When the Bluray complete set is available I will buy it, that is why I enjoy seeing these movies in 3D, because it is a different sensation in Blueray &#128516;




I shall definitely go!  I was more worried about the blurriness of the film, rather than the glasses!   I watched a 3D once that was horribly out of focus and made me feel dizzy ...


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause


----------



## Cindi

Scrooged - I watch it every Christmas Eve.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Night at the museum 3.


----------



## frick&frack

Home Alone


----------



## forever.elise

frick&frack said:


> Home Alone




+1

&#127877;&#127873;&#127876; Best Christmas movie ever!


----------



## scrpo83

night at the museum 3


----------



## jen_sparro

*The Interview*... I knew it was going to be bad (not a huge fan of Seth Rogen or James Franco) but after all this fuss I was curious


----------



## LavenderIce

The Interview


----------



## Cindi

Santa Claus is coming to town - 4 adults watched the whole movie.&#128522;


----------



## MASEML

At home, It's a wonderful life. In the cinema, interstellar.


----------



## Sweetpea83

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wolf of wallstreet


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2


----------



## Meeka41

The interview


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Rush


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clue.


----------



## coronita

Into the Woods


----------



## Freckles1

Home alone!!!' &#128540;


----------



## Freckles1

jen_sparro said:


> *The Interview*... I knew it was going to be bad (not a huge fan of Seth Rogen or James Franco) but after all this fuss I was curious




Did it!! Actually thought it was pretty funny. Maybe because North Korea was so freaked out about it!! Ha


----------



## drspock7

Annie...in theaters.

The 12 days of Christmas (Hallmark Movies) on tv...I've seen them all---repeatedly


----------



## frick&frack

Frozen...ugh


----------



## Sweetpea83

12 Years a Slave.


----------



## Michele26

Unbroken


----------



## Samia

Into the Woods


----------



## lifestylekitty

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Nkh1

Gone girl


----------



## deltalady

Divergent


----------



## misstrine85

Cedar Rapids


----------



## Caz71

Ghostbusters!


----------



## Caz71

Sweetpea83 said:


> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.



Haha same. Its always on the tv this time of the year and our tradition to watch it


----------



## skyqueen

Heat 
Inside Man


----------



## Sweetpea83

Caz71 said:


> Haha same. Its always on the tv this time of the year and our tradition to watch it




Yes..same here. &#128522;

---

God's Pocket.


----------



## Samia

The interview


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 1


----------



## gelbergirl

The Kennedys
Step Brothers


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Matrix Revolutions


----------



## Meeka41

Foxcatcher


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 2


----------



## sanmi

Madgascar


----------



## skyqueen

Grand Budapest Hotel...terrific!


----------



## gelbergirl

Big Eyes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Detachment.


----------



## Carson123

In her shoes


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The wrong Man


----------



## JoieButter

Into the Woods


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## Cloverberry

Into the woods


----------



## gelbergirl

Whiplash


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 4


----------



## Perfect Day

Dear Zachary


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 5


----------



## purseprincess32

Fault in our stars


----------



## Tivo

Into the Woods.


----------



## gelbergirl

There's Something About Mary


----------



## Docjeun

Gone Girl
Acting was good but I didn't enjoy the movie.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 6


----------



## ms-whitney

The hobbit and into the woods
Am I the only one slightly disappointed with into the woods?!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mockingjay part 1


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Labor Day


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7


----------



## bella601

Equalizer


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## Swanky

Wolf of Wallstreet on Netflix


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## jules 8

Unbroken


----------



## frick&frack

the grand budapest hotel


----------



## Cindi

Life Of Crime - it was ok


----------



## LVk8

The Interview

Funny but crass.  Worth the $5.99 we paid on the iTunes store but maybe not worth the $30+ it would have cost our group to see in a theater.  Team America : World Police was more offensive, IMO


----------



## Swanky

Night at the Museum - Secret of the Tomb, was a nice surprise to see Robin Williams again, I'd forgotten he filmed it.


----------



## sdkitty

Saint Vincent - very good
Top Five - good
Big Eyes - OK - best part was the last 20 minutes IMO


----------



## lil_peanut

Better Off Dead - One of my favorite 80's films


----------



## Swanky

Pressing imaginary LIKE button ^


----------



## gelbergirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pressing imaginary LIKE button ^


I do that too!


----------



## Cindi

The Giver - it was pretty good


----------



## ScottyGal

Predestination


----------



## frick&frack

divergent


----------



## pinkny

frick&frack said:


> divergent




Me too!!!


----------



## frick&frack

pinkny said:


> Me too!!!




I was surprised that I liked it. Did you?


----------



## Suzie

I saw the Water Diviner today and really enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Walk the Line


----------



## Sweetpea83

Borgman.


----------



## Cindi

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes - it was pretty good


----------



## shalomjude

The Imitation Game


----------



## sanmi

The Hobbit


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Into the Woods!


----------



## jayjo

The Hobbit


----------



## gelbergirl

The Imitation Game


----------



## daisymoder69

Warm Bodies


----------



## frick&frack

Wedding crashers


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Judge


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 1


----------



## gelbergirl

The Gambler


----------



## Sweetpea83

Unbroken
The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies.


----------



## authenticplease

Princess Diaries with DD


----------



## michellem

Labor day


----------



## michellem

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Night at the Museum - Secret of the Tomb, was a nice surprise to see Robin Williams again, I'd forgotten he filmed it.



Saw this the day after Christmas; it was a great movie...really enjoyed it!


----------



## Cindi

The Hundred Foot Journey - hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## shalomjude

St Vincent


----------



## Docjeun

The Guest-stopped it half way thru, it was terrible, not one actor that I am familiar with to mention.


----------



## Docjeun

Knight and Day-cute comedy if you like Cameron Diaz and Tom Cruise.

Lucy-Scarlette Johansen- didn't care for it, I can't see her in this role


----------



## Love Of My Life

Valentino: The Last Emperor


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Interview.


----------



## frick&frack

Life aquatic with steve zissou


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Bambi


----------



## Linz379

The Chronicles of Narnia : The Voyage of the Dawn Treader


----------



## ms-whitney

The imitation game, loved it
Foxcatcher (surprised it was still in theaters) ok, but only cos I got to see Channing and


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Interview


----------



## lasvegasann

Annie........the new one


----------



## GhstDreamer

Book of Life


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Interview &#128529;


----------



## SayNara81

Piercy Jackson I think... just want to watch again... but still the last film I watch,


----------



## CountryGlamour

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## frick&frack

Ender's game


----------



## guccimamma

the interview.  started folding laundry and putting christmas ornaments/lights away, but watched most of it. 

glad i didn't pay to see it in a theater.


----------



## bnjj

The Immitation Game.  So good.  Travesty what was done to him though.  I don't think any of us could imagine what more might have come from this brilliant man had he never been persecuted for being a homosexual.  Shame on you, Britian.


----------



## frick&frack

Mom's night out


----------



## pinkny

frick&frack said:


> I was surprised that I liked it. Did you?


 
OMG I died for Four!!  Wowee!  I have to admit I saw it in the theater and liked it a lot more than but maybe just because that was the first time.  Are you going to watch the second part?  Did you read the books?  I think the author went on to write Four's story as well.


----------



## clydekiwi

Equalizer with denzel washington. It was fantastic


----------



## Sarahz

Linz379 said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia : The Voyage of the Dawn Treader


We have just finished watching Guardians of the Galaxy!

I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## frick&frack

pinkny said:


> OMG I died for Four!!  Wowee!  I have to admit I saw it in the theater and liked it a lot more than but maybe just because that was the first time.  Are you going to watch the second part?  Did you read the books?  I think the author went on to write Four's story as well.




I KNOW! definitely watching the next movie. Haven't read the books. Young adult fiction really isn't my thing, but I'm considering reading these. I'd love to read his story.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Good Lie


----------



## Espinosa

Guardians of The Galaxy. Loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 3


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The Hobbit 3




What's with all the damn Hobbit movies? Are the twins with you??? LOL!


----------



## anthrosphere

frick&frack said:


> The Hobbit 3




Was it that good? I hated the last movie because of the unnecessary romance and how the Elves basically stole the whole movie (damn it Peter Jackson, the Hobbit is about the fricking dwarves and Bilbo's journey, not Legolas and that female Elf doing crazy acrobats and junk). So I skipped the 3rd film. I do plan on watching it when the movie arrives to the $5 theater, though. But the 2nd movie left a really bad taste in my mouth. 

I loved An Unexpected Journey, but i disliked how the spiders were shown so early in the movie. We weren't supposed to see them until after the gang arrived to Mirkwood. Whatever.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Unbreakable, I thought it was really good.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Unbreakable, I thought it was really good.



Meant to type Unbroken! &#128528;


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> What's with all the damn Hobbit movies? Are the twins with you??? LOL!




LOL!!! No, I love Tolkien. I watched the first two again before going to the theater to see the third


----------



## frick&frack

anthrosphere said:


> Was it that good? I hated the last movie because of the unnecessary romance and how the Elves basically stole the whole movie (damn it Peter Jackson, the Hobbit is about the fricking dwarves and Bilbo's journey, not Legolas and that female Elf doing crazy acrobats and junk). So I skipped the 3rd film. I do plan on watching it when the movie arrives to the $5 theater, though. But the 2nd movie left a really bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> I loved An Unexpected Journey, but i disliked how the spiders were shown so early in the movie. We weren't supposed to see them until after the gang arrived to Mirkwood. Whatever.




I loved it. I think the second movie in a trilogy is a hard one because it's the middle of the story (I remember most people I heard from thinking LOTR2 was meh...I loved it mostly because I love the Ents). The elves are part of the journey & story, so they should be featured in scenes. It doesn't bother me if the movie differs from the book if the movie is well done...which this was. I think you'll like the movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## deltalady

The Equalizer


----------



## Caz71

You cant stop the music. Bruce Jenner was cute back then&#128517;


----------



## gelbergirl

Jefferson in Paris


----------



## clu13

Boyhood


----------



## Myoung

Divergent


----------



## frick&frack

the Lego movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## Mary1218

Equalizer


----------



## Alexenjie

Wild with Reese Witherspoon. Loved it and Reese's performance.


----------



## Meeka41

American sniper


----------



## Mrsassi

Gambler &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## frick&frack

wedding crashers


----------



## gelbergirl

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## sanmi

Deep blue sea..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meeka41 said:


> American sniper


 
How was it?


----------



## jen_sparro

Before I Go to Sleep- very good thriller, great cast (colin firth, nicole kidman and mark strong).


----------



## Linz379

The house at the end of the street


----------



## Espinosa

Went to see The Hobbit for the second time.


----------



## amadea88

The Heat


----------



## Meeka41

The gambler


----------



## Meeka41

Sweetpea83 said:


> How was it?




It was really good I read the book so I wanted to see the movie as well


----------



## Docjeun

Labor Day with Kate Winslet and Josh Brolin-pretty good
Rio-So,so


----------



## ScottyGal

The Tall Man


----------



## Cindi

Earth To Echo - it was cute but really a kid movie.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sex Tape


----------



## frick&frack

Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## ScottyGal

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

Taken 3


----------



## Meeka41

Boyhood


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meeka41 said:


> It was really good I read the book so I wanted to see the movie as well




Cool, thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

frozen


----------



## ExBagHag

Selma


----------



## Meeka41

Unbroken


----------



## sanmi

The Ring


----------



## SummerMango

Taken 3


----------



## clu13

Grand Budapest hotel


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Pretty In Pink


----------



## Meeka41

Inherent vice


----------



## loubprincess

Safe house


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## frick&frack

the other woman


----------



## Carson123

Philomena


----------



## Sweetpea83

Starred Up.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Selma


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Imitation game..brilliant!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Interview


----------



## Docjeun

American Sniper-very good-starring Bradley Cooper, directed by Clint 
Eastwood.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Water for Elephants.


----------



## Meeka41

Birdman


----------



## amadea88

Need For Speed


----------



## frick&frack

the other woman


----------



## gelbergirl

Inherent Vice


----------



## LavenderIce

Django Unchained
The Other Woman
Last Vegas


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

American Sniper


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just took my kids to see Big Hero 6 - and it was BRILLIANT!!!!!!!


----------



## mspiggie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just took my kids to see Big Hero 6 - and it was BRILLIANT!!!!!!!



My kids love it too. Great movie..


----------



## melakkuma

Big Hero 6 haha.


----------



## frick&frack

Lone Survivor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Changeling.


----------



## jen_sparro

Fritt Vilt (Cold Prey)


----------



## Meeka41

John wick


----------



## frick&frack

The Heat


----------



## anthrosphere

The Theory of Everything.    

'Twas recommended by *ahem* Jessica Seinfeld (Jerry's wife) via her Instagram. I immediately bought tickets for it via Fandango and saw the movie the next day. I-LOVED-IT. The movie was so beautiful, breathtaking and the acting is phenomenal. Eddie Redmayne as Stephen Hawking was magnificent. Of course the movie isn't all happy, sunshine and rainbows. It was so tragic to watch a once healthy, young man with a bright future fall apart because of a horrible illness. :cry: 

But I'm glad the disease didn't stop him from fulfilling his dreams. Such an inspiration Stephen Hawking was. I can't wait to buy the DVD once it comes out next month. LOVED this movie!


----------



## Linz379

Mamma Mia


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## jen_sparro

Rovdyr (Man Hunt)- Norwegian horror film


----------



## Samia

Wild


----------



## boxermom

The Imitation Game--awesome!!!


----------



## Myrkur

John Wick yesterday
Taken 3 today


----------



## Myrkur

WhitleyGilbert said:


> American Sniper




Is this any good? The trailer looked so... Wont be here in cinemas until march


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wedding Ringer


----------



## handbagnovice

A Walk Among the Tombstones


----------



## Linz379

Sex and the city


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 1


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Myrkur said:


> Is this any good? The trailer looked so... Wont be here in cinemas until march




It seemed a little choppy and disjointed at first, but I'm sure that's the effect they were going for. I really enjoyed it overall though. Bradley Cooper did a great job.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Rurouni Kenshin The Legend Ends


----------



## tinybutterfly

Double feature last night...

Lilo and Stitch
Odd Thomas


----------



## MASEML

Waiting for the imitation game to start. Excited!


----------



## gelbergirl

Cinema Verite


----------



## Purseaholic6

taken 3


----------



## gelbergirl

American Sniper


----------



## Cindi

The Maze Runner - It was pretty good.


----------



## sanmi

Insidious


----------



## kaitydid

The Imitation Game - This is most definitely the best movie I've seen in a long, long time. Benedict Cumberbatch and Keira Knightley were absolutely brilliant, and the movie was wonderfully done.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Taken 3


----------



## pinkny

There's a taken 3?  

SATC is the best!!!


----------



## clu13

Ida


----------



## Meeka41

A most violent year


----------



## frick&frack

Blending


----------



## AraBelle

Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

American Sniper, excellent.


----------



## gelbergirl

Selma


----------



## Espinosa

The Equalizer


----------



## clu13

America sniper - expected better from Eastwood, but I suppose it was the best he could do with the adaptation


----------



## amadea88

Air Force One


----------



## Tlcsuccess

American Hustle


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek


----------



## handbagnovice

American Sniper


----------



## frick&frack

Blended


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Taken 3


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Armageddon


----------



## bbhad96

This Is Where I Leave You. It was a good movie but I wish they had incorporated more from the book. However, I would still recommend it.


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Watching what lies beneath now


----------



## MASEML

Boyhood. Amazing to see the actors grow up over 12 years


----------



## clu13

Whiplash


----------



## Freckles1

American Sniper


----------



## amadea88

Promised Land


----------



## frick&frack

X-men


----------



## mspiggie

Paddington the movie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Imitation Game


----------



## jen_sparro

Mourning Grave (Korean film)


----------



## Linz379

(500) Days of Summer


----------



## Meeka41

Lucy


----------



## pinkny

Meeka41 said:


> Lucy




How was Lucy?


----------



## Michele26

Freckles1 said:


> American Sniper



Tried everywhere to see this, but it was completely sold out.


----------



## clu13

Finding Vivian Maier


----------



## Kfoorya2

Wedding ringer


----------



## gelbergirl

The Imitation Game
(again!)


----------



## AirJewels

Saw Selma, American Sniper and Boyhood over the weekend.  I'm trying to work my way through all of the Oscar nominated films.


----------



## gelbergirl

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## arhient

Gone girl, its amazing! So many things that can happen in life


----------



## frick&frack

Lego movie


----------



## amadea88

Quartet


----------



## Espinosa

Gone Girl. Enjoyed it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Machinist.


----------



## mashedpotato

The Disappearance of Eleanor Rigby


----------



## clu13

Last days in Vietnam - excellent documentary


----------



## frick&frack

Much ado about nothing


----------



## jen_sparro

The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies (finally!)


----------



## clu13

The imitation game


----------



## michellem

Gone girl


----------



## amadea88

Parental Guidance


----------



## 318Platinum

"Gone Girl" - LOVED to hate it!!! So good!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Drop.


----------



## Michele26

Boyhood


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## gelbergirl

The Boy Next Door


----------



## clydekiwi

gelbergirl said:


> The Boy Next Door




Did u like it


----------



## gelbergirl

clydekiwi said:


> Did u like it



yeah, pretty good.


----------



## Sugarstained

Last night: Wild and Interstellar
Tonight: The Other Woman and American Sniper. 

I'm having a movie-filled weekend.


----------



## Espinosa

the boy next door. Wasn't bad.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Into the Woods. It was not good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Sniper. &#128077;


----------



## frick&frack

gone girl


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitch


----------



## amadea88

Django Unchained


----------



## deltalady

Breakfast at Tiffany's &#10084;


----------



## clu13

X-men days of future past


----------



## gelbergirl

Her
Django Unchained


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

American Sniper. It was excellent.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Paddington
Boxtrolls


----------



## Sugarstained

John Wick

Thin on plot. Big on style and action.


----------



## dolllover

Cake - hated it


----------



## amadea88

This is 40


----------



## Docjeun

I don't think I'll even bother watching the movie Cake, looks way too depressing and I'm not crazy about Jennifer Aniston in anything she does.

But did watch:
Mirror Mirror-so so
Taken 3-much better than I thought it would be, I bet they'll be another one made
Blended-an ok comedy, only watched it because of Drew Barrymore


----------



## Docjeun

Enough Said- not so great but a little entertaining


----------



## Cindi

Fading Gigolo - It was really good. I am not really a fan of Woody Allen but John Turturro was excellent. He wrote and also starred in the film.


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon 2


----------



## Samia

The Giver


----------



## frick&frack

Planes 2


----------



## jburgh

Guardian of the Galaxy - it was so fun, especially the tape player plot element.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Calvary.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Predestination

I enjoyed it but it's one of those films where you think "I have no idea what I just watched" when it's finished.


----------



## Carson123

Million dollar arm. Cute


----------



## frick&frack

John Wick


----------



## Docjeun

The Imitation Game


----------



## kemilia

The Interview, much better than I was expecting it to be, Franco was great (streaming on Netflix).


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Zero Theorem.


----------



## KristyDarling

Interstellar 
The Wolf of Wall Street  - the movie was too long and gratuitous but I was very impressed with Margot Robbie. So young and full of talent. She's the real thing.


----------



## amadea88

Not Fade Away


----------



## frick&frack

The other woman


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The other woman




Me, too!


----------



## krissa

I fell sleep watching The Judge, lol.


----------



## wilding

Still Alice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Frank.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Me, too!




Did you like it?


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Did you like it?


OK...I liked the storyline, revenge! LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> OK...I liked the storyline, revenge! LOL!



yes, I thought it was very funny


----------



## amadea88

Jack Reacher


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Prestige


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## anthrosphere

Boyhood.


----------



## frick&frack

Breaking & Entering


----------



## clu13

Birdman


----------



## addicted2mala

Taken 3


----------



## amadea88

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## SummerMango

We have been on a movie marathon lately so:

1. Taken 3
2.  The Equalizer
3. Horrible Bosses
4.  The Other Woman
5. Must Love Dogs
6. American Sniper
7. The Judge


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## amadea88

Iron Man 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Changeling.


----------



## Chineka

Selma and Gone Girl


----------



## gelbergirl

A Most Violent Year


----------



## SummerMango

Unbroken


----------



## Cindi

The Judge - The movie was good, the acting was great.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Better Living Through Chemistry.


----------



## Meeka41

Rosewater


----------



## amadea88

The Game


----------



## Tash24

Into The Woods.. Was okay. Wouldn't watch it again though..


----------



## pinkkitten74

Big hero6


----------



## Love4H

Nightcrawer. 

Wow, what a movie!
Jake Gyllenhaal is incredible!


----------



## frick&frack

300 rise of an empire


----------



## gelbergirl

Rush


----------



## Espinosa

Selma. So good!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The past couple of days:

Interstellar 
Boyhood
American Sniper


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon


----------



## amadea88

The Impossible


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hope Floats.


----------



## Carson123

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hope Floats.




&#10084;&#65039; that movie


----------



## Espinosa

The imitation game. Great acting!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Carson123 said:


> &#10084;&#65039; that movie


I've seen it a lot of times..cute movie.


----------



## frick&frack

Wedding crashers


----------



## amadea88

Enough Said


----------



## frick&frack

Something's gotta give


----------



## clu13

Rushmore


----------



## amadea88

The Guilt Trip


----------



## bagojoy

The third person with Liam Neeson and Olivia Wilde, and Gone girl


----------



## frick&frack

Blended


----------



## gelbergirl

12 Years a Slave


----------



## amadea88

Man Of Steel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Labor Day.


----------



## SummerMango

The Grey

Live Free Die Hard


----------



## gelbergirl

Still Alice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tracks


----------



## Meeka41

The voices


----------



## amadea88

Playing For Keeps


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nightcrawler


----------



## SummerMango

Behind the Candelabra 

Valkyrie


----------



## Linz379

Julia X


----------



## girlsnstilletos

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bernie


----------



## frick&frack

Hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy


----------



## KayuuKathey

The New Guy


----------



## amadea88

Broken City


----------



## gelbergirl

Black or White


----------



## Sweetpea83

John Wick.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Black or White


----------



## MASEML

Not sure if it belongs here, but this is pretty awesome. 

Fifty shades of grey trailer (Lego version) 

http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/7/7995929/50-shades-of-grey-trailer-legos-video


----------



## Linz379

Hide and seek


----------



## frick&frack

Edge of tomorrow


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Edge of tomorrow




Me, too...science fiction Groundhog Day!


----------



## bagojoy

Sweetpea83 said:


> John Wick.




Same here yesterday.....I am now watching *the boy next door *starring J-LO.

Anybody that has seen this movie, know what those fancy shoes were she had on in the bedroom?


----------



## SummerMango

Copland


----------



## amadea88

Hyde Park on Hudson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Precious.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Me, too...science fiction Groundhog Day!




I liked it. I was surprised. How about you?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Homesman, just wow!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I liked it. I was surprised. How about you?


Very good...I was surprised, too!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Not with my daughter- lifetime


----------



## frick&frack

The avengers


----------



## umlm

Frozen


----------



## Chinese Warrior

umlm said:


> frozen




+1


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Captain America 2




Yup...we are on a roll!
Try Marvel's The Avengers next...pretty good!


----------



## amadea88

Parker


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Holiday.


----------



## MASEML

The Holiday. My secret indulgence. Can't help but watch it every time it's on. Love it all, except Cameron's acting.


----------



## amadea88

Killing Them Softly


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Yup...we are on a roll!
> Try Marvel's The Avengers next...pretty good!




Haha...I own The Avengers (but I have been watching when it's on). It's one of my favorite movies, & my favorite Marvel movie. Can't wait for avengers 2 in May.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Haha...I own The Avengers (but I have been watching when it's on). It's one of my favorite movies, & my favorite Marvel movie. Can't wait for avengers 2 in May.




LOL!
Try Cold in July...just creepy enough!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> Try Cold in July...just creepy enough!




I'll have to look that one up...


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Birdman


----------



## vibekeandrea

Hi!

Any of you seen LEFT BEHIND with Nicolas Cage? How did you like it?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

vibekeandrea said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you seen LEFT BEHIND with Nicolas Cage? How did you like it?




Been wondering same thing.


----------



## gelbergirl

vibekeandrea said:


> Hi!
> 
> Any of you seen LEFT BEHIND with Nicolas Cage? How did you like it?





Buckeyemommy said:


> Been wondering same thing.




I saw it and thought it was pretty good.  Action/good production.
Saw the first one years ago and wanted to see how they did this one.


----------



## amadea88

Frozen


----------



## PrincessCypress

American Sniper.


----------



## Cindi

Into The Storm - really good if you like that kind of movie...and I do.


----------



## Linz379

Legally blonde


----------



## loubprincess

No Good Deeds.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Boyhood.


----------



## amadea88

Killing Them Softly


----------



## egak

50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## hermes_lemming

50


----------



## Meeka41

50 shades of gray


----------



## amadea88

Hitchcock


----------



## Tlcsuccess

The Interview


----------



## wilding

Out of the dark.


----------



## Linz379

Shaun the Sheep the movie


----------



## frick&frack

American Sniper


----------



## ScottyGal

Automata


----------



## Freckles1

50 shades of Grey


----------



## shall

John Wick


----------



## gelbergirl

Kingsman


----------



## amadea88

Jurassic Park


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bridesmaids.


----------



## barbie444

Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## Cindi

Stephen King's A Good Marriage - read the book and skip the movie. It was terrible.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Cindi said:


> Stephen King's A Good Marriage - read the book and skip the movie. It was terrible.



I read that story! &#128552; pretty disturbing.


----------



## jules 8

The Kingsmen


----------



## ScottyGal

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## michellem

Neighbors...


----------



## Espinosa

Seventh Son. It was pretty terrible.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Boyhood. Long movie.


----------



## SummerMango

Lone Ranger


----------



## amadea88

Rise of the guardians


----------



## coronita

The Kingsman Secret Service


----------



## SummerMango

Pompeii


----------



## Linz379

The Chronicles of Narnia : Prince Caspian


----------



## trucoachaddict

Black or White with Kevin Costner and Octavia Spencer I enjoyed it Kevin's one of my favorite actors.


----------



## SummerMango

The Bag Man - One of the weirdest movie I watched &#128561;&#128514;


----------



## Espinosa

Kingsmen. Loved it!


----------



## amadea88

Identity theft


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Imitation Game


----------



## SummerMango

The Book Thief - Probably one of the best movies I have watched in a long time &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Linz379

Boxtrolls


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The theory of Everything...still mad that I missed the start..


----------



## frick&frack

Edge of tomorrow


----------



## melmelx83

fifty shades of grey


----------



## amadea88

Red Dawn


----------



## Cindi

Annabelle - it wasn't terrible


----------



## Linz379

The Lovely Bones


----------



## sanmi

Ice Age..


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## gelbergirl

Rosie O'Donnell: A Heartfelt Stand Up (HBO)


----------



## ScottyGal

The Interview


----------



## frick&frack

The Heat


----------



## Linz379

The Lake House


----------



## SmallTalk

Whiplash


----------



## amadea88

The Wedding


----------



## Alexenjie

Boyhood - long, boring, it did not have any kind of a cohesive story. I am amazed that it seems to be the favorite for the best picture at the Oscars. The only thing I enjoyed about the movie was watching the characters change over the 12 years.


----------



## SummerMango

Contraband


----------



## amadea88

The Karate Kid


----------



## Meeka41

The sandlot


----------



## frick&frack

50 first dates


----------



## frick&frack

Some kind of strawberry shortcake movie


----------



## amadea88

The Fugitive


----------



## JLJRN

Just watched Boyhood- long but incredibly well done;  Having a grown son I could so relate to all of the stages Mason went through as well as Patricia Arquettes character


----------



## frick&frack

Battleship


----------



## Linz379

Leap year


----------



## beekmanhill

JLJRN said:


> Just watched Boyhood- long but incredibly well done;  Having a grown son I could so relate to all of the stages Mason went through as well as Patricia Arquettes character



I loved it so much.   I thought it was very real.  Patricia Arquette really stood out for me.

Today I started Birdman.  Enjoying it like crazy.  Funny and serious at the same time.  And Ed Norton is wowing me.  I forgot how good he was.


----------



## SummerMango

Being Flynn


----------



## Sweetpea83

Birdman. &#128077;


----------



## amadea88

21


----------



## SummerMango

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cindi

John Wick - just like a game of Grand Theft Auto. Minimal plot, kill everyone in sight.


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## sanmi

&#127909;   Return to Base


----------



## deltalady

50 Shades


----------



## thatsme123

Birdman and 50 shades of grey


----------



## frick&frack

the fault in our stars


----------



## Linz379

Stand by me


----------



## amadea88

The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nightcrawler.


----------



## Linz379

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Predestination.


----------



## skyqueen

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Linz379

Shallow Hal


----------



## amadea88

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## nanaimo75

Gone Girl.


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon


----------



## lovehgss1

The Duff
50 Shades


----------



## SummerMango

The Way Way Back


----------



## Sweetpea83

Walk The Line.


The Theory of Everything.


----------



## gelbergirl

The DUFF


----------



## randr21

Kingsman


----------



## frick&frack

Charlie & the chocolate factory


----------



## amadea88

In Their Skin


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Has anyone seen Still Alice?  The book was amazing, wondering how the movie is.


----------



## beekmanhill

Buckeyemommy said:


> Has anyone seen Still Alice?  The book was amazing, wondering how the movie is.



Julianne Moore makes it worth watching.


----------



## Linz379

St. Elmo's fire


----------



## jen_sparro

The Matrix Reloaded- it was on TV, I forgot what a fun movie it is!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

beekmanhill said:


> Julianne Moore makes it worth watching.




Thx!  Love her too.


----------



## amadea88

A Late Quartet


----------



## Weekend shopper

Documentary Kids for Cash


----------



## Linz379

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## gelbergirl

Must Love Dogs


----------



## gelbergirl

Contact


----------



## amadea88

Notting Hill


----------



## SummerMango

Safe House


----------



## dolllover

Fifty Shades of Grey
Whiplash


----------



## Cindi

Whiplash - It was really good. I never knew Miles Teller was such a good actor and J.K. Simmons definitely deserved his award for best supporting actor.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Before I go to Sleep


----------



## Samia

Bird man


----------



## SummerMango

22 Jump Street


----------



## amadea88

Flight


----------



## SummerMango

amadea88 said:


> Flight




OMG I just finished watching Flight too hehe.


----------



## frick&frack

the fault in our stars


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dark Skies

Nebraska


----------



## sdkitty

American Sniper - liked it
Wedding Ringer - OK light entertainment


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Linz379

He's just not that into you


----------



## ScottyGal

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## gelbergirl

Lost In Translation


----------



## Meeka41

Whiplash


----------



## coconutsboston

Staycation today, so I've watched Maleficent then Monster's Ball


----------



## amadea88

The Big Wedding


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek


----------



## Linz379

Death Proof


----------



## skyqueen

Jaws...and then to torture myself some more, Jaws 2.


----------



## Meeka41

skyqueen said:


> Jaws...and then to torture myself some more, Jaws 2.




Don't feel bad I just watched them both myself today&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## amadea88

Non Stop


----------



## sanmi

Maleficent.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws 2


----------



## SummerMango

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Focus


----------



## amadea88

Skyfall


----------



## frick&frack

Old school


----------



## randr21

Big hero 6


----------



## anthrosphere

Les Miserables... I have one word to say about this movie: BREATHTAKING!!! My hands are numb and my face wet with tears, and I'm still stunned at how incredible this movie was. I'm left breathless!! I wish I saw this film sooner. The movie was magnificent!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Take This Waltz.


----------



## pinkkitten74

50 shades of grey


----------



## SummerMango

Endless Love


----------



## amadea88

Fun Size


----------



## lifestylekitty

Gone Girl


----------



## SummerMango

Blended


----------



## peace43

The Kingsmen


----------



## ahmedmagdy0

The Last Song


----------



## gelbergirl

McFarland


----------



## Linz379

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## amadea88

Chasing Mavericks


----------



## Cindi

Foxcatcher- The acting was outstanding, the movie was terrible. Slow, boring and way too long.


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mr. & Mrs. Smith.


----------



## amadea88

The Sessions


----------



## clu13

Wet hot american summer


----------



## pinkny

Imitation game....beautiful


----------



## sanmi

fast and furious 6


----------



## Linz379

Oz The Great and Powerful


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## Samia

Exodus


----------



## Weekend shopper

McFarland


----------



## amadea88

Alex Cross


----------



## Sweetpea83

Big Hero 6..nephew was at my house.


----------



## Carson123

Bridget jones diary


----------



## frick&frack

Maleficent


----------



## beekmanhill

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## umlm

Mamma Mia


----------



## amadea88

Holy Motors


----------



## coconutsboston

Tabloid


----------



## Cindi

Dracula Untold - I have seen worse vampire movies. lol


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Taken 3


----------



## Straight-Laced

Big Sur


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Best of Me. Eh


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

the second grand marigold hotel


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1.


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> Maleficent


----------



## michellem

Divergent


----------



## frick&frack

Neighbors


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


>




It's much better than I expected. What did you think?


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> It's much better than I expected. What did you think?




I agree...a different twist on Sleeping Beauty!


----------



## gelbergirl

Serena


----------



## amadea88

Nobody Walks


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I agree...a different twist on Sleeping Beauty!




One of my favorite fairy tales. I watched it again this afternoon


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> One of my favorite fairy tales. I watched it again this afternoon




Deadfall
Stephan King's A Good Marriage...a sleeper!


----------



## JLJRN

Whiplash


----------



## ScottyGal

The Lego Movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The second best exotic marigold hotel


----------



## Mayfly285

gelbergirl said:


> The second best exotic marigold hotel



Any good?


----------



## gelbergirl

Mayfly285 said:


> Any good?



Yes, they did a nice job.
It was good to see all of the characters again!


----------



## Mayfly285

gelbergirl said:


> Yes, they did a nice job.
> It was good to see all of the characters again!



Ooh good (with the addition of Richard Gere, from what I've seen of the trailers)! I quite fancy a visit to the cinema, and a recommendation always helps!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Words


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Deadfall
> Stephan King's A Good Marriage...a sleeper!




I don't think I can handle a Stephen King movie...


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I don't think I can handle a Stephen King movie...


Not that gruesome, just a good story!


----------



## amadea88

Here Comes The Boom


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> It's much better than I expected. What did you think?



I liked it a lot...I ended up watching it again the other day.


----------



## SummerMango

Monument Men


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## ms-whitney

Loved the Kingsman 
Watched unfinished business today, pretty good


----------



## amadea88

Argo


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America


----------



## frick&frack

Some like it hot


----------



## amadea88

27 Dresses


----------



## Sweetpea83

Biutiful (Spanish film).


----------



## frick&frack

The pink panther (original)


----------



## amadea88

Taken


----------



## frick&frack

Divergent


----------



## ScottyGal

Chappie


----------



## amadea88

The Paperboy


----------



## yellowbernie

Night at the Museum Secret Tomb


----------



## skyqueen

Chef [emoji2]


----------



## amadea88

Fast and Furious 6


----------



## aleksandras

Fifty shades of Grey


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Babadook.


----------



## Linz379

Chronicle


----------



## ScottyGal

We're the Millers


----------



## frick&frack

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## wantitneedit

Kingsman


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 3


----------



## Shopatvuitton

It follows[emoji85]


----------



## amadea88

The Oranges


----------



## coconutsboston

Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## ScottyGal

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Weekend shopper

Foxy Brown


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Hustle.


----------



## Caz71

The original Amityville horror


----------



## Samia

never lose focus


----------



## gelbergirl

Focus


----------



## pinkny

Cinderella!!  Loved it!


----------



## Linz379

Stardust


----------



## frick&frack

Oblivion


----------



## amadea88

Escape Plan


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## sanmi

Seven samurai.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Boyhood.


----------



## SummerMango

Tammy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Descent


----------



## amadea88

Divergent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Third Person.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Shame


----------



## gelbergirl

Unfinished Business


----------



## amadea88

Stepmom


----------



## gelbergirl

The Truman Show


----------



## HavPlenty

Cinderella and Maleficent


----------



## frick&frack

Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Sophie-Rose

50/50


----------



## amadea88

The Oranges


----------



## snh88

Detachment


----------



## hermes_lemming

Outcast


----------



## Sweetpea83

Entre Nos.


----------



## Calafia

Silent Hill


----------



## cmellicious

The Station Agent. Peter Dinklage was great!


----------



## gelbergirl

Atonement


----------



## frick&frack

Ice Age 2


----------



## amadea88

Won't Back Down


----------



## sanmi

Day after tomorrow..


----------



## gelbergirl

The Gunman


----------



## frick&frack

Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## amadea88

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## krissa

Catching Fire


----------



## gelbergirl

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Sweetpea83

Against The Sun.


----------



## frick&frack

Sex tape


----------



## gelbergirl

Do You Believe?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maleficent.


----------



## amadea88

The Perks Of Being a Wallflower


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Water Diviner


----------



## Samia

Insurgent
Seventh Son


----------



## Sweetpea83

A Most Violent Year.


----------



## frick&frack

A million ways to die in the west


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Iron Man


----------



## gelbergirl

Changeling


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Hero 6


----------



## gelbergirl

Larry Crowne


----------



## amadea88

The Tuxedo


----------



## Linz379

Home


----------



## frick&frack

Ironman 3


----------



## gelbergirl

Run All Night


----------



## amadea88

House At The End Of The Street


----------



## lifestylekitty

The Boxtrolls


----------



## sanmi

Drag Me to Hell.


----------



## scrpo83

Cinderella


----------



## frick&frack

star trek 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Cinderella


----------



## amadea88

End of Watch


----------



## frick&frack

Moonrise kingdom


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Moonrise kingdom




[emoji106]


----------



## SummerMango

Fury


----------



## skyqueen

A Million Ways To Die In The West


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> A Million Ways To Die In The West




What did you think? I thought it was terrible.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> [emoji106]




Looooove that movie. Have you seen The Grand Budapest Hotel? Or Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou?


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> What did you think? I thought it was terrible.




Some funny moments not my cup of tea!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Looooove that movie. Have you seen The Grand Budapest Hotel? Or Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou?




Loved Moonrise Kingdom...so damn quirky and TGBH, terrific! Haven't seen the other one.....


----------



## sanmi

End of Watch.


----------



## amadea88

Parker


----------



## gelbergirl

Rear Window (1954)


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Cinderella


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Loved Moonrise Kingdom...so damn quirky and TGBH, terrific! Haven't seen the other one.....




I love all of Wes Anderson's movies.


----------



## serenehaunt

Fifty Shades of Grey. I haven't read the book but the movie was so weird and boring. I was really thinking of buying the book before good thing I did not.


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 1


----------



## amadea88

Stolen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Crazy Stupid Love.


----------



## gelbergirl

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## frick&frack

Percy Jackson 2


----------



## amadea88

The Master


----------



## sanmi

Insidious


----------



## kateincali

Into the Woods


----------



## frick&frack

Percy Jackson 1


----------



## Linz379

Orphan


----------



## gelbergirl

Get Hard


----------



## amadea88

Arbitrage


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Still Alice and Home


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wild


----------



## sr1856

the hundred foot journey. i am huge fan of helen mirren.


----------



## frick&frack

Unbreakable


----------



## snh88

50 Shades of Grey... 

I'm not sure what all the hype was about.. It was predictable and corny.. Maybe the books were better, but I didn't read any


----------



## snh88

faith_ann said:


> Into the Woods




Loved this[emoji106]


----------



## gelbergirl

The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## sr1856

the judge.


----------



## Meeka41

Get hard[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## amadea88

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## amadea88

Identity Thief


----------



## needloub

Gone Girl


----------



## amadea88

Lawless


----------



## frick&frack

Hitchiker's guide to the Galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## sanmi

Oblivion


----------



## amadea88

Premium Rush


----------



## Singra

The Lego movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wendy and Lucy.


----------



## amadea88

Side Effects


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is 40.


----------



## frick&frack

The lego movie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Lives of Others


----------



## amadea88

Hit And Run


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching The Backstreet Boys documentary on VH1.


----------



## Cindi

The Imitation Game - Excellent movie.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1


----------



## corockies17

Walk of Shame


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dear Zachery


----------



## Cindi

The Best of Me [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Ice Age 2


----------



## ScottyGal

Naked Gun 33&#8531;: The Final Insult


----------



## Linz379

Pretty Woman


----------



## gelbergirl

Imitation Game


----------



## amadea88

Snitch


----------



## kateincali

The Captive


----------



## Cindi

Interstellar - it was good but all the time travel was making my brain hurt. lol


----------



## jessdressed

Furious Seven


----------



## Espinosa

Furious 7. The end killed me!


----------



## ScottyGal

Interstellar


----------



## Linz379

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## kateincali

belle


----------



## Cindi

Birdman - I must be the only one but I didn't love it.


----------



## frick&frack

Killing Jesus


----------



## Chloe_chick999

frick&frack said:


> Killing Jesus



I saw that last night! What did you think?


----------



## frick&frack

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I saw that last night! What did you think?




I liked it. It's not the easiest story to watch, but I thought the material was handled accurately & the performances were very good. What did you think?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

frick&frack said:


> I liked it. It's not the easiest story to watch, but I thought the material was handled accurately & the performances were very good. What did you think?



I agree. The acting was good and not overdone. There seem to be a few things missing in the end though. The final quote of "My God, My God, why have you abandoned me?" Was left out, all He said was "It is finished" I suppose the omitted dialogue was in the interest of time.


----------



## amadea88

X-Men Days Of Future Past


----------



## frick&frack

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I agree. The acting was good and not overdone. There seem to be a few things missing in the end though. The final quote of "My God, My God, why have you abandoned me?" Was left out, all He said was "It is finished" I suppose the omitted dialogue was in the interest of time.




You'll have to watch clips of the author discussing what was & wasn't included in the book (& therefore, the script). It was written from a historical perspective. There were a lot of details left out. I was glad to see the material treated with respect.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> You'll have to watch clips of the author discussing what was & wasn't included in the book (& therefore, the script). It was written from a historical perspective. There were a lot of details left out. I was glad to see the material treated with respect.




I agree...very interesting!


----------



## SummerMango

Cindi said:


> Birdman - I must be the only one but I didn't love it.




No, you are not. Hehe we didn't even last 15 minutes I think. More like not even 5 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I loved Birdman...great acting and plot.


--


The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

frick&frack said:


> You'll have to watch clips of the author discussing what was & wasn't included in the book (& therefore, the script). It was written from a historical perspective. There were a lot of details left out. I was glad to see the material treated with respect.



Thanks, Ill look into finding those clips.


----------



## gelbergirl

Woman in Gold


----------



## SummerMango

Gone Girl


----------



## baldy148

Cinderella &#128150;


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## jayjo

Furious 7 & Cinderella


----------



## amadea88

Robot & Frank


----------



## jules 8

Chappie


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious..


----------



## gelbergirl

Swingers


----------



## kaydelongpre

I n t e r s t e l l a r 

(a m a z i n g)


----------



## amadea88

Cosmopolis


----------



## kateincali

Love, Rosie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Theory of Everything


----------



## amadea88

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley
The Great Gatsby


----------



## Linz379

The Goonies


----------



## egak

The Longest Ride - damn Scott Eastwood is fine


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cake.... meh.


----------



## SummerMango

The Best of Me


----------



## amadea88

The Campaign


----------



## sr1856

47 ronin


----------



## amadea88

The Bourne Legacy


----------



## sr1856

safe haven


----------



## SummerMango

Whiplash


----------



## gelbergirl

Danny Collins


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## amadea88

Paycheck


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Wild


----------



## Diesel Religion

Cinderella last week in the theatres with my nieces, mainly to catch Frozen Fever


----------



## frick&frack

Xmen days of future past


----------



## sanmi

Frozen


----------



## Straight-Laced

Laggies


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seven Psychopaths.


----------



## Meeka41

Harvest


----------



## Prada_Princess

Frozen


----------



## Monoi

Nightcrawler


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 3


----------



## Freckles1

Belle


----------



## sr1856

belle


----------



## Tierra

Furious 7


----------



## amadea88

2 Days In New York


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## needloub

Beyond the Lights


----------



## gelbergirl

The Longest Ride


----------



## gelbergirl

Contact
Titanic


----------



## frick&frack

X-men days of future past


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> X-men days of future past




[emoji106]


----------



## gelbergirl

The Internship


----------



## frick&frack

22 jump street


----------



## gelbergirl

While We're Young


----------



## Sweetpea83

Remember Me.


----------



## frick&frack

Lemony snicket


----------



## BagsAreMyPoison

I went to the theatre and watched Fast 7.


----------



## gelbergirl

True Story


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cinderella. It was so good!


----------



## egak

Draft Day


----------



## frick&frack

the matrix


----------



## kateincali

What We Do in the Shadows (definitely recommend!)


----------



## gelbergirl

Paul Blart: Mall Cop 2


----------



## sr1856

jersey boys


----------



## Espinosa

The Longest Ride. It was cute.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Into The Woods


----------



## frick&frack

Old school


----------



## poetrylover

Birdman. Norton and Watts were the only good things.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hitchcock


----------



## SummerMango

Boyhood


----------



## frick&frack

Kung fu panda


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The gunman. Sean Penn's body!


----------



## sanmi

Jurassic Park.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Virunga: The Movie. (Beyond depressing...but eye opening).


----------



## daydream9

The Gunman


----------



## amadea88

Hope Springs


----------



## gelbergirl

Pulp Fiction


----------



## gelbergirl

Ask Me Anything


----------



## SummerMango

Unknown


----------



## sanmi

Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## sr1856

winter's tale


----------



## frick&frack

bridget jones diary


----------



## .jourdyn.

Oceans 11


----------



## frick&frack

Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley (again)


----------



## .jourdyn.

Just watched Boxtrolls


----------



## gelbergirl

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## ScottyGal

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## poetrylover

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## gelbergirl

The Age of Adaline


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## amadea88

Celeste and Jessie Forever


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron




Can't wait to see this. How did you like it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Longest Ride. The best Nicholas Sparks movie since The Notebook!


----------



## SummerMango

John Wick


----------



## Cindi

The Trip - older movie but really funny.


----------



## ScottyGal

frick&frack said:


> Can't wait to see this. How did you like it?



I liked it, would recommend  &#127916;


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## gelbergirl

EDtv


----------



## Linz379

Labyrinth


----------



## sr1856

the fault in our stars.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## frick&frack

_Lee said:


> I liked it, would recommend  [emoji440]




Yay!


----------



## amadea88

360


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pitch Perfect


----------



## LuiFoundation

Yesterday I have seen Avengers 2, ultimate movie


----------



## deliciouslyyou

Kurt Cobain: Montage of Heck. Gave you something to think about, it was a really good documentary.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Green Mile


----------



## jules 8

The Woman in Gold


----------



## frzsri

Avengers Age of Ultron 3D


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still Alice. It's incredibly moving; Julianne Moore is very deserving of her Oscars. It sheds light on early onset Alzheimer for me.


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 3


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wedding Planner


----------



## coconutsboston

Saw


----------



## Sweetpea83

All Good Things.


----------



## amadea88

The Watch


----------



## bellavintage

The Song 
It's surprisingly good. Very emotional and heart felt in a not too dramatic way.


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Dam Busters


----------



## gelbergirl

Olive Kitteridge


----------



## anthrosphere

Disney's Tangled.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Truman Show


----------



## frick&frack

Maleficent


----------



## sanmi

The Avengers.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Internship


----------



## beefnoodo

Interstellar..

but super stoked for Avengers 2 this week!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Trance


----------



## Megan Brown

Tomorrow Never Dies. I have recently decided to rewatch all Bond's movies and just watched the 18th one))


----------



## frick&frack

Narnia: lion, witch, & wardrobe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild.


----------



## gelbergirl

Swingers


----------



## sanmi

Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Water Diver


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## Cindi

Avengers - Age Of Ultron - excellent movie. Lots of action and even a love story or 2. Also lots of funny one liners.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Age of Adaline. Loved it.


----------



## egak

Dear John


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Chaos


----------



## Linz379

Coraline


----------



## nhocken2109

How do you thing about Fast and Furious ending scene ?

#fastandfurious7goodbye

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKUqCO_B5eo


----------



## Samia

The Avengers- age of ultron


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby
Failure to Launch


----------



## ScottyGal

Pain & Gain


----------



## coconutsboston

1408
Wild


----------



## frick&frack

Thor 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Imitation Game.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Woman in Gold. Fabulous film.


----------



## SummerMango

The Guilt Trip


----------



## jules 8

Avengers : Age of Ultron


----------



## Nkh1

50 shades


----------



## seldon49

american sniper,good film


----------



## seldon49

can i recommend also,GONE GIRL,if you haven't see it..


----------



## seldon49

also a great series to watch,game of thrones,but watch it from the start,


----------



## gelbergirl

Home


----------



## skyqueen

Boyhood


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## kateincali

American Sniper


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Straight-Laced

better living through chemistry


----------



## frick&frack

Iron man 3


----------



## sanmi

Saving private Ryan.


----------



## seldon49

seventh son,it was watchable,


----------



## SummerMango

The Five Year Engagement


----------



## Cindi

The Babadook - not scary and beyond stupid, especially the ending.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## amadea88

Nanny Mcphee


----------



## Nolia

Last Knights

It was terrible LOL


----------



## Linz379

Legally Blonde


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## coconutsboston

Wild


----------



## frick&frack

Hitchhikers' guide to the Galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

gelbergirl said:


> The Water Diver



oops, I meant "The Water Diviner"


----------



## amadea88

Killer Joe


----------



## kateincali

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## lizmil

The age of Adelaide


----------



## gelbergirl

Best in Show


----------



## frick&frack

montage of heck


----------



## amadea88

Ruby Sparks


----------



## frick&frack

The Royal tennenbaums


----------



## kateincali

focus


----------



## frick&frack

Life aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## skyqueen

Cindi said:


> The Babadook - not scary and beyond stupid, especially the ending.




Yup...disappointed! [emoji49]


----------



## gelbergirl

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wilde


----------



## amadea88

I Spy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Take This Waltz.


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## frick&frack

Magic in the moonlight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Black Sea.


----------



## amadea88

Take This Waltz


----------



## StylishMD

Age of Adaline.  Really liked it


----------



## Cindi

The Hobbit - Battle of the Five Armies - it was horrible. 2.5 hours of battle scenes. The entire movie was LITERALLY the 5 armies in battle. My husband hated it as well and he loves this whole series.


----------



## bakeacookie

Avengers age of ultron


----------



## Meeka41

Maggie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> The Hobbit - Battle of the Five Armies - it was horrible. 2.5 hours of battle scenes. The entire movie was LITERALLY the 5 armies in battle. My husband hated it as well and he loves this whole series.




Hated it too..


----------



## Sweetpea83

amadea88 said:


> Take This Waltz




Love this movie..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Foxcatcher. [emoji106]


----------



## SummerMango

Hot Pursuit - My husband and I both loved this movie. We were (and everyone in the theater too) were laughing non stop. I am really surprised to see the reviews and rotten tomatoes score though.


----------



## Moirai

Fifty Shades of Grey. Better than I expected. I read the series before all the hype.


----------



## Moirai

Cindi said:


> The Hobbit - Battle of the Five Armies - it was horrible. 2.5 hours of battle scenes. The entire movie was LITERALLY the 5 armies in battle. My husband hated it as well and he loves this whole series.


Not as good as the rest of the series, but loved the song sung by Billy Boyd (Pippin) at the end credits - The Last Goodbye.


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## ScottyGal

The Great Gatsby


----------



## frick&frack

Oh brother where art thou?


----------



## amadea88

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love this movie..



Loved Michelle Williams in this movie


----------



## amadea88

People Like Us


----------



## Ms_mariam88

Cinderella [emoji156][emoji151]


----------



## Sweetpea83

amadea88 said:


> Loved Michelle Williams in this movie


 
Yeah, she was great in it..


----------



## sr1856

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## frick&frack

Sense & sensibility


----------



## amadea88

Magic Mike


----------



## Sweetpea83

Selma.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Cake


----------



## egak

Pitch Perfect 2 - loved it!


----------



## poetrylover

Far From The Madding Crowd


----------



## amadea88

Madea's Witness Protection


----------



## frick&frack

Finding nemo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Yellow Rolls Royce


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*Avengers: Age of Ultron*

Quite good.


----------



## frick&frack

The upside of anger


----------



## Moirai

John Wick - Keanu Reeves


----------



## clu13

This is where I leave you


----------



## frick&frack

Best in show


----------



## amadea88

Snitch


----------



## frick&frack

Bridget jones diary


----------



## kateincali

Run All Night


----------



## amadea88

Nutty Professor 2: The Klumps


----------



## IndigoRose

Renoir


----------



## frick&frack

Percy Jackson 2


----------



## Linz379

White Chicks


----------



## coconutsboston

Gran Torino


----------



## amadea88

The Avengers


----------



## Moirai

The Imitation Game - wonderful acting by Benedict Cumberbatch. Great history lesson about a genius' participation in WWII


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## frick&frack

Emma


----------



## amadea88

The Valet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hot Pursuit


----------



## Cindi

Wild - Hubby and I both really liked it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Water diviner


----------



## jules 8

Mad Max : Fury Road


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## sr1856

my old lady


----------



## frick&frack

This is where I leave you


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## amadea88

Amelie


----------



## uhpharm01

The Simpsons


----------



## Sweetpea83

Still Alice.


----------



## thatsme123

Housebound


----------



## lifestylekitty

Into the Woods


----------



## randr21

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## amadea88

To Rome With Love


----------



## ScottyGal

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## sanmi

Jaws


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## amadea88

Mothers Of The Bride


----------



## Sweetpea83

St. Vincent.


----------



## frick&frack

The hobbit 3


----------



## kateincali

Mr. Nobody


----------



## gelbergirl

Far From the Madding Crowd


----------



## amadea88

Stoker


----------



## frick&frack

The Guardians [emoji7]


----------



## sanmi

Pacific Rim.


----------



## lovieluvslux

50 Shades of Gray


----------



## amadea88

Brave


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cake.


----------



## Yul4k

"The Help"


----------



## gelbergirl

Mr. Warmth:  TheDon Rickles Project


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## IndigoRose

Seven Years in Tibet


----------



## Cindi

This is Where I Leave You - Really good.


----------



## chessmont

Ex Machina.  Creepy.  Good, not great.  I don't regret seeing it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Begin Again.


----------



## kateincali

age of adaline


----------



## coconutsboston

Casper


----------



## amadea88

Drive Hard


----------



## twinklerocket

Mockingjay


----------



## Straight-Laced

Romantics Anonymous


----------



## gelbergirl

Olive Kitteridge


----------



## MJDaisy

Pitch perfect 2 in theatres. Lovedddd it.


----------



## skyqueen

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes [emoji204][emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## gelbergirl

Tomorrowland


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Left Behind


----------



## Midge S

finally saw the Avengers;Age of Ultron.    It was alright.


----------



## jules 8

Tomorrowland


----------



## Cindi

Horrible Bosses 2 - I'm glad I didn't pay to see it at the theater.


----------



## jules 8

Far from the Madding Crowd


----------



## amadea88

Dead Man Down


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chappie


----------



## skyqueen

The Sixth Sense


----------



## gelbergirl

Double Jeopardy


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Freckles1

Taking Chance with Kevin Bacon band I balled my eyes out!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Age of Adaline


----------



## skyqueen

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## skyqueen

Freckles1 said:


> Taking Chance with Kevin Bacon band I balled my eyes out!!




Simple, beautiful movie! Loved it, too!


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America


----------



## gelbergirl

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Meeka41

Devil wears prada


----------



## sanmi

Daddy Day Care.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Murder on the Orient Express (1974 version)


----------



## frick&frack

Emma


----------



## amadea88

Taking Of Pelham 123


----------



## authenticplease

Woman in Gold


----------



## boxermom

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is 40.


----------



## amadea88

Beethoven


----------



## skyqueen

The Equalizer [emoji106]


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego Movie [emoji23]


----------



## Cindi

The Theory Of Everything - great movie.


----------



## jburgh

Night on Earth - an awesome anthology of 5 cab rides across the world on the same night, directed by Jim Jarmusch. Very enjoyable.


----------



## amadea88

Failure To Launch


----------



## Linz379

Into the woods


----------



## gelbergirl

Welcome to Me


----------



## poetrylover

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly
Close Encounters of the Third Kind 
The Deer Hunter -  Beautiful film
Pitch Perfect 2 - Total crap


----------



## Moirai

Fast and Furious
Rest in peace PW


----------



## amadea88

The Wiman In The Fifth


----------



## samale

Whiplash and I love it !


----------



## dioraddict15

Interstellar


----------



## sanmi

The Dark Knight


----------



## gelbergirl

San Andreas


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 2


----------



## Moirai

Interstellar


----------



## clu13

13 going on 30 - I cannot not watch this movie if it's on


----------



## Sweetpea83

Big Eyes.


----------



## jules 8

Aloha


----------



## Linz379

Spider-Man


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 5


----------



## amadea88

White House Down


----------



## lovehgss1

Mad Max: Fury Road
Tomorrowland


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Meeka41

One flew over the cuckoos nest


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 6


----------



## amadea88

Play The Game


----------



## Sweetpea83

They Came Together.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7


----------



## sanmi

Casino Royale.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Paris is Burning


----------



## lovehgss1

Captain America the Winter Soldier


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers 2


----------



## amadea88

That's My Boy


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## MidnightRequiem

Take This Waltz... Saw people recommending it online, thought it was gonna be a cute romance movie with dancing... wasn't prepared for the feels.


----------



## yellowbernie

Oldie but one I love to watch..Jaw's


----------



## randr21

San Andreas


----------



## lovehgss1

3 Days To Kill


----------



## Cindi

Night Crawler - good but dark.


----------



## barbie444

ENTOURAGE!!! It was so good!!!


----------



## amadea88

The Call


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Entourage movie, so good!!!


----------



## pucipuc

I really like Greenwich Mean Time, a bit old UK movie, but very nice.
I can only recommend.


----------



## Dany_37

HBO movie, Nightingale!!  Creepy, insane, terrifying and intriguingly brilliant acting all at the same time!!  David Oyelowo was superb!

Little Miss Sunshine...can't believe I waited this long to see this...it was so good and so freakin' hilarious!

The Good Lie...so good, emotional and heart warming! :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

Maleficent


----------



## gelbergirl

barbie444 said:


> *ENTOURAGE*!!! It was so good!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Entourage* movie, so good!!!



I've never seen the show.
Will I know what is going on in the movie?


----------



## kateincali

The Lazarus Effect


----------



## ezabuk

The Other Woman .... On sky [emoji6][emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## barbie444

Yes and no, it would be good to know a little back story since there is alot of references to the series. It picks up a week after the finale. i would recommend you to watch at least a couple episodes.


gelbergirl said:


> I've never seen the show.
> Will I know what is going on in the movie?


----------



## amadea88

Safety Not Guaranteed


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Aloha, just ok.


----------



## frick&frack

A year of living dangerously


----------



## skyqueen

Dany_37 said:


> HBO movie, Nightingale!!  Creepy, insane, terrifying and intriguingly brilliant acting all at the same time!!  David Oyelowo was superb!
> 
> Little Miss Sunshine...can't believe I waited this long to see this...it was so good and so freakin' hilarious!
> 
> The Good Lie...so good, emotional and heart warming! :cry:




Thanks for the recommendation concerning Nightingale...I might watch it tonight!
Just loved Little Miss Sunshine...so good!


----------



## skyqueen

The Best of Me...so-so!


----------



## amadea88

The King's Speech


----------



## lovehgss1

Spy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Spy


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Judge


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gelbergirl said:


> I've never seen the show.
> *Will I know what is going on in the movie?*



Yes


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & Prejudice [emoji175]


----------



## Dany_37

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for the recommendation concerning Nightingale...I might watch it tonight!
> Just loved Little Miss Sunshine...so good!



No problem...hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Moirai

frick&frack said:


> Pride & Prejudice [emoji175]



One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Moirai

American Sniper


----------



## amadea88

The Wedding Date


----------



## gelbergirl

The Judge


----------



## kateincali

spring


----------



## misstrine85

An Education. Don't know why I haven't watched it earlier. WOW.


----------



## sanmi

San Andreas.


----------



## jules 8

Spy...very funny


----------



## frick&frack

Moirai said:


> One of my all time favorites.




Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

Belle


----------



## gelbergirl

Spy


----------



## amadea88

Sabrina


----------



## lovehgss1

San Andreas


----------



## randr21

San Andreas


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovehgss1 said:


> *San Andreas*





randr21 said:


> *San Andreas*



Any good? Trying to decide whether to see it or not.


----------



## randr21

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Any good? Trying to decide whether to see it or not.



Go for effects, not for plot.  I also like the Rock, so that helps.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Livia1

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## coconutsboston

Spy


----------



## amadea88

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## frick&frack

Emma


----------



## gelbergirl

I'll See You in My Dreams


----------



## amadea88

Atonement


----------



## Cindi

Fifty Shades Of Grey - it was ok, not steamy at all. No chemistry between the main characters..


----------



## Meeka41

Before night falls


----------



## frick&frack

Rv


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## amadea88

Friends With Benefits


----------



## gelbergirl

Love & Mercy


----------



## Samia

San Andreas


----------



## amadea88

Hancock


----------



## skyqueen

Nightcrawler [emoji15]


----------



## jen_sparro

Mad Max Fury Road


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego Movie


----------



## sanmi

Fantastic Four.


----------



## ScottyGal

Identity Thief


----------



## amadea88

Housesitter


----------



## lala1

Jurassic World


----------



## Freckles1

Jurassic World


----------



## peace43

Jurassic World


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 5


----------



## clu13

Jurassic World


----------



## gelbergirl

Jurassic World


----------



## sanmi

Juno.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Frances Ha


----------



## skyqueen

E.T.  Still love it!


----------



## jules 8

Jurassic World


----------



## amadea88

Matilda


----------



## ScottyGal

Jurassic World


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kingsmen: The Secret Service. ( so stupid & lame)


----------



## frick&frack

No good deed


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jurassic World


----------



## amadea88

Divergent


----------



## frick&frack

Ghost busters


----------



## randr21

Double header: jurassic and spy


----------



## amadea88

Fun With Dick And Jane


----------



## egak

Entourage - enjoyed it!


----------



## Meeka41

Spy[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Jurassic world[emoji108]


----------



## sr1856

divergent


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego Movie


----------



## sanmi

Juno.


----------



## amadea88

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## frick&frack

The other woman


----------



## amadea88

Kingpin


----------



## misstrine85

When Harry met Sally (for the first time)


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> When Harry met Sally (for the first time)




One of my favorites!


----------



## misstrine85

frick&frack said:


> One of my favorites!




It's already one of mine as well. She's so adorable. I love how she orders food, especially the apple pie [emoji1]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mama.


----------



## jenna_foo

The Judge


----------



## Moirai

The Matrix


----------



## amadea88

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Straight-Laced

Safe Men


----------



## amadea88

Fast & Furious


----------



## Caz71

Jurassic world


----------



## Cindi

Predestination - it seriously messed with my mind. Time travel is just the start of the strangeness. Hubby and I both liked it.


----------



## jen_sparro

Insidious Chapter 3


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Man Up...love Brit romantic comedies!


----------



## frick&frack

Rv


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Inside out


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Jurassic world


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Keeper of Lost Causes


----------



## gelbergirl

The Birdcage


----------



## lasvegasann

Inside Out


----------



## Buckeyemommy

The Cobbler


----------



## amadea88

Ginger & Rosa


----------



## Arlene619

Jurassic World. I watched the first Jurassic Park movie when I was a kid! I must say, the newest addition  was a great movie. I didn't have high expectations, but it was awesome&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jurassic World.


----------



## sr1856

ride along


----------



## frick&frack

Gone girl


----------



## misstrine85

frick&frack said:


> Gone girl




Dis you liie it? It's one of my faves. Watched it 3 times in the cinema.


----------



## manons88

The Purge Anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> Dis you liie it? It's one of my faves. Watched it 3 times in the cinema.




I did like it.


----------



## sanmi

The Avengers


----------



## amadea88

Bark Ranger


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Dark Places


----------



## Meeka41

Predator


----------



## deltalady

Dope


----------



## SummerMango

I have watched quite a few but haven't had a chance to update here, so here it goes [emoji173]&#65039;

1.  Spy
2. Red Sky
3. Wild
4. Man of Steel
5. Jurassic World


----------



## frick&frack

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy


----------



## kaitydid

Father of the Bride


----------



## boxermom

Inside Out


----------



## sr1856

tammy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fifty shades of grey! Oh my! Made me blush!


----------



## amadea88

Macarthur


----------



## bakeacookie

Godzilla


----------



## amadea88

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Orange Thief


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Gone girl







misstrine85 said:


> Dis you liie it? It's one of my faves. Watched it 3 times in the cinema.




Slow at first...then a nail biter! [emoji48]


----------



## sr1856

divergent


----------



## kaitydid

Father of the Bride Part II


----------



## Samia

Poltergeist


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws (the 40th Anniversary)


----------



## sr1856

the joneses


----------



## amadea88

47 Ronin


----------



## Sweetpea83

You're Not You.  (Balled my eyes out...geez!!)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Bling Ring


----------



## amadea88

Season Of The Witch


----------



## dooneybaby

Finally watching "Gone Girl." I won't ruin it for anyone else, so I'll just say, "Are you kidding me?"


----------



## gelbergirl

Ted 2


----------



## amadea88

Barney's Version


----------



## sr1856

olympus has fallen


----------



## sanmi

Ominous.


----------



## Irishgal

Muscle Shoals. If you are interested in music history this is a must see "rockumentary".


----------



## Mydu

Jurassic World


----------



## frick&frack

Alexander & the terrible day


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## kateincali

Serena


----------



## sr1856

another me


----------



## amadea88

Saving Mr Banks


----------



## Cindi

7TH Son - it was terrible


----------



## sr1856

skyfall, again


----------



## starrynite_87

Gone Girl...I was so pissed with the ending


----------



## adam921

Titanic


----------



## MarneeB

Spy


----------



## ScottyGal

Get Hard


----------



## skyqueen

John Wick...not as good as The Equalizer!


----------



## Msbuffy100

The Loft.  I liked it.


----------



## jules 8

Ted 2


----------



## Meeka41

Nightingale


----------



## coconutsboston

Cake
Dumb & Dumber To 

(watched both yesterday)


----------



## frick&frack

Madagascar 3


----------



## tweegy

Fast 7

There was something in the air that caused eye leakage. Gonna call someone to check that out.


----------



## misstrine85

We're the Millers - love Jennifer Aniston [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?
A Woman's Face
Flamingo Road

It was a Joan Crawford kind of a weekend. :couch:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Me and Earl and The Dying Girl


----------



## lovehgss1

Dope...very good but about 10 minutes too long.


InsideOut....emotional and queite lovely.


----------



## Jeneen

Beyond the Lights


----------



## HIMgurl

Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## Maice

Inside Out


----------



## gelbergirl

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## nakedjaxx

Jurassic World


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Best of Me.


----------



## Meeka41

7minutes


----------



## FrenchieKisses

Inside Out

so many tears...


----------



## Cindi

Saint Vincent - excellent movie.


----------



## amadea88

No Strings Attaches


----------



## frick&frack

The lorax


----------



## Msbuffy100

Cake.   It was alright but I didn't like the ending.


----------



## beekmanhill

I just saw Cake too.  It was just OK.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> I just saw Cake too.  It was just OK.




+1. I found it really boring and in hindsight am not surprised she wasn't nominated for an Oscar for the role.


----------



## Dany_37

Meeka41 said:


> Nightingale


 

Finally, someone else saw this.  What did you think??


----------



## Dany_37

Hotel Rwanda...but I have seen it a zillion times and am moved to tears everytime!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Msbuffy100 said:


> Cake.   It was alright but I didn't like the ending.


 
I too thought it was alright..so much hype for nothing..


----------



## amadea88

The Company You Keep


----------



## gelbergirl

Entourage


----------



## amadea88

Pain & Gain


----------



## sanmi

Ju On.


----------



## Cindi

Project Almanac - it was good but not great. Different at least.


----------



## gelbergirl

Red Dragon


----------



## amadea88

The Animal


----------



## Manchoo78

Dope


----------



## needloub

The Judge


----------



## gelbergirl

Gone Girl


----------



## gelbergirl

Inside Out


----------



## Cindi

Jupiter Ascending - not good.


----------



## amadea88

Russell Madness


----------



## lovemysavior

Still Alice....and still confused about the ending.....


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jen_sparro

The Mummy- was on TV, forgot how much I love this movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mad Max: Fury Road.


----------



## frick&frack

Rise of the guardians


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Inside Out. This movie made me so emotional. I actually cried in the theatre!


----------



## amadea88

Transformers


----------



## Meeka41

The cobbler


----------



## Moirai

Mad Max


----------



## Cindi

The Wedding Ringer - not bad.


----------



## lazeny

Terminator Genisys.


----------



## jules 8

Magic Mike XXL


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Lake House.


----------



## Meeka41

Supremacy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior & I


----------



## gelbergirl

Magic Mike XXL


----------



## frick&frack

The book of life


----------



## amadea88

Elysium


----------



## Msbuffy100

The Incredibles.


----------



## Mydu

Indigenous


----------



## yellowbernie

Jurassic World


----------



## Cindi

Serena - The worst movie I have watched this year. Usually Jennifer Lawrence + Bradley Cooper = great film. Not sure what happened here.


----------



## amadea88

Mud


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Brave


----------



## Yuki85

The minions - the best in this year


----------



## gelbergirl

Bring It On


----------



## IndigoRose

Girl with a Pearl Earring


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Paradise Lost


----------



## frick&frack

my big fat greek wedding


----------



## amadea88

Just Go With It


----------



## rutabaga

Jurassic World


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

magic mike xxl


----------



## amadea88

The Green Hornet


----------



## gelbergirl

Swingers
Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Moirai

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## gelbergirl

A Little Chaos


----------



## amadea88

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## skyqueen

The Queen


----------



## kemilia

Jurassic World, pretty darn good too.


----------



## gelbergirl

Self/less


----------



## Cindi

Home Sweet Hell - complete waste of a what would have been a lovely Friday night.


----------



## amadea88

You're Expecting


----------



## frick&frack

Gone girl


----------



## gelbergirl

Max


----------



## amadea88

2012


----------



## Cindi

Kill Me Three Times - another horrible movie. Simon Pegg as a hit man should have been funny. It wasn't.


----------



## michellem

The Judge. Just ok...not Robert Downey Jr's best work by any means &#128532;


----------



## ScottyGal

Sin City


----------



## Meeka41

True story


----------



## frick&frack

Horrible bosses 2


----------



## amadea88

A Cinderella Story


----------



## frick&frack

Despicable me


----------



## jules 8

Minions


----------



## Sweetpea83

Little Accidents.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Woman in Gold with Helen Mirren... a very interesting & moving story


----------



## amadea88

I Think I Do


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hyde Park on Hudson


----------



## Msbuffy100

Minions, it was alright.  &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## amadea88

The Sum Of All Fears


----------



## ScottyGal

Ted


----------



## sanmi

End of Watch.


----------



## amadea88

The Legend Of Zorro


----------



## Cindi

Ex Machina - It was just ok.


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## ScottyGal

Ted 2 &#127909;&#128059;


----------



## gelbergirl

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> Every Which Way But Loose



Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Inside Out*


----------



## skyqueen

Nighthawks


----------



## gelbergirl

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## amadea88

The Thirteenth Floor


----------



## gelbergirl

Shallow Hal


----------



## Meeka41

Creep


----------



## gelbergirl

Ant-Man


----------



## frick&frack

The rewrite


----------



## amadea88

The Princess Diaries 1


----------



## Cindi

Maggie - Don't waste your time. Sad and boring.


----------



## jules 8

Antman


----------



## frick&frack

Big hero 6 (how that beat Lego Movie for the Oscar I'll never know)


----------



## pinkkitten74

Magic mike xxl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seventh Son


----------



## Meeka41

Funny face ...love Audrey Hepburn [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Funny face ...love Audrey Hepburn [emoji7][emoji7]




I love that movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

Double Indemnity (1944)


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> I love that movie!




Me too!!!


----------



## amadea88

The Fugitive


----------



## ScottyGal

Love Actually


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## yellowbernie

Mean Girls


----------



## frick&frack

Step Brothers


----------



## Meeka41

The seven year itch[emoji182]


----------



## gelbergirl

Trainwreck


----------



## skyqueen

_Lee said:


> Love Actually




One of my favorite Christmas movie!


----------



## skyqueen

Tut [emoji106]


----------



## amadea88

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> The seven year itch[emoji182]




[emoji7] (have you seen some like it hot?)


----------



## BelleDeNuit

The God of Cookery


----------



## BRMarcy697

Ted 2


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> [emoji7] (have you seen some like it hot?)




Yes.. I collect old movies and try and watch them over and over 

Niagara-Marilyn Monroe 
My fair lady


----------



## gelbergirl

Mr. Holmes


----------



## Iluvbags

The Equalizer


----------



## amadea88

The Company Men


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Yes.. I collect old movies and try and watch them over and over
> 
> Niagara-Marilyn Monroe
> My fair lady




It's my fav MM movie. Love both that you just listed too. 

Have you seen any Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers movies? I love those. 

I also recommend Rebecca...great mystery movie.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I also recommend Rebecca...great mystery movie.




A classic! The book (Daphne du Maurier) was terrific, too!


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> It's my fav MM movie. Love both that you just listed too.
> 
> Have you seen any Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers movies? I love those.
> 
> I also recommend Rebecca...great mystery movie.




I've only seen Top Hat with them in it..
And I love love did I mention love any and all Alfred Hitchcock films [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> A classic! The book (Daphne du Maurier) was terrific, too!




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> I've only seen Top Hat with them in it..
> And I love love did I mention love any and all Alfred Hitchcock films [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Top hat is my favorite! [emoji7]

Hitchcock is the king. Love north by northwest.


----------



## gelbergirl

Minions


----------



## amadea88

The Mechanic


----------



## Meeka41

Alfred Hitchcock [emoji185]
Rear window
Rebecca


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Alfred Hitchcock [emoji185]
> Rear window
> Rebecca




How did you like Rebecca?


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> How did you like Rebecca?




I really liked it and surprisingly my kids did as well ...we watched it outside for a double feature movie night.....thank you for the suggestion adding it too my collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> I really liked it and surprisingly my kids did as well ...we watched it outside for a double feature movie night.....thank you for the suggestion adding it too my collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Sounds like fun. Wish I'd been there for dinner & the double feature [emoji6]


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> Sounds like fun. Wish I'd been there for dinner & the double feature [emoji6]




You would have had a ball I made pulled pork[emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> You would have had a ball I made pulled pork[emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]




Yum! You're my kinda girl


----------



## amadea88

Austenland


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Paper Towns. So disappointing. I knew they would never be able to translate the complexities of the book to film, but it was so totally disingenuous to the heart of the story and void of meaning and character. And they included details from the book that ended up having no meaning in the film and just confusing the film's story. Terrible adaptation. It was cute and funny though, and the cast was good, particularly all being such young actors.


----------



## Meeka41

Night of the hunter(1955)...Frick&Frack if you didn't see this already it's a good one[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## amadea88

Madagascar 3


----------



## deltalady

Magic Mike XXL (lawd have mercy)


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Night of the hunter(1955)...Frick&Frack if you didn't see this already it's a good one[emoji106]&#127995;




Putting it in my queue...


----------



## skyqueen

Eye of the Needle


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Pixels


----------



## amadea88

Men In Black 3


----------



## jules 8

Pixels


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## JCMB

True story


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## coconutsboston

Identity Thief


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## amadea88

Save The Last Dance


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## frick&frack

Home


----------



## skyqueen

The Drop [emoji106]


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 5


----------



## amadea88

Malavita


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Southpaw, so good!


----------



## ScottyGal

Austin Powers in Goldmember


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 3


----------



## Moirai

Looking forward to Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation


----------



## kaitydid

Twilight
Arranged


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Night of the hunter(1955)...Frick&Frack if you didn't see this already it's a good one[emoji106]&#127995;




I just remembered another one of my favorites for you. Have you seen Indiscreet? Funny story & Ingrid Bergman wears the most beautiful clothes in it.


----------



## amadea88

Hollow Man


----------



## frick&frack

Lego movie


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> I just remembered another one of my favorites for you. Have you seen Indiscreet? Funny story & Ingrid Bergman wears the most beautiful clothes in it.




It's funny that you mentioned her I just watched Casablanca...and its going on my watch list [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]I just love old films


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> It's funny that you mentioned her I just watched Casablanca...and its going on my watch list [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]I just love old films




Cary Grant movies are great fun. Bob Hope movies are funny too. I grew up seeing him on telethons, didn't think he was funny, & couldn't understand how he was famous. Then I saw one of his movies as a young adult [emoji23]


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> Cary Grant movies are great fun. Bob Hope movies are funny too. I grew up seeing him on telethons, didn't think he was funny, & couldn't understand how he was famous. Then I saw one of his movies as a young adult [emoji23]




I've only seen road to Bali with bob hope ...as a child I didn't find him funny either...and Humphrey Bogart was my movie husband he just didn't know it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> I've only seen road to Bali with bob hope ...as a child I didn't find him funny either...and Humphrey Bogart was my movie husband he just didn't know it[emoji16][emoji16][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I almost forgot Cary Grant he starred in one of my favorite movies..Arsenic and Old Lace[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> I almost forgot Cary Grant he starred in one of my favorite movies..Arsenic and Old Lace[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Yes! We're movie twinsies [emoji7]


----------



## amadea88

Troy


----------



## Moirai

John Wick


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Minions, actually a couple of weeks ago. We all really liked it, especially the music.


----------



## Meeka41

Hang em high 
Rear window


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Hang em high
> Rear window




Rear window is a good one


----------



## amadea88

Before I Go To Sleep


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> Rear window is a good one




It is ....and my kids are enjoying  my movie selections ...next up strangers on a plane[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

Kingsman


----------



## Moirai

frick&frack said:


> Rear window is a good one





Meeka41 said:


> It is ....and my kids are enjoying  my movie selections ...next up strangers on a plane[emoji106]&#127995;



Rear window is a great movie. Love James Stewart. It's a wonderful life is a classic. Do you remember him in Mr. Smith Goes To Washington? That's a good one too.


----------



## gelbergirl

Paper Towns


----------



## Linz379

Shallow Hal


----------



## Meeka41

Moirai said:


> Rear window is a great movie. Love James Stewart. It's a wonderful life is a classic. Do you remember him in Mr. Smith Goes To Washington? That's a good one too.




I never saw Mr.Smith goes too Washington..but I love it's a wonderful life 
I also liked him in vertigo and The man who knew too much


----------



## Moirai

Meeka41 said:


> I never saw Mr.Smith goes too Washington..but I love it's a wonderful life
> I also liked him in vertigo and The man who knew too much



Mr. Smith Goes to Washington is another Frank Capra classic.


----------



## JamesWilliam

Factory Girl


----------



## amadea88

Man Of The House


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Vacation


----------



## gelbergirl

Vacation


----------



## Straight-Laced

Woman in Gold


----------



## jules 8

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation


----------



## Moirai

jules 8 said:


> Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation



How was it? Better than the last one?


----------



## jules 8

Moirai said:


> How was it? Better than the last one?



I didn't see the last one, as I'm not a huge tom cruise fan, but K loved this movie! It was great, lots of car chase scenes, action, humor, and a good plot


----------



## gelbergirl

Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation


----------



## Moirai

jules 8 said:


> I didn't see the last one, as I'm not a huge tom cruise fan, but K loved this movie! It was great, lots of car chase scenes, action, humor, and a good plot



Thanks! Good to hear. I'm a Mission Impossible fan


----------



## jules 8

Moirai said:


> Thanks! Good to hear. I'm a Mission Impossible fan



 I am too now !


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Mission Impossibe : Rogue Nation


----------



## pinkkitten74

Paper towns


----------



## Iluvbags

The Cobbler.
Surprisingly good


----------



## amadea88

Evan Almighty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation ~ Simply AMAZING, so GREAT.

Never was a TC fan but am now.


----------



## amadea88

Grown Ups 2


----------



## sanmi

San Andreas.


----------



## amadea88

The Book Thief


----------



## amadea88

Secret Window


----------



## Moirai

Birdman


----------



## Straight-Laced

McFarland USA


----------



## 318Platinum

Lila & Eve


----------



## ScottyGal

Mission: Impossible  Rogue Nation


----------



## amadea88

Ted


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Get Hard.


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## sanmi

Hancock.


----------



## randr21

Minion


----------



## Kyokei

Oldboy.


----------



## amadea88

Life Of Pi


----------



## renzkat

Inside Out


----------



## amadea88

Barney's Version


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Focus


----------



## jules 8

Fantastic Four...it was not so fantastic


----------



## Serva1

Amy Winehouse documentary


----------



## JCMB

The age of Adelaine


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 3


----------



## gelbergirl

The Gift


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> The Gift



Was it good!? (Without revealing anything ) ....I'm seeing this Thursday


----------



## gelbergirl

jules 8 said:


> Was it good!? (Without revealing anything ) ....I'm seeing this Thursday



psychological thriller.  there were no other movies I wanted to see and I went in cold.
so I would say good.


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> psychological thriller.  there were no other movies I wanted to see and I went in cold.
> so I would say good.



Thank you . I'm looking forwards to seeing it


----------



## amadea88

The Fast And The Furious:  Tokyo Drift


----------



## frick&frack

Descendants


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## Moirai

frick&frack said:


> Pride & Prejudice



My favorite love story. Always gives me a happy feeling after watching it.


----------



## Moirai

jules 8 said:


> Fantastic Four...it was not so fantastic



Haha. That's too bad, some great young actors there.


----------



## sr1856

made of honor


----------



## amadea88

Contraband


----------



## frick&frack

Moirai said:


> My favorite love story. Always gives me a happy feeling after watching it.




Mine too [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

Ghost busters


----------



## qudz104

Age of adaline, good actually!


----------



## frick&frack

Jack Reacher


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation. Excellent movie.


----------



## amadea88

Mud


----------



## Straight-Laced

Finding Vivian Maier


----------



## SummerMango

Kite Runner
Kingsman
Mission Impossible - Rouge Nation
71


----------



## skyqueen

You're Next...actually good and gory!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Taken 3


----------



## gelbergirl

12 Years a Slave


----------



## Cindi

Unfinished Business - I think all the funny parts were in the previews. It was just ok.


----------



## amadea88

What Maisie Knew


----------



## ScottyGal

Pixels


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ricki and the Flash ~ worst movie ever


----------



## Linz379

The Wedding Singer


----------



## amadea88

Haywire


----------



## Meeka41

Notorious-Alfred Hitchcock 
Taxi driver [emoji596]
Raging bull


----------



## gelbergirl

Ratatouille


----------



## JCMB

Dark places


----------



## Dany_37

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## frick&frack

Ghost busters


----------



## amadea88

Collateral Damage


----------



## frick&frack

The Goonies


----------



## sanmi

I am Legend


----------



## Caz71

Diary of a whimpy kid with son


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

The Avengers: Age of Ultron.


----------



## deltalady

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## amadea88

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Do you Believe?


----------



## Cindi

I'll Follow You Down - boring


----------



## frick&frack

Theory of everything


----------



## Meeka41

The Stanford prison exspiriment


----------



## gr8onteej

Straight Out Of Compton!


----------



## Manchoo78

Straight Outta Compton - great!


----------



## amadea88

Now You See Me


----------



## frick&frack

Xmen days of futures past


----------



## sanmi

Face Off


----------



## Weekend shopper

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Scully Piper

Fantastic Four


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 3


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Gift. Really good!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Little Boy


----------



## amadea88

Runaway Bride


----------



## amadea88

The Grey


----------



## amadea88

Man On A Ledge


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> The Stanford prison exspiriment




I was just thinking about you. Do you like Bette Davis? A few years ago I focused on watching all (or most [emoji6]) of her movies. My favorites are Jezebel and Mr Skeffington.


----------



## needloub

Selma


----------



## purseprincess32

Insurgent


----------



## gelbergirl

Southpaw


----------



## kateincali

Rudderless


----------



## amadea88

One For The Money


----------



## Msbuffy100

X-men


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## BRMarcy697

The matrix


----------



## gelbergirl

Back on Board: Greg Louganis


----------



## amadea88

Coriolanus


----------



## tohellwiththis

Death Becomes Her


----------



## coconutsboston

The Theory of Everything


----------



## Caz71

Ferris buellers day off


----------



## Cindi

The Longest Ride - I liked it.


----------



## sanmi

The Last Exorcism.


----------



## coconutsboston

The Lucky One


----------



## frick&frack

The wedding ringer


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dear Zachery


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the lost


----------



## amadea88

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## sanmi

Ted.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Amy


----------



## jules 8

Ricki and the Flash


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ricki and the Flash - walked out of it.


----------



## frick&frack

Old school


----------



## misstrine85

Irrational man - loved it!


----------



## Manchoo78

Mission Impossible 5


----------



## rutabaga

Harlem Nights


----------



## amadea88

One For The Money


----------



## JLJRN

Trainwreck

Loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Irrational Man


----------



## amadea88

Big Miracle


----------



## clu13

The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## gelbergirl

American Ultra


----------



## Freckles1

John Wick


----------



## sr1856

john wick


----------



## sanmi

Spy Kids.


----------



## amadea88

Chronicle


----------



## Moirai

The Avengers


----------



## amadea88

Journey 2: The Mysterious Island


----------



## LilySmith

Blended


----------



## Sweetpea83

If I Stay.


----------



## gelbergirl

No Escape


----------



## purseprincess32

The White Lion- Amazing story and produced by The Lion Whisperer Kevin Richardson.


----------



## amadea88

Rampart


----------



## skyqueen

Murder on the Orient Express [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## IndigoRose

Wild Wild West


----------



## frick&frack

Persuasion


----------



## kateincali

san andreas


----------



## ScottyGal

Zombieland


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious


----------



## amadea88

Safe House


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 1


----------



## gelbergirl

The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> The Man from U.N.C.L.E.



Did you enjoy it ?   I saw it and liked it...I think there's a sequel comming


----------



## gelbergirl

jules 8 said:


> Did you enjoy it ?   I saw it and liked it...I think there's a sequel comming



I liked it!!


----------



## BRMarcy697

Birdman


----------



## coconutsboston

Poison Ivy: The Last Seduction


----------



## amadea88

Premium Rush


----------



## kateincali

z for zachariah


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chappie.


----------



## Straight-Laced

A Most Wanted Man


----------



## Caz71

Avatar


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 3


----------



## tohellwiththis

Ohhh Aragorn [emoji169][emoji5]&#65039;



frick&frack said:


> Lotr 3


----------



## frick&frack

tohellwiththis said:


> Ohhh Aragorn [emoji169][emoji5]&#65039;




[emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

tohellwiththis said:


> Ohhh Aragorn [emoji169][emoji5]&#65039;





frick&frack said:


> [emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;



Aragorn is the perfect hero/king, but it's Legolas for me. He makes everything look so easy. Wish they included more scenes of Faramir and Eowyn - another great couple.


----------



## tohellwiththis

Legolas is my sisters favorite as well.
And I much prefer the scruffy Aragorn the strider to the heavily bearded King version of him [emoji57]



Moirai said:


> Aragorn is the perfect hero/king, but it's Legolas for me. He makes everything look so easy. Wish they included more scenes of Faramir and Eowyn - another great couple.


----------



## frick&frack

Moirai said:


> Aragorn is the perfect hero/king, but it's Legolas for me. He makes everything look so easy. Wish they included more scenes of Faramir and Eowyn - another great couple.




Love Faramir & Eowyn. The book describes their relationship. They're my favorite couple in the series.


----------



## frick&frack

tohellwiththis said:


> Legolas is my sisters favorite as well.
> And I much prefer the scruffy Aragorn the strider to the heavily bearded King version of him [emoji57]




Agree about scruffy Aragorn. I'd choose him over Legolas any day of the week. I have to say that Faramir is my favorite though. He has such strong character & convictions despite his father & circumstances. Aragorn is an extremely close second...especially because we get to know him so much better.


----------



## tohellwiththis

Yes, Faramir definitely had a limited screen time on LOTR.
Still, might give Viggo's PA a call and ask if he's up for some role playing [emoji23]



frick&frack said:


> Agree about scruffy Aragorn. I'd choose him over Legolas any day of the week. I have to say that Faramir is my favorite though. He has such strong character & convictions despite his father & circumstances. Aragorn is an extremely close second...especially because we get to know him so much better.


----------



## frick&frack

tohellwiththis said:


> Yes, Faramir definitely had a limited screen time on LOTR.
> Still, might give Viggo's PA a call and ask if he's up for some role playing [emoji23]




[emoji7][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

frick&frack said:


> Love Faramir & Eowyn. The book describes their relationship. They're my favorite couple in the series.





frick&frack said:


> Agree about scruffy Aragorn. I'd choose him over Legolas any day of the week. I have to say that Faramir is my favorite though. He has such strong character & convictions despite his father & circumstances. Aragorn is an extremely close second...especially because we get to know him so much better.



I love Faramir and Eowyn too; they are such strong and honorable characters, perfect match. I didn't realize they were a couple until I looked into why Eowyn was looking so happy staying next to Faramir at the coronation. So glad it worked out for her after reject from Aragorn and death of her father.



tohellwiththis said:


> Yes, Faramir definitely had a limited screen time on LOTR.
> Still, might give Viggo's PA a call and ask if he's up for some role playing [emoji23]



:lolots:


----------



## Moirai

The Avengers 1


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitman: Agent 47


----------



## OPIGyrl

Need for Speed.


----------



## frick&frack

Moirai said:


> I love Faramir and Eowyn too; they are such strong and honorable characters, perfect match. I didn't realize they were a couple until I looked into why Eowyn was looking so happy staying next to Faramir at the coronation. So glad it worked out for her after reject from Aragorn and death of her father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Yes. They got close while recovering from their injuries during the fighting for Gondor. (FYI: Theodin, King of Rohan, was Eowyn's uncle [emoji6])


----------



## Meeka41

Southpaw


----------



## amadea88

Peeples


----------



## Moirai

frick&frack said:


> Yes. They got close while recovering from their injuries during the fighting for Gondor. (FYI: Theodin, King of Rohan, was Eowyn's uncle [emoji6])



Yes, he was Eowyn's uncle, not father; realized my error after posting


----------



## Straight-Laced

Wild


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley
Dead Poets Society


----------



## Chinese Warrior

gelbergirl said:


> The Talented Mr. Ripley
> Dead Poets Society




Two great movies!


----------



## frzsri

frick&frack said:


> Agree about scruffy Aragorn. I'd choose him over Legolas any day of the week. I have to say that Faramir is my favorite though. He has such strong character & convictions despite his father & circumstances. Aragorn is an extremely close second...especially because we get to know him so much better.




Wonderful to see all the Aragorn love on this thread. I prefer the scruffy version too[emoji1]. My favorite scene of him must be in LOTR: The Two Towers, when he returned 'from the dead' to help defend Helm's Deep. Chills I tell ya!
Can't count the times I've read the book. 

Back to topic: HP Goblet of Fire, another favorite series of mine.


----------



## frick&frack

frzsri said:


> Wonderful to see all the Aragorn love on this thread. I prefer the scruffy version too[emoji1]. My favorite scene of him must be in LOTR: The Two Towers, when he returned 'from the dead' to help defend Helm's Deep. Chills I tell ya!
> Can't count the times I've read the book.
> 
> Back to topic: HP Goblet of Fire, another favorite series of mine.




Yes, great scene. He's fantastic in that whole battle. 

Love HP too!


----------



## sanmi

Dark water


----------



## ScottyGal

The Departed


----------



## Cbisme

Mean Girls (for the thousandth time)


----------



## frick&frack

The Hobbit 1


----------



## ScottyGal

Horrible Bosses


----------



## amadea88

The Hangover Part 3


----------



## lil_peanut

Straight Outta Compton
(Loved it even though I know it wasn't completely accurate)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in our Stars


----------



## sanmi

Rise of the guardians.


----------



## amadea88

Before Midnight


----------



## frick&frack

sanmi said:


> Rise of the guardians.




How did you like it? (It's one of my favorites)


----------



## kawal

sardarji


----------



## frick&frack

Mirrorball


----------



## kate6sorchensky

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## gelbergirl

A Walk in the Woods


----------



## Meeka41

Gone with the wind.....I just want one of those dresses for an amazing twirl[emoji2][emoji16][emoji126]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Gone with the wind.....I just want one of those dresses for an amazing twirl[emoji2][emoji16][emoji126]




It might be my favorite movie of all time [emoji7]


----------



## Meeka41

frick&frack said:


> It might be my favorite movie of all time [emoji7]




Yes ....they say great minds think alike [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## frick&frack

Meeka41 said:


> Yes ....they say great minds think alike [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]




 [emoji8]


----------



## amadea88

The East


----------



## amadea88

Priceless


----------



## mchen37

The Internship


----------



## Meeka41

Mommie dearest


----------



## gelbergirl

Larry Crowne


----------



## gelbergirl

Lost In Translation


----------



## amadea88

Perfect On Paper


----------



## kateincali

Southpaw


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## amadea88

America's Sweethearts


----------



## perlefine

The maze runner


----------



## yellowbernie

To Kill a Mockingbird on netflix


----------



## frick&frack

Wild


----------



## JCMB

Southpaw


----------



## tohellwiththis

Liar Liar w/Jim Carrey. 300 years old, but still as good as ever.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The man from UNCLE! Super entertaining!!


----------



## frick&frack

First Knight


----------



## jules 8

Chinese Warrior said:


> The man from UNCLE! Super entertaining!!



LOVED this movie too


----------



## jules 8

Southpaw ...awesome movie


----------



## jules 8

JCMB said:


> Southpaw



Did you like it ?


----------



## Meeka41

American ultra


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior and I was an interesting movie about Raf Simon's first haute couture collection for Christine Dior in 2012. The fresh flowers as background walls in every room for that fashion show were absolutely spectacular!


----------



## amadea88

Stuck In Love


----------



## sanmi

Jaws


----------



## Meeka41

The out of towners(1970)[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gelbergirl

Sleepless in Seattle
12 Years A Slave
Dead Poets Society
Lee Daniels The Butler
Titanic


----------



## bisbee

Grandma.  Lily Tomlin should win an Oscar for this film.


----------



## michellem

Unbroken


----------



## Weekend shopper

War Room


----------



## amadea88

Before Midnight


----------



## Sweetpea83

'71.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## Midge S

Watching Age of Ultron on Prime.   It really is kinda boring, now that I see it for the second time.


----------



## misstrine85

I am Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Monoi

Magic Mike xxl and it was bad


----------



## gelbergirl

Monoi said:


> Magic Mike xxl and it was bad



so, so bad.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Wild with Reese Witherspoon. She was so good in it! I've never really respected her acting but dang, she can pull off Legally Blonde and this?! Amazing. This movie was moving. Made me cry.


----------



## amadea88

Brick Mansions


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## amadea88

The East


----------



## gelbergirl

Titanic


----------



## frick&frack

Oh brother where art thou?


----------



## Monoi

Enemy - good movie


----------



## amadea88

The Lone Ranger


----------



## amadea88

Season Of The Witch


----------



## Mayfly285

Paper Towns with DD and friend!


----------



## frick&frack

Broken flowers


----------



## sanmi

Maleficent


----------



## ScottyGal

Anchorman 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Natural Born Killers


----------



## amadea88

Despicable Me 2


----------



## frick&frack

Toy story 2


----------



## Cindi

Age of Adeline - I thought it was boring. They could have done so much more with it.


----------



## frick&frack

Night at the museum 3


----------



## Scully Piper

Maleficent...again  I just love that movie.


----------



## coconutsboston

We Are Marshall


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scully Piper said:


> Maleficent...again  I just love that movie.




Love that movie too!


----------



## Straight-Laced

A Serious Man


----------



## amadea88

Rio 2


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The latest Mission Impossible and Predestination starring Ethan Hawke. Very interesting movie plot.


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Perfect Guy


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Visit, good but very strange.


----------



## coconutsboston

Friends With Kids


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## purseprincess32

Jupiter Rising and The Age of Adaline. The Age of Adaline reminds me of the Time Traveler's Wife.


----------



## amadea88

The Campaign


----------



## legalbeagle

inside out


----------



## Fran0421

Maze runner : scorch trials


----------



## sanmi

Dracula Untold


----------



## ScottyGal

The Visit


----------



## amadea88

Grown Ups 2


----------



## Freckles1

The Station Agent. -I'd forgotten how sweet this movie is...


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## frick&frack

Maleficent


----------



## JCMB

To kill a mockingbird [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## .jourdyn.

Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## amadea88

Girl Most Likely


----------



## absolutpink

Furious 7


----------



## frick&frack

The secret life of Walter Mitty


----------



## amadea88

Kaboom


----------



## purseprincess32

Pitch Perfect


----------



## gelbergirl

Gone Girl


----------



## amadea88

Act Of Valor


----------



## sanmi

Open Water.


----------



## peace43

St. Vincent


----------



## amadea88

Jack The Giant Slayer


----------



## jules 8

Black Mass


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Absolutely Nothing. Slapstick comedy, I quite enjoy it on a relaxing Sunday morning. And I cannot get enough of Simon Pegg's British accent!


----------



## gelbergirl

Everest


----------



## gelbergirl

Z for Zachariah


----------



## Meeka41

Visit


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> Everest



Was it good, did you like it ?


----------



## amadea88

Cedar Rapids


----------



## sanmi

Airborne


----------



## dooneybaby

Just finished watching Nightingale, starring David Oyelowo. Boy, was it hard getting into this guy's head.


----------



## gelbergirl

jules 8 said:


> Was it good, did you like it ?



I thought it was good.  I remembered the news story from many years ago.
Such a hostile climate when climbing.


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> I thought it was good.  I remembered the news story from many years ago.
> Such a hostile climate when climbing.



 Thank you


----------



## amadea88

Gone


----------



## citruses

In theaters In the mood for Love


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Black Mass. Depp was excellent.


----------



## amadea88

Elizabethtown


----------



## dooneybaby

Just saw "Boyhood" Monday night. I enjoyed it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Under the Influence, a Keith Richards documentary about his love of American blues and jazz.  Good.


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## Bagbug

Black Mass with Johnny Depp.  Wait for Netflix


----------



## amadea88

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## kiss_p

Beetlejuice - still funny!


----------



## amadea88

Nanny McNee


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Good night, good luck


----------



## sanmi

Exorcist


----------



## ScottyGal

The Dictator


----------



## Meeka41

Cornbread earl and me
Everest


----------



## amadea88

The Wolverine


----------



## hermes_lemming

Magic Mike XXL


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mr. Holmes


----------



## frick&frack

Identity thief


----------



## amadea88

Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Year One.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Black Mass


----------



## jules 8

The Intern and The Green Inferno


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Knight of cups


----------



## floatinglili

Oddball. Australian film about a maremma dog that saves a penguin colony. Based on true story!!


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & prejudice


----------



## coconutsboston

The Words


----------



## amadea88

Being Flynn


----------



## frick&frack

The avengers


----------



## Waffle65

The Green Inferno


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Intern :yawn:


----------



## Msbuffy100

Black Mass,   It was just OK.   I think Christopher Walken would have played him better.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Age of Adaline


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Black Mass


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 4


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious


----------



## amadea88

Blue Jasmine


----------



## frick&frack

Persuasion


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Everest, what a nail-biter


----------



## amadea88

Playing It Cool


----------



## frick&frack

As you like it


----------



## mollyfabs

Air


----------



## gelbergirl

The Intern


----------



## amadea88

Red 2


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America 2


----------



## jen_sparro

Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials


----------



## Weekend shopper

Everest


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Pitch perfect 1&2; not as funny as I imagine it to be.


----------



## Caz71

The Visit. I liked it. Didnt rate well. Loved the twist


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

San Andreas


----------



## pquiles

Instructions Not Included.


----------



## gelbergirl

Pawn Sacrifice


----------



## amadea88

We're The Millers


----------



## mollyfabs

The Visit


----------



## coconutsboston

Thinner


----------



## amadea88

Unknown


----------



## coconutsboston

The Shining


----------



## sanmi

The karate kid.


----------



## ScottyGal

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Martian


----------



## amadea88

Freaky Friday


----------



## coconutsboston

Unauthorized Beverly Hills 90210 Story


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Black Mass; I swear Kevin Bacon did not age a single day!


----------



## Caz71

Sound of Music


----------



## frick&frack

American Sniper


----------



## GhstDreamer

Mission Impossible Rogue Nation


----------



## sr1856

treasure inn.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Walk


----------



## amadea88

Into The Storm


----------



## purseprincess32

The Martian 3D- I loved the book and the movie was incredible! Matt Damon did a wonderful job in his portrayal of Mark Watney. No other actor could play this role but Matt.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

purseprincess32 said:


> The Martian 3D- I loved the book and the movie was incredible! Matt Damon did a wonderful job in his portrayal of Mark Watney. No other actor could play this role but Matt.



Just saw this today as well, it was so good! Loved it.


----------



## jules 8

The Martian....I loved it too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interstellar
Jurassic World
Ted 2


----------



## Meeka41

Black mass


----------



## Meeka41

Chinese Warrior said:


> Black Mass; I swear Kevin Bacon did not age a single day!




I said these exact words ...he looks the same


----------



## gelbergirl

The Unauthorized Beverly Hills, 90210 Story


----------



## Carson123

gelbergirl said:


> The Unauthorized Beverly Hills, 90210 Story




Watched this last night. Omg it was so bad [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## amadea88

The Mexican


----------



## Cindi

Reclaim - It was really good. So sad to know that child trafficking is real and happens to millions of children a year.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sicario, was good. Emily Blunt was great.


----------



## frick&frack

Eragon


----------



## sanmi

Predators


----------



## amadea88

Project X


----------



## Sweetpea83

In Your Eyes.


----------



## sanmi

Dark waters.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Martian


----------



## amadea88

Delivery Man


----------



## wantitneedit

Man Up - Lake Bell and Simon Pegg.  Loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

As you like it


----------



## amadea88

Tim & Eric's Billion Dollar Move


----------



## frick&frack

Sahara


----------



## gelbergirl

Unbroken


----------



## kateincali

Before I Disappear


----------



## gelbergirl

Breach


----------



## Meeka41

The Martian


----------



## amadea88

The Book Thief


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Martian


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sicario; I enjoyed it very much. Emily Blunt and Benecio were great.


----------



## Caz71

The Village


----------



## Sweetpea83

Z for Zachariah
Minions


----------



## sanmi

Face off


----------



## coconutsboston

The Haunting in Connecticut: 2


----------



## ScottyGal

The Intern


----------



## amadea88

The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button
Sir Vincent


----------



## kateincali

Paper Towns


----------



## frick&frack

Focus


----------



## sanmi

Juno


----------



## Sweetpea83

Southpaw.


----------



## roshe

The Martian.


----------



## gelbergirl

World Trade Center


----------



## jules 8

The Walk


----------



## justwatchin

The Martian


----------



## gelbergirl

Steve Jobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cop Car.


----------



## frick&frack

Pan [emoji7]


----------



## amadea88

The Gambler


----------



## Meeka41

The hidden


----------



## Caz71

Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## Cindi

Air - It was boring and dumb. Don't bother.


----------



## rutabaga

The Martian


----------



## michellem

Grace of Monaco


----------



## amadea88

The Cobbler


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Conjuring.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

The Visit


----------



## Caz71

pinkngreenpurse said:


> The Visit



Did u like it. I did!


----------



## amadea88

Paranoia


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Caz71 said:


> Did u like it. I did!




Yes....it was funny


----------



## amadea88

Friends With Kids


----------



## coconutsboston

Leave Her to Heaven


----------



## tbbigfans

maze run 2


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## amadea88

The Family


----------



## ScottyGal

Babadook


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridge of Spies


----------



## amadea88

Prisoners


----------



## chessmont

The Martian


----------



## frick&frack

Still Alice


----------



## ScottyGal

Insidious


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 1


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Bridge of spies, starring Tom Hanks. He is aging very gracefully.


----------



## gelbergirl

99 Homes


----------



## amadea88

Salmon Fishing In The Yemen


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## Straight-Laced

Win Win


----------



## jules 8

Pixars Inside Out


----------



## Meeka41

Sicario


----------



## gelbergirl

Black Mass


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Breakfast Club.


----------



## amadea88

The Mask Of Zorro


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7


----------



## coconutsboston

GI Jane


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## amadea88

Hall Pass


----------



## Moniica1

She's Funny That Way


----------



## frick&frack

Green lantern


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## gelbergirl

Captivated The Trials of Pamela Smart


----------



## amadea88

The Social Network


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## frick&frack

American Sniper


----------



## cheapsk8

Into the woods


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in our Stars


----------



## Meeka41

Beyond the forest
Who's afraid of Virginia Woolf


----------



## amadea88

A Thousand Words


----------



## BRMarcy697

Back to the future 2


----------



## frick&frack

Much ado about nothing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Story of Luke.


----------



## justwatchin

Bridge of Spies


----------



## amadea88

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## Linz379

Dirty Dancing


----------



## sanmi

The Amityville Horror


----------



## Caz71

sanmi said:


> The Amityville Horror



The new or original one. Luv the movies. .i also saw the real house in ny


----------



## amadea88

Bright Star


----------



## hellokimmiee

Syrup


----------



## judgmentalmodel

Pan and it was awesome


----------



## frick&frack

^it sure was!


Sleepy hollow


----------



## Peichern Tan

She's funny that way[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## gelbergirl

Sicario


----------



## LovingLV81

The Christmas card


----------



## amadea88

Lockout


----------



## chessmont

Bridge of Spies - fantastic!


----------



## Cindi

Jurassic World - it was just ok. I think I would have skipped it but I will watch almost anything with Chris Pratt. lol


----------



## Caz71

The Ruins


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Walk in 3D. OMG, it took 5 years off us; it was as good as walking on the rope ourselves!!


----------



## sanmi

Caz71 said:


> The new or original one. Luv the movies. .i also saw the real house in ny



Yes the movie is pretty scary..


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## gelbergirl

The Perfect Girlfriend (Lifetime)


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## amadea88

Darling Companion


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Steve Jobs ~ great.


----------



## gelbergirl

Titanic
To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar


----------



## frick&frack

Blended


----------



## amadea88

Prisoners


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## frick&frack

Addams family


----------



## chessmont

gelbergirl said:


> The Talented Mr. Ripley



Love that movie!  Have it on my iPad...


----------



## frick&frack

Frankenweenie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Misery.


----------



## amadea88

The Lucky One


----------



## gelbergirl

Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## frick&frack

Edward scissorhands


----------



## gelbergirl

Dracula (1931)


----------



## Weekend shopper

Woodlawn


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Harvest.


----------



## amadea88

Think Like A Man


----------



## frick&frack

Secret life of Walter Mitty


----------



## sanmi

Saving private Ryan


----------



## amadea88

The Five-Year Engagement


----------



## jen_sparro

The Man from UNCLE.


----------



## gelbergirl

Burnt


----------



## coconutsboston

The Craft


----------



## amadea88

The Raven


----------



## anthrosphere

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol. Great movie!


----------



## misstrine85

The Holiday


----------



## gelbergirl

Air Force One


----------



## Sweetpea83

Psycho.


----------



## Docjeun

Good Girls Go To Paris with Melvyn Douglas and Joan Blondell-a 1930  comedy, very witty and funny.  I've never heard of the actors just found this movie on youtube by accident.


----------



## Docjeun

And So It Goes starring Michael Douglas and Diane Keeton, very good imo
It's a comedy and a very moving one.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## amadea88

Iron Man 3


----------



## Cindi

Dark Places- not as good as the book. I was bored.


----------



## krissa

Spice World


----------



## ScottyGal

Avengers Age of Ultron


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus pocus


----------



## gelbergirl

Goodfellas


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Our Brand is Crisis ~ walked out of this movie. Yes, it was that bad.


----------



## jules 8

Everest


----------



## jules 8

Actually,  it was The Shining


----------



## amadea88

Arthur


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## sanmi

Scream!


----------



## gelbergirl

Captain Philips
You, Me and Dupree


----------



## gelbergirl

The Bee Movie


----------



## amadea88

Gravity


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bridge of Spies &#128515;


----------



## Livia1

Watched Interstellar the other night ... oh, that was painful!


----------



## gelbergirl

Truth


----------



## frick&frack

It's the great pumpkin Charlie Brown


----------



## amadea88

Shutter Island


----------



## amadea88

Hanna


----------



## gelbergirl

Holy Man


----------



## princess621

Skyfall....getting ready for Spectre!


----------



## Samia

Inside out - loved it! Best animation I have seen in a while


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America


----------



## amadea88

Soul Surfer


----------



## sanmi

Thor


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Contact
Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## gelbergirl

Suffragette


----------



## ScottyGal

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## amadea88

Monte Carlo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Insidious 3. :giggles:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Spectre - Great.


----------



## amadea88

The Conspirator


----------



## frick&frack

Ice age 3


----------



## citruses

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## jules 8

Pan...delightfull movie


----------



## ScottyGal

Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is 40.


----------



## Meeka41

Sweetpea83 said:


> This is 40.




Me too ..


----------



## frick&frack

Tangled


----------



## frick&frack

Sleeping Beauty [emoji175]


----------



## amadea88

Water For Elephants


----------



## sanmi

Hellboy


----------



## Chinese Warrior

James Bond. Daniel Craig is so hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon


----------



## gelbergirl

The Last Castle


----------



## Freckles1

Southpaw


----------



## Freckles1

Chinese Warrior said:


> James Bond. Daniel Craig is so hot!!!!!!!!




Yes he is


----------



## amadea88

Fast Five


----------



## amadea88

The Ghost Writer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Orphan.


----------



## sanmi

Open Water


----------



## blingbaby

The Dressmaker.  Awesome.


----------



## lasvegasann

Peanuts Movie


----------



## Meeka41

Saving private Ryan [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17][emoji631]


----------



## amadea88

21 Jump Street


----------



## gelbergirl

Hearts in Atlantis


----------



## amadea88

Jeff, Who Lives At Home


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Martian.


----------



## coconutsboston

Miracle


----------



## Arlene619

Insidious 3. I guess I'm too old to enjoy these type of movies nowadays lol


----------



## Docjeun

Spectre 
The new James Bond, action scenes were good, the rest was so so imo


----------



## Arlene619

Has anyone watched the  Martian?? I get one movie night a month and I was wondering if it's worth the trip? Thanks


----------



## frick&frack

The Goonies


----------



## Cindi

American Sniper finally, Wow it was a great movie and sometimes hard to watch. Bradley Cooper was outstanding.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ant-Man.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Woodlawn.    It was fantastic.


----------



## Docjeun

Arlene619 said:


> Has anyone watched the  Martian?? I get one movie night a month and I was wondering if it's worth the trip? Thanks



I'm wondering about that too


----------



## amadea88

The Age Of Adaline
5 Flights Up


----------



## frick&frack

Some like it hot [emoji175]


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Arlene619 said:


> Has anyone watched the  Martian?? I get one movie night a month and I was wondering if it's worth the trip? Thanks


Just came back from watching it. I liked it a lot  
But it's mostly Matt Damon so if someone doesn't like him I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Docjeun

Delivery Man starring Vince Vaughn, I think it's the only movie I've ever seen him in where I actually liked his character.  He did a good job and the movie was good.


----------



## gelbergirl

The 33


----------



## bakeacookie

Spectre


----------



## frick&frack

National treasure


----------



## Docjeun

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Just came back from watching it. I liked it a lot
> But it's mostly Matt Damon so if someone doesn't like him I wouldn't recommend it.




Thank you!


----------



## gelbergirl

Spotlight


----------



## trefusisgirl

Spy with Melissa Mccarthy myself and my 18 year old son laughed all the way through funniest thing we've seen in years.


----------



## Cindi

Magic Mike XXL - they didn't even bother to pretend there was a plot to this one. lol


----------



## clu13

Spectre


----------



## Sweetpea83

While You Were Sleeping.


----------



## sanmi

Transformers


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Spectre


----------



## Docjeun

The story of Audrey Hepburn
Roman Holiday


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wedding Planner


----------



## Cindi

San Andreas - Pretty good for a disaster movie..


----------



## ScottyGal

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay, Part 2


----------



## pmburk

Re-watching _Rocky_ on Netflix right now. Love that movie!


----------



## TokyoBound

Sicario.  Best movie that was released this year imo.


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## sanmi

Final Destination


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ted 2


----------



## 19flowers

Spectre


----------



## gelbergirl

By the Sea


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> By the Sea



May I ask how it was?


----------



## randr21

Mockingjay part 2 and spectre


----------



## coconutsboston

50 Shades of Grey...I plead the 5th.  I had a sick dog and didn't realize it was on.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> May I ask how it was?



While watching it, I felt it was a bit of a relationship mystery.
Others described it melancholy.  It kept my interest. I'll say it was ok.


----------



## jules 8

Burnt...I really enjoyed it


----------



## frick&frack

Sex & the city


----------



## coconutsboston

The Moon is Blue


----------



## coconutsboston

The Pirate


----------



## gelbergirl

Alfred Hitchcock's Notorious


----------



## frick&frack

Watching The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Kalimero

Spectre


----------



## gelbergirl

Brooklyn


----------



## Docjeun

Miracle on 34th Street.
Wow, Dillon McDermott was gorgeous!


----------



## Cindi

Selfless - it was long and boring.


----------



## frick&frack

Peanuts Movie


----------



## Docjeun

A family Thanksgiving, very light just a so so Hallmark movie.  I was playing a game at the same time, lol


----------



## Gabriela Rose

Crimson Peak . Breathaking visually and AMAZING wardrobe. But story was a little weak I thought.


----------



## michellem

Spectre


----------



## Docjeun

The Seven Year Hitch


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars IV


----------



## kaitydid

Hunger Games:  Mockingjay Part 2


----------



## michellem

Hunger games: mockingjay part 2


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars V


----------



## sanmi

Dark Waters


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Trainwreck


----------



## galex101404

Batman begins


----------



## Docjeun

We're No Angels-1955-cute xmas movie with Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## Meeka41

99 homes


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hundred Foot Journey


----------



## coconutsboston

I Smile Back


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Spotlight


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars IV


----------



## gelbergirl

Home Alone


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Man from UNCLE


----------



## Peichern Tan

Legally blonde 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Victor Frankenstein


----------



## Sweetpea83

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Man from UNCLE




Same here..nice eye candy. Lame movie.


----------



## sanmi

Home Alone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Same here..nice eye candy. Lame movie.*



Totally!!!! 

Okay back to topic....


----------



## frick&frack

Once


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego Movie


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Re-watched SPY again. Great movie, wish they'd consider doing a sequel!


----------



## amadea88

Entre Amis
Daddy or Mommy
Connase, Princesse des coeurs


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Secret in their eyes. Great acting.


----------



## gelbergirl

Roman Holiday


----------



## Moniica1

gelbergirl said:


> Roman Holiday




Love Roman holiday. 

New James Bond movie


----------



## amadea88

Sarah's Key


----------



## amadea88

Crazy, Stupid Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stuck in Love.


----------



## sanmi

Face Off


----------



## amadea88

Lincoln


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## sozee20

Spectre


----------



## amadea88

The Thirteenth Floor


----------



## gelbergirl

Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Sweetpea83

India's Daughter. (documentary)


----------



## frick&frack

Elf [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]


----------



## amadea88

In Their Skin


----------



## amadea88

Gravity


----------



## frick&frack

Scrooged


----------



## Cindi

The Gift - pretty good


----------



## katherinexo

The Night Before ! 

It's with Seth Rogan and Dave and James Franco. Super funny and had a cute and meaningful message at the end about friendship and growing up, which I think people would like


----------



## frick&frack

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Home Alone 2.

Oh, how I adore Kevin and the first two movies  :santawave:


----------



## frick&frack

All the king's men


----------



## amadea88

Last Vegas


----------



## sanmi

Happy Feet..


----------



## gelbergirl

Creed


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas Vacation


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Best Offer.


----------



## Meeka41

The best offer


----------



## amadea88

The Firm


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa clause


----------



## gelbergirl

The Night Before


----------



## amadea88

The Change-Up


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spanglish.


----------



## amadea88

A Single Shot


----------



## Msbuffy100

The Nutty Professor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sniper.


----------



## gelbergirl

Trumbo


----------



## amadea88

Step Up All In


----------



## sanmi

Bring it On.


----------



## yellowbernie

Dolly Partons, Coat of Many Colors...last night very good movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

yellowbernie said:


> Dolly Partons, Coat of Many Colors...last night very good movie.




I missed it.
Was it very much like the song? That song is very emotional, glad a movie was made.


----------



## yellowbernie

gelbergirl said:


> I missed it.
> Was it very much like the song? That song is very emotional, glad a movie was made.


Hi, yes it was all about when she was little and her momma made her the coat of many colors. I'm sure they will replay it. She narrates it.


----------



## amadea88

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## gelbergirl

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## amadea88

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## manons88

Hachi: a dog's tale


----------



## coconutsboston

A Very Harold & Kumar Christmas


----------



## gelbergirl

Face/Off


----------



## frick&frack

Aloha


----------



## gelbergirl

Brooklyn


----------



## frick&frack

Insurgent


----------



## sanmi

Miss Congeniality


----------



## amadea88

Night At The Museum:  Battle Of The Smithsonian


----------



## jules 8

The Shining


----------



## frick&frack

Arthur Christmas


----------



## Kerulean

The Imitation Game.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek


----------



## amadea88

Meet The Fockers


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek 2


----------



## amadea88

Atonement


----------



## monksmom

The Man Who Came to Dinner


----------



## dooneybaby

The Last King of Scotland, about Ugandan dictator Idi Amin.
I had never seen it before. It gave me chills.


----------



## girlfriday17

Polar Express but tomorrow Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## amadea88

Riddick


----------



## frick&frack

Get hard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It Follows.


----------



## amadea88

Labor Day


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Little Death.


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars The Force Awakens


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lion king.  :cry:


----------



## Meeka41

Room


----------



## coconutsboston

Coming to America


----------



## amadea88

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## gelbergirl

A Perfect Murder
The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## skyqueen

White Christmas


----------



## coconutsboston

Ace Ventura Pet Detective


----------



## Sweetpea83

Reservation Road.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Danish Girl


----------



## anthrosphere

gelbergirl said:


> The Danish Girl




Lucky!!!! I have to wait until Christmas to watch this movie. Did you like it?


----------



## gelbergirl

anthrosphere said:


> Lucky!!!! I have to wait until Christmas to watch this movie. Did you like it?



Thumbs up.   I ran to go see it - they are making a fuss about this one and I can see why.  Enjoy!


----------



## anthrosphere

gelbergirl said:


> Thumbs up.   I ran to go see it - they are making a fuss about this one and I can see why.  Enjoy!




Yay! I'm so glad to hear you like it!! I just checked Fandango to see if I can buy advance tickets, but then I realized that none of my theaters are playing this movie!! How unfair. The movie's Facebook said it will be playing nationwide on Xmas, but I guess that doesn't mean it's playing everywhere. I'm so bummed!


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th street (original)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## amadea88

Step Up All In


----------



## Meeka41

The Revenant....soooo good Leonardo D. Was great


----------



## Cindi

Chappie - it was long and boring and dumb.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Drive.


----------



## coconutsboston

Legally Blonde


----------



## Msbuffy100

Saw Star wars this morning, and was just watching Home Alone.


----------



## ScottyGal

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## randr21

Star wars force awakens


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th street (new)


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Miracle on 34th street (original)


 


frick&frack said:


> Miracle on 34th street (new)


Me, too...great minds! I prefer the original.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Me, too...great minds! I prefer the original.




Me too. I didn't love the colorized version, but it wasn't too distracting (like some colorized version are). I prefer the original original...black & white. 

I noticed you watched White Christmas. Can't wait to see that one.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Me too. I didn't love the colorized version, but it wasn't too distracting (like some colorized version are). I prefer the original original...black & white.
> 
> I noticed you watched White Christmas. Can't wait to see that one.


The original just seems so "innocent"...hard to explain. 
I love White Christmas and Vera-Ellen's outfits! That girl can dance! [emoji319]


----------



## gelbergirl

In the Heart of the Sea


----------



## bakeacookie

Star Wars: the force awakens


----------



## amadea88

The Spectacular Now


----------



## michellem

National lampoon's Christmas vacation


----------



## purseprincess32

Star Wars The Force Awakens 3D


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> The original just seems so "innocent"...hard to explain.
> I love White Christmas and Vera-Ellen's outfits! That girl can dance! [emoji319]




Agree on all counts [emoji6]


----------



## coconutsboston

Vacation


----------



## Sweetpea83

Blue Valentine.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lee Daniels The Butler


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Knock Knock


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## fifiluxe

Start Wars VII


----------



## fifiluxe

Spectre


----------



## fifiluxe

The Gift


----------



## fifiluxe

Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials


----------



## Meeka41

It's a wonderful life


----------



## frick&frack

A little chaos


----------



## amadea88

The Big Bounce


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th street (original)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gone Girl


----------



## Espinosa

In the Heart of the Sea, and Sisters.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hot Pursuit


----------



## amadea88

Her


----------



## frick&frack

Kingsman


----------



## gelbergirl

The Big Short


----------



## fifiluxe

One night at Mcool's


----------



## misstrine85

Forrest Gump


----------



## coconutsboston

28 Days


----------



## frick&frack

Elf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tracks.


----------



## gelbergirl

Miracle on 34th Street (1947)


----------



## michellem

Fred Claus


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julia w/Jane Fonda & Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## sanmi

Home Alone.


----------



## Livia1

Home Alone


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th street (1947 colorized)


----------



## coconutsboston

The Heartbreak Kid


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1408


----------



## michellem

The grinch (jim carrey version)


----------



## coconutsboston

Minions


----------



## ScottyGal

Bruce Almighty


----------



## michellem

Four Christmases


----------



## sanmi

Happy Feet


----------



## Meeka41

The Hateful Eight


----------



## dooneybaby

How many times am I going to watch "Dream Girls?"


----------



## dooneybaby

gelbergirl said:


> The Danish Girl


I want to see this so badly!
Eddie Redmayne is my new favorite actor! I just saw "The Theory of Everything" last night on TV. Amazing!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Howls moving castle


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the lost


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Minions


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Grinch


----------



## lizmil

The Santa Clause, before that The Music Man, currently 1776.


----------



## michellem

A Christmas carol


----------



## randr21

Up


----------



## manons88

Rio


----------



## Coco.lover

Joy


----------



## coconutsboston

Coat of Many Colors


----------



## anthrosphere

Big Hero 6. Such a cute movie!


----------



## lulu G.

The Intern


----------



## amadea88

Christmas Bounty


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas with the Kranks [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Box


----------



## amadea88

Priceless


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 1


----------



## Livia1

Watching The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## coconutsboston

An Officer & A Murderer


----------



## amadea88

Endless Love


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 6


----------



## lovehgss1

The Big Short...very good (disturbing tho)
Star Wars The Force Awakens.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7


----------



## zehamcat

The FORCE Awakens:robot:


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Fifty shades of grey


----------



## ScottyGal

Groundhog Day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last Night


----------



## amadea88

Gifted Hands


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Intern


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sisters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Joy


----------



## frick&frack

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## anthrosphere

The Danish Girl. Beautiful movie!


----------



## sthrncin

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

P.S. I love you. :cry:


----------



## ScottyGal

Spy


----------



## amadea88

The Expendables 3


----------



## frick&frack

27 dresses


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Joy


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Forgotten.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Simple Plan


----------



## amadea88

Dirty Harry


----------



## girlsnstilletos

The Pianist


----------



## frick&frack

The goonies


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Hateful Eight


----------



## sanmi

Open Water


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Force Awakens


----------



## ScottyGal

Maze Runner: Scorch Trials


----------



## jen_sparro

Bridge of Spies


----------



## coconutsboston

Secret Life of Bees


----------



## coconutsboston

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## gelbergirl

Joy


----------



## umlm

3 little pigs


----------



## amadea88

Total Recall


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Daddy's Home


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Long Short and decided that I'm in love with Christian Bale


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Hateful Eight


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Long Short and decided that I'm in love with Christian Bale



The Big Short!!!


----------



## Cindi

Goodnight Mommy- it was disturbing.


----------



## Peichern Tan

Spy


----------



## randr21

Bridge of Spies with Tom Hanks.  Such a talented negotiator.


----------



## gelbergirl

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## frick&frack

American sniper


----------



## coconutsboston

The Descent


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Star Wars


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sicario.


----------



## ScottyGal

2 Guns


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hateful Eight


----------



## Sophie-Rose

gelbergirl said:


> The Hateful Eight




Me too


----------



## randr21

The Martian


----------



## amadea88

Ice Age 3: Dawn Of The Dinosaurs


----------



## whtcldjd

star wars: the force awakens


----------



## Cindi

Star Wars - not really my kind of movie but my husband loved it. Said it was really well done with the feel of the earlier movies.


----------



## frick&frack

Get hard


----------



## toodlee

The Martian


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ice Age 3: Dawn Of The Dinosaurs


----------



## coconutsboston

Damaged


----------



## amadea88

One Day


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

National Treasure and National Treasure: Book of Secrets


----------



## frick&frack

Muppets Christmas Carol


----------



## Caz71

Psycho


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## Straight-Laced

Snow Falling on Cedars


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hateful Eight


----------



## coconutsboston

Freeway Killer


----------



## frick&frack

Second best marigold hotel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ted 2


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## coconutsboston

The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## amadea88

The Good Lie


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mr Holmes


----------



## Meeka41

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Caz71

The wedding singer with drew barrymore. Adam sandler.


----------



## Meeka41

Legends of the fall


----------



## gelbergirl

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## umlm

Joy


----------



## fifiluxe

Dadd's Home


----------



## fifiluxe

fifiluxe said:


> Dadd's Home



Daddy's Home


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Noah


----------



## amadea88

The Truman Show


----------



## fifiluxe

Night crawler


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7


----------



## coconutsboston

Titanic


----------



## sanmi

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## amadea88

The Bucket List


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Box


----------



## gelbergirl

Gone Girl
Bernie


----------



## Weekend shopper

Sisters


----------



## amadea88

Higher Ground


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Judge


----------



## gelbergirl

Daddy's Home


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Royal night out, always have a soft spot for British period shows.


----------



## amadea88

Song One


----------



## gelbergirl

The Revenant


----------



## amadea88

Get On Up


----------



## GhstDreamer

Specialist 4


----------



## coconutsboston

Along came a spider


----------



## michie

The Big Short


----------



## Straight-Laced

Argo


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The lovely bones.  :cry:


----------



## lulu G.

Burnt


----------



## amadea88

Tooth Fairy


----------



## frick&frack

Finding nemo


----------



## fifiluxe

The Stepfather


----------



## ssocialitex

The Big Short! Very good


----------



## Weekend shopper

Daddy's Home


----------



## jules 8

Bridge of Spies... very good as well


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Joy


----------



## gelbergirl

Carol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wanted.  :boxing:


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella (cartoon)


----------



## amadea88

Wild Card


----------



## Meeka41

Spotlight


----------



## randr21

Sisters


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Revenant, excellent, nerve-wracking movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Third Person


----------



## jwessels

The Davinci code


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Reverent


----------



## amadea88

Transporter 2


----------



## ScottyGal

A Night at the Roxbury


----------



## lovehgss1

Sisters...stupid funny lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sinister 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Hurricane of Fun:  The Making of Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## amadea88

Panic Room


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Half of the Movie: The Gift


----------



## amadea88

How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hunger


----------



## Meeka41

The Crucible


----------



## gelbergirl

Concussion


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Intolerable Cruelty


----------



## amadea88

The Cobbler


----------



## Peichern Tan

This is the end


----------



## loves

Ang Lee's Sense and Sensibility


----------



## frick&frack

loves said:


> Ang Lee's Sense and Sensibility




One of my favorites [emoji175]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Finding Nemo


----------



## chessmont

The Big Short


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Star wars... Again...


----------



## Tropigal3

The Revenant.  All I can say is&#8230;WOW!


----------



## amadea88

Most Wanted


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## loves

frick&frack said:


> One of my favorites [emoji175]



always ... xoxo


----------



## frick&frack

Red


----------



## frick&frack

loves said:


> always ... xoxo




[emoji175][emoji22] he was my favorite actor/character in the movie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Captive


----------



## gelbergirl

Room


----------



## coconutsboston

Zero dark thirty


----------



## amadea88

All The King's Men


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## juniormint

13 Hours


----------



## frick&frack

Red 2


----------



## sanmi

Daddy Day care


----------



## Fran0421

Birdman


----------



## Cindi

Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension - it was just ok. I think the franchise has more than run its course.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Benefactor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Exodus: Gods&Kings


----------



## coconutsboston

The Change Up


----------



## amadea88

Mission Impossible 2


----------



## purseproblm

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cindi said:


> Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension - it was just ok. I think the franchise has more than run its course.



I thought it was over with the Marked ones? Was not impressed with that one either.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Diabolical


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega Nights [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

Eight Below


----------



## coconutsboston

Despicable Me 2


----------



## Msbuffy100

The Martian.  It was awesome.  I totally agree with its Oscar nominations.


----------



## Livia1

American Sniper - awful movie, awful acting


----------



## lovehgss1

The Revenant...good performances by Dicaprio and Hardy but the film was a brutal endurance test because it was soooo long.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

lovehgss1 said:


> The Revenant...good performances by Dicaprio and Hardy but the film was a brutal endurance test because it was soooo long.




Can't wait to see it, but it's not out in Holland until the 28th....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nanny Cam


----------



## Cindi

The Martian - Hubby and I really liked it.


----------



## amadea88

Hitch


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars.


----------



## pmburk

American Sniper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush - Can you hear it? I Love this Movie! One of my Fav's!


----------



## gelbergirl

Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid


----------



## amadea88

The Usual Suspects


----------



## frick&frack

Waitress


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Pyramid


----------



## manons88

Blackhat


----------



## amadea88

Mortdecai


----------



## Msbuffy100

Trainwreck.  It was awesome.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gift


----------



## amadea88

First Kid


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Interstellar


----------



## Meeka41

The Boy


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ever After


----------



## amadea88

The Lego Movie


----------



## coconutsboston

Disturbia


----------



## JNH14

Trainwreck...a chick flick-but fun!


----------



## coconutsboston

Entourage movie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

August: Osage County


----------



## Caz71

Vacation


----------



## Msbuffy100

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the galaxy 
Avengers 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hope Floats


----------



## ap.

The Martian

It was good, but I like Apollo 13 more.


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## amadea88

The Runner


----------



## gelbergirl

My Week with Marilyn


----------



## txstats

Everest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cars 2


----------



## amadea88

Gulliver's Travels


----------



## lovehgss1

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers   LOL, its offensive but I love the dancing!
Trainwreck..I like this sweet story.


----------



## buzzytoes

The Big Short. Very interesting!


----------



## Yuki85

Sex and the City 1


----------



## Meeka41

The Danish Girl


----------



## tiyawna

Straight out of Compton


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Narnia: Prince C


----------



## sanmi

Planes


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

buzzytoes said:


> The Big Short. Very interesting!




I'm assuming the very interesting means it's worth watching? I've heard it's good, but I've also heard it really doesn't understand the financial crisis.


----------



## amadea88

Notting Hill


----------



## buzzytoes

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm assuming the very interesting means it's worth watching? I've heard it's good, but I've also heard it really doesn't understand the financial crisis.



I am in the banking/real estate industry so I understood most of what was going on and it was interesting to me. I am not sure if it would be as interesting to those outside of the industry. I kind of felt like it was more of a documentary than a film.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Reservation Road


----------



## Mayfly285

Brokeback Mountain. First time I've seen it.


----------



## amadea88

The Book Of Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

12 Years a slave


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Revenant


----------



## amadea88

The Two Faces Of January


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Happening


----------



## frick&frack

Burn after reading


----------



## gelbergirl

The Finest Hours


----------



## amadea88

500 Days Of Summer


----------



## coconutsboston

Unfriended


----------



## lifestylekitty

Episode 7


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

buzzytoes said:


> I am in the banking/real estate industry so I understood most of what was going on and it was interesting to me. I am not sure if it would be as interesting to those outside of the industry. I kind of felt like it was more of a documentary than a film.



Must chime in about The Big Short movie ~ loved it!!!

Now back to topic:

Hateful Eight


----------



## IndigoRose

An Affair to Remember


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Captive


----------



## gelbergirl

Jane Got A Gun


----------



## amadea88

Lucy


----------



## Meeka41

The 5th Wave


----------



## Fran0421

The room - very well acted by both the little boy and the female lead.


----------



## jules 8

The Finest Hours...great movie, but the accents were terrible


----------



## frick&frack

Edge of tomorrow


----------



## gelbergirl

13 Hours


----------



## amadea88

Runaway Bride


----------



## Msbuffy100

THE 2015 ACADEMY AWARD® NOMINATED SHORT FILMS

The live action short films were amazing, if you have the chance.. go watch them.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Everest


----------



## gelbergirl

True Story


----------



## amadea88

Along Came A Spider


----------



## frick&frack

Groundhog Day


----------



## pmburk

Interstellar. 

So... very... lonnnnnnnnnnnggggg...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Widow


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## gelbergirl

oops, I almost forgot! :  Groundhog Day


----------



## JCMB

The Revenant ánd Creed


----------



## amadea88

Big Eyes


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Room. For some reason, I just could not get past the first 5 page of this book. Movie was great!! 

Burnt. Bradley Cooper spoke French, oh so sexy!


----------



## amadea88

28 days


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Thirteen Days


----------



## gelbergirl

Finding Forrester


----------



## amadea88

Good Deeds


----------



## coconutsboston

This Means War


----------



## sanmi

World War Z


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Seventh Sign


----------



## frick&frack

Tomorrow land


----------



## sanmi

The day after tomorrow.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal


----------



## gelbergirl

Hail, Caesar!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lions for Lambs


----------



## buffalogal

Our Brand is Crisis


----------



## amadea88

Paddington
Nowhere To Run


----------



## Weekend shopper

Love Swag


----------



## JCMB

Spotlight


----------



## jules 8

Spotlight


----------



## lovehgss1

Hail, Caesar!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Forest Gump


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Captain Philips


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't Wake Mommy


----------



## amadea88

2 Days In New York


----------



## gelbergirl

The Choice


----------



## Fran0421

gelbergirl said:


> The Choice



What's the movie like?  I got to say I liked the longest ride so I have hopes for this one haha.


----------



## gelbergirl

Fran0421 said:


> What's the movie like?  I got to say I liked the longest ride so I have hopes for this one haha.



I would say it was less than the longest ride.


----------



## amadea88

Unbroken


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious


----------



## Meeka41

Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Wars: The Force Awaken....again lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia


----------



## buffalogal

Southpaw


----------



## amadea88

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## coconutsboston

The lucky one


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legend


----------



## Freckles1

Spectre


----------



## amadea88

Splitting Heirs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Martian


----------



## Storm Spirit

Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## Cindi

Deadpool , it was FILTHY, and funny with lots of action. Fight scenes, car chases, lots of smartarse Deadpool comments. Hubby and I really liked it. This movie is NOT for kids. He's not that kind of superhero. [emoji16]


----------



## amadea88

Bringing Down The House


----------



## sanmi

Daddy day care


----------



## lovehgss1

Deadpool! Funny and violent. Agree Cindi above, it's rated R and definitely not for kids.


----------



## gelbergirl

Deadpool

I only stayed for the first 45 minutes.  The usher gave me a pass for another movie.
It was not my thing but I gave it a try.
It may have been too vulgar, too loud for me.  But Ryan Reynolds is always good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hunger games - Part 2


----------



## amadea88

Transformers: Age Of Extinction


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jaws.
Love this movie.


----------



## frick&frack

Serenity


----------



## sanmi

Deep Blue sea


----------



## jules 8

Carol


----------



## Weekend shopper

Dirt & Deeds In Mississippi


----------



## saravidic15

The Revenant


----------



## Livia1

The Revenant


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lady in the Van


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Toy Story 3.  :lolots:


----------



## amadea88

Jurassic World


----------



## sanmi

Bride of chucky


----------



## Scully Piper

Pride & Prejudice & Zombies

Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Turtlejelly

Regression


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

How To Be Single


----------



## Chloe_chick999

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How To Be Single



Did you like it? Thinking about seeing it today.


----------



## bella601

Batman Begins


----------



## anthrosphere

Last Vegas. Fun movie!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Did you like it? Thinking about seeing it today.



Liked it, it was a light chick flick and fun.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

P.S. I Love you.


----------



## coconutsboston

How To Be Single


----------



## Minkas

Far from the madding crowd


----------



## amadea88

Jurassic Park 3


----------



## pmburk

Bone Tomahawk. Blech.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The War room


----------



## amadea88

The Sisterhood Of The Travelling Pants


----------



## SummerMango

Burnt


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers 2


----------



## anthrosphere

11.22.63
First episode!!

ETA: just finished the episode, and it was fantastic! Very close to the book for sure! I can't wait for the next episode!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Walk


----------



## gelbergirl

anthrosphere said:


> 11.22.63
> First episode!!
> 
> ETA: just finished the episode, and it was fantastic! Very close to the book for sure! I can't wait for the next episode!!



Me too, 11.22.63.
Though, I'm going to try to binge watch the rest when it comes out in full.


----------



## anthrosphere

gelbergirl said:


> Me too, 11.22.63.
> Though, I'm going to try to binge watch the rest when it comes out in full.




Same here! I even subscribed to the $11.99 no-commercial monthly fee just to watch this show but it's worth it. James Franco is amazing and the perfect choice as Jake Epping!


----------



## amadea88

Cinderella


----------



## lovehgss1

How To Be Single
Zoolander 2
How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## SummerMango

Sicario


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Evil Dead 2


----------



## skyqueen

A Simple Plan


----------



## lovinalotofbags

The Lost Honour of Christopher Jeffries on Netflix.  Loved it.


----------



## amadea88

Love, Rosie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pitch Perfect 2.

90 minutes of my time wasted! Shocking Movie!


----------



## amadea88

Shutter Island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Poker Night


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rudderless


----------



## amadea88

Project X


----------



## MR1005

Deadpool


----------



## sunglow

The Revenant


----------



## Weekend shopper

Risen


----------



## robbins65

Bone Collector


----------



## jules 8

The Revenant


----------



## frick&frack

Pixels


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Buried alive


----------



## gelbergirl

The Maltese Falcon (1941)


----------



## Livia1

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## amadea88

Superman 2


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers 2


----------



## egak

How to be single.


----------



## amadea88

Baby Mama


----------



## anthrosphere

11.22.63 Episode 2. So excited!


----------



## sanmi

Dark waters


----------



## LvFanatic2015

Hail Caesar


----------



## Merkitten

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## feinesahne

Room


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mass


----------



## amadea88

Escape Plan


----------



## egak

Brooklyn - loved it


----------



## gelbergirl

The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## Msbuffy100

Bridge of Spies.   I really enjoyed it.


----------



## IndigoRose

Belle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Rover


----------



## amadea88

When In Rome


----------



## sanmi

The Amityville Horror.


----------



## gelbergirl

American Hustle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bleeding Heart


----------



## amadea88

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## sanmi

The Hunger games


----------



## Tropigal3

Meru.  Such dizzying heights!


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wild Card


----------



## amadea88

Top Gun


----------



## erseey

The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## loves

The Lady in the Van.


----------



## frick&frack

Inside Out


----------



## gelbergirl

Triple 9


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Room on the broom


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghost.


----------



## ellemariee

The Choice.


----------



## pukasonqo

45


----------



## amadea88

The Amazing Spider-man


----------



## Cindi

The Visit - It was extremely disturbing.


----------



## Fran0421

Hail, Caesar- loved it, it was very funny!


----------



## gelbergirl

Breach


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Visit.


----------



## frick&frack

The fall


----------



## lovehgss1

Eddie The Eagle..a lovely and sweet movie.


----------



## amadea88

Annie
Wanted


----------



## sanmi

Behind enemy lines


----------



## frick&frack

Inside out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush


----------



## randr21

Kung fu panda 3


----------



## amadea88

Birdman


----------



## Meeka41

The Boy In The Stripped Pajamas....my dd's favorite movie [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Healing


----------



## amadea88

The Astronaut's Wife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal activity 5.


----------



## amadea88

With This Ring


----------



## sr1856

star wars the force awakens


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cleveland Abduction


----------



## amadea88

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## Minkas

Dracula (1992)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Girl


----------



## amadea88

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## f0llowme

The Revenant


----------



## Livia1

The Godfather: Part II


----------



## egak

The Lady in the Van.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kung fu panda 3


----------



## amadea88

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## coconutsboston

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## lifestylekitty

Uncanny...creeped me out


----------



## lifestylekitty

Minkas said:


> Dracula (1992)


 
Was thinking about rewatching this movie last week. I actually do like it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 100 Foot journey


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## amadea88

Tomorrowland


----------



## frick&frack

Spy


----------



## rutabaga

Crimson Peak


----------



## seney

Hall Pass


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black mass


----------



## amadea88

Evolution


----------



## Freckles1

Glory 
I had forgotten how incredible this movie is


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 4


----------



## pandorabox

frick&frack said:


> Harry Potter 4




Lumos! Die hard HP fan here! Yay!!!

Night at the museum. Just now.


----------



## JLJRN

Room


----------



## amadea88

The Bounty Hunter


----------



## frick&frack

pandorabox said:


> Lumos! Die hard HP fan here! Yay!!!




Me too [emoji1]


----------



## frick&frack

Spy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Crimson Peak


----------



## amadea88

Hollow Man


----------



## coconutsboston

Disneyland: Operation Undersea


----------



## frick&frack

Kingsmen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal


----------



## lovehgss1

Kingsmen


----------



## gelbergirl

London Has Fallen


----------



## amadea88

The Rewrite


----------



## Fran0421

The butler- the movie is so good


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hope Floats.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## gelbergirl

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## amadea88

The Last Samurai


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## Minkas

Cloverfield


----------



## Fran0421

Blood diamond


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rio 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Brokeback Mountain
The Imitation Game


----------



## amadea88

Murphy's Law


----------



## Cindi

Mad Max - Fury Road - The worst movie I have seen in a LONG time. I want my 2 hours back.


----------



## BelleFleur

The Drop


----------



## frick&frack

Definitely maybe


----------



## amadea88

What Happens In Vegas


----------



## Fran0421

The lady in the van- I liked it! Lighthearted and funny


----------



## jen_sparro

Deadpool- I was crying I was laughing so much, thoroughly enjoyed it (and I normally detest all the Marvel/comic-book franchises)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cindi said:


> Mad Max - Fury Road - The worst movie I have seen in a LONG time. I want my 2 hours back.




Tell me!!!! And it is supposed to be some cult movie, right? I absolute dislike it, would have walked out if hubby was not so keen on it.


----------



## seney

Deadpool - everyone was raving about it and it lived up to the hype (for me anyway).


----------



## clevercat

Shaun the Sheep: The Movie. Wonderful stuff, I felt like a child for the whole of the film [emoji4]


----------



## lovehgss1

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot--This was surprisingly good. I got more understanding of Afghanistan life in this movie than I've gotten 
from any news outlet.


----------



## frick&frack

Inside out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fog. I hate the ending!  :cry: I only watch it to a certain point. Lol!


----------



## manons88

Next


----------



## coconutsboston

Killers


----------



## amadea88

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns 2


----------



## Chloe_chick999

10 Cloverfield lane, John Goodman was excellent


----------



## anitalilac

Straight Outa Compton.


----------



## frick&frack

Far from the maddening crowd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Runner


----------



## amadea88

Rescue Dawn


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2.


----------



## gelbergirl

World Trade Center


----------



## gelbergirl

Quiz Show


----------



## amadea88

Proof Of Life


----------



## LKKay

Zootopia


----------



## Freckles1

Um a movie with Clive Owen. That man is FINE. Good lord that man is FINE


----------



## skyqueen

Freckles1 said:


> Um a movie with Clive Owen. That man is FINE. Good lord that man is FINE




Definitely fine [emoji76]
Inside Man?


----------



## ManilaMama

Kung Fu Panda 3... In 4D!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

No Escape


----------



## amadea88

The Duff


----------



## sanmi

Kung Fu panda


----------



## seney

Meet Joe Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cake


----------



## gelbergirl

Max
Gone Girl


----------



## bakeacookie

Minions


----------



## Imolared333

The Revenant


----------



## amadea88

Drop Zone


----------



## cdtracing

Just finished watching Spy with Melissa McCarthy.  It was hilarious!!


----------



## Cindi

Black Mass - It was ok. Reminded me of Donnie Brasco except he was a cop in Donnie Brasco and a criminal in Black Mass.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Spotlight


----------



## Livia1

Blue Jasmin


----------



## frick&frack

The avengers age of ultron


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Revenant


----------



## amadea88

Click


----------



## seney

10 Cloverfield Lane - left me on an adrenaline high.


----------



## jules 8

Deadpool


----------



## beekmanhill

Brooklyn


----------



## gelbergirl

Miracles from Heaven


----------



## arhient

Brokedown Palace from 1999, old but gold...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Third person.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mommy's Little Girl


----------



## coconutsboston

16 & Missing


----------



## frick&frack

Far from the madding crowd


----------



## amadea88

Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee


----------



## sanmi

Knowing


----------



## LKKay

Double Jeopardy


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## LKKay

200 pounds beauty (Korean movie)


----------



## gelbergirl

Wedding Crashers


----------



## amadea88

Legacy


----------



## LKKay

Blade II


----------



## coconutsboston

The picture of Dorian gray


----------



## frick&frack

Maleficent


----------



## LKKay

Blade


----------



## amadea88

John Wick


----------



## LKKay

Elektra


----------



## coronita

The Big Short


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Craft.


----------



## gelbergirl

Blazing Saddles


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## amadea88

Seven Pounds


----------



## sanmi

The karate kid


----------



## Caz71

sanmi said:


> The karate kid


Is this the newer one with jackie chan. We watched it today too

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

Caz71 said:


> Is this the newer one with jackie chan. We watched it today too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app




[emoji2]


----------



## frick&frack

Finding neverland


----------



## gelbergirl

Unbroken


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fast&Furious 7


----------



## amadea88

The Last Five Years


----------



## coconutsboston

Jodi Arias


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Potter


----------



## seney

White Chicks


----------



## dribbelina

50 shades of grey ( total waiste of time)


----------



## gelbergirl

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Batman vs Superman... It was unbelievably bad...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Harry Potter Marathon on Foxtel.


----------



## amadea88

Beauty Shop


----------



## frick&frack

Rio 2


----------



## LKKay

Hitman


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## LKKay

Agent 47


----------



## Yuki85

Kung-Fu Panda 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Harry Potter marathon on Foxtel. I am all Pottered out! :girlwhack:


----------



## coconutsboston

I Killed My BFF


----------



## coconutsboston

Amy


----------



## amadea88

The Book Of Life


----------



## seney

Man of Steel.


----------



## coconutsboston

Concussion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miss you already.


----------



## amadea88

Snow White & The Huntsman


----------



## anthrosphere

Batman vs Superman - didn't care for it.


----------



## lovehgss1

Batman Vs Superman: It was good but I thought it was depressing and not fun at all. Its a superhero movie; it should be a blast not a dirge. I
get the setup for Justice League and Wonder Woman but I don't think non comic book reading people knew what it is coming.


----------



## frick&frack

Hop


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Twilight saga. Gesh!!


----------



## txstats

Deadpool


----------



## amadea88

The 6th Day


----------



## legalbeagle

Kung fu Panda 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hunger Games part 2


----------



## frick&frack

Zootopia


----------



## amadea88

Shutter Island


----------



## seney

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## frick&frack

Willow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happily ever after.


----------



## amadea88

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## Minkas

London Has Fallen


----------



## gelbergirl

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## frick&frack

Max


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sliding Doors


----------



## LKKay

My Fair Lady


----------



## amadea88

The Mexican


----------



## gelbergirl

Titanic


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Zootopia in the movies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

7 Pounds


----------



## amadea88

Promised Land


----------



## LVsmeagolMom

Crimson Peak


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Room


----------



## frick&frack

Ant Man


----------



## gelbergirl

Eye in the Sky


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

StandOff


----------



## amadea88

Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## sunshinesash

amadea88 said:


> Kung Fu Panda 3


I need to watch this ASAP...my bf told me it was awesome! 

Currently watching, 'The Fifth Estate' - interesting stuff & well acted


----------



## gelbergirl

Trainwreck


----------



## coconutsboston

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## gelbergirl

Zootopia (Jason Bateman as the fox!)


----------



## pinky7129

Tarzan


----------



## coconutsboston

Clueless


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cinderella


----------



## coconutsboston

Trainwreck


----------



## frick&frack

Trainwreck


----------



## amadea88

Quartet


----------



## chicinthecity777

The Revenant


----------



## Love4MK

Zootopia!  Adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl

A Perfect Murder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Joy Ride 3


----------



## amadea88

Longford


----------



## frick&frack

Inside out


----------



## sanmi

Taken


----------



## Bagbug

The DUFF (it was dumb)


----------



## frick&frack

Ant man


----------



## Marjan79

Félix and Meira


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Wars: The Force Awakens....Hmmm..not sure what all the hype was about?


----------



## amadea88

Parental Guidance


----------



## jules 8

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mad Max.


----------



## amadea88

That Old Feeling


----------



## LovetheLux

Zootopia with kids


----------



## machinedock

Night of The Demons(1988),  

Superb Acting by everyone


----------



## gelbergirl

Fever Pitch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Long Weekend.


----------



## amadea88

Durango Unchained


----------



## gelbergirl

Ever After: A Cinderella Story
Face/Off


----------



## jen_sparro

The 5th Wave *yawn*


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New years Eve.


----------



## frick&frack

Mr Magorium's Wonder Imporium


----------



## amadea88

True Grit


----------



## sanmi

Jaws.


----------



## LKKay

Deadpool


----------



## gelbergirl

The Internship


----------



## floatinglili

'The Imitation Game' about Alan Turing, the mathematician who broke the German enigma code in WW2. An absolute must-watch!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Midnight Special


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Woman in Gold.


----------



## amadea88

The Other Guys


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Danish girl..l love this movie!!!!! The acting, the backdrop, the clothes!


----------



## jules 8

Eddie the Eagle...


----------



## coconutsboston

The Brittany Murphy Story 

(Terrible portrayal IMO)


----------



## gelbergirl

Demolition


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tanna


----------



## amadea88

The Monuments Plan


----------



## frick&frack

Lucy


----------



## chicinthecity777

gelbergirl said:


> Demolition



Is this any good? I love Jake Gyllenhaal but the review of the film is mixed. It's not yet on in the UK until the end of the month.


----------



## gelbergirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Is this any good? I love* Jake Gyllenhaal* but the review of the film is mixed. It's not yet on in the UK until the end of the month.



If you like him, you will like him in this.  Classic J.G. - funny, smart, good looking.
Movie was dramatic with some artsy touches I thought.

I am also a big Chris Cooper fan and he is in it as well.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Trumbo


----------



## chicinthecity777

gelbergirl said:


> If you like him, you will like him in this.  Classic J.G. - funny, smart, good looking.
> Movie was dramatic with some artsy touches I thought.
> 
> I am also a big Chris Cooper fan and he is in it as well.



Thank you! Looking forward!


----------



## Cindi

Legend - well some of it. The accent was so heavy hubby and I couldn't understand most of what they were saying. Turned if off after 20 minutes.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Poltergeist: The New version.


----------



## amadea88

My Sister's Keeper


----------



## louie_louie

Ghost Busters


----------



## frick&frack

Despicable me 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Minutes in Heaven


----------



## gelbergirl

The Birdcage


----------



## amadea88

Columbus Circle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Forrest Gump.


----------



## amadea88

The Book Thief


----------



## chicinthecity777

Prisoners - great film!


----------



## amy_maro

Kingsman, so good!


----------



## amadea88

The Firm


----------



## gelbergirl

Trainwreck


----------



## jen_sparro

London has Fallen


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## amadea88

Mission Impossible:  Ghost Protocol


----------



## coconutsboston

Divine secrets of the yaya sisterhood


----------



## sanmi

The Huntsman


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 1


----------



## gelbergirl

Me and Earl and the Dying Girl


----------



## amadea88

Bedtime Stories


----------



## jules 8

The Boss


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Demolition


----------



## gelbergirl

Rock Star


----------



## TasheRAWR

The Forest. Went to the cinema a few weeks ago to see it. Definitely a good one time watch. It probably wouldn't be anyone's favourite film of all time but it was very interesting especially if you like horrors


----------



## Love Of My Life

Notorious


----------



## clevercat

Diana - that movie with Naomi Watts. I can honestly say it was possibly the biggest stinker I have ever seen. I couldn't sit through the whole thing, it was dreadful.


----------



## Dawn

I watched Sisters with Amy Poehler and Tina Fey last week. It was ridiculously cheesy and almost like a one big Saturday Night Live skit but they are adorable together and it was a fun movie to watch while I was sick.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Next.


----------



## amadea88

No Strings Attached


----------



## Scully Piper

Jungle Book


----------



## sanmi

Iron man.


----------



## egak

The Boss.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Boss


----------



## amadea88

The Rainmaker


----------



## coconutsboston

Sisters


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss You Already


----------



## frick&frack

Wedding ringer


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

egak said:


> The Boss.





gelbergirl said:


> The Boss



Was it good or wait until the DVD comes out?


----------



## gelbergirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Was it good or wait until the DVD comes out?



I guess you could wait.
I did think it was much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Msbuffy100

My Girl.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bucket List.


----------



## amadea88

While We're Young


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 5th Wave


----------



## amadea88

When In Rome


----------



## gelbergirl

Wild Things


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Body.


----------



## Meeka41

The Finest Hours
The Jungle Book


----------



## amadea88

Wild Card


----------



## frick&frack

Purple Rain [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

For goodness sake Pay TV? Would you stop repeating the movie: Gone Girl! I am so over it! Don't people just divorce anymore? The woman is clearly psycho!


----------



## sanmi

Home alone.


----------



## gelbergirl

Keeping the Faith


----------



## amadea88

The Best Of Me


----------



## bakeacookie

The man from UNCLE


----------



## Arlene619

The little Rascals movie, brings me back to my childhood [emoji4]


----------



## Cindi

Daddy's Home - Not great but good enough for a rental.


----------



## gelbergirl

A Hologram for the King


----------



## amadea88

Captain America:  The Winter Soldier


----------



## purseinsanity

The Huntsman, Winter's War


----------



## sanmi

Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## gelbergirl

The Birdcage


----------



## chicinthecity777

Birdman or (The Unexpected Virtue of Ignorance)

Overrated, sorry!


----------



## frick&frack

Jurassic World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The green Mile.


----------



## amadea88

The Imitation Game


----------



## gelbergirl

One Hour Photo
Face/Off


----------



## amadea88

A Little Chaos


----------



## gelbergirl

On the Waterfront (1954)


----------



## LKKay

Red


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia.


----------



## frick&frack

Mr Magorium's wonder imporium


----------



## amadea88

Patriot Games


----------



## sanmi

Frozen.


----------



## SummerMango

Inside Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Joy.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Captain America


----------



## gelbergirl

The Exterminating Angel (1962)


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## amadea88

Gone Girl


----------



## sunshinesash

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Joy.


ugh, hated this! me and my sis actually believed it was 3 hours long, vs. 2 hours due to EST -> CST confusion

last movie was 'dark places'- ended up being an interesting movie and my bf liked it, too!


----------



## LKKay

Mission Impossible III


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

the incredibles


----------



## amadea88

Under The Tucsan Sun


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Town


----------



## LKKay

The Mechanic


----------



## gelbergirl

Hemingway in Cuba


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Youth.


----------



## amadea88

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## manons88

Shooter


----------



## TNgypsy

Concussion


----------



## Weekend shopper

Purple Rain


----------



## frick&frack

Alice in wonderland


----------



## gelbergirl

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

About Alex.


----------



## amadea88

The Smurfs


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the lost


----------



## randr21

The Good Dinosaur


----------



## femaleadda

queenofchic said:


> *The Last Song*   It was the perfect movie for Father's Day, but my friend fell asleep in the theater.


i didnt liked it so much.. i found it okay


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nanny Cam


----------



## sanmi

Meet the Fockers


----------



## asiatica

Au fond des bois


----------



## Arlene619

Wedding Crashers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Spotlight.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Olive Kitteridge


----------



## gelbergirl

Gone Girl
Titanic


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The face of an Angel.


----------



## sdkitty

Motherhood....not Oscar caliber but entertaining with a big cast


----------



## sdkitty

correction - it was Mother's Day with Jennifer Aniston, Julia Roberts, gorgeous Timothy Olephant....


----------



## Cindi

The Danish Girl - The acting was outstanding. Great movie.


----------



## sanmi

XMen


----------



## frick&frack

Far from the madding crowd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wasted on the Youth.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mass.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

gelbergirl said:


> The Talented Mr. Ripley



I recently watched it too for the first time) How did you like it?


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

The boss with Melissa McCarthy


----------



## kateincali

Deadpool


----------



## Cindi

Civil War - it was good, not great.


----------



## brianamax

Lady in a Van


----------



## gelbergirl

Matryoshka.ca said:


> I recently watched it too for the first time) How did you like it?



I pretty much watch it whenever it is on - I like the story, the scenery, the music, and the language.  Enjoy it when you watch it again and again and again!


----------



## frick&frack

The man from UNCLE


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gods Daughter.


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Wedding Singer


----------



## sr1856

star wars, the force awakens


----------



## anthrosphere

Captain America: Civil War - FANTASTIC movie!!!


----------



## jules 8

anthrosphere said:


> Captain America: Civil War - FANTASTIC movie!!!



 Me too  It is an awesome movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## frick&frack

Fantastic 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad blood.


----------



## Cindi

Spectre, the newest James Bond movie. Long and boring.


----------



## gelbergirl

Godfather Epic


----------



## frick&frack

Iron man 3


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jungle Book


----------



## LKKay

Johnny English Reborn


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fog.


----------



## gelbergirl

Mommie Dearest


----------



## egak

Eddie the Eagle.


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Longest ride.


----------



## TNgypsy

Remember


----------



## sanmi

Insidious.


----------



## clydekiwi

The boy and the room


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 4


----------



## Linz379

Adventureland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Point Break.


----------



## frick&frack

Kung fu panda


----------



## LKKay

The Mummy


----------



## gelbergirl

A League of Their Own


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kung fu panda


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## frick&frack

Jupiter rising


----------



## sanmi

Rise of the guardians


----------



## Cindi

The 33 - it was ok. I really enjoyed the book.


----------



## gelbergirl

Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Entity


----------



## Cindi

The Big Short - great movie


----------



## LKKay

The Scorpion King


----------



## ManilaMama

Angry Birds


----------



## gelbergirl

Money Monster


----------



## frick&frack

Pan


----------



## LKKay

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## coconutsboston

A Lifetime Movie


----------



## LKKay

Lucy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Creed.


----------



## gelbergirl

Blast from the Past


----------



## JCMB

Money monster


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Luriya

Hot Tub Time Machine. Cozy movie


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Captain America: Civil War
Chadwick Boseman as Black Panther


----------



## frick&frack

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Captain America: Civil War
> Chadwick Boseman as Black Panther




Going to see that tonight...can't wait! Black Panther will have his own movie next year I think.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

frick&frack said:


> Going to see that tonight...can't wait! Black Panther will have his own movie next year I think.


Have a great time! It's fun 
2018, unfortunately


----------



## frick&frack

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Have a great time! It's fun
> 2018, unfortunately




Looooooooved it!!! Loved Black Panther; have been so looking forward to how the movies would interpret him. Cannot wait for his movies. You know who he dates in the comics, don't you???


----------



## sanmi

The Avengers


----------



## Marjan79

Deadpool


----------



## chicinthecity777

gelbergirl said:


> If you like him, you will like him in this.  Classic J.G. - funny, smart, good looking.
> Movie was dramatic with some artsy touches I thought.
> 
> I am also a big Chris Cooper fan and he is in it as well.



I finally watched Demolition and I liked it a lot! My SO was not too impressed though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Broken City


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Longest ride.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

frick&frack said:


> Looooooooved it!!! Loved Black Panther; have been so looking forward to how the movies would interpret him. Cannot wait for his movies. You know who he dates in the comics, don't you???


Sorry, but no  I only watch the movies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The House on Pine Street.


----------



## frick&frack

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Sorry, but no  I only watch the movies




Me too, but I read about the stories online (to get clues about the movies) [emoji6]

He dates Storm...the X-man played by Halle Berry in the movies [emoji33]


----------



## coconutsboston

What women want


----------



## Cindi

The Witch - It was not great. The dialog was so quiet not to mention hard to understand and the music was so loud I had to keep adjusting the volume. There were a few creepy scenes and the cinematography was good but overall I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## frick&frack

Transformers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legends of the Fall.


----------



## Miner's wife

Hot Fuzz


I needed a Simon Pegg/Nick Frost fix, LOL.


----------



## Love Of My Life

First Monday in May


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hotshot said:


> *First Monday in May*



Love it or hate it?


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect 2
Breach


----------



## egak

trainwreck


----------



## frick&frack

Role Models


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

PS I love you.


----------



## gelbergirl

All the Way (HBO)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dark Places.


----------



## Luriya

Neighbors 2....15 minutes in and it just feels like this isn't for me. Don't get me wrong the first one was fine, but this feels like its forcing me to feel something and I'm not sure exactly what that is


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadpool


----------



## sanmi

Angry birds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Transformers 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taken 3 (well half, I fell asleep?)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Swan.


----------



## sanmi

Avengers


----------



## angelinachan

Warcraft


----------



## chicinthecity777

Live. Die. Repeat. The edge of tomorrow. Great film! My SO was at the London premiere but I have only just watched it now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Prime.


----------



## Cindi

Mission Impossible Rogue Nation- it was pretty good.


----------



## misstrine85

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hateful Eight.


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridge of Spies


----------



## Tuned83

Our little sister


----------



## Cindi

How was it?Just received it from Netflix. 





gelbergirl said:


> Bridge of Spies


----------



## Scully Piper

Alice Through The Looking Glass &#128516;


----------



## gelbergirl

No Time for Sergeants (1958)


----------



## coconutsboston

Scully Piper said:


> Alice Through The Looking Glass &#128516;


How was it?


----------



## coconutsboston

Starship Troopers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The age of Adaline


----------



## LKKay

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Scully Piper

coconutsboston said:


> How was it?


I thought it was really good &#128516;


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Room.


----------



## lovehgss1

X-Men: Apocalypse...its was just okay.


----------



## gelbergirl

Cindi said:


> How was it?Just received it from Netflix.


Enjoyed!  That cold war stuff!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lobster


----------



## sbelle

Sing Street. -- written and directed by John Carney who did the movie Once


It was awesome!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Felony.


----------



## Dawn

Inside Out (for the 432nd time)


----------



## misstrine85

Breakfast at Tiffanys


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A Bigger Splash with Tilda Swinton and Ralph Fiennes


----------



## gelbergirl

The Intern


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Focus.


----------



## Maracucha

Revenant!


----------



## misstrine85

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Witch


----------



## beekmanhill

Klute


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zootopia 

Sent from my SM-T700 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Zootopia


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love & Friendship


----------



## gelbergirl

Revolutionary Road
Gone Girl
Knocked Up


----------



## sanmi

X Men


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jenny's Wedding.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Triple 9


----------



## kateincali

Me Before You


----------



## LKKay

faith_ann said:


> me before you



+1


----------



## 19flowers

faith_ann said:


> me before you



+2


----------



## lovehgss1

X-Men Apocalypse--meh

Love & Friendship...fun movie.


----------



## LKKay

Room


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the Rings


----------



## gelbergirl

Ocean's 13


----------



## gelbergirl

Popstar: Never Stop Never Stopping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Danish Girl.


----------



## manons88

Now you see me 
Shutter Island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Terminator: Genisys


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Witch.

 Creepy


----------



## heyitslexi95

Captain America: Civil War!


----------



## gelbergirl

Bad Santa


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Anomalisa


----------



## djidjixx

Alice through the Looking glass


----------



## jules 8

The Conjuring 2


----------



## misstrine85

The Neon Demon


----------



## gelbergirl

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## frick&frack

The intern


----------



## LKKay

The Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Face of an Angel.


----------



## coconutsboston

Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## GhstDreamer

10 Cloverfield Lane - fantastic suspense movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## gelbergirl

Now You See Me:  The Second Act


----------



## frick&frack

Inside out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Self/Less


----------



## Fran0421

I was sick so I watched quite a few movies: 
- deadpool: it was funny but I felt a bit average about it 
- how to be single: fun girly movie, expected a bit more from it for some reason haha
- 50 shades of grey: it was ok, the acting felt a bit flat 
- the choice : I quite liked it, typical Nicholas Sparks movie haha 
- the man who knew infinity- I loved it!


----------



## fifiluxe

London has fallen


----------



## Msbuffy100

Hot Pursuit.      My husband and I had quite a few laughs, we loved it!


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars


----------



## gelbergirl

Love & Friendship
Blazing Saddles


----------



## manons88

Now you see me 2


----------



## frick&frack

The man from UNCLE


----------



## DebbieAnn

Me Before You


----------



## coconutsboston

Funny Girl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Danish Girl


----------



## sanmi

The Karate kid


----------



## gelbergirl

Shallow Hal


----------



## frick&frack

The good dinosaur


----------



## gelbergirl

Finding Dory


----------



## frick&frack

gelbergirl said:


> Finding Dory



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dawn

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - I was on the edge of my seat. Porn Stache from OITNB was in it and looked pretty hot - he was also comic relief which I loved.


----------



## gelbergirl

Pulp Fiction


----------



## frick&frack

Xmen apocalypse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dark places.


----------



## sanothys

Chappie is a nice movie to watch


----------



## SummerMango

13 Hours - Absolutely heartbreaking [emoji27]


----------



## gelbergirl

Batman (1989)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

War room.


----------



## gblma55

13 hours


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Central Intelligence


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Finding Dory [emoji4]


----------



## Fran0421

Independence Day- I enjoyed it and the 3d effects were really good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last Shift


----------



## sanmi

Independence Day.


----------



## coconutsboston

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## kaitydid

Finding Dory!


----------



## gelbergirl

Me Before You


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Good Lie.


----------



## SummerMango

Dirty Grandpa[emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Devil's Knot


----------



## sanmi

The conjuring


----------



## gelbergirl

Revolutionary Road


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gallows.


----------



## Jaellexo

Would you rather ( on Netflix )


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shallows


----------



## Cindi

The Boy - it was just ok. Fine for a Saturday night rental.


----------



## gelbergirl

Free State of Jones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Strange Magic.


----------



## sanmi

Cold War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

13 Days.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Neon Demon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Knock Knock.


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers 2


----------



## Freckles1

The Shallows. Very smart and very good believe it or not!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Home sweet hell.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Now You See Me (1) ~ great!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Poverty Inc. Really fascinating documentary on the big business of foreign aid and the detrimental impact on developing countries.


----------



## SummerMango

Everest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fan.


----------



## sanmi

Angry birds movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Trainwreck.


----------



## kateincali

Legend of Tarzan


----------



## Cindi

Legend of Tarzan, movie=C. Alexander Skarsgard swinging around in his underwear = A+ [emoji16]


----------



## caitlin1214

Central Intelligence.

(Tomorrow I'm seeing Finding Dory.)


----------



## Frivole88

The Martian


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Only You.


----------



## coconutsboston

The Carey Treatment


----------



## gblma55

Spotlght ( on Netflix).


----------



## Cindi

Bridge Of Spies - it was really good.


----------



## randr21

Finding dory


----------



## jules 8

The Purge : Election Year


----------



## egak

Hunt for the Wilderpeople.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last Knights


----------



## coconutsboston

Barefoot


----------



## coconutsboston

If I stay


----------



## gelbergirl

Bad Santa


----------



## SweetTea26

Dirty Grandpa [emoji57]


----------



## MrGoyard

Hush, a little too horror for my liking though.


----------



## clu13

Deadpool


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gods of Egypt


----------



## sanmi

Jaws


----------



## coconutsboston

Coming to America


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Get Hard.


----------



## frick&frack

Ghostbusters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## ScoutMinion

The Conjuring 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Cop Land


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Conjuring 2


----------



## needloub

Carole


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## kateincali

Nerve


----------



## Cindi

10 Cloverfield Lane - I have never seen John Goodman be more creepy. lol  It was a good movie but not great IMO. Good enough for a Thursday night at home.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Pets


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mike & Dave Need Wedding Dates


----------



## beachkaka

War craft


----------



## gelbergirl

Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Robot Overlords


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## cruz_andmama

Me before you


----------



## coconutsboston

Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## coconutsboston

cruz_andmama said:


> Me before you



If you read the book before, how did it compare? 

If not, how was the movie? [emoji3]


----------



## anthrosphere

heyitslexi95 said:


> Captain America: Civil War!



Love, love, love this movie!!


The Avengers: Age of Ultron.


----------



## coconutsboston

Splendor in the grass


----------



## gelbergirl

Our Kind of Traitor


----------



## clu13

The Witch


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tell No One


----------



## cruz_andmama

coconutsboston said:


> If you read the book before, how did it compare?
> 
> If not, how was the movie? [emoji3]



I haven't actually read it yet but I'm thinking about buying it as well as her 2nd book, after you.


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Now you see me


----------



## frick&frack

Remains of the day


----------



## Cindi

The Revenant - it was long with lots of graphic violence.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Befriended


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kinky Boots


----------



## skyqueen

Black Mass


----------



## kuhoang

The Seven Year Itch


----------



## gelbergirl

Hearts in Atlantis


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Run all night.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Took my son to the movie to see The BFG in 3D. It was just Ok. I expected more from Steven Spielberg.


----------



## kuhoang

River Of No Return


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Evil Dead 2


----------



## sanmi

Angry birds


----------



## ScottyGal

Hardcore Henry


----------



## kuhoang

Back to the Future


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Street kings


----------



## LKKay

The Mummy Returns


----------



## kuhoang

The House Bunny with my daughter


----------



## lovehgss1

Batman v. Superman: Extended Cut.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Infiltrator


----------



## LilMissCutie

The Boy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Paperboy


----------



## frick&frack

Kung Fu panda


----------



## kuhoang

Back to the Future 2


----------



## coconutsboston

The Heiress


----------



## amrx87

Secret life of pets


----------



## skyqueen

coconutsboston said:


> The Heiress


The original...Olivia de Havilland, 1949?


----------



## coconutsboston

skyqueen said:


> The original...Olivia de Havilland, 1949?


Yes, that's the one!


----------



## frick&frack

Dodgeball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Firewall.


----------



## clu13

13 going on 30 - it's on TV and it's impossible for me not to watch.


----------



## mari_merry

Room


----------



## coniglietta

Insidious Chapter 2


----------



## coconutsboston

Room


----------



## clu13

Everybody Wants Some!!


----------



## misstrine85

The Dressmaker. The first time this tuesday and then also on thursday. Loved it so much.


----------



## saravidic15

Zodiac


----------



## coconutsboston

Stay


----------



## frick&frack

Straight outta Compton


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Arlene619

girlsnstilletos said:


> Straight Outta Compton





frick&frack said:


> Straight outta Compton


Me too lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Straight outta Compton


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Neon Demon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Insidious Chapter 2


----------



## sanmi

Captain America


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Patient Killer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

finding dory. sooooo cute


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Voice.


----------



## frick&frack

Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy


----------



## randr21

Long flight = 
The Lobster
Brand New Testament
Pele
The Jungle Book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The gallows


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Twilight Sage: Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Cindi

Sicario  - I didn't like it. At all.


----------



## Docjeun

Hillary's America-great movie


----------



## Docjeun

Just wanted to add, after watching Hillary's America all the people in the theatre stood up and sang the National Anthem, it was so nice!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush.


----------



## frick&frack

Trulyadiva said:


> Just wanted to add, after watching Hillary's America all the people in the theatre stood up and sang the National Anthem, it was so nice!



I can't wait to see this. 

-------


Land of the Lost


----------



## GhstDreamer

Star Trek Beyond

Sent from my SM-T700 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Fran0421

The legend of Tarzan- I wasn't a fan!


----------



## Docjeun

Darn, I was going to go and see it....


----------



## LauraTracy

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## Docjeun

Did you like it?


----------



## LauraTracy

Trulyadiva said:


> Did you like it?


I did!  I went in with a really bad attitude after the last film was such a slap in the face to us girls in my opinion (in fact, I almost didn't go this year but after being a fan since before I was born I couldn't not support it) and I was pleasantly surprised.  After the CGI event that was the first half, they calmed down and told an actual story and it ended up being really good.  

And I liked the nod to Voyager with Commander Paris (a girl! Finally we remembered girls = boys in Star Trek,  Paramount turkeys!).  No girls stripped down for no reason in this one and every leader was a woman.  In fact, it's obvious the film people got sat down and rewatched all the other films to remember what ST actually is.  I was watching going okay, that's from Nemesis, that's from Insurrection... and kudos for them paying tribute to the original cast.  Kind of their mea culpa to the audience in my opinion.  About time they remembered what came before they created this brand new universe they like to play in now.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Ultra


----------



## Fran0421

Trulyadiva said:


> Darn, I was going to go and see it....



I really wanted to like it but I found the effects unbelievable and the storyline didn't have much depth ( it moved very fast) but then again I didn't watch the original movies only the Disney version hahah.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Room


----------



## LovetheLux

The secret life of pets


----------



## Scully Piper

Legend of Tarzan [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kuhoang

Zootopia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stardust


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ghostbusters today at the movies


----------



## Macie x

I saw Absolutely Fabulous, has anyone seen it? It wasn't that impressed vs.the series


----------



## bag-mania

Macie x said:


> I saw Absolutely Fabulous, has anyone seen it? It wasn't that impressed vs.the series



I saw it last night and enjoyed it. It had a few flaws but it's worth watching if you were a fan of the show. It was fun to see Edina and Patsy getting into trouble again and there were some great cameos by fashion industry celebrities.


----------



## kuhoang

The Other Women


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Finding Dory!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Finding Dory!



Me too


----------



## rogue1995

Star Trek beyond


----------



## sanmi

The conjuring


----------



## Yuki85

LovetheLux said:


> The secret life of pets


May I ask how was it. I am going next week to watch it


----------



## lovehgss1

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## kuhoang

My All-American


----------



## Macie x

bag-mania said:


> I saw it last night and enjoyed it. It had a few flaws but it's worth watching if you were a fan of the show. It was fun to see Edina and Patsy getting into trouble again and there were some great cameos by fashion industry celebrities.



I loved Pasty shes always fab, just felt the story line was a bit weak and there were a too many random celeb appearances?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Zipper


----------



## gelbergirl

Cafe Society


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Trek marathon


----------



## skyqueen

Concussion...love anything with Will Smith! [emoji106]


----------



## gelbergirl

Captain Fantastic


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Batman vs Superman? What a waste of time.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 2


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Batman vs Superman? *What a waste of time*.


Many thanks for letting us know, I have been so tempted to see it based on reviews.


----------



## kateincali

Jason Bourne. Meh.


----------



## Cindi

London Has Fallen - not bad. Lots of action.


----------



## gelbergirl

Gran Torino


----------



## gelbergirl

Bad Moms


----------



## IndigoRose

Shall We Dance?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chop Shop.


----------



## misstrine85

The Reader. Just wow.


----------



## frick&frack

The Coen brothers' remake of True Grit


----------



## Carson123

The big short


----------



## LKKay

The Secret Life of Pets


----------



## coconutsboston

The Secret She Kept


----------



## coconutsboston

Lucas


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Pieces of April


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gunman.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Imitation Game


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7


----------



## 19flowers

Jason Bourne


----------



## gelbergirl

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ali


----------



## txstats

13 hours


----------



## gelbergirl

The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jason Bourne


----------



## gelbergirl

Ice Age Collision Course


----------



## gelbergirl

Milk


----------



## seahorseinstripes

star trek beyond and loving it!! i wanna watch again in imax since i watch it first in 2D


----------



## jules 8

Star Trek : Beyond


----------



## frick&frack

seahorseinstripes said:


> star trek beyond and loving it!!





jules 8 said:


> Star Trek : Beyond



Me too. Loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Zipper


----------



## sanmi

Train to Busan


----------



## needloub

Jem and the Holograms


----------



## frick&frack

Ice Age 5. It was cute & very funny despite the reviews.


----------



## Mayfly285

The Secret Life of Pets [emoji252][emoji190][emoji192][emoji200][emoji195][emoji194][emoji216][emoji246] etc! [emoji5]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legend


----------



## coconutsboston

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## GhstDreamer

Jason Bourne


----------



## coconutsboston

Streetcar named desire


----------



## jules 8

Suicide Squad


----------



## txstats

Suicide squad. Good movie.


----------



## egak

Everest


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Suicide Squad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Insurgent Part 1.


----------



## frick&frack

Ghostbusters 2


----------



## coconutsboston

Red River


----------



## Cindi

Heart of the Sea


----------



## dreamingisfree

Bad Moms


----------



## gelbergirl

Nine Lives


----------



## Maracucha

Mother's Day


----------



## HandbagDiva354

A Place In The Sun

One of my all time favorite movies[emoji177]


----------



## gelbergirl

Step Brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush.


----------



## kuhoang

Just My Luck


----------



## Cindi

The Night Before - Dirty and hilarious. I love Seth Rogan.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just a kiss.


----------



## gelbergirl

Far From the Madding Crowd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Huntsman: Winter's war.


----------



## gelbergirl

Unfaithful


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julia


----------



## gelbergirl

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar


----------



## coconutsboston

Helter Skelter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Annabelle


----------



## gelbergirl

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Fundamentals of Caring


----------



## gelbergirl

The Virgin Suicides


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn 1 & 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Indignation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal


----------



## Cindi

Midnight Special - it was interesting but slow.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Every Secret Thing.


----------



## gelbergirl

Florence Foster Jenkins


----------



## Love Of My Life

Midnight in Paris


----------



## Cindi

Hail Ceasar, either it was completely pointless and boring or it was too high brow for me to understand.


----------



## LKKay

Finding Dory


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Fallen Idol


----------



## jen_sparro

Pride & Prejudice & Zombies


----------



## gelbergirl

Anthropoid


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lazer team.


----------



## skyqueen

The Gift and Brooklyn which was terrific!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Holding the Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Jungle Book.


----------



## pinky7129

Suicide squad


----------



## frick&frack

Florence Foster Jennings


----------



## Cindi

Stanford Prison Experiment - it was disturbing.


----------



## sanmi

The shallows movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal Abduction


----------



## kuhoang

Dream House


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Rainmaker.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Star Wars IV.... And I'm now half way through V....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Young Ones


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sausage Party


----------



## uhpharm01

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Sausage Party


Was it any good ?!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

uhpharm01 said:


> Was it any good ?!


I must say it was a total letdown! I knew it was going to be crude but I certainly didn't expect what I saw.


----------



## coconutsboston

Falling in love


----------



## GhstDreamer

Angry Birds - it was surprisingly really funny


----------



## kuhoang

The Sting


----------



## dell

Lone Survivor


----------



## jules 8

War Dogs


----------



## Alcat34

Gladiator (:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Copycat.


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mother's Day.


----------



## coconutsboston

Moonstruck


----------



## ade_53

Jason Bourne


----------



## dell

Grudge Match


----------



## Cindi

400 Days - don't bother. The beginning was pretty good but the ending was horrible. They don't tell you what happened and they don't even give you enough info to figure it out. Waste of a Saturday night.


----------



## Fran0421

Magic in the moonlight - I liked the premise of the movie and the scenery was beautiful but it was predictable


----------



## Cindi

Trance - It was just ok. It was a bit confusing but by the end all questions were answered.


----------



## gelbergirl

Sausage Party


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1408


----------



## gelbergirl

Hell or High Water


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight special


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the Lost


----------



## dell

We bought a zoo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

War Dogs ~ loved it


----------



## sanmi

The conjuring


----------



## kateincali

War Dogs - really liked it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mother and Daughter.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Trek beyond


----------



## gelbergirl

Cast Away


----------



## gelbergirl

War Dogs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Every Secret thing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Girl on the Edge.


----------



## WatermelonEater

Just saw *Carol*. Absolutely extraordinary film with beautiful performances. And the costumes in it are so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

August: Osage County


----------



## Cindi

Eye In The Sky - Excellent movie. Very tense situations.


----------



## sanmi

Line walker


----------



## kateincali

The Light Between Oceans


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Devoured.


----------



## frick&frack

Pete's Dragon


----------



## coconutsboston

6 Souls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Special


----------



## frick&frack

Brooklyn


----------



## gelbergirl

Florence Foster Jenkins, again


----------



## Cindi

Highrise - Do not be fooled into thinking this is a Tom Hiddleston movie how bad could it be. It was utter garbage. I almost never turn off a movie but I couldn't make it half way through this. Confusing, graphic violence, graphic sexual situations and (most offensive to me) animals were killed. Why Tom???


----------



## gelbergirl

Hands of Stone


----------



## OCRibeye

Star Wars: The Force Awakens


----------



## frick&frack

Mr. Magorium's wonder emporium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wasted on Youth


----------



## Love Of My Life

The first Monday in May


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## frick&frack

The secret garden


----------



## clu13

Sleeping with other people


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 6


----------



## brooksgirl425

The Jungle Book (2016)


----------



## lowkeyd

Suicide Squad.


----------



## gelbergirl

Equity


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Jungle Book


----------



## frick&frack

Sideways


----------



## gelbergirl

Pete's Dragon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Big Sky


----------



## LKKay

Die Hard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Angels & Demons


----------



## pink1

Bad Moms


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Criminal


----------



## coconutsboston

Delivery man


----------



## coconutsboston

Dawn Anna


----------



## sanmi

Shin Godzilla


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Creed.


----------



## Vlad

How You See Me 2 - absolutely terrible waste of 2 hours.


----------



## Arlene619

GoodFellas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unfriended


----------



## jules 8

The Infiltrator


----------



## Fillary

Book thief movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Punisher.


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future III


----------



## sanmi

Knowing.


----------



## gelbergirl

Southside With You


----------



## VestiaireChung

Persepolis


----------



## misstrine85

The Bling Ring


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia.


----------



## gelbergirl

Sully


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Mother.


----------



## LKKay

Hitman: Agent 47


----------



## coconutsboston

True grit


----------



## Grande Latte

Grey Gardens with Drew Barrymore and Jessica Lange.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw.


----------



## LKKay

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Fran0421

Bridget Jones's baby- so good!!!!


----------



## Cindi

My husband made me watch Hot Tub Time Machine 2. It was even worse than it sounds. lol


----------



## coconutsboston

The Graduate


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw II


----------



## JNH14

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## LKKay

X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw III


----------



## frick&frack

Fran0421 said:


> Bridget Jones's baby- so good!!!!


^is it really? I want to see it. 

-------

Star Wars the Force Awakens [emoji7]


----------



## Fran0421

frick&frack said:


> ^is it really? I want to see it.
> 
> -------
> 
> Star Wars the Force Awakens [emoji7]




I didn't have high hopes watching it because I wasn't a fan of the second one and usually third is even worse but it made me laugh from beginning to end and they did a good job in making you feel like nothing has changed because they kept all the old characters.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sully [emoji2]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw IIII


----------



## kaz37

Mechanic - Resurrection - Jason [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gelbergirl

The Light Between Oceans


----------



## frick&frack

Fran0421 said:


> I didn't have high hopes watching it because I wasn't a fan of the second one and usually third is even worse but it made me laugh from beginning to end and they did a good job in making you feel like nothing has changed because they kept all the old characters.


^yay! Can't wait to see it now. 

-------


Indiana Jones - raiders of the lost ark


----------



## JNH14

Runaway Jury


----------



## Chubbs1212

The Jungle Book


----------



## Bommie

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw - V


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars the Force Awakens


----------



## jburgh

An oldie but goodie and one everyone should watch:  Erin Brockovich


----------



## Mayfly285

Fran0421 said:


> I didn't have high hopes watching it because I wasn't a fan of the second one and usually third is even worse but it made me laugh from beginning to end and they did a good job in making you feel like nothing has changed because they kept all the old characters.



Allegedly, the second one plumbed the depths, but this one is superior ... One hopes! [emoji6]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw VI


----------



## frick&frack

Raising Arizona


----------



## gelbergirl

Snowden


----------



## Arlene619

gelbergirl said:


> Snowden


Was it good?


----------



## gelbergirl

Arlene619 said:


> Was it good?



JGL was terrific.  Good, but seemed slightly disjointed at times.


----------



## Arlene619

gelbergirl said:


> JGL was terrific.  Good, but seemed slightly disjointed at times.


Thx so much, I'm looking forward to watching it this weekend.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw VII


----------



## Chubbs1212

Mean Girls


----------



## LKKay

Batman Forever


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Golden Compass.


----------



## coconutsboston

The best of me


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Black Snake Moan


----------



## krissa

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## needloub

The Perfect Match...horrible


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sully


----------



## Fran0421

Louis Theroux- my Scientology movie- love his sarcasm and all his documentaries.


----------



## Cindi

Now You See Me 2 - Not as good as the first one IMO but hubby and I both liked it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Extremis


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hollars


----------



## bakeacookie

Suicide Squad.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## frick&frack

Silver linings playbook


----------



## Chubbs1212

Up


----------



## sanmi

Sully.


----------



## jules 8

Morgan


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bridget Jones Baby


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

5 Flights up


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Bridget Jones Baby



How did you like it? I'm planning on seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## JNH14

Pretty Woman


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Snowden


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> *How did you like it?* I'm planning on seeing it tomorrow.



Mixed feelings about it but if you like RomCom movies ~ like my DH ~ you will enjoy it. On the whole, positive.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## kateincali

Sully


----------



## frick&frack

Bridget Jones' Baby...it was hilarious!


----------



## JCMB

The infiltrator


----------



## erinmary

Train To Busan


----------



## gelbergirl

Ocean's 13


----------



## JNH14

The Devil Wears Prada for the umpteenth time!


----------



## gelbergirl

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wolf.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 1


----------



## gelbergirl

Cold Mountain


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 2


----------



## GhstDreamer

Captain America Civil War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 5th flight up.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 3


----------



## JNH14

Sully


----------



## amrx87

kept it light with some american psycho


----------



## Jaellexo

bakeacookie said:


> Suicide Squad.



Was it any good?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sully


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jaellexo said:


> *Was it any good?*



Both of my daughters are literally OBSESSED with Suicide Squad, so I am seeing it on Monday too. They loved it.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Map Against the World


----------



## JNH14

Catch Me if You Can


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Whiteout.


----------



## dell

Central Intelligence


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## GhstDreamer

Buddha Part 2: Endless Journey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

30 Days of Night.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Marley and Me


----------



## Mayfly285

The  Full Monty
"Anti-wrinkle cream there may be, anti-fat bastard cream there is none." 
Absolute British classic from 1997; still love it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Saw Sully and the new Bridget Jones Diary. Love them both!


----------



## Cindi

The Bronze - it was awful!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Warcraft.


----------



## LanaA

Blair Witch


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Magnificent 7 [emoji2]


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legend


----------



## twin-fun

Absence Of Malice


----------



## gelbergirl

Jason Bourne


----------



## Cindi

Cell, based on the Stephen King book. It was just ok. The book was definitely better.


----------



## yellowbernie

The Shallow's


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal rising.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 6


----------



## lovehgss1

Sully--moving
Bridget Jones Baby---awful movie but I'm a sucker for the Bridget character so I still liked it.
Queen of Katwe--lovely movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Masterminds


----------



## JNH14

Bridget Jones Diary


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Wars Marathon.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bridget Jones's Baby. So cute.


----------



## sanmi

Seoul Station


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghost


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon 2


----------



## coconutsboston

Super Troopers


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Magnificent 7!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

Watching Titanic right now, I watched this movie 4x in the theater with my friends, I had the biggest crush on Leo .


----------



## gelbergirl

Bride Wars
Step Brothers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Mexican


----------



## cafecreme15

One of the terrible but guilty pleasure Lifetime movies! Kept Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

P.S. I Love you.


----------



## sanmi

71: Into the Fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Conjuring 2.


----------



## JNH14

Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Deepwater Horizon


----------



## misstrine85

Big Fish


----------



## gelbergirl

Deepewater Horizon


----------



## pmburk

The Imitation Game.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Entity


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Peregrine's home for peculiar children


----------



## gelbergirl

Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Alice Through the looking glass.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sacrifice


----------



## lovehgss1

The Magnificent 7


----------



## gelbergirl

The Girl on the Train


----------



## Arlene619

gelbergirl said:


> The Girl on the Train


Is it worth watching in the theater? I was planning to watch it today.


----------



## gelbergirl

Arlene619 said:


> Is it worth watching in the theater? I was planning to watch it today.



I would say so!  (note: I did not read the book)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Babel


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7


----------



## sanmi

Operation chromite.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Birth of a Nation


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega Nights


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fargo.


----------



## JNH14

The Holiday


----------



## Fran0421

gelbergirl said:


> The Girl on the Train


 Also watched this


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wedding Singer


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

gelbergirl said:


> The Girl on the Train





Arlene619 said:


> Is it worth watching in the theater? I was planning to watch it today.





gelbergirl said:


> I would say so!  (note: I did not read the book)



Go watch it definitely! It is really good!


----------



## gelbergirl

Storks


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Wuthering Heights (1939)
[emoji177]


----------



## clydekiwi

Secretariat


----------



## frick&frack

Ride along 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I couldn't watch anything? The power went out!


----------



## gelbergirl

Queen of Katwe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sacrifice


----------



## JNH14

Forsaken


----------



## sanmi

Train To Busan..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Viral.


----------



## Cindi

The Shallows - it was really good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Boy.


----------



## Fran0421

Cindi said:


> The Shallows - it was really good!


Oh didn't expect that! I will have to watch it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Manhattan Night


----------



## frick&frack

The last night


----------



## Fran0421

My best friends wedding- I find that movie depressing lol


----------



## coconutsboston

Halloween


----------



## gelbergirl

The Accountant


----------



## absolutpink

Bridget Jones's Baby


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Single white Female.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Romy & Michele's high school reunion! So stupid but always makes me smile lol


----------



## Cindi

The Accountant - Excellent movie. Ben Affleck was really great in this.


----------



## gelbergirl

Cast Away


----------



## jules 8

The Accountant...Awesome movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Race.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 1


----------



## coconutsboston

The Perfect Sisters


----------



## Cindi

The Conjuring 2 - It was just ok.


----------



## misstrine85

Big Fish - love it


----------



## jules 8

Deepwater Horizon


----------



## gelbergirl

Kevin Hart: What Now?


----------



## misstrine85

All About Eve


----------



## pinky7129

Girl on train. Wouldn't recommend


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pinky7129 said:


> Girl on train. Wouldn't recommend



Really? I actually enjoyed it!
I thought it was going to be awful!!!
The reviews are really bad!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One Missed call.


----------



## JNH14

Pretty Woman....again!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## Fran0421

Sophie-Rose said:


> Really? I actually enjoyed it!
> I thought it was going to be awful!!!
> The reviews are really bad!!





pinky7129 said:


> Girl on train. Wouldn't recommend


 I didn't like it either  then again, I read the book so I expected the twists. I wasn't very impressed with the execution of the movie.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Fran0421 said:


> I didn't like it either  then again, I read the book so I expected the twists. I wasn't very impressed with the execution of the movie.



I think that's probably why I enjoyed it.. I hadn't read anything about the plot... Someone told me the reviews were bad but really wanted to see it, so I went along with them and was pleasantly surprised! But if I had expected the plot twists it would have been a huge disappointment!!


----------



## twin-fun

Never Talk To Strangers with Rebecca De Mornay and Antonio Banderas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nightmare on Elm street.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

London Has Fallen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Pledge.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7


----------



## PIIKOK

Hocus Pocus! Just as good as I remember it. Love the humor.


----------



## LKKay

27 Dresses


----------



## gelbergirl

Young Frankenstein (1974)


----------



## LKKay

13 going on 30


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fan.


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## turtleluvee2k12

Don't breath...super weird movie


----------



## LKKay

What's Your Number?


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Cell.


----------



## sanmi

The Exorcist


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snitch


----------



## frick&frack

The Addams Family


----------



## coconutsboston

Age of Adeline


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hell or High Water


----------



## gelbergirl

Denial


----------



## frick&frack

Frankenweenie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heathers.


----------



## Cindi

The Finest Hours - it was just ok IMO


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1408


----------



## frick&frack

Corpse Bride


----------



## galex101404

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Mayfly285

Downfall (2004)
What a film; absolutely riveted and stayed up until 2am to see its conclusion.


----------



## LKKay

The Ugly Truth


----------



## misstrine85

Breakfast at Tiffanys


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Glass house.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Steve Aoki - I will sleep when I am dead on Netflix


----------



## skyqueen

45 Years


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Single white Female.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Michael Moore in Trumpland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ice Age 5: Collision Course.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ice Age 5: Collision Course.


It was cute, wasn't it?

-----

Sorcerer's apprentice


----------



## skyqueen

Wait Until Dark...gorgeous Audrey Hepburn [emoji178]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Don't Breathe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> It was cute, wasn't it?
> 
> -----
> 
> Sorcerer's apprentice



I   Children's movies!  And at my age? 


----------------------------------------

Finding Dory.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I   Children's movies!  And at my age?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Finding Dory.



I do too! Finding Dory is fantastic.


----------



## sanmi

I am legend


----------



## JNH14

Fatal Attraction


----------



## Fran0421

Maleficient- it was so good


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Purge 3: The Election year


----------



## JNH14

Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hear no Evil


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas [emoji7][emoji316]


----------



## lorihmatthews

The Birds


----------



## Fran0421

Dr strange


----------



## Love Of My Life

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Demi8

The Shining. It was running in theater last week.


----------



## mkr

Hocus Pocus!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Flowers in the Attic.


----------



## misstrine85

The Holiday


----------



## frick&frack

The Addams Family


----------



## galex101404

Harry Potter and the Goblet of fire [emoji91]


----------



## gelbergirl

Dead Ringer (1964)


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> Dead Ringer (1964)


Just watched this yesterday...got to love TCM!
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Son of No one.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hocus Pocus! My go to Halloween movie


----------



## fairybox

Lolita!１９９７


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## galex101404

Hocus Pocus last night! [emoji317][emoji316]


----------



## Cindi

The new Ghostbusters - I didn't HATE it but there was no reason to do it again. It wasn't very good.


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare Before Christmas [emoji7][emoji316][emoji317]☠️


----------



## JNH14

Miss Congeniality


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Longest ride.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Rage: Carrie 2.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## sanmi

Home Alone


----------



## Jazzy33

Doctor Strange


----------



## Cindi

Jazzy33 said:


> Doctor Strange



How was it? Hubby and I are going tomorrow.


----------



## misstrine85

Some Like it Hot


----------



## Fran0421

The proposal


----------



## twin-fun

Jagged edge


----------



## gelbergirl

Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## Jazzy33

Cindi said:


> How was it? Hubby and I are going tomorrow.



We really enjoyed it! Hope you do to


----------



## Cindi

Dr Strange - It was really good. Like a mix of Harry Potter and various superhero movies. Hubby and I both enjoyed it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Boo! A Madea Halloween


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fallen


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Dr. Strange. I didn't like it.


----------



## coconutsboston

Badlands


----------



## HRM

1) "Hands of Stone"  --- 5 out of 10, because the actress who played the main character's wife was outrageous and it ruined the whole movie even despite De Niro in it
2)" Master and Command" -- loved it. Besides, tactics, strategy and talent to manage and organise people is my favourite subject.
3) "Cinderella Man" --- another great movie imo. It's about a legendary boxer who became the symbol and hope for all the Americans during the Great Depression times. I however, saw the man, a father and a husband, who would do anything to support his family. 
4) "Angel-A" -- so-so, another fairytale from Luc Besson. 

Have to say, I watched them all in one day, just because I am sick home lol


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*Dr. Strange* - loved it so much ❤️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Natural born killers


----------



## coconutsboston

Peyton Place


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## sanmi

The Exorcist


----------



## jules 8

Hacksaw Ridge and Dr. Strange


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vacancy


----------



## frick&frack

The Young Victoria


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dr. Strange ~ loved!!! Would see it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Unusual suspects


----------



## Mayfly285

The Girl on the Train - oh dear. [emoji849] Loved the book, but didn't feel it translated well physically to the big screen or geographically to the USA. Only Emily Blunt's stellar performance prevented me dozing off for more than ten minutes ... [emoji53]


----------



## JNH14

Mayfly285 said:


> The Girl on the Train - oh dear. [emoji849] Loved the book, but didn't feel it translated well physically to screen or geographically to the USA. Only Emily Blunt's stellar performance prevented me dozing off for more than ten minutes ... [emoji53]



I read the book-is  it worth going to the movie?


----------



## Mayfly285

JNH14 said:


> I read the book-is  it worth going to the movie?



I loved the book, JNH14, and read it in a few evenings. I could picture the scene and characters so easily and, although I'd guessed the ending, really enjoyed it. I was excited to see the film!
Personally, I found the shift to the USA didn't work and, because so much is within the character's minds, it was tricky to portray the tension and twists convincingly. The first 2/3 of the film was very slow.
But - I'd be interested to hear what you think of it! I was tired before I went out last night, which probably didn't help! [emoji5]


----------



## JNH14

Thanks for the feedback-I probably won't go as I hate reading a book I loved and then have the movie be a disappointment.


----------



## Grande Latte

V for Vendetta on television. It's really good!


----------



## hedonista

Mockingjay Part 2....not impressed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Others.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hacksaw Ridge, oh how I love a good war movie!


----------



## Fran0421

Along came Polly


----------



## gelbergirl

Inferno


----------



## Real Authentication

Legally Blonde (tee hee)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Out of Time.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

31


----------



## gelbergirl

Men in Black 2
Bad Santa


----------



## galex101404

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## jules 8

Arrival...good movie, very thought provoking ...


----------



## jules 8

OTE="lovlouisvuitton, post: 30798653, member: 416907"]31[/QUOTE]
I've been wanting to see this...did you like it ? Where did you see it?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Arrival


----------



## coconutsboston

Me before you


----------



## misstrine85

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Doctor Strange


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jules 8 said:


> OTE="lovlouisvuitton, post: 30798653, member: 416907"]31


I've been wanting to see this...did you like it ? Where did you see it?[/QUOTE]

On Foxtel IQ? Yes! I liked it! 

If you like the "Saw" Series Movies, you will like this movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

All through the house.


----------



## gelbergirl

Cast Away


----------



## frick&frack

Allegiant


----------



## JNH14

The Proposal


----------



## JCMB

Hell or highwater

If you're into crime drama a must see. Brilliantly acted


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Swamp Thing.


----------



## JCMB

Snowden


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Arrival [emoji782]


----------



## misstrine85

How To Marry a Millionaire and Niagara.


----------



## gelbergirl

Almost Christmas


----------



## hedonista

The Conjuring 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Down Under


----------



## Minkas

Dr. Strange


----------



## frick&frack

Dr Strange - LOVED it! Definitely worth seeing in 3D.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> Dr Strange - LOVED it! Definitely worth seeing in 3D.



My son wants to see it. Is it appropriate for a tween?


----------



## LKKay

The Wedding Date


----------



## gelbergirl

Trolls


----------



## lolaluvsu

The Finest Hours


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Finding Dory, Again!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fog.


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My son wants to see it. Is it appropriate for a tween?



Yes, I think so. It's not super violent, & nothing sexy. There's some "violence" because of injuries/hospital scenes, but it's nothing more than what you see on TV. Some of the intellectual concepts may go over his head though (but that is true for adults as well). 

It's not your typical superhero movie at all. It's more about magic.


----------



## gelbergirl

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Virtual Revolution


----------



## Fran0421

Fantastic beasts and where to find them - so brilliant, loved every second


----------



## coconutsboston

Tall Hot Blonde (LMN docu-drama)


----------



## jules 8

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## purseproblm

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Impossible


----------



## coconutsboston

Second chance dogs


----------



## frick&frack

Brooklyn


----------



## JNH14

Forgiven


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them*

Brilliant, magical and completely amazing! Go watch it! 

P.S. Collin Farrell is brilliant in his role.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic beasts and where to find them


----------



## kateincali

Fantastic Beasts


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Florence Foster Jenkins. So glad I finally saw it; super entertaining and touching moments too.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sisters


----------



## frick&frack

Percy Jackson lightning thief


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Phantoms


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heavenly Match


----------



## .jourdyn.

Bridesmaids & She's Having A Baby

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Real Authentication

The Notebook [emoji179]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Nightmare on Elm street: Marathon


----------



## frick&frack

Pollyanna


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future Part 3


----------



## fawnx

Finding Dory


----------



## gelbergirl

Tower Heist


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dr. Strange, again


----------



## Fran0421

Elektra


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sounder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Creepshow 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Rules Don't Apply


----------



## gelbergirl

Bad Santa 2


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Moana


----------



## skyqueen

Batman vs Superman...not as bad as reviews. Not a Ben Affleck fan but damn, he looked good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Eyewitness


----------



## jules 8

Allied


----------



## gelbergirl

Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk


I want to see this, how was it ?


----------



## Real Authentication

Bridesmaids....for the 50 millionth time [emoji23][emoji1316]


----------



## gelbergirl

jules 8 said:


> I want to see this, how was it ?



I thought it was good.  
I know some reviewers had a problem with the 4D effects the director did.
I saw it in standard.
Vin Diesel was really good, as was the entire story.


----------



## gelbergirl

Allied


----------



## frick&frack

Bateman vs Superman


----------



## ophgomez

Dr Strange


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold in July.


----------



## kbell

Sausage Party... still not sure how I feel about it lol.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Allied


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

House of games.


----------



## gelbergirl

Moonlight


----------



## frick&frack

Fantastic Beasts...it was amazing!


----------



## JNH14

The Revenant


----------



## anthrosphere

Saw Fantastic Beasts twice, once on its release day, and last weekend. I wasn't sure about the movie the first time I saw it, but the second time I actually enjoyed it. Very fun and cute movie, and the SFX was fantastic.

I also saw Disney's Moana yesterday and I have fallen madly in LOVE with it. Like, 1000 times in LOVE LOVE with it!!! Such a beautiful movie and the acting was fantastic. Dwayne and Auli'i Cravalho were phenomenal. Oh and Dwayne singing? Yah, he needs to do more of it. He is awesome!! And the soundtrack? Brilliant and true to Hawaii.  Disney did a great job with this movie! I am not surprised it got 98% on Rotten Tomatoes and #1 in the box office! BEST MOVIE EVER THIS YEAR. Moana Rocks!!

And I normally don't buy movie-related merchandise, but after seeing Moana I've grown obsessed with it that I actually WANT the toys now. I even went to 2 stores just to find the soundtrack. ^_^ Sadly they didn't have the older Moana with the hairclip, but I'll keep looking. LOL.


----------



## gelbergirl

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hostel


----------



## misstrine85

Grease. As a sing-along at the movies.


----------



## Grande Latte

Ex Machina on TV. It's a truly intelligent movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hostel 2


----------



## JNH14

Elf [emoji319]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Fury


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

House of games.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Edge of Seventeen


----------



## jules 8

Man Down


----------



## thatsme123

The accountant


----------



## Starvista

Fantastic beast with my 12 years old . I fell [emoji42] asleep


----------



## Real Authentication

The Santa Claus [emoji1506]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleepers.


----------



## JNH14

No Escape.


----------



## frick&frack

It's a wonderful life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Eagle Eye.


----------



## gelbergirl

Manchester by the Sea


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rouge


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Mechanic: Resurrection
Bad Moms
Central Intelligence


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dr Strange (this past weekend at the movie theater)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> It's a wonderful life


My all time favorite Christmas movie. I hope I can find it playing somewhere soon.


----------



## JNH14

The Gift


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My all time favorite Christmas movie. I hope I can find it playing somewhere soon.


^I think one of the channels will repeat it all day Christmas Eve &/or Christmas Day (TBS or WB or something like that). I love it too. [emoji319] (White Christmas & Elf are my favorites...oh & Christmas Story)

-------


I watched Elf last night. [emoji319][emoji23]


----------



## gelbergirl

Moana


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The BFG.


----------



## gelbergirl

Man Down


----------



## Mayfly285

Love Actually


----------



## Minkas

Jupiter Ascending -  Interesting idea, good CGI & some nice costumes. It had the potential to be great but somehow turned into another terrible action sci-fi.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Army of Darkness


----------



## gelbergirl

Arrival


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Destination 5


----------



## sanmi

Lord of the Rings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Focus.


----------



## JNH14

Again-I admit it-The Devil Wears Prada...


----------



## gelbergirl

Brooklyn
The Aviator


----------



## JNH14

The Town with Ben Affleck...it's been a movie day! [emoji6]


----------



## Fran0421

Elf- getting into the Christmas mood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Buried.


----------



## misstrine85

The Family Stone


----------



## frick&frack

It's a wonderful life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One missed call.


----------



## coconutsboston

Secret Life of Pets


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## anthrosphere

frick&frack said:


> Star Wars 4



How was the movie? I am planning on seeing it sometime after Christmas. I wonder if I should see it even though I skipped watching the last SW movie.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Office Christmas Party, a few laughs but mostly lame.


----------



## anthrosphere

Moana again! [emoji28] I'm obsessed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Identity


----------



## gelbergirl

Miss Sloane


----------



## frick&frack

anthrosphere said:


> How was the movie? I am planning on seeing it sometime after Christmas. I wonder if I should see it even though I skipped watching the last SW movie.



Star Wars 4 was the first movie to be released in the theaters (in the 70s). I haven't seen Rogue One yet. It comes out in theaters on Friday.


----------



## frick&frack

The Nutcracker (film of the Seattle ballet's performance of Ballanchine's choreography)


----------



## mrs moulds

Dope!


----------



## Perfect Day

Life on the Road


----------



## BgaHolic

The Choice  - Love!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Secret Life of Pets


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rogue One


----------



## hedonista

Independence Day: Resurgence


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## anthrosphere

frick&frack said:


> Nightmare Before Christmas



I still need to see this movie. Going to write myself a reminder to buy a DVD copy this week. [emoji88][emoji319]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Out of time.


----------



## Fran0421

The great gatsby


----------



## gelbergirl

Tropic Thunder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unfriended


----------



## randr21

Rogue One, a truer addition to the franchise.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Aviator


----------



## LovetheLux

Finding Dory 

(Bought DVD copy watching at home)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unfaithful


----------



## gelbergirl

Dumb and Dumber
The Green Mile


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jungle Book


----------



## frick&frack

Polar Express


----------



## gelbergirl

Office Christmas Party


----------



## JNH14

Love Actually


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Flightplan.


----------



## LKKay

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol


----------



## Fran0421

gelbergirl said:


> Office Christmas Party


 What was it like?  is it worth seeing at the movies?


----------



## Fran0421

Home alone - my fav christmas movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Fran0421 said:


> What was it like?  is it worth seeing at the movies?



A silly, fun comedy with some good gags.  
Maybe does not need to be seen at the movies but I like the big screen.
The audience laughed at all the right parts.


----------



## lvmhgirl

Rogue One [emoji173]️


----------



## Fran0421

gelbergirl said:


> A silly, fun comedy with some good gags.
> Maybe does not need to be seen at the movies but I like the big screen.
> The audience laughed at all the right parts.


 
Thank you! I feel like seeing a comedy


----------



## KatNW1

I just bought Groundhog Day on iTunes and watched it last night. Bill Murray is timeless.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hackers


----------



## Rouge H

Skully


----------



## arnott

Frozen.       Didn't like it at all.


----------



## Fran0421

Love actually


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## LKKay

Mission Impossible 2


----------



## twin-fun

The Sound Of Music


----------



## gelbergirl

Collateral Beauty


----------



## flyygal

Trolls


----------



## yellowbernie

It's a Wonderful Life..


----------



## LKKay

Suicide Squad


----------



## SimplyB

Rogue One


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Copycat.


----------



## frick&frack

Rogue One (it's outstanding)


----------



## gelbergirl

La La Land


----------



## Portchop123

The Accountant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Secret Life of Pets again! I needed a laugh!


----------



## gelbergirl

Jackie


----------



## shalomjude

The Fencer


----------



## sanmi

The Exorcist


----------



## misstrine85

Home Alone: Lost in New York


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Whiteout


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## greenbags

Sing


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Passengers


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## HandbagDiva354

It Happened On 5th Avenue


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shallows! Never swimming in the Ocean again!


----------



## cafecreme15

Elf and Arthur Christmas!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kung Fu Panda 3. Actually only less then half! I crashed lol!


----------



## twin-fun

Some Like It Hot


----------



## Mayfly285

Love Actually


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Why Him?
Jackie


----------



## cafecreme15

I also just saw Why Him?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bridget Jones's Baby.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Enemy


----------



## flyygal

Trolls


----------



## randr21

Deepwater Horizon
Inferno


----------



## Fran0421

What happens in vegas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kung Fu Panda 3: Finally stayed awake long enough to finish watching it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Reader


----------



## Fran0421

Allied


----------



## shalomjude

Red Dog True Blue


----------



## sanmi

The Wailing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Into the Blue


----------



## kaitydid

Moana


----------



## frick&frack

Sully


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleepers


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suicide Squad


----------



## frick&frack

My big fat Greek wedding 2


----------



## JNH14

The Holiday


----------



## gelbergirl

Beneath the 12-mile Reef (1953)


----------



## cafecreme15

Beauty and the Beast. Dug out the old VHS tape! I love the movie, but my favorite part may have been the coming attractions. "Aladdin on VHS...just in time for the 1992 holiday season!"


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Midnight Run. De Niro was so handsome in this movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Duel.


----------



## Cindi

The Darkness - it was dumb.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

miss peregrines school for peculiar children, or something like that, lol. it was weird, tim burton, completely


----------



## Mayfly285

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Edge of Darkness.


----------



## gelbergirl

Sing


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3 (my favorite one)


----------



## Trauma

Deadpool - it's a fantastic ride.


----------



## jules 8

Passengers and Fences


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal Rising.


----------



## coconutsboston

Son In Law


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Girl on the Train


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 6


----------



## egak

Moana.


----------



## Fran0421

Why him?


----------



## Tuned83

Batman vs superman. Awful


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cleanskin.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7


----------



## gelbergirl

Schawshank Redemption


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ratter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hidden Figures - I absolutely loved this movie.  Saw it at the premier in DC and two more times since


----------



## trigirl

Why Him? Funny in the dumb comedy good for some raunchy laughs type of way.

La La Land- hated it [emoji850]


----------



## LKKay

Star Wars : Rogue One


----------



## Fran0421

trigirl said:


> Why Him? Funny in the dumb comedy good for some raunchy laughs type of way.
> 
> La La Land- hated it [emoji850]


 
I agree with your review of why him? I regret paying for it haha 

Is la la land all musical? Because I hate musicals but I love ryan gosling!


----------



## frick&frack

DC-Cutie said:


> Hidden Figures - I absolutely loved this movie.  Saw it at the premier in DC and two more times since



I'm so glad to hear this. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sing, so cute.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Sing, so cute.



Sing was completely cute!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Help


----------



## Chloe_chick999

gelbergirl said:


> Sing was completely cute!


So much better than I expected!


----------



## djuna1

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IT


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fences - if Viola and/or Denzel don't get an Oscar nomination, I'll be pissed!  Stellar acting


----------



## Just_A_Gal

Rogue 1, just got back from the theater.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storks


----------



## twin-fun

Mystic River


----------



## katy87

Dr. Strange


----------



## gelbergirl

Hidden Figures


----------



## djuna1

Paterson


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Killshot


----------



## coconutsboston

Edward Scissor Hands


----------



## Portobello75

frick&frack said:


> please continue...



Nocturnal Animals


----------



## egak

The Edge of Seventeen


----------



## Fran0421

Lassie- cried my eyes out as my childhood dog was a collie but a lovely feel good movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hills have eyes


----------



## gelbergirl

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## jules 8

Hidden Figures...great movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Passengers


----------



## gelbergirl

Fences


----------



## coconutsboston

Another Woman's Husband


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Adrift (well half? I fell asleep! )


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julia w/Jane Fonda & Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## JNH14

The Money Pit


----------



## cafecreme15

Spotlight. I suppose by this time next year I will have gotten around to watching this years Oscars movies [emoji23]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Queen of Katwe


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Fences


----------



## gelbergirl

Bright Lights: Starring Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds


----------



## gelbergirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Spotlight. I suppose by this time next year I will have gotten around to watching this years Oscars movies [emoji23]



We'll be here!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fair Game


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Fences


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Code 46


----------



## twin-fun

Mo' Money


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heathers


----------



## HandbagDiva354

*Bridget Jones's Baby , 
Suicide Squad*


----------



## hedonista

Sully


----------



## Fran0421

The ugly truth


----------



## gelbergirl

Demolition


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wave


----------



## tearose

Brooklyn


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Allied


----------



## Fran0421

Serendipity- love that movie


----------



## Dawn

Zootopia  it was so cute!


----------



## gelbergirl

LaLaLand.  (again)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dream House


----------



## twin-fun

Hidden Figures


----------



## Fran0421

Jackie- it was very good! Natalie Portman did a good job


----------



## clu13

The autopsy of Jane Doe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Primal Fear.


----------



## jules 8

Live by Night


----------



## JNH14

Titanic


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kubo and the Two Strings


----------



## gelbergirl

Paper Towns
Hail Caesar!
Weiner


----------



## luvprada

Snow White - Disney Channel had free movies


----------



## twin-fun

In Jackson Heights


----------



## gelbergirl

Singin' in the Rain (1952)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cleanskin


----------



## frick&frack

Lady in the water


----------



## bakeacookie

Hidden figures


----------



## Lauren0404

Concussion


----------



## gelbergirl

The Family Man


----------



## twin-fun

Absence of Malice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Flowers in the attic. An old'e but a goody!


----------



## misstrine85

Die Hard - never watched it before.


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Die Hard - never watched it before.


Die Hard 4 is my favourite  

Planning to watch Arrival and Hacksaw Ridge tonight...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

arrival and it blows my mind !!!
love love love this movie a lot and would love to watch it again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blood Father


----------



## LKKay

Kingsman


----------



## kaz37

Assassin's Creed - strange but intriguing!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mythica The Necromancer


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Patriots Day


----------



## gelbergirl

Silence


----------



## trigirl

Hidden Figures. Wonderful movie.


----------



## texasgal18

I saw Hidden Figures and it was really good! Highly recommend.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pete's Dragon


----------



## Prufrock613

Gone Girl- I'm always late to the party


----------



## sanmi

Underworld


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Inferno


----------



## egak

LION


----------



## gelbergirl

The Founder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deepwater Horizon


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Split


----------



## christy1983

Was it good?


----------



## skyqueen

Bridge of Spies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

4 Moons


----------



## Chloe_chick999

christy1983 said:


> Was it good?


Is your question regarding Split? If so, it was excellent. McAvoy knocked it out of the ballpark!


----------



## cafecreme15

Zootopia


----------



## frick&frack

The Boss


----------



## jules 8

Split


----------



## Cindi

The Suicide Squad - it was ok. Great soundtrack though.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Getaway of Love.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lion


----------



## LKKay

Mechanic: Resurrection—it was terrible, I didn't even make it halfway through the movie


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LKKay said:


> Mechanic: Resurrection—it was terrible, I didn't even make it halfway through the movie



I agree


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wild at heart


----------



## gelbergirl

Live by Night


----------



## DC-Cutie

War Dogs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blair Witch: The New re-done movie.


----------



## Fran0421

jules 8 said:


> Split


I want to see this! I have been reading good reviews


----------



## Fran0421

Tracks- it was good and a true story!


----------



## Stansy

La La Land


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jackie Brown.


----------



## christy1983

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Is your question regarding Split? If so, it was excellent. McAvoy knocked it out of the ballpark!



Yes thank you! Wanting to watch this movie but it's not out yet here!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Live By Night


----------



## gelbergirl

Split


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Along came a spider


----------



## 19flowers

La La Land - saw it last week and will see it again on Monday!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julia with Jane Fonda & Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Fran0421

Split- I was underwhelmed I wasn't a fan of the supernatural aspect in the storyline


----------



## gelbergirl

Legally Blonde


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Random Hearts.


----------



## clu13

Hell or High Water


----------



## twin-fun

The Danish Girl


----------



## cafecreme15

Love Actually


----------



## jules 8

Collateral Beauty


----------



## misstrine85

jen_sparro said:


> Die Hard 4 is my favourite
> 
> Planning to watch Arrival and Hacksaw Ridge tonight...



Can you watch it without seing 2 & 3?


----------



## misstrine85

Unknown


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Descent


----------



## frick&frack

Ghostbusters 2016


----------



## wantitneedit

Arrival


----------



## hedonista

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Blair Witch: The New re-done movie.



As much as I love horror, I never made it through the first one. The filming style made me sick so I left the theatre halfway through the movie. How are the camera angles in this one?


----------



## hedonista

Moana


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Descent 2


----------



## frick&frack

Northanger Abbey


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

La La Land


----------



## trigirl

Split


----------



## jen_sparro

misstrine85 said:


> Can you watch it without seing 2 & 3?



Sure can! 

Saw Resident Evil: The Final Chapter last night.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Paperboy.


----------



## sylwia26

or you may already watched a movie called "The Art of Love"?


----------



## misstrine85

twin-fun said:


> The Danish Girl



Did you like it?


----------



## kateincali

Edge of Seventeen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pushing tin.


----------



## LacieLou

La La Land


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let me in.


----------



## frick&frack

Groundhog Day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Adrift.


----------



## sanmi

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter 2017


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Buried.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Moonlight

Talk about a great movie!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cringed when Chelsea put her dirty shoes on the couch


----------



## wantitneedit

Rosalie Blum


----------



## gelbergirl

Casablanca


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Army of Darkness.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

A Dogs purpose [emoji22]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ouija: Origin Of Evil


----------



## Sophie-Rose

John Wick (1st one - going to see the second tomorrow evening)


----------



## frick&frack

The Huntsman


----------



## Danrella

The Kingsman


----------



## Bagbug

The Santa Clarita Diet 2/5 (2 out of 5 stars)


----------



## seney

La La Land


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Go with me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Entrapment


----------



## blktauna




----------



## frick&frack

blktauna said:


>




Loooooooove Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers movies [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

V for Vendetta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Premonition


----------



## randr21

John Wick 2


----------



## loves

Split


----------



## egak

50 Shades Darker


----------



## misstrine85

egak said:


> 50 Shades Darker



Same here.


----------



## bagsforme

50 shades darker.  Liked it a lot.  Got so distracted by Kim Basinger super white veneers.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ I am going to see it this morning. 

-------------------------------------------------------

1408


----------



## jules 8

John Wick 2


----------



## Freckles1

jules 8 said:


> John Wick 2



+1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fifty Shades Darker. I don't understand all the hype about the movie series?  Nothing like the books.   it was alright. I have seen more sex scenes in other movies. So if you are wondering about the sex scenes, really tame, nothing much.


----------



## Mayfly285

Lion.
Beautiful, moving film.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

John Wick 2 [emoji2]


----------



## ChangeMe

I watched Doctor Strange, I like it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Point of no return.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Neighbour


----------



## DC-Cutie

Moonlight


----------



## frick&frack

Afraid of the dark (about Nat King Cole)


----------



## gelbergirl

Titanic


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Morgan.


----------



## sanmi

Paranormal Activity


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The light between oceans. Very very moving and the music score was simply beautiful.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Killshot


----------



## gelbergirl

Carol
The Aviator


----------



## 19flowers

Chinese Warrior said:


> The light between oceans. Very very moving and the music score was simply beautiful.



loved the book - loved the movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Twilight Zone: The Movie.


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## egak

Patriots Day.


----------



## gelbergirl

Fist Fight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Don't say a word.


----------



## jules 8

Jackie


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lion


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America civil war


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lord of the Flies


----------



## frick&frack

Ghostbusters 2016


----------



## egak

Manchester by the Sea - really enjoyed despite it being a little depressing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Box.


----------



## gelbergirl

Paterson


----------



## frick&frack

Fantasia & Fantasia 2000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A Monster Calls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sisters.


----------



## egak

Hidden Figures - really enjoyed it.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

John wick 2!!   We might see "get out" next since rotten tomato rated as 100%%%%!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Ward


----------



## Chloe_chick999

girlsweetyyy said:


> John wick 2!!   We might see "get out" next since rotten tomato rated as 100%%%%!!


John Wick 2 was good and I can't wait to see Get Out!


----------



## sdkitty

egak said:


> Manchester by the Sea - really enjoyed despite it being a little depressing.


loved this one
I was tearing up several times
could not believe it when I heard a woman in the restroom after the film saying she couldn't empathize with him


----------



## uhpharm01

Hidden Figures


----------



## egak

sdkitty said:


> loved this one
> I was tearing up several times
> could not believe it when I heard a woman in the restroom after the film saying she couldn't empathize with him


 
She must have no heart - I mean how could you not?!


----------



## gelbergirl

Get Out


----------



## sdkitty

egak said:


> She must have no heart - I mean how could you not?!


I felt like telling her she was heartless but I just walked out.  Assume she thought he caused his own problems.  Someone like that should stick to Disney or John Wayne movies.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Levity


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

La La Land


----------



## sanmi

Collide


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Awake


----------



## clu13

Manchester by the Sea


----------



## sdkitty

La La Land.  Sorry to say I was a bit disappointed


----------



## jules 8

Fist Fight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bugsy


----------



## gelbergirl

Dead Poets Society


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Blood.


----------



## rogue1995

John Wick


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Darkness


----------



## Geogirl

Split. It was creepy


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I saw Get Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Velvet


----------



## randr21

Assassin's creed. Big difference when you get a-list actors.


----------



## Dawn

Moana (so cute)


----------



## coronita

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

La La Land


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Jungle Book. (New release)


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I am not your negro


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hidden Figures


----------



## gelbergirl

Bernie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pete's Dragon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stay.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Gantz:O on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

True story.


----------



## jules 8

Logan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

88 Minutes


----------



## gelbergirl

All About Eve (1950)


----------



## frick&frack

X-men apocalypse


----------



## LKKay

Logan


----------



## Docjeun

I watch so many movies on youtube it's hard to mention them, let me see, the last was "sam and me" with Jack lemmon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

7 Pounds


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Logan is a must see! we will miss you Mr. Hugh Jackman~~


----------



## mcpro

Midnight in Paris


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dark Water.


----------



## randr21

Logan.  See it for hugh and patrick stewart only.


----------



## gelbergirl

Ordinary People (1980)


----------



## Rouge H

Jackie...excellent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Baskin.


----------



## Purubbin

Last Movie, I watched Lion.


----------



## gelbergirl

Unstoppable


----------



## JNH14

Double Jeopardy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Queen of Katwe.  Great movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

True Story


----------



## gelbergirl

The Pianist


----------



## loves

nerve


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Whole Truth


----------



## iamleiya

Resident Evil... I dont know how I let myself get suckered in to watching it.


----------



## sanmi

A Dog's purpose


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Just watched Fist Fight... hilarious.


----------



## Love4MK

Logan
It's a shame movies like this don't get any kind of recognition at the Oscars.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Demonic


----------



## MochaCake

Girl on the Train


----------



## jules 8

Kong: Skull Island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Alice through the looking glass


----------



## Alcat34

Get Out


----------



## Docjeun

By the Sea, unfortunately.
What would possess anyone to make a picture like that is beyond me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Disappointments room.


----------



## Love4MK

After having seen Logan, I'm re-watching the X-Men movies.  Saturday was X-Men, yesterday was X2 and then X3: The Last Stand and now onto Wolverine!


----------



## LKKay

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## LKKay

Total Recall (2012)


----------



## pjhm

African Queen from 1952 with Bogart and  K. Hepburn


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

When a Man loves a Woman.


----------



## frick&frack

Iris


----------



## coconutsboston

Labor Day


----------



## MochaCake

Dr. Strange


----------



## cafecreme15

Two Weeks Notice...not one of Sandra Bullock's better movies


----------



## Love4MK

Took a personal yesterday due to the weather so I watched:
John Wick (cheesy yet super fun!)
Assassin's Creed (AWFUL)
X:Men Origins: Wolverine (still one of my favorites)


----------



## Butterlite

Nice Guys


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Solace.


----------



## LKKay

Total Recall


----------



## Yuki85

Beauty and Beast [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so beautiful


----------



## anthrosphere

Live action Cinderella by the talented Kenneth Branagh. LOVED IT! That blue ballgown... those SHOES *dies* soooooooo dreamy!!! 

Oh and Richard Madden was seriously hot as the prince. That smile and his eyes... ugh. I couldn't ask for a better actor for the prince. So hot.

And Lily James was adorable and gorgeous as Cinderella. And lastly, both Helena Bonham Carter and Cate Blanchett were brilliant in their respective roles. Love!! This has become one of my all time favorite Disney movies! Love loved it!!

Oh and I don't think Belle's dress could ever live up to that magical Cinderella dress. Belle's dress looked like a cheap costume I could find at walmart. Sorry Emma.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Train To Busan


----------



## Love4MK

Jurassic World


----------



## Docjeun

For Richer or Poorer, an oldie with Jack Lemon, it's really cute and on Youtube if anyone is interested.


----------



## anthrosphere

Beauty and the Beast. Pretty good movie. Still not convinced that Emma made a good Belle, though. Her singing was a bit off.

But Josh Gad did a fantastic job as LeFou. Stole the show every time.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## shazzy99

Logan - loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ice Age - The Great Egg - scapade


----------



## girlsnstilletos

The Martian


----------



## MochaCake

The Girl on the Train


----------



## betty.lee

Collateral Beauty. Such a beautiful story and movie about moving past loss.


----------



## Grande Latte

Cold Mountain on TV. Nicole Kidman and Jude Law are so hot together!


----------



## JNH14

Pretty Woman...again! 

Still love the two of them walking through the lobby in the hotel on their way to San Francisco!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jackie


----------



## cafecreme15

Midnight in Paris. Must have watched it a good 10 times and it never gets old.


----------



## sasdash

The Passengers.


----------



## MochaCake

Cafe Society


----------



## jules 8

The Belko Experiment ( friday nite) , Beauty and the Beast ( saturday nite)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Custody


----------



## ssocialitex

Beauty and the Beast!!! It was so good


----------



## sanmi

_Beauty and the Beast. _


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Love4MK

Beauty and the Beast
Absolutely wonderful!  I am hoping some other friends want to see it so I can see it again!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Letter (1940)


----------



## misstrine85

La La Land


----------



## cafecreme15

The new Beauty and the Beast! So good - a visual masterpiece.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Underworld: Blood Wars. So good I am going to watch it again!  Absolutely  ALL the series movies!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ronin


----------



## LovetheLux

Beauty and the beast


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blair Witch: The new released version. So much better then the first one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Beauty and the Beast - omg so great, planning on seeing it again!


----------



## gelbergirl

Casablanca


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Runaway Jury


----------



## Tropigal3

Deepwater Horizon, finally.   A good example of what can happen when money/greed comes before people & safety.


----------



## Myluvmaya

Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## jules 8

CHiPS...really funny


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Maggie


----------



## LKKay

21


----------



## jules 8

Life


----------



## cafecreme15

Nebraska. Underratedly hilarious!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kong Skull Island


----------



## PursePassionLV

Bridget Jones Baby. I needed something mindless after a rough week.


----------



## gelbergirl

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ratter


----------



## LKKay

Wanted


----------



## frick&frack

LotR 1


----------



## Myluvmaya

Secret In Their Eyes


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Life, loved it!


----------



## sanmi

Ghost in the shell


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mojave


----------



## bluebell.girl

Moonlight and i don't quite like it. Feels like something i can watch in cable


----------



## Maracucha

Solace


----------



## anthrosphere

Watched the 2015 Cinderella again... yesterday and the night before that. I still love it to a billion bits. I fall in love every time I watch it and I can't stop obsessing about it. Sigh. Tempted to watch it again tomorrow night. XDD I saw Moana 5 times already, gonna see if I can make beat that record with Cinderella... haha.

*sigh* I want to buy the Cinderella doll just for collecting sake and simply because I'm such a huge fangirl of the movie but UGH. Stupid Amazon's warehouse deals, AND the resellers have severely overpriced this doll (it retailed for $40 but it's at least $50-$100+ now). Makes no sense. Just totally unfair.


----------



## MochaCake

Free State of Jones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Inferno


----------



## Myluvmaya

Arrival


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Summer of Sam


----------



## tinybutterfly

The Great Outdoors with John Candy and Dan Aykroyd.


----------



## anthrosphere

Get Out.
Super boring. And overrated. Regretted ever spending my Fandango credit on it when I could have used it to watch something better... like Logan.



sanmi said:


> Ghost in the shell


Did you like it? I might want to see it someday.


----------



## anthrosphere

double post


----------



## JNH14

The Woman in Gold


----------



## Love4MK

Beauty and the Beast
For the second time!  I could watch it over and over and over again.  Too bad going to the movies cost a fortune!


----------



## JNH14

Girl on a Train


----------



## sanmi

The Boss Baby


----------



## sanmi

anthrosphere said:


> Get Out.
> Super boring. And overrated. Regretted ever spending my Fandango credit on it when I could have used it to watch something better... like Logan.
> 
> 
> Did you like it? I might want to see it someday.



I don't really like the movie. I would rather watch Beauty and the Beast again..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blair Witch (New released version)


----------



## jules 8

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## cafecreme15

The Breakfast Club


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Shallow Water


----------



## ali74

The black stallion! [emoji173] my son's first time!


----------



## iamleiya

Cool runnings.. nice movie!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Hours


----------



## gelbergirl

Easy A
The Proposal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Same I also watched Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them


----------



## coronita

Absolutely Fabulous. It was awful!


----------



## JNH14

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## gelbergirl

Catch Me If You Can
The Cider House Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## Docjeun

Yesterdays Children with Jane Seymour
I found it on youtube
Very sweet and emotional


----------



## Chloe2011

Passengers on redbox. It was ok. Heading to beauty and the beast this week with the kids.


----------



## gelbergirl

Joy
Old School


----------



## sanmi

Independence Day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Incarnate


----------



## coconutsboston

The Rock


----------



## LKKay

Oldboy


----------



## Maracucha

Moana


----------



## thatsme123

Lion


----------



## Yuki85

Power Rangers 2017


----------



## coronita

Rogue One


----------



## LKKay

SING


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Queen of the dammed


----------



## Mimi_09

The Bicycle Thief


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Potter [emoji173]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

John Wick


----------



## Yuki85

Need for speedy the movie


----------



## gelbergirl

Patriot's Day


----------



## frick&frack

Woman in gold


----------



## Swanky

Why Him?


----------



## VernisCerise

Sing


----------



## Pmrbfay

Risen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Carrie Pilby


----------



## sr1856

best of me


----------



## coconutsboston

Evil Nanny


----------



## Mimi_09

USS Indianapolis: Men of Courage


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Zero Days


----------



## LKKay

Get Out


----------



## Love Of My Life

Razor's Edge


----------



## JNH14

Premonition with Sandra Bullock


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Passengers


----------



## gelbergirl

War Dogs
Wanted


----------



## LKKay

Your Name


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Assassin's Creed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last Days In The Desert


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Destination 5


----------



## Pmrbfay

Risen


----------



## citruses

Arrival


----------



## misstrine85

We're not married


----------



## Juno85

Logan.  Won't give any spoilers away... but don't go see this if you're looking for an uplifting movie to watch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Destination Lol!  I am watching the movie series backwards!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## LKKay

Transformers: Age of Extinction


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Everything Gigi Gorgeous


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Destination 2.


----------



## jules 8

Fate of the Furious


----------



## MochaCake

Lion


----------



## sthrncin

Ben Hur


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Destination 3.


----------



## frick&frack

Suicide Squad


----------



## Carson123

Hidden Figures


----------



## TraGiv

Kong Skull Island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paterson


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Suicide Squad



This again


----------



## gelbergirl

Going in Style


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Before The Flood


----------



## coronita

Fate of the Furious
Split


----------



## bluebell.girl

Manchester by the Sea
Michelle Williams totes stole the show with her brief appearance. The main guy er idk imho he did good job but i think its not quite pack enough oomph


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ratter.


----------



## kuhoang

Larry Crowne


----------



## BelleLondon

Beauty and the Beast 2017. Not a fan of Emma Watson (long story!) and I went from thinking that she's not pretty enough to be Belle, the most beautiful girl in the village, to loving the movie. It really was fantastic, magical and moving.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Insider


----------



## evilia1210

Nocturnal animal


----------



## Dominiquenicole

Logan


----------



## jules 8

Gifted


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Return of Xander Cage


----------



## Dawn

Suicide Squad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Logan


----------



## coconutsboston

Hello, My Name is Doris


----------



## coconutsboston

Still Mine


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Creed


----------



## jules 8

Free Fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Why Him?


----------



## coconutsboston

Dark Places


----------



## frick&frack

Persuasion [emoji173]


----------



## kuhoang

Sand Castle


----------



## gelbergirl

Forgetting Sarah Marshall
Dumb and Dumber


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

World of Warcraft: The Beginning


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Collateral Beauty.  This movie!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Now you see me 2


----------



## needloub

Sing


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridesmaids


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Moonlight. It is a "Must watch" Movie!  It!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Keanu (gangster kitten); Brief Encounter; Legend of Tarzan


----------



## Mimi_09

The Boss Baby


----------



## gelbergirl

The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks


----------



## loves

Christine (2017)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Notes On Blindness


----------



## Mimi_09

Good Kill


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Allied


----------



## frick&frack

The secret life of pets


----------



## Prufrock613

On a flight to Mexico-
Sing
Lion
Jackie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Other Guys


----------



## frick&frack

The perks of being a wallflower


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Others


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

88 Minutes


----------



## jules 8

The Circle


----------



## gelbergirl

Man of Steel


----------



## Jazz47

The real life remake of Tarzan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gods of Egypt


----------



## gelbergirl

Their Finest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

La La Land


----------



## frick&frack

Bridget Jones' baby


----------



## coconutsboston

Bridget Jones's Baby [emoji64]


----------



## skyqueen

Don't Breathe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wolf Creek


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wolf Creek 2. I have actually been there IRL? Although I never climbed up to see the actual crater.   Too lazy & Tired.


----------



## frick&frack

maya angelou: I will rise


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## Myluvmaya

Hello My Name Is Doris


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 5 & 6


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stay


----------



## Coach Superfan

Moana


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> maya angelou: I will rise



She lived an incredible life. Phenomenal woman indeed!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> Bridget Jones' baby



I don't know why I rented this movie last week. I forgot I had already watched it plus it's free on Netflix[emoji41]


----------



## coconutsboston

What ever happened to baby Jane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Joan of Ark.


----------



## frick&frack

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She lived an incredible life. Phenomenal woman indeed!



I have loved her poetry. I had no idea what an amazing woman she truly was. I need to read her books. I watched her PBS documentary on Netflix. Highly recommend it.

-------


Star Wars 1, 2, & 3


----------



## cocolv

Neerja


----------



## jules 8

The Dinner, and Guardians of the Galaxy 2


----------



## skyqueen

Sully...even though you know how it ends, still thrilling!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One missed call.


----------



## sanmi

Train to Busan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures.  This is a MUST watch movie! I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hidden Figures.  This is a MUST watch movie! I loved every minute of it!



Absolutely agree with U! I just finished the movie a minute ago, oh so good!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Patriots Day


----------



## gelbergirl

The Green Mile


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Manchester By The Sea


----------



## Pmrbfay

Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2; Passengers


----------



## Prada_Princess

Dear Zachary. Best film ever.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Public Enemies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Alien: Covenant


----------



## LKKay

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## coconutsboston

Split


----------



## coconutsboston

Manchester By The Sea


----------



## cocolv

The lost city of Z


----------



## sanmi

Kong - skull island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fate Of The Furious


----------



## gelbergirl

The Infiltrator


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Fate of the Furious


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghost In The Shell  Action packed & I loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Life


----------



## jkss

Mission Impossible


----------



## jules 8

All the Presidents Men


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Salesman


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy 2


----------



## TraGiv

The Fate of the Furious


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter. I had to watch it again!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lion


----------



## jules 8

Alien: Covenant


----------



## coconutsboston

Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Logan


----------



## frick&frack

Trolls


----------



## jules 8

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

John Wick: Chapter Two


----------



## LKKay

The Mummy


----------



## frick&frack

Finding Dory


----------



## scrpo83

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Split


----------



## egak

Mike and Dave need wedding dates.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Their Finest


----------



## kaz37

King Arthur


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kong: Skull Island


----------



## gelbergirl

Smokey and the Bandit (1977)


----------



## coconutsboston

Dirty Dancing remake....regretfully.


----------



## chugina

guardians of galaxy, it was dope


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fifty shades Darker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## gelbergirl

Central Intelligence


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

XXX: The Return Of Xander Cage


----------



## sr1856

moana


----------



## randr21

Alien Covenant 

Not very smart crew members...and you can guess what comes next pretty easily.


----------



## frick&frack

Storks [emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hope Floats.


----------



## coconutsboston

A Man Called Ove


----------



## sr1856

sweet home alabama


----------



## jules 8

Get Out


----------



## sanmi

The Flu.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleepless


----------



## cilantro

does anyone knows what movie is this?
sorry i dont know where else to post this.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rings


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Storks [emoji173]️[emoji23]



This again...so funny, I love it.


----------



## gelbergirl

cilantro said:


> View attachment 3714047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone knows what movie is this?
> sorry i dont know where else to post this.



The Intern


----------



## cilantro

gelbergirl said:


> The Intern


Thank you!! I'm going to watch it. Is it good?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storks


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Storks



It's great, isn't it?


----------



## gelbergirl

cilantro said:


> Thank you!! I'm going to watch it. Is it good?



Good movie!
Fun interaction between workers from the more traditional workforce and the younger generation.  Enjoy!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Catching Fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> It's great, isn't it?



YES!  At least it made me laugh! 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Gold


----------



## frick&frack

Pirates of the Caribbean 5


----------



## randr21

cilantro said:


> View attachment 3714047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone knows what movie is this?
> sorry i dont know where else to post this.


The Intern with Anne Hathaway?


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> YES!  At least it made me laugh!



Watching again now. Just saw one of my favorite scenes: wolf pack submarine taking a breath :lolots: [emoji23][emoji122]


----------



## purseproblm

Wonder Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beauty And The Beast (the new version)


----------



## cilantro

gelbergirl said:


> Good movie!
> Fun interaction between workers from the more traditional workforce and the younger generation.  Enjoy!


watched it. love it! i like the friendship part most


----------



## cilantro

randr21 said:


> The Intern with Anne Hathaway?


yes! great movie!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Wonder Woman!!!


----------



## seney

John Wick


----------



## cilantro

dead poet society
one of my all time favorites ❤️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Single white female


----------



## LKKay

Aliens: Covenant


----------



## gelbergirl

Wonder Woman


----------



## coconutsboston

THX-1138


----------



## jules 8

Wonder Woman


----------



## frick&frack

Temple Grandin - what an amazing person she is, & the movie is excellent (HBO  on demand)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wonder Woman


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Logan


----------



## sr1856

legend of tarzan


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Peregrin's home for peculiar children


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shack


----------



## mcpro

Wonder Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Guardians Of The Galaxy - Vol. 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sentinel


----------



## gelbergirl

Wonder Woman (again!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Contact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miss Sloane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gleason


----------



## cilantro

bridget jones's baby


----------



## egak

Baywatch.


----------



## sanmi

The Mummy


----------



## cocolv

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mummy


----------



## Ludmilla

Waking Ned Devine


----------



## coconutsboston

Beauty & the Beast


----------



## coconutsboston

Menendez: Blood Brothers 

(I really wanted to see Courtney Love in this role!)


----------



## cassisberry

Wonder Woman


----------



## jules 8

The Mummy


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wonder Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Good Witch's Wonder


----------



## frick&frack

The accountant


----------



## JNH14

Wedding Crashers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Churchill


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Come And Find Me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Always Shine


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wonder Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Silence


----------



## mcqueenlife

Wonder Woman, and it was fantastic


----------



## DariuXK

from this


----------



## frick&frack

Princess Bride


----------



## gelbergirl

The Other Guys


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragonheart 4: Battle For The Heartfire


----------



## jules 8

The Book of Henry, and Rough Night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Solomon Kane


----------



## Myluvmaya

Winter's Bone


----------



## gelbergirl

Father of the Bride (1950)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mine


----------



## gelbergirl

Teen Wolf (1985)


----------



## cassisberry

Princess Bride


----------



## Chloe_chick999

It Comes at Night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Before I Fall


----------



## skyqueen

Danny Collins


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Space Between Us


----------



## gelbergirl

My Cousin Rachel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tell Me How I Die


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

It comes at night 
Guardians of the Galaxy II 
Cars 3 
Transformers: The last knight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Isolation


----------



## cilantro

sum of all fears


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Cure For Wellness


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let Her Out


----------



## randr21

Wonder Woman, highly recommend


----------



## Pmrbfay

Life. Very creepy...


----------



## rogue1995

Pulp fiction


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Eyes Of My Mother


----------



## letsgoshopn

Life. Agreed, creepy lol


----------



## Pmrbfay

@letsgoshopn - I'm still shuddering...[emoji51] lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Run The Tide


----------



## gelbergirl

Baby Driver


----------



## Love4MK

Moana 
So cute!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fear Inc.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Transformers: The Last Knight


----------



## frick&frack

Cinderella


----------



## gelbergirl

Wakefield


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Get Out


----------



## meluvs2shop

47 meters down


----------



## jules 8

The House


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wonder Woman - so good


----------



## frick&frack

Battleship [emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## gelbergirl

The Beguiled


----------



## cafecreme15

An old Jimmy Stewart movie - The Spirit of St Louis


----------



## jules 8

Baby Driver


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let Me Make You A Martyr


----------



## frick&frack

Independence Day 2


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hero


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Life


----------



## uhpharm01

Trolls


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America civil war


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Beguiled, good but I like the original better.


----------



## ninja_please

Kinda not related but does anybody know what boots Wonder Woman is wearing with the red cape in the opening scene?


----------



## ninja_please

Sorry double post!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mean Dreams


----------



## frick&frack

Transformers the last knight


----------



## jules 8

Minions 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Alone In Berlin


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Despicable Me 3


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Revenant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Brimstone


----------



## Yuki85

Wonder Woman!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

The White Sister (1923). Gorgeous soundtrack!


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Brimstone. Brilliant performance by Guy Pearce.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

XX  (Is a new all-female helmed horror anthology featuring four dark tales written and directed by fiercely talented women.)


----------



## coconutsboston

You Get Me


----------



## sanmi

Spider-Man Homecoming


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extortion


----------



## gelbergirl

13 Minutes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Broken Vows


----------



## jules 8

Spiderman: Homecoming


----------



## TimothyMaxy

Wonder Woman!
I love this movie so much!!!!!! I watched twice in the cinema!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tomorrow


----------



## gelbergirl

Grey Gardens (2009)


----------



## randr21

Wonder Woman second time. Love Gal Gadot!


----------



## cafecreme15

About a Boy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sublet


----------



## gelbergirl

Spiderman


----------



## cafecreme15

Dior and I documentary. It's about Raf Simons's first collection there. I highly recommend!


----------



## letsgoshopn

Table 19


----------



## frick&frack

Warcraft


----------



## Wamgurl

Phone Booth


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

King Kong


----------



## HandbagDiva354

A Man Called Ove


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Planetarium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Berlin Syndrome


----------



## cafecreme15

Coco Before Chanel...kind of a disappointing snooze fest


----------



## jules 8

The Big Sick


----------



## Monsieur Candie

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Salt and Fire


----------



## frick&frack

Wonder Woman [emoji7]


----------



## coconutsboston

To the Bone


----------



## DizzyFairy

Korean film, train to busan


----------



## sanmi

DizzyFairy said:


> Korean film, train to busan



I watched the movie twice.. nice fast action zombie movie.


----------



## cafecreme15

Secret Life of Pets


----------



## jules 8

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rings


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DM3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Butterfly


----------



## TraGiv

The Big Sick


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sex Cowboys


----------



## gelbergirl

War for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## kaitydid

Despicable Me 3


----------



## sanmi

Star Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2307: Winter's Dream


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snowden


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wedding Singer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Drone


----------



## jules 8

Valerian and Dunkirk


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jules 8 said:


> Valerian and Dunkirk


May I ask how you liked Dunkirk?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cruel Summer


----------



## jules 8

Chloe_chick999 said:


> May I ask how you liked Dunkirk?


I loved it, but I'm partial to WW2 history and movies...I feel like Christopher Nolan did an incredible job...great movie, I highly recommend it


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Charade


----------



## Louliu71

Patriots Day.....very moving


----------



## TraGiv

Girls Trip


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jules 8 said:


> I loved it, but I'm partial to WW2 history and movies...I feel like Christopher Nolan did an incredible job...great movie, I highly recommend it


Thanks! Love war movies too, I plan to see this tomorrow


----------



## jules 8

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Thanks! Love war movies too, I plan to see this tomorrow


You'll have to post what you thought of it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snap Shot


----------



## coronita

Today's Special (Netflix)
Learning to Drive (Prime)

Both were very good.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dead Awake


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Girls Trip


----------



## frick&frack

Goonies


----------



## jules 8

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Thanks! Love war movies too, I plan to see this tomorrow


Did you see the movie?, and if so, what did you think ?


----------



## cafecreme15

Annie (from 1982)


----------



## purseproblm

Dunkirk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Denial


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Somewhere Between


----------



## SweetCherries

Gone girl


----------



## Yuki85

Sex and the city the movie [emoji7]


----------



## sdkitty

Girls Trip (like it)
Dunkirk - didn't like despite all the acclaim....Love Tom Hardy and his face was covered with a pilot's mask the whole time except one very brief scene at the end


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Burn Country


----------



## SweetTea26

Dirty Grandpa [emoji23]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jules 8 said:


> Did you see the movie?, and if so, what did you think ?


Hey! I did enjoy it, the air combat scenes were excellent! the only thing I found odd was the very minimal dialogue and when they did speak I found their accents a little hard to understand.


----------



## frick&frack

Ghostbusters (original)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blair Witch (New released version)


----------



## jules 8

Atomic Blonde


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Boss Baby


----------



## gelbergirl

Girls Trip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Beguiled


----------



## justwatchin

Dunkirk


----------



## skyqueen

Almost Christmas


----------



## bisbee

The Big Sick


----------



## cassisberry

Dunkirk


----------



## Singra

The Nice Guys. 

Ryan Gosling is surprisingly good at playing an inept, sh**ty detective.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Southside With You


----------



## cafecreme15

Larry Crowne - very mediocre and forgettable in every way, which is a shame considering the amazing cast (Tom Hanks, Julia Roberts, Brian Cranston, Taraji P. Henson)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Butterfly


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Almost Christmas



Me too


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dunkirk


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Gifted


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Intouchables, from 2011 and absolutely wonderful!


----------



## scrpo83

Spiderman Homecoming


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Me too


I loved it...wholesome and fun!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shadow Effect


----------



## gelbergirl

Diana, Our Mother: Her Life and Legacy (HBO)


----------



## gelbergirl

Snowden
War Dogs


----------



## skyqueen

Hidden Figures


----------



## cafecreme15

Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## cafecreme15

gelbergirl said:


> Diana, Our Mother: Her Life and Legacy (HBO)



I've been meaning to watch this! Hope it's on HBO Go


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Zookeeper's Wife


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Atomic Blonde


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beauty and The Beast


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bedeviled


----------



## Freckles1

Lion


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Boy Bye


----------



## gelbergirl

The Emoji Movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Void


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kill Switch


----------



## cafecreme15

Had a busy movie-watching few days - The Firm, Pretty Woman, Wall Street


----------



## jules 8

The Dark Tower


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tha Shack


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

King Arthur: Legend Of The Sword


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Spider-Man: Homecoming


----------



## gelbergirl

Dunkirk 70mm


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Loving Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Awakening The Zodiac


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jules 8 said:


> The Dark Tower



Was it any good?
We were going to see it today but my son refused because of the bad reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## LKKay

Kidnap


----------



## jules 8

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Was it any good?
> We were going to see it today but my son refused because of the bad reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.


It depends...if you've read the books, if your a Stephen King fan, how easily or not you're entertained by movies...I read the book years ago when it first came out, and I guess I didnt remember/ retain much of it, but I was entained enough by it to now want re-read the books because it piqued my interest enough to want to get the full story of the books


----------



## Freckles1

Dunkirk


----------



## SweetCherries

The Circle, not a good movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mulholland Drive


----------



## Dawn

Descendants 2 with my little girls


----------



## LKKay

Blade Trinity


----------



## gelbergirl

The Aviator


----------



## cdtracing

John Wick 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Atomic Blonde


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Innocents


----------



## cafecreme15

The HBO documentary Diana: Life and Legacy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Doctor Strange.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Accountant [emoji106]


----------



## MrsMonkwell

Despicable Me3......


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Diana: Life and Legacy


----------



## frick&frack

The other guys


----------



## Singra

Dunkirk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Atomic Blonde


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Annabelle Creation


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Atomic Blond (loved it!!!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lady Bloodfight


----------



## gelbergirl

Bonnie and Clyde (50th Anniversary showing)


----------



## jules 8

Kidnap and Detroit


----------



## Infinity8

Spiderman


----------



## frick&frack

Fantastic beasts


----------



## tinybutterfly

Winter's Tale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snap Shot


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Faults


----------



## misstrine85

Dunkirk - loved it


----------



## sanmi

Bride of chucky


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mist. I loathe the ending!


----------



## cafecreme15

Trading Places


----------



## Sferics

Dunkirk. It was oppresive but good.


----------



## cafecreme15

The Big Sick


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Death Note: Light Up The New World


----------



## cafecreme15

Catch me if you can


----------



## sanmi

The Battleship island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pirates Of The Caribbean 5: Dead Men Tell No Tales* *


----------



## frick&frack

Keeping up the the Joneses


----------



## femmedelamode

Dunkirk.


----------



## cafecreme15

Breakfast at Tiffanys. Honestly it kind of bored me. Other than Audrey Hepburn's great outfits, I don't see why this movie is so iconic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Conor McGregor: Notorious


----------



## LKKay

Annabelle


----------



## jules 8

The Hitmans Bodyguard and Logan  Lucky


----------



## gelbergirl

Wind River


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rot


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars Rogue 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Raw


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Logan Lucky, loved it


----------



## sanmi

Annabelle


----------



## Singra

20th Century Women... it won't be everyone's cut of tea but I thought it was very good.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hitman's Bodyguard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jesse James Lawman


----------



## PheonixBorn

"Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2" and "Beauty and the Beast"


----------



## MahoganyQT

What happened Ms. Simone?

Wonderful documentary.


----------



## SweetCherries

Baywatch 
Paris can wait


----------



## skyqueen

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beta Test


----------



## ClassicFab

Almost Christmas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Annabelle Creation


----------



## LKKay

The Tourist


----------



## sacha1009

Spiderman


----------



## coniglietta

Charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It Comes At Night


----------



## SweetCherries

My fair lady - not what I expected


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sense Of An Ending


----------



## SweetCherries

Boss baby


----------



## SweetCherries

Passengers


----------



## frick&frack

Dr. Strange


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Quarantine


----------



## gelbergirl

Lucky Logan


----------



## jules 8

Wind River


----------



## luvprada

Nocturnal Animals


----------



## LKKay

RED


----------



## gelbergirl

Ingrid Goes West


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unforgettable


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wolf Of Wallstreet


----------



## LKKay

Rush Hour 3


----------



## LKKay

SALT


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

47 Meters Down


----------



## SweetCherries

The hitmans's bodyguard


----------



## cafecreme15

Center Stage - my favorite dance movie!


----------



## Chiichan

Almost Christmas. Idk why HBO plays Christmas movies in the summertime. Enjoyed it anyway lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cult Of Chucky


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lost City Of Z


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Syriana


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sublet


----------



## jules 8

Tulip Fever


----------



## cafecreme15

Matilda


----------



## SweetCherries

Dark knight rises


----------



## jules 8

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula Untold


----------



## SweetCherries

Despicable me3


----------



## ChangeMe

Nocturnal animals and Elle,Awesome movies, recommend everyone to watch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unforgettable


----------



## gelbergirl

The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit (1956)


----------



## frick&frack

A monster calls


----------



## SweetCherries

Gone with the wind


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Baby Driver, definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vengeance


----------



## LKKay

The Hitmans Bodyguard


----------



## scrpo83

Cars 3


----------



## coniglietta

Men in Black


----------



## coniglietta

The Prestige


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Age Of Shadows


----------



## Yuki85

Hitman's bodyguard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mummy


----------



## coniglietta

Men in Black II


----------



## coniglietta

The Bad Batch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Circle


----------



## LKKay

Moana


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From A House On Willow Street


----------



## gelbergirl

Hitch
Sex and the City


----------



## jules 8

Stephen Kings  IT


----------



## Singra

jules 8 said:


> Stephen Kings  IT


Is that the new one? Did you like it?


----------



## skyqueen

Hidden Figures...again. Love this movie, so inspirational!


----------



## Sferics

A cure for wellness and Get out.
Everybody liked them...but not me :/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw: The final chapter


----------



## LKKay

It


----------



## SweetCherries

The Budapest hotel


----------



## jules 8

Singra said:


> Is that the new one? Did you like it?


Yes, the new one. I did like it...very well done for a Stephen King book- to- movie


----------



## cdtracing

Opps. wrong thread.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

All For One


----------



## yellowbernie

Hidden Figures


----------



## Chiichan

yellowbernie said:


> Hidden Figures



I have been watching this EVERY time it's been on HBO. Lol like the HBO E showings then the HBO west showing an hr later lol. 

I just rewatched Renaissance Man. Danny DeVito coming down that tower STILL gets me.


----------



## yellowbernie

Chiichan said:


> I have been watching this EVERY time it's been on HBO. Lol like the HBO E showings then the HBO west showing an hr later lol.
> 
> I just rewatched Renaissance Man. Danny DeVito coming down that tower STILL gets me.


I recorded Hidden figures off of HBO..so I watch it all the time..Great Movie..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I re watched: Pirates Of The Caribbean 5: Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## coniglietta

It


----------



## Singra

Suicide Squad... wow some bad editing and directing, quite disappointing. 



yellowbernie said:


> I recorded Hidden figures off of HBO..so I watch it all the time..Great Movie..





Chiichan said:


> I have been watching this EVERY time it's been on HBO. Lol like the HBO E showings then the HBO west showing an hr later lol.
> 
> I just rewatched Renaissance Man. Danny DeVito coming down that tower STILL gets me.


If the Oscars want to stay relevant with the broad movie going public Hidden Figures should have won the Oscar for BP. I thought the top two Oscar contenders (Lala Land and Moonlight) were overhyped... examples of good filming with interesting bits and pieces but they were a bit of a chore to watch and they've failed to stick in mind months after viewing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

When a man loves a woman.  I  the ending! Gets me every time I watch this movie.


----------



## LKKay

Mission Impossible 3


----------



## frick&frack

Magnificent 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Three West


----------



## frick&frack

3 kings


----------



## sanmi

Kong skull island


----------



## LKKay

The Expendables 2


----------



## frick&frack

Windtalkers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Don't Hang Up


----------



## jules 8

American Assassin


----------



## LKKay

The Tuxedo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last word.


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws
Snowden
Rock Star
Private Benjamin


----------



## jules 8

Mother!


----------



## LKKay

jules 8 said:


> Mother!


+1


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jules 8 said:


> Mother!


Do tell, did you like it? Does it have an anti-Christianity theme like I read?


----------



## kateincali

After all the good things I've read about it, Sicario

Thought it was boring AF


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge. One of the BEST movies I have ever watched!  Oh so glorious & Oh so inspiring!


----------



## jules 8

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Do tell, did you like it? Does it have an anti-Christianity theme like I read?


Go to IMdB and read the reviews...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

jules 8 said:


> Go to IMdB and read the reviews...


Good grief. Nothing positive in those reviews!


----------



## yellowbernie

47 Meters Down..Good movie.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dunkirk, so good!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It Comes At Night


----------



## coniglietta

Kingsman


----------



## coconutsboston

Hush


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Re watched: Hidden Figures. These 3 women are inspiring!


----------



## Cams

Mother


----------



## frick&frack

Hidden Figures [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LKKay

The Punisher


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hidden Figures


----------



## LKKay

Burlesque


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Detour


----------



## misstrine85

Kingsmen 2 - loved it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Atomic Blonde


----------



## LKKay

When in Rome


----------



## sanmi

Cars 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Cyberbully


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Dark Tower


----------



## gelbergirl

Rebel in the Rye


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## jules 8

Kingsmen: The Golden Circle


----------



## frick&frack

Beauty & the beast


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Solace


----------



## gelbergirl

Kingsman: The Golden Circle


----------



## SweetCherries

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hacksaw Ridge. One of the BEST movies I have ever watched!  Oh so glorious & Oh so inspiring!



I couldn't agreed more!


----------



## SweetCherries

Pirates of the Caribbean-Dead men tell no tales


----------



## luvprada

Murderland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lion


----------



## gelbergirl

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Promise


----------



## Coco.lover

Mother!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catch Hell


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

IT (second time) Caught a lot of details I didn't see the first time around


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mother!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Kingsman: the golden circle.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Beauty and the Beast (2017)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Promise



I watched that a few days ago [emoji106]


----------



## gelbergirl

Flaterliners


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Dressmaker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Salt and Fire


----------



## jules 8

Flatliners


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Circle


----------



## coconutsboston

Chloe


----------



## cafecreme15

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Chiichan

The Nice Guys


----------



## trigirl

American Made


----------



## jules 8

American Made


----------



## SweetCherries

Baby driver (good movie)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rings (2017 edition)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

47 Metres Down


----------



## Chloe_chick999

American Made, great movie.


----------



## mom0f2

The Princess Bride


----------



## gelbergirl

Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In Dubious Battle


----------



## LKKay

R.I.P.D.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Made


----------



## lorihmatthews

Manolo: The Boy Who Made Shoes for Lizards


----------



## gelbergirl

Victoria & Abdul


----------



## LKKay

Source Code


----------



## Cams

Kingsmam


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Don't Tell


----------



## LKKay

The Mask


----------



## bluebell.girl

Kingsman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Transformers: The Last Knight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Flatliners (2017)


----------



## jules 8

The Mountain Between Us


----------



## gelbergirl

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Three West


----------



## LKKay

Kingsman: The Golden Circle


----------



## Chiichan

Girls trip


----------



## SweetCherries

No escape


----------



## clu13

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## jules 8

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## clu13

Why Him?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Before I Wake


----------



## frick&frack

Bad moms


----------



## morgan20

IT movie can I be evil and say I wanted most of them to die


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IT (2017)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Cousin Rachel


----------



## frick&frack

Victoria & Abdul


----------



## SweetCherries

The emoji movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wizard Of Lies


----------



## Singra

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## veyda

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## sanmi

Midnight runners


----------



## Looking for this bag

frick&frack said:


> please continue...


Sex and the city


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## loves

mother! 
not re-watching that for sure


----------



## misstrine85

One of my faves: it's a wonderful life [emoji173]️


----------



## SweetCherries

Girl trip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Disappointments Room


----------



## gelbergirl

The Full Monty
Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me
Titanic


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula (The new 2017 version)


----------



## jules 8

Happy Death Day and The Foreigner


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gilda


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jules 8 said:


> Happy Death Day and The Foreigner



We're going to the movies today. Do u recommend either? TIA[emoji257]


----------



## jules 8

HandbagDiva354 said:


> We're going to the movies today. Do u recommend either? TIA[emoji257]


Definitely The Foreigner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Last Face


----------



## SweetCherries

War for planet of the apes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

War For The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## trigirl

Victoria and Abdul


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Foreigner


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jules 8 said:


> Definitely The Foreigner



Thank you. I enjoyed it.[emoji257]


----------



## jules 8

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thank you. I enjoyed it.[emoji257]


Good...my daughter and I did too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gracefield Incident


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the lost


----------



## luvprada

Claire in Motion


----------



## gelbergirl

The Finest Hours


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

8MM


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The American


----------



## ScottyGal

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happy Hunting


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## SweetCherries

Babadook


----------



## jules 8

Breathe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nocturnal Animals (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Foreigner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Young Messiah


----------



## gelbergirl

The Mountain Between Us


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Professor Marston & the Wonder Women 
Highly recommend


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## loves

Girls Trip 2017


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Passengers. So boring...............


----------



## frick&frack

Alice in wonderland


----------



## SweetCherries

The grudge


----------



## frick&frack

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts & Where to find them. I  This movie!


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## LKKay

The Foreigner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pete's Dragon. I  This movie!


----------



## frick&frack

Addams family values


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Goodbye Christopher Robin


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Skiptrace


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Una


----------



## gelbergirl

American Made


----------



## MahoganyQT

Marshall


----------



## Tropigal3

Fifty Shades Darker

I liked the homage to her mom's (Melanie Griffith} line from WORKING  GIRL.  "I expect you to call me Tess, I don't expect you to fetch me coffee unless you're getting some for yourself.  And the rest we can make up as we go along."


----------



## SweetCherries

My best friend's wedding


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Only the Brave.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets


----------



## jules 8

Victoria and Abdul


----------



## Diamond Dazed

The Florida Project


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Serenity


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## jules 8

Suburbicon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lego Ninjago movie with my kids


----------



## missdeha

thor ragnarok


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Boo 2 Madea Halloween


----------



## sunglow

The Foreigner


----------



## southernbelle82

Hocus Pocus, yes I’m 35 yrs old and still watch it every year at Halloween [emoji316][emoji849][emoji317]


----------



## sacha1009

The Foreigner


----------



## skyqueen

SweetCherries said:


> My best friend's wedding


"The moment I wake up"...that scene still cracks me up!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rupture


----------



## coconutsboston

83 Hours Til Dawn


----------



## gelbergirl

Thank You for Your Service


----------



## frick&frack

Paranorman


----------



## gelbergirl

Monsters, Inc.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Glass Castle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden figures! I  This Movie!  So worth re watching!


----------



## frick&frack

Frankenweenie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dunkirk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pet


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## gelbergirl

The Dressmaker


----------



## SweetCherries

skyqueen said:


> "The moment I wake up"...that scene still cracks me up!


Lol, I love watching old movies like this over again


----------



## ChangeMe

I rewatched the Conjuring on Halloween with my friends


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happy Death Day


----------



## LKKay

Thor Ragnarok


----------



## gelbergirl

LBJ


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bushwick


----------



## misstrine85

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Dark Tower


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Thor: Ragnarok -Last night and again tonight


----------



## misstrine85

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Thor: Ragnarok -Last night and again tonight



It’s really great [emoji1]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## gelbergirl

Wonderstruck


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Babysitter


----------



## jules 8

Thor: Ragnarock


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Spider-Man Homecoming


----------



## frick&frack

LKKay said:


> Thor Ragnarok





misstrine85 said:


> Thor: Ragnarok





Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Thor: Ragnarok -Last night and again tonight





misstrine85 said:


> It’s really great [emoji1]





jules 8 said:


> Thor: Ragnarock



Cannot wait to see it!!! Cate looks like she’s doing an amazing job (as usual) in the previews.


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & Prejudice (2005) [emoji175]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghost in the shell


----------



## skyqueen

Get Out


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridge of Spies


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

frick&frack said:


> Cannot wait to see it!!! Cate looks like she’s doing an amazing job (as usual) in the previews.



She really is amazing as Hela!!


----------



## SweetCherries

The Da Vinci code


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Okja


----------



## trigirl

Bad Moms Christmas. It was pretty bad [emoji21]


----------



## cafecreme15

Art of the Steal


----------



## misstrine85

frick&frack said:


> Cannot wait to see it!!! Cate looks like she’s doing an amazing job (as usual) in the previews.



She really is. Very creepy IMO. And Benedict Cumberbatch is great [emoji1]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Why him?


----------



## coconutsboston

Friends with Money


----------



## randr21

Thor Ragnarok


----------



## QuachN2

Pirates of the Caribbean 2 Dead Man's Chest


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Nightmare Before Christmas  (kidnapping sandy claws la la la la laaaaa!)


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Nightmare Before Christmas  (kidnapping sandy claws la la la la laaaaa!)



[emoji173]️[emoji88]


----------



## serenluv202

Get Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Suspiria


----------



## gelbergirl

Monster's Ball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Monster Calls


----------



## sunglow

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Go With Me


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## TNgypsy

Bad Moms (2) Christmas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happy Hunting


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Palm Trees In The Snow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dune.


----------



## gelbergirl

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## misstrine85

gelbergirl said:


> Murder on the Orient Express



Did you like it?


----------



## gelbergirl

misstrine85 said:


> Did you like it?



Yes!


----------



## frick&frack

Avatar


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## jules 8

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## S44MHY

jules 8 said:


> Murder on the Orient Express



Plus 1


----------



## LovingLV81

Me before you .. and I cried like a freaking baby ..


----------



## joy14

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Split


----------



## misstrine85

Cruel Intentions


----------



## gelbergirl

Daddy’s Home 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## frick&frack

Lego Batman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wall.


----------



## jules 8

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Wall.


Pink Floyds The Wall ?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jules 8 said:


> Pink Floyds The Wall ?



Lol!  No? It's a movie about Snipers & war & the only thing that is protecting 2 Solders is a wall? 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Get Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Circle.


----------



## bluebell.girl

Thor
..not as good as Wonder Woman or the new rebooted Spiderman but okay


----------



## sr1856

beguiled


----------



## gelbergirl

War Dog:  A Soldier's Best Friend (HBO)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## gelbergirl

Murder on the Orient Express (again)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gracefield Incident


----------



## jules 8

Wonder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Girl With All the Gifts


----------



## 19flowers

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Yuki85

Sophie-Rose said:


> Murder on the Orient Express



How was? I want also to watch it!!


----------



## gelbergirl

PT 109


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Girls Trip


----------



## jules 8

The Justice League


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Revolt


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Justice League


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Mudbound


----------



## coconutsboston

In the Line of Fire


----------



## frick&frack

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Justice League


----------



## Love Of My Life

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Yuki85

Justice League


----------



## sunglow

Justice League


----------



## frick&frack

Despicable Me 1 & 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures. Re watched. I just  This movie! These 3 women are pioneers!


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars Rogue 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

All For One.  Truly inspiring!


----------



## gelbergirl

Florence Foster Jenkins


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Ghost Story


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## ManilaMama

Justice league with my daughter


----------



## TNgypsy

Mudbound


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Everything, Everything.


----------



## lil_peanut

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri 
It was FANTASTIC!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Wonder


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Manson vacation, hilarius


----------



## Caz71

Little Nicky. Love Adam Sandler!!


----------



## cafecreme15

The Hey Arnold Jungle Movie hehe [emoji4]


----------



## GhstDreamer

Justice League


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foreman: The Unbelievable True Story.


----------



## gelbergirl

Roman J. Israel, Esq.


----------



## Wamgurl

Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## sunglow

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

COCO!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Inception


----------



## cafecreme15

Lady Bird and Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri


----------



## kemilia

Boss Baby. Laughed a lot!


----------



## gelbergirl

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## jules 8

The Man Who Invented Christmas
Roman J. Isreal, ESQ.


----------



## frick&frack

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## gelbergirl

The Man Who Invented Christmas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kedi


----------



## skyqueen

Kong Skull Island...better than I thought it would be!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Terminator Genisys


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gelbergirl said:


> Roman J. Israel, Esq.



Did u like it?


----------



## gelbergirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Did u like it?



Parts of it sometimes I lost interest.
But I love Denzel so I went.


----------



## gelbergirl

Coco


----------



## kemilia

skyqueen said:


> Kong Skull Island...better than I thought it would be!


Ok, this has been playing on HBO and I see a bit of it when changing channels, maybe I will have to stop and give it a look.


----------



## frick&frack

Muppet Christmas Carol


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Muppet Christmas Carol


Are the girls visiting?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gifted.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Silver Bullet


----------



## cassisberry

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Revolt


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Case For Christ


----------



## GhstDreamer

Crooked House


----------



## jules 8

3 Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri


----------



## hellzbelleofthebrawl

Coco. It's a beautiful film. Loved the story & the animation. Bring tissues. Trust me, you'll need it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beauty & The Beast (New released version)


----------



## gelbergirl

Murder on the Orient Express (for the 3rd time, yes I admit it)


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Wonder


----------



## loves

Meth Storm


----------



## jules 8

Coco


----------



## gelbergirl

Elf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Maleficent. I  This movie!  It's worth re watching over & over!


----------



## gelbergirl

Last Flag Flying


----------



## frick&frack

Nutcracker: the motion picture


----------



## joy14

Home alone


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Coco! [emoji171]


----------



## Bitten

joy14 said:


> Home alone


Snap!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2307: Winter's Dream


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Better Watch Out


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Are the girls visiting?



Haha...no, I love that movie


----------



## frick&frack

Justice League


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pilgrimage


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Only The Brave


----------



## skyqueen

Personal Shopper


----------



## SandyC1981

1922


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beta Test


----------



## loves

hangman


----------



## frick&frack

Rise of the Guardians [emoji173]️


----------



## skyqueen

The Children's Hour  1961


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia Day


----------



## gelbergirl

The Disaster Artist


----------



## jules 8

It's Just Getting Started
The Disaster Artist


----------



## lasvegasann

Coco


----------



## BagLadyT

I watched Wonder with my mom. We try to see a movie once a week.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Ripper


----------



## gelbergirl

Darkest Hour


----------



## Pplv

Edge of Darkness right next now actually


----------



## frick&frack

Logan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Logan.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Last Time I Saw Paris


----------



## jules 8

The Shape of Water


----------



## gelbergirl

The Family Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Assassin


----------



## jules 8

Geostorm


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Villainess


----------



## djuna1

Battle of the Sexes
A Ghost Story


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wanted.


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridge of Spies


----------



## gelbergirl

Carol


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Star Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Better Watch Out


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas vacation


----------



## jules 8

Ferdinand


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beyond Skyline


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Details


----------



## gelbergirl

Wonder Wheel


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bad Santa 2


----------



## sr1856

wonder woman


----------



## jules 8

Marshall


----------



## ReneeB

'2:22'


----------



## sr1856

dawn of the planet of the apes


----------



## deltalady

Star Wars The Last Jedi


----------



## skyqueen

Going in Style...loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shape of Water


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Star Wars The Last Jedi


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leatherface


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas [emoji319][emoji316]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Christmas of many colors


----------



## randr21

Star wars the last Jedi.
Very action packed, great visuals.


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas [emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa Clause


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Disney's A Christmas Carol


----------



## Miner's wife

The Last Jedi


----------



## pukasonqo

murder in the orient express


----------



## gelbergirl

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ Lol!  Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## frick&frack

Elf


----------



## myoberoze

Vikings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> Elf



We are on the same channel frick!!  

-------------------------------------------------------

Elf.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> We are on the same channel frick!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Elf.


^[emoji106][emoji319][emoji6]

——-


Arthur Christmas


----------



## skyqueen

pukasonqo said:


> murder in the orient express


Was it good? I loved the original!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bright


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Christmas.


----------



## lasvegasann

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## frick&frack

Muppet Christmas Carol [emoji173]️


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect 3


----------



## skyqueen

The Zookeeper's Wife...not for the faint of heart!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miracle at Christmas: Ebbie's Story


----------



## cafecreme15

Night at the Museum


----------



## SweetCherries

The whole ten yards


----------



## restricter

Something’s Gotta Give


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## sr1856

cinderella 
pan
pitch perfect 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Downsizing


----------



## SweetCherries

Justice League


----------



## SweetCherries

restricter said:


> Something’s Gotta Give


Love Keanu in this movie


----------



## cafecreme15

Darkest Hour


----------



## jules 8

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle
The Greatest Showman
Downsizing


----------



## cassisberry

Star Wars The Last Jedi


----------



## SandyC1981

A Christmas Story


----------



## skyqueen

On the "favorite Christmas film" thread members were talking about the DIE HARD movies being Christmas movies, so.....
Die Hard
Die Hard 2
Die Hard with a Vengeance
Definitely Die Hard-ed out!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Wars The Last Jedi


----------



## momtok

The Shape of Water
(Actually, if we're being completely honest, we saw it Saturday, now Tuesday, will see it again Thursday, and maybe just maybe, next Saturday too.  )


----------



## frick&frack

SandyC1981 said:


> A Christmas Story



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Glass Castle


----------



## randr21

Bladerunner 2049

Not as good as original.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Star Wars: The Last Jedi (2nd time!)


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jumanji :Welcome to the Jungle in 3D


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Damilola, Our Loved Boy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Avatar in 3D. I  This movie!   I wish they would make a sequel?


----------



## djuna1

Call Me By Your Name


----------



## gelbergirl

All the Money in the World


----------



## LKKay

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## SandyC1981

Blue Valentine


----------



## cafecreme15

Mary Poppins


----------



## LKKay

Face/Off


----------



## kaitydid

A Christmas Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saw: The final chapter.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Greatest Showman


----------



## jules 8

Father Figures


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

13 Sins


----------



## gelbergirl

Molly's Game


----------



## frick&frack

King Arthur: legend of the sword


----------



## egak

The Greatest Showman - enjoyed it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wish Upon


----------



## trigirl

Molly’s Game


----------



## SandyC1981

The Aviator


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars: the last Jedi [emoji122]


----------



## jules 8

Darkest Hour
Star Wars: The last Jedi


----------



## coconutsboston

Chapter 27


----------



## egak

Pitch Perfect 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

6 Days


----------



## djuna1

I, Tonya
The Shape of Water


----------



## Idreaminpink

Dun Kirk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Ring two


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future Part III
Fried Green Tomatos


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Acts Of Vengeance


----------



## LKKay

Basic Instinct


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Glass Castle (re watched)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Foreigner


----------



## gelbergirl

The Light Between Oceans
Sully


----------



## coconutsboston

Barefoot in the Park


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Breathe. A must watch movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Post


----------



## frick&frack

Willow


----------



## Love4MK

The Greatest Showman
INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just finished three..nursing a cold...War for the Planet of the Apes, Dark Tower and Snatched...


----------



## coconutsboston

Our Souls at Night


----------



## SandyC1981

Before I Wake


----------



## annaleerb

Get Out


----------



## jules 8

Pitch Perfect 3
Mollys Game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures (one of my favorite movies! ) & Brotherhood.


----------



## Chiichan

Logan, surprisingly good. DH didn’t fall asleep!


----------



## djuna1

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## gelbergirl

Draft Day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge.  Make's me cry no matter how many times I watch it!  Truly Inspirational!!


----------



## Tropigal3

Rough Night...what a horribly stupid movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mountain Between Us.


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future Part II


----------



## letsgoshopn

Pitch Perfect 3


----------



## Tiny_T

Molly's Game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Belko Experiment


----------



## gelbergirl

I, Tonya


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Good Time


----------



## LKKay

The Mummy Returns


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beyond Skyline


----------



## BagLadyT

The Hours


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

The shape of water.


----------



## Zzyzx

Marie Antoinette


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The latest edition of the series: Jigsaw  Not for the faint heartened!


----------



## gelbergirl

Lady Bird


----------



## galex101404

Unleashed


----------



## Freckles1

The Greatest Showman. Fantastic


----------



## jules 8

The Commuter
The Post


----------



## SandyC1981

Creep 2


----------



## frick&frack

Pirates 5 - dead men tell no tales


----------



## gelbergirl

Battle of the Sexes


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Greatest Showman - I loved it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Post


----------



## SandyC1981

The Post...loved it


----------



## LKKay

Just Go With It


----------



## ManilaMama

Jumanji (the new one with The Rock and Jack Black). It was entertaining!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Neon demon


----------



## Selenet

For Akheem. Can highly recommend for those who like documentaries.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Age of Innoncence


----------



## Freckles1

All the Money in the World


----------



## LKKay

Jumanji


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Dinner


----------



## gelbergirl

Seabiscuit
I, Tonya (again)


----------



## SandyC1981

Coco


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bullet Head


----------



## gelbergirl

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## LKKay

The Expendables 3


----------



## taho

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## ChangeMe

Nerve is a fantastic movie 10/10


----------



## cafecreme15

The Post - it was fabulous!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

God Of War


----------



## jules 8

Paddington 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IT (2017)


----------



## gelbergirl

12 Strong


----------



## jules 8

Den of Thieves


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wild


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sadly, The Open House on Netflix...a truly horrible waste of time...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mother!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Step Sisters on Netflix


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wonderstruck


----------



## gelbergirl

Behind the Candelabra (HBO)


----------



## vanluna

Darkest hour


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Purge (3): Election Year


----------



## Katjush

blade runner 2


----------



## Katjush

and soon Ghomorra the serial season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stratton


----------



## gelbergirl

Call Me by Your Name


----------



## SandyC1981

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Sadly, The Open House on Netflix...a truly horrible waste of time...


I watched that movie this past weekend...and thought the same thing!!! Horrrible!!!!!!! I gave it a thumbs down on the rating system. Seriously, the worst movie I've seen in a while...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Revolt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

10 Cloverfield Lane. So creepy.....


----------



## shalomjude

Sweet Country by Warwick Thornton
Amazing narrative and so poignant today... highly, highly recommend this beautiful movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Phantom Thread


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leatherface


----------



## shalomjude

I, Tonya
Allison Janney was brilliant


----------



## gelbergirl

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Freckles1

Victoria & Abdul


----------



## cafecreme15

Philadelphia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Snowman


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Post


----------



## jules 8

Hostiles


----------



## trigirl

The Post [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Freckles1

Hostiles


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tulip Fever


----------



## gelbergirl

Hostiles


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Prestige


----------



## Mayfly285

Goodnight Mr Tom


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vault


----------



## Grande Latte

Ms. Sloane.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bling Ring


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

November Criminal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happy Death Day


----------



## gelbergirl

War Dogs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Killing Of A Sacred Deer


----------



## gelbergirl

Paddington 2


----------



## ChangeMe

I watched *What Happened to Monday (2017)*


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

All The Money In The World


----------



## gelbergirl

Winchester


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Teleios


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Wind River


----------



## SweetCherries

The shape of water not what I expected.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jumanji


----------



## SandyC1981

^Watched that too!


----------



## trigirl

The Phantom Thread.

Dull, pointless & odd yet kind of interesting with great acting performances.


----------



## shalomjude

Phantom Thread ....beautiful movie


----------



## Grande Latte

I just watched Moonlight on TV last night. I know it's won 3 Oscars, but seriously, the movie isn't what I'd hoped for.


----------



## Grande Latte

On a flight, I watched Kingsman 2. Man, it was so bad I wanted to cry.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fate of the Furious.


----------



## jules 8

Call Me by Your Name
12 Strong


----------



## skyqueen

Gift


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Schindler's List


----------



## frick&frack

Goonies [emoji173]️


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Darkest Hour


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jigsaw


----------



## vanluna

Foreigner


----------



## frick&frack

Mune


----------



## SweetCherries

The notebook ❤️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Dancer


----------



## gelbergirl

The Greatest Showman (again)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Premonition


----------



## enshogirl

The Ritual (on Netflix!)


----------



## jules 8

The 15:17 to Paris


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Suburbicon


----------



## TNgypsy

Open House


----------



## gelbergirl

Peter Rabbit


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Ritual...creepy...

Capricorn One...right now!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Anti Matter


----------



## gelbergirl

The 15:17 to Paris


----------



## jules 8

Peter Rabbit


----------



## Mayfly285

The Greatest Showman


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hostiles


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Monster


----------



## Rouge H

Gifted


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The 15:17 to Paris   ...... boring !


----------



## SandyC1981

The Shining


----------



## euroboy

Thor Ragnarok!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Evil Within


----------



## SandyC1981

The Shape of Water


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What Happened To Monday?


----------



## Mayfly285

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri [emoji1303]


----------



## ManilaMama

Black Panther!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Satan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jigsaw (re watched)


----------



## sunglow

Black Panther


----------



## Freckles1

I, Tonya


----------



## SandyC1981

The Mountain Between Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rip Tide


----------



## cafecreme15

Shape of Water. So. Weird.


----------



## lockch

BadRomance93 said:


> *Jackie Brown*, AGAIN, you guys, that flick is just too boss.


its a great movie ,,,love it ~


----------



## momtok

Husband, daughter and I went to see Shape of Water again today for nth time.  I will not define n.  It would probably frighten people.


----------



## GhstDreamer

My Friend Dahmer - quite disturbing.


----------



## SeherKastanie13

Currently: Cabaret for the very first time


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Day Of The Dead: Bloodline


----------



## MahoganyQT

Black Panther


----------



## jules 8

Black Panther


----------



## Rikireads

Black Panther


----------



## trigirl

Mudbound [emoji22]


----------



## addisonshopper

Black panther


----------



## skyqueen

Gosford Park...if you liked Downton Abbey, you'll like this, too!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## trigirl

Blank Panther. Throughly enjoyed it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chasing The Dragon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Justice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

6 Below


----------



## Wamgurl

50 Shades of Freed


----------



## gelbergirl

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof (National Theater Live)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Detroit


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Shot Caller


----------



## ScottyGal

Flatliners


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dunkirk


----------



## jules 8

Game Night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Valley Of Knights


----------



## gelbergirl

Every Day


----------



## frick&frack

Wonder Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Accident Man


----------



## cafecreme15

Game Night. Just terrible


----------



## frick&frack

The House


----------



## atlbaggirl

The Best Years Of Our Lives on TCM


----------



## ScottyGal

Black Panther


----------



## clu13

Three Billboards


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion


----------



## SandyC1981

Veronica


----------



## frick&frack

Spider-Man homecoming


----------



## SandyC1981

Black Panther


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri.


----------



## clu13

Lady Bird


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Dog Lover


----------



## clu13

The Post


----------



## clu13

Mudbound


----------



## SandyC1981

Cake


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Men In Black 3


----------



## clu13

The Shape of Water


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Day Of The Dead: Bloodline


----------



## clu13

Darkest Hour


----------



## jules 8

Death Wish
Red Sparrow


----------



## GhstDreamer

Border: Atonement


----------



## denimcococabas

Coco


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Project Eden: Volume 1


----------



## Freckles1

Three Billboards


----------



## clu13

Phantom Thread
Call me by your name


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Death of Stalin


----------



## clu13

The Florida Project


----------



## frick&frack

Black Panther


----------



## clu13

Last Men in Aleppo


----------



## ScottyGal

Step Brothers


----------



## gelbergirl

Congrats to The Shape of Water, cast and crew for winning Best Picture at the Oscars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Justice League


----------



## littlejuser

Get Out.... liked it so much I watched it twice this week


----------



## clu13

Roman J. Israel, Esq


----------



## coconutsboston

Veronica


----------



## bisbee

Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri.  Fantastic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Murder on the Orient Express...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let me in.


----------



## Iluvbags

smurfs the lost village


----------



## ScottyGal

The Sixth Sense


----------



## taho

Rewatched an old favorite, "Gran Turino". Still love it!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Shape of Water


----------



## gelbergirl

Sully: Miracle on the Hudson


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Book Of Eli


----------



## gelbergirl

Collateral Damage


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Keep Watching


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Black Panther


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Shape of Water.  it was waste of time. The oscars from years are not what they were.


----------



## jules 8

A Wrinkle in Time
Gringo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dune


----------



## mollygood

it was the film The Lotus 2018
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3310896/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Bronx Tale


----------



## gelbergirl

Thoroughbreds


----------



## canto bight

Gifted


----------



## SandyC1981

Lady Bird.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Justice League


----------



## ultravisitor

Saw Love, Simon last Saturday. Really liked it.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Red Sparrow


----------



## canto bight

Thor:  The Dark World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So B. It


----------



## gr8onteej

Black Panther


----------



## frick&frack

Storks


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Evil Under the Sun (1982) and just before that Death on the Nile (1978).

I really really deplore anything made from about 2003 onward. These "actors" all think their political opinions will sway me one way or the other - I could care less if they love or hate Hillary or Donald. They don't have much talent, and little to no class. Reality tv is stupid and they're all paid way too much. (Sorry for rant).


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wonder


----------



## skyqueen

Patriots Day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Only The Brave


----------



## frick&frack

LEGO Batman


----------



## SandyC1981

The Shining


----------



## Selenet

The women's balcony at the Jewish Film Festival


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Blood


----------



## canto bight

Thor:  Ragnarok


----------



## Freckles1

The Equalizer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rings


----------



## gelbergirl

Love, Simon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

God's Own Country


----------



## trigirl

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri.

Heavy. But I loved it.


----------



## jules 8

Tomb Raider


----------



## SandyC1981

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## ManilaMama

Hurricane Heist. 

Entertaining enough... but ridiculously unbelievable.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Mummy


----------



## gelbergirl

Red Sparrow


----------



## skyqueen

Tulip Fever


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Free World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Breakdown: Hitman Retribution


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures! I just  This movie! These 3 women are truly an inspiration & blessed pioneers for their time!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hidden Figures! I just  This movie! These 3 women are truly an inspiration & blessed pioneers for their time!



I love this movie and have watched it 3 times. What they had to overcome and with such grace, truly was/is inspirational!


----------



## Wamgurl

Does anyone remember The Champ?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Midwife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Forest Gump


----------



## Yoshi1296

Love, Simon. REALLY loved it!! Such a cute film!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Almost Friends


----------



## jules 8

Pacific Rim Uprising


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Brüno ( again)


----------



## cafecreme15

A Wrinkle in Time. Very disappointing


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Tulip Fever



How was it? I put it in my queue.


----------



## frick&frack

cafecreme15 said:


> A Wrinkle in Time. Very disappointing



Oh no. I’ve been looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> How was it? I put it in my queue.


Good...worth watching. Who would have thought there was such a tulip craze?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Secret Scripture


----------



## canto bight

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Looking Glass


----------



## egak

Love, Simon - enjoyed it.


----------



## Mayfly285

Darkest Hour.

All the more poignant for me as my late mother served with the WRAF during WWII and met Churchill on several occasions. She would have loved this film, I’m sure (whilst muttering, “That wouldn’t have happened!”, no doubt!) [emoji6]


----------



## sgj99

Gone Girl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blade Of The Immortal


----------



## randr21

Ready player one

Loved the book, but this was not a good adaptation.

Best part was the 1st challenge scene at beginning.


----------



## SandyC1981

Call Me By Your Name


----------



## Freckles1

Sicario


----------



## SandyC1981

Justice League


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pacific Rim 
My kids enjoyed it. Me - not so much


----------



## canto bight

Room and Captain Fantastic


----------



## addicted2mala

Red Sparrow


----------



## jules 8

Ready Player One


----------



## pixiejenna

The hobbit, all three movies.


----------



## clu13

Sideways


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Looking Glass


----------



## Freckles1

Constantine


----------



## ManilaMama

Ready Player One. 

Kid loved it. Entertaining enough. We watched it 4DX (motion chairs) and I got soooooo dizzy.


----------



## egak

Blockers - found it quite funny.


----------



## ChangeMe

Greatest showman
awesome movie 10/10


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fear


----------



## frick&frack

Easter parade


----------



## Freckles1

Jaws


----------



## lasvegasann

Ready Player One


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Elizabeth


----------



## coconutsboston

True Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Elizabeth: The Golden age


----------



## skyqueen

Girls Trip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charlie Wilson's War  Fantastic movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blair Witch (New version)


----------



## djuna1

Lucky 
The Post


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Dog's purpose


----------



## jules 8

Blockers
A Quite Place


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Blood


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Breathe


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chappaquiddick


----------



## SandyC1981

Black Swan


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> A Dog's purpose


I want to watch this...is it sad? Animal movies always make me nervous.............


----------



## cafecreme15

Bring it on


----------



## Love4MK

Three Billboards
Didn't like it much, to be honest.


----------



## pmburk

The Shape of Water


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> I want to watch this...is it sad? Animal movies always make me nervous.............



Yes & No? Some parts are sad? But it's a great movie to watch. 

----------------------------------------------

A Quiet Place (I also love horror movies)


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes & No? Some parts are sad? But it's a great movie to watch.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> A Quiet Place (I also love horror movies)


Thanks...I'll try it. Definitely want to see A Quiet Place!!!


----------



## gagabag

Coco. Love it!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just saw A quiet place too, really good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## trigirl

Love, Simon


----------



## Kansashalo

Downsizing


----------



## gelbergirl

Chappaquiddick


----------



## Cogmarks

Chappaquidick - I would wait for it to be on demand.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Acts Of Violence


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fate of the Furies.


----------



## SandyC1981

All the Money in the World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Teacher


----------



## gelbergirl

Jackie


----------



## shalomjude

Isle of Dogs
I love Wes


----------



## jules 8

Isle of Dogs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Roman J. Israel, Esq.


----------



## jules 8

Rampage


----------



## gelbergirl

Mona Lisa Smile
There’s Something About Mary


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

City Of Ghosts


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Braven


----------



## frick&frack

Tale of Tales


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Eloise


----------



## Ida2

Alice through the looking glass 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

Black Panther...again [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadly Blessing


----------



## Iluvbags

I, Tonya


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Florida Project


----------



## canto bight

Cars

Brave


----------



## canto bight

The Skeleton Twins


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Walk with Me


----------



## egak

I Feel Pretty.


----------



## scrpo83

Justice league


----------



## jules 8

Super Troopers 2


----------



## Grande Latte

Molly’s Game


----------



## Freckles1

Hostiles 

5 stars. Incredible movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Secret Scripture


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pacific Rim: Uprising


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fear


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Maze Runner: The Death Cure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Phantom Thread


----------



## scrpo83

Avengers : infinity War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just To Be Sure


----------



## bisbee

I Feel Pretty.


----------



## adh1006

Morgan.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

American Ultra - and Mr CB and I really enjoyed it as a Saturday night film.


----------



## Tropigal3

Three Billboards...it was great!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Breathe


----------



## canto bight

Ant-Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Truth Or Dare


----------



## Yuki85

Mr and Mrs Smith


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mom And Dad


----------



## sr1856

ant man


----------



## berrydiva

Avengers Infinity War.


----------



## trigirl

Avengers: Infinity War

So many emotions.


----------



## eckw

Avengers Infinity War. Watching it again tomorrow


----------



## canto bight

Brooklyn 

Avengers:  Infinity War


----------



## KayuuKathey

Avengers Infinity War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadly Blessing


----------



## wantitneedit

Avengers Infinity War


----------



## ChangeMe

Truth or dare
it was a bit spooky and funny 7/10


----------



## jules 8

Avegers:Infinity Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

13 Sins (re watched)


----------



## morgan20

Infinity War


----------



## sr1856

heist


----------



## Freckles1

Skyfall


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wish Upon


----------



## skyqueen

Heat...again! Terrific


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Secret Window


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Tracker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kill Switch


----------



## clu13

I Feel Pretty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Slumber


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## haruhii

Avengers


----------



## jules 8

Overboard


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2:22 (That's the title of the movie)


----------



## gelbergirl

You've Got Mail
Dumb and Dumber


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Yellow Birds


----------



## frick&frack

LEGO Ninjago


----------



## yellowbernie

Snatched


----------



## trigirl

Overboard


----------



## loves

Kath & Kimderella


----------



## SandyC1981

God's Own Country


----------



## cafecreme15

Father of the Bride Parts I and II


----------



## ChangeMe

Sin city


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (re watched!)


----------



## frick&frack

trigirl said:


> Overboard



How was it? I want to see it. Did you like the original? How does it compare?


----------



## TNgypsy

American Beauty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shape Of Water


----------



## trigirl

frick&frack said:


> How was it? I want to see it. Did you like the original? How does it compare?



I loved the original! I enjoyed this one. It was cute and entertaining enough for me!


----------



## frick&frack

trigirl said:


> I loved the original! I enjoyed this one. It was cute and entertaining enough for me!



Thanks for your review. [emoji106]


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Insidious: The Last Key


----------



## frick&frack

Ron Burgundy 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Manifesto


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Return To Montauk


----------



## jules 8

Life of the Party


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Stolen


----------



## SandyC1981

6 Balloons


----------



## gelbergirl

I Feel Pretty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion


----------



## Monsieur Candie

A Quiet Place


----------



## Grande Latte

Hotel for Dogs.


----------



## frick&frack

Life of the party


----------



## yellowbernie

Fifty Shades Freed


----------



## Wamgurl

yellowbernie said:


> Fifty Shades Freed



Did you enjoy it?  I didn’t, it was all over the place.


----------



## yellowbernie

Wamgurl said:


> Did you enjoy it?  I didn’t, it was all over the place.


Yes, I loved it but of course I loved the books.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fifty Shades Freed - I loved the ending.


----------



## ceriseluster

Pretty Woman. Second time watching it but I really love it!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Fifty Shades Freed - I loved the ending.


Me too...


----------



## Wamgurl

The Signal.  Actually stayed awake to the end...


----------



## Wamgurl

yellowbernie said:


> Yes, I loved it but of course I loved the books.



My friend said the same thing...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stronger


----------



## michellem

Me Before You


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deep Blue Sea 2


----------



## lorihmatthews

PlantPure Nation


----------



## Ida2

Infinity Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hero


----------



## gelbergirl

Book Club


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Phantom Thread


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Deadpool 2


----------



## 19flowers

Phantom Thread


----------



## gelbergirl

RBG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Panther


----------



## Chiichan

Deadpool 2


----------



## michellem

Jungle book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Logan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 15:17 To Paris


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mom And Dad


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers Infinity War...again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Insidious: The Last Key (re watched)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ready Player One


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## gelbergirl

The Beach


----------



## gelbergirl

frick&frack said:


> Avengers Infinity War...again



should I see this if I have not seen the others?  I am wondering.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strangers: Prey at Night


----------



## frick&frack

gelbergirl said:


> should I see this if I have not seen the others?  I am wondering.



I’m not sure the story would make complete sense to you. The individual superhero movies can be stand-alone stories. The Avengers movies are more part of a connected overarching story.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars: Rogue One


----------



## skyqueen

The Tale


----------



## pixiegeldof

Breakfast at Tiffany's, a classic I hadn't seen in years. Lovely re-watch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sugar Mountain


----------



## jules 8

Deadpool 2
Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## gelbergirl

Born on the Fourth of July


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beast Of Burden


----------



## frick&frack

Deadpool 2


----------



## Iluvbags

A lifetime movie...


----------



## jaffa

Girls Trip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Alien Hunter


----------



## ChangeMe

Stranger than Fiction (2006) awesome movie 10/10


----------



## MarvelGirl

The Book Club


----------



## loubprincess

Breaking In


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Vision - WOW! The ending is a kicker!


----------



## gelbergirl

You've Got Mail


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exception


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Panther - Re watched! It's a great movie!


----------



## Alice1979

Coco - perhaps one of the best animated films I watched for a long time.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Coco - Had me in stitches laughing so hard!!   Fantastic movie!


----------



## ScottyGal

Die Another Day


----------



## gelbergirl

Collateral Beauty
Public Enemies


----------



## SandyC1981

Annihilation


----------



## gelbergirl

Adrift


----------



## pmburk

I, Tonya


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strangers - Prey at Night


----------



## gelbergirl

Behind the Candelabra (HBO)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Upgrade, terrible!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snow White: A Tale of Terror


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Death Wish


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Red Sparrow


----------



## frick&frack

Girls Trip


----------



## jules 8

Oceans 8


----------



## Tropigal3

Darkest Hour, great!


----------



## ultravisitor

Hereditary.

It was terrifying.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game Night ....


----------



## cassisberry

solo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Mountain Between Us


----------



## Rikireads

Shape of Water


----------



## coniglietta

Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## MahoganyQT

Guardians of the Galaxy 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Final Year


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Reign Over Me


----------



## Zzyzx

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## gelbergirl

Never Been Kissed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

12 Strong


----------



## ScottyGal

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lady Bird


----------



## djuna1

Paris, Texas
Being There
Lady Bird


----------



## ScottyGal

Deadpool 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Knights of the Damned


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Permission


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let me in - Re watched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Am Not A Witch


----------



## frick&frack

Solo: a Star Wars story


----------



## loves

hereditary.
boring, not scary,  terrible. i went for toni colette, love her but hate the movie


----------



## jules 8

Incredibles 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tomb Raider (The new version)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Slumber


----------



## KellyObsessed

Sorry, Wrong Number.   Its an oldie but I enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hangman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Guardian


----------



## gelbergirl

The Beach


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Singularity


----------



## GLX

Bladerunner 2049 - I don't know how they managed to pull off a sequel after so many years that actually lives up to the the original.
After this and Arrival, I can't wait to see what Denis Villeneuve directs next.



lovlouisvuitton said:


> Let me in - Re watched



Have you seen 'Let the Right One in' (the original Swedish version)?
Most agree it's vastly superior.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ No I haven't - And if it has subtitles I won't watch it, too hard on my eyes even wearing glasses. 

-------------------------------------------------------

The Endless


----------



## jules 8

Tag


----------



## jules 8

Jurassic World:Fallen Kingdom


----------



## cap4life

Black Panther


----------



## loves

i feel pretty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tremors: A Cold Day In Hell


----------



## coconutsboston

Towering Inferno


----------



## skyqueen

Kingsman 2...OMG Elton John


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bladerunner 2049


----------



## frick&frack

Coco


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Kingsman 2...OMG Elton John



I almost watched that yesterday. I need to see it.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I almost watched that yesterday. I need to see it.


Do...campy fun!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Renegades


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kingsman 2


----------



## Love4MK

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom
It was fun.  I thought the first one was better but it was entertaining.


----------



## SandyC1981

Fifty Shades Freed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Every Day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hereditary


----------



## jules 8

Uncle Drew


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Sun


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Sicario : Day of the Soldado


----------



## TNgypsy

Hereditary


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bookshop


----------



## frick&frack

Sex & the City


----------



## SandyC1981

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom


----------



## gelbergirl

Won’t You Be My Neighbor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Yellow Birds


----------



## frick&frack

Daddy’s home


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rampage


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Wrinkle in Time! Absolutely Loved it!!


----------



## skyqueen

Harper...Paul Newman, what more can I ask for!


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 8


----------



## jules 8

Sicario: Day of the Soldado


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Pastoral


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America: the first Avenger


----------



## MahoganyQT

It


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chance at Romance


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America: civil war


----------



## gelbergirl

Rebel in the Rye


----------



## Maracucha

Jurassic World!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It


----------



## gelbergirl

Wolf of Wall Street 
Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bombshell: The Hedy Lamarr Story


----------



## gelbergirl

Snatched


----------



## robbins65

jules 8 said:


> Sicario: Day of the Soldado


How was it?   Love Benicio Del Toro


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love by the Book


----------



## Zzyzx

Passengers


----------



## jules 8

robbins65 said:


> How was it?   Love Benicio Del Toro


It was good


----------



## jules 8

Antman and the Wasp


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sicario 2, was good, feel it was left ready for a part 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Midnight Man


----------



## V0N1B2

Also saw Sicario: Day of The Soldado on the weekend.
I actually had no idea there was a first one until my friend mentioned it during the very last scene 
All I can say tho is.... mmmmmm Benicio


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Troy: The Odyssey


----------



## elle-mo

The original Westworld with Yul Brynner, very entertaining.


----------



## frick&frack

Justice League


----------



## coconutsboston

I, Tonya


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paul, Apostle of Christ


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jurassic World Fallen Kingdom


----------



## gelbergirl

Alive


----------



## gelbergirl

Ant-Man and the Wasp


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wish Upon


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ant Man and the Wasp


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Coco (re watched) I cannot help myself, make's me laugh myself silly!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Catcher Was a Spy


----------



## coconutsboston

Misery


----------



## jules 8

Skyscraper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sami Blood


----------



## Cthullu

3 Billboards.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Black Panther  and Wonder women back to back


----------



## skyqueen

Baby Driver


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unsane


----------



## ScottyGal

Pacific Rim


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Kill Giants


----------



## SandyC1981

A Quiet Place


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rampage - Great movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Quiet Place


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Film Stars Don't Die in Liverpool


----------



## Freckles1

The Duelist. 
Russian and fantastic


----------



## skyqueen

Arrival
Magnificent Seven/Denzel Washington
Mother!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happy death day


----------



## frick&frack

Ant Man & Wasp


----------



## jules 8

Mama Mia:Here We Go Again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Adrift


----------



## frick&frack

Thor Ragnarok


----------



## jules 8

The Equalizer 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stephanie


----------



## frick&frack

Kingsmen 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Changeling
The Hangover
The Light Between the Oceans
Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## skyqueen

Eye in the Sky...edge of your seat, fantastic!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dagon


----------



## gelbergirl

Robin Williams:  Come Inside My Mind


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Humanity Bureau


----------



## gelbergirl

Taps
Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Damascus Cover


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Made


----------



## Wamgurl

Tully


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Mission: Impossible - Fallout


----------



## Freckles1

Molly’s Game


----------



## MarvelGirl

Rampage
Red Sparrow
Ready Player One
Death Wish


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Walking Out


----------



## sedds

Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again


----------



## chikkabangbang

equalizer 2 but I fell asleep during the last 20 mins of the movie ? lol. I will have to rent it when it goes to red box.


----------



## gelbergirl

Don't Worry, He Won't Get Far on Foot


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gateway


----------



## frick&frack

Goodbye Christopher Robin


----------



## skyqueen

Victoria & Abdul


----------



## frick&frack

Dunkirk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Loving Pablo


----------



## gelbergirl

Mission: Impossible - Fallout


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> Mission: Impossible - Fallout


Good?


----------



## gelbergirl

skyqueen said:


> Good?



Yes,  Tom Cruise delivers!


----------



## gelbergirl

Victoria & Abdul


----------



## Love4MK

Ant Man & The Wasp
The first was way better but Marvel movies are always fun.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Day Of The Dead: Bloodline


----------



## frick&frack

Victoria & Abdul


----------



## Spellman

Ready Player One


----------



## MarvelGirl

Marshall


----------



## gelbergirl

Eighth Grade


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Marrowbone


----------



## Yuki85

Mamma Mia 2 - love it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bent


----------



## frick&frack

Fantastic beasts & where to find them


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Camille Claudel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LBJ


----------



## frick&frack

National Lampoon’s Vacation


----------



## 336

Fatal AttractioN!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Friend Request


----------



## gelbergirl

The Terminal


----------



## gelbergirl

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## robbins65

Home Again


----------



## jules 8

The Spy Who Dumped Me


----------



## skyqueen

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## skyqueen

Collateral


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In the Fade


----------



## frick&frack

The imitation game


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Greatest Showman


----------



## yellowbernie

Brain on Fire...awesome movie on Netflix True story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Snowman


----------



## gelbergirl

Flight


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Equalizer 2, the first one was definitely better.


----------



## SandyC1981

Winchester


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

United 93


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Feel Pretty


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got halfway through _Capote_ last night.


----------



## gelbergirl

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## ultravisitor

Crazy Rich Asians

LOVED IT


----------



## Love4MK

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Such a guilty pleasure.  Flippin' love this movie.  (And Jake Gyllenhaal!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jigsaw (Re watched)


----------



## mdcx

'Wizard of Lies' on Netflix, great.


----------



## gelbergirl

Joan Rivers: A Piece of Work


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

BlacKkKlansman


----------



## JennyMo

Sala samobójców (Suicide room) re watched


----------



## gelbergirl

The Meg


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Immortal Wars


----------



## jules 8

Mission Impossible: Fallout


----------



## skyqueen

Murder on the Orient Express (2017)...not as good as the original.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Me Before You


----------



## GhstDreamer

Ant Man and the Wasp - loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cargo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kings


----------



## joombo

All About Eve 8/10
Pretty much a flawless film. Not going to say anything else. Must watch for anyone remotely interested in cinema.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mary Magdalene


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Extinction


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saving Private Ryan - Great movie & one of my favorites.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stephanie


----------



## tinybutterfly

The remake of Overboard and it was really fun!


----------



## jules 8

Alpha


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last Flag Flying


----------



## gelbergirl

Alpha


----------



## frick&frack

Christopher Robin


----------



## jules 8

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## Luv Classics

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fury


----------



## gelbergirl

Network (1976)


----------



## TNgypsy

Shot Caller


----------



## frick&frack

Ghostbusters 2016


----------



## meluvs2shop

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## Lady Zhuge

meluvs2shop said:


> Crazy Rich Asians



Ditto


----------



## SandyC1981

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Broken


----------



## frick&frack

The Heat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jane - A truly uplifting & inspiring Documentary


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Truth Or Dare (re watched)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Slender Man


----------



## skyqueen

Roman J Israel, Esq.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Welcome the Stranger


----------



## coniglietta

the strangers


----------



## jules 8

Mile 22


----------



## gelbergirl

The Happytime Murders


----------



## LJChicago

Mission Impossible Fallout


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Occupation


----------



## frick&frack

Peter Rabbit


----------



## MahoganyQT

Blackkklansman


----------



## thumbelinas

Raiders of the Lost Ark...


----------



## cassisberry

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## yellowbernie

The Room on netflix


----------



## gelbergirl

First Reformed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Curvature


----------



## frick&frack

Song of the sea


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Tomb Raider (original) followed by The Tourist


----------



## skyqueen

Antonia22 said:


> How did you like it? I thought it was rather interesting role for Denzel and that scene where he asks for a job defiant and pathetic at the same time was great. But overall i think it didn't hang together.


Denzel Washington is one of my favorites...I can watch anything he's in! That being said...had to get over the hair, teeth and weight that made his character. He's so handsome and usually has a shaved head in his latest films. More of a character-actor role...but I liked the movie more then I thought I would.
Hell...he's Denzel Washington


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 6th Day


----------



## gelbergirl

Searching


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

7 Days in Entebbe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unsane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

211


----------



## joombo

Hereditary  
I'm gutted as was so looking forward to this. Not much happens for well over an hour and by then, they'd lost me. Can imagine it was creepy in the cinema when it did kick off but I was laughing at a couple of scenes. The 4 goes entirely to Toni Collete because she's awesome.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom


----------



## egak

Crazy Rich Asians - really enjoyed it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hurricane Heist


----------



## gelbergirl

The Wife


----------



## jules 8

Searching


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Immortal Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Mama Mia 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Operation Finale


----------



## Scully Piper

Searching


----------



## jules 8

Operation Finale


----------



## BelaS

Unsane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Time Trap


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Searching


----------



## scrpo83

Thor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Man with the Iron Heart


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Oceans 8 - I  Every minute of this movie!


----------



## michellem

Inside out with my 5 year old [emoji5]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Escape


----------



## morinakol

Finally watched the Hurt Locker. Two hours of cutting wires... was not impressed.


----------



## joombo

Like Father
Disappointing really... Was expecting a bit more, but it was quite boring in the end 
Kristen Bell is still such a babe though... Definitely added a few points just because she was in it 
5/10


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Spirits of the Air, Gremlins of the Clouds


----------



## egak

Sierra Burges is a Loser on Netflix.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Immortal Wars


----------



## jules 8

Peppermint


----------



## BelaS

Allied


----------



## loves

The Wizard of Lies


----------



## gelbergirl

God Bless the Broken Road


----------



## Scully Piper

The Nun


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dune - I still  This movie.


----------



## frick&frack

Black Panther [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold Skin


----------



## gelbergirl

The Bookshop


----------



## frick&frack

Black Panther...again (yes, it’s that good)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Skyscraper


----------



## djuna1

BlacKkKlansman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Disobedience


----------



## gelbergirl

Puzzle


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Black Panther, first time I saw it.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Black Panther, first time I saw it.


----------



## Yuki85

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ready Player One


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Upgrade


----------



## JessicaAlice

Gone Girl


----------



## arnott

Crazy Rich Asians.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Domestics


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Quiet Earth


----------



## gelbergirl

A Simple Favor


----------



## canto bight

Fanboys


----------



## jules 8

White Boy Rick


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Radius


----------



## DeMonica

Destination Wedding


----------



## jules 8

A Simple Favor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Welcome the Stranger


----------



## frick&frack

Thor Ragnarok 
Black Panther again [emoji173]️
Avengers Civil War


----------



## Chloe_chick999

White boy Rick, definitely not a feel-good type of movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Boarding School


----------



## frick&frack

I can only imagine


----------



## scrpo83

Stardust
Geostorm


----------



## ultravisitor

A Star Is Born

Believe the hype.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sylvia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tully


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the predator which is unexpectedly have a lot of comedy and i love it.
been a fans of alien predator thingy and i was kinda surprise watching this one


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tag


----------



## yellowbernie

Adrift  then   Bookclub, both good movies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Upgrade


----------



## gelbergirl

White Boy Rick


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Last Scout


----------



## jules 8

The House with a Clock in it's Walls


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> The House with a Clock in it's Walls



Me too. What did you think?


----------



## jules 8

frick&frack said:


> Me too. What did you think?


I liked it well enough. It was cute and entertaining. I knew it was a kids movie going in, so it was what I thought it would be  . Did you like it ?


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> I liked it well enough. It was cute and entertaining. I knew it was a kids movie going in, so it was what I thought it would be  . Did you like it ?



I was disappointed. I thought it would be better considering Jack Black & Cate Blanchett were in it. I expected Harry Potter level. I’ll probably like it more when it comes out on cable. I won’t have the high expectations.


----------



## gelbergirl

The House with a Clock in it's Walls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Summer of 84


----------



## clu13

Deadpool 2


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Stir of Echoes


----------



## jules 8

The Predator (2018)


----------



## skyqueen

The Shape of Water


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ouija House


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> The Shape of Water



Me too


----------



## Lady Zhuge

A Simple Favor


----------



## Wamgurl

A Simple Favor


----------



## joombo

Solo - Hey this is actually a pretty decent movie. it has issues but it beats the TFA and TLJ in terms of feeling like a star wars film and being entertaining.

Only issue is that really honestly Han, Lando and Chewie are nice to haves, but this could have easily been made with completely new characters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Cured


----------



## skyqueen

Moonrise Kingdom


----------



## joombo

Watched American Animals over the weekend. Great film, very well done.


----------



## Scully Piper

Predator


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Rider


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom (re watched)


----------



## letsgoshopn

Searching...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Adrift


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outback - Such wonderful memories!


----------



## skyqueen

Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Christine - A very old movie but I still like it!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Seagull


----------



## jules 8

Smallfoot
Night School


----------



## skyqueen

Phantom Thread


----------



## gelbergirl

Night School


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## scrpo83

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban - my favourite Potter movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia - Brings back memories.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Match


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Changeover


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Amityville Murders


----------



## frick&frack

Little Women [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji817]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Child's Play


----------



## michellem

A wrinkle in time


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aliens - Another great old movie!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Old Man & the Gun


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Neighbor


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega Nights


----------



## jules 8

Venom


----------



## Monsieur Candie

A Star Is Born


----------



## SweetCherries

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## gelbergirl

A Star is Born


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ismael's Ghosts


----------



## jules 8

A Star is Born


----------



## skyqueen

Chappaquiddick


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Seagull


----------



## frick&frack

Goonies
Hocus Pocus [emoji316]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Between Worlds


----------



## skyqueen

The Last of Sheila


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Under Suspicion


----------



## SweetCherries

Wolfe of Wall Street


----------



## loves

Unfriended: Dark Web


----------



## skyqueen

Game Night


----------



## Kidclarke

Hell Fest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Friend request


----------



## frick&frack

A wrinkle in time


----------



## gelbergirl

The Greatest Game Ever Played


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Time Trap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pitch Perfect 3  - I  Rebel Wilson she is hilarious & a fellow Aussie!


----------



## gelbergirl

First Man


----------



## SweetCherries

Mean girls


----------



## jules 8

Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## 19flowers

A Star Is Born


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Venom


----------



## SweetCherries

A Simple Plan


----------



## frick&frack

Lady Zhuge said:


> Venom



How was it?


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas [emoji173]️[emoji316]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unfriended: Dark Web


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon 1&2


----------



## Wamgurl

First Man


----------



## gelbergirl

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

frick&frack said:


> How was it?



The beginning was a bit slow and the relationship development between Venom and his host could have been better, but overall I enjoyed and would recommend it. Make sure you stay past the credits.


----------



## scrpo83

Jurassic World and Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom


----------



## Freckles1

A Star is Born


----------



## Tinn3rz

Freckles1 said:


> A Star is Born



Me too!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bad Times at the El Royale, that was one hell of a movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mouchette


----------



## frick&frack

Nappily ever after


----------



## gelbergirl

Colette


----------



## djuna1

A Star Is Born


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Thoroughbreds


----------



## gelbergirl

Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## Scully Piper

Venom


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## wantitneedit

gelbergirl said:


> Bad Times at the El Royale


what did you think? it looks interesting


----------



## wantitneedit

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Bad Times at the El Royale, that was one hell of a movie.


i am thinking of seeing it. so you recommend?


----------



## gelbergirl

wantitneedit said:


> what did you think? it looks interesting



7 strangers come together in a hotel and things unfold from there.  



Spoiler: Spoiler



A bit violent.  Thriller.  Retro.


  That is it for my spoilers I won't say any more.


----------



## SweetCherries

Jack Ryan


----------



## Chloe_chick999

wantitneedit said:


> i am thinking of seeing it. so you recommend?


I definitely recommend it, all the actors work together so well at its climax!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tales from the Hood 2


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 8


----------



## wantitneedit

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I definitely recommend it, all the actors work together so well at its climax!


thanks for replying, ill def put on my list.


----------



## wantitneedit

gelbergirl said:


> 7 strangers come together in a hotel and things unfold from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A bit violent.  Thriller.  Retro.
> 
> 
> That is it for my spoilers I won't say any more.


ill ignore the spoilers, haha, but ill def put on the list.


----------



## joombo

Hot Fuzz. Just as brilliant as I remembered. And possibly the greatest performance Timothy Dalton has ever given, proper teethmarks-in-the-scenery stuff


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fallen


----------



## SweetCherries

Red Sparrow


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare Before Christmas [emoji173]️[emoji316][emoji88]


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Fallen


Denzel Washington? If so...it's creepy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Denzel Washington? If so...it's creepy!



No - It's a new released DVD movie about Fallen angels something like the Twilight series. I Loved it!! Bring on a 2nd one!  The special effects were out of this world!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gifted


----------



## gelbergirl

The Sisters Brothers


----------



## makeupbyomar

Delirium (2018)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Only the Brave   True story & true heroes!


----------



## gelbergirl

Free Solo


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare Before Christmas...again [emoji316][emoji173]️


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Halloween


----------



## SweetCherries

Inception


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> No - It's a new released DVD movie about Fallen angels something like the Twilight series. I Loved it!! Bring on a 2nd one!  The special effects were out of this world!!





skyqueen said:


> Denzel Washington? If so...it's creepy!


Yeah, I thought it was the Denzel Washington / John Goodman one as well. Haha


----------



## clu13

My Dinner with Herve


----------



## jules 8

Halloween


----------



## egak

A Star is Born - fantastic.


----------



## SweetCherries

Slenderman


----------



## SWlife

The House with a Clock in the Walls.


----------



## skyqueen

clu13 said:


> My Dinner with Herve


Me, too...sad!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sicario: Day of the Soldado (re watched)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wonder


----------



## kaitydid

Colette


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lake Placid: Legacy


----------



## Tinn3rz

Venom


----------



## Freckles1

Hoosiers [emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Edie


----------



## SweetCherries

The Incredibles 2


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Creepshow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beirut


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Future World


----------



## lorac

Steel Magnolias


----------



## SweetCherries

Mama Mia here we go again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Back to Burgundy


----------



## skyqueen

Serial Mom...still terrific [emoji48]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Domestics (re watched)


----------



## DeMonica

To the Bone - excellent


----------



## gelbergirl

The Founder


----------



## starrynite_87

Cruel Intentions


----------



## SweetCherries

A wrinkle in time


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (re watched)


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (re watched)



Wasn’t it terrific? I’ll watch Frances McDormand read a phone book.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gacats said:


> Wasn’t it terrific? I’ll watch Frances McDormand read a phone book.



Yep! That's one movie I can watch over & over.


----------



## jules 8

Goosebumps 2
Hunter Killer


----------



## SweetCherries

Destination wedding-surprisingly boring


----------



## Chloe_chick999

First Man, about 30min too long, definitely could have waited to see this one at home.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hotel Transylvania 3: A Monster Vacation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Backstabbing for Beginners


----------



## maxmayer

Daredevil, i liked it so much, and now waiting for 4 season


----------



## SweetCherries

A spy who dumped me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Two is a Family


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus [emoji316]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Ottoman Lieutenant


----------



## Tiare

Just watched Three Billboards after being reminded about it after reading this thread. My husband and I thought it was wonderful and the first of last years Oscars movies that we felt not only lived up to, but,  exceeded the hype (aka Dunkirk, Shape of Water)


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare Before Christmas [emoji316][emoji88]


----------



## joombo

Watched an classic Tom Hardy movie last night 'Warrior' 2011 9/10, class MMA movie with a cracking performance from Hardy and Nick Nolte.


----------



## skyqueen

The Post


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

It


----------



## jules 8

Bohemium Rhapsody


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skyscraper (re watched )


----------



## Shoppinmel

A Wrinkle in Time.


----------



## SweetCherries

Oceans 8


----------



## sdkitty

saw Old Man and the gun and A Star is Born in last couple of days


----------



## frick&frack

Breakfast Club


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Adrift


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gotti


----------



## gelbergirl

Bohemiam Rhapsody


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon 2


----------



## Freckles1

Contraband


----------



## frick&frack

Overboard


----------



## jules 8

frick&frack said:


> How to train your dragon 2


How was it? Did you like it ?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hostile


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> How was it? Did you like it ?



I love it. 

FYI: it’s not the new one. That’s HTTYD3 which comes out next year.


----------



## joombo

Profondo Rosso (Deep Red)
Excellent. Really liked the soundtrack - a mix of jazz and synths which was a bit different for a horror! I need to watch the extended version at some point.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again


----------



## gelbergirl

Nobody's Fool


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Mile 22


----------



## gelbergirl

Tales of Manhattan (1942)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Devil's Gate


----------



## taho

an old favorite of mine, Tampopo


----------



## SWlife

The Nutcracker and the 4 Realms.


----------



## djuna1

A Star is Born


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Patient Zero


----------



## boxermom

A Star Is Born


----------



## frick&frack

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lovely bones  One of my favorite movies.


----------



## frick&frack

Storks


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Day of the Dead


----------



## SweetCherries

Failure to launch


----------



## jules 8

The Nutcracker and the 4 Realms


----------



## gagabag

Bohemian Rhapsody [emoji7]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heaven's Burning


----------



## SweetCherries

Christopher Robins


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> The Nutcracker and the 4 Realms



Can’t wait to see this!


----------



## frick&frack

The Guernsey literary & potato peel pie society


----------



## boxermom

Christopher Robin


----------



## divnanata

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Pitch Perfect 3  - I  Rebel Wilson she is hilarious & a fellow Aussie!



  Yh


----------



## michellem

The Grinch


----------



## Swanky

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## trigirl

Bohemian Rhapsody [emoji173]️


----------



## loves

Adrift.


----------



## skyqueen

Love, Simon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hotel Artemis


----------



## SweetCherries

The Predator


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Breaking In


----------



## Femmefatale13

He’s just not that into you!


----------



## Scully Piper

Nutcracker and the Four Realms


----------



## egak

_A Head Full Of Dreams - The Coldplay documentary that was released in cinemas for one night only._


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mary Shelley


----------



## jules 8

The Grinch


----------



## joombo

The Hateful Eight has no rewatch value whatsoever. It’s far too long and there is an imbalance between character building and waffle, it mostly being the latter. Really disappointing and easily my least favourite of all the Tarrentino films.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ant Man & The Wasp


----------



## Tivo

A Star is Born. For me, it didn’t live up to the hype. It was good but not this “revelation” critics are pushing it to be.


----------



## jules 8

Overlord


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wife


----------



## DeMonica

Bohemian Rhapsody - compulsory for a Queen fan. I liked it.


----------



## jules 8

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Casino - Another Old great movie!


----------



## djuna1

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monty Python & the Holy Grail


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald


^how was it? So excited to see it. 




lovlouisvuitton said:


> Monty Python & the Holy Grail


^one if my favorites [emoji23]


----------



## frick&frack

Instant Family (it was great!)


----------



## jules 8

frick&frack said:


> ^how was it? So excited to see it.
> It was good


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monty Python's Life of Brian    I am not the Messiah!!!!


----------



## DeMonica

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Monty Python & the Holy Grail


Everyone said I was daft to build a castle on a swamp but I built in all the same, just to show them...


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Monty Python's Life of Brian    I am not the Messiah!!!!


^another great one!




DeMonica said:


> Everyone said I was daft to build a castle on a swamp but I built in all the same, just to show them...


^let’s not go there...it is a silly place [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

DeMonica said:


> Everyone said I was daft to build a castle on a swamp but I built in all the same, just to show them...



Love this!! 

"Some things in life are bad, They can really make you mad, Other things just make you swear and curse, When you're chewing on life's gristle, Don't grumble, give a whistle, And this'll help things turn out for the best
And always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the light side of life"


----------



## DeMonica

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Love this!!
> 
> "Some things in life are bad, They can really make you mad, Other things just make you swear and curse, When you're chewing on life's gristle, Don't grumble, give a whistle, And this'll help things turn out for the best
> And always look on the bright side of life
> Always look on the light side of life"


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the Monty Python movies. Yes, whe should always look on the bright side of life!  I'm singing in my head!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mission impossible..fallout...I totally enjoyed the movie and I am not a fan of Tom Cruise.


----------



## arnott

Bohemian  Rhapsody.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unfriended: Dark Web


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Superfly


----------



## DeMonica

The Hurt Locker


----------



## frick&frack

Much Ado About Nothing [emoji173]️


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Private Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Keeping Hours


----------



## jules 8

I've been on vacation the last 2 weeks...
The Grinch
Instant Family
Ralph Breaks the Internet
Robin Hood


----------



## michellem

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## DeMonica

All I See Is You


----------



## Sferics

Bohemian Rhapsody. 
Never was a fan till now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Submergence


----------



## lasvegasann

Ralph Breaks the Internet 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins65

Theater   Bohemian Rhapsody    amazing

Home:  Where the Heart is


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mission Impossible 6: Fallout


----------



## michellem

The Grinch (the newest version) [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

Henry V


----------



## SweetCherries

A star is born


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## jules 8

Widows


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jules 8 said:


> Widows


Viola Davis was outstanding!  Its a great movie, One of the best of I've seen all year. Don't understand why it isn't getting more attention.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ocean’s 8


----------



## fsumom2020

Nutcracker and the Four Realms with my two girls.


----------



## michellem

Four Christmases


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Reprisal


----------



## gelbergirl

Ralph Breaks the Internet


----------



## jules 8

CanuckBagLover said:


> Viola Davis was outstanding!  Its a great movie, One of the best of I've seen all year. Don't understand why it isn't getting more attention.


I think sometimes so many other movies come out around the same time that it makes it hard for all of the movies to get enough attention...


----------



## scrpo83

Ant Man and The Wasp
Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them 2


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Widows


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Justice League: Throne of Atlantis


----------



## michellem

The Christmas chronicles on Netflix


----------



## momsidoo

Robinhood


----------



## djuna1

Widows


----------



## skyqueen

djuna1 said:


> Widows


Good? I love Viola Davis!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mandy


----------



## gelbergirl

The Front Runner
Green Book


----------



## Wamgurl

Widows.  Didn’t enjoy it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mile 22


----------



## TC1

In the Fade. Not usually a Diane Kruger fan but she killed it in this.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Crazy rich asians....cute movie!


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## djuna1

skyqueen said:


> Good? I love Viola Davis!


I liked it. The acting is fantastic from all parts especially Kaluuya and Davis. She was amazing as always!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Love actually![emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Incredibles 2


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Green Book


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas in Connecticut


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Escape Plan


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I, Tonya


----------



## frick&frack

The Holiday


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## starrynite_87

High School Musical with my 5 year old going on 15


----------



## boxermom

frick&frack said:


> Christmas in Connecticut



I look for this movie every holiday season. Such a classic!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wonder - second time watching this and it still makes me cry


----------



## jules 8

Green Book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leave No Trace


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ralph Breaks the Internet


----------



## frick&frack

Elf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

C'est La Vie


----------



## DeMonica

The Hunger Games 3 The Mockingjay Part 2


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas vacation


----------



## michellem

frick&frack said:


> Christmas vacation



One of my absolute favorites! Never gets old [emoji23]


----------



## michellem

Bad Santa 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blackkklansman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

You Were Never Really Here


----------



## MyeArte

Polar Express


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Death Race: Beyond Anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

Trading Places


----------



## djuna1

The Favourite


----------



## michellem

The grinch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Spitfire


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Can you ever forgive me?   
Melissa McCarthy was brilliant.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gurrumul


----------



## boxermom

White Christmas


----------



## frick&frack

Toy story 2


----------



## skyqueen

Wonder
Harry Brown
The Commuter 
 Annihilation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Book Club


----------



## ColdSteel

Beautiful Boy


----------



## gelbergirl

The Favourite


----------



## frick&frack

Ready player one


----------



## joombo

I watched A Room for Romeo Brass, one of Shane Meadows' earlier films. Pretty good, excellent performance from Paddy Considine (he was awesome in Dead Man's Shoes too.


----------



## jules 8

The Deer Hunter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Meg - I'm well & truly over all the shark horror movies.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## michellem

Fred Claus


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Simple Favour


----------



## DeMonica

lovlouisvuitton said:


> A Simple Favour


Was it any good? I liked the trailer.


----------



## djuna1

Can You Ever Forgive Me?


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> Elf



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

DeMonica said:


> Was it any good? I liked the trailer.



Yes! I really enjoyed it. 

---------------------------------------

Gifted


----------



## Nkh1

A simple favor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beast


----------



## jules 8

The Mule


----------



## Wamgurl

The Mule


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bombing


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Argo


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> The Mule





Wamgurl said:


> The Mule


Good?


----------



## jules 8

skyqueen said:


> Good?


Yes, I liked it. It is more of a character study than an action movie. Clint still has it, especially at 90 years old.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Darkest Minds


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Wizard of Lies


----------



## gelbergirl

The Mule


----------



## trigirl

Instant Family


----------



## michellem

Four Christmases


----------



## SWlife

How the Grinch Stole Christmas.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Mule


----------



## scrpo83

X-Men : Days of Future Past
Paskal


----------



## skyqueen

The Death of Stalin


----------



## DeMonica

^^^That must be really cheerful.
Tomb Raider


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pin Cushion


----------



## frick&frack

Nutcracker: the motion picture


----------



## SWlife

The Grinch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ladies In Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tomb Raider (New released version)


----------



## michellem

Christmas with the Cranks


----------



## skyqueen

Cookie's Fortune


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Grinch


----------



## Yuki85

Aquaman


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## joombo

Lizzie (2018)
Interesting account of the Borden murders, doesn't stray too far from the accepted version, but the upscaling of the maid's involvement is novel but certainly not an outlandish theory.


----------



## jules 8

Yuki85 said:


> Aquaman


I'm seeing this tonight, I can't wait  ...besides, I figure even if the plot isn't great, the eye candy will be


----------



## Wamgurl

skyqueen said:


> Good?



Yes, I enjoyed it. ..made me laugh and cry.  I’m a huge Clint fan!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## SWlife

The Bird Cage, again.


----------



## jules 8

Aquaman


----------



## skyqueen

gacats said:


> The Bird Cage, again.


Whenever I'm down in the dumps...my go-to movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The House with a Clock in its Walls


----------



## DeMonica

Life of Brian - perfect time for that.


----------



## michellem

The Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Bumblebee 
Aquaman


----------



## jules 8

Welcome to Marwen


----------



## SWlife

Happy time Murders.


----------



## bisbee

Dumplin’.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Searching


----------



## Swanky

Bird Box


----------



## jng2b

Swanky said:


> Bird Box



Ooooh, how was this? I am a scaredy cat and mind control (and not being able to control my own brain) is one of the scariest things to me so not sure that I could make it through this movie!


----------



## Swanky

It was scary, stressful!


----------



## frick&frack

Mary Poppins


----------



## michellem

frick&frack said:


> Mary Poppins



My all time favorite!! Have you seen Mary Poppins Returns yet?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## michellem

The Man Who Invented Christmas


----------



## scrpo83

fellowship of the ring


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Searching


How was this movie?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

A simple favor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How was this movie?



I enjoyed it - I love Thriller movies!


----------



## Juilletdix

Bird Box on Netflix. Sandra Bullock is in it.  It was pretty good!!


----------



## Elly_N

Juilletdix said:


> Bird Box on Netflix. Sandra Bullock is in it.  It was pretty good!!



I watched it today. I liked it [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> My all time favorite!! Have you seen Mary Poppins Returns yet?



That’s the one I saw...the new one with Emily Blunt. Loved it!


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa Clause
Nutcracker: the movie


----------



## michellem

frick&frack said:


> That’s the one I saw...the new one with Emily Blunt. Loved it!



Yay! I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## michellem

Home Alone
And 
The Santa Clause 2


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Wizard of Oz!!


----------



## michellem

National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## DeMonica

Tarzan - not very Christmassy. Maybe that's why.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Avatar - I only watched the last hour when I came home last night - I fell asleep!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## thebagqueen

Aquaman. Awful movie but would pay to see Jason Momoa all day long!


----------



## michellem

White Christmas


----------



## seney

Toy Story 2


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bird Box


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final Score


----------



## arnott

Night at the Museum!


----------



## trigirl

The Favourite


----------



## whateve

Tonight we watched Never Give a Sucker an Even Break (1941). It was pretty bad.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Smallfoot


----------



## frick&frack

trigirl said:


> The Favourite



How was it? I want to see it tomorrow.


----------



## frick&frack

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## bobobob

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald


----------



## trigirl

frick&frack said:


> How was it? I want to see it tomorrow.



I really enjoyed it. Definitely quirky and different. My hubby thought it was weird. Lol! Loved the costumes and set designs plus great acting.


----------



## frick&frack

trigirl said:


> I really enjoyed it. Definitely quirky and different. My hubby thought it was weird. Lol! Loved the costumes and set designs plus great acting.



Thanks. I definitely think I’ll like it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bird Box!
Also read the book!


----------



## trigirl

frick&frack said:


> Thanks. I definitely think I’ll like it.



Let me know what you think!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Cloverfield Paradox


----------



## whateve

The Call


----------



## egak

Vice.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ouija House


----------



## roses5682

The Nun


----------



## jules 8

Vice


----------



## jules 8

egak said:


> Vice.


Did you like it ?


----------



## egak

jules 8 said:


> Did you like it ?



I don't follow US politics etc, but I quite enjoyed the movie and thought the cast did a good job.


----------



## seney

Toy Story 3


----------



## skyqueen

Arsenic and Old Lace 
The Odd Couple  (original)


----------



## robbins65

Home Alone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dagon


----------



## gelbergirl

Vice


----------



## frick&frack

trigirl said:


> Let me know what you think!



Favourite...it was great!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri ———->. Depressing!!!!


----------



## SWlife

Mrs.Z said:


> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri ———->. Depressing!!!!



I think that’s one of the best movies I’ve seen in a long time. I think Frances McDormond is brilliant.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bird Box


----------



## whateve

Homicidal from 1961


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gacats said:


> I think that’s one of the best movies I’ve seen in a long time. I think Frances McDormond is brilliant.



I Agree! She never gives up! Fantastic movie & one I would watch over & over again. 

----------------------------------

The Cloverfield Paradox


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers: infinity war


----------



## michellem

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## scrpo83

mission impossible : rogue nation
beauty & the beast


----------



## trigirl

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waves


----------



## gelbergirl

Welcome to Marwen


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 7 & 8


----------



## whateve

gelbergirl said:


> Welcome to Marwen


Did you like it?


----------



## gelbergirl

whateve said:


> Did you like it?



I really did.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Forgiven


----------



## whateve

Beyond a Reasonable Doubt 1956
Separate Tables 1958


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Biggie: The Life of Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Love4MK

In theaters: Aquaman
I was pleasantly surprised.  I actually plan on going to see it again tomorrow!
On Netflix:
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Truth or Dare


----------



## NYCBelle

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aquaman - better than expected


----------



## frick&frack

Valerian & the city of a thousand planets


----------



## wantitneedit

Widows


----------



## Grande Latte

Phantom Threads.


----------



## harrietvane

Aquaman, loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fifth Element


----------



## whateve

Sometimes Aunt Martha Does Dreadful Things


----------



## scrpo83

tomb raider
ender's game


----------



## Prufrock613

Mary, Queen of Scots


----------



## PinkRex

The Mule--Clint Eastwood


----------



## Chel1

Petter Rabbit


----------



## Wamgurl

PinkRex said:


> The Mule--Clint Eastwood



I really liked the movie.  Clint is incredible.


----------



## PinkRex

Wamgurl said:


> I really liked the movie.  Clint is incredible.



He truly is. The fact that it's based on a true story (https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...inaloa-cartels-90-year-old-drug-mule.amp.html) makes it even more incredible!


----------



## djuna1

Roma


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Green mile


----------



## gelbergirl

Second Act


----------



## whateve

Brainstorm 1965


----------



## Love4MK

Saw Aquaman again!  Couldn't help myself.


----------



## bagidiotic

Aquaman


----------



## lovieluvslux

Netflix's Bird Box


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shawshank redemption


----------



## Mimi_09

MOWGLI - Legend Of the Jungle


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Escape Room


----------



## whateve

Lady Zhuge said:


> Escape Room


Was it good?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

whateve said:


> Was it good?



I enjoyed it. I’m an escape room junkie, so this was a “must watch” for me.


----------



## scrpo83

Zathura


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Juliet, Naked


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures - One of my favorite movies!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hidden Figures - One of my favorite movies!!



What a coincidence ! - I’m watching Hidden Figures right now I think it’s my third time watching this one. Love this movie [emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hidden Figures - One of my favorite movies!!





2boys_jademommy said:


> What a coincidence ! - I’m watching Hidden Figures right now I think it’s my third time watching this one. Love this movie [emoji4]


One of my favorite movies, too...I've watched it 3 times. So inspirational!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a coincidence ! - I’m watching Hidden Figures right now I think it’s my third time watching this one. Love this movie [emoji4]



I think it's number 4 for me!  Love, love, love this movie!! 



skyqueen said:


> One of my favorite movies, too...I've watched it 3 times. So inspirational!



These women are pioneer's considering the era & so inspirational!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge - Another favorite movie of mine & so moving & inspirational, never fails to move me.


----------



## joombo

*Mary Poppins Returns*
Truly delightful from start to finish. Perhaps not quite as prolific in style as the original, but it never promised to be. It instead conflates much of what made it's predecessor great with it's own cute and chirpy little narrative. Good stuff!


----------



## egak

Instant Family - I enjoyed it!


----------



## robbins65

Second Act


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

AXL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (re watched)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Green Book 

Loved it!


----------



## jules 8

The Upside


----------



## skyqueen

Oceans 8


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Forrest Gump  - Run Forrest, Run!


----------



## scrpo83

Annihilation
10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Green Book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

He's Just Not That into You


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> He's Just Not That into You



I need to see that again. Such a sweet movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

gacats said:


> I need to see that again. Such a sweet movie.



I love the scene with Drew Barrymore when she's walking around a Chemist / Supermarket & is going on about being rejected by all the different technology she goes through just to get rejected again!


----------



## frick&frack

The polka king


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Finally saw The Mule, I cried like a big wimp.


----------



## trigirl

Second Act


----------



## egak

Pick of the Litter – really interesting!


----------



## arnott

trigirl said:


> Second Act



How was it?


----------



## arnott

Night at the Museum Secret of the Tomb!


----------



## skyqueen

Molly's Game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Venom


----------



## frick&frack

Solo: a Star Wars story


----------



## SweetCherries

Replicas


----------



## trigirl

arnott said:


> How was it?



It’s was ok. Nothing great, nothing horrible. Kind of a basic script but a good escape movie to see with a friend.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

ALPHA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Insult


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Only the Brave


----------



## anthrosphere

Disney’s Tarzan (cartoon). I can’t believe I waited this long to watch this movie... it was absolutely adorable and Jane is a cutie pie!! I loved it so much and the soundtrack is fantastic. I’m obsessed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Destination Wedding


----------



## SWlife

Watching “Gia” right now. What a waste of a young life.


----------



## jules 8

Glass


----------



## whateve

jules 8 said:


> Glass


Me too!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Panther (re watched)


----------



## whateve

Sunset Boulevard (1950)


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 8


----------



## scrpo83

Unbreakable


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Vice


----------



## skyqueen

Murder on the Orient Express (1974) 
A Quiet Place
Manchester By The Sea


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Megan Leavey - Megan & Rex are my heroes!  Thank you both for serving your Country!


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> Glass





whateve said:


> Me too!


^how was it? I’m so excited MNS finally made this movie. 



scrpo83 said:


> Unbreakable


^I need to watch that again before I go see Glass.


----------



## whateve

frick&frack said:


> ^how was it? I’m so excited MNS finally made this movie.
> 
> 
> ^I need to watch that again before I go see Glass.


It's a little hard to follow if you haven't seen or don't remember the other movies. We never saw Split. Personally I'm not a huge fan of the director. We only went because our first choice was sold out. For me, it was just okay. James McAvoy did a fantastic job.


----------



## SweetCherries

A star is born♥️


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Megan Leavey - Megan & Rex are my heroes!  Thank you both for serving your Country!


On my list!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> On my list!



It's a MUST watch movie!   Truly inspirational & moving!!  I cried at the end & another part. 

This about the movie (I just copied & pasted this part):

The true life story of Megan Leavey, a young Marine corporal whose unique discipline and bond with a military combat dog (Sergeant Rex a German Shepard) saved many lives during her deployment in Iraq. Assigned to clean up the K-9 unit after a disciplinary hearing, Leavey starts to identify with Rex, a particularly aggressive dog that she trains. Over the course of their service, Megan and Rex complete more than 100 missions until an improvised explosive device injures both, putting their fates in jeopardy.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's a MUST watch movie!   Truly inspirational & moving!!  I cried at the end & another part.
> 
> This about the movie (I just copied & pasted this part):
> 
> The true life story of Megan Leavey, a young Marine corporal whose unique discipline and bond with a military combat dog (Sergeant Rex a German Shepard) saved many lives during her deployment in Iraq. Assigned to clean up the K-9 unit after a disciplinary hearing, Leavey starts to identify with Rex, a particularly aggressive dog that she trains. Over the course of their service, Megan and Rex complete more than 100 missions until an improvised explosive device injures both, putting their fates in jeopardy.


Thanks for this! I'm always leery of animal movies that could have abuse/deaths concerning an animal. 
I blame Bambi!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for this! I'm always leery of animal movies that could have *abuse/deaths concerning an animal.*
> I blame Bambi!



No - Happy tears at the end!! I don't want to give out too many details & spoil it for you. And just a moving part scene in the movie that moved me personally.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

First Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghost Stories


----------



## SweetCherries

Bohemian rhapsody


----------



## Havanese 28

A Star is Born


----------



## trigirl

The Upside


----------



## egak

Green Book.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Queen Elizabeth: The Golden age (re watched)


----------



## gracekelly

Greenbook and The Favourite


----------



## seahorseinstripes

mary poppins !
love love love the wardorbe, but too much singing i literally yawn in between 
i know it’s a musical and i’m not a fans of musical but i came to watch anyway because everyone said the costumes are amazing so i guess my yawn may not really count as a sign of boredom to most


----------



## egak

Off to see The Mule shortly.


----------



## NYCBelle

Saw Tully last night on hbo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Animals


----------



## SweetCherries

egak said:


> Green Book.


Me too, quite enjoy it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Glass


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Cloverfield Paradox


----------



## jules 8

Spiderman:Into the Spiderverse
On The Basis of Sex


----------



## whateve

Captain Horatio Hornblower 1951


----------



## beekmanhill

Roma seems to be winning many awards so I watched it last night.  Other than the cinematography (spectacular), I was disappointed.  I developed no relationship with any of the characters.    I found them to be stock characters with little dimension and I had no clue as to their interior life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (re watched)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The dressmaker


----------



## SWlife

Sophie-Rose said:


> The dressmaker



Is that the one with Kate Winslet?


----------



## michellem

Toy Story


----------



## SweetCherries

Vice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Red Sparrow (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

Glass


----------



## gelbergirl

gacats said:


> Is that the one with Kate Winslet?



Yes


----------



## joombo

Bohemian Rhapsody over the weekend, not a big queen fan but loved it. I know people are moaning that it skirts over the darker stuff, that's to it's strength for me, celebrate the good in his life rather than focus on the bad. There are enough miserable movies out there already if you want to go down that route.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## frick&frack

12 strong


----------



## gelbergirl

Wildfire


----------



## harrietvane

Call my by your name


----------



## skyqueen

Tag


----------



## djuna1

Vice


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Tag



How was that? The commercials looked funny.


----------



## hinaher

Spiderman: Into the Spider-verse in theater.


----------



## gelbergirl

correction on post #16138,
Wildlife


----------



## gelbergirl

frick&frack said:


> How was that? The commercials looked funny.



I've been getting into this movie when it's on, I have to watch it from the beginning to end,
Good actors in there.
I see they looped in the real life WSJ article too.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> How was that? The commercials looked funny.





gelbergirl said:


> I've been getting into this movie when it's on, I have to watch it from the beginning to end,
> Good actors in there.
> I see they looped in the real life WSJ article too.


It was fun/light. As gelbergirl posted...good actors. Didn't know this movie was based on a true story so I googled the WSJ article. Sometimes truth is stranger then fiction.


----------



## JillyJiggs

I am watching all the movies shortlisted by the Oscars! So I've watched Dark Money, First Reformed, RBG, Three Identical Strangers and right now Dumplin.


----------



## frick&frack

gelbergirl said:


> I've been getting into this movie when it's on, I have to watch it from the beginning to end,
> Good actors in there.
> I see they looped in the real life WSJ article too.





skyqueen said:


> It was fun/light. As gelbergirl posted...good actors. Didn't know this movie was based on a true story so I googled the WSJ article. Sometimes truth is stranger then fiction.



Thanks. I will definitely watch. I wish these guys were my friends. So fun.


----------



## SweetCherries

Aquaman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hunter Killer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2.22 (re watched)


----------



## whateve

Green Book (finally after 3 tries)


----------



## frick&frack

Incredibles 2


----------



## gelbergirl

They Shall Not Grow Old


----------



## whateve

The Shop around the Corner


----------



## DeMonica

Mary Queen of Scots: Superb movie if you don't know much about the story and age when it takes place apart from some superficial  facts, otherwise it might be hard for you  to stomach the historically incorrect, über-PC presentation and historic distortions. Saoirse Ronan and Margot Robbie are excellent, though.


----------



## jules 8

Miss Bala


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Look Away


----------



## whateve

The Shop around the Corner
Seance on a Wet Afternoon
A Face in the Crowd


----------



## frick&frack

Antman & wasp


----------



## gelbergirl

The Upside


----------



## SweetCherries

The girl in the spiders’s web


----------



## gelbergirl

Tag


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hell Fest - I Love my horror movies!


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hell Fest - I Love my horror movies!



Yikes! Kudos- I can’t watch horror films. [emoji88]


----------



## frick&frack

The Last Laugh - I couldn’t finish it...terrible


----------



## arnott

Buster's Mal Heart.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Distorted


----------



## arnott

Papillon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Star Is Born


----------



## SweetCherries

Replicas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

All the Devil's Men


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cry Freedom


----------



## egak

Ben is Back - thought it was good.


----------



## whateve

The Green Years


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Walkabout


----------



## gelbergirl

Ad55 said:


> *The Greatest Showman *
> I dunno what it is about this film but I love it, and I am not a musical film lover at all, seen it three times now and could easily watch it again. The music is top tier, This is Me is my favourite song, but that Jenny Lind song Never Enough is amazing, and From Now On is also a great song when it gets going.



I saw it three times at the movie theater when it came out - it was a treat!


----------



## gelbergirl

What Men Want


----------



## DeMonica

SweetCherries said:


> Replicas


Did you like it? I've read mixed reviews.


----------



## frick&frack

Rio


----------



## SweetCherries

DeMonica said:


> Did you like it? I've read mixed reviews.


It was interesting, not the typical Keanu movies.


----------



## whateve

The Bad and the Beautiful


----------



## skyqueen

Won't You Be My Neighbor?  Terrific


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Car: Road to Revenge


----------



## joombo

Bumblebee
Opening felt like the cartoons of old, was great to see them all in their 80's forms and was better than the entire 5 previous films.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ray


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Won't You Be My Neighbor?  Terrific [emoji813]


^I loved it too [emoji173]️



joombo said:


> Bumblebee
> Opening felt like the cartoons of old, was great to see them all in their 80's forms and was better than the entire 5 previous films.


^thanks for your review...it’s encouraging me to see it


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Austen Regrets


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

An Angel At My Table


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wildlife


----------



## makeupbyomar

The House with a Clock in it's Walls (2018)


----------



## SWlife

makeupbyomar said:


> The House with a Clock in it's Walls (2018)



I’ve given up trying to figure out if I liked that movie. What’s your take?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## makeupbyomar

gacats said:


> I’ve given up trying to figure out if I liked that movie. What’s your take?


It reminded me of The Sorcerer's Apprentice (2010) but with a comedic tone throughout. For me it was a popcorn movie, your typical put your brain on pause for an hour or so, y'know a lighthearted affair, it was ok.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

30 Nights of Sex


----------



## loves

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## lucydee

Green Book, Fabulous  movie! I loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Avengers Grimm: Time Wars


----------



## jules 8

Alita:Battle Angel


----------



## SWlife

jules 8 said:


> Alita:Battle Angel



I need your thoughts. I’m wondering if I want to see this tonight.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hell Fest


----------



## gelbergirl

Isn't It Romantic


----------



## SweetCherries

Roma


----------



## jules 8

Happy Death Day 2 U


----------



## skyqueen

Deadpool 2...funny!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Pagan King


----------



## SweetCherries

Robin Hood


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mudbound


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Peppermint


----------



## frick&frack

Incredibles 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Girl in the Spider's Web


----------



## whateve

The Phenix City Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Boy Erased


----------



## rachelburton17

Re watched The Godfather trilogy


----------



## frick&frack

Pan’s Labyrinth 
The Little Prince
Thor Ragnarok


----------



## ColdSteel

LEGO Movie 2: The Second Part! 

I loved the first so much and it hit all the marks.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Welcome Home


----------



## whateve

Madeleine (1950)


----------



## skyqueen

Ben Hur


----------



## joombo

Alita: Battle Angel. 
Didn't know much about it, but ended up enjoying! More so than The Lego Movie 2, which I seen last week.


----------



## skyqueen

I Am Ali


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Children Act


----------



## frick&frack

ColdSteel said:


> LEGO Movie 2: The Second Part!
> 
> I loved the first so much and it hit all the marks.



Yay! Can’t wait to see this.


----------



## ColdSteel

Alita: Battle Angel


----------



## robbins65

Bohemian Rhapsody again.  I love this movie


----------



## SweetCherries

The favourite


----------



## jules 8

How to Train Your Dragon : The Hidden World


----------



## gelbergirl

Fighting With My Family


----------



## frick&frack

jules 8 said:


> How to Train Your Dragon : The Hidden World



I’m so excited to see this. Was it great? I love the female night fury.


----------



## SweetCherries

Blackkklansman


----------



## MahoganyQT

How to Train Your Dragon 3


----------



## jules 8

frick&frack said:


> I’m so excited to see this. Was it great? I love the female night fury.


Yes, it was very good


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black '47


----------



## egak

Forever My Girl.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Backtrace


----------



## Freckles1

Bohemian Rhapsody [emoji173]️


----------



## gelbergirl

The Big Sleep (1946)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Time Trap (2017)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Widows


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Arctic 
Fighting with My Family


----------



## makeupbyomar

Green Book (2018)


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Widows


I love Viola Davies...good?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> I love Viola Davies...good?



I enjoyed it! I'm sure you will too!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Old Man & the Gun


----------



## joombo

What We Do In The Shadows - 8/10
Hilarious mockumentary about vampire life in New Zealand. There's something about the dry Kiwi humour that just makes my sides split.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Thinner


----------



## egak

Isn't it Romantic on Netflix - wasn't too bad.


----------



## pukasonqo

Mary Queen of Scots
Laurel and Hardy


----------



## whateve

Skippy with Jackie Cooper 1931


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unbroken 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Can You Ever Forgive Me?


----------



## SweetCherries

The Grinch


----------



## whateve

An Affair to Remember


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

An Interview With God


----------



## gelbergirl

Greta


----------



## whateve

Victor Victoria


----------



## Lady Zhuge

joombo said:


> What We Do In The Shadows - 8/10
> Hilarious mockumentary about vampire life in New Zealand. There's something about the dry Kiwi humour that just makes my sides split.



Great movie! There’s also going to be a TV series which will air later this year on FX.

Just watched Alita: Battle Angel


----------



## Yamyingying

Alita


----------



## gelbergirl

Cool Runnings
Back to the Future part 3


----------



## frick&frack

Black Panther (never gets old)
Avengers infinity war 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wonder  What a brave & inspiring boy.


----------



## rose60610

They Shall Not Grow Old--documentary about British soldiers in WWI. Incredible what those people went through. It isn't in many theaters. The discussion of how the documentary was made is nearly as interesting as the movie itself. When I hear people today griping about minor petty stupid things I get the urge to smack them.  Today's inconveniences are nothing compared to even routine life decades ago, let alone real hardships in times of turmoil.


----------



## whateve

The Wrong Man


----------



## DeMonica

Wuthering Heights with Ralph Fiennes. Why did he age so bad? He used to be gorgeous.


----------



## SweetCherries

Serenity


----------



## vesna

Green Book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Between Worlds


----------



## whateve

The Invisible Boy


----------



## makeupbyomar

Green Book (2018)


----------



## anthrosphere

La la land. Loved, loved it!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Creed 2


----------



## skyqueen

Leaving Neverland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Harmony


----------



## whateve

Sing


----------



## lovieluvslux

Bohemian Rhapsody.  Awesome!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Willow  - The new released version


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Megan Leavey  One of my favorite movies!


----------



## gelbergirl

Apollo 11


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Captain Marvel


----------



## trigirl

Captain Marvel


----------



## jules 8

Captain Marvel


----------



## whateve

Scanners


----------



## scrpo83

cinderella (2015)


----------



## joombo

*Equalizer 2 - 5/10*
Wasn't as good as the first, the story was quite poorly written and the "baddies" were incredibly inept


----------



## Fob addict

The Lake House


----------



## SweetCherries

Creed2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Robin Hood (new released version)


----------



## whateve

Song of Songs 1933


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Puzzle


----------



## canto bight

Ideal Home


----------



## scrpo83

Spiderman : Homecoming


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Overlord


----------



## Rouge H

Redford last movie The old man with a gun


----------



## loves

Overlord


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beautiful Boy


----------



## canto bight

Ben is Back


----------



## Yamyingying

Aquaman


----------



## makeupbyomar

Rouge H said:


> Redford last movie The old man with a gun


I liked that movie. I loved how they edited that little 'escape montage' near the end... What a great tribute to a great performer.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Terminal (2018)


----------



## canto bight

Green Book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghostland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Romans


----------



## jules 8

Five Feet Apart


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald - Re watched! Love this!


----------



## gelbergirl

Five Feet Apart


----------



## michellem

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Suspiria


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stray


----------



## gelbergirl

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## MomLuvsBags

BirdBox, a movie that gets you thinking about Life!!


----------



## michellem

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## joombo

Watched Unbreakable and Split in preparation for "Glass" tomorrow


----------



## skyqueen

Searching...surprisingly good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mortal Engines


----------



## makeupbyomar

Aquaman (2018)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hotel Artemis (2018)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Grinch (new released version)


----------



## frick&frack

O brother where art thou


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Hurt Locker (2008)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let the Sunshine In


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lady Bird


----------



## makeupbyomar

Damnation Alley (1977)


----------



## scrpo83

Arrival (2016)
Split
Sense and sensibility
the Dark Tower


----------



## DearHaayet

Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Strange Colours


----------



## makeupbyomar

joombo said:


> *Equalizer 2 - 5/10*
> Wasn't as good as the first, the story was quite poorly written and the "baddies" were incredibly inept



It seemed the film was reintroducing the character.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Distorted (2018)


----------



## frick&frack

Ride along


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies in Black


----------



## snowjade

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies in Black


A Star is Born


----------



## makeupbyomar

Arlington Road (1999)


----------



## skyqueen

DearHaayet said:


> Us


How was it? I loved Get Out!


----------



## skyqueen

True Confessions


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

White Boy Rick


----------



## gelbergirl

Isn't it Romantic (again!)


----------



## michellem

Moana


----------



## DDO408

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## veyda

The Dirt


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Us


----------



## roses5682

Equalizer 2


----------



## makeupbyomar

Looking Glass (2018)


----------



## Wamgurl

Us


----------



## makeupbyomar

Polar (2019)


----------



## gelbergirl

Ben is Back


----------



## skyqueen

Ryan's Daughter...one of my favorites. Gorgeous cinematography of Western Ireland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bouncer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hostiles


----------



## whateve

The Singing Kid


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hostiles



Did your version have English subtitles for the spoken Cheyenne parts?

I really loved this film, the tonality of the acting made it across the screen. Even without the subtitles you kinda knew what was going on (if that makes sense). Very impactful.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Signal (2014)


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hereditary


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

makeupbyomar said:


> Did your version have English subtitles for the spoken Cheyenne parts?
> 
> I really loved this film, the tonality of the acting made it across the screen. Even without the subtitles you kinda knew what was going on (if that makes sense). Very impactful.



Yes it did. I enjoyed it.
-------------------------------

Lean on Pete


----------



## gelbergirl

The Inventor: Out for Blood in Silicon Valley (HBO)


----------



## skyqueen

What We Do In The Shadows...campy but fun!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Upgrade


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> What We Do In The Shadows...campy but fun!


I have it on the dvr. Now I want to watch it.


----------



## joombo

A quite place (2018)

This film fetches the far reaches of the galaxy.... some mild entertainment... but I'd stick with crazy werewolf/mountain man flicks tbh


----------



## djuna1

Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Burlesque  Another one of my favorite movies!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pyrewacket


----------



## gelbergirl

Dumbo


----------



## michellem

gelbergirl said:


> Dumbo



How was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

michellem said:


> How was it?



good, enjoyable


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Arrival (re watched)


----------



## DeMonica

The Grand Budapest Hotel - first time - shame on me.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Langoliers (1995)


----------



## Souzie

ATM...it's a Thai movie on Netflix


----------



## makeupbyomar

Bohemian Rhapsody (2018)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ben is Back


----------



## trigirl

The Green Book. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Hotel Mumbai


----------



## Fob addict

beauty and the beast 2017


----------



## skyqueen

Dial M for Murder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bumblebee - LOVED it!!!


----------



## SWlife

Crazy Rich Asians.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Siberia


----------



## MahoganyQT

Us


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Us


'Us' and 'Ocean's 8'
"J!m"


----------



## Straight-Laced

Denial


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Boy Band Con. The Lou Pearlman Story on Youtube premium and in theatres.

Highly recommend.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Pretend One


----------



## Fob addict

Crazy Rich Asian


----------



## jules 8

Shazam!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Woodshock


----------



## jules 8

Going to see Pet Sematary tonight


----------



## DearHaayet

skyqueen said:


> How was it? I loved Get Out!


It was good, but Get out will always be number one for me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Second Act


----------



## meluvs2shop

Footloose (original)


----------



## jules 8

The Mist


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pet Sematary (2019 New version)


----------



## gelbergirl

Shazam!


----------



## Wamgurl

Us (dumb)


----------



## GhstDreamer

Shazam! - Loved the movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Green Book


----------



## SWlife

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Green Book



DH watched it on our last airplane trip, he said it was very good!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Mortal Engines (2018)


----------



## makeupbyomar

gacats said:


> DH watched it on our last airplane trip, he said it was very good!


Yeah, I liked it as well. (re: Green Book)


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Pet Sematary (2019 New version)


How was it? Liked the first movie and loved the book. The reviews weren't that good.


----------



## skyqueen

Book Club
Juliet, Naked


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> How was it? Liked the first movie and loved the book. The reviews weren't that good.



It was better then the the Original version. I personally wouldn't watch it again - But it's still a good movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World  - I LOVED It!


----------



## frick&frack

Love & friendship


----------



## gelbergirl

A Simple Favor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Life


----------



## DeMonica

The Hummingbird Project - I recommend it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

White Boy Rick


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

River Runs Red


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A quiet place


----------



## gelbergirl

Swing Time (1936)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aquaman


----------



## gelbergirl

Little


----------



## Soniaa

Us


----------



## frick&frack

Crazy rich Asians


----------



## Rouge H

The Mule


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Shazam! 

Eh.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Shazam


----------



## arnott

The Theory of Everything!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Fob addict

Holidays


----------



## makeupbyomar

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) 

Had no idea it was a musical...


----------



## makeupbyomar

Drag Me to Hell (2009)


----------



## Soniaa

Dumbo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mary Poppins Returns - You are never too old to watch this movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pick of the Litter  These dogs & the people who train them are truly inspiring!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## michellem

The Greatest Showman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Fog


----------



## michellem

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## michellem

Life of the Party


----------



## frick&frack

Rise of the guardians [emoji7]


----------



## michellem

Hop


----------



## jules 8

Blackkklansman


----------



## jules 8

Native Son


----------



## Enjey

Searching in Netflix. Dumbo in the movie house


----------



## skyqueen

The Equalizer 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shawshank Redemption - Another one of my all time favorite movies!!


----------



## Soniaa

Watching hook right now..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World - Re watched - You are never too old to watch this movie!!


----------



## Soniaa

*I wonder which deaths are going to be discussed more next Monday--Avengers Endgame or Game of Thrones?!*


----------



## SWlife

Aquaman.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Can You Ever Forgive Me?


----------



## skyqueen

Stir Of Echoes


----------



## JodeeLynn

The Raid (2011)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Last Witness


----------



## LavenderIce

Little


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Iron Man 

Gearing up for Avengers: Endgame with the film that started it all!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Sun  - Loved it!   Very moving!


----------



## jules 8

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## gelbergirl

Green Book


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

10 Cloverfield Lane  Re watched


----------



## canto bight

Saw Avengers: Endgame this morning.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## gelbergirl

Penguins


----------



## frick&frack

Blockers


----------



## whateve

The Killer Shrews. It was bad!


----------



## scrpo83

aquaman, avengers :endgame


----------



## jules 8

The Best of Enemies


----------



## thebagqueen

Avengers: Endgame. Best marvel movie to date IMO


----------



## whateve

The Trial (1962)


----------



## trigirl

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## kaitydid

Avengers:  Endgame


----------



## gelbergirl

Sex and the City 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Possession of Hannah Grace


----------



## whateve

I was a Teenage Zombie (1987)
The Brain that Wouldn't Die (1962)


----------



## yellowbernie

Game Night,  Boo


----------



## michellem

Ferdinand


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## gelbergirl

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? (1962)


----------



## MahoganyQT

Avengers End Game.


----------



## Love4MK

Avengers: Endgame
I was a bit underwhelmed.  Sure it had it's moments, but overall, I wasn't blown away.  Still entertaining but not the best.


----------



## whateve

Pet Sematary

meh


----------



## DeMonica

Mamma Mia: Here We Go Again - again....and again...and again.....The youngest, 21st century member of my family discovered 20th century Swedish pop.


----------



## whateve

Too many husbands 1940


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Glass


----------



## scrpo83

Captain Marvel
Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## whateve

My Favorite Brunette


----------



## skyqueen

Finding Your Feet
The Gift  (2001)
Bless The Child


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures - Re watched I  This movie!!


----------



## addicted2mala

Wild Rose - gritty - excellent performance by Jessie Buckley ☘️


----------



## gelbergirl

The Intruder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Favourite


----------



## michellem

Uncle Drew


----------



## whateve

Singing in the Rain. What a perfect movie!


----------



## arnott

Notes on a Scandal!


----------



## DeMonica

skyqueen said:


> Finding Your Feet
> The Gift  (2001)
> Bless The Child


I liked The Gift a lot - excellent performances - it's underrated IMO.

The Constant Gardener - again. The sad truth I hadn't liked it for the first time, and didn't like it more the second time, either, but Ralph is used to be dreamy. Once upon a time.


----------



## skyqueen

Titanic...The Aftermath. 
If you like anything Titanic, a must see!


----------



## whateve

me before  you


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars Rogue One


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Papillon


----------



## gelbergirl

Long Shot


----------



## whateve

Hidden figures


----------



## arnott

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Papillon



The original or the remake?


----------



## makeupbyomar

Glass (2019)


----------



## fsubabe

Avengers Endgame


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4 & 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

arnott said:


> The original or the remake?



The new released version

----------------------------------

The Mule  Love Clint Eastwood!


----------



## arnott

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The new released version



I watched it too,   but haven't seen the original.


----------



## frick&frack

John Carter


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Welcome to Marwen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold War


----------



## whateve

The Seven Year Itch


----------



## arnott

Lion.     I heard good things about it but I was bored out of my mind!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hustle


----------



## skyqueen

The Fitzgerald Family Christmas


----------



## whateve

Limelight (1952)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Whitney  Incredible voice & so gifted.


----------



## frick&frack

Up!


----------



## whateve

The Miracle of Morgan's Creek - very interesting. A 40s movie that addresses unmarried pregnancy, but because of code they had to imply she may have gotten married and not remembered it. When she was pregnant enough to show, they kept her hidden behind chairs. For some reason, it was considered immoral to show a pregnant woman on screen, even fully dressed.

Fanny (1961) also about unmarried pregnancy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Marjorie Prime


----------



## michellem

Trolls


----------



## frick&frack

Poms


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight sun - Very moving movie


----------



## whateve

The Reluctant Debutante


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Long Shot


----------



## SWlife

The Hustle.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ben is Back


----------



## Straight-Laced

Damsels in Distress


----------



## arnott

frick&frack said:


> Poms



How was it?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

They Shall Not Grow Old


----------



## skyqueen

What's My Name...Muhammad Ali   
Interesting!


----------



## whateve

The lady from Shanghai


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Never Grow Old


----------



## whateve

House of Numbers (1957)


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ben is Back


How was it?


----------



## jules 8

John Wick 3: Parabellum


----------



## whateve

Alias French Gertie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

makeupbyomar said:


> How was it?



I enjoyed it.

-------------------------------------

River Runs Red


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hidden Soldier


----------



## Lady Zhuge

John Wick 3


----------



## gelbergirl

makeupbyomar said:


> How was it?



Ben is Back . . . good flick, good actors and story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hot Summer Nights


----------



## frick&frack

arnott said:


> How was it?



It was ok. My mom wanted to see it, so I took her.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Glass


----------



## michellem

Smallfoot


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> Smallfoot



Me too [emoji106]


----------



## scrpo83

Moana


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What Men Want


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Josie


----------



## lucydee

John Wick 3


----------



## makeupbyomar

Backdraft (1991)
Backdraft 2 (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Triple Threat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vox Lux


----------



## Frivole88

My Dinner with Herve


----------



## whateve

Dodge City with Errol Flynn


----------



## meluvs2shop

Someone Great


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hurricane


----------



## whateve

Paid (1930)


----------



## sdkitty

Winters bone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking Chance     I love this movie, very moving & based on a true story.


----------



## anthrosphere

Aladdin (2019). Surprisingly better than expected, but not great. There were a few things that I disliked but whatever. I rate it 6.5/10.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Taking Chance     I love this movie, very moving & based on a true story.


I love this movie and have seen it twice. Perfect movie for Memorial Day...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Black Hawk down  Another movie I love & also based on a true story.


----------



## gelbergirl

Booksmart


----------



## skyqueen

Taking Chance  (HBO)


----------



## frick&frack

Night school


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold Pursuit


----------



## michellem

Ralph breaks the internet


----------



## gelbergirl

Aladdin


----------



## michellem

Paddington 2


----------



## Marlies

Underworld


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Brightburn


----------



## carvedwords

Aladdin


----------



## arnott

Aladdin with D-BOX seats for the first time!


----------



## gelbergirl

arnott said:


> Aladdin with *D-BOX seats* for the first time!



what is that?
I thought that movie was terrific!


----------



## arnott

gelbergirl said:


> what is that?
> I thought that movie was terrific!



It's when the seats move with the movie!      Ever tried that?


----------



## frick&frack

13 hours in Benghazi


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

arnott said:


> It's when the seats move with the movie!      Ever tried that?



The seats move along with movie?????  I want some of that!!  

--------------------------------------

The Upside


----------



## arnott

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The seats move along with movie?????  I want some of that!!



The only part I really enjoyed the moving seats on was the carpet ride!   That as fun!   The part on the boat with Will Smith...not so fun!    Especially if you get seasick!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> It's when the seats move with the movie!      Ever tried that?


I love it! One of our local theaters was one of the first to have it. We only went a few times. I didn't care if the movie was any good as long as the seats moved. DH didn't like it. They took them out a few years ago.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2.22 - Re watched


----------



## Starbux32

Brightburn and I loved it! Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## michellem

Night at the Museum


----------



## gelbergirl

Late Night


----------



## jules 8

Aladdin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Happy Death Day 2U


----------



## michellem

Aladdin


----------



## jules 8

Godzilla: King of the Monsters


----------



## loves

Burning


----------



## whateve

Dead Reckoning


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Loro


----------



## egak

Aladdin - thought it was good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Captain Marvel


----------



## wee drop o bush

*Always be my Maybe* on Netflix, worth watching for Keanu Reeves alone


----------



## egak

Always be my Maybe on Netflix


----------



## SouthTampa

Rocketman!


----------



## michellem

SouthTampa said:


> Rocketman!



How was it?


----------



## Prufrock613

Netflix- Born in Syria...as an American with Syrian roots, this breaks my heart


----------



## SouthTampa

michellem said:


> How was it?


It was fabulous.    One of the best movies I have ever seen.    I never want to see the same movie again, but
I’m want to see this one for the second time!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Dog's Way Home


----------



## gelbergirl

SouthTampa said:


> Rocketman!



I can't wait!  I'm going this week.


----------



## Love4MK

John Wick 3
Effing AWESOME.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Ben is Back...so sad...Julia Roberts' performance was so moving...


----------



## arnott

A Star is Born.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vice - Meh?


----------



## LemonDrop

Crazy Rich Asians. Well I watched 50% of it.


----------



## arnott

LemonDrop said:


> Crazy Rich Asians. Well I watched 50% of it.



It  sucked that bad,  hey?


----------



## justwatchin

Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Brawler


----------



## whateve

A dog's journey


----------



## makeupbyomar

Captain Marvel (2019)


----------



## Pinkalicious

Triple Frontier


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bayou Caviar


----------



## gelbergirl

Rocketman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Transit


----------



## jules 8

Rocketman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The House That Jack Built


----------



## michellem

Secret Life of Pets


----------



## makeupbyomar

Us (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lizzie Borden Chronicles Collection - Watched one of three DVD's.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Highwaymen (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Clovehitch Killer


----------



## gelbergirl

Secret Life of Pets 2


----------



## TraGiv

John Wick 3


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Dark Phoenix


----------



## jimmie staton

The Secret Life of Pets 2
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The School


----------



## makeupbyomar

Kursk (2018)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

At Eternity's Gate


----------



## Love4MK

After seeing John Wick 3 last weekend I felt the need to re-watch the first two!


----------



## jimmie staton

Love4MK said:


> After seeing John Wick 3 last weekend I felt the need to re-watch the first two!


I did the very same... then went to see John Wick 3 in the theater for the 2nd time.
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hotel Mumbai


----------



## skyqueen

A Star is Born


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Prodigy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Institute


----------



## jimmie staton

Mad Dog & Glory (an old and odd movie starring Robert Deniro, Uma Thurman, Bill Murray and David Caruso)
"J!m"


----------



## jules 8

M.I.B.: International


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Murder Mystery on Netflix with Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston...really cute movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Destined To Ride  Another love of mine, Horses!


----------



## michellem

A Star is Born


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Hole in the Ground


----------



## skyqueen

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Murder Mystery on Netflix with Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston...really cute movie!


Very cute...I like the chemistry between Sandler and Aniston!


----------



## skyqueen

The Front Runner...blah!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seven In Heaven


----------



## gelbergirl

Men in Black International


----------



## makeupbyomar

Captive State (2019)


----------



## jimmie staton

The Hate You Give (really great and important movie.... more than I expected)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Coach Carter


----------



## frick&frack

MIB international


----------



## Frivole88

A Star is Born


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

King of Thieves


----------



## 19flowers

Rocketman - loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Destroyer


----------



## br3wx

Rebel Wilson's "Isn't it romantic"


----------



## frick&frack

Avengers Endgame...again


----------



## michellem

Always be my maybe on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sister Brothers


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> Always be my maybe on Netflix


Me too...it’s funny


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Save The Last Dance


----------



## anthrosphere

Toy Story 4. Cute movie.


----------



## jules 8

Anna


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Silence


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Avatar  One of my favorite movies.  I wish they would make a second one.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Murder Mystery (2019)


----------



## anthrosphere

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Avatar  One of my favorite movies.  I wish they would make a second one.


You’re in luck, they are making a sequel. Scratch that, they are making FOUR sequels! Part 2 is coming out next year.

More info and timeline of the sequels are found here:
https://www.cnet.com/news/avatar-sequels-release-dates-plot-casting-and-everything-we-know-so-far/


----------



## frick&frack

Wine Country on Netflix


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Toy Story 4


----------



## michellem

Toy Story 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucy - Re watched


----------



## michellem

Toy Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Five Feet Apart


----------



## michellem

Toy story 2


----------



## whateve

Room

John Wick 3

Godzilla: King of the Monsters


----------



## jimmie staton

Without a Paddle (that is one funny movie)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Domino


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wajib: The Wedding Invitation


----------



## whateve

Stormy Weather (1943), with Fats Waller and Cab Calloway and lots of great dancing.


----------



## jimmie staton

whateve said:


> Stormy Weather (1943), with Fats Waller and Cab Calloway and lots of great dancing.


Great movie !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Green Pastures (1936)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Red Joan


----------



## jimmie staton

Shaft (2019 with Samuel Jackson, Richard Roundtree and Jessie Usher)
"J!m"


----------



## whateve

The Sea Hawk (1940) with Errol Flynn


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wild Rose


----------



## gelbergirl

Toy Story 4


----------



## jimmie staton

Imitation of Life (the 1959 version... that movie makes me cry every time I watch it)
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Claudine (1974 with Diahann Carrol, James Earl Jones, Lawrence Hinton Jacob and Roxie Roker from 'The Jeffersons' television show... another movie that makes me cry)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hummingbird Project


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Testament


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dumbo (new version)


----------



## justwatchin

Yesterday. So much fun!


----------



## tatertot

Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Us


----------



## whateve

Pihu - it's amazing!


----------



## jules 8

Spiderman: Far from Home


----------



## frick&frack

Toy Story 4


----------



## whateve

Jersey Boys


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celeste


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shazam! (2019)


----------



## Santer754

Hellboy 2019 watch in last night.


----------



## whateve

Laura (1944)
Suddenly Last Summer (1959)


----------



## SouthTampa

whateve said:


> Laura (1944)
> Suddenly Last Summer (1959)


Both excellent films.    I especially love “Laura”.    It helps that Laura is actually my name!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Trading Paint


----------



## michellem

Wine Country


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Donnybrook


----------



## Prufrock613

frick&frack said:


> Toy Story 4


I want to see it, but my son is 13 and doesn’t want to be seen at a “kid” movie or with his mama.


----------



## whateve

Prufrock613 said:


> I want to see it, but my son is 13 and doesn’t want to be seen at a “kid” movie or with his mama.


That's sad, isn't it? I love kids movies but no one will go with me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Border


----------



## gelbergirl

Yesterday


----------



## michellem

Finding Dory


----------



## skyqueen

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Her Smell


----------



## whateve

Next Time I Marry (1938) - Lucille Ball's first starring role
Beauty for the Asking (1939)
Don't Tell the Wife (1937)
Central Park (1932) with a real escaped lion


----------



## frick&frack

whateve said:


> That's sad, isn't it? I love kids movies but no one will go with me.





Prufrock613 said:


> I want to see it, but my son is 13 and doesn’t want to be seen at a “kid” movie or with his mama.


Sorry for you two.  I don't have kids, & I love kid movies.  I go see them by myself or with nieces.


----------



## frick&frack

when we first met


----------



## michellem

Inside Out


----------



## makeupbyomar

frick&frack said:


> Sorry for you two.  I don't have kids, & I love kid movies.  I go see them by myself or with nieces.


... I am the same


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Best of Enemies (2019)


----------



## arrochar

50 First Dates


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pimped


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pet Sematary (2019)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Miseducation of Cameron Post


----------



## Yuki85

Spiderman - far from home


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Little


----------



## whateve

Bolt - just as good as the first time I saw it.


----------



## Humdebug

Yesterday


----------



## gelbergirl

Gaslight (1944)


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Pet Sematary (2019)


Oooh... How was it!?


----------



## makeupbyomar

Big Trouble in Little China (1986)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

makeupbyomar said:


> Oooh... How was it!?



I liked it better then the original version. 

------------------------------------

Sometimes Always Never


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I liked it better then the original version.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Sometimes Always Never


Oh cool. Next on my list...


----------



## makeupbyomar

Mr. Nobody (2009)
Escape Plan: The Extractors (2019)


----------



## whateve

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## makeupbyomar

Pet Sematary (2019)
Never seen the original.


----------



## whateve

makeupbyomar said:


> Pet Sematary (2019)
> Never seen the original.


You should. I think I liked the original better.


----------



## scrpo83

Toy Story 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

makeupbyomar said:


> Pet Sematary (2019)
> Never seen the original.



Did you like it?

-------------------------------------

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers Of Benghazi


----------



## whateve

Kronk's New Groove


----------



## scrpo83

spiderman :into the spider verse


----------



## br3wx

Along came Polly


----------



## gelbergirl

Steve Jobs


----------



## tinybutterfly

The Ruins


----------



## whateve

Peter Rabbit


----------



## scrpo83

wonder woman


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Aladdin 2019


----------



## makeupbyomar

Pet Sematary (1989)

I liked this version better as it goes into the backstory a bit more.


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Did you like it?
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers Of Benghazi


I liked how the camera lingered on the gory stuff. Overall I'd say it was okay.


----------



## whateve

The Secret in Their Eyes (2015)


----------



## makeupbyomar

whateve said:


> The Secret in Their Eyes (2015)


- Brilliant film
- A difficult watch
- Julia Roberts was robbed an Oscar


----------



## IntheOcean

In Darkness (2018) with Natalie Dormer.

I really liked it, didn't expect the twist at the end.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Poison Rose


----------



## whateve

Deathtrap (1982)


----------



## gelbergirl

Stuber


----------



## skyqueen

Invaders from Mars  1952
War of the Worlds  1953


----------



## frick&frack

about time


----------



## tinybutterfly

Strictly Ballroom


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What They Had


----------



## justwatchin

Bohemian Rhapsody. Better than I expected.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jackals


----------



## Grande Latte

Woman Walks Ahead.


----------



## skyqueen

For All Mankind  1989
50th anniversary of Apollo 11 moon landing...outstanding movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Kindergarten Teacher


----------



## frick&frack

home again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Crawl


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Crawl


How was it?


----------



## scrpo83

Spiderman : Far From Home


----------



## djuna1

Rocketman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

whateve said:


> How was it?



I swear Haley (Kaya Scodelario) has nine lives!  She gets nearly eaten & injured about 10 times! 

I enjoyed it because I'm so over the Shark horror movies. 
---------------------------------------------------------

The wind


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monster Party


----------



## Luv2Shop1

frick&frack said:


> home again



I watched that this morning! Such a cute movie!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Glen Campbell: I'll Be Me documentary on his final tour...what an amazing man...legend for sure. I still remember my mom playing his "records"...sweet memories of a simpler time.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Crawl


----------



## Aerdem

Midsommar. Not for the faint of heart! But I enjoyed it!


----------



## skyqueen

First Man...Interesting, but the movie should have included the American flag to be historically correct.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Curse of the Weeping Woman


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lion King


----------



## skyqueen

Apollo 13...I'm on a roll!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Doubt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Critters Attack!


----------



## frick&frack

overboard


----------



## Grande Latte

Native Son. And the movie on Apollo.


----------



## Love4MK

Spider-Man: Far From Home


----------



## Tuned83

Midsomar. I left after about 2 hours. Not a fan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Galveston


----------



## whateve

Crawl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gloria Bell


----------



## frick&frack

Aladdin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Older Than Ireland


----------



## michellem

Lion King (original cartoon version)


----------



## skyqueen

Seconds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Swimming With Men


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Child's Play (buddi) New version


----------



## gelbergirl

Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood


Was it good?
Widows...anything with Viola Davis!


----------



## gelbergirl

skyqueen said:


> Was it good?
> Widows...anything with Viola Davis!



I liked it, I know it’s getting mixed reviews.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hellboy (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

High Life


----------



## jules 8

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## limom

Once upon a time in Hollywood.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Alita: Battle Angel (2019)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Farewell


----------



## scrpo83

Jack Reacher


----------



## michellem

Toy Story 3


----------



## sdkitty

Noctournal Animals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ride


----------



## gelbergirl

Framing John DeLorean


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Breakthrough


----------



## gelbergirl

The Bling Ring


----------



## lucydee

BadRomance93 said:


> *Jackie Brown*, AGAIN, you guys, that flick is just too boss.


Every time  this movie  is on cable I watch it!  Live all the great actors  in it!


----------



## frick&frack

Toy Story 4


----------



## jimmie staton

lucydee said:


> Every time  this movie  is on cable I watch it!  Live all the great actors  in it!


Me too !!! Jackie Brown is a great movie.
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yellow Is Forbidden


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hellboy (2019)


----------



## sdkitty

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The House That Jack Built


----------



## skyqueen

Peppermint


----------



## michellem

Princess and the Frog


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## frick&frack

our idiot brother


----------



## skyqueen

Mission Impossible-Fallout  
Love/hate Tom Cruise...57 but looks 37. 
Operation Finale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Daughter Of The Wolf


----------



## gelbergirl

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Grande Latte

The Professor and the Madman. It's SO bad I wanted to cry!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Westworld  1973...classic
Life of Crime


----------



## makeupbyomar

Avengers: Endgame (2019)


----------



## gelbergirl

Grande Latte said:


> The Professor and the Madman. It's SO bad I wanted to cry!!!



Johnny Depp right?  I just saw that advertised for video - I'm not sure how I missed it in the theater.


----------



## cassisberry

The Farewell


----------



## skyqueen

Mud


----------



## frick&frack

Raiders of the Lost Ark
Stardust


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Once Upon A Time In London


----------



## skyqueen

Serenity


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Domino


----------



## frick&frack

death at a funeral


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Never Been Kissed...so cute!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wind


----------



## makeupbyomar

Brightburn (2019)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Greta (2018)


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Domino


Is that the Brian De Palma film? How was it?


----------



## michellem

Aquaman


----------



## skyqueen

A simple Favor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

makeupbyomar said:


> Is that the Brian De Palma film? How was it?



Yes - I enjoyed it.

------------------------------

The Hummingbird Project


----------



## gelbergirl

Dora the Explorer


----------



## michellem

Night at the Museum Secret of the Tomb


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark


----------



## Grande Latte

Son of Bigfoot.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hereditary (2018)


----------



## wyu1229

Aladdin


----------



## makeupbyomar

10 Cloverfield Lane (2016)


----------



## frick&frack

michellem said:


> Aquaman


me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

An Affair To Die For


----------



## wyu1229

Fighting with My Family


----------



## Cams

Fast and Furious Hobbs and Shaw


----------



## eunaddict

Pet Sematary


----------



## michellem

Secret Life of Pets 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miss Bala


----------



## scrpo83

Thor Ragnarok


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Chaperone


----------



## michellem

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Top End Wedding


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Under the Silver Lake


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nekrotronic


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A Perfect World - Kevin Costner was amazing in this one but it’s a very dark movie.


----------



## michellem

Secret Life of Pets


----------



## navedev

Aladdin (2019)


----------



## skyqueen

The Mule


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws
Good Boys


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stronger


----------



## jules 8

Good Boys
Where'd You Go Bernadette


----------



## gelbergirl

The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## frick&frack

Jumanji
Cinderella


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rocketman


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Pride and Prejudice 2005


----------



## scrpo83

The croods


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Burning


----------



## asiatica

Murder Mystery


----------



## skyqueen

OTHERHOOD


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> OTHERHOOD


what did you think?  I liked it.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> what did you think?  I liked it.


Cute...kind of a SATC for mothers. Angela Bassett looked fantastic...61 y/o


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Master Z: IP Man Legacy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lean on Pete


----------



## michellem

The Mule


----------



## frick&frack

Lego Batman  :lolots:


----------



## gelbergirl

Where'd You Go, Bernadette


----------



## frick&frack

Easter Parade


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Night Eats The World


----------



## gelbergirl

Marie Antoinette


----------



## jules 8

Angel Has Fallen


----------



## skyqueen

Unfinished Song
Divine Secrets of the YA-YA Sisterhood


----------



## gelbergirl

Ready or Not


----------



## scrpo83

tangled


----------



## jules 8

Ready Or Not


----------



## Grande Latte

Bad Times in El Royale. So wicked.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Help


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nekrotronic


----------



## br3wx

The Godfather III...drooling over 30 year old Andy Garcia


----------



## frick&frack

Pirates of the Caribbean 1-3


----------



## michellem

Spider Man into the spider verse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hustle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Always at The Carlyle


----------



## skyqueen

Death Takes a Holiday  1971


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lancaster Skies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Sun Is Also A Star


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost


----------



## michellem

Otherhood


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Lion King


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Star Is Born (re watched)


----------



## jules 8

The Peanutbutter Falcon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rocketman (re watched)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Spider-Man


----------



## skyqueen

Can You Ever Forgive Me?


----------



## michellem

Aladdin (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## gelbergirl

The Peanut Butter Falcon


----------



## Grande Latte

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Ready or Not


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

An Affair To Die For


----------



## frick&frack

Top Hat


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Escape Plan, the Extractors, didn't finish, had to evacuate beach.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charlie Says


----------



## Love4MK

John Wick 3: Parabellum
Flippin' love these movies!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Woman At War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beyond The Sky


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Annabelle Comes Home


----------



## Monsieur Candie

It Chapter Two


----------



## jules 8

It: Chapter Two


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

April Fools Day


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Late Night on Amazon...so cute...Emma Thompson and Mandy Kaling. 

I love them both!


----------



## skyqueen

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fast Color


----------



## rutabaga

Bad Times at the El Royale


----------



## frick&frack

angry birds 2 (SO FUNNY!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Godzilla 2: King of the Monsters


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Pettigrew lives for a day


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ride


----------



## lucydee

IT chapter 2.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sorry Angel


----------



## br3wx

The Hustle - the original movie was better.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Widows (re watched)


----------



## IntheOcean

Pulp Fiction

I almost feel embarassed it took me this long to finally watch it. Definitely worth every second!


----------



## frick&frack

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Late Night on Amazon...so cute...Emma Thompson and Mandy Kaling.
> 
> I love them both!


just watched it last night...so good


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Crucifixion


----------



## gelbergirl

Downton Abbey


----------



## gelbergirl

Driven


----------



## jules 8

Hustlers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Car: Road to Revenge


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Munich.


----------



## arnott

Rocketman.     I prefered Bohemian Rhapsody!


----------



## jules 8

The Goldfinch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

John Wick Chapter 3: Parabellum


----------



## limom

The exception on Netflix.
Hustlers.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Goldfinch


----------



## egak

Downton Abbey.


----------



## frick&frack

This Beautiful Fantastic (on Amazon...loved it)


----------



## michellem

Just binge watched several due to long international flights...
Rocketman
Dumbo
Isn’t it Romantic
Missing Link
MIB International
The Hustle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aladdin (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Blind Side (Re watched - Just one of many of my favorite inspirational movies )


----------



## skyqueen

Dead Ringer...Love Bette Davis


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hustlers.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shawshank Redemption (re watched! )


----------



## frick&frack

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Hotel Transylvania


Are the twins visiting?


----------



## limom

Downtown abbey


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Ad Astra


----------



## jules 8

Rambo:Last Blood


----------



## Cams

Downtown Abbey


----------



## sanmi

Fast and Furious 8


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ocean's 8 (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

Brittany Runs a Marathon


----------



## jules 8

Ad Astra


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bumblebee  (re watched)


----------



## Weekend shopper

Overcomer


----------



## makeupbyomar

John Wick: Chapter 3 - Parabellum (2019)


----------



## frick&frack

Lego movie 2


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ad Astra, the planet visuals were beautiful!


----------



## gelbergirl

Corporate Animals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

X-Men: Dark Phoenix


----------



## michellem

Late Night


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Apocalypse Now: Final Cut


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Shadow


----------



## rogue1995

Downton Abbey


----------



## skyqueen

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## loves

Rocketman
Parasite (2019)
Blue Jasmine and Clueless re-watch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Schindler's List - Another one of my favorite movies


----------



## gelbergirl

Downton Abbey (again)


----------



## michellem

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ad Astra


----------



## skyqueen

This Beautiful Fantastic...charming! @frick&frack


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

After


----------



## gelbergirl

Ad Astra


----------



## gelbergirl

Abominable


----------



## michellem

Night School


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Toy Story 4


----------



## bagshopr

Downton Abbey


----------



## skyqueen

Rear Window 
Shadow of a Doubt


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> This Beautiful Fantastic...charming! @frick&frack


I'm so glad you liked it too!


----------



## wantitneedit

Ad Astra - i loved it. Brad Pitt was excellent.


----------



## skyqueen

Pumpkinhead
A cult classic I never saw before, directed by Stan Winston. Getting ready for Halloween


----------



## LGGSZTX

Ad Astra
Downton Abby


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

John Wick Chapter 3: Parabellum (re watched)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Annabelle Comes Home


----------



## skyqueen

Same Time, Next Year 
Sneakers
The Day Of The Jackal


----------



## eaglesha

Stranger Things. Its a series,,


----------



## SouthTampa

Downton Abbey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Annabelle Comes Home


How was it?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> How was it?



Creepy! But I enjoyed it.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Creepy! But I enjoyed it.


I'll try it...I liked The Conjuring series. Creepy is good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Toy Story 4


----------



## Cams

The joker


----------



## zinacef

Downton abbey


----------



## skyqueen

Cams said:


> The joker


A lot of buzz...how was it?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Yesterday...so much fun! Loved it! Can't imagine a world without The Beatles!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Spider-Man: Far From Home


----------



## gelbergirl

Joker


----------



## Cams

skyqueen said:


> A lot of buzz...how was it?


Amazing movie. I don’t want to spoilt it for you . My Joaquim Phoenix deserves an Oscar for the movie. I am still thinking about the movie. Very well made movie in my opinion. It’s also education on the sense If we haven’t got love in our life we have nothing.


----------



## inverved

- Ad Astra
- Today We Live (1933)


----------



## michellem

Toy Story 4


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Brittany runs a marathon...


----------



## scrpo83

monster inc. 
cinderella (2015)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yesterday


----------



## GhstDreamer

Joker

- My favourite movie of the year. Joker and Logan are the only two comic book movies that aren't toss aways.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Joker

It lived up to the hype and then some.


----------



## wantitneedit

Bull Durham. Classic!!!


----------



## lucydee

Midsommar.
I hated it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Wheel


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tolkien


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Joker


----------



## jules 8

Joker


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> Joker


Did you like it?


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you like it?


I really liked it, and Joaquins performance was incredible. Did you You like it ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> I really liked it, and Joaquins performance was incredible. Did you You like it ?


I am mixed on it. Joaquin was amazing in it but not sure on the story part.


----------



## jimmie staton

Joker
"J!m"


----------



## djuna1

Joker


----------



## Cams

Hustler


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Joker


----------



## jimmie staton

Queen & Slim (VIP Private Screening and Q & A with the Director of the film Melina Matsoukas and Lena Waithe)... it will open nationwide on Thanksgiving)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Secret Life of Pets 2


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> Queen & Slim (VIP Private Screening and Q & A with the Director of the film Melina Matsoukas and Lena Waithe)... it will open nationwide on Thanksgiving)
> "J!m"


I saw previews for this movie, how did you like it?


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw previews for this movie, how did you like it?


Intense, funny, tear jerker, powerful, nostalgic, empowering, sexy, dynamic, clever, romantic, surprising, mysterious, beautifully filmed, superior acting that seems so real, superbly written, edge of your seat thriller that is so unpredictable that you enjoy the entire ride and don't want it to ever end, If this was a Netflix series, you would binge watch it for days at a time for a very long time forgoing employment, chores, responsibilities and possibly showering so you won't miss out on anything that is 'Queen & Slim'. Reflecting the current times, with a nod to the past and hope for the future of change as a possibility of unity in the community and hopefully the entire world no matter what skin you appear to be in, driven by love and freedom and trust. To not be afraid to want something you've never seen... to hug something you'll never see because it isn't invented yet, but know it can exist because you can feel it in it's totality.  I can't wait for Thanksgiving to come... I WILL be seeing this film again... and again. Sorry for being verbose... I loved this important cinematic work of art on many levels. Let me know what you think when you go to see it.
"J!m"


----------



## jules 8

Jexi


----------



## scrpo83

the martian
spiderman far from home


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> Intense, funny, tear jerker, powerful, nostalgic, empowering, sexy, dynamic, clever, romantic, surprising, mysterious, beautifully filmed, superior acting that seems so real, superbly written, edge of your seat thriller that is so unpredictable that you enjoy the entire ride and don't want it to ever end, If this was a Netflix series, you would binge watch it for days at a time for a very long time forgoing employment, chores, responsibilities and possibly showering so you won't miss out on anything that is 'Queen & Slim'. Reflecting the current times, with a nod to the past and hope for the future of change as a possibility of unity in the community and hopefully the entire world no matter what skin you appear to be in, driven by love and freedom and trust. To not be afraid to want something you've never seen... to hug something you'll never see because it isn't invented yet, but know it can exist because you can feel it in it's totality.  I can't wait for Thanksgiving to come... I WILL be seeing this film again... and again. Sorry for being verbose... I loved this important cinematic work of art on many levels. Let me know what you think when you go to see it.
> "J!m"


Thanks so much for the detailed review! Can’t wait to see it...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> Jexi


How was this movie?


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How was this movie?


My daughter and I thought it was funny and enjoyed it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> My daughter and I thought it was funny and enjoyed it.


Thanks. Haven’t heard anything about it and was thinking about seeing it..


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed review! Can’t wait to see it...


honored... please let me know when you do... you'll see what I mean.
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Booksmart


----------



## Lady Zhuge

In the Heat of the Night


----------



## jules 8

The Addams Family...it was cute


----------



## scrpo83

Mortal engines


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Death Day 2U


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Doctor Strange (re watched)


----------



## SouthTampa

Judy


----------



## gelbergirl

Jexi


----------



## michellem

Monsters Inc


----------



## skyqueen

Ghost Story   1981


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Chronicles of Narnia - I LOVE this movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian - I LOVE the second one too!  Never too old to watch these movies!.


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## skyqueen

On my Halloween roll....nothing beats the original!
Carrie  1976  
Carrie  2013


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Everybody Knows


----------



## jimmie staton

skyqueen said:


> On my Halloween roll....nothing beats the original!
> Carrie  1976
> Carrie  2013


I always remember the line "Their all gonna laugh at you !"
"J!m"


----------



## skyqueen

jimmie staton said:


> I always remember the line "Their all gonna laugh at you !"
> "J!m"


LOL! They said that line in BOTH versions!


----------



## jimmie staton

skyqueen said:


> LOL! They said that line in BOTH versions!


I know, right ? Who did it better ?
"J!m"


----------



## skyqueen

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ? Who did it better ?
> "J!m"


Piper Laurie...creepy in a very cool way


----------



## jimmie staton

skyqueen said:


> Piper Laurie...creepy in a very cool way


agreed.
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

Gemini Man


----------



## jimmie staton

Lady Zhuge said:


> In the Heat of the Night


An important classic !
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lovely Bones - This movie never fails to move me.


----------



## jules 8

Zombieland : Doubletap


----------



## jules 8

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Lovely Bones - This movie never fails to move me.


Did you read the book? It was really good


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jules 8 said:


> Did you read the book? It was really good



Yes! I read the book after watching the movie when it was first released.

------------------------------

August Rush - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## jules 8

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes! I read the book after watching the movie when it was first released.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> August Rush - Another favorite movie of mine!


Iread the book when it first came out, and loved it...but i have never seen the movie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> Zombieland : Doubletap


Ugh!!! I saw this movie...didn’t like it!


----------



## Grande Latte

Lady Bird.


----------



## jules 8

Malericent: Mistress of Evil


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World - Never too old to watch movies like this!!


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ugh!!! I saw this movie...didn’t like it!


I'm curious, why didn't you like it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> I'm curious, why didn't you like it?


Not sure. I wanted to walk out but stayed...


----------



## gelbergirl

Zombieland : Doubletap


----------



## michellem

Hocus Pocus


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IT: Chapter Two


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Predator (new version)


----------



## skyqueen

Silver Bullet
Fright Night 1985  
Glass


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

12 Strong (re watched)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jexi


----------



## gelbergirl

Judy


----------



## skyqueen

Dreamcatcher
Sid & Judy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Catcher Was A Spy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Spider in the Web


----------



## jules 8

The Current War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Green mile - Another old favorite movie I love


----------



## jules 8

The Lighthouse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bumblebee (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lighthouse


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> The Lighthouse


What did you think of it ?


----------



## sdkitty

Boy Erased


----------



## gelbergirl

jules 8 said:


> What did you think of it ?



I thought “whoa” .


Spoiler: Lighthouse movie spoiler



I thought it was going to be a psychological drama, not all that violence.
Now I have to read up on this more.  I don’t know what was reality ....


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Terminator: Dark Fate


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> I thought “whoa” .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lighthouse movie spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be a psychological drama, not all that violence.
> Now I have to read up on this more.  I don’t know what was reality ....


Check out the movies info. On IMDb...i loved the film


----------



## michellem

Crazy, Stupid Love


----------



## scrpo83

Antman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stronger (re watched)


----------



## Soniaa

Joker


----------



## michellem

Book Club


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadwood: The Movie


----------



## michellem

You’ve Got Mail


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gemini man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald (re watched) I love this movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking Chance (Re watched) It just happened to be on & I was too tired & feeling too lazy to look at other movies.


----------



## djuna1

The Lighthouse


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus


----------



## michellem

Hocus Pocus


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Taking Chance (Re watched) It just happened to be on & I was too tired & feeling too lazy to look at other movies.


One of the best movies HBO ever made...just beautiful


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge - Another favorite movie I love!


----------



## jules 8

Harriet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin


----------



## michellem

Frozen


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Fractured 
I Am Mother


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Secret Life Of Pets 2 (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Current War


----------



## frick&frack

The King (incredible movie)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mary Queen of Scots


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midsommar - Director's Cut


----------



## jules 8

Motherless Brooklyn


----------



## jehaga

Terminator Dark Fate


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Goosebumps 2: Haunted Halloween


----------



## gelbergirl

The Last Castle


----------



## Grande Latte

Once Upon A Time in Hollywood.


----------



## whateve

gelbergirl said:


> The Current War


Did you like it?


----------



## gelbergirl

whateve said:


> Did you like it?



Yes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Golden Compass (re watched) Another great movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Girl On The Third Floor


----------



## jules 8

JoJo Rabbit


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lion king


----------



## sdkitty

The Joker


----------



## gelbergirl

Motherless Brooklyn


----------



## jules 8

Midway


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Cinderella Story - Christmas Wish


----------



## gelbergirl

Harriet


----------



## michellem

Moana


----------



## skyqueen

Arsenic and Old Lace  1944...terrific!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Stardust - I LOVE this movie! Another favorite of mine.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Terminator: Dark Fate


----------



## jules 8

Doctor Sleep


----------



## skyqueen

In The Line Of Fire...again!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Stardust - I LOVE this movie! Another favorite of mine.



It’s one of my all-time favorites [emoji173]️


----------



## frick&frack

Very Ralph (HBO documentary on Ralph Lauren...very good)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw (re watched)


----------



## michellem

Live action Lady and the Tramp


----------



## skyqueen

Dragonfly


----------



## anthrosphere

michellem said:


> Live action Lady and the Tramp



I just finished watching this. One of the best remakes ever. 
Eta: I forgot to mention that I also saw Olaf's Frozen Adventure. It was such a cute movie and makes me excited for the sequel. Cannot wait.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Palm Beach


----------



## michellem

anthrosphere said:


> I just finished watching this. One of the best remakes ever.
> Eta: I forgot to mention that I also saw Olaf's Frozen Adventure. It was such a cute movie and makes me excited for the sequel. Cannot wait.


I haven’t seen Olaf’s Frozen Adventure yet but am definitely planning to check it out and so excited for Frozen II!


----------



## anthrosphere

michellem said:


> I haven’t seen Olaf’s Frozen Adventure yet but am definitely planning to check it out and so excited for Frozen II!


You're going to love it! 

I am seriously addicted to Disney+! I just watched Zootopia finally after being so upset it stole all the awards from Moana. But now I see why this movie won them all.

Moana really was another Rapunzel clone now that I thought about it. Girl wants to venture out into the unknown that she is not familiar with, but is forced to stay in the confines of her home for her safety. I get it.

Zootopia certainly deserves all the recognition it got. It's a great movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Goosebumps 2: Haunted Halloween     (re watched)


----------



## michellem

anthrosphere said:


> You're going to love it!
> 
> I am seriously addicted to Disney+! I just watched Zootopia finally after being so upset it stole all the awards from Moana. But now I see why this movie won them all.
> 
> Moana really was another Rapunzel clone now that I thought about it. Girl wants to venture out into the unknown that she is not familiar with, but is forced to stay in the confines of her home for her safety. I get it.
> 
> Zootopia certainly deserves all the recognition it got. It's a great movie.


I definitely am enjoying Disney +! Yes, Zootopia was such a good movie! I really enjoyed it. I liked Moana too, but Zootopia was just different and very clever. Weren’t the sloths hilarious?


----------



## jules 8

The Good Liar


----------



## anthrosphere

michellem said:


> I definitely am enjoying Disney +! Yes, Zootopia was such a good movie! I really enjoyed it. I liked Moana too, but Zootopia was just different and very clever. Weren’t the sloths hilarious?



they were!! The whole DMV scene was hilarious. I wish it wasn't so heavy on politics though, because I admit I was lost in the story at some points. But still, a decent film.

--

I couldn't sleep, so I watched "The Newsies." I heard a few people on Instagram wanting to see the broadway musical, so I had to take a peek at the film since I never heard of this show before.

 It was such an awesome movie. And phew! Young Christian Bale was smoking hot, too. Now I want to watch the stage play. Loved it!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> Very Ralph (HBO documentary on Ralph Lauren...very good)


I thought it was very good, too!


jules 8 said:


> The Good Liar


How was it? Love anything with Helen Mirren!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mystify: Michael Hutchence


----------



## jules 8

Last Christmas


----------



## justwatchin

FORD V FERRARI


----------



## skyqueen

Imperium...frightening!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Whitney


----------



## gelbergirl

The Good Liar


----------



## gelbergirl

Last Christmas


----------



## michellem

Klaus


----------



## michellem

gelbergirl said:


> Last Christmas


On my list...how was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

michellem said:


> On my list...how was it?



I liked it!  Very silly at times, and that's good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

In the Valley of Elah   (re watched)


----------



## sdkitty

The Hours - a real downer.  I like serious and even sad movies and this was good but very depressing


----------



## michellem

Toy Story 2


----------



## yellowbernie

Greta


----------



## jules 8

Ford V Ferrari


----------



## djuna1

The Lighthouse


----------



## skyqueen

Bumblebee...adorable, didn't think I would like it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Angel Has Fallen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Sun  (re watched)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

DOOM: Annihilation


----------



## whateve

The Good Liar


----------



## michellem

Let it Snow (Netflix)


----------



## anthrosphere

Frozen 2. Magical! And 10x better than the original. Wow, wow! The animation was absolutely breathtaking!

that one scene with Kristoff was super cheesy, though. Feh.


----------



## scrpo83

a bug’s life


----------



## frick&frack

anthrosphere said:


> I wish it wasn't so heavy on politics though, because I admit I was lost in the story at some points.


^and this is why I didn’t like it

LOVING Disney+ too! New episode of Mandalorian out today.


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 5: empire strikes back


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charlie Wilson's War - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## rose60610

Ford v Ferrari    SUPER FANTASTIC!!!!!   Even if you're indifferent about cars, this is a terrific movie and I encourage people to see it.


----------



## Soniaa

In theaters last week: doctor sleep 

On tv now: beauty and the beast


----------



## jules 8

A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood


----------



## Soniaa

jules 8 said:


> A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood


How was it?


----------



## jules 8

Soniaa said:


> How was it?


It was excellent...a little bit different than what I was expecting ( i dont want to say more ), but it was really good. Definetly worth seeing


----------



## tinybutterfly

Foul Play with Goldie Hawn and Chevy Chase


----------



## whateve

tinybutterfly said:


> Foul Play with Goldie Hawn and Chevy Chase


I love this movie!


----------



## scrpo83

took the kids to watch frozen 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mystify: Michael Hutchence


----------



## gelbergirl

Frozen II


----------



## anthrosphere

Cars 2. Very cool movie!


----------



## jules 8

21 Bridges


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Code 8


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> 21 Bridges


I just saw this movie...I liked it! How did you like it?


----------



## gelbergirl

A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just saw this movie...I liked it! How did you like it?


We liked it, it had a good story


----------



## skyqueen

Us...not as good as Get Out. JMHO
Klute


----------



## Soniaa

Walk the line

I've hopped on the phoenix bandwagon ever since joker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragged Across Concrete


----------



## anthrosphere

Princess and the Frog. Loved it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Knives out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mara


----------



## michellem

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Knives out


Was it good?


----------



## whateve

michellem said:


> Planes, Trains and Automobiles


We used to watch this every Thanksgiving!


----------



## whateve

Jojo Rabbit


----------



## Lady Zhuge

A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood


----------



## michellem

whateve said:


> We used to watch this every Thanksgiving!


Such a great movie, especially at Thanksgiving!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Goldfinch


----------



## Monsieur Candie

A Rainy Day in New York


----------



## gelbergirl

Knives Out


----------



## lovieluvslux

Joker


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Was it good?


Yes! I liked it....


----------



## anthrosphere

Disney Tangled. One of my all-time favorite movies!


----------



## Souzie

It Chapter 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Freaks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Queen & Slim..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Judy


----------



## gelbergirl

Ford v Ferrari


----------



## anthrosphere

Mulan 1. Yep, still loved it.


----------



## michellem

Noelle


----------



## jules 8

Knives Out


----------



## michellem

Santa Clause


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Knives Out 

Fun movie!


----------



## anthrosphere

Emperor's new Groove


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Emperor's new Groove


I love this movie!


----------



## frick&frack

Rogue One


----------



## skyqueen

Capricorn One
Apollo 11


----------



## sdkitty

Knives out
21 bridges 
Ford vs ferrari


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ride Like A Girl


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> Knives out
> 21 bridges
> Ford vs ferrari


Knives Out got good reviews...how did you like it!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Knives Out got good reviews...how did you like it!


Really enjoyed it....and when it ended it seemed people around us were talking and also really liked it.
I actually liked Ford vs Ferrari too even though it was not particularly my genre.
And 21 Bridges probably third place but it was good too


----------



## michellem

Santa Clause 2


----------



## mzbaglady1

Queen & Slim


----------



## michellem

How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## anthrosphere

Fox and the Hound.

I just realized there is a sequel, I may watch it soon.


----------



## egak

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Ride Like A Girl



I saw it when it was first released, thought it was really well done.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Danger Close: The Battle Of Long Tan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Nightingale


----------



## michellem

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seven Pounds - I love this movie!  Very moving.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Predator (New version)


----------



## jules 8

Dark Waters


----------



## djuna1

Marriage Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The name of the rose


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> Queen & Slim (VIP Private Screening and Q & A with the Director of the film Melina Matsoukas and Lena Waithe)... it will open nationwide on Thanksgiving)
> "J!m"


Saw this movie, very powerful. Sad but I liked it!


----------



## canto bight

Marriage Story.


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saw this movie, very powerful. Sad but I liked it!


I am so glad you saw it LVlvoe_bug, The writting and dialogue was intriguing. Loved how in the beginning, Slim's character was peaceful more Martin Luther King and Queen's character was militant like Malcolm X and then Slim's character became more militant, more of a risk taker and Queen's character became more peaceful, more careful. In the beginning she led, he followed, then he led and she followed... and then they walked side by side  This movie was so multi-layered on many levels and for many reasons. It's easy to love when things are going great, but doing so when you are going through what they were up against... made me see a deeper and higher love is the legacy. I took my Wife to see it today... I saw a private screening last month alone and couldn't wait to see it again, but with her to see if it had the same impact on her as it had on me. The answer was yes.
"J!m"


----------



## pukasonqo

Martin Scorcese’s “The Irishman”


----------



## skyqueen

djuna1 said:


> Marriage Story





canto bight said:


> Marriage Story.


How was it?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Joker


----------



## canto bight

skyqueen said:


> How was it?



The writing was a little melodramatic in some parts, but it was easily the best acting of Scarlett Johannson and Adam Driver's careers.  Laura Dern was memorable as well.  It's well worth the investment in time to watch it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Downton Abbey: The Motion Picture


----------



## CobaltBlu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Downton Abbey: The Motion Picture



Me too!  

Last night. The clothes were amazing. I need to watch it again to see what they were talking about because seriously.....I couldn't think straight over the dresses.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

CobaltBlu said:


> Me too!
> 
> Last night. The clothes were amazing. I need to watch it again to see what they were talking about because seriously.....I couldn't think straight over the dresses.



I know! They were just stunning!   I really loved watching the movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Office Space


----------



## Cams

Terminator dark fate


----------



## michellem

The Man Who Invented Christmas


----------



## jimmie staton

21 Bridges
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Farewell


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Marriage Story 
The Irishman 

I wasn’t really into either of them despite all the hoopla and accolades.


----------



## arnott

Toy  Story  4!


----------



## anthrosphere

Tangled: Before Ever After

It's a short so it's not an actual full-length movie, but still just as enjoyable. I can't wait to download the tv series and watch the rest of the series!


----------



## Phiona88

arnott said:


> Toy  Story  4!



Same here!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Grinch (2018)


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Irishman (2019)


----------



## frick&frack

Frozen 2 (my nieces asked me to take them to see it...ugh)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Holiday in the Wild - I LOVE this movie - Mad me cry & laugh at the same time!


----------



## djuna1

Knives Out


----------



## jules 8

Jumangi:The Next Level


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rambo: Last Blood


----------



## Swanky

Richard Jewell!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Swanky said:


> Richard Jewell!


Did you like it ? I want to see it!


----------



## Swanky

We did like it!!


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you like it ? I want to see it!


----------



## jules 8

Richard Jewell...good movie, very interesting


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Irishman 
I love Scorsese but this is way too long and boring  the exquisite cast doesn't help either


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Swanky said:


> Richard Jewell!


I need to see it !


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ready Or Not


----------



## skyqueen

Once Upon a Time...in Hollywood
Witness for the Prosecution  1957 
The Making of a Legend...Gone With The Wind  TCM


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Cyberbully (2015 With Maisie Williams)


----------



## anthrosphere

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Parasite - a Korean film that is dark comedy on class economics and family..  Excellent.  Will definitely be an Oscar nomination for Best Foreign Film.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Abominable


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anyone see Dark Waters yet??


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ad Astra


----------



## whateve

Knives Out


----------



## Pollie-Jean

On The Basis Of Sex


----------



## fashionista1984

Fanny & Alexander


----------



## skyqueen

Scatter My Ashes at Bergdorf's


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Robert the Bruce


----------



## sdkitty

Hidden Figures


----------



## jules 8

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge - I LOVE this movie, another one of my favorite movies!


----------



## whateve

Savannah Smiles (1982)


----------



## gelbergirl

Richard Jewell
Jumanji 2


----------



## whateve

The Aeronauts


----------



## anthrosphere

Thumbelina


----------



## jules 8

Bombshell


----------



## gelbergirl

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dora & the Lost City of Gold


----------



## Soniaa

Watching  princess bride


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm Boy (New version)


----------



## skyqueen

Eye Of The Needle


----------



## michellem

Santa Clause


----------



## scrpo83

star wars rise of skywalker


----------



## gelbergirl

Bombshell


----------



## michellem

Four Christmases


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Star Wars


----------



## Awillow

Greta Gerwig's version of Little Women.  Beautiful, brilliant and more dimensional than any of the previous versions.  Love Saoirse Ronan, but Florence Pugh steals the show.  (Laura Dern was fantastic too!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Good Boys


----------



## SouthTampa

Bombshell.


----------



## whateve

Gaslight


----------



## Astraea

Knives Out. It's _really _good and makes me want to be a rich old widow living in a cluttered mansion.


----------



## rogue1995

Elf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Freaks


----------



## skyqueen

Astraea said:


> Knives Out. It's _really _good and makes me want to be a rich old widow living in a cluttered mansion.


On my list...great reviews!


----------



## jules 8

Little Women


----------



## skyqueen

Nobody's Fool


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Talented Mr. Ripley - third time seeing this and it still gives me shivers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush - One of my Favorite movies! The music touches your soul!


----------



## scrpo83

Edge of tomorrow


----------



## jules 8

Uncut Gems


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> Uncut Gems


Got good reviews...Sandler is supposed to be terrific.
Dressed To Kill...again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lovely Bones - Another one of my favorite movies! Tragic, yet so moving.


----------



## gelbergirl

Uncut Gems


----------



## robbins65

Acrimony


----------



## Sunshine mama

Star Wars


----------



## Awillow

Dark Waters and Uncut Gems


----------



## taho

The 12th Man and The Revenant


----------



## jules 8

gelbergirl said:


> Uncut Gems


What did you think of it ?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Star Wars.  I cried watching Carrie Fisher die again, this time for the movie, and when Ben gave his life to Rey.  I'm good with the way things were closed up.


----------



## Awillow

jules 8 said:


> What did you think of it ?


You weren't asking me, but I saw Uncut Gems today with two other people.  One of them loved it; the other thought it was fair (likening it to Goodfellas, although this didn't hold a candle in his estimation.)

I thought it was relentlessly dark with minimal character development and no really likeable characters.  That said, Adam Sandler was great in this role.  A few other pretty good performances too. A bit gory in a few places. Overall, it didn't live up to my expectations.  I wouldn't rush out to see it, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## gelbergirl

jules 8 said:


> What did you think of it ?



I thought it was pretty terrific actually. A different role for Sandler, good story placed in the diamond district.


----------



## Grande Latte

Julia Roberts in Ben is Back. She was terrific in it, but the movie is really, really sad.


----------



## gelbergirl

Somewhere in Time


----------



## yellowbernie

Us. Weird movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Anna


----------



## pmburk

Star Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Final Wish


----------



## Swanky

Bombshell!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Star Wars


----------



## Soniaa

Star wars rise of skywalker


----------



## sdkitty

Walk The Line - old movie, rewatched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Abominable (re watched)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Uncut Gems


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Zhuge said:


> Uncut Gems


good one?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

sdkitty said:


> good one?



I personally enjoyed it, but some of the older folks in the theater hated it.


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Zhuge said:


> I personally enjoyed it, but some of the older folks in the theater hated it.


I heard adam sandler's performance was excellent.....I'd like to see it


----------



## DebbieAnn

Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker.  Loved it


----------



## Sunshine mama

DebbieAnn said:


> Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker.  Loved it


It was soooo good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frozen 2 finally


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Vigilante


----------



## wantitneedit

Ready or Not, Stuber, The Farewell, Official Secrets


----------



## skyqueen

The Little Girl Who Lives Down The Lane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Doctor Sleep


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paradise Hills


----------



## michellem

El Camino


----------



## skyqueen

Break Through 
Annabelle Comes Home


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ready Or Not


----------



## michellem

Brittany Runs a Marathon


----------



## Cams

Star Wars


----------



## Prufrock613

Secret Life of Pets 2


----------



## anthrosphere

The Mandalorian. Loved it. Mando + the Child = *heart melts*


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Duplicate


----------



## whateve

michellem said:


> Brittany Runs a Marathon


Was it good?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> Was it good?


I know you didn’t quote me but I saw this movie and really liked it....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Dark waters


----------



## michellem

whateve said:


> Was it good?


It was entertaining. I don’t think I’d rewatch but worth an initial watch.


----------



## michellem

What Men Want


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know you didn’t quote me but I saw this movie and really liked it....





michellem said:


> It was entertaining. I don’t think I’d rewatch but worth an initial watch.


Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

Suspicion  1941


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dora & the Lost City of Gold


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ugly Dolls


----------



## arnott

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker!


----------



## arnott

gelbergirl said:


> Somewhere in Time



That's my Dad's favourite movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Goldfinch


----------



## Grande Latte

Joy starring Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper.

It's a real story, but I didn't like how the movie was moving so fast, then awfully slow, and back and forth. I didn't like the directing. Acting was superb from everyone.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ex Machina


----------



## jules 8

1917


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> 1917


How was it? Oscar contender...great reviews!


----------



## jules 8

skyqueen said:


> How was it? Oscar contender...great reviews!


It was really good...an honest, brutal, and brutally honest depiction of WW1


----------



## michellem

Joker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lovely Bones (re watched)


----------



## jules 8

Just Mercy


----------



## egak

Little Women


----------



## gelbergirl

Like a Boss


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Watching Cast Away...final scenes with Kelly and Chuck...heartbreaking...every time I see this movie I know how it end but it still breaks my heart...


----------



## skyqueen

John Wick 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I feel pretty


----------



## fabuleux

Almodóvar's _Pain and Glory. _


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Western Stars


----------



## gelbergirl

right now I have on Ever After: A Cinderella Story.  Again after many, many times seeing it.


----------



## whateve

1917


----------



## GhstDreamer

Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker

Horrible movie. Disney really did a number to the Star Wars franchise and I am not even a fan.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hustlers


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parasite


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Parasite


Was it worth reading subtitles to see it?


----------



## cafecreme15

whateve said:


> Was it worth reading subtitles to see it?


A thousand million times yes!


----------



## cafecreme15

Watched Gangs of New York yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Was it worth reading subtitles to see it?


Like @cafecreme15 said,
Ohmygoshyes!!!!!
If you were considering....do it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mia and the White Lion


----------



## egak

1917.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Troop Zero.

So cute.


----------



## jules 8

Dolittle


----------



## Grande Latte

Mary, Queen of Scots. Wow. Just wow. Highly entertaining, highly recommend.


----------



## michellem

jules 8 said:


> Dolittle


How was it?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Dark


----------



## zinacef

Parasite


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Doctor Sleep


----------



## gelbergirl

1917


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Platoon  (Re watched) Another favorite movie of mine


----------



## jules 8

michellem said:


> How was it?


I liked it alot...it was entertaining and sweet


----------



## Soniaa

GhstDreamer said:


> Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker
> 
> Horrible movie. Disney really did a number to the Star Wars franchise and I am not even a fan.


Everything after revenge of the sith was crap!


----------



## egak

It's a doco but The Biggest Little Farm - really enjoyed it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gemini Man


----------



## gracekelly

White Crow.  
Directed by Ralph Fiennes  The story of Rudolph Nureyev


----------



## Lady Zhuge

1917


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aliens -  Another old favorite of mine


----------



## whateve

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians
just as bad as you would expect from that title.


----------



## BagLadyT

A popular foreign film called Parasite, not my fav.


----------



## Grande Latte

Glass.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Official Secrets


----------



## skyqueen

2 Classics!
The Day The Earth Stood Still   1951
Laura  1944


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge - One of my favorite movies!!


----------



## taho

Parasite. Best movie I’ve seen in my life so far.


----------



## whateve

Sitting Pretty (1948) the inspiration for the TV show Mr. Belvedere


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

Jojo Rabbit


----------



## jules 8

The Gentlemen


----------



## jimmie staton

Uncut Gems
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Just Mercy
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Knives Out
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Dr. Doolittle (2020)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Good Liar


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Old movies today...the Gift of Love with Lauren Bacall (incredibly cheesy 50s throwback, but sweet) and Black Widow with Van Heflin (never heard of him either!) and Gene Tierney (predictable 50s melodrama, but engaging to the end!).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Parasite


----------



## gelbergirl

I sat through half of The Gentlemen and then left, wasn't interested in it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Parasite


Did you like? 
I loved it, but also very sad.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Little Women


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you like?
> I loved it, but also very sad.



I enjoyed it.


----------



## whateve

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Old movies today...the Gift of Love with Lauren Bacall (incredibly cheesy 50s throwback, but sweet) and Black Widow with Van Heflin (never heard of him either!) and Gene Tierney (predictable 50s melodrama, but engaging to the end!).


I watched a few too! I've heard of Van Heflin. Sorrowful Jones (1949) with Bob Hope and The Sound of Fury (1950).


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Body Double


----------



## jules 8

Parasite


----------



## djuna1

Parasite


----------



## Grande Latte

Jumanji welcome to the jungle. It was HILARIOUS.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Keep


----------



## michellem

Home Again


----------



## whateve

Dr. Strange


----------



## michellem

Lion King (2019)


----------



## gelbergirl

Litte Women


----------



## whateve

Hell Drivers (1957) with young Sean Connery and David McCallum. Afterwards, I watched NCIS, in which David McCallum is a member of the cast.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

47 Meters Down: Uncaged


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Birds of Passage


----------



## whateve

I watched a silent movie made in 1929 - Why Be Good?


----------



## michellem

Troop Zero


----------



## lucydee

Marriage  Story.
Acting was excellent! Loved them both!


----------



## EmmaQ

I don’t really like watching movies, I like the series more, it’s more interesting for me. But recently I watched the movie "Deadpool" and it pleasantly surprised me. Very funny and cool movie. Who wants to see something interesting and funny, I advise it. Have a nice day!


----------



## skyqueen

Dial M for Murder 1954...again!


----------



## michellem

Up


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Frozen 2


----------



## whateve

So Long at the Fair (1950) amazingly good!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

A Dark Place


----------



## Grande Latte

The Green Book. Incredible movie.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The Joker. Joaquin Phoenix was amazing in this movie.


----------



## jules 8

The Rhythm Section


----------



## jules 8

2boys_jademommy said:


> The Joker. Joaquin Phoenix was amazing in this movie.


Yes! I totally agree, Joaquin was incredible


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jules 8 said:


> The Rhythm Section


I just saw this tonight. What did you think?


----------



## jules 8

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just saw this tonight. What did you think?


I enjoyed it. I liked the grittyness and the rawness of Blake Livelys character...nothing left to lose...what did you think of it ?


----------



## whateve

Adam's Rib (Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburn)
Imitation of Life (the Lana Turner version)


----------



## skyqueen

Grande Latte said:


> The Green Book. Incredible movie.


Next on my list...thanks!


----------



## Soniaa

Watching Poetic Justice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hate U Give - Loved it! Powerful & Moving!


----------



## whateve

Jezebel (1938)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last Christmas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hell Is Where The Home Is


----------



## Swanky

The Gentleman


----------



## whateve

In the Good Old Summertime (1949)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Assimilate


----------



## whateve

The Scapegoat (1959)


----------



## Sunshine mama

1917


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Running man


----------



## whateve

The Caine Mutiny (1954) with Humphrey Bogart

The Green Eyed Blonde (1957)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paradise Hills


----------



## whateve

Parasite


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Doctor Sleep


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Birds of Prey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Little Women


----------



## Emeline

Brief Encounter


----------



## skyqueen

The Invisible Man...unbelievable special effects for 1933


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Burnt


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> The Invisible Man...unbelievable special effects for 1933


I remember that from when we watched it.


----------



## Prufrock613

For Sama - Syrian movie


----------



## michellem

Flubber (with my 6 year old)


----------



## egak

Midway


----------



## whateve

Stagecoach


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark


----------



## rose60610

1917


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark


Any good?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Any good?



I like a good horror movie - It was Okay - But give me any Jigsaw movie anytime!


----------



## Grande Latte

Rocketman.


----------



## zinacef

Marriage story—- sad one. Well acted.


----------



## skyqueen

How To Be A Latin Lover...cute!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blinded by the Light


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Parasite - enjoyed it, but overrated much?


----------



## whateve

To Be or Not To Be - the original 1942 version with Jack Benny


----------



## GhstDreamer

Birds of Prey

- Absolutely horrible movie. What plot? The action scenes were terrible with equally terrible acting.


----------



## Grande Latte

zinacef said:


> Marriage story—- sad one. Well acted.



I want to watch this movie.


----------



## limom

Parasite. Great plot. Well acted. Looking forward to watch other movies by Bong Joon Ho.
Marriage story  put me to sleep..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Promised


----------



## justwatchin

Parasite.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Replicas


----------



## egak

Just Mercy


----------



## Emeline

Jacob
(Prime video)


----------



## skyqueen

Rocketman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Sister's Keeper - Re watched


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Black and blue


----------



## gelbergirl

Parasite


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush - Re watched - I love this movie!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Birds of Prey


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Jumanji: The Next Level


----------



## lulilu

Two Popes
I think it was on Netflix.  I am a tv idiot - - I have all those netflix, apple, hulu, etc.  I can never be sure what I am on because I just talk into my remote and the stuff comes up.


----------



## SweetCherries

The gentleman


----------



## Grande Latte

I Am Duran.


----------



## egak

Richard Jewell


----------



## coniglietta

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## SouthTampa

Parasite.   What a ride.


----------



## skyqueen

Gigi


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Third wife


----------



## coniglietta

Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grand Isle


----------



## djuna1

The Gentlemen


----------



## cafecreme15

Knives Out! Really entertaining


----------



## gelbergirl

Passengers


----------



## SweetCherries

Charlie’s angels


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lighthouse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Star Wars: The Rise Of Skywalker


----------



## Hq8

1917
Last week I saw 1917 it was about 2 men in first world War in mission impossible tried to deliver message.. I'm not fan in this type of movies Drama /war not my cup of tea boring


----------



## Hq8

cafecreme15 said:


> Knives Out! Really entertaining


Interesting mix crime fun unforgettable


----------



## limom

> 1917
> Last week I saw 1917 it was about 2 men in first world War in mission impossible tried to deliver message.. I'm not fan in this type of movies Drama /war not my cup of tea boring


Is it gory?


----------



## Hq8

limom said:


> Is it gory?


Yes this is wars.. I hope peace around the world


----------



## CanuckBagLover

American Factory - excellent documentary


----------



## Emeline

The Hours


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Creed II


----------



## SweetCherries

Ford vs Ferrari


----------



## justwatchin

Jo Jo Rabbit


----------



## michellem

The Peanuts Movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Terminator: Dark Fate (re watched)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Call of the Wild


----------



## whateve

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## michellem

Toy Story 4 (again)


----------



## SweetCherries

Knives out


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Little Women - just a wonderful movie!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Frozen 2


----------



## jules 8

The Call of the Wild


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ford v Ferrari


----------



## skyqueen

The Uninvited  1944


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Call of the Wild*


----------



## SweetCherries

Bombshell


----------



## Grande Latte

Documentary: At the Heart of Gold. 

Speechless. Cannot believe such evil and such heinous system exists.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fisherman’s Friends


----------



## coniglietta

The Mask


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Judy & Punch


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Foreigner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Closer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bombshell


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bombshell...


----------



## SweetCherries

Judy


----------



## nikkich

The Parasite


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Invisible Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Devil's Own


----------



## skyqueen

Anna


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jumanji: The Next Level


----------



## wantitneedit

JoJo Rabbit


----------



## whateve

12 Angry Men
State of the Union, in which Katharine Hepburn says, " No woman would ever run for president. She would have to admit she's over 35." and "I'd give anything for a good smack on the south end." Needless to say, I hated this movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

21 Bridges


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ashes in the Snow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Storm Boy - New Version & re watched!


----------



## coniglietta

Thor Dark World


----------



## whateve

The Call of the Wild

The Card (1952)


----------



## limom

A fine line. A documentary about women chefs in the USA highly recommend.
It is about the struggles of women in a men’s world.
Loved Valerie James. What an inspiration.
https://afinelinemovie.com/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Clown


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Onward


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Little Women 
Emma
Loved them both!


----------



## skyqueen

Knives Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dolittle - Loved it!   Heartwarming & funny!  Definitely worth re watching over & over.


----------



## michellem

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Dolittle - Loved it!   Heartwarming & funny!  Definitely worth re watching over & over.


Good to know. I was hoping someone would give some feedback; I’ve been wanting to see it!


----------



## skyqueen

The Good Liar


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1917


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Knives Out


----------



## jules 8

The Way Back


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Cloverfield


----------



## skyqueen

It 2


----------



## gelbergirl

Dark Waters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Roma


----------



## jules 8

Emma


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

10 Cloverfield Lane - re watched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Double post!


----------



## gelbergirl

Emma


----------



## anthrosphere

The Aristocats


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I rented Parasite and I’m nervous to watch it.....


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Light of My Life


----------



## gelbergirl

Election


----------



## coniglietta

Shrek


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Frozen 2 - Re watched


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Hunt


----------



## whateve

Peyton Place (1957)


----------



## michellem

Frozen II


----------



## egak

Saturday - I still believe 
Today - The way back


----------



## djuna1

To Be or Not to Be (1942)


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Peyton Place (1957)


LOL! Just watched this, too! If you have to stay home, the perfect soap opera


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridesmaids


----------



## skyqueen

The Holiday
Poms
Child's Play  2019


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Wars The Rise of Skywalker (2019)


----------



## Grande Latte

JT LeRoy.


----------



## eaglesha

Hi
I have watched Thappad Bollywood movie.. I would suggest you and even all the girls out there to just watch this movie.. it's released in March 2020


----------



## scrpo83

Double jeopardy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Good Liar


----------



## whateve

djuna1 said:


> To Be or Not to Be (1942)


We rewatched this recently. It was just as good the second time around.


----------



## scrpo83

the cable provider in my country gave free access to all the movie channels during our 2 weeks restriction movement order due to covid19..just finished watching clueless..fun movie!!


----------



## scrpo83

Stargate


----------



## scrpo83

Avengers endgame


----------



## skyqueen

Ryan's Daughter  1970
Not shown that much...fabulous cinematography/Freddie Young


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Resident Evil - Re watched - They were not concerned about toilet paper.


----------



## scrpo83

toy story 4
indiana jones and the last crusade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rewatched Ford vs Ferrari - very entertaining.


----------



## scrpo83

the kid who would be king


----------



## skyqueen

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Resident Evil: Apocalypse - Re watched - No COVID-19: But lots of Zombies.


----------



## scrpo83

Chronicles of narnia :the lion,the witch and the wardrobe


----------



## jules 8

Fight Club


----------



## loves

contagion


----------



## scrpo83

Stardust


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Boys For Life


----------



## scrpo83

star wars : the force awakens


----------



## scrpo83

Contagion


----------



## jules 8

Ma


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> Ma


Any good?


----------



## jules 8

skyqueen said:


> Any good?


For free on cable , it was just all right...glad I didnt pay for it in the theater


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Dog Soldiers


----------



## SweetCherries

The invisible man


----------



## Soniaa

Matilda


----------



## skyqueen

Downton Abbey...comfort food


----------



## scrpo83

Mr & mrs. Smith
Miss congeniality


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mad Max - Re watched - The first one IMO is the best one. Seems appropriate ATM.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Contagion - Re watched


----------



## scrpo83

mission impossible : fallout


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Addams Family


----------



## scrpo83

How to train your dragon :hidden world


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Flu. 

There was a scene in the movie when an epidemic was announced and everyone went crazy at the grocery store. How close to real life that scene was.


----------



## robbins65

Spenser Confidential


----------



## skyqueen

Dr Sleep


----------



## scrpo83

Prince of persia : sands of time


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Itsy Bitsy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Resident Evil: Extinction - re watched


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Platform

The ending ruined an otherwise intriguing and entertaining film.


----------



## whateve

The Brain that Wouldn't Die (1962) So bad it's good!


----------



## BigPurseSue

*High Ground. *Documentary about a group of disabled vets suffering PTSD who climb a mountain in Nepal. Incredible. Available on Amazon.


----------



## lulilu

The Banker on Apple TV


----------



## skyqueen

Evil Under The Sun


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bad Boys For Life


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Sixth Sense


----------



## jules 8

Up In The Air


----------



## jimmie staton

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Platform
> 
> The ending ruined an otherwise intriguing and entertaining film.


Obviously 
"J!m"


----------



## gelbergirl

Bridesmaids


----------



## whateve

Some Like it Hot - it is just as good now as it was the first time I saw it. This is one of my top 5 favorites.
Marilyn Monroe gets a diamond bracelet and says "it must be worth its weight in gold!"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gentlemen


----------



## jules 8

Lol...Jackass 3


----------



## jimmie staton

The Kitchen
"J!m"


----------



## Rouge H

Original version Top Gun


----------



## whateve

Nanook of the North - the oldest movie I've seen. It is nearly 100 years old!


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Post


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Portrait Of A Lady On Fire


----------



## SweetCherries

Call of the Wild


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Gentlemen


Good?


----------



## jimmie staton

skyqueen said:


> Good?


'
Movie 'The Gentleman' is very good.
"J!m


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Good?



Yes!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Spy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ice Age: Collision Course - Never fails to make me laugh no matter how many times I watch it!!


----------



## whateve

You Can't Buy Everything (1934)


----------



## gelbergirl

Green Book
War Dogs


----------



## djuna1

Guarding Tess (1994)
Raising Arizona (1987)


----------



## scrpo83

Captain Marvel


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Blood Father


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures - One of my favorite movies! These woman are truly inspirational & pioneers!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Onward. Such a good movie.


----------



## scrpo83

The hunt for Red October


----------



## jules 8

The Ten Commandments


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hidden Figures - One of my favorite movies! These woman are truly inspirational & pioneers!!


I have watched this movie 3 times...one of my favorites and a great cast. Triumph over adversity!
Katherine G. Johnson, played by Henson, just died at 101, so I watched it again.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/24/science/katherine-johnson-dead.html


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hacksaw Ridge - Another favorite movie of mine & never fails to move me. A true hero & a testament of faith.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Contagion


----------



## michellem

Pinocchio


----------



## gelbergirl

The Banker


----------



## Grande Latte

Something Pokemon. It was terrible.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

August Rush - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## djuna1

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## coniglietta

Hotel Transylvania 2


----------



## Rl3dc

The Spy Who Dumped Me with Mila Kunis and Kate McKinnon! It's a LONG one (~2hrs!)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## Soniaa

Watching Casper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian - Never too old to watch this fantastic movie!  Lucy: "Do you see him now?"


----------



## scrpo83

Bumblebee 
Die Hard 2


----------



## robbins65

Once upon a time in Hollywood


----------



## whateve

Bus Stop
Annie Hall


----------



## scrpo83

The day the earth stood still


----------



## whateve

Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## michellem

Onward


----------



## jimmie staton

The Commuter 
"J!m"


----------



## whateve

Hold Your Man (1933)


----------



## michellem

Greatest Showman


----------



## scrpo83

X Men : days of future past
Aladdin (2019)
X Men : Dark Phoenix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midway


----------



## justwatchin

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## SweetCherries

Like a boss


----------



## whateve

Ferdinand


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Silence of the lambs - An oldie but a goody!


----------



## whateve

Hills of Home (1948) - the first Lassie movie


----------



## SweetCherries

Requiem for a dream young Jared Leto from (2000)


----------



## michellem

Princess and the Frog


----------



## Miss Dale

Lost Girls.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Midway


----------



## rose60610

Lethal Weapon #1. Again.


----------



## scrpo83

XMen : first class
Battleship


----------



## fettfleck

Love Wedding Repeat! Despite medium reviews I find it quite a funny piece!


----------



## cafecreme15

National Treasure


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IP Man 4 - The Finale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Green Mile - Never fails to move me


----------



## whateve

Date Night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lovely Bones - "My name is Salmon, like the fish. First name Susie. I was 14 years old when I was murdered on December 6th 1973."  LOVE, LOVE this movie!


----------



## skyqueen

Coma


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Let me in - Don't you just love vampire movies!


----------



## whateve

The Lost Continent
Another Fine Mess (Laurel and Hardy short)


----------



## michellem

Love Wedding Repeat


----------



## Grande Latte

Greta.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Miss Fisher & the Crypt of Tears


----------



## jules 8

Dr. Strange


----------



## SweetCherries

Fantasy island


----------



## scrpo83

The Bourne Supremacy
Galaxy Quest


----------



## skyqueen

The Medusa Touch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Birds Of Prey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Head Hunter


----------



## skyqueen

Wait Until Dark...always fantastic!


----------



## gelbergirl

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## djuna1

Tootsie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Forrest Gump  - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia - Another favorite of mine - I love Nicole Kidman in this movie!!


----------



## scrpo83

Iron Man
Shutter Island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Blind Side - Another favorite of mine!


----------



## IntheOcean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Head Hunter


Oooh... I loved it! One of my all-time favorite low budget films.

The last one I watched would be Public Enemies. Meh... Good cast, but somehow it just wasn't all that engaging.

Before that, I watched The Help and Hidden Figures - those were amazing and quite enlightening.


----------



## whateve

Double Indemnity 1944
Married Before Breakfast 1937


----------



## michellem

Doolittle


----------



## gelbergirl

Colossal (2016 Anne Hathaway!)


----------



## skyqueen

Bad Education  (HBO)   TERRIFIC!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Breaker Morant - Another very old favorite movie of mine.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cats - OMG! What an absolute incredible, amazing, inspiring, moving, dazzling, out of this world movie! OMG! And the singing! The cast, the costumes!!   Takes you to another place! It made me laugh, cry & moved me beyond measure. I would never get sick of watching this beautiful master piece of a movie!!


----------



## Lubina

Hustlers


----------



## bisbee

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Cats - OMG! What an absolute incredible, amazing, inspiring, moving, dazzling, out of this world movie! OMG! And the singing! The cast, the costumes!!   Takes you to another place! It made me laugh, cry & moved me beyond measure. I would never get sick of watching this beautiful master piece of a movie!!


Wow...it got such terrible reviews!  Glad you liked it.


----------



## bisbee

Just watched Crossing Delancey...one of my favorites!


----------



## scrpo83

The siege


----------



## jimmie staton

Semper Fi 
"J!m"


----------



## skyqueen

bisbee said:


> Just watched Crossing Delancey...one of my favorites!


I loved this movie...haven't watched it in years. Good movie for tonight. Thanks Bis!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking Chance - Another favorite movie of mine!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Joyful Noise - Re watched - I LOVE Queen Latifah & Dolly Parton in this movie!!


----------



## jimmie staton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Joyful Noise - Re watched - I LOVE Queen Latifah & Dolly Parton in this movie!!


I concur lovlouisvuitton ! This was a perfect movie !!!
"J!m"


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Quarry (2020)


----------



## djuna1

North by Northwest


----------



## skyqueen

djuna1 said:


> North by Northwest


I've been on an Alfred Hitchcock kick lately. Another good one, I just watched again, is Dial M for Murder 1954


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heaven Is for Real - Re watched. Never fails to move me!


----------



## whateve

It Came From Outer Space


----------



## coniglietta

Hotel Transylvania 3
Continuing with the series lol


----------



## IntheOcean

A Bronx Tale

Robert De Niro's directorial debut. I really liked it, more about growing up than about gangsters.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monty Python's Life of Brian - Re watched!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

John Wick 3...they really shouldn't have killed his dog in the first installment!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I See You


----------



## Grande Latte

Long Shot. Hahaha. Really entertaining.


----------



## michellem

The Willoughbys


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Matrix!


----------



## whateve

The Sin of Nora Moran (1933)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dune - Re watched. An oldie & a goody!


----------



## michellem

Secret Life of Pets 2 (rewatched)


----------



## jules 8

Yesterday


----------



## skyqueen

Midnight Lace  1960
Terrific cast!


----------



## rutabaga

HUSTLERS! Loved JLo. Constance Wu... not so much.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Underwater


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Midnight Lace  1960
> Terrific cast!


I saw it and I agree. I liked it.


----------



## scrpo83

Independence Day


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hancock.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just Mercy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fantasy Island


----------



## BevS813

The Lost Girls (based on true events)


----------



## Fob addict

Meet Joe Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia - Re watched


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

1917


----------



## GhstDreamer

Justice League Dark: Apokolips War


----------



## GhstDreamer

Justice League Dark: Apokolips War


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Alien...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rocketman - Re watched!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Alien...now watching Aliens...


----------



## jimmie staton

Good Boys
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Platoon - Re watched


----------



## jimmie staton

Men In Black 3 (fun, funny and quite emotionally touching)
"J!m"


----------



## michellem

Toy story


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Red Dawn...with Patrick Swayze...old school...


----------



## IntheOcean

The Machinist with Christian Bale. Can't say I loved it, but it was definitely worth the watch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Way back


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> The Machinist with Christian Bale. Can't say I loved it, but it was definitely worth the watch.


Is that the one where he lost all that weight?


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> Is that the one where he lost all that weight?


Yep. And then he had only about 6 months to gain all the weight and muscles back to start filming Batman. I read an interview where Bale said he had a cup of coffee and an apple a day to lose weight. That's insane.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bloodshot


----------



## gelbergirl

Almost Famous
Peggy Sue Got Married
Back to the Future Part 3


----------



## scrpo83

Guardians of the galaxy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Muriel's Wedding - Re watched! Never fails to make me laugh!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Muriel's Wedding - Re watched! Never fails to make me laugh!


Loved that movie!!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Angels & Demons - Re watched


----------



## limom

Small world with Gerard Depardieu. Great movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Invisible Man


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Red with Bruce Willis

Now on to Sharknado 2...I love this cheesy franchise!!


----------



## scrpo83

Hellboy : the golden army


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone...I've never seen or read Harry Potter...so here we go!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Richard Jewell


----------



## michellem

Scoob!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

It’s Complicated...love this movie!


----------



## whateve

I See You


----------



## BevS813

Away


----------



## scrpo83

World War Z


----------



## wee drop o bush

Midnight Run. So, so good


----------



## jimmie staton

wee drop o bush said:


> Midnight Run. So, so good


Midnight Run is the best !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Running Scared  (Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines) 1986
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Gran Torino - Re watched


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Red 2


----------



## djuna1

A Few Good Men


----------



## Grande Latte

I Am Duran.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Hidden Life


----------



## arnott

Yesterday.


----------



## whateve

Stella Dallas (1937)


----------



## jimmie staton

5 to 7 (2014)  A Romantic Comedy !?! starring Anton Yelchin, Berenice Marlohe. It was also refreshing to see Glen Close, Frank Langella and Julian Bond in this film. It makes you look at relationships and love in a different way. no right or wrong (well a some wrong and a little right lol)... just different. I love this film on so many different levels and I'm not sure exactly why... but I do.
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ocean's 8 - Re watched


----------



## lovieluvslux

Had to rewatch Gi Jane a few days ago.  Demi Moore.. so awesome then.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Harry Potter and the Secret Chamber 
Raising Arizona
Eyewitness


----------



## whateve

I was an American Spy (1951)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Brahms: The Boy II


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws


----------



## MaseratiMomma

gelbergirl said:


> Almost Famous
> Peggy Sue Got Married
> Back to the Future Part 3



gelbergirl Same on BttF part 3 - rewatch
It’s one of my son’s favorites and he wanted his younger sisters to see it


----------



## jimmie staton

I finally saw 'Hustlers' and despite what the critics said... I really enjoyed this film. Don't know if I would have enjoyed it much seeing it in the movie theater though.  
"J!m"


----------



## jules 8

Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Annabelle Comes Home - Re watched!


----------



## BevS813

Failure to Launch


----------



## k5ml3k

Truman Show


----------



## whateve

The Red Shoes (1948)


----------



## arnott

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil!   

The 2014 Maleficent movie  was much better and continues to be my all time favourite Live Action Disney Movie!


----------



## skyqueen

The List of Adrian Messenger  1963
All star cast...I forgot how much fun this movie was! The cameos are terrific


----------



## SweetCherries

The wrong Missy, so hilarious


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Peanut Butter Falcon


----------



## BevS813

Shut In


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Back to the Future
Dirty Dancing


----------



## michellem

Greatest Showman


----------



## whateve

The House in the Middle, a 1954 short that promotes the idea that having a freshly painted and clean house will save you from a nuclear blast. It was sponsored by a paint manufacturer.


----------



## SweetCherries

Spiderman 3


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Die Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## scrpo83

whateve said:


> The House in the Middle, a 1954 short that promotes the idea that having a freshly painted and clean house will save you from a nuclear blast. It was sponsored by a paint manufacturer.




Just watched Hobbs & Shaw


----------



## skyqueen

Ready or Not


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Never Been Kissed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Eat Pray Love - Re watched


----------



## skyqueen

Taking Chance...just a beautiful movie


----------



## skyqueen

Joker


----------



## scrpo83

Poms


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Justice League: Apokolips War


----------



## SweetCherries

Pan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lodge


----------



## scrpo83

National Treasure 2 : Book of Secrets


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Shrek 2 - Re watched!


----------



## arnott

Watched Wayne's World for the first time!


----------



## Grande Latte

7 Days in Entebbe. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seven Pounds - Re watched! Never fails to move me!


----------



## robbins65

Dangerous Lies on Netflix


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Uncut Gems


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Host


----------



## whateve

Rocketman


----------



## whateve

Chopping Mall
Night of the Creeps


----------



## Grande Latte

Munich.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heaven Is for Real - Re watched!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emma


----------



## lulilu

Winter’sJoy said:


> Uncut Gems



Did you like this?  I was really looking forward to seeing it, but gave up after about 20 minutes.  It was too dark and looked like it was going to get worse.

My last movie watched was Women's Balcony.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

lulilu said:


> Did you like this?  I was really looking forward to seeing it, but gave up after about 20 minutes.  It was too dark and looked like it was going to get worse.
> 
> My last movie watched was Women's Balcony.


I did but I was a little annoyed at the amount of yelling and hollering between the characters lol. The movie was pretty fast paced and kept me tuned in. Adam Sandler surprised me with his acting ability in this one. If you watch it come back and tell me if you liked it please.


----------



## lulilu

Winter’sJoy said:


> I did but I was a little annoyed at the amount of yelling and hollering between the characters lol. The movie was pretty fast paced and kept me tuned in. Adam Sandler surprised me with his acting ability in this one. If you watch it come back and tell me if you liked it please.



I may have to give it a try sometime soon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Queen & Slim


----------



## makeupbyomar

Just Mercy (2019)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Elephant Man - Remastered


----------



## arnott

Top End Wedding!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Queen & Slim


I saw it....Did you like it?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Parasite. I loved it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw it....Did you like it?



I feel asleep about half way through!  I'll have to re watch it. 

Couldn't help it, I'm just so drained after dialysis....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I feel asleep about half way through!  I'll have to re watch it.
> 
> Couldn't help it, I'm just so drained after dialysis....


I’m sorry.... I really liked it.....it’s sad....


----------



## BevS813

The Invisible Man


----------



## scrpo83

xmen : apocalypse


----------



## scrpo83

Honey I shrunk the kids


----------



## scrpo83

The adjustment bureau


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Gemini Man


----------



## Winter’sJoy

scrpo83 said:


> Honey I shrunk the kids


I actually watched this a couple months ago  Haven’t seen it since I was a kid. I think I watched Howard The Duck afterwards too lol


----------



## skyqueen

The Untouchables
The iconic baby carriage scene


----------



## Winter’sJoy

skyqueen said:


> The Untouchables
> The iconic baby carriage scene


That scene was pretty good with the slo-mo added effect.


----------



## rutabaga

Eat Drink Man Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Still Believe


----------



## scrpo83

Winter’sJoy said:


> I actually watched this a couple months ago  Haven’t seen it since I was a kid. I think I watched Howard The Duck afterwards too lol


I watched it repeatedly on a rented tape back in the day too!!haven't watched it for decades ..so fun..


----------



## Winter’sJoy

scrpo83 said:


> I watched it repeatedly on a rented tape back in the day too!!haven't watched it for decades ..so fun..


Movie magic has certainly changed, hasn’t it? Lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Creepshow


----------



## zinacef

Downton Abbey—- the movie


----------



## whateve

Little Miss Thoroughbred (1938) - I loved it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dreams Of A Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ocean's 8 - Re watched!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sleepy Hollow (1999) 

Watched it last night, such a lovely and fun film! Wish there was more Christopher Walken in it, though.


----------



## arnott

Just watched Lilo & Stitch for the first time!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Binged watched all 4 of the Hunger Games films.


----------



## BevS813

Our House


----------



## BevS813

Wildling


----------



## scrpo83

Gods of Egypt


----------



## gelbergirl

Caddyshack


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Top Gun - Re watched! I just watched it for the soundtrack!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## egak

Bridget Jones Diary.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Troop Beverly Hills


----------



## gelbergirl

The King of Staten Island


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Just Mercy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Annabelle Comes Home Re watched!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I gotta come back and say if you don’t shed a tear or two watching Just Mercy, I don’t know what to say


----------



## egak

Bridget Jones - The Edge of Reason. I love Colin Firth in these movies! Where can I find my own?!


----------



## whateve

Murder by Contract (1958)
The Glenn Miller Story (1954)


----------



## BevS813

The Keeping Hours


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Military Wives


----------



## chicklety

Back to the Future - - - I had never seen it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Death Do Us Part


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heaven is For Real - Re watched


----------



## skyqueen

Bully Coward Victim...The Story Of Roy Cohen


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Abominable - family movie night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ice Age: The Meltdown - Re watched!!


----------



## SweetCherries

Gifted


----------



## gelbergirl

Yesterday


----------



## skyqueen

A Matter of Life and Death  1946


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Moonlight 
wow


----------



## arnott

The Emperor's New Groove!


----------



## whateve

arnott said:


> The Emperor's New Groove!


I love this movie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Informer


----------



## scrpo83

Jumanji: the next level


----------



## gelbergirl

Irresistible


----------



## skyqueen

Ford V Ferrari
Gemini Man
FX 1&2
Murder at a Gallop/Murder She Said


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Shaft


----------



## CobaltBlu

Life Itself


----------



## arnott

I Feel Pretty!


----------



## robbins65

Knives Out


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Shaft


YES! Isaac Hayes...the best and won an Oscar!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hunt


----------



## SweetCherries

Easy A


----------



## jmaemonte

Just Mercy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Professor and the Madman


----------



## gelbergirl

Doubt


----------



## BevS813

The Hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Shed


----------



## LemonDrop

Go back to China. Very cute, mindless, upbeat movie where the somewhat unlikeable main character learns a lesson and you saw Awwwww. .99 rental on iTunes.


----------



## SweetCherries

You should have left


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hidden Figures


----------



## skyqueen

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hidden Figures


I love this movie...so inspirational on many levels! A must see!


----------



## skyqueen

Blow-Up  1966


----------



## Hurrem1001

Jojo Rabbit


----------



## Pollie-Jean

skyqueen said:


> I love this movie...so inspirational on many levels! A must see!


Yes !


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Night Hunter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Kill Team


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley (for the 477th time!)


----------



## BevS813

Malicious


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Double feature: ID4 and Jaws 4K.

Classic summertime films. \

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## scrpo83

The Martian (rewatched)
Notting Hill


----------



## egak

Military Wives


----------



## gelbergirl

The Firm


----------



## skyqueen

Midway
Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark
Not Without My Daughter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Brabham


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Escape From Pretoria


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Come to Daddy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hidden Figures - I LOVE this movie, these woman are pioneers! I needed a "Pick me up" movie & this one never fails to move me.


----------



## skyqueen

The Birdcage
My go-to feel good movie...always makes me smile!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King - Re watched!


----------



## scrpo83

The old guard


----------



## jules 8

Ford V Ferrari


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

No Way to Treat a Lady (Special Edition)


----------



## scrpo83

Predator (1987)


----------



## skyqueen

Last Christmas...loved this movie 
Terminator: Dark Fate


----------



## BevS813

Train to Busan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Resistance


----------



## BevS813

The Old Guard

Only


----------



## makeupbyomar

Greyhound (2020)


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Inception- I watched this movie many times and every time I come away feeling not smart enough to understand it’s complexity


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pretty Baby


----------



## djuna1

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Grande Latte

Little Ms. Sunshine. What a BEAUTIFUL movie. Thoroughly enjoyed it, can't believe I didn't come across it sooner!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Crime Boss


----------



## gelbergirl

Muriel's Wedding


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scream Queen: My Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## gelbergirl

Catch Me if You Can


----------



## scrpo83

The Invisible War


----------



## egak

Why Him?


----------



## egak

Valley Girl


----------



## Sunshine mama

can't remember. It was so long ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Little Ms. Sunshine. What a BEAUTIFUL movie. Thoroughly enjoyed it, can't believe I didn't come across it sooner!


I need to watch this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> Inception- I watched this movie many times and every time I come away feeling not smart enough to understand it’s complexity


Cuz it's........spoiler alert..... not real.
Maybe it's real. What do I know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jules 8 said:


> Ford V Ferrari


Did you like it? My kids want to watch this as a family night movie.


----------



## pukasonqo

Just finished watching McQueen


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Watching The Breakfast Club.....


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Cuz it's........spoiler alert..... not real.
> Maybe it's real. What do I know.


Lol I just want to know if he was living in reality at the end.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

The Warriors


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Contratiempo (The Invisible Guest). It was interesting and kept me guessing ‘til the end.


----------



## skyqueen

Harriet (Tubman)
Interesting, heroic, inspirational!


----------



## egak

The Edge of Seventeen followed by The Lucky One.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Berlin Calling


----------



## gelbergirl

Harriet


----------



## jules 8

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you like it? My kids want to watch this as a family night movie.


I loved this movie. I think it would be a great family night movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Good Liar


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Proximity


----------



## gelbergirl

Back to the Future Part 2


----------



## Soniaa

Watching Mary Poppins


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Inherit the Viper


----------



## skyqueen

No Way To Treat A Lady
Someone posted this movie a while ago. THANK YOU, whoever you are! I haven't enjoyed a movie this much in a long time!
An absolute hoot...Rod Steiger is perfection!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Way of the peaceful warrior - Re watched!


----------



## scrpo83

Sabrina (1995)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Postcard killings


----------



## djuna1

The Dark Knight


----------



## gelbergirl

Coach Carter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Looper - Re watched


----------



## whateve

The Devil Bat (1940, with Bela Lugosi)


----------



## skyqueen

Munich  2005


----------



## whateve

Konga (1961)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Unwedding Planner (Spanish)


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Remember with Christopher Plummer and Martin Landau. I just happened upon it, never heard of it when it came out in 2015. Fantastic movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Harriet


----------



## Soniaa

Watching one of my all time favorites Edward Scissorhands  Love everything from Tim Burton!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Christine - Re watched!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Hamilton! It was amazing!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Truman Show


----------



## skyqueen

Arsenic and Old Lace  1944


----------



## skyqueen

Hidden Figures   AGAIN...I needed inpiration


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The 'Burbs! Love this movie!


----------



## whateve

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes

One of my favorites.


----------



## rutabaga

Parasite


----------



## gelbergirl

EdTV


----------



## michellem

The Grinch (2018)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

i*bella said:


> Parasite


Did you like it?


----------



## rutabaga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you like it?



I did! It was a good mix of comedy/drama. I thought the ending was touching.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m a dork but Kissing Booth 2. I liked the cheesy dorky first one too!


----------



## skyqueen

The Mirror Crack'd
Murphy's Romance


----------



## whateve

Captains Courageous (1937)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ghosts of War


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Old Guard (2020)


----------



## BevS813

The Lodge


----------



## ap.

Palm Springs (on Hulu) with Andy Samberg and Cristin Milioti.  It was hilarious!


----------



## gelbergirl

An American Pickle


----------



## skyqueen

Richard Jewel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Once Were Warriors - Re watched


----------



## Monica_Davis

Overlord, Cloverfield Lane, Cloverfield Paradox (yup, I'm a big fan of these universe now).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wunderland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Infamous - Meh?


----------



## gelbergirl

Ghost


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Current War


----------



## scrpo83

John wick


----------



## gelbergirl

A Prairie Home Companion


----------



## michellem

The Goonies


----------



## skyqueen

To Catch A Thief
Charade
A Cary Grant night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Burden


----------



## gelbergirl

First Cow


----------



## skyqueen

Knowing
Next


----------



## egak

The Rewrite


----------



## gelbergirl

The Go Go's


----------



## jennlt

Extra Ordinary


----------



## scrpo83

John Wick 2
Looper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outback


----------



## whateve

Zombie Tidal Wave!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Mortal (2020)
The Report (2019)


----------



## makeupbyomar

To Live and Die in L.A. (1985)


----------



## skyqueen

makeupbyomar said:


> To Live and Die in L.A. (1985)


Great movie!


----------



## makeupbyomar

skyqueen said:


> Great movie!


Yeah it was! My first time seeing it.


----------



## Cams

Unhinged. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Grande Latte

I watched a cute movie called Yesterday. Beatles music and comedy.


----------



## skyqueen

Between lousy weather and free STARZ programming:
Bad Boys for Life
Charlie's Angels


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Capone


----------



## makeupbyomar

Tesla (2020)


----------



## canto bight

Brigsby Bear


----------



## djuna1

Black Panther


----------



## Spellbinder

equals! I love Christine


----------



## gelbergirl

Gelhorn & Hemingway


----------



## gelbergirl

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## Soniaa

Watching Mulan


----------



## Cams

Tenet


----------



## makeupbyomar

Stand Up Guys (2012)


----------



## gelbergirl

Mob Town


----------



## Miner's wife

Clue, based on the board game.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe (2009)


----------



## DearHaayet

Antebellum


----------



## skyqueen

Death on the Nile  1978


----------



## jules 8

Tenet


----------



## arnott

UP!  Crazy movie with talking Dogs, and I don't understand what happened to Carl at the end.


----------



## arnott

I,  Tonya!


----------



## gelbergirl

Fast Times LIVE - the table read


----------



## Luv2Shop1

7500 on Prime


----------



## coniglietta

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. Then I started to read the og comic.


----------



## skyqueen

The Invisible Man  2020


----------



## Tivo

Brightburn. If Superman grew up evil. Very odd.


----------



## arnott

Just finished watching Bohemian Rhapsody for the 2nd time, the first time being almost 2 years ago at the theatre! What a difference watching it the second time around when I know what's going on and understand everything. I knew all the songs played and was wondering why they played a non-Queen song (Super Freak) during the party scene. I also understood all the song references (You're my Best Friend, Spread Your Wings) and knew who was who! Although Paul Prenter was not recognizable without the moustache at the beginning. One part I didn't notice the first time around was Jim Beach turning up the volume at Live Aid so that Queen would be louder than everyone else!


----------



## gelbergirl

Cast Away


----------



## gelbergirl

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## michellem

Instant Family


----------



## coniglietta

Wounds on Netflix. It was...really weird and not as scary as I thought it would be.


----------



## skyqueen

Prince of Tides


----------



## sdkitty

Just Mercy with Michael P Jordan and Jamie Foxx....really made me think about the death penalty


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> Just Mercy with Michael P Jordan and Jamie Foxx....really made me think about the death penalty


HBO has a documentry on this...True Justice.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> HBO has a documentry on this...True Justice.


based on the same real life person?


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> based on the same real life person?


The attorney who helped him...very interesting.








						True Justice: Bryan Stevenson's Fight for Equality | Watch the Movie on HBO | HBO.com
					

Watch True Justice: Bryan Stevenson online at HBO.com. Stream on any device any time. Explore cast information, synopsis and more.




					www.hbo.com


----------



## makeupbyomar

In the Valley of Elah (2007)


----------



## skyqueen

Village of the Damned  1960
Can't beat those old sci-fi/horror movies


----------



## AntiqueShopper

The Muppets - my kids love them


----------



## whateve

Foul Play

Taps


----------



## skyqueen

Fatal Vision  1984
Still chilling!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Dog's Journey - Boss dog is back!! 


Finally able to watch a movie without falling asleep at the start!  It's been months......


----------



## coniglietta

True Lies


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Half Nelson


----------



## jules 8

The Shining


----------



## skyqueen

The Uninvited  2008
@lovlouisvuitton...creepy good!


----------



## makeupbyomar

A Higher Loyalty (2020)


----------



## IntheOcean

The Wolf Man (1941)

It was OK... but it didn't my expectations, unfortunately.


----------



## skyqueen

Ouija: Origin of Evil


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## djuna1

Rebecca (1940)


----------



## coniglietta

Predator


----------



## skyqueen

Jumping the Broom
I want the house, the view and all the furniture


----------



## sdkitty

Revolutionary Road with Kate Winslet and Leo Dicaprio from 2018....real downer


----------



## gelbergirl

A Very Brady Sequel
Cast Away


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Alive


----------



## elle-mo

Alive was good! If you liked that, 
watch 'Train to Busan'.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monos


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Follow Me


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Cats


----------



## apursenewbie

Queued for tonight: Basket Case (1982)

_A young man carrying a big basket that contains his extremely deformed Siamese-twin brother seeks vengeance on the doctors who separated them against their will._


----------



## Gimmethebag

The Borat sequel...


----------



## jules 8

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## whateve

The Hound of the Baskervilles (1959)


----------



## Grande Latte

Currently on TV: Hairspray.


----------



## skyqueen

Harper
The Drowning Pool
A fabulous Paul Newman kinda day!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hard Kill


----------



## makeupbyomar

Unhinged (2020)


----------



## IntheOcean

Casablanca (1942)

Loved it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

National Treasure...


----------



## coniglietta

Hellboy (2019)
I think the visual style and storytelling of the Guillermo del Toro ones are better.


----------



## Grande Latte

Dr. Sleep. Rebecca Ferguson is crazy brilliant in that role!


----------



## gelbergirl

Tower Heist


----------



## coniglietta

His House


----------



## michellem

Holidate on Netflix


----------



## Grande Latte

The Good Liar.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Apartment 1BR


----------



## k5ml3k

On The Rocks


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

The _Equalizer 2_ with Denzel Washington


----------



## arnott

Coco!


----------



## Grande Latte

The Soloist.


----------



## jules 8

Let Him Go


----------



## whateve

frenzy (1972)
Fear (1946)


----------



## coniglietta

Hellboy (2004)


----------



## Grande Latte

Last Christmas. Haven't seen a romantic comedy this good in such a long time. No spoilers.


----------



## Tinn3rz

The Incredibles. For. The. Hundredth. Time. (I have a two-year old)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Winter Kills (Jeff Bridges, 1979, odd movie!)
City Slickers
Starsky and Hutch


----------



## michellem

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## whateve

michellem said:


> Planes, Trains and Automobiles


We used to watch this every Thanksgiving. We didn't last year. I don't know if we will this year.


----------



## skyqueen

The Gentleman
Underwater


----------



## michellem

whateve said:


> We used to watch this every Thanksgiving. We didn't last year. I don't know if we will this year.


I watch it every year; it always makes me laugh. We definitely need all the laughs we can get this year!


----------



## jules 8

The Last Vermeer


----------



## michellem

The Grinch


----------



## whateve

Kiss Me Deadly


----------



## skyqueen

Murder on the Orient Express 1974
Death on the Nile 1978


----------



## coniglietta

Us


----------



## wilding

5th Borough.


----------



## skyqueen

The Holiday


----------



## sdkitty

Hustlers


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## sdkitty

Lovelace with amanda seyfried


----------



## gelbergirl

Legally Blond


----------



## whateve

Zero Hour! (1957)
It's the original inspiration for the movie Airplane! and hearing some of the same lines had us cracking up, even though this was supposed to be a serious movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Unfaithful
Tower Heist


----------



## wilding

Re-watched Apartment 407 and watching Beyond the Woods.


----------



## djuna1

Phantom Thread


----------



## skyqueen

A Woman Scorned  1992
Her Final Fury  1992
A Betty Broderick night


----------



## michellem

National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation


----------



## starrynite_87

Watched The Christmas Chronicles with my daughter and nephew


----------



## michellem

A Christmas Carol (2009)


----------



## whateve

A bunch of old Laurel and Hardy shorts
Larceny, Inc. - 1942, I love this movie and watch it every time they show it on TCM.


----------



## Grande Latte

Parasite. 2 thumbs up.
Gives me nightmares. Modern Hitchcock movie on steroids.


----------



## michellem

Home Alone


----------



## skyqueen

Dracula  1979
I also saw this on Broadway with Frank Langella


----------



## Sterntalerli

The Devil wears Prada. I love Anne Hathaway.


----------



## IntheOcean

He Never Died 

Highly recommend if you're a fan of indie horror, comedy, drama, punk rock, or Henry Rollins.


----------



## gelbergirl

Let Them All Talk


----------



## skyqueen

IntheOcean said:


> He Never Died
> 
> Highly recommend if you're a fan of indie horror, comedy, drama, punk rock, or Henry Rollins.


Found it on NetFlix...looks good, especially if I'm snowed-in. Thanks!
@lovlouisvuitton...might be one for you, too!


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## skyqueen

IntheOcean said:


> He Never Died
> 
> Highly recommend if you're a fan of indie horror, comedy, drama, punk rock, or Henry Rollins.


I liked it...quirky!


----------



## skyqueen

The Towering Inferno  1974
Can't beat a McQueen/Newman combo


----------



## CanuckBagLover

michellem said:


> National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation


Just watched it too! Still funny after all these years.  Just what I needed for these times (I'm in a lockdown area).


----------



## skyqueen

...And Justice For All 
Scrooged


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Found it on NetFlix...looks good, especially if I'm snowed-in. Thanks!
> @lovlouisvuitton...might be one for you, too!



Thank you @skyqueen I'll check it out! 

-----------------------


Tenet


----------



## michellem

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just watched it too! Still funny after all these years.  Just what I needed for these times (I'm in a lockdown area).


Couldn’t agree more! Stay well!


----------



## Grande Latte

Escape from Pretoria.


----------



## skyqueen

The Bishop’s Wife 1947 
The People Under The Stairs


----------



## makeupbyomar

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story (2016)


----------



## indiaink

Die Hard


----------



## michellem

Had a Christmas movie marathon to get us in the Christmas spirit...
Bad Mom’s Christmas
It’s a Wonderful Life
Surviving Christmas
Home Alone
Office Christmas Party


----------



## coniglietta

Lord of the Rings The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Love Actually (first time seeing it all the way through!)


----------



## Grande Latte

Hugo.


----------



## michellem

Elf
Four Christmases
The Star


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Into the Woods


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Midnight Sky on Netflix


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wonder Woman 1984

Not bad, a little long though


----------



## skyqueen

Die Hard
Die Hard 2
Die Hard With a Vengeance
I'm Die Harded out for the year!


----------



## michellem

Soul


----------



## lucydee

Wonder Woman WW84


----------



## IntheOcean

Man on Fire
Didn't like the jumpy cinematography, but the movie itself was really good. Great cast, too.



skyqueen said:


> Die Hard
> Die Hard 2
> Die Hard With a Vengeance
> I'm Die Harded out for the year!


Well, it's Christmastime, innit??  Come to think of it, Renny Harlin's Long Kiss Goodnight is set around Christmas too. Great action movie, haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## skyqueen

IntheOcean said:


> Man on Fire
> Didn't like the jumpy cinematography, but the movie itself was really good. Great cast, too.
> 
> 
> Well, it's Christmastime, innit??  Come to think of it, Renny Harlin's Long Kiss Goodnight is set around Christmas too. Great action movie, haven't seen it in ages.


LOL! The neverending question...is Die Hard a Christmas movie? I say...YESSSSSSSSS!!! 
Loved Long Kiss Goodnight, too!


----------



## anthrosphere

I just watched Pixar's Coco. Why the heck did I not see it sooner? So good. Made me cry. Such a beautiful movie and incredible soundtrack. Loved it loved it!!


----------



## skyqueen

That's Entertainment 1, 2 and 3...great way to start 2021!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Honest Thief....


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Wonder Woman 1984
> 
> Not bad, a little long though



I was really turned off when I saw the length of this film.
I started it and have to finish it.
Enjoyed that opening . . .


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> I was really turned off when I saw the length of this film.
> I started it and have to finish it.
> Enjoyed that opening . . .


The opening was good! I personally preferred the first stand alone WW movie more. This one was ok. I heard they are working on WW3.


----------



## canto bight

Brigsby Bear and Soul.  I think I will carry both with me for a long time.


----------



## bisbee

We watched the Bee Gees documentary.  It was excellent!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Avengers: Endgame again. Still love that Thor got fat and bloated


----------



## lucydee

Just finished "The Bee Gees; How to mend a broken heart"  
I loved it!  I learned so much I did not know about the brothers and I have always loved their music.  Brought back wonderful memories for me and my husband.  If you like The Bee Gees music, this is a must to see.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Avengers: Endgame again. Still love that Thor got fat and bloated


I did too a few days ago!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I did too a few days ago!!!


Captain Marvel is being aired on Sunday!!! I can't wait as I haven't seen it


----------



## coniglietta

Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## skyqueen

The Last of Sheila  1973


----------



## gelbergirl

WW84


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Uncle Peckerhead


----------



## jules 8

WW84


----------



## coniglietta

Mallrats


----------



## makeupbyomar

Glengarry Glen Ross (1992)


----------



## skyqueen

Murder by Death  1976


----------



## coniglietta

Bridget Jones's Diary the edge of reason


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Midnight Sky (2020)


----------



## coniglietta

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## coniglietta

Bridget Jones's Baby


----------



## makeupbyomar

WW84 (2020)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Soul (2020)


----------



## jules 8

News of the World


----------



## makeupbyomar

News of the World (2020)


----------



## coniglietta

Call Me By Your Name


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Hounds - WOW! What an ending! Never did I see that coming!


----------



## Grande Latte

Bombshell. 
About sexual harassment at FOX. I couldn't sleep afterwards.


----------



## coniglietta

Prince of Egypt


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The White Tiger on Netflix - Really good!


----------



## rutabaga

Salt-n-Pepa


----------



## Luv n bags

Dead To Me


----------



## coniglietta

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## karenburton1305

Bridget Jones' Diary! I'm going through that phase where you rewatch really comfy rom-com movies because my brain can't cope with others!


----------



## lucydee

Homefront with Jason Statham.  It was very good!


----------



## starrynite_87

Alabama Snake on HBO Max


----------



## lucydee

The Little Things on HBO Max.  Rami Malek, Denzel Washington, Jared Leto.
Good movie but a little slow in the beginning then it picks up.


----------



## coniglietta

Rio


----------



## coniglietta

karenburton1305 said:


> Bridget Jones' Diary! I'm going through that phase where you rewatch really comfy rom-com movies because my brain can't cope with others!



I watched the Bridget Jones trilogy the past few weeks because I've been stressed out from work. It was fun and a great way to distract myself.


----------



## gelbergirl

Miss Congeniality


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Craft: Legacy


----------



## skyqueen

Don't Let Go
Blow Out
Oh, God!


----------



## lucydee

10×10 movie with Luke Evans on amazon prime.
Excellent.
The Resident with Jeffrey Dean Morgan and Hillary Swank.
Excellent! On Amazon Prime.


----------



## Swanky

Unhinged


----------



## gelbergirl

Harriet
Shallow Hal


----------



## whateve

The Yearling (1946)

Auntie Mame (1958)
Still one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## jules 8

Queen and Slim


----------



## michellem

Like a Boss


----------



## Grande Latte

Four Weddings and A Funeral. Still refreshing after all these years.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

One Night in Miami - very good - great performances


----------



## skyqueen

The Legend of Lizzy Borden  1975
Interesting take on the murders!
Sins of the Mother


----------



## lulilu

The Little Things with Denzel.


----------



## gelbergirl

Locked Down
Harriet
Working Girl


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> The Little Things with Denzel.


How is the movie? Worth watching?


----------



## whateve

A 50s movie named "I Married a Woman." A pregnant woman said she was drinking for two.


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> How is the movie? Worth watching?



I love Denzel, so I enjoyed it.


----------



## msmith.mark1979

titanic


----------



## skyqueen

Hello, My Name is Doris


----------



## IntheOcean

There Will Be Blood

Great film, the runtime is 2h40min, but honestly, I wouldn't have minded it if it were longer. 



skyqueen said:


> Hello, My Name is Doris


Sally Field did an amazing job, as usual! Loved her on Brothers & Sisters, and this movie was totally worth the watch.


----------



## gelbergirl

Nomadland


----------



## BevS813

Mortal (interesting take in Norway’s version of Thor)


----------



## lucydee

I  Care Alot with Rosamund Pike, Pete Dinklage, Dianne Wiest on Netflix
Excellent Movie!


----------



## Grande Latte

The Goldfinch. Highly entertaining, highly recommend!


----------



## rutabaga

One Night in Miami


----------



## gelbergirl

Coming To America 2


----------



## whateve

gelbergirl said:


> Coming To America 2


How was it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mulan


----------



## gelbergirl

whateve said:


> How was it?



so good, exceeded my expectations, laughed, saw some old friends and traveled to Queens and Zamunda


----------



## michellem

Soul


----------



## LavenderIce

Coming 2 America


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Judas and the Black Messiah


----------



## michellem

Cars


----------



## skyqueen

Undertaking Betty  2006
Delightful!


----------



## whateve

Splendor in the Grass
Guys and Dolls


----------



## skyqueen

Hidden Figures...again
So inspirational!


----------



## limom

Les hommes libres. Free men.
Good story. and ....
:


----------



## canto bight

Cherry


----------



## Tivo

Zack Snyder’s Justice League, and it was 4 hours long but every minute was amazing


----------



## coniglietta

Raya and the Last Dragon


----------



## jules 8

The Courier


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zack Snyder Justice League It was fantastic and didn't feel like a 4 hour movie at all!


----------



## whateve

Tiger Bay with Hayley Mills


----------



## gelbergirl

Land


----------



## Grande Latte

Blackbird. It was INTENSE. You could tell it was a very good play and everyone had fantastic acting skills. But intense.


----------



## teaparties

I Care A Lot


----------



## gelbergirl

Promising Young Woman


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Nomadland. Frances McDormand does an amazing performance but the story line is very sad and depressing.  The actual "nomads" in the movie became that way because of losses in their life, not to pursue exciting adventures driving around the country in an RV.  
It has won many awards and mostly positive reviews, so the professional critics enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

I am trying to see the Oscar-nominated Best Picture movies.
There are only 8, but since I don't have all the streaming services it'll only be a couple.
But that's OK.


----------



## jules 8

Nobody


----------



## Grande Latte

Tesla.


----------



## whateve

The FBI Story (1959)
Anchors Aweigh (1945)


----------



## lulilu

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Nomadland. Frances McDormand does an amazing performance but the story line is very sad and depressing.  The actual "nomads" in the movie became that way because of losses in their life, not to pursue exciting adventures driving around the country in an RV.
> It has won many awards and mostly positive reviews, so the professional critics enjoyed it.


I love Frances McDormand (remember 3 Billboards?) and was looking forward to this movie.  I only watched about half -- too sad and depressing, which is not what I need in my life at the moment.  I don't mind sad stuff but there was something about this that really got me.


----------



## skyqueen

Back Street   1961
Sometimes you just crave a good, old fashioned, soap opera


----------



## limom

Gainsbourg
well done biopic


----------



## SoCalGal2016

lulilu said:


> I love Frances McDormand (remember 3 Billboards?) and was looking forward to this movie.  I only watched about half -- too sad and depressing, which is not what I need in my life at the moment.  I don't mind sad stuff but there was something about this that really got me.



Agree. I don't mind sad stuff either but this one was dark in every way, from storyline to the cinematography.


----------



## whateve

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## SoCalGal2016

CanuckBagLover said:


> The White Tiger on Netflix - Really good!



I just finished The White Tiger, found it similar story to Parasite (culture clash between the rich & poor). The storyline was entertaining but I'm not a huge fan of so many subtitles and dialogue that was difficult to understand in some parts.  The big surprise was the performance by Mrs. Nick Jonas (Priyanka Chopra) basically playing a version of herself - a rich party girl named Pinkey - not exactly a stretch but she was fun to watch.


----------



## jules 8

Godzilla  vs. Kong


----------



## gelbergirl

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Agree. I don't mind sad stuff either but this one was dark in every way, from storyline to the cinematography.





lulilu said:


> I love Frances McDormand (remember 3 Billboards?) and was looking forward to this movie.  I only watched about half -- too sad and depressing, which is not what I need in my life at the moment.  I don't mind sad stuff but there was something about this that really got me.



interesting... I saw that she found little surprises along the way of this journey but yeah I see what you’re saying, in total the reason for her Nomadic way was depressing


----------



## Grande Latte

Bad Education. 
..........What a story.
..........Hugh Jackman was incredible in it (both perverse and brilliant).


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> Bad Education.
> ..........What a story.
> ..........Hugh Jackman was incredible in it (both perverse and brilliant).


his accent was very convincing.
The story is true, and it is still going on, in many school districts


----------



## gelbergirl

Swingers


----------



## whateve

Hope and Glory 1987
Misfits 1961


----------



## skyqueen

The Wolf of Snow Hollow
Quirky but good!


----------



## coniglietta

Secret life of pets 2


----------



## IntheOcean

Le Magnifique

I'd realized I can't remember properly watching any Jean-Paul Belmondo film, so I've been rectifying that mistake this month. So far I've watched seven of his films, and I must say, he's truly amazing!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Freaked with Vince Vaughn...not nearly as entertaining as it could've been!


----------



## whateve

Mighty Joe Young (the original)


----------



## limom

Numéro une.


----------



## gelbergirl

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Ready or Not - modern American Gothic comedy bloodfest, we liked it.


----------



## skyqueen

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Freaked with Vince Vaughn...not nearly as entertaining as it could've been!


Boo...this looked so good!


----------



## skyqueen

Frequency  2000


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone- my son finished the first book and we watched the movie


----------



## skyqueen

Copycat  1995
Host


----------



## stephci

I care a lot -- so good!


----------



## gelbergirl

Godfather part 2
The Debt


----------



## coniglietta

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fury


----------



## whateve

She Done His Wrong (1933)
Anne of Green Gables (1934)
The Umbrellas of Cherbourg (1964)
Umberto D. (1952)
The West Point Story (1950)


----------



## VSUVUS

Bridesmaids!  simply had to for its 10 year anniversary


----------



## whateve

Gambit


----------



## slytheringirl

I just watched both Death Day movies. I enjoyed both, but of course I liked the first one better. While I'm such a baby (for lack of a better nicer word)  when it comes to horror movies, I recently discovered that I like horror comedies (emphasis on comedy).


----------



## gelbergirl

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## mzbaglady1

Seduced inside the NXVIM cult. Certain words, phrases would have sent me running from this place. I remember when this scandal hit the media. The branding of this guys initials on females bodies is just crazy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Beverly Hills Cop.....


----------



## lucydee

Live By Night on HBO MAX.
It was very good.  Enjoyed it very much and seeing so many talented actors in this movie.
Sienna Miller, Ben Affleck, Zoe Saldana, Chris Cooper, Elle Fanning and so many others.


----------



## RTA

Ready Player One.


----------



## limom

2046. Sucker for Tony


----------



## skyqueen

Malice  1993
A THIN Alec Baldwin!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> his accent was very convincing.
> The story is true, and it is still going on, in many school districts


would you characterize this as a serious drama?  Looking for something I can watch with DH and he prefers comedy.....I know Ray Romano is in this but probably not a comedy


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onward- family movie day on Mother’s Day


----------



## skyqueen

Greenland


----------



## jules 8

Man of Wrath...I love a good  action movie


----------



## VSUVUS

Wine Country, while drinking wine of course, then a sing along to Pitch Perfect lol


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> would you characterize this as a serious drama?  Looking for something I can watch with DH and he prefers comedy.....I know Ray Romano is in this but probably not a comedy


It is a dark comedy, imho.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> It is a dark comedy, imho.


thanks


----------



## wantitneedit

The Personal History of David Copperfield. Loved it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Authors Anonymous ... super cute.


----------



## BevS813

Oxygen (French dubbed movie)...husband and I enjoyed it


----------



## limom

BevS813 said:


> Oxygen (French dubbed movie)...husband and I enjoyed it


Did it get boring?
Was It anxiety inducing?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

John Wick : Chapter 2 - loved it! (and not just because Ian McShane was in it )


----------



## BevS813

limom said:


> Did it get boring?
> Was It anxiety inducing?


No, it was entertaining from the beginning to end!


----------



## limom

BevS813 said:


> No, it was entertaining from the beginning to end!


Thanks on my queue, now


----------



## Addicted to bags

Florence Foster Jenkins. An usual movie but likable.


----------



## IntheOcean

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931).
Wonderful visual effects for its time, and of course the acting and the story itself are superb.



Addicted to bags said:


> Florence Foster Jenkins. An usual movie but likable.


Loved it! Funny and very well-made.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tina - Absolutely BRILLANT movie _slash_ doco!!     And what a Legend and Legacy Tina has left behind!


----------



## gelbergirl

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatching Old Guard (an action flick) on Netflix with Charlize Theron (I love her)

Saw Hustle with Anne Hathaway & Rebel Wilson, a remake of Dirty Rotten Scoundrels. The Michael Cain & Steve Martin version is much better.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Shining...here's Johnny! I'd forgotten how campy Jack is in this movie! LOL


----------



## limom

The brothers Bloom.


----------



## justwatchin

Rewatched Sicario


----------



## skyqueen

Let Them All Talk
OT but...I saw a banner on HBO stating you receive free HBOMax if you subscribe to regular HBO. All this time I thought I had to pay extra. Just had to sign up, enter a code, click on my cable carrier and it's done. Have I had it all this time? I feel like a damn fool!


----------



## Tivo

justwatchin said:


> Rewatched Sicario


I love love love that movie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

skyqueen said:


> Let Them All Talk
> OT but...I saw a banner on HBO stating you receive free HBOMax if you subscribe to regular HBO. All this time I thought I had to pay extra. Just had to sign up, enter a code, click on my cable carrier and it's done. Have I had it all this time? I feel like a damn fool!


Same thing happened to me.I’ve had HBO for a long time and went to find out how I could get Max and found out I already had it!


----------



## skyqueen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Same thing happened to me.I’ve had HBO for a long time and went to find out how I could get Max and found out I already had it!


Thank God...I'm blaming COVID for this!


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Woman in the Window (2021)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

JURASSIC PARK 3


----------



## Addicted to bags

Judy with Rene Zwelleger. What a tragic life Judy Garland had.


----------



## skyqueen

Wonder Woman 1984
Justice League  2021


----------



## floatinglili

Ray (the Ray Charles story). Absolutely love this film and hubby and I have watched this film many times.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Burbs
The Birds


----------



## michellem

Coming 2 America


----------



## jules 8

Cruella


----------



## Addicted to bags

jules 8 said:


> Cruella


How was it?


----------



## jules 8

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it?


My adult daughter and I really enjoyed it


----------



## Addicted to bags

jules 8 said:


> My adult daughter and I really enjoyed it


Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

The Little Things with Denzel Washington, Rami Malek and Jared Leto. 

Don't know why this movie got such mediocre ratings and reviews. I liked it. Good score, too.


----------



## pursekitten

Cruella! What a fashion-packed, saucy movie. Emma Stone and Emma Thompson are fabulous! Loved every moment.


----------



## limom

IntheOcean said:


> The Little Things with Denzel Washington, Rami Malek and Jared Leto.
> 
> Don't know why this movie got such mediocre ratings and reviews. I liked it. Good score, too.


Same here. The last scene so good.
I suspect it was too slow for some.
I loved, loved, loved the cinematography as well.
Denzel was filming by me, he Is still fine as heck. In a Senior citizen kind of way



floatinglili said:


> Ray (the Ray Charles story). Absolutely love this film and hubby and I have watched this film many times.


Same here, one of my very favorite bio of all time.


----------



## bagsforme

Promising Young Woman.  Wow!  Its been a long time I wanted to watch the same movie again.  Oscars all around.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Same here. The last scene so good.
> I suspect it was too slow for some.
> I loved, loved, loved the cinematography as well.
> Denzel was filming by me, he Is still fine as heck. In a Senior citizen kind of way
> 
> 
> Same here, one of my very favorite bio of all time.


I LOVE DENZEL! One of my favorites...still gorgeous and always gives a good performance. Never hear any nasty gossip, either!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I LOVE DENZEL! One of my favorites...still gorgeous and always gives a good performance. Never hear any nasty gossip, either!


I heard plenty.
If you are blonde, you have a chance 
Fantastic actor. I stan


----------



## IntheOcean

limom said:


> Same here. The last scene so good.
> I suspect it was too slow for some.
> I loved, loved, loved the cinematography as well.
> Denzel was filming by me, he Is still fine as heck. In a Senior citizen kind of way


Right, forgot to mention the cinematography, but yes, absolutely. Denzel Washington's great, watched Fences a couple of months ago with him and Viola Davies (love her!). Amazing film.


----------



## coniglietta

Midsommar


----------



## coniglietta

Velvet Goldmine


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Let Them All Talk
> OT but...I saw a banner on HBO stating you receive free HBOMax if you subscribe to regular HBO. All this time I thought I had to pay extra. Just had to sign up, enter a code, click on my cable carrier and it's done. Have I had it all this time? I feel like a damn fool!


Took us a while to figure out too!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Major league 2…my hubby’s pick!!


----------



## Tivo

Cruella. Loved it!


----------



## makeupbyomar

IntheOcean said:


> The Little Things with Denzel Washington, Rami Malek and Jared Leto.
> 
> Don't know why this movie got such mediocre ratings and reviews. I liked it. Good score, too.



I thought that was a great film as well.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Lie (2018)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Ghostbusters!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> his accent was very convincing.
> The story is true, and it is still going on, in many school districts


finally watched this....good movie.  Ray Romano was excellent in his small role.  Hugh Jackman was good but I didn't really think he nailed the NY accent.  Shocking that the real life guy could still get his large pension after all that.


----------



## skyqueen

Conjuring...The Devil Made Me Do It


----------



## jules 8

The Quite  Place 2


----------



## wantitneedit

Batman vs Superman - Dawn of Justice. Enjoyed it as I was looking for fluff this weekend and didn't watch it when it was released.  Zack Snyder's Justice League.  Boy, am I glad I was able to watch this at home and not at the cinemas. What a marathon of a movie but still, really enjoyed it.


​


----------



## mzbaglady1

Joker. Joaquin Phoenix took mental illness to a level that is very, very frightening. He did a interview and said the ballet dance scene in this move was not scripted. I know I should not laugh when he was performing in the children's hospital. Did he kill the therapist at the end of the movie? He left bloody footprints on the floor.


----------



## wilding

I'm just settled down to watch A stone in the water.


----------



## coniglietta

Paprika


----------



## skyqueen

Judgement at Nuremberg  1961


----------



## coniglietta

Days of Being Wild


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Send Me No Flowers (Doris Day, Rock Hudson & Tony Randall) Super cute, love this movie!


----------



## skyqueen

The Upside of Anger  2005
Costner was very good!


----------



## jules 8

Peter Rabbit 2


----------



## makeupbyomar

Boss Level (2021)


----------



## rutabaga

The Handmaiden. Not for the faint of heart


----------



## coniglietta

Little Dragon Girl


----------



## 336

Conjuring


----------



## Coco.lover

In the heights it was meh


----------



## coniglietta

War of the Roses


----------



## whateve

Riders of Justice


----------



## limom

Le pacte. (2018) Cute story about two French medical students.








						The Freshmen | Le Pacte
					

Antoine is about to start his first year of medical school… for the third time. Benjamin, just out of high school, will make his first try. He soon realizes it’s not exactly a walk in the park… In a fiercely competitive environment, with nights dedicated to hard studying rather than hard...



					le-pacte.com


----------



## wantitneedit

Game Night and The Royal Tenenbaums.  Enjoyed both!


----------



## limom

Chocolat (1988) silly romance movie about forbidden love. Cringy at time, did not age well at all.


----------



## skyqueen

Fatale
Fatal Attraction meet Strangers on a Train


----------



## skyqueen

A Call to Spy


----------



## jules 8

The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard


----------



## skyqueen

Absense of Malice
Great movie, and of course...Paul Newman


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard


I saw the trailer...looks good!


----------



## sdkitty

Cruella


----------



## Addicted to bags

jules 8 said:


> The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard


Was it as good as the first one?


----------



## whateve

Topkapi


----------



## michellem

Luca


----------



## skyqueen

The Little Things
I thought it was pretty good and who can complain when my boyfriend Denzel Washington stars


----------



## jyyanks

My Cousin Vinny - always makes me laugh!


----------



## elle-mo

Animal Kingdom, love Ellen Barkin.


----------



## jules 8

Addicted to bags said:


> Was it as good as the first one?


Yes, it was really funny


----------



## jules 8

skyqueen said:


> I saw the trailer...looks good!


It was good, very humorous


----------



## rutabaga

Promising Young Woman


----------



## skyqueen

elle-mo said:


> Animal Kingdom, love Ellen Barkin.


Watch the movie with Ben Mendelsohn and Jacki Weaver (2010)...chilling!


----------



## whateve

Orlando


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Take Her She's Mine
Jurassic World


----------



## whateve

Teen-age Crime Wave
Stakeout on Dope Street


----------



## jules 8

Fast and Furious 9


----------



## michellem

Princess and the Frog


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Thrill of It All
Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## skyqueen

The Celluloid Closet


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Moon


----------



## whateve

Blossoms in the Dust 1941
Lost Boundaries 1949


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Ice Road (Netflix - Liam Neeson)


----------



## limom

Caroline Cherie.1953. Light French comedy. Delightful.


----------



## limom

This French movie








						L'autre côté de la mer (1997)
					

L'autre côté de la mer (1997) - Information about world releases, international titles and film distribution.




					www.fulltv.tv


----------



## whateve

The Trouble with Angels. I loved this movie as a child. It's interesting to see it again. Gypsy Rose Lee plays a teacher at the convent; I wonder if this was some kind of inside joke, since she was a stripper. Also Rosalind Russell plays Mother Superior and she played Gypsy Rose Lee's mother in the movie Gypsy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

"The Best of Enemies" on Netflix.  It would be easy to say this is just another "white savior" movie, but the performances are outstanding and it's a true story.  Taraji P. Henson as Ann Atwater is amazing.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Tomorrow War (2021)


----------



## jules 8

Boss Baby 2...it was cute


----------



## skyqueen

Let Him Go


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

skyqueen said:


> Let Him Go


I saw this movie....


----------



## whateve

The Music Man

I love this every time I see it! One of the best musicals ever made. Robert Preston is wonderful and I love seeing little Ronnie Howard.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Beverly Hills cop......


----------



## whateve

Death of a Scoundrel (1956)


----------



## skyqueen

Obsession  1976


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Obsession  1976


Good to know! I've got it on the dvr!


----------



## limom

whateve said:


> Good to know! I've got it on the dvr!


Is there a bad De Palma?


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Is there a bad De Palma?


Bonfire of the Vanities  1990  
Excellent documentry, on Showtime, about how he approaches movie making.








						De Palma | SHOWTIME
					

De Palma on SHOWTIME - Filmmaker Brian De Palma discusses his decades-spanning career.




					www.sho.com


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Bonfire of the Vanities  1990
> Excellent documentry, on Showtime, about how he approaches movie making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Palma | SHOWTIME
> 
> 
> De Palma on SHOWTIME - Filmmaker Brian De Palma discusses his decades-spanning career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sho.com


I still enjoyed the storytelling although it was off brand for him.
I am watching this doc ASAP!
thanks for the recommendation


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> I still enjoyed the storytelling although it was off brand for him.
> I am watching this doc ASAP!
> thanks for the recommendation


Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Croods  2


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Bonfire of the Vanities  1990
> Excellent documentry, on Showtime, about how he approaches movie making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Palma | SHOWTIME
> 
> 
> De Palma on SHOWTIME - Filmmaker Brian De Palma discusses his decades-spanning career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sho.com


I'll be watching that one next.


----------



## limom

Quirky and lol funny!








						Me, Myself and Mum (2013) - IMDb
					

Me, Myself and Mum: Directed by Guillaume Gallienne. With Guillaume Gallienne, André Marcon, Françoise Fabian, Nanou Garcia. A young man named Guillaume finds out that own personality is not such a simple thing.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## whateve

Elevator to the Gallows

It was wonderful!


----------



## coniglietta

The Terminator


----------



## whateve

A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## jules 8

Blackwidow


----------



## Addicted to bags

jules 8 said:


> Blackwidow


Was it good? I love the Avengers franchise.


----------



## jules 8

Addicted to bags said:


> Was it good? I love the Avengers franchise.


Yes, it was really good, but my daughter and I love all things Marvel


----------



## coniglietta

Doom


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> Was it good? I love the Avengers franchise.


I thought it was amazing. Love Florence Pugh’s performance.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Watch the movie with Ben Mendelsohn and Jacki Weaver (2010)...chilling!


Animal Kingdom series was based on a movie?


----------



## whateve

The Tomorrow War


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> Animal Kingdom series was based on a movie?


Yup and it’s good!


----------



## michellem

Inspector Gadget with my 8 year old


----------



## skyqueen

Freaky
A good old fashioned "slasher" movie. Vince Vaughn was both funny and incredibly creepy!


----------



## jules 8

Snake Eyes


----------



## michellem

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## whateve

Hollow Triumph (1948) great noir!
Pocketful of Miracles (1961)


----------



## jules 8

Old


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Last night I watched *Rafter Romance* (1933) a cute Ginger Rogers movie. 

Been making my way through my TCM watchlist and had already see RR but felt like watching again when I saw it was on!


----------



## skyqueen

Anne of the Thousand Days


----------



## makeupbyomar

A Quiet Place: Part II (2020)


----------



## skyqueen

Munich 2005


----------



## wantitneedit

The Judge - Robert Downey Jr and Robert Duvall.  Predictable in parts but not bad.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

The Falcon in Mexico (1944)
^ slowly making my way through the series as they air on TCM, haha!


----------



## whateve

Closet_Fashion said:


> The Falcon in Mexico (1944)
> ^ slowly making my way through the series as they air on TCM, haha!


I think I've seen them all. George Sanders and Tom Conway are brothers that are so much alike, they can play the exact same role.


----------



## michellem

Iron Man


----------



## Closet_Fashion

whateve said:


> I think I've seen them all. George Sanders and Tom Conway are brothers that are so much alike, they can play the exact same role.


I think I've only seen 6 of the 13, haha! There are 2 more on TCM right now, hopefully the rest come on eventually. (I have only seen 1 of the George Sanders ones)


----------



## coniglietta

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jolt with Kate Beckinsale on Prime


----------



## Closet_Fashion

skyqueen said:


> Anne of the Thousand Days



^ Just watched this today! 

And also The Falcon's Adventure.  

Not sure what I'll watch tonight...trying to fix Netflix on our RokuTV at the moment


----------



## Hurrem1001

Inglorious Basterds (yet again!)


----------



## Cornflower Blue

The Kid Detective. Understated but we liked it. A lot of Scorcese and maybe David Lynch in the camerawork. I like that sort of thing...


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Sailor Moon Eternal: Part 1 
(started Part 2 but then my husband came upstairs and distracted me and now its too late to finish...tomorrow!!)

So late in watching it because I've been consumed by my never-ending TCM watchlist! Gotta watch them before they expire, haha!


----------



## whateve

Wuthering Heights (1939)
The Picture of Dorian Gray (1945)


----------



## michellem

Iron Man 2


----------



## jules 8

Free Guy


----------



## Vlad

F9 and it was absolute garbage.


----------



## whateve

Miracle in the Rain (1956)


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Barbarella (1968)


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> Free Guy


Was it good?


----------



## Closet_Fashion

The China Syndrome (1979)
^ surprisingly good, wasn't sure I would like it but since it starred Jane Fonda, Jack Lemmon and Michael Douglas I gave it a try


----------



## whateve

Closet_Fashion said:


> The China Syndrome (1979)
> ^ surprisingly good, wasn't sure I would like it but since it starred Jane Fonda, Jack Lemmon and Michael Douglas I gave it a try


I remember seeing that at the movie theater. Surprisingly around the same time, 3 mile island had a nuclear accident. It was like life imitating art.


----------



## whateve

Lolita


----------



## whateve

Arabesque


----------



## TC1

A Quiet Place, part 2. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Captain America: Civil War
(after a bit of a break my husband and I are continuing our Marvel movie rewatch in chronological order, woo!) 

Watching _Black Widow _by myself right now because he doesn't want to rewatch it so soon after our first viewing, haha!


----------



## michellem

Princess and the Frog


----------



## whateve

The Stratton Story (1949)

Never Say Goodbye (1946)


----------



## coniglietta

The Suicide Squad


----------



## michellem

Wreck it Ralph


----------



## wantitneedit

Jolt - Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## wantitneedit

The Ridiculous 6 - Adam Sandler. Typical Sandler movie, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## skybluesky

Space Jam (the new one).


----------



## whateve

Rebel Without a Cause

Desk Set


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Confidential Agent (1945)

Western Union (1941)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Black Widow (2021)


----------



## Grande Latte

The Witches starring Anne Hathaway! It's brilliant!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Big Lebowski
Synchronic


----------



## skyqueen

Collateral 2004
Terrific!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Grande Latte said:


> The Witches starring Anne Hathaway! It's brilliant!


I haven't seen this yet but I heard Anne Hathaway is excellent.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cruella on Disney + ... loved it!


----------



## jules 8

The Protege


----------



## Grande Latte

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't seen this yet but I heard Anne Hathaway is excellent.



She was INCREDIBLE in it. I loved the storyline as much as I loved Anne's acting. She went all out and was hilarious as hell.


----------



## CaviarChanel

The Protege !  Maggie Q   love the scenes with Michael Keaton .. funny at times.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Cruella, FANTASTIC


----------



## arnott

Shang-Chi.  Don't know why they were speaking Mandarin when people in Macau speak Cantonese!  My Dad is from Macau and had to read the subtitles!


----------



## Yuki85

Shang Chi and the legend of the ten rings!!! Love love love!


----------



## Naminé

Luca. It was... okay. But the visuals, voice acting and soundtrack were beautiful. The colors and the details (especially on the clothing) were breathtaking. It makes me want to live in that world.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Shang chi! One of the best Marvel movies!


----------



## coniglietta

Red Road


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Shang Chi: It was good, but not the best Marvel movie.Tony Leung stole the show! 
Malignant: It was so bad, it was funny! I expected more from James Wan.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Voyeurs on Amazon...terrible ending. Unbelievable all the way through Skip it!


----------



## jules 8

Shang Chi
The Card Counter


----------



## michellem

The Addams Family (2019)


----------



## Grande Latte

Gran Torino. Wow. It was a very good movie.


----------



## lucydee

jules 8 said:


> The Protege


Protege is a good movie! I love Michael Keaton and was very pleasantly surprised he had great chemistry with Maggie Q. Also loved Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## lucydee

CaviarChanel said:


> The Protege !  Maggie Q   love the scenes with Michael Keaton .. funny at times.


I loved the chemistry between these two.  I have always loved Michael Keaton and thought he did great with Maggie Q.  Loved Samuel L. Jackson too.


----------



## jules 8

Queenpins


----------



## michellem

Lego Movie


----------



## coniglietta

Finally watched Tenet


----------



## IntheOcean

Finally watched The Omen. I really enjoyed it - great story, great actors. Then I watched the sequel and it turned out to be... meh.


----------



## VSUVUS

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings

huge Marvel movie fan here


----------



## michellem

Night at the Museum: Battle at the Smithsonian


----------



## skyqueen

Promising Young Woman


----------



## jules 8

Venom: Let There Be Carnage
Dune (1984)


----------



## Naminé

Watched the Avengers: Infinity War & Endgame back-to-back. I cried way too much in the end of both films.  But they are so good.

I loved all the Avengers movies. Can't wait to catch up on the spinoffs and solo movies now. I wish Disney+ had Far From Home, though. That movie was super funny.


----------



## skyqueen

Practical Magic


----------



## michellem

The Addams Family (1991)


----------



## jules 8

James Bond: No Time to Die


----------



## Addicted to bags

jules 8 said:


> James Bond: No Time to Die


Was it good? I love Bond


----------



## luvprada

The Guilty


----------



## loves

Thangam on Netflix


----------



## jules 8

Addicted to bags said:


> Was it good? I love Bond


Yes, it was really good...but it was almost 3hrs. Long, so prepare your bladder before watching it


----------



## skyqueen

jules 8 said:


> James Bond: No Time to Die


Good? 
Sorry...didn't see your reply


----------



## sdkitty

jules 8 said:


> Yes, it was really good...but it was almost 3hrs. Long, so prepare your bladder before watching it


I won't do three hour movies and have a hard time understanding why this type of movie would run that long


----------



## skyqueen

Halloween 1978
Still a classic!


----------



## rose60610

No Time to Die


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Fatal Attraction...I've seen it many times but I am a sucker for Michael Douglas!


----------



## michellem

Only You


----------



## jules 8

Halloween Kills


----------



## ultravisitor

Seen a bunch of things in the last week due to the film festival taking place in Chicago right now:

Halloween Kills
Parallel Mothers
Flee
Dune

By far, Flee and Parallel Mothers were the best. What great movies.


----------



## ultravisitor

michellem said:


> Only You


Which one? Man, I love the 1994 movie. It makes me want to go back to Italy over and over again.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

James Bond: No Time to Die

I'm a huge James Bond fan, so I really enjoyed this movie. Excellent! Brace yourself for the ending.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Addicted to bags said:


> Was it good? I love Bond


Excellent!


----------



## michellem

ultravisitor said:


> Which one? Man, I love the 1994 movie. It makes me want to go back to Italy over and over again.


It was the 1994 version. I didn’t realize there was another lol. I love the scenery…definitely made me want to go back to Italy!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Free Guy. It was ok.


----------



## Naminé

Venom 2. Fun movie. The mid-credits scene is making me excited!


----------



## Naminé

Spiderman: Far From Home. Loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

No Time to Die


----------



## gelbergirl

^  I forgot to mention this was my triumphant return to the movie theater since March 2020.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Dune.  Mind-blowing


----------



## jules 8

Dune


----------



## jules 8

Last Night in SoHo


----------



## sdkitty

The Changeling


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pitch Perfect.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Old Henry. Highly recommend it!
Director Potsy Ponciroli. Tim Blake Nelson as Henry was hard to take your eyes off of. Very good actor.


----------



## Sferics

gelbergirl said:


> ^  I forgot to mention this was my triumphant return to the movie theater since March 2020.


 Also for me!


----------



## Sferics

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Old Henry. Highly recommend it!
> Director Potsy Ponciroli. Tim Blake Nelson as Henry was hard to take your eyes off of. Very good actor.




 Oh, wow! This looks absolutely great! I hope it soon will start in Germany!


----------



## IntheOcean

K-PAX (2001).
Loved that movie, everything was perfect about it - cinematography, score, cast, etc.


----------



## bisbee

Supernova with Colin Firth and Stanley Tucci.  Wonderful performances.


----------



## gelbergirl

Spencer


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Finch on apple+


----------



## makeupbyomar

Finch (2021)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Gunpowder Milkshake (2021)


----------



## coniglietta

Time Cop


----------



## skyqueen

Senior Moment
Queen Bees
At 90…William Shatner is just unbelievable!


----------



## gelbergirl

Belfast


----------



## bubablu

Dune, and now I want my money and my time back.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Knives Out (2019)


----------



## gelbergirl

Clifford


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings (2021)


----------



## skyqueen

Sorry, Wrong Number 1948 
Coma


----------



## Tivo

Red Notice
REALLY cheesy.


----------



## Tivo

bubablu said:


> Dune, and now I want my money and my time back.


I quite liked it when I watched, lol. But I totally understand why people call it boring and say nothing really happened


----------



## Tivo

gelbergirl said:


> Belfast


How did you like it? I heard this was good


----------



## bubablu

Tivo said:


> I quite liked it when I watched, lol. But I totally understand why people call it boring and say nothing really happened


My point is that they made Dune like any other super hero film: big fights, big fires, big explosions, nothing more. For example the emperor's soldiers, to me, sounded like the Saruman's ones in The lord of the rings (that trilogy was good, btw). Something like 25 years ago I read all the six Dune's books, now I can't remember much, but still pretty sure that it was a liiiitle more complicated and intresting of what I saw.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> Red Notice
> REALLY cheesy.


Oh that's too bad. That was on my watch list.


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's too bad. That was on my watch list.


Oh definitely still watch! Some people  I know really liked it for the popcorn value. It was just too corny and illogical for me with the James Bond/Buddy Cop/Heist theme.


----------



## makeupbyomar

No Time to Die (2021)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cop Land…


----------



## gelbergirl

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## ellielily

gelbergirl said:


> Hotel Rwanda



I just watched that too! Loved it


----------



## makeupbyomar

bubablu said:


> My point is that they made Dune like any other super hero film: big fights, big fires, big explosions, nothing more. For example the emperor's soldiers, to me, sounded like the Saruman's ones in The lord of the rings (that trilogy was good, btw). Something like 25 years ago I read all the six Dune's books, now I can't remember much, but still pretty sure that it was a liiiitle more complicated and intresting of what I saw.



Yup, that's Hollywood for you... Ruining books since 1920


----------



## gelbergirl

Ghostbusters Afterlife


----------



## SouthTampa

French Dispatch


----------



## gelbergirl

House of Gucci


----------



## jules 8

House of Gucci


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> House of Gucci





jules 8 said:


> House of Gucci


How's the movie? Recommend or not?


----------



## Tivo

gelbergirl said:


> House of Gucci


Really hope this was good


----------



## shazzy99

Venom Let there be Carnage


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> How's the movie? Recommend or not?



 I love Adam Driver, I'm always willing to give Lady Gaga a chance, the rest of the cast was terrific.  
An analysis of the family business and the business of family.


----------



## michellem

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## wee drop o bush

I’m Your Man starring Dan Stevens and Maren Eggert.  It is thought provoking, occasionally funny and also poignant.


----------



## wantitneedit

SouthTampa said:


> French Dispatch


Looking forward to this one, did you enjoy it?


----------



## wantitneedit

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings.
Black Widow


----------



## LemonDrop

no Time to Die


----------



## SouthTampa

wantitneedit said:


> Looking forward to this one, did you enjoy it?


I did.   Bill Murray was excellent.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Suicide Squad (2021)


----------



## pmburk

Over the weekend: Ghostbusters Afterlife and House of Gucci. Loved both.


----------



## sdkitty

House of Gucci....I liked it ....DH didn't like it...it was long - almost three hours


----------



## gelbergirl

The Talented Mr. Ripley
The Aviator


----------



## Materielgrrl

I've bee on vacation for over a week:

While on Delta to NOLA :

Coach Carter over the shoulders of other screens on my flight (all the male Bills fans going into NOLA seemed to be watching this) Wow the stars in that movie including Octavia Spencer - is she in everything?n\

Den of Thieves  It was Fidy Cent film day last Saturday.  I've never seen this movie, but I saw Gerald Butler was in it.  It was pretty good.
Escape Plan 2 - much better than Escape Plan which was on before it.

Delta on the way home:
CopShop - Loved it until the end which was way too corny.  I love Gerald Butler. Where did Alexis Louder come from?  Charlotte? Really? She's pretty awesome in this film as a smart, badass but slightly inexperienced cop.

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings.  Only got through the first hour on the flight.  Loved it so far. I really like Awkwafina in this movie (her voice and humor is similar to my sister). I need to find the cheapest way to finish watching the rest of the hour and a half of this movie.  This week.

Catching the John Wick series tonight on A&E.  I love Keanu/Wick but feel so sorry for his dogs. Thank goodness Charon takes care of hisndog in both movies. Did I just see Boban Marjanovic in John Wick Ch 3 Parabellum? No Boban fish for John…Anjelica Huston and Halle Berry are in this movie too?  Back to watching.


----------



## shopaholicandshoelover75

Do the right thing.


----------



## lulilu

sdkitty said:


> House of Gucci....I liked it ....DH didn't like it...it was long - almost three hours


I want to see this, even though the reviews aren't great.  But I don't want to go to a movie theater.


----------



## sdkitty

lulilu said:


> I want to see this, even though the reviews aren't great.  But I don't want to go to a movie theater.


I'm vaccinated...not afraid


----------



## gelbergirl

Boogie Nights


----------



## michellem

Home Alone


----------



## Cornflower Blue

skyqueen said:


> Sorry, Wrong Number 1948
> Coma


Is this the original Coma (1978)? If so, my best friend and I were completely freaked out by it, so much so that we actually ended up being awake all night colouring in the intro chapter drawings in C.S.Lewis books - probably tmi , but that film really scared the bejesus out of us...


----------



## skyqueen

Cornflower Blue said:


> Is this the original Coma (1978)? If so, my best friend and I were completely freaked out by it, so much so that we actually ended up being awake all night colouring in the intro chapter drawings in C.S.Lewis books - probably tmi , but that film really scared the bejesus out of us...


Yes, 1978


----------



## lucydee

House of Gucci and today we saw West Side Story and Love it!


----------



## sdkitty

lucydee said:


> House of Gucci and today we saw West Side Story and Love it!


I want to see the new west side story...gonna watch the original on TV soon


----------



## skyqueen

SKIN: A History of Nudity in the Movies
Interesting!


----------



## skyqueen

Swan Song 2021
Udo Kier was fabulous! Quirly and bittersweet


----------



## fettfleck

The Night Before with Gordon Joseph Levitt and Seth Rogen, it was surprisingly good and bonus - it is about Christmas!


----------



## Naminé

Spider Man: No Way Home!! 100/10!!


----------



## Tivo

Naminé said:


> Spider Man: No Way Home!! 100/10!!


It was incredible


----------



## 880

lucydee said:


> House of Gucci and today we saw West Side Story and Love it!


+1 West Side Story. Rita Moreno was amazing


----------



## starrynite_87

Inner Worlds Outer Worlds


----------



## sdkitty

original West Side Story.  sorry to say it wasn't the same as watching back in the day on the big screen.


----------



## gelbergirl

Nightmare Alley


----------



## bisbee

Tick, Tick..Boom.


----------



## jules 8

SpiderMan : No Way Home


----------



## skyqueen

Being the Ricardos


----------



## sdkitty

ELF


----------



## coniglietta

7 years of night


----------



## papperrrr

Hobbit..classic


----------



## gelbergirl

Lee Daniels The Butler


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Elf


----------



## michellem

National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Airplane
The Fugitive


----------



## bisbee

Being the Ricardos


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Unforgiveable … I didn’t finish it….


----------



## jules 8

The Kingsman


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a movie,  but I watched The Silent Sea


----------



## Sunshine mama

Don't look up


----------



## gelbergirl

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## coniglietta

Love Actually


----------



## Naminé

Guardians of the Galaxy volume 1 and 2. Fun movies! Too bad the third sequel won't be out until 2023.  Damn you Covid!


----------



## TC1

Don't Look Up. I thought it was awful.


----------



## indiaink

Spider-man: No Way Home. Very very VERY very good.


----------



## elle-mo

Promising Young Woman, surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## wantitneedit

No Time to Die.


----------



## egak

Dune


----------



## Sunshine mama

indiaink said:


> Spider-man: No Way Home. Very very VERY very good.


May I ask you if it was good?


----------



## skyqueen

The Proposal
In honor of Betty White, who turns 100 y/o


----------



## wantitneedit

The Green Knight - did not like it at all.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Our Town


----------



## zarazara12

Elf


----------



## gelbergirl

Don’t Look Up


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Last Daughter


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> The Shawshank Redemption


One of my favorite of all time movies.


----------



## Naminé

indiaink said:


> Spider-man: No Way Home. Very very VERY very good.





Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask you if it was good?



Ohhhhh sooooo goood.


----------



## wantitneedit

Spider-Man : Homecoming and Far From Home.  Both good.


----------



## Naminé

wantitneedit said:


> Spider-Man : Homecoming and Far From Home.  Both good.


Both are AHHHHMAZING Spidey movies, too! I love the entire trilogy and Tom Holland is becoming one of my favorite Peter Parkers, besides the legendary and classic Tobey Maguire. 

And isn't Jake Gyllenhaal an AMAZING Mysterio? He is so perfect. Both charismatic, sexy and mysterious. Oh and he looks incredible in that costume, too. Rawr.


----------



## pursekitten

The Lost Daughter. Olivia Colman carried that entire movie on her shoulders; she's captivating! The story and pace? As languid as The Neapolitan Novels, but I legit respect a character study around the complexity of motherhood instead of just sunshine-and-rainbows.


----------



## wantitneedit

Naminé said:


> Both are AHHHHMAZING Spidey movies, too! I love the entire trilogy and Tom Holland is becoming one of my favorite Peter Parkers, besides the legendary and classic Tobey Maguire.
> 
> And isn't Jake Gyllenhaal an AMAZING Mysterio? He is so perfect. Both charismatic, sexy and mysterious. Oh and he looks incredible in that costume, too. Rawr.


I only saw the first Tobey Maguire Spider movie and to be honest, can't remember one detail! And I can't say I am a particular fan of his but Tom Holland was excellent.   I thought Jake did a good job straddling the line between villainy and humour.


----------



## skyqueen

The Eyes of Tammy Faye


----------



## violina

Don't Look Up


----------



## Naminé

Encanto. Such a wonderful and beautiful movie!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Zola. 
Just long and entertaining enough on a topic as horrible as trafficking.  

Taylour Paige has the most amazing face, loves the camera. She did a great job acting out the main character's twitter story.  As does Riley Keough. She played a troubled character and gave her an iota of sadness and vulnerability that never overshadowed just how horrible and broken she really was. Every time I see her in a movie I think I know who she is but I have to look up the movie to read that it's her.


----------



## jules 8

The 355


----------



## wantitneedit

Spider-Man - No Way Home. Enjoyed the movie, not so much the cinema experience.  Smallish theatre, but so many people were talking throughout the movie. Some couples rolling up a third of the movie through, others leaving three quarters of the way through and many others yet constantly on the phone.  The few kids that were in the theatre were quieter than the adults!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jules 8 said:


> The 355


What are your thoughts on this movie? Recommend or not?


----------



## skyqueen

Capricorn One  1977


----------



## GhstDreamer

Spiderman No Way Home - I was lukewarm towards the first two Tom Holland Spiderman movies but this one I really enjoyed. The first 30 mins or so is kind of dragged out and Zendaya's MJ character is still very annoying to watch but otherwise, it was an entertaining movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Philadelphia


----------



## violina

Reminiscence


----------



## jelliedfeels

David Lynch’s Dune for me. I really want to watch the new one 

Then about ten minutes of hotel Transylvania 4 and secret life of pets again.


----------



## Alienza

Eternals.
Meh…


----------



## jelliedfeels

skyqueen said:


> Capricorn One  1977


Oh that’s going on my watchlist


----------



## Grande Latte

Hot Pursuit. 
These two are just too funny together.


----------



## skyqueen

Cop  1988
Targets  1968  Boris Karloff 
The Suicide Squad
Ray Dononan  The Movie


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Eternals. Casting Angelina Jolie and Selma Hayek was a mistake. Unlike most other Marvel movies, the cast lacked chemistry.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

skyqueen said:


> Cop  1988
> Targets  1968  Boris Karloff
> The Suicide Squad
> Ray Dononan  The Movie


How was  the Ray Donovan Movie? I somehow found it listed and taped it. I had no idea this was even out….


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Scream


----------



## coniglietta

Mission Impossible (1996)


----------



## sdkitty

What Maisie Knew with Julianne Moore and Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## purseinsanity

Unhinged with Russell Crowe.


----------



## sdkitty

Introducing Dorothy Dandridge with Halle Berry


----------



## coniglietta

The Revenant


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Negotiator….


----------



## egak

The Hating Game & King Richard.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Guilty


----------



## charlottawill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How was  the Ray Donovan Movie? I somehow found it listed and taped it. I had no idea this was even out….


It's OK if you're a fan of the show. They made it to tie up loose ends after it was announced the show would not be renewed and fans complained.


----------



## charlottawill

The Power of the Dog, not for everyone but I thought it was very good.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

charlottawill said:


> It's OK if you're a fan of the show. They made it to tie up loose ends after it was announced the show would not be renewed and fans complained.


Thank you! I haven’t watched it yet but it’s been so long since it aired that I don’t even remember what happened on there…


----------



## charlottawill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I haven’t watched it yet but it’s been so long since it aired that I don’t even remember what happened on there…


Same here. There's a recap at the beginning that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## pursekitten

Out of the 14 Sundance 2022 movies I saw recently I'd recommend:

*Nanny* (magical realism drama thriller; Aisha, a Senegalese nanny, works for an affluent Manhattan couple but the wife is out-of-touch, the hubby is sus, and mysticism takes over)
*Emily the Criminal *(crime thriller; Emily's living in hard times and decides to pick up some extra jobs and spirals into something darker)
*Dual* (dramedy scifi where clones can be created to replace you if you're dying starring Karen Gillian)
*After Yang *(quiet pastoral zen Ghost in the Machine scifi with Colin Farrell)
*Fresh* (last-girl-standing thriller with Sebastian Stan)
*Alice* (inspired by true events; Alice escapes her master's plantation into the 1970s)
*Meet Me in the Bathroom* (by the makers of LCD Soundsystem's _Shut Up and Play the Hits_ profiling the rise of The Strokes, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, The Moldy Peaches, etc. in 2000s NYC)
*Summering* (tween Kid Fest film; Like Stand By Me and Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants had a baby with a little Terabithia thrown in)
*Maika* (Kid Fest scifi; Vietnamese kids discover something otherworldly when a meteor falls nearby and go on adventures; very Stephen Chow's CJ7)
*You Won't Be Alone* (Macedonian dark fairytale about a witch in the woods)
​


----------



## Grande Latte

Haha. I stumbled upon this action movie and just couldn't stop. It was so violent, but delightful to watch!


----------



## _Moravia_

A rewatch of the 2001 movie The Score (Angela Bassett carries a multitude of Lana Marks exotic handbags in this film).

The Eyes of Laura Mars (1978)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Red Notice with Dwayne Johnson, Gal Gadot, & Ryan Reynolds. It was ok


----------



## Grande Latte

Promising Young Woman.
Thrilling to watch, but SO sad.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Hangover Part III


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Red Notice with Dwayne Johnson, Gal Gadot, & Ryan Reynolds. It was ok


I agree, it was ok. I had hoped it would be better with the actors involved.


----------



## Lavendera

Yesterday
I liked it, it was clever and quirky


----------



## wantitneedit

The Matrix Resurrections. As a huge fan of the trilogy, I was disappointed in this.


----------



## Addicted to bags

paula3boys said:


> I agree, it was ok. I had hoped it would be better with the actors involved.


Exactly! What happened? My theory is the chemistry just wasn’t there and the plot was a little thin


----------



## egak

Belfast


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Exactly! What happened? My theory is the chemistry just wasn’t there and the plot was a little thin


I agree with that theory. I liked this review, "It feels like everyone thought casting would be all it took to make “Red Notice” charming and then forgot to give their actors charming things to actually do". It is surprising to see it has high ratings on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Addicted to bags

paula3boys said:


> I agree with that theory. I liked this review, "It feels like everyone thought casting would be all it took to make “Red Notice” charming and then forgot to give their actors charming things to actually do". It is surprising to see it has high ratings on Rotten Tomatoes.


They spent $200 million to make this?


----------



## andral5

Reading the book of Boba Fett. Not very impressed by the first chapter.


----------



## paula3boys

Spencer. I normally like movies and such about Princess Diana, but not this one.


----------



## pursekitten

Grande Latte said:


> Promising Young Woman.
> Thrilling to watch, but SO sad.




The Sundance 2020 audience totally vibed with this one! There were gasps, there was laughing—such a shame it took forever for a wide release. Carey Mulligan is so powerful.



paula3boys said:


> Spencer. I normally like movies and such about Princess Diana, but not this one.



I'm on the fence; I didn't hate or love it lol. The magical realism and allusions to Princess Diana's fear and paranoia were interesting, and the scenes with her kids were heartbreaking. Solid character portrait.

---

Just saw CODA and bawled like baby.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Promising Young Woman. I've already started recommending this movie to friends.


----------



## IntheOcean

Payback (1999) with Mel Gibson

Meh... Really didn't like the main character.


----------



## inverved

Harriet Craig (1950).


----------



## Grande Latte

Addicted to bags said:


> Promising Young Woman. I've already started recommending this movie to friends.



Carey Mulligan was wonderful in it. Youthful, old, vibrant, severely depressed,...etc. She played all the emotions well and you in all the subtleties you can tell she was unraveling. There is an inner, deep sadness in her.


----------



## gelbergirl

Death on the Nile


----------



## egak

Marry Me


----------



## skyqueen

The Guest


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Power of the Dog: A slow burn, but interesting to think about and reflect on after the fact


----------



## skyqueen

The Seventh Seal


----------



## Grande Latte

The Gambler (2014). The entire cast is phenomenal. Really liked the storyline.


----------



## _Moravia_

Grande Latte said:


> The Gambler (2014). The entire cast is phenomenal. Really liked the storyline.
> 
> View attachment 5330294



This is a good movie - and includes a very different role for Mark Walhberg who did a good job in this. The original Gambler from 1974 with James Caan is great too.


----------



## Grande Latte

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a good movie - and includes a very different role for Mark Walhberg who did a good job in this. The original Gambler from 1974 with James Caan is great too.



Wow. Thank you. I gotta check that out.


----------



## skyqueen

The Ghost and Mrs. Muir…Gene Tierney was gorgeous!
Eye of the Needle


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimi on HBO Max. A good modern day thriller


----------



## limom

Finally watched The many Saints of Newark. On HBO max


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Kimi on HBO Max. A good modern day thriller


Good to know...I need a good thriller!


limom said:


> Finally watched The many Saints of Newark. On HBO max


I forgot about this movie...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Good to know...I need a good thriller!
> 
> I forgot about this movie...thanks for the reminder!


It is really good, violent of course


----------



## gelbergirl

Death on the Nile , again


----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> Death on the Nile , again


The new one or the original?


----------



## charlottawill

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Power of the Dog: A slow burn, but interesting to think about and reflect on after the fact


It's the kind of movie that's worth watching a second time to see things you missed the first time.


----------



## gelbergirl

limom said:


> The new one or the original?



new, I love seeing the costumes and details again


----------



## jennlt

The Wolf of Snow Hollow


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Kimi on HBO Max. A good modern day thriller





limom said:


> It is really good, violent of course


Cold day on Cape Cod, yesterday, so I watched them both...both good. Thanks!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Cold day on Cape Cod, yesterday, so I watched them both...both good. Thanks!


How did you like the soprano movie?


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> How did you like the soprano movie?


I liked it very much! I like movies that tie-up loose ends.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I liked it very much! I like movies that tie-up loose ends.


Likewise.
Speaking of which, Broken flowers with Bill Murray is a major fail.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Likewise.
> Speaking of which, Broken flowers with Bill Murray is a major fail.


TBH...I saw this movie years ago and can't remember.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> TBH...I saw this movie years ago and can't remember.


Unmemorable that is why.


----------



## egak

Quo Vadis, Aida


----------



## Rouge H

Power of the dog…..
I don’t watch movies with ANIMAL CRUELTY, thus turning it off immediately.


----------



## skyqueen

The King's Man
Werewolves Within
The Family Stone


----------



## skyqueen

Jackie Brown…seen it a million times. Pam Grier


----------



## violina

Free Guy


----------



## Addicted to bags

Knives Out with Daniel Craig, Chris Pine, and a bunch of other stars. An Agatha Christie type mystery movie. It was good.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

This Is The End, and we enjoyed our evening...


----------



## limom

Nightmare Alley. Starts slow but wow. Fantastic.


----------



## _Moravia_

limom said:


> Nightmare Alley. Starts slow but wow. Fantastic.



The original Nightmare Alley from 1947 with a striking Tyrone Power is great too.


----------



## limom

_Moravia_ said:


> The original Nightmare Alley from 1947 with a striking Tyrone Power is great too.


Thanks Will put on my queue


----------



## bellecate

Just rewatched Waterworld, hadn't seen it since it came out. I enjoy Dennis Hopper as a villian.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Free Guy

I was surprised at how much I liked it. Love Ryan Reynolds!


----------



## skyqueen

The Thorn Birds…twice!


----------



## skyqueen

Judgement at Nuremberg


----------



## egak

The Batman


----------



## _Moravia_

egak said:


> The Batman



How was this movie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Contagion


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Contagion


Well at least you waited to watch this while Covid is in a sleeper state right now. What did you think about the movie?


----------



## egak

_Moravia_ said:


> How was this movie?



I'd rate it a 8/10, just went for a little too long.


----------



## Grande Latte

Chaos Walking.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Nightmare Alley. Starts slow but wow. Fantastic.


I recorded that one....haven't watched yet but want to


----------



## sdkitty

I've been watching the new West Side story in pieces.....I guess it's not that compelling for me but the dancing is good


----------



## gelbergirl

Free Guy


----------



## wantitneedit

The Protege - with Maggie Q, Samuel L. Jackson and Michael Keaton. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

wantitneedit said:


> The Protege - with Maggie Q, Samuel L. Jackson and Michael Keaton. I enjoyed it.


I'm just getting ready to watch this too! Amazon must be promoting it lol


----------



## Grande Latte

Just re-watched it again. Such a great, thought provoking movie.


----------



## skyqueen

Julia
Ryan's Daughter...the cinematography


----------



## pursekitten

Licorice Pizza; fun Gen X nostalgia vehicle with some strange pedo vibes. The music is chef's kiss! But I don't feel the Oscar vibes.


----------



## Roie55

'What happened to Monday' - Netflix
amazing, thought provoking, shocking


----------



## coniglietta

3000 Miles to Graceland


----------



## Addicted to bags

wantitneedit said:


> The Protege - with Maggie Q, Samuel L. Jackson and Michael Keaton. I enjoyed it.


The Protege. I enjoyed it too! I really like Maggie Q.


----------



## violina

Turning Red


----------



## skyqueen

Don't Breathe 2
Insomnia
The Djinn


----------



## sdkitty

Nightmare Alley.  Really good but so dark.


----------



## violina

The Adam Project


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Nightmare Alley. Starts slow but wow. Fantastic.


what an ending.  according to a review I read, the ending was foreshadowed all along, but I guess I'm not as smart as that reviewer because I found it shocking (even though I had heard in an interview with the director that there was something big at the end)


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> what an ending.  according to a review I read, the ending was foreshadowed all along, but I guess I'm not as smart as that reviewer because I found it shocking (even though I had heard in an interview with the director that there was something big at the end)


It is not a question of smartness, you are not a reviewer, that is all. 
I read that it is not a great film noir and that the director is subpar but little me loved it
Cate Blanchett is something else. A gem.

Shout out to the makeup/hair/costume/set decors. A feast for the eyes.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> It is not a question of smartness, you are not a reviewer, that is all.
> I read that it is not a great film noir and that the director is subpar but little me loved it
> Cate Blanchett is something else. A gem.
> 
> Shout out to the makeup/hair/costume/set decors. A feast for the eyes.


maybe it's easy to say something was foreshadowed after you've seen the whole movie 
And now I've learned there was an earlier version with the beautiful Tyrone Power
Yes, Cate Blanchett was excellent.  She's a great actress and this role was perfect for her.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> maybe it's easy to say something was foreshadowed after you've seen the whole movie
> And now I've learned there was an earlier version with the beautiful Tyrone Power
> Yes, Cate Blanchett was excellent.  She's a great actress and this role was perfect for her.


The freak/Stanley is the same story adapted to different audience.
And yes, he geeks too.


----------



## michellem

Despicable Me


----------



## paula3boys

Deep Water


----------



## wantitneedit

John Wick, 1, 2 and 3!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Elona Holmes - About a quarter of the way in I was a bit iffy about it, but I went with the flow and really liked it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

paula3boys said:


> Deep Water


I just watched this movie….


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just watched this movie….





Spoiler: Deep Water



I had hoped it would be better. Talk about a dysfunctional marriage. And what is with Ben picking movies with messed up wives?


----------



## IntheOcean

Se7en.

A masterpiece. I'd watched  it once before, but it was years ago. Definitely worth a rewatch.


----------



## skyqueen

paula3boys said:


> Deep Water





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just watched this movie….





paula3boys said:


> Spoiler: Deep Water
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped it would be better. Talk about a dysfunctional marriage. And what is with Ben picking movies with messed up wives?


Very odd movie! I agree with your spoiler, @paula3boys…messed up, indeed!


----------



## gelbergirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just watched this movie….



I like this actress, she was in War Dogs and Knives Out.
I just read a review on Deep Water...


----------



## limom

The women who get involved with this individual can’t say it came as a surprise.


----------



## sdkitty

The Eyes of Tammy Faye.  Didn't enjoy it.


----------



## paula3boys

gelbergirl said:


> I like this actress, she was in War Dogs and Knives Out.
> I just read a review on Deep Water...


I liked her in Knives Out. I honestly don't remember her in War Dogs because I barely remember that movie (just the basic storyline).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Maleficient (again)


----------



## skyqueen

Casting By   2012
About casting directors...unsung heroes, very interesting!
In the Bedroom  2001


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Adam Project (2022)


----------



## elle-mo

Deep Water...deep waste of time.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

elle-mo said:


> Deep Water...deep waste of time.


I saw it, yes it was!…very weird movie….


----------



## sdkitty

King Richard - surprised to see it on HBO


----------



## makeupbyomar

I Care a Lot (2020)


----------



## Addicted to bags

This Means War - with Reese Witherspoon, Tom Hardy, Chris Pine, & Chelsea Handler. Cute romcom (on Prime)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Outfit


----------



## makeupbyomar

Deep Water (2022)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Adam project, super cute movie! Loved seeing Jennifer and Mark back together and I’ll pretty much watch any movie with Ryan Reynolds in it!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Judy with Renee Zellweger. I wanted to skip this movie knowing that it would be too heavy for nighttime. But I'm glad I watched it. Renee sure deserves her Oscar.

You have a legendary woman playing a legend. What could be more intriguing.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Lost City


----------



## egak

West Side Story


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Bombardment


----------



## makeupbyomar

Murder on the Orient Express (2017)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Death on the Nile (2022)


----------



## makeupbyomar

CODA (2021)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Top Gun. Great soundtrack!


----------



## bisbee

The Adam Project…so much fun!


----------



## rose60610

The Marksman with Liam Neeson.  The movie was so sappy and unrealistic. Waste of time.


----------



## jen_sparro

Prey (german film on netflix)- it was as expected though plot was thin... can't expect much as it is a horror


----------



## skyqueen

Out of Africa


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Well at least you waited to watch this while Covid is in a sleeper state right now. What did you think about the movie?


I thought it was basically spot on with when covid first was noticed and no one cared until it got out of control.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Old (2021)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Frequency (2000)


----------



## paula3boys

Death on the Nile (2022- on Hulu now for those looking)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Artemis Fowl (2020)


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then the Bigfoot (2018)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Money Train (1995)


----------



## Addicted to bags

America's Sweetheart (2001) Julia Roberts, Catherine Zeta-Jones, John Cusack, Billy Crystal, even Christopher Walken has a small part.


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> Dune.  Mind-blowing


so you liked this?  I'm thinking after it won so many Oscars, maybe I should watch.  but from bits I've seen it doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## hermes_lemming

sdkitty said:


> so you liked this?  I'm thinking after it won so many Oscars, maybe I should watch.  but from bits I've seen it doesn't really appeal to me.


I loved it from the very start and was pleasantly surprised.  If you're not into sci-fi this isn't for you. It's also not the mainstream fare. Hands down my most favorite movie in quite some time. I loved it so much I purchased the book. And it truly deserved every Oscar it was nominated for.

But to each their own. Like I can't stand some stuff that everyone seems to rave about - musicals, downtown Abby, fockners, Kdramas, etc


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> I loved it from the very start and was pleasantly surprised.  If you're not into sci-fi this isn't for you. It's also not the mainstream fare. Hands down my most favorite movie in quite some time. I loved it so much I purchased the book. And it truly deserved every Oscar it was nominated for.
> 
> But to each their own. Like I can't stand some stuff that everyone seems to rave about - musicals, downtown Abby, fockners, Kdramas, etc


I didn't think I'd like GOT but loved it.  maybe I'll give Dune a try


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> I didn't think I'd like GOT but loved it.  maybe I'll give Dune a try


Just keep in mind there is going to be a second Dune movie because there's so much to cover.


----------



## limom

Sandpiper. (Liz and Eva at their peak, delicious)
Who is afraid of Virginia Wolf?


----------



## coniglietta

I See You


----------



## TC1

Dune. Can't wait for next year, Part 2


----------



## IntheOcean

Psycho (1960) and Psycho II (1983)

Loved Psycho. The sequel didn't quite make it to the list of my favorite films, but that's to be expected. Still, a solid movie.


----------



## gelbergirl

Infinite Storm


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm watching The Thin Man with William Powell and Myrna Loy. Made in 1934. What a hoot!


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Man Who Wasn't There (2001)


----------



## CutieFruity11

The Contractor (2022) staring Chris Pine. Highly recommended.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CutieFruity11 said:


> The Contractor (2022) staring Chris Pine. Highly recommended.


Is that only available at the theaters right now? I'm a big Chris Pine fan.


----------



## CutieFruity11

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that only available at the theaters right now? I'm a big Chris Pine fan.


Try Amazon Prime


----------



## wantitneedit

Anchorman 1 and 2.  Needed silly stuff this weekend and enjoyed these movies.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Point Blank (1967)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Death on the Nile (2022) Branagh’s Poirot has grown on me. This was good.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Addicted to bags said:


> Death on the Nile (2022) Branagh’s Poirot has grown on me. This was good.



Yeah totally agree with you. I watched Murder on the Orient Express and this one back-to-back, and you can see the growth of the Poirot character. This was well done.


----------



## Addicted to bags

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah totally agree with you. I watched Murder on the Orient Express and this one back-to-back, and you can see the growth of the Poirot character. This was well done.


I haven’t watched Murder on the Orient Express yet. I mean I’ve seen other versions and read the book.              
I’ll do a reverse back-to-back 
I’m a huge David Suchet fan as Poirot but I do like Branagh’s version. His double decker Poirot mustache is fascinating!


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Death on the Nile (2022) Branagh’s Poirot has grown on me. This was good.





makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah totally agree with you. I watched Murder on the Orient Express and this one back-to-back, and you can see the growth of the Poirot character. This was well done.


I liked the remake of Murder on the Nile much better than Murder on the Orient Express.


----------



## skyqueen

Salem’s Lot
Needful Things
A Stephen King kinda weekend!


----------



## egak

Interstellar


----------



## TC1

Coda on Apple TV..Just won Best Picture so I thought I'd watch. It was REALLY good


----------



## gelbergirl

The Many Saints of Newark


----------



## gelbergirl

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## yellowbernie

King Richard


----------



## WingNut

Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri. We had it recorded over a year ago, but finally decided to set the time aside to watch it on Sunday. Fantastic.


----------



## kemilia

Nobody. Loved it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lucy and Desi


----------



## gelbergirl

All the Old Knives


----------



## rutabaga

Death on the Nile


----------



## coniglietta

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## limom

La Vache, one man and his cow


----------



## gelbergirl

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (2013)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them - yesterday

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grndelwald - right now


----------



## egak

The Lost City & The Duke


----------



## coniglietta

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## hermes_lemming

The batman (way too dark for me and unfortunately hits too close to home)


----------



## IntheOcean

Fracture (2007) with Anthony Hopkins and Ryan Gosling. Intense!



coniglietta said:


> Pan's Labyrinth


Loved that movie. Guillermo del Toro's one of my absolute favorite directors. If you haven't already, check out The Devil's Backbone, Crimson Peak, The Shape of Water.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## nyshopaholic

Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore


----------



## Addicted to bags

nyshopaholic said:


> Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore


How was it? Worth seeing?


----------



## IntheOcean

The Man Who Wasn't There (2001) with Billy Bob Thornton and Frances McDormand.

I liked it a lot!


----------



## nyshopaholic

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it? Worth seeing?



My BF and I are big Harry Potter fans and we both really enjoyed it!


----------



## jehaga

Death on the Nile—both Peter Ustinov and Kenneth Branagh versions.


----------



## egak

To celebrate the Queen's birthday today I went and saw the doco Elizabeth: A Portrait in Parts at the cinema. I enjoyed, but I am a fan of the Queen.


----------



## paula3boys

nyshopaholic said:


> Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore





Addicted to bags said:


> How was it? Worth seeing?


My son and I saw it on Friday. We had the theater to ourselves during the first showing of the day. We both liked it


----------



## gelbergirl

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent


How was it? I was thinking of seeing this as it's getting good reviews


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it? I was thinking of seeing this as it's getting good reviews



I really Liked it.
If you like movies and references to movies and Nick Cage, you’ll like this fictionalized version of himself.  Scriptwriting, movie making and being a fan are also part of this movie.  I’ll probably see it again.


----------



## Grande Latte

The Hunt.


----------



## 336

Terminator 2


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Batman (2022)


----------



## skyqueen

Mr. Warmth: The Don Rickles Project


----------



## gelbergirl

Father Stu


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Hunt (2020)

*Thanks for the rec Grande Latte


----------



## Mimmy

Paris, 13th District (Les Olympiades, 13e)


----------



## andral5

The Thomas Crown Affair… the Nth time. Love this movie.


----------



## limom

andral5 said:


> The Thomas Crown Affair… the Nth time. Love this movie.


Which version?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Army of Darkness. 

Dh and I are watching all of The Evil Dead movies lately. It is like being at the drive-in!


----------



## andral5

limom said:


> Which version?


Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Which version?


Good question. I loved the original but the remake with Pierce Brosnan and Rene Russo was good too.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Addicted to bags said:


> Good question. I loved the original but the remake with Pierce Brosnan and Rene Russo was good too.



Loved the original Steve McQueen version. _Loved _the chess game scene...


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Color of Money (1986)


----------



## gelbergirl

Fantastic Beasts: The Secret of Dumbledore


----------



## makeupbyomar

Don't Breathe 2 (2021)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Moonfall (2022)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Spider-Man: No Way Home


----------



## _Moravia_

Shadow (2018)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Disclosure (1994)


----------



## gelbergirl

Memory


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone. I can’t believe it’s been over 20 years since this came out and when I first watched it as a kid in theaters. Time flies!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Started "Behind the Candelabra" with Michael Douglas and Matt Damon.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Ambulance (2022)


----------



## skyqueen

The Godfather
Heat 1995
Such a treat…both fantastic! Heat has the best bank robbery getaway scene…just perfection from Michael Mann!


----------



## jen_sparro

The Batman (whatever the most recent one is called)... it was BAD. Compared to Christopher Nolan's movies this was so weak. Zoe Kravitz was the only decent thing in this film. And it went on forever. Do not recommend!


----------



## gelbergirl

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent (again)


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent (again)


I need to go see that, Everything Everywhere All at Once and the new Downton Abbey movie. Just no free time


----------



## skyqueen

Light in the Piazza


----------



## gelbergirl

The Duke


----------



## skyqueen

Bell, Book and Candle


----------



## _Moravia_

skyqueen said:


> Bell, Book and Candle



A great movie...one of my favourites.


----------



## skyqueen

_Moravia_ said:


> A great movie...one of my favourites.


One of my favorites, too! Kim Novak was so gorgeous in this movie!


----------



## Yuki85

Dr Strange - the multiverse of madness!!! what a horror movie from Marvel!!


----------



## daisychainz

Sonic the hedgehog #1, it was cuter than I thought it'd be


----------



## Grande Latte

Nothing at all. I hope I come across something decent on TV soon!


----------



## michwenwen

The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## _Moravia_

A re-watch of Breathless (1960).


----------



## makeupbyomar

Operation Mincemeat (2021)


----------



## shazzy99

Get Out.
I don’t know why I waited so long…now I understand what all the hype was about.


----------



## gelbergirl

Family Camp


----------



## makeupbyomar

Sonic the Hedgehog (2020)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (2022)


----------



## gelbergirl

Operation Mincemeat


----------



## jennlt

The Lost City


----------



## skyqueen

Candyman  2021
Liked this one better than the original!


----------



## purseinsanity

The Northman.  I was disappointed.  I was hoping for a Vikings like movie, but it was too weird and too long for me.


----------



## jen_sparro

Morbius.... I knew it wasn't going to be good but yeah, wouldn't recommend.


----------



## wantitneedit

The Other Guys... I love it!


----------



## wantitneedit

Tour De Pharmacy.  I laughed my head off but you gotta have a puerile sense of humour and appreciate the Tour de France as well as looking for light fare.  Its not even forty minutes but is typical of Adam Samberg humour I suppose.


----------



## gelbergirl

Downton Abbey: A New Era


----------



## coniglietta

In the earth
The visuals and the beginning looked promising, but I didn't find the story very interesting.


----------



## coniglietta

Dr. Strange in the multiverse of madness


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> Downton Abbey: A New Era


Some reviews weren't good. How did you like it?


----------



## IntheOcean

shazzy99 said:


> Get Out.
> I don’t know why I waited so long…now I understand what all the hype was about.


Get Out is one of best modern horror movies, IMO.  Check out another one of Jordan Peele's movie, Us. I'd say it's a tad less engaging than Get Out, but it's still really good.


----------



## IntheOcean

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## makeupbyomar

Virtuosity (1995)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Case 39 (2009)


----------



## gelbergirl

skyqueen said:


> Some reviews weren't good. How did you like it?



good stuff, thumbs up.
I’ll see it again.  Exactly what you want if you are a Downton fan.
the big house, rich people money woes, and formal dinners


----------



## makeupbyomar

Morbius (2022)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Streaming: Old
Theater: Dr. Strange in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Valet on Hulu…..


----------



## Addicted to bags

"Let Them All Talk" with Meryl Streep, Candice Bergen, Dianne Wiest, directed by Steven Soderbergh. On HBO Max. An interesting movie.


----------



## andral5

Hunter Killer, watching it right now, streaming.


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

Senior Year.
It's not my thing but my mum loves it and I'm always happy to keep her company.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Insider (1999)


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> good stuff, thumbs up.
> I’ll see it again.  Exactly what you want if you are a Downton fan.
> the big house, rich people money woes, and formal dinners


Of course I’ll watch it…addicted! Thanks for the review!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Memory (2022)


----------



## Vlad

_Everything Everywhere All At Once_

Wow, what an amazing trip of a movie. The most entertaining, original film I've seen in decades.


----------



## Vlad

gelbergirl said:


> Downton Abbey: A New Era



Oh thanks for reminding me it's out, been looking forward to it.


----------



## coniglietta

It comes at night


----------



## gelbergirl

Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> Top Gun: Maverick


How was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it?




good stuff!


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> Top Gun: Maverick


Just watched this "interview" with TC and James Corden. Pretty cool he can really fly fighter jets and such.


----------



## bagsforme

Top Gun Maverick.  Really good.  Some very similar moments to the original.


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Valet on Hulu…..


Did you like it? I was surprised that I did lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

paula3boys said:


> Did you like it? I was surprised that I did lol


Sort of, it was cute but predictable…I did end up fast forwarding through some parts… I thought it had a cute storyline and how can you not like the sweet valet…I watched it because I really like Max Greenfield and find him hilarious on The Neighborhood. Overall, I liked it, it was a sweet movie….


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sort of, it was cute but predictable…I did end up fast forwarding through some parts… I thought it had a cute storyline and how can you not like the sweet valet…I watched it because I really like Max Greenfield and find him hilarious on The Neighborhood. Overall, I liked it, it was a sweet movie….


I only watched it because Max as well. I liked him in New Girl.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

paula3boys said:


> I only watched it because Max as well. I liked him in New Girl.


I didn’t know he was on that show….I’ll have to check out that show…..I think I tried the show at some point and found it annoying….


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I didn’t know he was on that show….I’ll have to check out that show…..I think I tried the show at some point and found it annoying….


It can be at times


----------



## egak

Top Gun: Maverick - really enjoyed it.


----------



## skyqueen

paula3boys said:


> Did you like it? I was surprised that I did lol


I love Eugenio Derbez/The Valet. Watch How to Be a Latin Lover (2017)...funny!


----------



## paula3boys

skyqueen said:


> I love Eugenio Derbez/The Valet. Watch How to Be a Latin Lover (2017)...funny!


I saw that one too. It was funny


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Vacation Friends on Hulu, it was funnier than I expected...and now Gidget with Sandra Dee, classic!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

skyqueen said:


> I love Eugenio Derbez/The Valet. Watch How to Be a Latin Lover (2017)...funny!


I’d never heard of him before The Valet…I’m going to check out this movie…


----------



## Luv2Shop1

North by Northwest...I'm hanging around the house this weekend so I have movies playing as I do things around the house.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## m_ichele

Top gun maverick. Loved it so much sunday, watched it again tonight with friends.


----------



## gelbergirl

Secret Window (2004)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Night of the Comet (1984)...such a quirky movie! Love it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Top Gun Maverick (again)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hot Shots Part Deux
Don't ask me why...it's dumber than I remember!


----------



## _Moravia_

Delicieux (2021)


----------



## Grande Latte

Shawshank Redemption. 
Seen it a million times, but watch it every chance I get on TV. It's such a brilliant film about despair and hope.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Everything Everywhere All At Once


----------



## jen943

Top Gun Maverick (It's so good!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Grande Latte said:


> Shawshank Redemption.
> Seen it a million times, but watch it every chance I get on TV. It's such a brilliant film about despair and hope.


That is one of my most favorite movies ever.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> Everything Everywhere All At Once


Did you like it? It's on my list


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you like it? It's on my list



I enjoyed it for the most part, but felt it could have been about 30 minutes shorter. My husband hated it even though he likes the sci-fi genre.


----------



## coniglietta

The Devil All the Time

I put off watching it on Netflix for the longest time.


----------



## coniglietta

The Brotherhood of the Wolf


----------



## wantitneedit

The Batman. I enjoyed it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Jurassic World Dominion


----------



## sdkitty

Land starring Robin Wright and her directorial debut


----------



## millivanilli

bombshell yesterday on amazon prime. Good movie.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hustle (2022)


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Dazed and Confused (1993)
Funny as ever!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Candyman (2021). It started promisingly, but fizzled out in the end.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

War of the Worlds (2005)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore


----------



## _Moravia_

The Velvet Underground (2021)


----------



## TC1

Top Gun Maverick. LOVED IT!


----------



## _Moravia_

The French Dispatch (2021)


----------



## wantitneedit

Top Gun Maverick. I loved it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

No Time to Die


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Father of the Bride (2022)...I love Andy Garcia


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> No Time to Die


Does that mean no good? I haven't seen it yet but I did hear it's long.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Watching Good Luck to You, Leo Grande on Hulu...Emma Thompson is funny as ever!


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Does that mean no good? I haven't seen it yet but I did hear it's long.


Long but good…wasn’t expecting the ending!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Long but good…wasn’t expecting the ending!


Oh, ok now I'm trying to run thru the possible ending scenarios. I'd better watch it soon.


----------



## egak

Jurassic World Dominion on Saturday
Lightyear on Sunday

Enjoyed both


----------



## egak

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Watching Good Luck to You, Leo Grande on Hulu...Emma Thompson is funny as ever!



I want to see this movie but have to wait until August for it to be released in Australia.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Top Gun Maverick, 3rd time. It's amazing.


----------



## skyqueen

Non-Stop
Father of the Bride  2022...cute!


----------



## TheBagHolder

Just went to see Jurassic Park: Dominion with the kids. They loved it but i felt it had lost touch with the original.


----------



## Rouge H

The Shack-
it was amazing with a powerful message.


----------



## gelbergirl

Lightyear


----------



## coniglietta

Ghost Lab


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Unhinged


----------



## gelbergirl

Marry Me


----------



## sdkitty

watched the new Downton Abbey movie for free with no commercials on Peacock.  I don't have a log-on; it just worked through our cable TV


----------



## wantitneedit

Spy - with Melissa McCarthy.  Good movie!


----------



## wantitneedit

Father of the Bride 2022.  Forgettable and not particularly funny but I liked Andy Garcia!


----------



## wantitneedit

Doctor Strange and the Multiverse of Madness.  Awful movie and a waste of money!


----------



## michellem

skyqueen said:


> No Time to Die


Me too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Father of the Bride 2022.


----------



## egak

Elvis


----------



## sdkitty

egak said:


> Elvis


how was it?  I think the actor playing Elvis is gorgeous


----------



## egak

sdkitty said:


> how was it?  I think the actor playing Elvis is gorgeous



I thought it was well done and Austin Butler was fantastic!


----------



## shazzy99

Elvis.

Agree with above comments, Austin Butler was amazing.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Man from Toronto (2022)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Escape the Field (2022)


----------



## _Moravia_

The Social Dilemma (2020)


----------



## arnott

Elvis.


----------



## gelbergirl

Late Night


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Something's Gotta Give, Jack, Diane and Keanu are perfection!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

wantitneedit said:


> Father of the Bride 2022.  Forgettable and not particularly funny but I liked Andy Garcia!


Same! Father of the Bride. Not the best movie, but watchable.


----------



## paula3boys

Good Luck to You, Leo Grande


----------



## gelbergirl

Everything Everywhere All At Once


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Last Night in Soho
Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore


----------



## makeupbyomar

Collateral (2004)


----------



## Swanky

Contraband


----------



## Addicted to bags

Good Luck to You, Leo Grande. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Shaun of the Dead....TV salesmand & friends fight zombies.


----------



## skyqueen

House of Gucci...so-so movie but the deep burgundy horsebit loafers were TDF! 
Last Night in Soho
Jagged Edge
Of course I had to watch the fabulous JAWS on July 4th!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Deadpool


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jurassic World Dominion

PS First time in a movie theater in 3+ years!


----------



## jen_sparro

The Sadness (taiwanese horror movie)- unnecessary level of sexual violence really put me off.


----------



## coniglietta

Incantation 
It was a found footage Taiwanese horror movie. It was very creepy without being gory, but there were some jumpscares.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Young Victoria


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Thor: Love and Thunder


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> Thor: Love and Thunder


What did you think? I'm hearing mixed reviews.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> What did you think? I'm hearing mixed reviews.



It’s entertaining. I liked it better than the first two Thor movies, but not as much as Ragnorok.


----------



## gelbergirl

Cabaret


----------



## egak

Falling for Figaro


----------



## gelbergirl

Elvis


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Nope


----------



## absolutpink

Where the Crawdads Sing


----------



## skyqueen

Lady Zhuge said:


> Nope


I loved Get Out…is this as good?


----------



## gelbergirl

Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris


Is this good? I saw commercials for it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this good? I saw commercials for it.



very enjoyable little film


----------



## lorihmatthews

House of Gucci


----------



## michellem

Redeeming Love


----------



## Grande Latte

King Richard. Story about Venus and Serena Williams. Will Smith did a fantastic job as their father. What an inspirational story. Good acting all around. Very entertaining. Highly, highly recommend!!!


----------



## pursegirl3

Mrs. Harris goes to Paris


----------



## Lady Zhuge

skyqueen said:


> I loved Get Out…is this as good?



Nope. Interesting premise, but the storyline was murky with a lack of final direction.


----------



## skyqueen

Lady Zhuge said:


> Nope. Interesting premise, but the storyline was murky with a lack of final direction.


I'll still watch it...Peele always directs interesting, thought provoking movies, although a bit disappointed. Hard to top Get Out! Thanks!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp, it was actually fun! I was totally surprised because I remember it was a box office flop.


----------



## andral5

Don’t Look Up!


----------



## gelbergirl

Where the Crawdads Sing


----------



## gelbergirl

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp, it was actually fun! I was totally surprised because I remember it was a box office flop.



I remember seeing it. It was fun!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gelbergirl said:


> Where the Crawdads Sing


How was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How was it?



Very good.  Old fashioned southern mystery.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Protocol with Goldie Hawn
Send Me No Flowers with Rock Hudson, Doris Day and Tony Randall


----------



## michellem

Bad Guys with my son ☺️


----------



## _Moravia_

Midnight Special (2016)


----------



## Love4MK

The Gray Man (Netflix)
As a reader of the books I thought it was a bit hokey and would have been better as a mini series, but it was an entertaining two hours.


----------



## TC1

Love4MK said:


> The Gray Man (Netflix)
> As a reader of the books I thought it was a bit hokey and would have been better as a mini series, but it was an entertaining two hours.


Just read there is going to be a sequel


----------



## coniglietta

Dumplings


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Tomorrow War - science fiction military action movie with Chris Pratt. Pretty good and I'm not a Chris Pratt fan.


----------



## paula3boys

Purple Hearts (Netflix)


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Outfit


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bad Words with Jason Bateman, I'd never heard of it before...but it was so funny!


----------



## gelbergirl

Vengeance


----------



## Grande Latte

The Adjustment Bureau. 
Have seen it a million times, but enjoy it like it's the first time EVERY TIME. 
Great story.


----------



## gelbergirl

Grande Latte said:


> The Adjustment Bureau.
> Have seen it a million times, but enjoy it like it's the first time EVERY TIME.
> Great story.
> 
> View attachment 5580060



I love this movie too!


----------



## LavenderIce

Man Up (2015) with Lake Bell and Simon Pegg.


----------



## wantitneedit

Moonrise Kingdom.  Loved it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Bullet Train


----------



## lucydee

Where the Crawdads Sing.
Excellent Movie and I highly recommend it if you liked the book.


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Marvel weekend
Dr. Strange Multiverse in the Multiverse of Madness, and Shang-Chi


----------



## gelbergirl

_DC League of Super-Pets_


----------



## gelbergirl

Easter Sunday


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Gray Man (2022)


----------



## Swanky

Captive


----------



## skyqueen

The Changeling 1980
Terrific horror movie!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Perfect (John Travolta and Jamie Lee Curtis, campy)


----------



## gelbergirl

Bodies Bodies Bodies


----------



## Allthingsheart

Right now I am watching the Devil Wears Prada on hulu. This movie came out when I graduated from college. My boss was just like Miranda. She wore chanel and pink suits.


----------



## TC1

Finally watched King Richard (because I was on a plane and had 3 hours) I must admit it was really good. I can't stand Will Smith so I've been holding off.


----------



## jen_sparro

Day Shift (on Netflix)- I enjoyed this, really good soundtrack, the casting was fun (Snoop) and it kept me entertained.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gelbergirl said:


> Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris


I want to see this. How was it?


----------



## GoingRogue

I saw Grease in honor of Olivia Newton-John. Rest In Peace


----------



## gelbergirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I want to see this. How was it?



It was really an enjoyable little movie.
I found out later it was a re-make.  Never saw the first one.


----------



## Winiebean

The Black Phone


----------



## Rouge H

Mrs. Harris goes to Paris


----------



## Grande Latte

Queenpins. A light hearted comedy for the evening. Hahaha.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Last Seen Alive (2022)


----------



## IntheOcean

Blade Runner 2049. A rare instance of a sequel being very different, but at the same time, quite like the first film, all while being very well-made. Which is especially impressive considering how many years have passed since the first Blade Runner.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Orphan (2009)
Orphan: First Kill (2022)


----------



## michellem

The Great Outdoors


----------



## wantitneedit

Bullet Train. I enjoyed it but had low expectations!


----------



## egak

Good Luck to you Leo Grande.


----------



## Addicted to bags

egak said:


> Good Luck to you Leo Grande.


Wasn't it good?


----------



## egak

Addicted to bags said:


> Wasn't it good?


 I really enjoyed it!


----------



## gelbergirl

Thirteen Lives


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gray Man with Ryan Gosling and Chris Evans. Chris Evans is the bad guy and he has this horrible 'stache   
Movie is good if you like action pics.


----------



## SWlife

Bullet Train last night.


----------



## gelbergirl

Thirteen Lives


----------



## _Moravia_

Bullitt (1968)


----------



## egak

The one and only Ivan


----------



## gelbergirl

Three Thousand Years of Longing


----------



## makeupbyomar

Top Gun: Maverick (2022)


----------



## sdkitty

The Card Counter


----------



## makeupbyomar

Nope (2022)


----------



## lulilu

Vengeance


----------



## gelbergirl

Jaws 3D (Reissue)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gelbergirl said:


> Jaws 3D (Reissue)


So funny! I just watched Jaws…still so scary to watch!


----------



## Katinahat

Persuasion on Netflix.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hope Floats (1998) with Sandra Bullock & Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Andromeda Strain (1971)


----------



## rutabaga

House of Gucci


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fall (2022)


----------



## lucydee

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So funny! I just watched Jaws…still so scary to watch!


We saw Jaws last night, and loved it!  Jaws is a summer movie classic and what a good way to end the summer seeing this classic in re-release in the movies.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Finding Forrester (2000)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Elvis…..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Contagion (2011)


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Age of Adeline (2015) Beautiful fantasy romance movie with Blake Lively, Harrison Ford…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finally got around to watching La La Land and loved it. Now I understand the big Ryan Gosling love   (Still have not watched The Notebook)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Finally got around to watching La La Land and loved it. Now I understand the big Ryan Gosling love   (Still have not watched The Notebook)


You HAVE to see The Notebook!!!!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Bullet Train


----------



## makeupbyomar

Heat (1995)


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> Finally got around to watching La La Land and loved it. Now I understand the big Ryan Gosling love   (Still have not watched The Notebook)


I also liked him in Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness (2022)


----------



## Addicted to bags

paula3boys said:


> I also liked him in Crazy, Stupid, Love.


That's the first Ryan Gosling movie I watched but I don't remember getting warm vibes about him like in La La Land (also really good in Gray Man). I'll rewatch it now that that I'm a new fan of his


----------



## skyqueen

makeupbyomar said:


> Heat (1995)


Terrific movie! Director Michael Mann’s shoot-out scene was classic ❤️


----------



## makeupbyomar

In the Heat of the Night (1967)


----------



## sdkitty

Room


----------



## skyqueen

Elvis


----------



## TC1

Elvis. Enjoyed it more than I thought I would


----------



## coniglietta

Loving Adults


----------



## Skyblue1390

Topgun. all time legend


----------



## jen_sparro

Where the Crawdads Sing- I haven't read the book and I thought this was pretty meh...


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Adjustment Bureau based on recommendations here. It was good.


----------



## skyqueen

Dog ❤️


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Barbarian 
The Woman King


----------



## _Moravia_

The Party (1968)

The Gray Man (2022)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Speak No Evil (2022)


----------



## Swathi

A little princess (1995), I cannot believe I missed out this movie in my entire childhood! Invoked nice positive feelings


----------



## makeupbyomar

City by the Sea (2002)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Righteous Kill (2008)


----------



## skyqueen

Anne of a Thousand Days
Knives Out
Both great movies ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Anne of a Thousand Days
> Knives Out
> Both great movies ❤️


Can't wait to see Glass Onion.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Can't wait to see Glass Onion.


Should be good! I forgot how good Knives Out was…what a cast!


----------



## _Moravia_

This is Joan Collins (2022)


----------



## rutabaga

No Time to Die


----------



## skyqueen

_Moravia_ said:


> This is Joan Collins (2022)


I loved this documentary…Dame Joan lived by her own rules! ❤️


----------



## _Moravia_

Yes, I loved it too - she's certainly a great Dame and a feminist before her time. She's still going strong at 89!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

His House


----------



## sdkitty

Amy - documentary about amy winehouse on HBO.  Very good but of course, sad


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Invitation (2022)


----------



## skyqueen

_Moravia_ said:


> Yes, I loved it too - she's certainly a great Dame and a feminist before her time. She's still going strong at 89!


Young husband!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Young husband!


I would think a young husband would be exhausting in more ways than one


----------



## jen_sparro

Lou- interesting twist on a 'Clint Eastwood action/revenge' style film (I can literally imagine switching the main character with Clint Eastwood), it was entertaining.


----------



## skyqueen

Scream 2022


----------



## skyqueen

Dead Ringer 1964
Night Watch 1973


----------



## skyqueen

Prince Andrew: Banished


----------



## makeupbyomar

What Happened to Monday (2017)


----------



## gelbergirl

Lyle Lyle Crocodile.


----------



## makeupbyomar

While She Was Out (2008)


----------



## rutabaga

Cursed Friends


----------



## michellem

Hook (with my 9 year old son )


----------



## jen_sparro

Mr Harrigan's Phone


----------



## djuna1

Don't Worry Darling


----------



## _Moravia_

The Sound of 007 (2022)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Jackass Forever


----------



## skyqueen

Strangers on a Train


----------



## makeupbyomar

Monster Hunter (2020)


----------



## makeupbyomar

A Perfect Getaway (2009)


----------



## Traminer

jen_sparro said:


> Lou- interesting twist on a 'Clint Eastwood action/revenge' style film (I can literally imagine switching the main character with Clint Eastwood), it was entertaining.


Come to think of it:

@ Clint Eastwood

Long time no see ...


----------



## jen_sparro

Bad Boys 2- it was one of my faves as a teenager and I still enjoy it!


----------



## paula3boys

Rosaline (Hulu original).


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Stranger (2022)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dog (Channing Tatum)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Old Man (2022)


----------



## makeupbyomar

God's Country (2022)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I was going to watch Where the Crawdads sing but was given the book. Are they about the same? Should I skip the book and just watch the movie?


----------



## Grande Latte

I am Legend.


----------



## _Moravia_

The Devil Doll (1936)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Paycheck (2003)


----------



## egak

Sunday - Mrs Harris goes to Paris
Today (Monday) - Bros


----------



## _Moravia_

Manhattan (1979)


----------



## michellem

Monsters Inc with my son


----------



## Fob addict

Dune 2021


----------



## skyqueen

Jane Eyre 1947


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Enola Holmes 2 - I liked it..


----------



## Fob addict

Thor: Love and Thunder.


----------



## makeupbyomar

V for Vendetta (2005)


----------



## brnicutie

Black Adam with the Rock...movie was pretty good


----------



## jen_sparro

All Quiet on the Western Front (2022)


----------



## coniglietta

She's All That
My first time ever watching it!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hellraiser (2022)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hellraiser (1987)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Casualties of War (1989)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Shutter Island (2010)


----------



## Swanky

Charlie Says (not great imo)


----------



## coniglietta

Can't Hardy Wait


----------



## mrs_bibi

Halloween Ends. Would it really be the very last one...?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kill Bill 1 & 2. Hubby never saw them. 
They hold up so well.


----------



## Fob addict

20th century girl


----------



## Grande Latte

Fob addict said:


> Dune 2021


Me too! It's such a great film. In the beginning I was giving up but the storyline finally kicked in later. It was mostly Sarah Ferguson that kept me glued to the screen. I love her!!!


----------



## Fob addict

Grande Latte said:


> Me too! It's such a great film. In the beginning I was giving up but the storyline finally kicked in later. It was mostly Sarah Ferguson that kept me glued to the screen. I love her!!!


You meant Rebecca .
I'd watched the original Dune looong time ago. The making and storyline of the movie fascinated me and stuck in my head. I was quite impressed so ...haha... I guess I had a secret agenda to compare the versions when watching this new version.


----------



## coniglietta

Black Panther Wakanda Forever
I cried so much....


----------



## skyqueen

Mrs. Harris Goes To Paris   (free on Peacock)
Absolutely delightful


----------



## skyqueen

WAR GAMES  1993
"The only winning move is not to play the game"...still fantastic!


----------



## mrs_bibi

CobaltBlu said:


> Kill Bill 1 & 2. Hubby never saw them.
> They hold up so well.


Recently rewatched these too. Iconic!


----------



## Grande Latte

Fob addict said:


> You meant Rebecca .
> I'd watched the original Dune looong time ago. The making and storyline of the movie fascinated me and stuck in my head. I was quite impressed so ...haha... I guess I had a secret agenda to compare the versions when watching this new version.


What? I didn't know there was an original version of Dune. I'll look into it. 

But in the 2021 version of Dune, it is the cast that is amazing. Rebecca Ferguson, Oscar Issac, Javier Bardem. Even Jason Momoa. The desert cinematography and special effects are very, very engaging. I can imagine watching it on the big screen, but I'll settle for watching it at home.


----------



## jen_sparro

Grande Latte said:


> What? I didn't know there was an original version of Dune. I'll look into it.
> 
> But in the 2021 version of Dune, it is the cast that is amazing. Rebecca Ferguson, Oscar Issac, Javier Bardem. Even Jason Momoa. The desert cinematography and special effects are very, very engaging. I can imagine watching it on the big screen, but I'll settle for watching it at home.


It was made in the 80s and it's pretty wild- Sting is in it. But it goes quite off-book (not sure if you've read the book?) so depending on how faithful you prefer it, it can be hit and miss.

I thought the cinematography, styling and music were fantastic but I struggled with some of the casting and changes from the book but I'm a purist (the books hold a very special place in my heart)... Jason Mamoa is not right as Duncan (even if I love him!) and the pacing felt off. It was a long film but I felt like it missed out all the subplots and background info. I'm hoping the second film is better.

There's also a couple of TV films of Dune and Children of Dune that I think you could probably find still- I thought they were actually really good and close to the book, but they were made in early 00's and the CGI is of the time


----------



## Fob addict

Yes, there's Dune (1984).
It seemed to receive lots of negative review from the critics back then but I thought the storyline was different and unique for that time.


----------



## thundercloud

Black Panther: Wakanda Forever. So good! Idk how Marvel does it, but their movies never disappoint! Love them!


----------



## _Moravia_

Ashes of Time (1994)


----------



## charlottawill

The Lost City (2022) with Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, Daniel Radcliffe and Brad Pitt. A throwback to 80s movies like Romancing the Stone but very entertaining.


----------



## coniglietta

Mrs. Winterbourne


----------



## skyqueen

Cold Creek Manor
Tales From the Darkside: The Movie


----------



## gelbergirl

The Menu


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> The Menu


How was this? I've been interested in seeing this as I love chef themed shows and a horror movie to boot.


----------



## gelbergirl

*The Banshees of Inisherin*​


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> How was this? I've been interested in seeing this as I love chef themed shows and a horror movie to boot.



I really liked it, I went in cold, not knowing anything.
Loved the cast too.


----------



## paula3boys

skyqueen said:


> Mrs. Harris Goes To Paris   (free on Peacock)
> Absolutely delightful


Thanks for letting us know. I haven't been on Peacock in a bit so didn't realize it was on there and had it on my want to watch list.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. 
The Five Year Engagement. Half way through it, I realized I'd watched this film before. But still, love the fun ending. I like a little bit of Romance/ Comedy once in a while.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kajillionaire with Evan Rachel Wood. I liked it


----------



## skyqueen

A Christmas Story Christmas  Too soon? 
The Automat


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Where the Crawdads sing….


----------



## Grande Latte

The Electrical Life of Louis Wain. 
What a wonderful, wonderful soul-searching film. I highly recommend.


----------



## michellem

Fred Claus with my son


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mrs. Harris goes to Paris…..


----------



## coniglietta

Topaz


----------



## Addicted to bags

Blind Side


----------



## TC1

Bullet Train


----------



## bunniesrule

Your Name Engraved Herein


----------



## Fob addict

charlottawill said:


> The Lost City (2022) with Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, Daniel Radcliffe and Brad Pitt. A throwback to 80s movies like Romancing the Stone but very entertaining.


This will be on my soon to watch list now, I like Sandra. Thank you


----------



## makeupbyomar

Black Adam (2022)


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Courier (2020)


----------



## jen_sparro

Speak No Evil (2022)- danish/dutch film, very grim


----------



## michellem

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Client (1994)


----------



## coniglietta

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## bisbee

We “watched” Spirited last night.  I put that in quotes because my husband watched…I read because I didn’t feel like following it.  The only part I really watched was the huge production number at the end that wasn’t related to the plot, but it was fun to watch like a production number in an old Busby Berkeley film.


----------



## gelbergirl

Glass Onion


----------



## gelbergirl

Marie Antoinette (2006)


----------



## jen_sparro

Smile (2022)- a decent horror


----------



## michellem

National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation


----------



## HAZE MAT

Last film I saw the in the Angelika movie theater with my friend Chun was a Korean film called Decision to Leave. One of the finest films of the year!


----------



## sdkitty

Dont Worry Darling


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mindhunter (2004)


----------



## sdkitty

Ticket to Paradise


----------



## _Moravia_

Infernal Affairs (2002)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Freddie Mercury: The Final Act


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Macbeth with Florence Pugh.....dark psychological period drama


----------



## makeupbyomar

What Lies Beneath (2000)


----------



## bisbee

Love Actually…I had seen it (many times) but husband hadn’t!


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> Glass Onion


How was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

skyqueen said:


> How was it?



Good.
I wanted to see it again, but no longer in the theaters.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Fabelmans


----------



## sdkitty

gelbergirl said:


> The Fabelmans


good?


----------



## gelbergirl

sdkitty said:


> good?



unbelievably terrific for movie buffs and Spielberg fans
it is a long one so be prepared


----------



## Cornflower Blue

makeupbyomar said:


> Hellraiser (1987)


I saw this when it was first released and was completely freaked and horrified, so much so that I found it a turning point in my viewing of horror films in that I just said "No" to the next wave of gratuitous sadism and violence in films that followed, and I speak as someone who had already seen The Texas Chainsaw Massacre way before...


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> Good.
> I wanted to see it again, but no longer in the theaters.


I can't wait to watch this on Netflix on December 23rd.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’m rewatching The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings movies. Just finished The Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## HAZE MAT

I just saw She Said this week in theater.
Feel depressed and cried in the theater. I was by myself.
Wished my girlfriend was with me.


----------



## gelbergirl

HAZE MAT said:


> I just saw She Said this week in theater.
> Feel depressed and cried in the theater. I was by myself.
> Wished my girlfriend was with me.



I’m heard it was terribly emotional as you described and passed on seeing it. I wish it wasn’t depression inducing. I like the actors who are in it .


----------



## skyqueen

gelbergirl said:


> unbelievably terrific for movie buffs and Spielberg fans
> it is a long one so be prepared


HBO has a terrific Spielberg documentary where he talks about all his movies and collaborators. Fascinating!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Everything Everywhere All at Once (2022)


----------



## Addicted to bags

makeupbyomar said:


> Everything Everywhere All at Once (2022)


What did you think? I'm planning on watching this today


----------



## makeupbyomar

Addicted to bags said:


> What did you think? I'm planning on watching this today


I enjoyed the story line, and it's a visual feast for the eyes that's for sure.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Let Him Go (2020)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Don’t Worry Darling


----------



## makeupbyomar

Smile (2022)


----------



## skyqueen

Max Steiner: Maestro of Movie Music
Terrific!


----------



## Grande Latte

Greenland 2020.


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## tln

The Grey Man


----------



## sdkitty

If  These Walls Could Talk - very disturbing


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Accountant (with Ben Affleck)


----------



## skyqueen

Superman The Movie
Superman 2
Ticket to Paradise 
George Clooney looks so old!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Superman The Movie
> Superman 2
> Ticket to Paradise
> George Clooney looks so old!


I saw clips of George Clooney getting the Kennedy Center Honor and thought wow, he's gone past his peak and just looks old now too and I liked him with white hair.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Started watching Air Force One on Netflix last night, but fell asleep. It was just getting good, too. I'll continue watching it tonight. I know it's a much older movie, but so far it's really good.


----------



## wantitneedit

Destination Wedding.  With Keanu Reeves and Winona Ryder. I enjoyed it, very quirky.


----------



## Mimolette

I saw the Glass Onion— Knives Out sequel.
Huge fan of Daniel Craig.
Tons of other famous faces, very entertaining!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mimolette said:


> I saw the Glass Onion— Knives Out sequel.
> Huge fan of Daniel Craig.
> Tons of other famous faces, very entertaining!


Good to know. It's on my list to watch by this weekend.


----------



## coniglietta

They All Laughed


----------



## Grande Latte

The 355.


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## skyqueen

The Automat
Charming as well as interesting!


----------



## paula3boys

About Fate


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

paula3boys said:


> About Fate


How was it? I loved Emma Roberts in Holidate….


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatched The Devil Wears Prada - (held up pretty well)


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How was it? I loved Emma Roberts in Holidate….


I liked it. I thought it was cute. I also liked her in Holidate and just rewatched that the other day.


----------



## michellem

Polar Express


----------



## jen_sparro

Vesper- it was weirdly beautiful but felt the story was a little underdeveloped (probably budget limitations).


----------



## _Moravia_

Annie Hall (1977)


----------



## gelbergirl

A Mom for Christmas (1990)


----------



## gelbergirl

The Whale


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Twilight


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Polar Express


----------



## michellem

♥Mia♥ said:


> Polar Express


Same


----------



## gelbergirl

Babylon


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> Babylon


How was it?


----------



## gelbergirl

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it?


3 hours.
Well, it was good, some parts a little rough, but I endured.


----------



## Addicted to bags

gelbergirl said:


> 3 hours.
> Well, it was good, some parts a little rough, but I endured.


Endured, oh dear. I'll wait until I can stream it then. Thx.


----------



## wantitneedit

Everything, Everywhere All at Once.  Trippy!


----------

